# End of Days (PF/3.5 IC Thread)       - Part 7



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



Captain Obvious said:


> "I got it when we were in a dream plane.  Each person had their own dream.  Mine obviously, was a challenge of tradition that ended horribly with me punching a dragon." He snorts, "That's what started me on the path that I am on, as I grow as a person.  But anyway, it showed up after everyone's dreams were ended." He nods, setting his hands on his legs, "It was worth a try to have you look at it."



"A dream?"  Lantana says with a touch of skeptism.  "Well, maybe your dreams are trying to tell you something?"  She gives a slight laugh at this.  "Sorry I can't really be of help here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at what was an everlasting torch.
> ""Everlasting my ass." Give me a second."
> Then puts it away. Ulysesn checks his coin, is it still doing it's thing in an anti-magic field?



Yes, the coin seems unaffected by the field.  It hasn't changed behavior at all, that Ulysesn can tell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2016)

> Upon entering the chamber all active magical effects end, suppressed by anti-magic. A moment later a woman's reflection appears in the pillar. She's dressed in loose fitting white robes and has vaguely elven features. She has silver hair and a pale complexion, giving the reflection a look of faded color.
> 
> She speaks, her voice echoing through the caves from some other location, "stop where you are. These are not trusting times, I'm sure you understand." Her voice is calm and surprisingly loud. The reflection flickers for a moment before she reappears her voice now coming from different a different location, "I assume you come seeking some knowledge. It has been quite some time since I have had visitors, state your business and we can discuss terms."





EvilMoogle said:


> Yes, the coin seems unaffected by the field.  It hasn't changed behavior at all, that Ulysesn can tell.


Ulysesn seems to be absorbed into the coin and ignores the hermit.
"Well this is odd and worrying. If a mere coin can still react this way in an anti-magic field."
Ulysesn stares at the coin again.
"This is strong, this could be the key we need to defeat magebane, but also..."
Ulysesn is thinking about the amount of time that passed in the dream world compared to the mortal plains the first time they went there, how much they missed and the fact that this is working through an antimagic field. Could they be tracked through here because of these coins? 
He flips the coin to the bad side with a frown.
"Really bad."
Ulysesn puts the coin away remembering where he is
"Sorry, just musing out loud some. I believe we should Introduce ourselves first. My name is Ulysesn."
Ulysesn looks to *Tassara*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuki smiles, "Yeah, it sounds silly.  But we were sent there by a monk, who sadly died during a rain of arrows."  He rubs the side of his head, "That was the first thing I did with these guys." He chuckles, "Most of our adventures you wouldn't believe if we told you."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2016)

Tassara gives Uly a knowing look and a nod. 

"Greetings.  I assume you are Lady Silverymirror? My name is Sister Tassara of the Silvermist Church. We are a group of adventurers known as the Dreamwalkers. We are currently trying help the Archmage Malcabeth on searching for insight on the Megabane threat (and the undead menace to the North that is making its way into Dnalgne). We had some set backs and it took us longer than we would have liked to come here looking for your help" Tassara explains as clearly as she can. 

Diplomacy 1d20+29
13+29 = 42


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 1, 2016)

Hayao doesn't seem to notice or even make note of the anti-magic field, glancing at Ulysesn torch just before it goes out, and then looking towards Lady Silvermirror's reflection, as it were. His reply is in Elven. "Well met. Hayao Blizzard-born, of the Order of Tajiya. As she's said, we are collectively known as the Dreamwalkers, and seek your aid by direction of the Archmage Malcabeth." He bows formally to her, as does Rin behind him, though the saint doesn't speak up for now, instead choosing to just observe the goings on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2016)

Drell emerges from his consultation with Ironwall drastically changed - he is now inhabiting a construct body. ((Also he's a dude again, I guess?))




*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (3)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)

Shield (2)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Enlarge Person (2)
Endure Elements
Identify
Disguise Self

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web (2)

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10)
Summon Monster III (2)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image (2)
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor (2)
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison (2)
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph

6th Level (7)
Summon Monster VI (2)
Greater Dispel Magic (3)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil




He follows the party quietly, flying inches above the ground, until the antimagic field kicks in. He gives an annoyed grunt but stays silent and lets the others do the talking.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2016)

"Yes, I am known as the Lady Silverymirror," the woman says politely in common before scowling deeply.  "Malcabeth, well, I suppose someone taking interest is better than no one at all."  She pauses and her image flickers again, when it returns her voice comes from yet another echoing direction.

"The 'Magebane,'" she says with an obvious distaste.  "I am a diviner, so understand the pains implied when I say of him I know nothing of all.  Divinations do not touch him, I have tried thousands of times in different ways and variations."  There's a bitter tone to her voice as she speaks.

"But I finally had a semblance of success.  The Goneacolc Forest, in Wales just outside of the town of Rihac.  A darkness sleeps there, it is also the birthplace of the Magebane though I know not if that is a literal or figurative birth."  She pauses and shakes her head a clear look frustration in her features.

"I spread this news to every powerful mage I could think of, Malcabeth included, this is the closest to a response I have gotten."  She pauses and flickers again, her voice coming from a fourth location when she returns, "I will not leave this place myself, while my future is vague as it is I see nothing but blackness if I venture forward.  It was my hope that braver forces would investigate, perhaps a clue will be found to stopping this 'Magebane' so we can move forward."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smiles, "Yeah, it sounds silly.  But we were sent there by a monk, who sadly died during a rain of arrows."  He rubs the side of his head, "That was the first thing I did with these guys." He chuckles, "Most of our adventures you wouldn't believe if we told you."



Lantana smiles sadly, "it must have been an experience.  Stories are all over and varied, I never know which ones are the truth."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I will not leave this place myself, while my future is vague as it is I see nothing but blackness if I venture forward.  It was my hope that braver forces would investigate, perhaps a clue will be found to stopping this 'Magebane' so we can move forward."



"And that blackness is the magebane? In that case I doubt you could divinate any of us truly either. After all, it sounds like you didn't know we were coming here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And that blackness is the magebane? In that case I doubt you could divinate any of us truly either. After all, it sounds like you didn't know we were coming here."



"I cannot say with certainty," there's a dangerous chill in the woman's voice.  "Divination is not like reading a book. The answers are frequently cryptic and it is dangerous to allow your own impressions to cloud the reading.  But that is a frighteningly real possibility."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I cannot say with certainty," there's a dangerous chill in the woman's voice.  "Divination is not like reading a book. The answers are frequently cryptic and it is dangerous to allow your own impressions to cloud the reading.  But that is a frighteningly real possibility."



"That's good, you can change things if they are are uncertain...
 Perhaps your future would always be black, but you could fill someone else's with light?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2016)

"Thank you for the information. We appreciate your help.  Im sure we will find -something- there if we investigate. By the way, are you alright in there? Is there anything else you might need help with? Theres not much I can do with the anti magic field but we are not far from here."

"In anycase, if we find out anything i will try to let you know from a dream... unless you are guarded against those too" she hoprs they might have a way to comunicate with her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2016)

"Yeah, everyone has their own view of a situation." Yuki sits back in the chair for a moment, "Just like right and wrong are to the viewer of the situation.  Everyone has a different opinion of right and wrong." He ponders for a moment, "Of what I learned in the wilds, I can say now I'm not afraid of wolves anymore.  In fact I envy their code.  It's an unspoken law to put your family before yourself." He quietly chuckles, "You take care of the sick...do you know what they do when one of their pack members dies?  They eat em.  Not because they're hungry, but because they believe they deserve better than to be picked apart by scavengers.  It's their version of burial because they can't dig deep enough to keep the scavengers away.  Family and friends are their most important asset, and is what keeps them going." Yuki blushes ever so lightly, "I think we can learn a lot from them."  He pauses, "Would you blow up an orphanage to save a city, or would you blow up a city to save an orphanage?  We're falling apart because someone blames another for the misdoing of themselves or a completely different person.  But when you stop and think...the answer to that...it is all that matters, and what you do in the process."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2016)

"I'm afraid I don't really want to talk about my particular defenses," she says cautiously.  "But I would appreciate hearing what you find out."  Her tone shifts, becoming more serious, "the world is headed for massive change, that is certain.  How it changes is still in flux.  It is in my nature to hunker down during such times, but unless someone does something I do not think humanity will enjoy the times to come."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Yeah, everyone has their own view of a situation." Yuki sits back in the chair for a moment, "Just like right and wrong are to the viewer of the situation.  Everyone has a different opinion of right and wrong." He ponders for a moment, "Of what I learned in the wilds, I can say now I'm not afraid of wolves anymore.  In fact I envy their code.  It's an unspoken law to put your family before yourself." He quietly chuckles, "You take care of the sick...do you know what they do when one of their pack members dies?  They eat em.  Not because they're hungry, but because they believe they deserve better than to be picked apart by scavengers.  It's their version of burial because they can't dig deep enough to keep the scavengers away.  Family and friends are their most important asset, and is what keeps them going." Yuki blushes ever so lightly, "I think we can learn a lot from them."  He pauses, "Would you blow up an orphanage to save a city, or would you blow up a city to save an orphanage?  We're falling apart because someone blames another for the misdoing of themselves or a completely different person.  But when you stop and think...the answer to that...it is all that matters, and what you do in the process."



Lantana listens politely as Yuki speaks finally speaking when she's finished, "well, friends are all I have really.  If I ever had family or other assets they've long since abandoned me."  She gives a weak smile before continuing, "my whole world really, so don't expect any judgement from me.  I've been with you all long enough now to trust you."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana listens politely as Yuki speaks finally speaking when she's finished, "well, friends are all I have really.  If I ever had family or other assets they've long since abandoned me."  She gives a weak smile before continuing, "my whole world really, so don't expect any judgement from me.  I've been with you all long enough now to trust you."



He smiles, "Well, family is overrated.  You ask most of our ragtag group, and they'll say they had bad experiences, or orphaned, even abandoned." he sits up, debating what he's going to say, "Trust is a great thing to have.  As long as you have those to trust, then you can take on the world." he scratches at the collar around his throat, "On that note, you ever figure out what you were going to use for the command word?" he chuckles, trying to lighten the mood some.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm afraid I don't really want to talk about my particular defenses," she says cautiously.  "But I would appreciate hearing what you find out."  Her tone shifts, becoming more serious, "the world is headed for massive change, that is certain.  How it changes is still in flux.  It is in my nature to hunker down during such times, but unless someone does something I do not think humanity will enjoy the times to come."


Ulysesn looks to Tassara then the pillar
"Did we only come here to learn what Malcabeth and ourselves already know?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm afraid I don't really want to talk about my particular defenses," she says cautiously.  "But I would appreciate hearing what you find out."  Her tone shifts, becoming more serious, "the world is headed for massive change, that is certain.  How it changes is still in flux.  It is in my nature to hunker down during such times, but unless someone does something I do not think humanity will enjoy the times to come."




"Yes, we have been hearing about that recently" she says with a sigh. Tassara looks at Ulysesn and Hayao. "Should I?"  she asks showing them her coin and motioning towards the Lady's direction. 


If they agree to ask her, Tassara will show her the coin (otherwise ignore the following). "We found this on a trip to the.... plane of limbo? That's how Malcabeth called it. Each one of us faced a particular 'dream' while we were there. At the end of our ordeal... we were given this. It started pulsing a while ago... it keeps doing it even here at the anti-magic field. Do you know what could it mean?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 3, 2016)

*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
Akane pulled her arms behind her head and clasped her fingers together. If it wasn't for the restrictive breast plate she wore, her chest would have been puffed out as she followed behind Yuki as he gave the grand tour of the base. Seemed after the letter she'd been given by her order was read, investigating the disappearances around the Dnalgne boarders, she was deemed trustworthy enough to be welcomed in. Which would have made her tail wag, if it wasn't wound into her leggings. Which, now that she thought about it hurt like hell.  The tour was grand, well it would have been if Akane wasn't fixated on Yuki. She couldn't remember the last Centaur she met, much less one that was actually deer over horse.

She wanted to ride him so bad and not in the sexual sense. Well maybe a little in that way. She, was trained in mounted combat and she had lost her steed long ago when she was first given her mission. A few wrong turns and a stint of bad luck combined with a hungry belly made Akane do some drastic things. Things she wasn't all that proud of. The ceremony she gave afterwards though, that was something to be proud of. 

When it was all said and done they were back at the entrance of the compound and Akane was no more learned of the place than she was when tour began. Though some of her Chickens did peel off place to place to make roosts of their own. With a few parting words Yuki  was off to do his own thing leaving Akane with Tia and Hex. Akane's long ears twitched as Yuki vanished. "So" she slowly states pulling a pawed hand to her side. With a small clack she unlatches the plate allowing it to swivel  from her torso. With a loud clang she tossed it up over her shoulder allowing it to slam into the back of her armor. 

The motion synched the armor around her arm, so she wouldn't loose it. "What you want do fox lady? How 'bout tag?!" ~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 3, 2016)

"Hex's fast.  E'en faster than ye, it wouldn' be fair." The tiny fox shakes her head at the big wolf, while pawing at her own armor, tossing the breastplate to the side of one of the buildings.

“We could build a moat.” Hex suggests, letting off a gentle yawn.

Tia's eyes sparkle in excitement, “Aye!  Les do tha'!” She leaps onto Hex's saddle, pointing towards the outside of the fence.  “Ad Victoriam Hex!  Followfollow 'Kane.” The dragon leaps into the air, beginning to fly to where they would go to begin their digging.  Hex wasn't even on the ground before the fox began to dig at the dirt.  Hex begins digging not far away, but his ends up burrowing deep into the dirt faster than the others.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 3, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Hex's fast.  E'en faster than ye, it wouldn' be fair." The tiny fox shakes her head at the big wolf, while pawing at her own armor, tossing the breastplate to the side of one of the buildings.
> 
> ?We could build a moat.? Hex suggests, letting off a gentle yawn.
> 
> Tia's eyes sparkle in excitement, ?Aye!  Les do tha'!? She leaps onto Hex's saddle, pointing towards the outside of the fence.  ?Ad Victoriam Hex!  Followfollow 'Kane.? The dragon leaps into the air, beginning to fly to where they would go to begin their digging.  Hex wasn't even on the ground before the fox began to dig at the dirt.  Hex begins digging not far away, but his ends up burrowing deep into the dirt faster than the others.



*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
Akane's eyes sparkled at the thought. As a small pup she loved to dig and now Tia and Hex not only wanted to dig, but had a good reason to do so. Well, that was good enough for Akane who sprinted after the surprisingly nimble fox after she tossed her breast plate aside. Akane quickly followed behind until she fox started to dig. Akane, being the half hound she was, quickly follows as dirt and ground flew high into the air, only to crash down in ever growing mounds around the pair as Hex slammed into the earth a few meters from them. Hex was a master burrower, so he quickly overtakes the two.

Being a half Worg her comparative streak came to light and though she didn't have a snowball's chance in hell in beating Hex, she took the challenge up all the same. "Oh dat the way you wanna play. Den Akane play too!" she grinned hopping out of her hole. Stripping down to just her thin undergarments Akane's tail bushed out as she leapt head first back into the trench she was helping to dig. Now fully mobile she tore into the ground with a vigor. Clumps of clay and soil flew in the air as Akane tried her best to catch up with Hex, which was greatly in vain as the Dragon was far stronger and quicker than she was. 

"Akane gun catch up you bet'cha!" she laughs as she burrows .... straight down ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, we have been hearing about that recently" she says with a sigh. Tassara looks at Ulysesn and Hayao. "Should I?"  she asks showing them her coin and motioning towards the Lady's direction.



"Seeing as she isn't actually here far as I can tell..."
Ulysesn nods
"Go ahead."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> He smiles, "Well, family is overrated.   You ask most of our ragtag group, and they'll say they had bad  experiences, or orphaned, even abandoned." he sits up, debating what  he's going to say, "Trust is a great thing to have.  As long as you have  those to trust, then you can take on the world." he scratches at the  collar around his throat, "On that note, you ever figure out what you  were going to use for the command word?" he chuckles, trying to lighten  the mood some.


Lantana muses a moment before speaking, "'er-draug.' Elven; 'lone wolf' I guess would be the best translation though 'the wolf that is lonely' is probably closer.  Seems fitting ."




soulnova said:


> If they agree to ask her, Tassara will show her the coin (otherwise ignore the following). "We found this on a trip to the.... plane of limbo? That's how Malcabeth called it. Each one of us faced a particular 'dream' while we were there. At the end of our ordeal... we were given this. It started pulsing a while ago... it keeps doing it even here at the anti-magic field. Do you know what could it mean?"



The woman frowns seeming to consider the request, "artifacture isn't exactly my specialty.  Obviously there is powerful magic at work if it functions here."  Her voice sounds somewhat guarded, obviously uncomfortable with this turn of events.  "Some powerful mages have tricks to get around anti-magic fields, I've never heard of this extending to common items but I cannot say it's impossible.  Artifacts, relics of great power sometimes draw upon magic in unusual ways, if you're carrying around unknown artifacts I would urge you to use more sense in the future."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2016)

Ulysesn is tapping his foot, he's pondering
"An artifact eh? You know we got this in the dream right after Kaylee right? So maybe we all need to do is have everyone gather with Kaylee again? Or perhaps find someone like that, maybe Miss Mirror can show us a way to do it like the monk?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2016)

"Thank you for your insight, I appreciate it" 

"We will be moving now. If you wish to contact us we have people on the Academy not far from here and also we have a base at the outskirts of Eomr with the Wild"

She tells Ulysesn: "I don't think she can right now Uly. Let's get back with the others and plan our trip to that birthplace in the mean time"

On the way out Tassara will check if her coin reacts differently with proximity from Duncan's, Uly's and Hayao's.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2016)

soulnova said:


> On the way out Tassara will check if her coin reacts differently with proximity from Duncan's, Uly's and Hayao's.



The rate of the pulses changes a bit as you move it around but it doesn't seem like the coin is reacting to the others in any discernible way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2016)

"Ms.Mirror, you should find a new hiding spot if we could find you."
Ulysesn turns to follow Tassara
"Personally I think we should help the other areas in the world first, but your call."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ms.Mirror, you should find a new hiding spot if we could find you."
> Ulysesn turns to follow Tassara
> "Personally I think we should help the other areas in the world first, but your call."



The image of the woman smirks slightly, "while some might say I hide myself from the world this has been my home for quite some time.  My defenses are stronger here than they would be elsewhere, and while that hasn't stopped the deaths of a number of my peers I am at least more confident here."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The rate of the pulses changes a bit as you move it around but it doesn't seem like the coin is reacting to the others in any discernible way.



Tassara will try to discern if it's reacting as if it was reacting to some direction in particular. 

(checking North for reference )
Survival 1d20+11
15+11 = 26


"We have many things to do but we must focus on Dnalgne for the moment. The undead are to the north, the birthplace of the megabane seems to be here and also we have the civil unrest. Besides... we all started here." she comments to Uly still checking the coin.  "You are a noble, are you? Do you think we should contact your family to seek a way to restore power or look at the information on that town?  In any case we should inform of Lady Mirrors' information to Malcabeth, see what he suggests"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 4, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
> Akane's eyes sparkled at the thought. As a small pup she loved to dig and now Tia and Hex not only wanted to dig, but had a good reason to do so. Well, that was good enough for Akane who sprinted after the surprisingly nimble fox after she tossed her breast plate aside. Akane quickly followed behind until she fox started to dig. Akane, being the half hound she was, quickly follows as dirt and ground flew high into the air, only to crash down in ever growing mounds around the pair as Hex slammed into the earth a few meters from them. Hex was a master burrower, so he quickly overtakes the two.
> 
> Being a half Worg her comparative streak came to light and though she didn't have a snowball's chance in hell in beating Hex, she took the challenge up all the same. "Oh dat the way you wanna play. Den Akane play too!" she grinned hopping out of her hole. Stripping down to just her thin undergarments Akane's tail bushed out as she leapt head first back into the trench she was helping to dig. Now fully mobile she tore into the ground with a vigor. Clumps of clay and soil flew in the air as Akane tried her best to catch up with Hex, which was greatly in vain as the Dragon was far stronger and quicker than she was.
> ...


"Oi mate, around, no' down.  We're makin a moat, nae a pit." Tia wags her tail excitedly as the dirt continues to bellow from behind her own paws.  The dragon is already beginning to leave the immediate area of the two furry women.



EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana muses a moment before speaking, "'er-draug.' Elven; 'lone wolf' I guess would be the best translation though 'the wolf that is lonely' is probably closer.  Seems fitting ."


Yuki smiles and nods, "I'm honored.  Maybe not the zapping part, but because you thought about it." he sticks his tongue out teasingly.  "You have everything you need for adventuring?  Think I've heard things about them wanting to head out soon." He asks, tilting his head to look at her.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 4, 2016)

Hayao gives a nod to affirm Tassara offering the coin, though he still keeps a close watch over Lady S as she does that. "We were only able to find her because of Malcabeth's directives," he points out. "And I suspect, because she let us find her. But one is always strongest in familiar terrain," he says, quoting a bit of wisdom from his days as an apprentice. "Thank you for your time," he tells her, and then proceeds to make his way out with the rest.

"Is it really in our best interests to involve ourselves in the politics of Dnalgne outside of clearing our reputation and improving it? It's...possible we could play into those political games; Drell's new establishment, for example, will have political pool, and with Hojo-dono back, the Toyatomi Clan may be more active. Ulysesn's influence is also not to be understated, nor Akane's...position as a Knight so close to the Throne. But is that a wise course of action?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "We have many things to do but we must focus on Dnalgne for the moment. The undead are to the north, the birthplace of the megabane seems to be here and also we have the civil unrest. Besides... we all started here." she comments to Uly still checking the coin.  "You are a noble, are you? Do you think we should contact your family to seek a way to restore power or look at the information on that town?  In any case we should inform of Lady Mirrors' information to Malcabeth, see what he suggests"


"I hardly think my own nobility or family's nobility matters anymore in the current state of Dnalge. No, we need to approach it differently, as if a common man rising to save the people."
Ulysesn pauses
"As a barkeep told me *before we fell into dreams.*

The mines in *Dnagle* have started to run dry and knights had scuffles in the capital.

The smelters in *Yrtnevoc* are having problems. 
Buying ore, but the amount of metal they're producing has dropped dramatically. 
The merchants think they're just trying to mess with prices.

*Aurum* is hiring mercenaries,  the Wilds are getting wilder. The shining walls hold despite orc troubles.

*Eomr* is apparently gearing up for another wave of evangelizing and a new priest

*Naisrep's* been quiet. 

Nothing from *Ylati*

There is also the matter of Makenna's father wanted in Dnagle still...
Are we sure we don't want to ask her any other questions concerning these things at least Tassara?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will try to discern if it's reacting as if it was reacting to some direction in particular.



It does seem to pulse slightly faster when held towards the vaguely Southwest of your present location though it's difficult to be too precise in the direction.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smiles and nods, "I'm honored.  Maybe not the zapping part, but because you thought about it." he sticks his tongue out teasingly.  "You have everything you need for adventuring?  Think I've heard things about them wanting to head out soon." He asks, tilting his head to look at her.



Lantana nods, "I believe so, granted I'm never really sure what to expect with you all.  Any idea what the plan is?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao gives a nod to affirm Tassara offering the coin, though he still keeps a close watch over Lady S as she does that. "We were only able to find her because of Malcabeth's directives," he points out. "And I suspect, because she let us find her. But one is always strongest in familiar terrain," he says, quoting a bit of wisdom from his days as an apprentice. "Thank you for your time," he tells her, and then proceeds to make his way out with the rest.
> 
> "Is it really in our best interests to involve ourselves in the politics of Dnalgne outside of clearing our reputation and improving it? It's...possible we could play into those political games; Drell's new establishment, for example, will have political pool, and with Hojo-dono back, the Toyatomi Clan may be more active. Ulysesn's influence is also not to be understated, nor Akane's...position as a Knight so close to the Throne. But is that a wise course of action?"



Tassara hesitates on her answer and bites her lower lip slightly. "Even though I do prefer a diplomatic handling of problems... I'm not keen on involving ourselves in politics" she says with all honesty. "STILL, Malcabeth had told us about how re-establishing power to the country would help to focus forces on fighting the undead threat"

"We could... split. Some could go investigate and some could work to find a resolution with the nobles" she adds as an option but they can tell she's not totally on-board with that idea.





EvilMoogle said:


> It does seem to pulse slightly faster when held towards the vaguely Southwest of your present location though it's difficult to be too precise in the direction.



"And it seems it's trying to guide us somewhere.... *sigh* I could use communing spell today. Ask which should be our biggest priority." she points at her flower mitre.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 4, 2016)

"It's possibly in our best interests to do that for...a short amount of time, if only to assess the difficulty in either case." Hayao doesn't seem to especially favor that plan of action, but he's not against it either.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2016)

((OOC I will say that stabilizing Dnalgne is not something that will be achieved overnight.  Getting the political climate calmed and a successor selected will take months (if not years) naturally.  The party might be able to aggressively guide this to weeks but it still won't be handled quickly.))

((That said, the party doesn't need to sit on their hands while things resolve there, they can guide things a step or two at a time while also working on other things.  And there will be other things a plenty to work on  ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2016)

"So whatcha doin' out here Shortie?"  A familiar voice calls from above Kaylee.

"I'm going to work a spell..."  Reaching into the bag hanging from her hip, the druid scowls slightly and pulls out the coin that she had forgotten about.  "Make that a couple of spells."  Kaylee lightly runs her thumb across the metallic surface before flipping it over. 

"Oh? Like what?"  The zombie Juki shifts from leaning against the trunk of the oak tree, among its many branches, to sitting with her feet swinging below her.

First Kaylee sits cross legged at the base of the oak then pulls out her mirror and crystal ball.  She will do a *divination* on the coin and what it could mean.

Still scowling, Kaylee places the coin back into her pouch and kneels before the huge tree.  "Watch and see."  She places her hand on one of the roots and begins her *Liveoak* spell.

From the other side of the tree an ogre's head peers around the massive trunk.  A snort comes from him and he pulls away a bit.  Standing not to far away he crosses his massive arms and smirks.

"What are you smiling about."  Juki rolls her eyes at him.

"You'll see."  Ogre replies.

"I swear you guys think I'm blind.  'You'll see.  Watch and see.' Yeah..."  Juki's voice goes higher pitch and somewhat snottier then normal.

"You are.  You won't shut up long enough to be anything else."  Ogre states not taking his eyes off of Kaylee.  

"Ogre."  Juki says with a huff.

"Perfect example.  If you could you would know my name by now."

"Yeah well..."  Juki crosses her arms.  "Nobody asked you and nobody cares!"  She glares but looks toward Kaylee.

After several minutes of silence, other than Kaylee muttering her spell, she stands and says a phrase.  "Awaken my friend!"

For a moment nothing happens then the sound of wood creaking and cracking comes from around them.  The tree shutters as if a massive wind was moving through its branches.  Then Juki's scream splits the forest.  "What the hell?!"  She wraps her lanky arms the best she can around the trunk and holds on tight, while the ogre slaps his leg and laughs.

"It is nice to be alive but it seems I have an ivy problem.  It is clinging quite hard."  The oak says and reaches back with its branch to grab Juki's ankle.  With much laughter from Kaylee and Ogre, the tree eventually pries the zombie loose.  Holding her out by only one ankle he gives her a shake and drops her unceremoniously to the ground.  

"I am Kaylee, my friends there are Juki and Ogre.  My I ask what name you go by?"  The druid says while helping her friend up.

"I am known as 	Randan of the Wildes."  He bows slightly then raises to his full height.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2016)

Duncan looks at the place and Lady Silverymirror.

"Crickey lass, what de ye do for fun around here? Ye get any sort of enjoyment bein hidden in a cave like this? I mean, I like a cave every now and then, and by all rights...this is a fuckin nice cave. But still, yet te a Tavern and get wasted! Nothin beats it! Well one thing does, but I'm no gonna get inte that." Duncan smirks

"As fer everythin else - just tell me when we find the magebane an I'll be there te kick his arse. Dinnae care 'bout the politics of Dnalgne, fuckin bunch of wankers south of the border. Not that the ones north of the border are better. We're effectively ruled by a bunch of wankers." He says with a sigh.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2016)

Kuno said:


> First Kaylee sits cross legged at the base of the oak then pulls out her mirror and crystal ball.  She will do a *divination* on the coin and what it could mean.



The divination yields a surprisingly straightforward (if seemingly meaningless) response:
_Darkness approaches the home.
The destinies awake, these must be claimed.
Bring the others, even if they're useless.

_​


Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the place and Lady Silverymirror.
> 
> "Crickey lass, what de ye do for fun around here? Ye get any sort of enjoyment bein hidden in a cave like this? I mean, I like a cave every now and then, and by all rights...this is a fuckin nice cave. But still, yet te a Tavern and get wasted! Nothin beats it! Well one thing does, but I'm no gonna get inte that." Duncan smirks



The reflected image smirks slightly, "suffice it to say that I have comfort enough for my needs.  Divination can also provide entertainment if entertainment is needed, the world is a quite large place to explore after all."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2016)

"Lets talk to the others first back in the base. We should tell Malcabeth too" 

After teleporting back to the base Tassara will contact Malcabeth through the circle to explain Lady Mirrors information... and the coins. She also brings out a map of the continent and checks to the general direction where the coin is pointing. Is there any place of magic interest in that area? (Rylen and Max help with this).


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 4, 2016)

soulnova said:


> After teleporting back to the base Tassara will contact Malcabeth through the circle to explain Lady Mirrors information... and the coins. She also brings out a map of the continent and checks to the general direction where the coin is pointing. Is there any place of magic interest in that area? (Rylen and Max help with this).



From back at the base the coins react in a generally Northern direction.  The guidance from the coins isn't terribly precise but it would apparently be pointing to either an extreme Eastern part of the Wilds or in the mountains themselves.

What (probably uncomfortably) stands out as an immediate interesting point is this is the same general area the Orc city was in (which was also where the party arrived after the dreams).  It might also include the Werefox village.

There are a number of ruins in the general area too, of cities that fell before the wilds were created, none of them seem especially noteworthy to Tassara, Rylen, or Max.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 4, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana nods, "I believe so, granted I'm never really sure what to expect with you all.  Any idea what the plan is?"



"No idea to be honest.  We've got the coins to figure out, Dnalgne politics I think, though I reeeeaaaallly don't want to do that, big cities scare me...and I'm kiiind of a liability when scared.  Though as long as I have someone to hide behind I'm okay." He laughs, "The black wind coming down from the north, and I think there's somewhere else, though the others are talking with Malcabeth's friend." he nods, "So it's pretty much up in the air."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> From back at the base the coins react in a generally Northern direction.  The guidance from the coins isn't terribly precise but it would apparently be pointing to either an extreme Eastern part of the Wilds or in the mountains themselves.
> 
> What (probably uncomfortably) stands out as an immediate interesting point is this is the same general area the Orc city was in (which was also where the party arrived after the dreams).  It might also include the Werefox village.
> 
> There are a number of ruins in the general area too, of cities that fell before the wilds were created, none of them seem especially noteworthy to Tassara, Rylen, or Max.




 Tassara's lips make a thin line as she looks at the map. "Seems we might need to get a good look at this after all"


"Where is Goneacolc Forest? The town of Rihac?" She looks over the map again.

@EVERYONE
After this she will tell the others of her findings.
*"How do you want to go about this? Should we all go to inestigate the coin calling or the goneacolc forest?"*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

> "How do you want to go about this? Should we all go to inestigate the coin calling or the goneacolc forest?"


Ulysesn thinks everyone should go investigate the coin calling.


Ulysesn talks to Makenna once they are back, he doesn't actually expect a response from her.
"We'll be doing something dangerous again, it has to do with the coins, that means it also involves you as well. Regardless of what happens from here on I want you to have this,  something to help protect you. I don't know what will be from here on, but I want you to have a chance at things."
Ulysesn presents Makenna with a Flawed Pale Orange Rhomboid (Ioun Stone)

"This Ioun stone is in the event of your death and will in theory seal your essence, your soul. It should mean your body isn't reduced to cinders right away. If you should fall in battle you can wait until you're returned to your body. 

You can wait for 12 hours at max before being forced to return to it. You can sense everyone's life force while in the stone... I'd wait until all of us are next to you to go back Makenna. Once you decide to leave the stone you'll be returned to your body helpless and unconscious to anything besides outside help. We'll need to be next to you to heal you, so you live because if no one there is to help you, you'll die as before... 
You simply have it float around your head like mine. This is a stopgap at best and will only possibly work once, I'm not sure if it will with you, but I have some hope."
Ulysesn finishes his explanation of the item and waits to see if she'll take it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "No idea to be honest.  We've got the  coins to figure out, Dnalgne politics I think, though I reeeeaaaallly  don't want to do that, big cities scare me...and I'm kiiind of a  liability when scared.  Though as long as I have someone to hide behind  I'm okay." He laughs, "The black wind coming down from the north, and I  think there's somewhere else, though the others are talking with  Malcabeth's friend." he nods, "So it's pretty much up in the  air."


Lantana shifts her lounging position and smooths her kimono.  "Well, whatever it is I'm sure it will be interesting, just let me know how I can help," she says with a smile.



soulnova said:


> Tassara's lips make a thin line as she looks at the map. "Seems we might need to get a good look at this after all"
> 
> "Where is Goneacolc Forest? The town of Rihac?" She looks over the map again.


The Goneacolc Forest is in Danleri, in the Southern part of Dnalgne near the Naisrep border, it's fairly minor probably regionally used for hunting and the like.  Rihac isn't specifically on the map, perhaps it's just too small.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn talks to Makenna once they are back, he doesn't actually expect a response from her.
> "We'll be doing something dangerous again, it has to do with the coins, that means it also involves you as well. Regardless of what happens from here on I want you to have this,  something to help protect you. I don't know what will be from here on, but I want you to have a chance at things."
> Ulysesn presents Makenna with a Flawed Pale Orange Rhomboid (Ioun Stone)
> 
> ...



Makenna listens to the explanation finally taking the ioun stone at the end.  "This doesn't change anything you know, it isn't something to buy your way out of," she begins with a bitter tone.  After a moment she stops and lets out a short sigh, "but thank you for thinking of me."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2016)

Duncan responds with "Coins. The fact that Miss Silverytits was concerned with the fact that they were working in an antimagic field....well thats some powerful mojo there."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2016)

After a couple of hours in the forest getting to know Randan, soothing Juki's bruised ego, and stopping Ogre's laughter, the group turn toward the base.

Before taking to many steps a screech is heard and Lion lands on the ground next to Kaylee.  "What is happening my friend?"  She reaches out sinking her fingers deep into Lion's neck feathers and scratches the griffon.

"It seems the others left for a while and have returned.  They seem troubled."  She said in her chirps and screeches.

"What did she say?"  Juki asks, once again perched in the now walking oak.

"You don't need to know everything, you nosy little squirrel."  He tugs on her dangling foot causing her to squeal and him to laugh while dodging her lethal feet.

Kaylee tries to smile but it barely reaches her lips and nowhere near her eyes.

"I must wonder just as Ivy does.  You now seem more troubled Little One."  Randan looks down at her, easily maneuvering through the other trees without looking.

"I don't think it is anything..."  Kaylee digs out the coin and reads the inscription.  "So long ago..."  She flips it over in her hand several times, as if she could decipher its meaning.  "I think we need to go somewhere..."  She jumps on Lion's back but makes sure the griffon knows to stay on the ground walking the path back to the base.

*Yuki/Duncan Mind Link...*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Come on don't meta!!  

*Spoiler*: __ 




'Hey guys, remember the coins we got in the dreams?  Well mind started pulsing.  It seemed really weird so I did a divination on it.  The divination said that...well...it said:

_Darkness approaches the home.
The destinies awake, these must be claimed.
Bring the others, even if they're useless._

That divination really sounds like that other me.  The one we met there.  So I think we need to go check this out.  Anyway, have your coins started doing anything?  I think we need go where they are telling us to.  Also Lion said that the group went some where and everyone seems troubled.  What is going on?'


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2016)

He nods, “Of course, Lantana.” Yuki grows silent for a moment, listening to what goes on in his mind, “I need to go talk with Kaylee.  I'll talk to you after while, give me a yell if you need me.”


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee only!_ 



_
*Spoiler*:  



'I'm coming Kaylee, I'll find you in a minute.  They had gone to talk to some person, I don't even know.'


_


 he stands up, patting Lantana on the shoulder as he leaves the building, picking up pace until he's at a jog, giving wild glances to try and find the druid.  Once found, he grins, “Hey trouble, what's your plan?”


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2016)

Duncan fills Kaylee in on the meeting with Lady Silverymirror.

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Heh - that other ye is a fuckin bitch. But shit, should we tell the others about yer divination? Sounds pretty important."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2016)

Once Kaylee hears from Yuki, Lion races for the sky so the monk can find them.  Just as the beast's legs touch the ground their friend is standing there.  

"Incredible..."  Randan says seeing him appear out of nowhere.

"Yeah she does that."  Kaylee laughs and shakes her head.  "My plan?"  Her back straightens as she repeats the question.  "My plan is to go where the coins want us to go."  She absently pets Lion as she speaks.  "The others can do as they please, they always do.  So we go back to the base, pack up, and head out."  Her head tilts up, showing a stubbornness that she hasn't shown before.  "Why don't you head back now and let everyone know what we are doing.  You know how they like us to do that."  She huffs at the thought.  "Find out who wants to go with us and tell them to be ready to leave."  She scowls slightly at the thought of direction.  "I bet the coins will tell us where to go too."

*Duncan Mind Meld...*

*Spoiler*: __ 



'You can.  I was just sending Yuki back to tell everyone.  I want to leave right away.  So make sure to tell them that I am not debating about going, not this time, not anymore.  I'm just going and they can come if they want.'




"I think Duncan will tell them but go to reiterate what he says." She smiles at her friend then looks at the coin and moves it around and tries to decipher the pulsing.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+32:
17,+32
Total:49

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+30:
16,+30
Total:46


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2016)

"Shit hon, works for me"

To Tassy and the others.

"So Kaylee, Yuki and I are headed te the coins. And we're leavin pretty soon. From what I can tell, Kaylee is treatin this as very high priority. Her other half, the one we met in the dream realm that was a bitch, sent us this message: 

Darkness approaches the home.
The destinies awake, these must be claimed.
Bring the others, even if they're useless.

....useless my arse...." Duncan trails off and then refocuses, "So aye, if anyone wants te tag along we should move out now aye?"

He starts walking off towards Kaylee direction.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2016)

"Got it." Yuki nods, bowing immediately by the amount of confidence from the druid's aura.  "I'll grab Tia and Hex, then we'll get ready." the monk shifts to take off again, "We've got your back." is the last thing he says before racing off to find the fox and dragon digging in the dirt with the new arrival.  He hops down into either hole to grab the furry combatants by their scruffs, then whistles at the dragon.  "We're heading out as soon as Kaylee gets packed up.  Akane, you can come too if you want, but you gotta get your ass in your armor.  Gotta be prepared."

"Aye cap'n."

"Affirmative."

He brings the two into the camp, sending a quick message to Lantana.


*Spoiler*: _Lantana_ 



_'We're heading out as soon as Kaylee gets back, pack up if you want to come with us, Anna.'_




Once within earshot of the others he calls out, "As soon as Kaylee is back to camp, we're heading out.  No argument."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna listens to the explanation finally taking the ioun stone at the end.  "This doesn't change anything you know, it isn't something to buy your way out of," she begins with a bitter tone.  After a moment she stops and lets out a short sigh, "but thank you for thinking of me."


Ulysesn softly nods


> "As soon as Kaylee is back to camp, we're heading out. No argument."


"It looks like we're leaving."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 5, 2016)

While the group is making their plans for travel a small group approaches the base.  At about a bowshot's distance the group splits, two young men headed back the way they came from while young man and woman approach.

The woman is silent, though her expression looks as if she swallowed something unpleasant.  The man is overly stiff and speaks with the forced formality of one that isn't used to such speech, "we come bearing a orders from Lord Ricket, he demands to know of the activities of this rebel outpost over the last day and commands you to submit to inspection.  You are to wait here for his arrival within the next week.  If you wish to surrender any contraband before his arrival your compliance will be noted."  The young man continues his stiff, forced posture while watching for reactions.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2016)

"Fuck." He spits angrily then sighs, "We don't have to agree to anything.  Especially not when Ricket is in the equation." he walks towards the main building to make sure he has everything with him, "I'm still heading out."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2016)

Tassara should have already sent Malcabeth word of their findings and plans. She tells him she will attempt to contact him again at night through a dream. 



@Kaylee, Yuki, Duncan.
Tassara nods to them "Good. We will catch up with you as soon as we take a good look around that place. I really don't plan on staying there to fight anything."

Tassara will explain to Kaylee the coins seem to be pointing to the general area where they came back from the dream: The orc city and the fox village. They will bring Makena with them for the moment. 

She will also set up the mental link to Kaylee. 

"Stay in touch. Stay safe. We will be there" 

Tassara will give Nissa the choice of coming along to check on the Megabane with them or going with the others.







Tassara will talk with the soldiers. "I'm Tassara, Sister of the Church of the Silvermist. *Your names are*?" 

Diplomacy 1d20+29
12+29 = 41


"Lord Ricket? The Paladin you say? Under what authority is he ordering this?" she is confused about this turn of events. "We have had permission of the city itself. There is no rebel outpost"

"The base has been offering charity services and training the reformed order of Tajiya. Other than that, no other activity has happened here. Of contraband items I have no idea what you are talking about."

"Look, we are in a hurry. Unless you bear an order with the city's seal of Eomr and signed by the Mayor himself, I see no reason to recognize any authority from Ricket. We will try to come back as soon as possible time to address this issue if you bring the requested paperwork, otherwise I urge you to spend your time assisting the unfortunate. Still, I doubt a week will be enough to come back. In any case, I'll try to get in contact with you two or send word with one of my associates. I hope you understand. You may leave then. Thank you for letting us know"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will talk with the soldiers. "I'm Tassara, Sister of the Church of the Silvermist. *Your names are*?"
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+29
> 12+29 = 41
> ...



The man doesn't look particularly pleased with the response but he keeps his stiff forced formality, "I am Eden; Lord Ricket's herald."  He pauses and looks at the silent woman before continuing, "this is my sister Augusta, one of our scouts.  She doesn't speak much anymore."  He glances off in the direction the others left for a moment before finishing, "I will convey your response to the Lord though I doubt that he will be pleased with it.  He acts with the authority of Justice itself and needs no approval from mortal man.  I would suggest you reconsider."

With no further ado the pair turn and begin heading off in the general direction of the city.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2016)

Tassara obviously asks Rylen if anything happened at the city recently. Has Ricket taken over the Valiant church? Established another cult altogether? Is there any message from Brother Hector? The Mayor?  ((WTF))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara obviously asks Rylen if anything happened at the city recently. Has Ricket taken over the Valiant church? Established another cult altogether? Is there any message from Brother Hector? The Mayor?  ((WTF))



Nothing major has happened that Rylen has heard about.  There have been no messages from the city.  Ricket has been a resident of the city since he parted ways with the party and is in on generally good terms with the city but doesn't hold any official position that Rylen is aware of.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2016)

"It sounds like Ricket is acting on his own authority. Still, we should be gone by the time his men return. I would not enjoy being sucked into another ridiculous court case."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 5, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Oi mate, around, no' down.  We're makin a moat, nae a pit." Tia wags her tail excitedly as the dirt continues to bellow from behind her own paws.  The dragon is already beginning to leave the immediate area of the two furry women.




*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
It seemed like it was only a few moments when Tia's muffled voice made it to her large ears. Apparently they weren't digging a hole, Akane's first instinct, but a ditch around the base. So the she wolf stopped and looked around, with the pit she dug being rather deep she couldn't see what direction was what and with fresh soil in her nose she couldn't smell much more than that either. So scratching her chin the Mounted Ranger/Knight closed her eyes and pointed in a random direction.

Openign them she nods, hoping that she had chosen a good direction to burrow. With a hop she slams her clawed hands into the soft soil and she begins to dig straight toward the base itself, not around like Tia and Hex. ...


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "It sounds like Ricket is acting on his own authority. Still, we should be gone by the time his men return. I would not enjoy being sucked into another ridiculous court case."




"Yes, I agree with you. We must move quickly and then catch up with the rest. Are you ready? How close can you get us to that forest near Rihac?" Tassara asks Drell. She prepares to leave with Drell, Hayao, Kathy, Max, Rin and Makenna. 

Do we have any items of value at the base? The evil sword was given to Hector. I believe we pretty much exchanged most of our lesser magic items for gold/equipment already. The Orphanage has about 5000gp in case of emergency but the Starlight Company should be able to provide the orphanage and charity services on their own. 

Tassara leaves instructions to:


Rylen, to investigate just what in the Dream's name is going on with Ricket. Did he just made his own little cult? Rylen will drop a letter to Hector asking him to stay alert of Ricket's movements and let Tassara know if he gets out of hand. Rylen will then leave with the rest to Dnalgne. 

Letter to Hector
Diplomacy 1d20+29
12+29 = 41


Teagan and Morgan (clerics lvl5 followers) that if Eden and Augusta return with the right papers by the city+Mayor they can show them around as they have nothing to hide (( PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF WE HAVE SOMETHING TO HIDE D: )). Otherwise they will be kindly asked to leave with cookies to give to poor people in the way back and a token for a free mundane check up. Tassara hopes it wont come to it but if Ricket and Co use force to enter the premises, her followers have orders to stay away from Ricket and make sure everyone stays safe, evacuating if needed and denouncing the act to the City, Mayor and Brother Hector.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> He glances off in the direction the others left for a moment before finishing, "I will convey your response to the Lord though I doubt that he will be pleased with it.  He acts with the authority of Justice itself and needs no approval from mortal man.  I would suggest you reconsider."
> 
> With no further ado the pair turn and begin heading off in the general direction of the city.


Ulysesn flys ahead at a speed that blurs close up and stops in front of the two with angelic wings behind him before they can get going. 
"Just a moment. You aren't happening to have the intent to have you friends over there plant something and say it was us do you? Because you seem rather stiff. Perhaps you should loosen up some?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2016)

Once back at the base, Juki rushes off to finish packing while the small group waits in the center.  From the back of Lion Kaylee nods toward *Tassy*.  "Aye, and you as well my friend."  she will then turn toward the direction the coins are calling them.  

She is silent as they walk.  A conversation going on in her head.

*Yuki/Duncan Mind Link...*

*Spoiler*: __ 




'Ricket also has a coin.  I am sure that he wondering why the thing is acting up.  We can not allow him to interfere in anyway.  I believe the two of you can handle him...discretely.  We will be as big a distraction as possible.  I am sure we will be followed.'




*Tassy Mind Link...*

*Spoiler*: __ 




'Be very careful.  I am sure Ricket has a coin that is also reacting and that is what this is about.  You will be followed.'




After they are out of their base and the conversations are finished she will turn toward *Uly* when he returns to them.  "The life I lived was always in the Wildes as you know.  Yet you were raised among the..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment to word things correctly. "Noblest of men.  Listing to the bards has made me wonder.  Could you teach us songs that we can sing?"  The druid gives him a long look that she hopes conveys that it has more meaning than teaching a few people how to sing songs.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2016)

((Will start moving on stuff later tonight, wanted to reply to this first though))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn flys ahead at a speed that blurs close up and stops in front of the two with angelic wings behind him before they can get going.
> "Just a moment. You aren't happening to have the intent to have you friends over there plant something and say it was us do you? Because you seem rather stiff. Perhaps you should loosen up some?"



The silent girl bars her teeth angrily at Ulysesn and looks as if she wants to jump at him before the boy puts an arm in front of her.  There's heat in the boys voice though he speaks through gritted teeth, "_we_ are honorable and just.  You are the murderers and thieves, despite what the courts may say.  Justice will come for you some day, there is no hiding from that."  There's considerable heat in his voice though he moves to walk around Ulysesn and continue on the path.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, I agree with you. We must move quickly and then catch up with the rest. Are you ready? How close can you get us to that forest near Rihac?" Tassara asks Drell. She prepares to leave with Drell, Hayao, Kathy, Max, Rin and Makenna.



"If all goes well I should be able to put us there exactly, though I do not know whether the Magebane has constructed defenses around his birthplace," Drell says. "The town of Rihac...I believe one of my past lives may have lived near there once."

*Knowledge: Geography*
Roll(1d20)+53:
15,+53
Total:68

Drell Greater Teleports the group as close as they can get.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The silent girl bars her teeth angrily at Ulysesn and looks as if she wants to jump at him before the boy puts an arm in front of her.  There's heat in the boys voice though he speaks through gritted teeth, "_we_ are honorable and just.  You are the murderers and thieves, despite what the courts may say.  Justice will come for you some day, there is no hiding from that."  There's considerable heat in his voice though he moves to walk around Ulysesn and continue on the path.


Ulysesn speaks words while the boy walks by him
"Thieves and murderers? Is that what he told you? I see, so he took you in for his own causes to brainwash you, saved you from some kind of life. I can't blame you for thinking that then. 
But I hope you keep in your mind that your Lord is just as guilty then or have you not questioned his real past once?"
Diplomacy: 1d20+25
15+25 = 40
Ulysesn flys off to meet with Kaylee's group after that not allowing a self justified reply to be made



Kuno said:


> Once back at the base, Juki rushes off to finish packing while the small group waits in the center.  From the back of Lion Kaylee nods toward *Tassy*.  "Aye, and you as well my friend."  she will then turn toward the direction the coins are calling them.
> 
> She is silent as they walk.  A conversation going on in her head.
> 
> After they are out of their base and the conversations are finished she will turn toward *Uly* when he returns to them.  "The life I lived was always in the Wildes as you know.  Yet you were raised among the..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment to word things correctly. "Noblest of men.  Listing to the bards has made me wonder.  Could you teach us songs that we can sing?"  The druid gives him a long look that she hopes conveys that it has more meaning than teaching a few people how to sing songs.


Ulysesn stares at Nissa then says quietly to her *in Sylvan* barely moving his lips , to take them to the pixie village through teleportation as he sings.
"Well Kaylee, I do know some rather riviting songs from Ylati and it's capitals Sirap , Elliesram , Senner. Or perhaps you wish to hear some songs of Dnalge my home capital instead. Perhaps Emor? Well... one of my favorites is from Naisrep. I'll sing that."
Ulysesn starts singing loudly and horribly about Naisrep in common, about its joy and pleasures, about how much damn sand there is.
*Perform(sing): 1+3 = 4*


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2016)

The druid knew that the game they were playing was a dangerous one but her laughter at Ulysesn's singing and antics were completely genuine.  It had been a long time since she was able to enjoy the companionship of her friend, the one person that had truly been on her side from the beginning of this strange adventure.  

Not to lessen the enjoyment of the moment she wanted to make sure he understood the situation completely.  Pulling her feathered book she began to write quickly.  Once done she pulls the page out and hands it over while laughing.  "Our these the correct lyrics?"  She asks handing him the note.

*The Note:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




_Keep it up.  This is exactly what we need, nice and loud making quite the distraction.  Maybe start teaching random dance steps?  Or anything else you can think of.  Yuki and Duncan are going to slip away and deal with a few things._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Kuno said:


> The druid knew that the game they were playing was a dangerous one but her laughter at Ulysesn's singing and antics were completely genuine.  It had been a long time since she was able to enjoy the companionship of her friend, the one person that had truly been on her side from the beginning of this strange adventure.
> 
> Not to lessen the enjoyment of the moment she wanted to make sure he understood the situation completely.  Pulling her feathered book she began to write quickly.  Once done she pulls the page out and hands it over while laughing.  "Our these the correct lyrics?"  She asks handing him the note.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn whispers to Nissa again in *sylvan* , "change of plans apparently."
"Oh I believe they are except... that it's forgetting about mentioning the dance. I'll dance, the dance of non-violence while singing."
Acrobatics: 1d20+23
16+23 = 39
Dance: 1d20+13
4+13 = 17
Sing: 4
Ulysesn flits through the air with wings floating slowly to the ground with pirouetted jumps with grace while singing. ((Link removed))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane: Hayao, Rin, Tassara, Max, Makenna, Drell, Nissa_ 




Drell's familiar with Rihac by reputation.  Historically it has little worth remembering and it's not surprising it's not included on most maps.  Less historically it sounds familiar though apparently no one can place how.

Teleporting away (which would require bag of holding shenanigans to make in one trip), they arrive in a wide, flat field with no sign of a town anywhere.  The ground is covered in a light moss and at first seems packed hard but a quick investigation shows it to be rocky glass-like black stone.

A small river runs through the middle of the field, and across it to the North the group can see a wooded area, presumably the forest they are looking for.

"Weren't we going to the town?  Did we miss?"  Makenna looks about the field with a deal of curiosity.

Nissa shakes her head from her perch on Fluffykins, "Drell used greater teleport, it doesn't miss."  Her voice beams with curiosity and excitement.





*Spoiler*: _Team Coins: Ulysesn, Yuki, Tia, Duncan, Kaylee, Akane, Ironwall, Lantana_ 




The group (minus Yuki and Duncan) head out from the base camp headed vaguely North following the indication of the coin and presumably taking their time to enjoy the scenery while Ulysesn entertains the group.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Fart-Jokes-And-Meat-Puppets_ 




Once they get out of possible view, Yuki turns into a scraggily, greying man, nothing more interesting than a bum on the street.  They will teleport to the city from their place.  From there, he will wander around for a bit, listening into conversations and looking for a possible home for the party's ex paladin.

Gather information-
Roll(1d20)+10:
9,+10
Total:19

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+31:
19,+31
Total:50


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Fart-Jokes-And-Meat-Puppets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Yuki, Duncan_ 




It takes a few hours (5) and some carefully guiding questions but Yuki is able to get directions to Ricket's estate, a fairly small home in a fairly nice part of town.  It's quiet from the outside though there are lights from a flickering fire within.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Magebane: Hayao, Rin, Tassara, Max, Makenna, Drell, Nissa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 



Drell casts an apprehensive glance around. "Rihac should be here," he murmurs, mostly to himself. "That's...curious. We should move to the forest, that is our destination." He frowns and sends his familiar up into the air to scout. 

*Familiar Perception*
Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30

He sticks with the party, feet hovering a few inches above the grass. As they travel, he moves to Makenna's side. "It is good to see you alive and well again," he says, his tone carefully polite. "I was wondering if you had had any time before or since your...er..." he pauses for a moment, "accident to think upon what I said to you, about accepting and controlling your powers."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Magebane: Hayao, Rin, Tassara, Max, Makenna, Drell, Nissa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tassara's eyes become serious looking at the black glass ground. "No... It can't be..." She turns around quickly taking the general surroundings of the area.

Perception 1d20+29
10+29 = 39

Also cast Detect Magic.

Is the geography of this place like the one in Makenna's dream? ...The town that was glassed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Makenna looks at Drells new, alien form and speaks with a slight hesitation in her voice, "It's good to be back, I think.  It's been a confusing few days."  She offers the golem a weak smile.  "As to my... powers...  I don't know.  Things seem a lot different now, before my 'accident' something clicked, like I understood.  I'm not sure how, the more I think about it the less I really understand but I somehow know some things."  She pauses a moment and focuses, one hand alights with fire Drell no doubt recognizes the produce flame effect though there's no spellcasting involved.

"The music is much clearer now too.  Ulysesn tells me that Raconteur favors me, or did my mother, I'm pretty sure that must be so."  She stops and whistles a brief tune, a haunting melody that seems a small part of a much greater composition, the light from her aura glows brighter along with it until it suddenly bursts in a small explosion of light, a flare effect.  Drell can understand the magic at work here more easily, divine spellcasting quite likely from Raconteur, though it's not like the prayers of a cleric.  Makenna seems surprised by the sudden flash herself though she recovers quickly.

"I still don't know though, 'accepting' probably is too strong of a word yet.  But I am trying to understand at least.  Though it's hard, the fires in my blood seem to fight the music."  She stops and looks down, apparently noticing that the fire on her hand had faded already, quite early for such a spell.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara's eyes become serious looking at the black glass ground. "No... It can't be..." She turns around quickly taking the general surroundings of the area.
> 
> Perception 1d20+29
> 10+29 = 39
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Well, the geography is obviously radically changed.  But the river and distant forest fit.  Now that she's thinking about it she might recognize the name 'Rihac' as the one mentioned in passing by Hayao as the city destroyed in what was assumed a magical accident 16 (maybe 17 now) years ago.

There's no magic in the area other than whatever the party has brought with them.  And no unusual activity, the wildlife is a touch sparse given the landscape but the birds and whatnot don't seem to consider the area unusual.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Fart-Jokes-And-Meat-Puppets_ 




He passes the home, looking a bit harder to check if he has any extra security, then goes to find Duncan again, "How do we want to do this?" he questions, "Take what we have and swim across or should we cross the river once it freezes tonight?" his words are cryptic, but his meaning still comes across for the Ttocsman.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
9,+31
Total:40


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2016)

*Team what could possibly go wrong*


*Spoiler*: __ 



"What the fuck ye talkin about....?"

Sgaille interjects,

"She is asking whether you want to go in now or wait until tonight." she replies patiently

"Oh...uh...probably wait until tonight. This is a fairly nice part of town and he's probably less likely te have surprise visitors pop in." 

Duncan finds a place to safely stake out Ricket's house, whilst in stealth, and waits for night fall. 

stealth
Roll(1d20)+35:
17,+35
Total:52


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Fart-Jokes-And-Meat-Puppets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vergil said:


> *Team what could possibly go wrong*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Yuki, Duncan_ 




By all appearances it's a normal house that's probably existed for years before the group's arrival to the city.  If there's any security beyond a sturdy lock on the door it's not something that's apparent from the street.

The neighborhood is a fairly quiet one without much food traffic.  The pair finds a larger estate with a decorative, crenelated wall that has a good view of Ricket's house to watch until nightfall.  Nothing major changes across the afternoon, an occasional youth enters or leaves the house but there's no sign of Ricket.  Darkness soon falls giving the pair a chance to move forward (or at least requiring them to find a closer vantage point if they want to keep watching).





*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




The group walks through the morning uneventfully, reaching the river that marks the unofficial border of the Wilds without note of anyone following or any sign of trouble.

Lantana walks with the group without protest though she's obviously unused to such cross-country travel.  Eventually she chirps in, "so what exactly are Yuki and Duncan up to?  I thought they would have met up with us by now?"

Ironwall plods along with the group without comment, it seems to press forward at a driving pace for the group but doesn't leave their presence.  If it were someone else one might think it wanted to go faster.





*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




The group pushes on from the ruins of the town (if you can call it a proper ruins) and into the woods to the North, a chill wind picks up at about the same, cutting through the bare branches of the trees.

At first glance at least the forest appears to be like any other.  "So we're here, I guess, any ideas how we're supposed to find whatever we're looking for?"  Nissa chirps in still excited, apparently happy to be back in natural surroundings.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2016)

Tassara stops the others. "Wait. I believe we are on the town where your father found you. Thats the river and the forest we saw before... and the ground after the great fire". Tassara says calm but firmly. She needs this to be clear. 

"What town?" Max asks confused

"The one from her dream... or past, I suppose" she sigh and walks to Makenna to rub her arm and offer support. " It might not be directly related but..Do you think you will be ok to go on?" Tassara asks her.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara stops the others. "Wait. I believe we are on the town where your father found you. Thats the river and the forest we saw before... and the ground after the great fire". Tassara says calm but firmly. She needs this to be clear.
> 
> "What town?" Max asks confused
> 
> "The one from her dream... or past, I suppose" she sigh and walks to Makenna to rub her arm and offer support. " It might not be directly related but..Do you think you will be ok to go on?" Tassara asks her.




*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Makenna pales and says with shock, "what?"  Her voice trails off and she stops, a distant gaze looking around the empty landscape.  "Is this what--  the whole town?"  She pauses and takes a slow, shaky breath.

Nissa glances at the others, unusually silent.  Apparently not knowing what to say to this.

After a moment Makenna starts moving again, "lets just move on."  Her voice is a bit deeper, heavy with emotion, "we're here for the forest right?  That's unrelated to anything here," she finishes with hints of desperation, eyes locked on the forest to the North.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 6, 2016)

Before leaving...

Hayao adjusts patrols and perimeter watches of the Order about the base in response to the warning shot from Ricket's heralds, and instructs the soldiers to tighten their watches as well. He has them shape fortifications with the staves of earth and stone as needed, and *they are to contact him immediately in case of violent action by foreign forces*; he declines the mental link with Tassara temporarily in favor of her having the link go to Daisuke (his crippled lieutenant) or Ozu, another plucky young upstart, who will contact her in case of emergency.

---

Hayao's muted expression tightens as he looks around in silence, and then folds his arms over his chest. "Stay close," he instructs Rin, who responds with a slow nod, and then studies Hayao's expression thoughtfully, while listening to Tassara. 

"Have you been here before?" she asks carefully. Hayao glanced in her direction for a second, and then nodded once. "In a way. The Order attempted to look into the matters at hand here at one point...the information proved inconclusive. At a later time it proved to be related to...Makenna," he says with little or no inflection, his gaze lingering on the red headed young woman. "The entire town was destroyed in an eruption of fire."

Rin seems somewhat surprised by this, and kneels for a moment to feel the rough edges of the ground before trotting after Hayao to catch up. "I see...have you ever spoken to Makenna about it?" Even though she's blind, Hayao gives her a strange look. "No." And with that the elf becomes silent, letting the remainder of Rin's questions simply go ignored, slide aside, or go deflected.

With that, Rin moves ahead, floating just outside the range of Drell and Makenna's conversation, waiting for a moment to slip in and speak to the latter. "Makenna?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2016)

*Team nonsense*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan nods to Yuki. 

He uses *detect magic* on the house, then if there is nothing awry he casts *Hag's eye* to scout from a distance, going into the house if possible;

If there is an all clear he will use *Chameleon *to further boost his stealth, being in darkness his scent; undetectable, and move towards the house, and attempt to pick the lock.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+23:
14,+23
Total:37

Stealth
Roll(1d20)+45:
14,+45
Total:59

Disable device (if that fails he will, if possible use fold space and teleport inside the building and unlock the door for yuki)

Roll(1d20)+26:
5,+26
Total:31


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team...No seriously this is stupid_ 




Yuki nods back at Duncan, looking around for any open windows.  If there are any open windows, he will leap into said window.  If not, he will follow Duncan's lead.

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+37:
13,+37
Total:50

Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+156:
9,+156
Total:165


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> With that, Rin moves ahead, floating just outside the range of Drell and Makenna's conversation, waiting for a moment to slip in and speak to the latter. "Makenna?"




*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Makenna is walking along quietly, a distant expression on her face clearly lost in thought.  When Rin approaches she looks up and forces a weak smile, "Rin?  What can I do for you?"






Vergil said:


> *Team nonsense*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Team B+E_ 




There are no magical auras Duncan can detect from outside the house, nor are any of the Windows open in the middle of Winter.  Duncan's Hag's eye enters the house through the chimney and comes into a large room that must dominate most of the floorplan. It's a combined kitchen/common area that devotes a large amount of space to a large table, one suited for a dozen or so people.  The room is neat and generally underwhelming for as nice of a neighborhood as the house is in.

A young man Duncan doesn't recognize sits at the table with Ricket quietly dicing for coppers.

There is a privy not worth noting and two small bedrooms that are neat and orderly.  One room has clothes and common items of a size for Ricket, the other one is apparently uninhabited.

The only door the eye can't fit through looks as if it heads down to a root or wine celler but it's too tightly fitted for the eye to squeeze past.

Duncan has no problem opening the lock and can enter the common room if he so chooses (obviously the door opening will likely be noticed even if Duncan himself isn't).


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2016)

*Team shit about to hit the fan*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan relays what he sees to Yuki. He moves around the building to a point where Ricket and the other dude wouldn't see them, and casts *invisibility* on him and his partner in crime. He then uses *dimension door* on the pair and enter the house.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 6, 2016)

"Hey," she says softly, free of Hayao's watchful gaze as the samurai seems to wrap himself up into his own thoughts now too. "You've...seemed a little far away lately. Is it anything you'd prefer talking about? I'm an awfully good listener..."

She wiggles her ears with a quiet laugh to punctuate the point. "Even...before we came here. Is everything alright with you and Ulysesn?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2016)

Vergil said:


> *Team shit about to hit the fan*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Team Naughty Naughty_ 




The curtains are drawn tight (this is actually an important insulation item as well as stopping prying eyes) but in case of x-ray vision Duncan finds a hiding spot before invising the pair.

They they drop inside through a dimensional door, landing softly in the middle of the large room, there's no reaction from the pair inside.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Hey," she says softly, free of Hayao's watchful gaze as the samurai seems to wrap himself up into his own thoughts now too. "You've...seemed a little far away lately. Is it anything you'd prefer talking about? I'm an awfully good listener..."
> 
> She wiggles her ears with a quiet laugh to punctuate the point. "Even...before we came here. Is everything alright with you and Ulysesn?"




*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Makenna gives a pained laugh, "distant, I suppose you could say that.  It's been a rough couple of days."  She's silent for a moment, almost as if that is the end of her conversation then she suddenly starts up again, emotion raw in her voice, "well let's see, I was dead - _that's_ always a downer.  I come back to find out my death took out a chunk of the world and-could-I-please-try-not-to-do-that-again.  Just like the chunk of the world that I took out when I was too young to remember," she gives an exaggerated gesture at the flat chunk of land around them.  "Not to mention the what, hundreds of people I killed?  And to top it all off my husband - of the marriage we never got a chance to consummate - had the first instinct to go and sleep with someone as his way of mourning my death."  She gives a ragged laugh, somewhere between ranting and crying.

"So yeah, you could say I have some things to think about."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Magebane_ 



Drell nods slightly at her words, filing away the information for later thought. "Any progress is good progress. If you ever feel like you're plateauing, my Academy is always open to you, as am I." He floats off without giving her a chance to respond.






EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Magebane_ 



"At this point, we're looking for anything out of the ordinary," Drell says. "Residual magic, signs of civilization, anything. If divinations could've discovered what we were looking for, Lady Silverymirror most likely would've found it, so whatever our goal, it is most likely hdden from prying magic, or easily overlooked."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Magebane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



((at work, can't post much))
Team Megabane

*Spoiler*: __ 






Tassara nods to Drell and moves into the forest direction. She will keep an eye out for anything strange or out of the ordinary.

Perception+27
Survival+11

Kathy and Charlie with scent.

Max/Charlie stays close to Makenna but keeps mostly quiet.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 6, 2016)

*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
In mid excavation Akane feels a hand wrap around her tail which causes her whole body to freeze as a shiver ran up her spine. With a  bit of a whimper she feels gravity in the moment she is yanked from her hole away from home. Her large ears rustle in the passing air while her body is lifted up and out of the hole in the next instant she is plotted on the ground next to her armor. Dirt and soil roll off her dark body as she adjust to the light of day again. 

"Huh?" is questioned as she pulled herself to her feet, knocking the dust off her body she looks around seeing a large group of people, some familiar faces. Some new. Talking amongst themselves. From what she could make out, as her ears were flooded with dirt, there was a pair of missions that were about to be undertook and they were divvying up who were going where. This, however meant little to Akane as she stripped all the way down to knock the dirt off what little she was already wearing. After doing so, she redresses and starts to slide her armor on. She'd rather be digging a trench with Hex and Tia, but it seems she was to be sent on mission with a fellah named Ulyseen. A ranger like person thing ... .


Yuki the fellah that showed her around the base, but she was fixated on other things at the time. 

Tia the fox girl she saw as a new friend. Duncan, well this was the first she saw of him, probably. Not like she paid attention real well when she first showed up. Kaylee whom she may have seen before, but wasn't sure of. Ironwall Akane, her big sister and Lantana whom she was also meeting for the first time. She thinks... ... 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Coin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Team Coin* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Akane really didn't know what was going on. Well she was told what they were doing, looking into some coins or something. Nothing she knew anything about. So for most of the early trip she silently walked alongside Tia, who rode atop Hex, with her paw in her mouth as she thought. 

After some good mileage and well confusing herself in the process they come to a river that was considered the boarder of the wilds, the place Akane had just came from. Luckily for the group only one or two of Akane's Chickens decided to follow them this far, with the bulk of the family staying back at the compound in the roosts they had made for themselves. Akane looks up to the fox woman with a grin on her face, she finally figured it out. 

"Ho' much coin you dink we gonna make?" the wolf like girl asks while she tapped on the helmet she had tucked under her left arm. 

Akane thought they were doing something to get paid, not investigating the strange coins the group had acquired well before Akane had shown up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2016)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _team coin_ 



"No idea, I thought they would have dealt with the people in the forest by now, knocked them out or told them to leave you know..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




Hex slows down to keep pace with Lantana, “They forgot their alcohol.” He states calmly, keeping his eyes forward.

“Aye, can't survive witout i'.” Tia gives the woman a look that conveys there's more before looking at Akane.  “Ah don' know lass, this's a bit more personal this time i' seems.”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Double Trouble_ 




He draws instinct from Duncan, sneaking within reach of Ricket, then lurching out to strike the paladin.

Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+11:
14,+11
Total:25

Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total: 8


*Spoiler*: _attacks rnd 1_ 




Roll(1d20)+24:
14,+24
Total:38

Roll(1d20)+21:
7,+21
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+18:
13,+18
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+24:
10,+24
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+18:
9,+18
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28





*Spoiler*: _Dmg_ 




Roll(6d8)+19:
1,7,5,3,5,6,+19
Total:46
Roll(6d8)+13:
7,2,6,4,7,6,+13
Total:45

Roll(6d8)+13:
7,5,1,2,1,7,+13
Total:36

Roll(6d8)+13:
2,8,2,5,2,2,+13
Total:34

Roll(6d8)+13:
4,6,6,7,5,6,+13
Total:47

Roll(6d8)+13:
8,2,3,7,5,5,+13
Total:43

Roll(6d8)+13:
3,1,5,2,2,5,+13
Total:31

Roll(6d8)+13:
5,1,3,3,6,8,+13
Total:39





*Spoiler*: _Fire Dmg_ 



Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5





*Spoiler*: _Sneak Attack Dmg_ 




Roll(6d6)+0:
5,6,5,2,1,3,+0
Total:22

Roll(6d6)+0:
1,3,3,3,3,4,+0
Total:17

Roll(6d6)+0:
3,2,2,4,4,2,+0
Total:17

Roll(6d6)+0:
3,4,4,4,1,6,+0
Total:22

Roll(6d6)+0:
4,2,5,1,4,1,+0
Total:17

Roll(6d6)+0:
4,6,2,1,2,4,+0
Total:19

Roll(6d6)+0:
6,6,2,6,2,3,+0
Total:25

Roll(6d6)+0:
1,5,5,1,4,4,+0
Total:20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




((This is kind of slow, I know, give it some time.))

The group wanders the forest for a while.  It really seems quite ordinary.  It's a little colder and a little windier than typical, and the animals seem to be both more scarce and more skittish but neither to a degree that's more than a touch uncommon.

Attempts to detect magic find no residual traces of anything (other than whatever the party has with them) and the only scents are the normal scents of a winter forest.

About the only unusual thing to note is that Tassara can't shake the feeling that she's being watched.  She isn't able to see or hear anything unusual or any signs of something hiding (nor can anyone else for that matter) but some sense in her gut says something is stalking her from just-out-of-sight.





*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




The group continues walking heading into the actual wilds.  Checking the coins from time to time shows they are still on the right path, in the general direction that they walked to escape the Wilds when they first arrived after the dreams.

"Money?"  Lantana says in response to Akane, almost confused.  "I guess I don't know.  It depends where we're going, maybe there's treasure at the end of the rainbow?"

Ironwall unexpectedly chirps in, "fulfillment of primary objective.  Monetary concerns are tertiary.  Seek out the source, locate origin of energy readings."  For the construct it's almost unexpected babbling.

"Well, money's not everything, but some of us do need to eat," Lantana says in a neutral tone, though she doesn't seem terribly serious about the point.  "Speaking of, should we take a break?  It seems like we've been walking forever."





*Spoiler*: _Team Trouble_ 




Yuki's first hit strikes Ricket with a satisfying crack, lurching him to the side and off of the table.   The monk doesn't stop however, hitting him with a combination of strikes that crack and shatter bone, by the time he hits the ground he doesn't resemble anything living anymore.

Actually by the time he hits the ground he doesn't resemble Ricket anymore, a man of like size but very different features lay where "Ricket" should have fallen, broken and very-much-dead.

The other man at the table jumps to his feet in shock, "they're here!"  He turns ghost white and looks ready to bolt.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Well Shit_ 




Yuki lurches forward to grab the other guy, “Where is he, the Paladin?” he gives a snarling glare, his voice unfamiliar even to himself.

CMB-
Roll(1d20)+27:
20,+27
Total:47

Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+14:
14,+14
Total:28





*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




“Aye, if ye'd like lass.  Or ye could ride on Hex fer a bit an rest yer feet.” The fox offers, Hex huffs but doesn't argue.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2016)

Tassara sighs and scratches Kathy's back. She turns to Hayao giving him a deep serious look then glancing at their surroundings. 


Current links:
Kaylee
Daisuke
Drell
Max


She drops Max's link and then touches Hayao. -There's... someone watching...stalking- she tells both Drell and Hayao. -Let me try something-

She casts True Seeing on herself and rechecks her surroundings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> "Well, money's not everything, but some of us do need to eat," Lantana says in a neutral tone, though she doesn't seem terribly serious about the point. "Speaking of, should we take a break? It seems like we've been walking forever."


"Erm you're tired, I'm not really out of breath. Anyone else? Well I suppose we could take a short rest to eat if you haven't."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2016)

*Team This is a really bad idea*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan, still invisible goes to Yuki and uses Dimension door to teleport to the roof.

"This is a really fucking bad idea." he says thinking about his not so well thought out plan.

"I agree." Sgaille says to Duncan, "I do think I approve though."

Next round he will drop an entire  down the chimney and use another Dimension door to teleport as far as he can, with Yuki.

((You need a roll?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Team Coins_ 



"Let th' lass ave a break mate." Tia hops off her saddle, "Me arse hurts anyway." she limps, purposely swinging her fluffy tail at Ulysesn's face teasingly.  The soldier keeps a straight poise despite the slightly long pegleg, large ears perked upright, listening to the sound of the wilds.  Her nose twitches, sniffing the air for anything unusual, bracing herself on Hex with her paw.

The touch causes the dragon to relax, feathers ruffling ever so slightly as his reptilian mouth cracks into a smile.  The brass color of his scales and feathers gently reflecting any light that touches them as he twitches his two long whiskers that drag across the ground.  His claws gently scratch into the dirt vacantly, keeping his attention on the surroundings as well.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Coins for Kuno_ 




“Come on guys, lets just make it to the other side of the river.  After that we can set up camp so any of our friends can catch up.” The druid states calmly.

Once they get to the river, she will use *Control Water* to lower the water enough for them to cross.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team trouble_ 




Duncan reacts quicker, grabbing Yuki and teleporting to the roof of the house.  Dropping the fireballs into the chimney rocks the house with the explosion, a pillar of fire also momentarily shoots out of the chimney from the funneled blast.

Another dimensional door takes the pair a ways down the street.





*Spoiler*: _Team Coins_ 




Lantana gives a short sniff, "no, don't let me be a burden, I'll just keep on.  I just wondered if anyone else needed a break."

The group has no problem crossing the river and can set up camp if they'd like.





*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Even with true sight Tassara doesn't notice anything.  The feeling remains however, like something out of the corner of her eye.

Makenna peers around warily, a cautious look in her eyes but she doesn't seem to see anything either.  Nissa keeps a happy look on her face and speaks chipperly, "Fluffykins doesn't smell anything bad, you're probably just imagining things."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Do you sense it?" Tassara asks Makenna holding her hand and looking around trying to give her some courage. She tells the rest  "Let's keep moving. Whatever it is, will not want to reveal itself just yet."


Could she being scryed?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Magebane_ 



"Tassara's right, we need to press on," Drell says, casting a suspicious gaze around the forest. "This is the only lead we've ever had on the Magebane, we can't leave until we find something."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Magebane_
> 
> 
> 
> "Tassara's right, we need to press on," Drell says, casting a suspicious gaze around the forest. "This is the only lead we've ever had on the Magebane, we can't leave until we find something."




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Drell... could it be someone is scrying us? Would we be able to tell?" she wonders.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 7, 2016)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Magebane_ 




It feels closer, more personal than that.  Like being stalked by an animal, but one that vanishes from view whenever she looks towards it.

But, at least for now, there's no sign it's anything other than Tassara's nerves so the group moves on, deeper into the woods.

Eventually the reach a point where the terrain splits and they have the first meaningful choice of how to proceed.  There's a hillier, rockier area where the woods won't be as thick but there's a chance for caves or caverns that creatures might make lairs in.  Or there's a flatter region where the woods become dense, travel and vision will be shorter which other things might find advantageous.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I'll fly up... see what lies in each direction before making a decision." Tassara turns into a small bird and flies directly up to have a better view of the area and if there's anything that catches her interests.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin falls silent after this, sort of shrinking inward towards the end of Makenna's explanation. There was a long time where she had nothing further to offer in response to that, and then swallowed.

"Now's probably not the proper time to speak at length on this but...I don't think this is something to be ashamed of. There's beauty in all things, but beauty can be terrifying, forceful, deadly. These lessons can't be erased, but you can take them to heart in protecting others moving forward..."

A pause, Rin ringing her scarf a little as she takes a shaky breath. "You would have never met your father...if not for what happened in Rihac. And...though...the orks that were felled upon your death? We would have done so in the end anyway. The dwarves were...no longer truly 'living' either. They were necessary, and you're learning. The first time I changed...was." She doesn't complete the sentence.


soulnova said:


> Tassara sighs and scratches Kathy's back. She turns to Hayao giving him a deep serious look then glancing at their surroundings.
> 
> 
> Current links:
> ...



Hayao glances around silently, and runs the pads of his fingers over his *Amulet of Trueseeing*. He nods to Tassara, brushing his fingertips absently over her shoulder as she establishes the link. 

-At least it's a sign that we might be coming closer to what we're looking for...-

"I don't sense anything," he says again, shaking his head. "Perhaps the caves are a better choice."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2016)

*Team Oopsie daisy meets team coins!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan takes Yuki and teleports them both to the camp where Kaylee is at.

"FUCK!" Duncan yells as soon as he gets there. "It was a fuckin trap! I should have known!" Duncan is clearly angry, more at himself than anything. Of course it'd be a trap! He sends out a fuckin guy te declare that he's gonna capture us and then knows that we're gonna try an take him out! I dunno what the point of it was....shit....maybe te get more evidence against us? Just fuck with us?"

"Argh, it makes me so damn fuckin angry that we got played!" Duncan lashes out by looking for something to hit, doesn't see anything and then just pulls at his hair.

"Do you need to cool off?" Sgaille asks calmly.

"Aye. Fuckin right I do."

"I find the most relaxing thing in the world is to be enveloped by darkness, in the safety of the sheath." she says with a clearly suggestive tone.

"Well, I don't have a sheath. I'm no goin inte my sleepin bag if that's what yer suggestin." Duncan says not catching the meaning, in his rage.

"No....I had you prepare a spell today. I confess, it was borne out of pure selfishness, but it would seem that it may benefit us both in this instance." Sgaille says a little more quietly than she normally talks.

"Uhhh....Alright...what ye got in mind?"

"I wish to experience what it is like to be human...or rather a living entity that can move of their own free will." Sgaille says with  fake bravado. Duncan can tell it took her a lot to request this. 

She responds to Duncan's silence after a while.

"You are the caster and so I leave the decision to you, but there are a number of pros and cons to....."

"Aye fuck it! Let's do it." Duncan says immediately casting Soul switch switching bodies with his sword.

"Wait I...!" Sgaille taken aback by Duncan's immediate decision and response, suddenly finds herself overwhelmed by all the stimuli thrown at her. She looks, for the first time, at the sky, though not through choice as Duncan's body falls to the ground. Sgaille having no experience with a body finds the whole process difficult.

Duncan on the other hand adapts quickly but is also overwhelmed by the restrictiveness of his entire consciousness being in such a confined space - and in darkness to boot. He can hear things, though not in the way he would normally do so. The vibrations hit the sword and they translate, somehow, into recognisable sounds. 

He can see, but through Sgaille's eyes. Staring at the sky through another person's eyes was an experience he had encountered before through one of his spells, though the blinking was what threw him off. He knew that's what it was but to have your experience of viewing interrupted by a flicker of darkness took some time to get used to.

"I can't move...or talk" Sgaille finally says through their link. "Do you perhaps have any pointers?"

"Uh...Ye should be breathing automatically aye?"

"Yes."

"Well...fuck I dunno....te talk just try and expel more air out and open yer mouth."

"OK."

"What happened?"

"Nothing, though I can now breathe through my mouth!" she says excitedly.

"Oh....well hang on...let me chat te Kaylee. I'm pretty sure our telepathic bond is still good."

*Telepathically to Kaylee - soon to be relayed to everyone else.*

"Hey Kaylee, so...uh...I wanted te show my familiar what it was like te have a body. Could you uh...relay te the rest of them that she might need some help?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

Vergil said:


> *Team Oopsie daisy meets team coins!*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _team coin_ 



A large sweat drop goes down Ulysesn's face "So I take it your little romp into the forest didn't go too well. I hope you didn't kill anyone or set the forest on fire, that'd sound like you two. We'd have real problems if you killed anyone." 
Ulysesn is staring at Yuki specifically while saying that and the context of the words you two seems to be muddied in double meanings. 
Ulysesn glances towards the direction of their destination
"Best not to have you be taking shifts at night Yuki. Far too dangerous. "





Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team coin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _team coin_ 



 Ulysesn is really hoping that was a random forest animal Yuki decided to murder


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team coin_ 




"Rraaaaagh!" Yuki throws his arms up, strips himself of his clothing then dives into the river, washing off the gore from his kill.  The heat from his body connecting with the water with a loud hiss as the steam rises from the surface.  Bubbles periodically surface as he walks consistently against the river.  Once he gets the blood and bone off his body, he climbs back onto the shore to dry and wash off his clothes.  Too frustrated from the assassination attempt gone awry, he wrings out his clothes before placing them near the fire to dry.

He puts on his extra pair of pants and his magical items that he had to take off, and puts his blanket over his shoulders,“Aaaannnaaaa, I need to be waaarm.  Is really cold in the winter.” he crawls over to lean on Lantana, teasingly bumping against her with his already warm face.  He ignores Duncan and Sagaile for now, and Ulysesn as well, just sending him a temporary sharp glare before becoming affectionate again.

((Swim-
Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2016)

"Unbelievable..."  Kaylee jumps to her feet and starts pacing.  Kicking or throwing a rock periodically, her irritation obvious to everyone.  She whistles and ravens fly down and land on her outstretched arms.  Whispering quickly, it isn't long before the creature is flying back toward home.  (She telling him to be careful but to let her know if anything happens there.)

"Juki!"  Kaylee snaps causing the zombie to jump to her feet.  "Apparently Duncan thought this was the best time for us to babysit.  His sword is now in his body and vice versa.  Take care of it."

"What?!"  Juki's eyes are big but sees Kaylee isn't in the mood and rushes over to help 'Duncan' to his/her feet.

She whirls around and stalks toward Yuki.  "You!  You stop feeling sorry for yourself!"  She slams her hand in Yuki's mouth and using her meager strength knees her friends mouth shut, the skin breaking and blood oozing from the self inflicted wound.

Wrapping her hand with some cloth she then turns on Uly.  "It is called trust Ulysesn.  I will not have anyone traveling with me that can't completely trust their companions.  Your life is as much in their hands as theirs is in yours.  So shut up!"  Again she starts pacing, slightly muttering to herself, mostly because of her companions reactions to things that have happened.  It wouldn't be a good time for anyone to speak to her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _ coin team/mog_ 





> "It is called trust Ulysesn. I will not have anyone traveling with me that can't completely trust their companions. Your life is as much in their hands as theirs is in yours. So shut up!"


Ulysesn shakes his head and sighs, so much for sleep
He *looks to Lantanna*
"So have you given up on the whole Revenge thing?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2016)

As Sgaille is helped up by Juki, she get a little control of her limbs and managed to nods in appreciation.

She closes her eyes and composes herself and fights off the protestations of Duncan to switch back.

"I...." she starts and as she opens her eyes, "apologise."

"This was my suggestion. I was a little too eager to try out this ability and in my haste I may have made an erroneous decision."

"However, it is unlikely that Ricket would teleport to us immediately, and had he wanted to do so he would have easily dispatched Yuki and Duncan when we were split apart. There is nothing preventing him from scrying on us at any given point and teleporting to us when we are at our weakest."

"I understand your frustrations but tactically it makes little sense to attack us now, whilst we are all together at a camp." Sgaille says coldly.

"Uh....ye were fine at 'I apologize'...." Duncan says - if he could rub his forehead, he would have.

Sgaille continues undeterred.

"It was also apparent that Yuki was communicating to Duncan through a mental link through you. You knew what was going on. If you would just allow Duncan to regroup a little then he will gladly...."

"I'm regrouped lass." Duncan says trying to calm her down some.

"Hmm - I doubt that you would have been able to give an accurate account of events in your previous emotional state. I apologize for speaking on your behalf, but we are akin to best friends. I will not let her be angry at you for no reason." Sgaille says and then uses the Hat of disguise to change into her form. "You needed a moment to calm down and I provided that. You could have easily done this had you teleported elsewhere, but you went back to Kaylee and now she is irritated that you needed to compose yourself."

*Spoiler*: __ 








"There...that's a little better."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 7, 2016)

*[Near the Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 



 Akane's large ears folded back on her head. _Personal huh_ she thought with a dissatisfied sigh. She was really hoping to get paid. The prospect of eating more trail rations for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner was pushing even at her limits of taste. With a sigh she lightly hunches over while a conversation had started up near Ironwall. Soon after, to Akane' surprise, Tia hops off of Hex offering a sit down to Lantana whom only suggested that she didn't want to be a burden. What ever that was supposed to mean. 

Poking a pinky in her left ear she digs around as she headed toward the river, she needed drink of water. "Dere no need to dink dat you ah burden Cher. De code dun allow us t' dink dat way." Akane mumbles as she walked. Of course, she was talking about her knight's code, and everyone else just got dragged in for, well reasons. 

It was about that time that Duncan and Yuki appeared out of nowhere. Akane, not used to seeing spells used on a regular basis, much less teleportaion, about leapt out of her skin. Though that didn't stop her trajectory from landing her square on the edge of the river, her head dunking into the water to assure the shock of cold would keep her awake. Bubbles and strange cursing came from the spot that her head was submerged in. It took some effort on her part, as she had to calm, to actually pull herself up, but when she did, a naked Yuki dives into the water beside her.

This causes the she wolf's ears to perk up, who in the hell was that? She'd ne'er seen him before. Rolling over she squats in place and watches the bubbles pop from Yuki's underwater cool off. When he finally does reemerge he quickly dresses with some pants while putting other items on, they smelled of magic and he too smelled somewhat familiar, though Akane couldn't put her paw on who. In the moments that Yuki glared and was returning his gaze to Lantana, Akane was beside him, her furry face in his. "Who you? You smell lik' somwan Ah kno'. But Ah no kno'...."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2016)

The monk was overwhelmed by all that happened.  Kaylee getting angry and going off, shoving her hand into his mouth.  Snapping his jaws shut on the hand from the strike, the teeth crunching and shredding against the flesh.  He spits out the blood in front of him, wiping his mouth with his blanket, “I was just washing off the blood jelly, then having a bit of fun...I'm sorry.” He hides further into the blanket.

“Oi...Tha' escalated quickly.”

"Mhm..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2016)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll fly up... see what lies in each direction before making a decision." Tassara turns into a small bird and flies directly up to have a better view of the area and if there's anything that catches her interests.



Flying up above the treeline doesn't reveal anything particularly unusual to Tassara, the hilly area is hilly, the deeply wooded area is deeply wooded.  There's no particular sign of structures, inhabitants, or giant monsters larger than the trees.  The wind is particularly cold and biting outside of the trees, especially for a small bird, it almost sounds like voices whispering just out of hearing, _tear the flesh, chew the meat, grind the bone, drink the marrow._  ((Tassara 2 Wis damage)).



Hidden Nin said:


> Rin falls silent after this, sort of shrinking inward towards the end of Makenna's explanation. There was a long time where she had nothing further to offer in response to that, and then swallowed.
> 
> "Now's probably not the proper time to speak at length on this but...I don't think this is something to be ashamed of. There's beauty in all things, but beauty can be terrifying, forceful, deadly. These lessons can't be erased, but you can take them to heart in protecting others moving forward..."
> 
> A pause, Rin ringing her scarf a little as she takes a shaky breath. "You would have never met your father...if not for what happened in Rihac. And...though...the orks that were felled upon your death? We would have done so in the end anyway. The dwarves were...no longer truly 'living' either. They were necessary, and you're learning. The first time I changed...was." She doesn't complete the sentence.


"And the innocent people of the village?  My mother?  Maybe brothers and sisters?"  Makenna says before sighing.  "I'm sorry, I know you're trying to help, it's just too much to take in at once.  I know there's nothing I can do to change it, but it's like waking up soaked in blood."  She shakes her head sadly.

"Rihac, you know, I had never heard the name before.  Why would I?  Who talks about cities that were destroyed a decade ago.  I suppose a name is something, and Ulysesn gave me my mother's name.  Maybe I'll make a memorial here when we're done."  She still seems quite depressed, what she says is probably true it is an awful lot to take in in a few days.




Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team coin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lantana pulls away at first from the cold, wet Yuki before sighing slightly and relenting.  "You should take better care of yourself Rana.  I do not have fire flowing through my veins, and do not much care for the cold either."  Despite the harsh phrasing there's a hint of endearment in her tone.

((Rana being "moon" in elvish, though an archaic form of the term less common than "Ithil/Isil"))




Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _ coin team/mog_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lantana looks up at Ulysesn.  "Given up?  No, but I would prefer not to spend the time you are all gone alone," her voice is resolute.  "I don't know what exactly I will do when I track down my tormentor but I very much want that meeting to be on my terms."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "And the innocent people of the village?  My mother?  Maybe brothers and sisters?"  Makenna says before sighing.  "I'm sorry, I know you're trying to help, it's just too much to take in at once.  I know there's nothing I can do to change it, but it's like waking up soaked in blood."  She shakes her head sadly.
> 
> "Rihac, you know, I had never heard the name before.  Why would I?  Who talks about cities that were destroyed a decade ago.  I suppose a name is something, and Ulysesn gave me my mother's name.  Maybe I'll make a memorial here when we're done."  She still seems quite depressed, what she says is probably true it is an awful lot to take in in a few days.




*Spoiler*: _Magebane_ 



"If you blame yourself for events that are outside your control, you will never stop feeling guilty," Drell says, eyes fixed on Tassara. "We are not our experiences, or the things that happen around us, but our choices - and if you had chosen to destroy Rihac, then its destruction would be part of who you are, the deaths and suffering laid at your feet. You did not, and so it should not affect your perception of yourself. There is a fine line between guilt and self-pity. Make sure you do not fall on the wrong side of it."

He turns to Hayao and motions up to the sky. "She's been up there for some time. Is she all right?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _ Coins!_ 




His eyes sparkle and he lets off the tiniest gasp as his expression lights up his face.  He still leans on her while Akane gets close, sniffing him, "Uuh...It's Yuki...are you okay there Akane?" he stares before Tia grabs Akane by the paw.

?C'mon, les' go keep a eye out.  Gotta use our noses too.  I bet me arse tha' somethin'll go wrong 'ere.?

?Kind of a theme with us, peg leg.?

?Oi!  Yer no' 'elpin.?

?Of course not, but why should I help someone that made me lose my possible magic?? The dragon flips his scarf over his shoulder.

?Hmph...yer fuckin arse would still be a wyrmling 'f no' fer me.? 

Yuki sighs, then goes back to listening to Lantana and Ulysesn, ?Y'know Anna, it's nice hearing that assurance in your voice.  You've definitely grown since we met you.?

((Yuki'll take midnight watch.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2016)

The moon elf stares up at Tassara's flying form, brow knitting together. "She has been," he states slowly.

-Tassara?-


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2016)

Tassara flies down back down in silence and turns back into her human self.  She is clearly bothered by something. "The cold wind. It whispered into my mind. It attacked it" there is an ominous tone to her voice. She's not scared but certainly doesn't like the prospect of mental attacks. "I saw nothing else"

She will cast bless on them as a precaution. "Do you notice anything strange on me Drell? A spell?" 

"In any case... Let's head to the caves. If I feel anything else I'll let you know"

Max will also check on Tassara with Detect Magic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Coins!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _team coin_ 



"I don't know if I would call that growing, but it's something. Well it looks like it is about time to rest."
((Ulysesn will also take the same watch time as Yuki.))


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 8, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Coins!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[Near the Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 



 Akane squinted hard at Yuki as her question buzzed in his head as her warm breath washed across his face. His answer was that he was 'Yuki' which caused the wolf girl's eyes to widen a bit. Sure, he smelled familiar. That, however, didn't mean he smelled like Yuki, the fellah that had shown her around camp so many hours ago. Her paw raises as she is about to make a point, "How you ... ... !!" Tia's hands warp around her held up paw.


?C'mon, les' go keep a eye out.  Gotta use our noses too.  I bet me arse tha' somethin'll go wrong 'ere.?

One can almost see an exclamation mark appear above the Ranger/Knight's head as the peg legged Fox Woman litter ally pulled the larger Akane off balance. Not only was Akane surprised that Tia was up to keep an eye out. But how well she was able to physically pull her off balance enough to force her to start walking. For a small woman, this lady had some power to her. 

Spinning on her heel Akane turns to follow Tia who always seemed to have good ideas. Maybe they'd find something tasty too. Her stomach was starting to growl. It's been almost a day since she ate thanks to following Ironwall to her new friend's camp. 

"How you bet ah 'arse'? Also wat ah Arse?" Akane asks while Tia and Hex had a little back and forth betwixt themselves. Somehow it seemed that Tia had caused Hex to loose his probable magic. That was a foreign concept the half Worg I mean, how do you loose a probable? Of course a lot of things were going to be a foreign concepts to Akane, as she was a very simple person. It's a miracle that she retained her Knight and Ranger training. Well, at least being half Worg had it's benefits. 

Akane slides her helmet on her head a large grin spanning her face.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _team coin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"It is, I'm seeing her grow, and it's great to see." He nuzzles into Lantana's arm, smiling happily.

When the time comes for watch, Yuki will turn into a blood lion, and circle the camp, staying to himself.

Knowledge: Nature
Roll(1d20)+3:
20,+3
Total:23



Chaos Theory said:


> *[Near the Wilds]​*​
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team Coin_
> ...



"This thing lass." The fox pats the rump of the worg, "Tha's yer arse." Tia sneezes in amusement, hopping onto the dragon's saddle.  "We need tae make sure th' area is secure befer they go tae sleep." she says, the dragon snorting as he begins to hover just above the ground.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 8, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "This thing lass." The fox pats the rump of the worg, "Tha's yer arse." Tia sneezes in amusement, hopping onto the dragon's saddle.  "We need tae make sure th' area is secure befer they go tae sleep." she says, the dragon snorting as he begins to hover just above the ground.



*[Near the Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 



 They walked for a small piece, getting closer to Hex, while Tia considered the question that Akane had asked about 'Arse'. Honestly the wolf woman was only confused because of the 'R' sound that was instinctive to Tia's culture. What happened next made the half Worg blush to the heavens. Luckily for her, as Tia smacked her bum, she was wearing a helmet so no one could see her bright rosy cheeks. Coughing to herself as she slowly sat back down fully on her feet. Yes, she raised up a bit from the little love tap. Akane looked to Tia and nods. "Ah see dat nao." Akane states, her tail trying to wag under all that infernal armor. Maybe she'll see later if someone could modify the suit so she could walk about with her tail not so cramped and coiled around her waist and which ever thigh suited her fancy.  

"Yes, dat is ah gud idea cher. We need t' make sure dat dere is nutin' dat can attack w'en dey sleepin'." Akane states nodding as well. Akane could practically stay up all night, her Worg side was nocturnal. Unless trained out of the creature. Akane's normal rest hours were between two in the morning and eight in the morning. Typically. Sometimes things happened. "Ah wid you. You bet'cha." ~


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 8, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara flies down back down in silence and turns back into her human self.  She is clearly bothered by something. "The cold wind. It whispered into my mind. It attacked it" there is an ominous tone to her voice. She's not scared but certainly doesn't like the prospect of mental attacks. "I saw nothing else"
> 
> She will cast bless on them as a precaution. "Do you notice anything strange on me Drell? A spell?"
> 
> ...



Hayao's stern gaze lingers on the cleric for a moment or two longer than is probably necessary, and he turns towards the cave, his eyes narrowing. "Yes, let's."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2016)

After Drell checks on her, she will move with them towards the hilly area riding on Kathy.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2016)

*The Mind of a Druid and an Oracle..

Team Coin...*

The druid listens to Sgaille speak then rolls her eyes and sighs.  She knew the sword would never, well at least yet, understand why she was so agitated so she didn't even bother explaining it.  It was getting late and she wanted to be on her way but knew they needed to rest.  It wouldn't be good for them to be worn out when they got to their destination.  

Staying near the trees, Kaylee continued to pace silently while holding the coin.  The cool metal rubbing softly against her skin as it was flipped one way then another.  The light was no longer needed, the words were etched into her mind.  For so long she had pushed the dreams to the back of her memories but they surged forward.  Each lesson, learned or not, raced through her memory.  

Absently Kaylee traced the now almost invisible scars that crossed her skin.  "Useless..." The druid muttered the words under her breath, remembering how she always defended her companions.  It didn't matter to whom.  In the dream worlds or in this reality.  To her, her friends were far from useless.  "Useless..."  Again she uttered the words and moved to the edge of the river.  

Taken as a word it was simple, just a word.  It was the meaning that had her so riled.  It was how she saw the others looking at her.  To them she was someone they could easily throw under the wagon.  Someone they could leave behind.  Someone they could blame.  "Not any more..."  The words were said so quietly that not even the river could be sure it heard them.  Since rereading the coin for the first time she realized that to the most of the others she was the 'Useless' one.  

Trust.  Belief.  Help.  Companionship.  Friendship.

Five words that she would have easily given, to describe, any of the people that she had come to know since leaving the Wildes.  Now she has realized those aren't words that the others would give toward her.  There was only one thing and a couple of people that she would give those words to now.  

She will do anything to protect them.

Flexing her hand that Yuki's teeth had punctured she smiles.  It seems for once that the voices that have haunted her since coming out of the well were cheering for her.  For now, just this once, she knew that.

"Everyone needs their rest.  I'll take last watch."  Kaylee happily drops down on to her sleeping roll and stares at the flickering flame before reaching out and tossing some rations to Lion and anyone else that wants some.  Her mediation begins.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2016)

((Moving along...))


*Spoiler*: _Team Coins_ 




The groups settle for the night in their camping spot near the river.  Everything is calm until just before dawn when everyone is suddenly roused from sleep by a rumbling like a minor earthquake.  A moment later the ground cracks and glowing light erupts from within and a colossal beetle emerges from the ground biting Ulysesn ((Ulysesn -45)) with crushing pincers.

*Initiatives and actions please* (If you need help with Akane please let me know)





*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Checking Tassara out there is a residual magic about her, though it's faint and not particularly refined.  It feels more like an innate power than any sort of refined magic "spell."

The group heads towards the hilly area.  Searching randomly feels somewhat futile, and proves to be so far the only caves encountered hold only normal animal lairs (which I'm sure the druid can handle with no issue so I won't bother drawing it out).

Tassara can't shake the feeling that she's being watched, stalked.  But there are no indications of what and no more unusual phenomenon.  It's approaching dark, now would be the time to make camp if the party is going to so so.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Moving along...))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team Coins_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _stats_ 





> *[SIZE=+1] [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 10 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 12, *Init* 17, *HP* 142/187, *DR* Resist Fire: 12, *Speed* 60' land / 300' fly
> *AC* 32, *Touch* 30, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 43, *Fort* 19, *Ref* 27, *Will* 22, *CMB* +30, *Base Attack Bonus* 18,   *Action Points* 0
> *+20\' (5 hp+)Gnome\'s crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) * +47 ((43)BAB+dex+wis)+4 (2d8+5+((17)wis+/dex)), 18–20/2)
> ...





round 1
Ini roll: 1d20+20
12+20 = 32
"Well shit."
Ulysesn flys up 150' getting some distance then fires a single bolt at the beetle.
attack:1d20+47
1+47 = 48 ()
dmg:
2d8+22
6,2+22 = 30
Ice: 1d6+0
5+0 = 5

2d8+22
3,2+22 = 27
ice:1d6+0
4+0 = 4

*Round 2*
"Oh you're kidding me."
Ulysesn clicks his boots while in the air, he starts full attacking the beetle from here on. -7 to all hit due to deadly aim and rapid shot. +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves due to haste.
1d6 is all cold damage.

attacks
1d20+47
14+47 = 61

1d20+47
4+47 = 51

1d20+47
8+47 = 55

1d20+42
8+42 = 50
*
1d20+37
19+37 = 56 
Crit confirm:
1d20+37
18+37 = 55*

1d20+32
13+32 = 45

*dmg:*
2d8+32 
6,8+32  = 46
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
2d8+32 
2,7+32  = 41
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

2d8+32 
2,8+32  = 42
1d6+0
1+0 = 1
2d8+32 
8,8+32  = 48
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

2d8+32 
4,4+32  = 40
1d6+0
2+0 = 2
2d8+32 
2,1+32  = 35
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

2d8+32 
1,6+32  = 39
1d6+0
4+0 = 4
2d8+32 
8,6+32  = 46
1d6+0
3+0 = 3

*2d8+32 
7,4+32  = 43
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
2d8+32 
3,4+32  = 39
1d6+0
3+0 = 3*

2d8+32 
8,7+32  = 47
1d6+0
1+0 = 1
2d8+32 
7,1+32  = 40
1d6+0
2+0 = 2


round 3
attacks:
1d20+47
9+47 = 56

1d20+47
7+47 = 54

1d20+47
15+47 = 62

1d20+42
15+42 = 57

1d20+37
14+37 = 51

1d20+32
1+32 = 33
Mind if I just put the average values here instead of rolling 24 times? 
(it's just a beetle.)
dmg:
40
3
40
3

40
3
40
3

40
3
40
3

40
3
40
3

40
3
40
3

40
3
40
3

round 4
... We'll see if it's alive first before I roll some more.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Moving along...))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team Coins_
> ...




"Max and I technically only need 2 hours of sleep. What about you? I could block a small entrance to one of the caves to make sure nothing enters" she suggests looking at the area for a suitable cave. "I have the feeling IT might want to try to attack yet again. I can still sense it. I don't know why it has a particular interest in me"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Max and I technically only need 2 hours of sleep. What about you? I could block a small entrance to one of the caves to make sure nothing enters" she suggests looking at the area for a suitable cave. "I have the feeling IT might want to try to attack yet again. I can still sense it. I don't know why it has a particular interest in me"



Drell nods. "I would like to continue searching - this body only requires rest to regain my spells, which I have not yet touched." He pauses. "If it is truly stalking you, as you say, perhaps it would be prudent to use you as bait of some kind."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 9, 2016)

"We should rest for the night," Hayao says as he continues to look about. "I don't need to sleep, for tonight. I can keep watch."

Hayao spends his *Resolve* to stave off _fatigue_ from not sleeping.

"Perhaps Drell can continue searching...not far from here, while I keep watch over those that require some rest."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2016)

Tassara shakes her head. "Drell shouldn't go out alone. We still don't know what's out there and there seems to be nothing of interest in the vicinity.  Nissa, Rin and Makenna might need to rest too. After I sleep I could use the time to commune and make some questions to help us pinpoint where we must go"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2016)

"Fucking fuck's sake! Can't I get one fucking night of sleep you piece of shit fucking beetle!" Duncan yells out

Init: 
Roll(1d20)+16:
13,+16
Total:29

*Spoiler*: __ 




He takes out his Lightsaber and Sgaille.

"Well let's give this a fuckin go."

Round 1

He uses  (10pp) as he attacks

Sgaille
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+30:
6,+30
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+21:
3,+21
Total:24

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+30:
4,+30
Total:34


Lightsaber

Atk
Roll(1d20)+21:
13,+21
Total:34

Roll(6d6)+30:
6,6,3,1,6,6,+30
Total:58

Atk
Roll(1d20)+21:
4,+21
Total:25

Dmg
Roll(6d6)+30:
6,2,6,4,4,4,+30
Total:56


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara shakes her head. "Drell shouldn't go out alone. We still don't know what's out there and there seems to be nothing of interest in the vicinity.  Nissa, Rin and Makenna might need to rest too. After I sleep I could use the time to commune and make some questions to help us pinpoint where we must go"



He glances over at Rin, and nods. "That sounds appropriate. Drell and I can keep watch for a couple of hours, and we can assess the situation after you've communed a few spells." Hayao tugs on his amulet again, and begins to break down things to set up camp.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 9, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Moving along...))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team Coins_
> ...



Yuki snarls in lion form, rushing forward to attack the beast after Akane leaps onto his back.  
((We talked about that in IMs.  ))

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



*[SIZE=+1]Yuki[/SIZE]*
????? Chaotic Neutral Blood Lion(Outsider(Native)) Chaos Monk10/Furious Guardian 1/ Blade Dancer 1/ Ninja12, *Level* 12, *Init* 14, *HP* 209/209, *DR* DR 5/Lawful , *Speed* 410ft, 120ft fly
*AC* 47, *Touch* 44, *Flat-footed* 32, *CMD* 53, *Fort* 25, *Ref* 25, *Will* 24, *CMB* +32/+26, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/5   
*  Unarmed Strike *   (2d6+strength (1-1/2 x on first strike),  )
 (+14 Dex, +2 Natural, +3 Deflect, +17 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 46, Dex 39, Con 36, Int 12, Wis 38, Cha 12



Initiative- 
Roll(1d20)+14:
10,+14
Total:24

Charge-
Roll(1d20)+32:
13,+32
Total:45

Lets flail

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d6)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+29:
13,+29
Total:42
Roll(1d20)+26:
9,+26
Total:35
Roll(1d20)+23:
13,+23
Total:36
Roll(1d20)+20:
5,+20
Total:25
Roll(1d20)+29:
20,+29
Total:49
Roll(1d20)+26:
11,+26
Total:37




Dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(8d6)+27:
1,1,5,3,5,1,1,3,+27
Total:47
Roll(8d6)+18:
4,4,1,3,1,3,2,3,+18
Total:39

Roll(8d6)+18:
2,1,4,5,1,4,3,3,+18
Total:41

Roll(8d6)+18:
1,2,1,6,3,2,6,4,+18
Total:43

Roll(8d6)+18:
3,1,4,4,5,2,2,3,+18
Total:42

Fire
Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1






Tia on the other hand leaps onto Hex, who then heads for the air just above it, roaring a blaze of fire towards the beetle.

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



*[SIZE=+1]Tia Fuzzytail[/SIZE]*
Female CN Kitsune Dragon Rider, *Level* 10, *Init* 5, *HP* 106/106, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +9/+4, *Base Attack Bonus* +10/+5   
*  Agile Corrosive Scorpion Whip * 15 (1d4,1d6+dex,  )
*  Javelin with Return Crystal& Spear Sling *   (1d6,  )
*   rapid wrath war razor wrapped on Hex's wing *   (1d4,  )
*  Parade Armor*, *  Klar* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +5 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 20




*Spoiler*: __ 



*[SIZE=+1]Hex[/SIZE]*
Male   Brass Dragon Mount, *Level* 10, *Init* 2, *HP* 168/168, *Speed* 180 ft., fly 120 ft. (clumsy), Burrow 40ft
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 0, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 9   
*   bite (1d8, 10 ft. reach), 2 claws (1d4) *   ( ,  )
*  Tia's rapid wrath war razor wrapped on Hex's wing *   ( ,  )
*immunity to fire, paralysis, sleep; DR 5/magic  * (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +9 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 13, Wis 11, Cha 13



Tia Initiative
Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:21

Hex Initiative
Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22

Fire breath
Roll(1d20)+11:
10,+11
Total:21

Dmg
Roll(5d4)+0:
2,4,1,1,1,+0
Total:9

Tia whip
Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28

Tia Damage
Roll(1d4)+5:
4,+5
Total:9
acid dmg-
Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2016)

"Welcome to the Wildes..."  The druid says with a bitter laugh.

Kaylee..

HP: 124
Armor Class: 26 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Fort: +10
Reflex: +9
Will: +24

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Round 1:
Juki, Lion, and Ogre step in front of Kaylee, to defend her, while she uses entangle on the beetle.

Round 2:
Kaylee will use Ice Spear x3 on the beetle.

Ice Spear

*Spoiler*: __ 




Range close (25 ft. + 5ft./2 levels)
Effect 1 ice spear/4 levels
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw Reflex half and see below; Spell Resistance no

Upon casting this spell, one or more giant spears of ice lance up out of the ground. Each stalagmite-like icicle affects a 5-foot square and tapers to a height of 10 feet. You may cause a number of ice spears equal to one spear for every four caster levels you possess to burst from the ground. A creature that occupies a square from which a spear extends (or that is within 10 feet of the ground below) takes 2d6 points of piercing damage and 2d6 points of cold damage per square—creatures that take up more than one square can be hit by multiple spears if the caster is high enough level. The explosive growth can also trip foes. When the spears erupt from the ground, they make a combat maneuver check against any targets that take damage from the spears, with a total bonus equal to your caster level plus your Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma modifier, whichever is highest. Each additional ice spear beyond the first that strikes a single foe grants a +10 bonus to this CMB check. If the check succeeds, the ice spears knock the foe prone. A successful Reflex save halves the damage and prevents the trip attempt.




Round 3-5:  (Waiting a bit if it is okay, otherwise do as you see fit Moogle.  )


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 9, 2016)

*[Near the Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 



 Drool clung to the side of Akane's lips as a heavy snore escaped her lips. Deep in her dreams the Half Worg snoozed happily. That slumber was so rudely interrupted by a Colossal Beetle ripped from itself free of it's earthen  home. It's pincer  catching Ulysesn and squeezing hard. Akane growled angrily as she wiped the drool from her face. Snorting she slams her helmet on her head and begins to charge. Turning her head she spots Yuki, in Lion form, and a grin smiles on her face. Sprinting   she leaps and lands on his back. Yuki didn't seem pleased, but continued his charge. Adjusting her posture she pulls her nullifying bastard sword 

Initiative: 
Roll (1d20)+9
16+9
Total: 25


*Spoiler*: _Attack Round 1_ 



 Akane Casts Lead Blades on her weapon. The weapon shimmers under her spell and glows a light green as ancient  runes blaze into the weapon's surface. 





*Spoiler*: _Attack Round 2_ 




Mounted Combat; Bastard Sword Attack
Roll(1d20)+22
12+22
Total: 34

Damage
Roll (2d8)
6+8
Total=14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Magebane_ 




The group finds a cave big enough for the group but not inhabited by anything worrisome and seals it off for the night's rest.  As soon as it is sealed off the sense of being watched fade from Tassara.

The night passes uneventfully, if cold and somewhat miserable in a sealed off cave.





*Spoiler*: _Coins_ 




*Round 1*:

Rudely roused from his slumber Ulysesn flies up into the air away from the bug, he fires as he retreats but in his haste to get away his aim is wild and misses the roughly building-sized target.

Duncan charges drawing both his sword and the strange rod-weapon.  With a snap-hiss the lightning extends from his left hand.  Both blades cut clean lines through the hard shell of the bug, the armor being useless against their attacks.

Lantana considers her weapons and the giant target pessimistically and opts to get out of reach.  She floats gently into the air out of the bug's reach and focuses for a moment.  She closes her eyes focusing for a moment and a glimmer appears in her hands, slowly consolidating into a glowing version of one of the strange staves the N7 group used in the tournament.

Akane jumps onto Yuki's back while enhancing her sword with leaden weight.  Yuki doesn't wait to charge forward, a flurry of claws carving a path of gore inside the creature.  Ironwall likewise charges forward, panels in his armor popping open and spraying a barrage of serrated disks at the creature, they perforate into the flank of the bug splattering ichor around.

Tia mounts Hex and flies around in a lazy circle.  The dragon lets out a blast of energy and Tia strikes at range with her whip though both attacks seem negligible.  Kaylee backs up behind her friends and summons vines to entangle the creature, unfortunately it shrugs them off almost without noticing them.

The beetle chomps down on Ironwall, however the jaw has trouble chewing through the metal plates that make up the construct's skin ((Ironwall -11)), almost immediately the damage begins repairing.

*Round 2*:

Ulysesn refocuses and lets loose a flurry of arrows at the beetle from above.  The bolts of force rock the creature driving it down as it lets out a hiss of rage.  Duncan continues his assault, mixing his blade of darkness with the electric arcs to carve into the bug.  Lantana fumbles with the strange staff-like device for a moment before it goes off with a loud crack, unfortunately the shot goes wide taking out a chunk of the ground.

Akana leans forward, wildly off of the back of the rampaging Yuki and lunges with her bastard sword into one of the broken holes of the creatures armor.  She manages to pierce something that lets out a gush of black fluids and the beetle stops its attacks with one last final shudder before laying still in the wrecked campsite.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2016)

> *Spoiler*: _Coins_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ coins_ 



"Hang on is that the weapon from that alien group?"
Ulysesn looks over the weapon Lantana managed to make out of thin air.
"I would like to know how you managed to replicate it so perfectly someday. Maybe I could use it to make a better bow at some point."
Ulysesn walks over to the giant bug and kicks it, his wound still throbbing somewhat, but not nearly as so at the start.
"Think it's edible? Doesn't look natural at all."
Ulysesn checks if this is natural in the wilds, what is this bug normally supposed to be, what could cause this?
Nature: 1d20+8
9+8 = 17


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _ coins_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Coins_ 




Lantana looks down at the strange device slightly embarrassed before it vanishes, "I didn't think my sword would do much against that so I thought I'd get away from it.  This was the biggest thing I could think of, guess it's harder to use than it looks though.  You can take a look at it if you want, it only exists for a moment though if I'm not holding it."

The beetle is a natural enough beetle though Ulysesn's not familiar with one growing anywhere near this size before.  It should be edible, though how to best cook giant beetle Ulysesn can't really say.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Magebane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As soon as the cave is sealed off Tassara sighs in relief. "It worked" she tells the others with a smile "Whatever it is, it can't follow us here now. I wonder what would happen if I leave the cave inside a bag of holding.  Would anyone else get the same feeling?"

After resting Tassara will commune using her mitre. _"Oh Lady of Dreams, bringer of inspiration, I pray to you seeking divine wisdom, for may I enjoy your blessed direction to stop the darkness in these lands".  
_

Should we head into the forest for clues on "Megabane"?
Is Megabane related with whatever is stalking us?
Is the destruction of the town of Rihac related with Megabane?
Is the "Stalker" stronger than our current combined forces? (IE higher APL with what we have)
*
*
*
*

She has 4 more additional questions available.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2016)

Scowling, Kaylee walks forward and runs a hand down the massive shell of the beetle.  "This is a bit strange."

What is it?  (Not one to waste anything in nature.) Can we cook it?  How do we cook it?

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+23:
11,+23
Total:34

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+30:
12,+30
Total:42


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> As soon as the cave is sealed off Tassara sighs in relief. "It worked" she tells the others with a smile "Whatever it is, it can't follow us here now. I wonder what would happen if I leave the cave inside a bag of holding.  Would anyone else get the same feeling?"
> 
> After resting Tassara will commune using her mitre. _"Oh Lady of Dreams, bringer of inspiration, I pray to you seeking divine wisdom, for may I enjoy your blessed direction to stop the darkness in these lands".
> _
> ...


Should we head into the forest for clues on "Megabane"? "Unclear"
Is Megabane related with whatever is stalking us? "Unclear"
Is the destruction of the town of Rihac related with Megabane? "Unclear"
Is the "Stalker" stronger than our current combined forces? (IE higher APL with what we have) "No"



Kuno said:


> Scowling, Kaylee walks forward and runs a hand down the massive shell of the beetle.  "This is a bit strange."
> 
> What is it?  (Not one to waste anything in nature.) Can we cook it?  How do we cook it?



It's a "Giant mining" beetle, though Kaylee's never heard of them growing so large (normally they're "housecat sized."  It seems natural however, so perhaps it's just a freak of nature.

_Normally_ you'd eat the beetles whole, boiled, fried, ground into meal are  common.  Likely you could butcher this one taking out waste, shell, other things that have little nutritional value.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Coins_ 



The crack of the shot causes Yuki to get startled, collapsing, trying to turn into his elven form, but the sound of the strange staff, being ridden, and the general chaos causes him to lose focus halfway through.

When he comes to form, he has long black hair, red eyes, and the lower half of a black furred deer's back two legs with dark purple patterns running up them.  


?What...the fuck?? He leaps to his feet.  ?Anna, you're awesome, and you.? he points to Akane, ?What did you think you were doing?  I am not your horse.  I am a wild beast that can be tamed by few.? he huffs, crossing his arms roughly.  ?We need to talk.? he starts walking so they can talk.

"Ah dunno, it seemed pretty cool."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2016)

Tassara blinks a little confused. "That was unexpected. What else do you want to ask?" turns to them.

Afterwards all the questions are made, she will open the wall of stone and follow the others, making note if she feels stalked again.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 9, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Coins_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[Near the Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 





In the pitch of battle Akane's powerful blow lands true. Sinking deeply into the beetle's already damaged shell her Bastard Sword strikes true and swift. The rampaging giant doesn't even get to go into it's death throe and simply collapses in place. In that swift moment of victory, in her absence minded fervor of victory she looses her mount, Yuki being startled by the crack of the strange staff falls from under the Ranger/Knight.

"Merde!" {Shit in Common}

Akane exclaimed as she toppled to the side as Yuki transformed again. 

Akane slams off the ground instinctively rolls to her stomach and balls up using her armor as a barrier to any oncoming attack. Thankfully none comes and she pulls herself to her knees in time to catch Yuki's newest transformation. Under the helmet a red bar crosses her nose. 'Wow'

Then he points to her angrily, asking what she was doing and demanded that they talked. This brought her back to the days of squiring with the Knights and her already cramped ears fall back defensively as she slowly stood. Reaching to her left, as she did, Akane retrieves her Bastard Sword and quickly sheath's it as she slowly started to follow behind Yuki. Though Tia speaking up did make the she wolf feel better as she caught up with Yuki.

"Ah no dink Ah'm gun lak dis talk Boy-o, you can bet dough, ol' Akane only had de best motives." she states allowing her left hand to rest on the pommel of her fullblade. Beneath the shell of her helmet, Akane fights a blush off and avoids eye contact.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2016)

*Team Coin...*

Shaking her head toward everyone freaking out about Lantanna, she goes over the beetle again.  Looking for the best place to start.  "Isn't anyone else not surprised that people in this group do strange things?"  She laughs and moves around the creature with a shrug.

"Nature is a strange maiden."  Kaylee says as she takes off her robe of bones and pushes up her sleeves.  Before doing much she will use *Detect Magic* on the creature just to be safe. 

Grabbing what she needs she sighs.  "Waste not want not."  She nods her head and explains to anyone that wants to help butcher the beetle on what they need to do and begins the process, tossing things in piles of saving and not saving.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 9, 2016)

"Could be that the reality of the situation changes based on some outcomes...or you're facing the same problems Lady Silverymirror herself had to deal with." He shrugs. "The matter of combat strength is an important distinction, however."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 9, 2016)

He sighs and stares at Akane, “I'm sure you did have the best intentions, but the thing is...you have to ask someone before you mount them.” he rubs his face, looking at the others.  Tia lept into the corpse with Kaylee, tearing out what the druid says.

He looks back, “I'm not used to that, nobody does it.  You just have to know that you have to warn someone first and make sure it's okay and part of our plan.  We don't want others getting hurt, okay?  My first reflex is to buck them off, and depending on the form, that's not the best idea. All I'm saying is be a bit more careful.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2016)

((Will do moving on stuff later tonight unless there's objections))



Kuno said:


> Before doing much she will use *Detect Magic* on the creature just to be safe.


There's no magic about the creature, or unexpected magic in the area.



soulnova said:


> Afterwards all the questions are made, she will open the wall of stone and follow the others, making note if she feels stalked again.



The sensation doesn't immediately return when Tassara opens the passage.  She does reveal a cold, foggy Winter morning.  The humidity in the air make the bite that much stronger, anyone without endure elements or resistance to cold (or something similar) will have trouble traveling this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (2)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)
-BLANK-

Shield (1)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Endure Elements (3)
Disguise Self
-BLANK (2)-

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web 
-BLANK-

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10)
Summon Monster III (2)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items
-BLANK-

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor 
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)
-BLANK-

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison 
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph
-BLANK-

6th Level (7)
Summon Monster VI (2)
Greater Dispel Magic (2)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil
-BLANK-




Drell will pass out *Endure Elements* Extracts to anyone who needs them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2016)

Kuno said:


> *Team Coin...*
> 
> 
> Grabbing what she needs she sighs.  "Waste not want not."  She nods her head and explains to anyone that wants to help butcher the beetle on what they need to do and begins the process, tossing things in piles of saving and not saving.



Ulysesn uses his wand of cure light wounds to heal.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1d8+1
> 6+1 = 7
> 
> 1d8+1
> ...





4 hp away from full.
"Let me help make this a little quicker."
Survival: 1d20+26
3+26 = 29


> You can provide food and water for one other person for every 2 points by which your check result exceeds 10.


Ulysesn also decides to predict the weather, may as well know what conditions are up ahead and if anything strange pops up.
survival:1d20+26
14+26 = 40


> Predict the weather up to 24 hours in advance. For every 5 points by which your Survival check result exceeds 15, you can predict the weather for one additional day in advance.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 9, 2016)

Hayao moves without any sort of slowing, forging a way steadily towards the forests from the hills. "Anything feel different?" he asks Tassara, glancing her way as they just begin to set out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




The group cleans the bug up camp up and generally gets ready for the next day of travel.  The weather looks like a typical winter day, it will be cold but it doesn't look like snow or any adverse weather.

Lantana seems a little apprehensive at the prospect of another day's travel but she keeps it to herself.  She also seems slightly on edge, perhaps expecting giant bugs to jump out at any moment.  As soon as the group gets moving Ironwall again take a silent but quick pace as if urging the group on.

The coins still seem to be pointing the group generally at the Orc village, though that's still another two days of travel at the current rate.






*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




The group readies and moves out.  Makenna seems to have returned to a more typical state, she's still clearly put-off by her recent encounters but seems closer to normal.  Conversely Nissa seems quite pleased by the adventure, as minimal as it has been so far, beaming with excitement from the moment she wakes up.

Moving out and beginning their search the group finds something unusual in the first cave they come across.  It's a smallish cave, not unlike the one they themselves slept in, and inside are the remains of four human skeletons.

The bones are scattered about a bit and vermin have clearly been at work on them but it's immediately obvious the source of the death, the skulls were all bashed in by something blunt and heavy.

Other than the bones themselves there's no sign of any equipment that might have once belonged to the group.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell will pass out *Endure Elements* Extracts to anyone who needs them.



Tassara is able to use endure elements for both of them too. 




> Hayao moves without any sort of slowing, forging a way steadily towards the forests from the hills. "Anything feel different?" he asks Tassara, glancing her way as they just begin to set out.



"The feeling came back as soon as I opened the cave. Is still out there" she explains not very concerned but keeping an eye out for anything strange.


Can Tassara use Speak with Dead with the remains?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 9, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> He sighs and stares at Akane, ?I'm sure you did have the best intentions, but the thing is...you have to ask someone before you mount them.? he rubs his face, looking at the others.  Tia lept into the corpse with Kaylee, tearing out what the druid says.
> 
> He looks back, ?I'm not used to that, nobody does it.  You just have to know that you have to warn someone first and make sure it's okay and part of our plan.  We don't want others getting hurt, okay?  My first reflex is to buck them off, and depending on the form, that's not the best idea. All I'm saying is be a bit more careful.?



*[Near the Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 





The she wolf swallows ever so lightly, hoping that Yuki didn't catch her apprehension. Beneath her helmet her eyes dart side to side, she knew that Yuki wasn't wrong. On the same hand though, she couldn't help but follow the same instinct that Yuki said he would follow. 

"Dis is 'bout instinct doe." 

Akane replies finally pulling the helmet off her head. Those large ears unfold, yet they sag ever so slightly. Her face still slightly red as she turned to him. With sway of her body she turns and walks toward him. "Ah follow dat same instinct." she states pointing at Yuki's chest, his heart. "We both follow it boy-o. Dat wat set us apart ya kno'. We haf ta make sure dat yer friends are safe. Yes?" Akane asks, her Knightly instincts kicking, pulling close to Yuki's face.

Slipping past, she whispers in his ear. "Ridin' can be fun ya kno."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2016)

"Let's hit the sky."  Kaylee pats Lion on the neck and the pair soar toward the heavens.  The druid looks ahead of the group.  Watching for any possible dangers they can see from above.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+32:
8,+32
Total:40

The two travel quietly for a bit then suddenly Lion speaks...

*Lion and Kaylee talk...*

*Spoiler*: __ 




"You know you are my friend, correct?"  The griffon screeches in her bird voice.

"Of course, as you are mine."  Kaylee scowls, wondering what Lion could possibly be going with this discussion.

"You helped me when I needed it the most.  You gave me the only thing that my life could have handled."

"I helped my friend, nothing more."

A snort came from Lion, it sounded almost akin to laughter.  "You down play your significance in my life."

"Where are you going with this?"  Kaylee seems genuinely confused.

"I have an idea that I believe will give you more help than I ever can."  Again the snort followed the statement.  "I might keep you from worrying about me so much."

"I don't wor-"  Kaylee's statement ends in a squeal as Lion begins to fly playfully.  The griffon was happy with her plan and she would fill the druid in tonight after they camp.




"If you would like to climb my branches and you wouldn't have to walk."  Randan the treant says to *Lantana*.  "You could also keep an eye out for things that might get close if someone can not see." His voice is deep yet holds a regal quiet tone.  "Our friend in the sky can see much but not all."  He continues to walk then says one last thing.  "You do not need to accept my invitation but know it stands when you want."

"Hey!  Why don't I get an invite like that?"  Juki pouts from his other side.  

Before Randan can answer Ogre interrupts.  "Because you never wait for an invitation!"  He laughs and the two continue to banter for a while.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara is able to use endure elements for both of them too.



Should be easily covered.  Nissa habitually prepares endure elements now (since almost freezing to death once).  And Makenna's not bothered by the cold.




soulnova said:


> "Can Tassara use Speak with Dead with the remains?


Yeah, the skulls are intact enough for that.



Kuno said:


> "Let's hit the sky."  Kaylee pats Lion on the neck and the pair soar toward the heavens.  The druid looks ahead of the group.  Watching for any possible dangers they can see from above.



No particular dangers stand out.  But from above the treeline she can see the black speck in the distance where the orc village once stood, stark in contrast to the lush greens around it in the foothills of the mountains.  She can't see any sign of activity there but it's barely more than a spec on the horizon at this point.



Kuno said:


> "If you would like to climb my branches and you wouldn't have to walk."  Randan the treant says to *Lantana*.  "You could also keep an eye out for things that might get close if someone can not see." His voice is deep yet holds a regal quiet tone.  "Our friend in the sky can see much but not all."  He continues to walk then says one last thing.  "You do not need to accept my invitation but know it stands when you want."



Lantana considers this a moment then bows politely, "I accept your gracious offer Mr. Tree.  Though I don't know how much help I will be to you."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2016)

Tassara casts Speak with dead on the most complete remains. (5 questions)

She starts by the most obvious questions

"Who were you?"
"What were you doing here?"
"Who killed you?" 

*2 more questions Anyone?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 10, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Coin Before_ 



At her words before Yuki grins and nods, “Yeah.”

"Ridin' can be fun ya kno."

At that, Yuki's face turns as red as his eyes, and for once at a loss of words, he grunts.





*Spoiler*: _ Coin After_ 




Yuki listens to the four talking, “She also knows that she can count on me to carry her like the princess she is~.” he purrs, taking Lantana's hand and kissing it before letting go and spinning away.  He amuses himself by butting into conversations and trotting around in his new found satyr form.

Tia and Hex on the other hand took to the air as well, gliding wide circles around the group, having a nice conversation about the people they know, and wondering how the people back home are.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara casts Speak with dead on the most complete remains. (5 questions)
> 
> She starts by the most obvious questions



"Who were you?"
"Jonathan Van Achteren"

"What were you doing here?"
"Hunting, caught in a freak storm, holed up here to wait it out."

"Who killed you?" 
"I don't know, I went to sleep and then, death."




Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Coin After_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lantana blushes furiously before retreating to allow the Treant to lift her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 10, 2016)

Lantana's blush, scuttle and climb causes Yuki to grin and laugh, "A simple 'no thank you' would have worked." he teases, sticking his tongue out in her direction.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2016)

Ulysesn preps these spells.

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



Ion stone: Hawkeye,Resist Energy,Mistsight
(4)Level 1:Arrow Mind,Heightened Awareness,Omen of Peril,Delay Poison,Keep Watch
(3)Level 2: Primal instinct,Near Horizon,Dispel Fog,Ironskin
(2)Level 3:Fickle Winds,Burst of Speed 



+3 ini for primal instinct at all times.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2016)

> The coins still seem to be pointing the group generally at the Orc village, though that's still another two days of travel at the current rate.


"I have to wonder if that steward is still there trying to rebuild his city with constructs... I wouldn't want to run into him... Though I wouldn't mind the familiar face or two being met on the way."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2016)

Long roleplay stuff with Sgaille and Duncan, for fun - nothing important. Well, it is, but not for the majority of you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whilst preparing the spells for the day and communing with Sgaille, the two have an interesting conversation.

"I was thinking, Duncan, you're not the most charismatic of the group are you?" Sgaille says.

"The fuck de ye mean?" He says, letting off his morning fart and taking a moment to bask in it's ambience, "No bad"

"I..." Sgaille composes herself with a mental breath, "Well put it like this, could you talk yourself out of a fight?"

"Why'd I want te do that?" Duncan asks with a confused look on his face  as he finishes up preparing the spells.

"To get information from your enemies?" Sgaille confirms the spells and they are set for the day.

"Aye...usually Tassy or Kaylee do that."

"What if I could do it?" Sgaille says, "When you are on your own."

Duncan nods, "Aye that'd be useful."

"So when you Soulswitch with me, I can do that. Also, it turns out that As the witch side of you gets more powerful - so do I. Thanks to that little switch we did yesterday, we can use Dimension door whenever we want."

"What?" Duncan says, a look of surprise on his face.

"And as many times as you like." Sgaille says with a smile.

"How...?" Duncan asks

"Our bond is a special one. The closer we are, the more powerful we get." She lets that sink in. "The closer....the better...." she says with more than a hint of seduction. Duncan fails to hear it and responds with another fart.

"What exactly does Kaylee see in you?" Sgaille sighs

"Beats me!" Duncan says with a smile as he looks over to her preparing for the day. He sighs. "I just know that I'd do anything it takes te make sure she's happy. She's been through a lot. Too much. I just want te see her smile. Anything that takes away from that, I'll fix."

Sgaille also looks at her but with a slightly less complimentary view. "I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but aren't the pair of you completely different?"

"Yeah." Duncan says looking at Kaylee with dreamy eyes. "Honestly I don't know what she sees in me. I guess the squeaky wheel gets the grease."

"I also doubt it will last. She is several hundreds of years old and you have the lifespan of a mortal. It's more than likely that she will outlive you. You will likely cause her more heartache." Sgaille says probingly.

Duncan pauses and nods. "Well then, I have te figure out a way te be immortal then! I'll ask Kaylee!"

"I....suppose...." her voice somewhat strained

"Fuck I hadn't thought of that! Sgaille yer the best mate a guy could ask for. If I were the one that caused her te be unhappy....well shit - I don't know what I'd do."

"You really are rather uncharismatic you know that." She says, with more than a little bit of bite to her voice, which of course Duncan also fails to hear.

"Well that's why I got you buddy!" Duncan says watching Kaylee take off to the sky.

"Yes, I suppose it is." Sgaille says also looking at her, as if making her mind about something. "Do you think it would be possible for her and I to talk; without you listening in?"

"Uhh...sure." Duncan says, "Why?"

"As a friend of yours, I need to know certain things. I won't hide it from you. I disapprove of her. As your closest ally, I need to know why I should fight for her. Why should I share the same goal as you? If we are to progress in our development, then I need to be on the same page, as it were." Sgaille says calmly but forcefully.

"Aye, she can be tough te get on with for some folk. And if I had a goal in life, then this would be it. I'm no really that much inte nature and all that - but she's all about it. If she wants te protect it then I'll do the same. Why? Just because it makes her happy."

"Yes and I want to be the same. I want to be happy with you being happy, but....I can't in this situation. I need to have a private discussion with her." she reiterates.

"Alright lass. I'll figure it out." He sighs heavily.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 10, 2016)

*[Near the Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 





A large grin slipped across Akane's face and she pats the Deerman on the shoulder. He turned redder than she did and that actually felt pretty good. "Ah glad dat we agree dere big boy-o. Dere hope for ya yet. Dun worry 'bout it." she states turning away from him as they stripped the beetle clean of what could  be of use. "Ah dink dat we'll make gud partners in de future."she states turning her head toward him and winking.

Later, as the group prepared to depart Akane takes Tia and Hex's lead and takes to the air using her inherited ability from her dad. "Ah ferget 'ow dis felt in mah hair!" Akane exclaims as she zooms around.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2016)

"What were you hunting?"
"Did you or any of your companions noticed something strange before going to sleep? (before the freak storm)"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "What were you hunting?"



"Deer"



soulnova said:


> "Did you or any of your companions noticed something strange before going to sleep? (before the freak storm)"


"Not immediately, but Braden had been acting paranoid for days, hearing voices, jumping at shadows."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 10, 2016)

Hayao purses his lips as the questions conclude. "...should have asked when they'd been hunting here, to compare it to other events in the area, timeline wise," the moon elf says then, sighing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2016)

Kuno said:


> "Let's hit the sky."  Kaylee pats Lion on the neck and the pair soar toward the heavens.  The druid looks ahead of the group.  Watching for any possible dangers they can see from above.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+32:
> ...


Ulysesn decides to fly up after *Kaylee* after some time has passed
"Hey, it's been a while since we've talked."
Ulysesn looks down at everyone from above
"Sure have managed to gather yourself a group down there, it's a wonder things have gotten this far... Though worrying."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2016)

"I should be able to determine that," Drell says. He kneels at the bodies and does his best to place how long ago they would've died. 

*Knowledge Nature:*
Roll(1d20)+53:
16,+53
Total:69


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "I should be able to determine that," Drell says. He kneels at the bodies and does his best to place how long ago they would've died.
> 
> *Knowledge Nature:*
> Roll(1d20)+53:
> ...



About 5 years would be Drell's estimate.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2016)

Does 5 years ago align with any Magebane sightings/rumors? What's the general timeline, as far as it's concerned?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Does 5 years ago align with any Magebane sightings/rumors? What's the general timeline, as far as it's concerned?



Not really.  Magebane has only appeared as a major threat somewhere between a year and a year and a half ago.

If he/she/it were active before that he/she/it was keeping a much lower profile.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Not immediately, but Braden had been acting paranoid for days, hearing voices, jumping at shadows."



"Mmmh" Tassara nods. "Perhaps Branden was the one who killed the rest" she looked at the remains with a serious face. "What I heard was a whisper... _tear the flesh, chew the meat, grind the bone, drink the marrow._ Perhaps he eventually succumbed to that order"

((BTW I assume Tassara healed those -2 damage from before?))

Tassara will examine with Drell to try to tell if perhaps the bones seem rummaged by humanoid teeth.

Heal 
1d20+18
17+18 = 35

"Turning cannibals like Ghouls? or Ghast?"

K. Religion
1d20+19
18+19 = 37


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Mmmh" Tassara nods. "Perhaps Branden was the one who killed the rest" she looked at the remains with a serious face. "What I heard was a whisper... _tear the flesh, chew the meat, grind the bone, drink the marrow._ Perhaps he eventually succumbed to that order"
> 
> ((BTW I assume Tassara healed those -2 damage from before?))
> 
> ...



((I don't know, did you?  1 would have healed naturally, it's probably safe to assume she cast 'lesser restoration' to heal the other, assuming you had one prepped.))

The bones are generally a mess as they've been picked over by vermin however under careful inspection she does find some marking on them that appear to be humanoid bite marks.

Ghouls or Ghast are a type of undead created by a malicious disease that eventually kills the bearer turning them into an undead that hungers for human(oid) flesh.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2016)

"Yes... cannibalism" she says with slight aversion leaving the bones back. "Will you please help me?" she asks the others. Tassara will try to cover them and place a stone there to mark their graves. She will do a small funeral prayer in the name of Jonathan and his friends.  

"Do you want to keep looking through the hills or should we move to the forested area?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 11, 2016)

((Been wanting to shed some insight in the NPCs for a while, read if you'd like))

*Spoiler*: _Makenna's Thoughts_ 




Makenna worked quietly helping Tassara make graves for the fallen hunters.  There was a glimmer of satisfaction in the work, it was good that they would be some sort of proper rest.  But mostly she felt numb; it wasn't the cold, the cold never really bothered her, it was just easier not to feel.  The music was still there, but even it seemed subdued and somber befitting of her mood and the sense of death surrounding the area.

Then there was the other side of things.  The voice in the back of her head that said to burn through the numb blanket that surrounded her.  Even if she couldn't be happy it would be better to be sad or hurt or angry or _something_ rather than this numb emptiness.

She forced the voice quiet random anger wouldn't help anything, and losing control hadn't exactly worked well for her.  Let time pass, it would fade.  She could figure out what to do then.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 11, 2016)

((Another NPC post, but "team coin" kind of has to read this one.))

*Spoiler*: _Team Coin and Lantana's thoughts_ 




As Lantana sat perched on the shoulder of the walking tree she tried in vain to pretend that this wasn't out of the ordinary.  Looking around at the group, the walking wolf, the zombies, a dragon and a griffon, not to mention the unusual shapeshifting Yuki, perhaps a walking tree wasn't too unusual but she still couldn't shake it.

Instead compartmentalize, they weren't going to change and they all seemed friendly and helpful so it's not something to worry about at the moment.  Instead she'd focus on other things, things that maybe she _could_ do something about.  She closed her eyes and concentrated a moment, bending the aether and the strange device she had seen the aliens use appeared in her hands again.

Surely it must be useful, that group had had so many strange powers.  She held it up, imitating the lizard-man and peered with one eye across the top of the gun.  Suddenly she was seeing an entirely different area, her stomach lurched and vertigo took her, almost falling from her seat on the tree-man's shoulder.

As she scrambled to catch herself a loud _crack_ fills the air as the strange device goes off wildly.  A split second later there's an explosion in the distance.  Followed shortly after by _singing?_

((At work, can't Youtube, so just pick a song and imagine that.))

The singing quickly gets louder and after a moment dozens of disembodied ghost-like creatures come floating through the trees in the direction of the party.

((A knowledge: religion DC 21 check will identify the creatures as wraiths, there are at least 50 of them swarming the party.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2016)

Religion check:1d20+5
17+5 = 22
Ulysesn turns somewhat pale
" I would suggest not engaging these things in a close quarters fight, we'd regret it. In other words, SCRAM!"
Ini:1d20+24
11+24 = 35

Ulysesn moves 200' AWAY from the wraiths then fires a single shot which functions as ghost touch and waits for the others to fallback, he hopes.

*Spoiler*: _rolls_ 



attack: 1d20+47
9+47 = 56
dmg:
2d8+22
1,6+22 = 29
2d8+22
3,3+22 = 28
Cold damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1
1d6+0
3+0 = 3
Damage against undead:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3
1d6+0
6+0 = 6




AoO #:12 
AoO Range: 105' AoO attack:1d20+47 AoO Dmg: 2d8+22+ 1d6(ice)+1d6 against undead x 2
AoO made within 30' AoO attack:1d20+48  AoO Dmg:2d8+38 1d6(ice) +1d6 against undead x 2


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1] [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 10 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 12, *Init* 17, *HP* 187/187, *DR* Resist Fire: 12, *Speed* 60' land / 300' fly
> *AC* 32, *Touch* 30, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 43, *Fort* 19, *Ref* 27, *Will* 22, *CMB* +30, *Base Attack Bonus* 18,   *Action Points* 0
> *+20\' (5 hp+)Gnome\'s crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) * +47 ((43)BAB+dex+wis)+4 (2d8+5+((17)wis+/dex)), 18–20/2)
> ...


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Been wanting to shed some insight in the NPCs for a while, read if you'd like))
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Makenna's Thoughts_
> 
> ...



(( I was sure I had posted this))

Tassara's question as where should they head now was also directed to Makenna, Nissa and the others. She would like to know their insight and see if they have any more ideas. 


"Well, we at least know the thing that is following you could be around here. I'm not sure the thing is related to Megabane but at least it has already killed some people. It might be worth to look for. Specially if it can actually harm _you_." Max gives her thoughts and waits to see what the others say.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2016)

Knowledge Religion:
Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26

Yuki stares at the creatures, swallowing hard and taking a step backwards, "Kaylee...Kaylee?  These are Wraiths..." taking form of the Blood Lion once more, "What should we do?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2016)

At the loud crack, Kaylee and Lion immediately drop back to the forest floor.  Before she could ask what happened Randan quickly relays the information in sylvan.

"We mean you no harm.  What happened was an accident.  There was no hostility meant on our part."  Kaylee speaks from Lion's back, having stepped toward the front of the group.  "We are only passing through and had no plans to disturb you.  Please, we don't want to hurt any of you.  Just let us pass."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+34:
17,+34
Total:51


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2016)

Kuno said:


> At the loud crack, Kaylee and Lion immediately drop back to the forest floor.  Before she could ask what happened Randan quickly relays the information in sylvan.
> 
> "We mean you no harm.  What happened was an accident.  There was no hostility meant on our part."  Kaylee speaks from Lion's back, having stepped toward the front of the group.  "We are only passing through and had no plans to disturb you.  Please, we don't want to hurt any of you.  Just let us pass."



They show no reaction to Kaylee's words and keep coming.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2016)

Hayao works tirelessly through the task, with Rin working alongside him as well. After they're done, he wipes his brow, and takes a deep breath. "Perhaps this...thing, attacking someone is where the origins of the Magebane begin? The forest might lead to the second portion of what we seek in that case. Let's forge ahead."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

"Oh for the love of..."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 12, 2016)

"Well, this probably isn't good."

*Spoiler*: __ 






However because of his earlier experience with Ricket he decides to try and see if this is an illusion.

(7pp)
Animal affinity (7pp) +4 Con bonus +Wis bonus
(Will save now at 15)

Perception: 
Roll(1d20)+31:
20,+31
Total:51 (nice)


Religion: 
Roll(1d20)+16:
6,+16
Total:22

(Would he know that they do Con drain? I'll assume he does just to move things along)

Before engaging them Duncan powers up.
(9pp) +8 armor bonus against incorp attacks
Boots of speed activated (haste)
Ring of blinking activated
Sgaille is keen (15-20)



> Str: 14 (+2)
> Dex: 38 (+14) Belt of incredible dex (4)
> Con: 22 (+6) animal affinity(4
> Int: 31 (+10)
> ...




Init: Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34

Duncan steels himself and then dimension doors to the frontline with his lightsaber and Sgaille. If Sgaille gets affected in the battle then he will go down to just the saber.

*R1*
Summons Lantern archon

*R2*
He uses his healing hex with spell strike to attack multiple wraiths.

Split Hex feat allows you to target a second target in the same round.
Healing hex (cure moderate wounds)

*ATK Sgaille*
Roll(1d20)+18:
3,+18
Total:21

*Dmg*
Roll(1d6)+27:
4,+27
Total:31
+
Roll(2d8)+10:
7,5,+10
Total:22
=53

*Atk Lightsaber*
Roll(1d20)+18:
11,+18
Total:29

Roll(2d8)+10:
2,8,+10
Total:20
+
Roll(6d6)+24:
4,5,1,2,5,5,+24
Total:46
=66

*Atk Sgaille*
Roll(1d20)+18:
18,+18
Total:36

*Dmg*
Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24 x2 = 
48

Atk Lightsaber
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32

Roll(6d6)+23:
3,6,5,3,3,4,+23
Total:47
Roll(1d6)+27:
4,+27
Total:31
+
Roll(2d8)+10:
7,5,+10
Total:22
=53

*Atk Lightsaber*
Roll(1d20)+18:
11,+18
Total:29

Roll(2d8)+10:
2,8,+10
Total:20
+
Roll(6d6)+24:
4,5,1,2,5,5,+24
Total:46
=66

*Atk Sgaille*
Roll(1d20)+18:
18,+18
Total:36

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24 x2 = 
48

*Atk Lightsaber*
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32

Roll(6d6)+23:
3,6,5,3,3,4,+23
Total:47


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 12, 2016)

*[The Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 





The staffs explosion rocked the near distance with great ferocity causing Akane to hesitate in midair while she followed behind Tia and Hex. Loosing the momentum she almost crashes to the ground. She, thankfully, catches herself and lands somewhat gracefully as the sound of singing can be heard in the distance, though it seemed to be getting closer with every chord sang. Akane's instinct kicked in, this was nothing good. At least in her opinion.

When the Wraiths began to appear her instincts were proven correct. Though she didn't know what in the hell they were, she still figured they were bad mojo. Kaylee is the first to step forward, seemed she was going to try and be diplomatic with it. The speech seemed to fall on deaf ears, which didn't surprise Akane, the were ghost looking things. ... 

Pulling a hand to her bastard sword she leaps back and pulls the blade free of it's sheath. 

>Ring of Blinking Activated
Int: 1d20+9
19+9
Total: 28


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 



 Pulling her blade over her head Akane uses Inspiring Words on her closest alley within 30 feet. 

 "Sumtime, we face fear and de enemy on dere ground, ah place w'ere dey appear stronger. Dat dun madder dough. If we are prepared, nothin'  can stop us. Dere home or  no, we will win!" she roars thrusting her sword higher into they sky.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure who Akane would be closer to as she just leaps back, so DM decides 

Ally gains 1d8+1/2 of Knight's Level (Max of 10) Temp HP


----------



## Kuno (Jan 13, 2016)

"Damn it..."  Kaylee grumbles as the creature's keep coming.  "Back away and find out where they are coming from."  She orders her zombies to get back behind the group then circle out.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23


*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 132
Armor Class: 26 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Init: +4

Fort: +10
Reflex: +9
Will: +24




Round 1:
Kaylee will use Summon Monster V, summoning 1d3 

The Zombies will try to figure out where the Wraiths are coming from.

Lion and Randan will stay near Kaylee and protect her if they come to close.


Round 2-5:
The druid will then use Spiritual Weapon starting at the closest Wraiths.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+28:
9,+28
Total:37

Roll(1d20)+28:
19,+28
Total:47

Roll(1d20)+28:
17,+28
Total:45

Roll(1d20)+28:
17,+28
Total:45

Second Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+19:
11,+19
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37

Roll(1d20)+19:
12,+19
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+19:
12,+19
Total:31

Damage:
Roll(1d8)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+4:
6,+4
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+4:
1,+4
Total:5

Roll(1d8)+4:
7,+4
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+4:
4,+4
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+4:
3,+4
Total:7

Roll(1d8)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+4:
7,+4
Total:11


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuki takes form, doing his normal dart and attack motions.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*[SIZE=+1]Yuki[/SIZE]*
????? Chaotic Neutral Blood Lion(Outsider(Native)) Chaos Monk10/Furious Guardian 1/ Blade Dancer 1/ Ninja12, *Level* 12, *Init* 14, *HP* 209/209, *DR* DR 5/Lawful , *Speed* 410ft, 40ft fly
*AC* 61, *Touch* 44, *Flat-footed* 46, *CMD* 53, *Fort* 25, *Ref* 25, *Will* 24, *CMB* +32/+26, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/5   
*  Unarmed Strike *   (2d6+strength (1-1/2 x on first strike),  )
*  Katana *   (1d8+str,  )
*  Whip *   (1d3+str,  )
 (+14 Dex, +2 Natural, +17 Deflect, +17 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 46, Dex 39, Con 36, Int 12, Wis 38, Cha 12

Attacks 1-5;

Roll(1d20)+29:
12,+29
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+29:
3,+29
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+29:
15,+29
Total:44

Roll(1d20)+29:
6,+29
Total:35

normal dmg 1-5;
Roll(1d6)+27:
1,+27
Total:28

Roll(1d6)+27:
5,+27
Total:32

Roll(1d6)+27:
6,+27
Total:33

Roll(1d6)+27:
2,+27
Total:29

Roll(1d6)+27:
2,+27
Total:29

Fire dmg 1-5;
Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2016)

((Again, apologies for the delays))


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




*Round 1*:

Duncan acts first, summoning a living ball of light.  The archon fires a searing beam at one of the approaching wraiths but isn't able to hit the nimble ghost.  Ulysesn flies away at full speed buggering away from the creatures.  He takes careful aim at the first wraith that comes into view and fires at the wraith exploding it into nothingness.

Lantana fumbles with the strange staff she had summoned aiming it with more confidence at one of the wraiths, a loud crack sounds out and it takes the floating creature in the head and it too explodes in a cloud of darkness.  Yuki darts away from the group at a pair of the approaching wraiths.  With a flurry of blows she strikes at both creatures destroying them.

Akane retreats backwards summoning noble courage to Tia who takes off atop Hex to survey the battlefield.  At the same time Ironwall engages, the construct raises its hands firing small vials from the palms of its hand that strike the wraiths exploding with fire.  At the same time the turrets mounted on the creature's back fires into the cloud thinning the pack.

Kaylee summons a pair of elementals charged with the power of life itself.  One strikes a glowing fist into one of the approaching shadows though the other misses.  Lion and Randan move to take defensive positions around the druid while the zombies move off to seek out the origin of the wraiths.

At the same time the Wraiths approach striking at the group:

2 wraiths dive at Duncan, though the agile magus dodges their attacks.
3 wraiths close in on the glowing lantern, quickly tearing it apart and sending it back where it came from.
2 wraiths dive at Lantana though she dodges their strikes from the back of Randan.
1 wraith moves to Yuki and tries in vain to strike the nimble monk.
4 wraiths attack Akane, their intangible hands clawing through her armor (3 hits, 10 damage).
2 wraiths try to strike Ironwall but the construct seems unusually agile and dodges them.
3 wraiths try to attack Kaylee though her deflective aura keeps them away from her.
1 wraith claws at the first positive elemental striking the creature with a hissing blow.  3 more try to strike the other though it's fast enough to keep away from them.
8 wraiths dive in at Lion striking with freezing attacks (6 hits, 22 damage, 4 con drain)
5 strike the walking tree Randan (5 hits, 17 damage)






*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Nissa considers the discussion, "in the wilds creatures that avoid direct confrontation are pretty common.  Most of the time it's because they're dependent on weakening their prey before they strike.  Sure sometimes there are just sadistic creatures that like to torture but most of the time it's a matter of waiting for the right time to strike," she gives a slight shrug.  "I'd suggest we stick together, and keep our eyes open for anything odd, if it is a creature like that they'll pick a moment when we're unprepared."

Makenna gives a slightly frustrated snort, "if it shows itself then we can kill it, that's how it works for us isn't it?"  She pauses and looks at the slightly pained look on Nissa's face before sighing and relenting, "I'll keep my eyes open, I don't want ambushed any more than anyone else, just wish things were more direct."

The group heads back from the hills to the direction of the more thickly wooded area, travel is greatly slowed there and for much of the day there's no sign of anything of interest.  As the day weans they come across what seems to be the remains of a cleverly disguised encampment of some sort.

Wilderness has reclaimed most of it but it apparently was a semi-permanent fixture back when it was in repair.  Likely a temporary home to hunters or a base camp for bandits.  Whatever it was it hasn't been visited in some time, by anyone living at least.  A number of skeletons adorn the campsite, unlike the cave there's no particular obvious sign of what happened to them.

Shortly after entering the camp Tassara is assaulted by voices again, _the meat and gristle, chewey and warm, with the salt of the blood and the cream of the marrow..._  This time she is more prepared for it and shrugs off the assault though it is still somewhat unsettling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2016)

Ulysesn uses his belt of battle to gain a move action and moves above everyone since they have all decided on targets being careful to make sure he keeps distance from all the wraiths as he can.
He makes a full attack action to take out all the wraiths around Akane and saves his last one shot for a wraith attacking Lantana.

*Spoiler*: _rolls_ 



Attacks always hit unless 1:
1d20+0
4+0 = 4

1d20+0
6+0 = 6

1d20+0
19+0 = 19

1d20+0
9+0 = 9

1d20+0
2+0 = 2
dmg:
Just needs to hit to kill wraiths



Ulysesn is close enough to take advantage of his AoO here.
AoO #:12
AoO Range: 105' AoO attack:1d20+47 AoO Dmg x 2: 2d8+22+ 1d6(ice)+1d6 against undead 
AoO made within 30' AoO attack:1d20+48 AoO Dmg x 2 :2d8+38 1d6(ice) +1d6 against undead


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2016)

"There it is again" the cleric let the others know. "It didn't affected me now but it is trying"

Tassara will use detect magic and also investigate the camp. Perhaps they have left something here that could give us a clue as to what they were doing. 

Tassara 1d20+27
11+27 = 38


Max will check for supplies and crates. Maybe there's something they can use.
Max 1d20+15
8+15 = 23



Tassara will attempt another Speak with Dead with the skeleton that might have the most important looking clothes. 
-How did you die?
-
-
-
-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "There it is again" the cleric let the others know. "It didn't affected me now but it is trying"




Makenna glowers slightly and glares at the misty woods as if waiting for something to jump out, but there's no sign of response.
 


soulnova said:


> Tassara will use detect magic and also investigate the camp. Perhaps they have left something here that could give us a clue as to what they were doing.
> 
> Tassara 1d20+27
> 11+27 = 38
> ...



There's no sign of magic in the camp.

The camp itself has been set upon by scavengers and the elements and is pretty well in ruins, anything it contained included.  The goods do look randomly laid out, either someone else searched through it or the former occupants didn't have a chance to store everything away properly.

The only item that stands out as unusual in the camp is what once was a mirror's frame, one large enough that a human could see themselves fully if it hung on the wall.  The glass of the mirror is shattered and mostly missing, which isn't unexpected given the conditions of other things, but the gold frame is twisted and blackened as if exposed to a fire (though one not hot enough to melt the frame); something no other elements of the camp show.




soulnova said:


> Tassara will attempt another Speak with Dead with the skeleton that might have the most important looking clothes.
> -How did you die?



"Stabbed, that damn kid got ahold of Keith's dagger," the whispery voice of the dead is bitter and sounds more than a little vindictive.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2016)

Tassara eyes the mirror. "It seems partially burned. The only thing like that in the camp. I guess we are getting close to something"

-How did you die?
-Had the kid been in contact with anything strange, like the mirror?
-Was the mirror magical?
-
-
-


Can *@Drell *use his detective skills to tell if there are any markings in the frame that can tell us its origin?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2016)

soulnova said:


> -Had the kid been in contact with anything strange, like the mirror?



"Don't know, he came across our camp all covered in blood.  Told Keith to finish him off and the little fucker bit Keith's throat out, grabbed his dagger and charged me.  Tried to tag him with an acid arrow but he was too fast for me."




Soulnova said:


> -Was the mirror magical?



"Yeah, it was supposed to be a major take for us, took it from a caravan.  Lots of guards, almost no stuff, must have been valuable, never had a chance to figure out what it was or fence it though."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2016)

"Well if it was magical once, there's no trace of it now," Drell murmurs, kneeling down and examining the mirror for any clues that might've escaped whatever destroyed it. 

*Knowledge Arcana:*
Roll(1d20)+56:
10,+56
Total:66


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2016)

-How was the mirror destroyed?
-Where did you attack the caravan that had the mirror?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well if it was magical once, there's no trace of it now," Drell murmurs, kneeling down and examining the mirror for any clues that might've escaped whatever destroyed it.


Examining the mirror closely Drell finds tell-tale signs that the fires that twisted the mirror apparently originated from inside the object.  Which basically means that either the mirror destroyed itself, either by it's own function or by somehow going out of control, or it was intentionally destroyed by very specific magics.

Making some assumptions Drell has heard of something at least eerily similar.  Obscure even to his knowledge an item called the "Mirror of Souls" shows up from time to time in the backgrounds of some great heroes and villains in the world.  It's unclear whether multiple of them exist or if it somehow regenerates over long periods of time.  Verifiable accounts are rare, but it's clear the Mirror sets some sort of trial before the hero, upon which it is consumed.



soulnova said:


> -How was the mirror destroyed?


"Destroyed?  What?  Blasted thing was supposed to be our meal ticket."



soulnova said:


> -Where did you attack the caravan that had the mirror?


"On the road to Ffidrac, caravan stopped over in Rihac, gave us a chance to set up the ambush."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2016)

"If the caravan stopped at Rihac, that means they were killed before the town was destroyed, right? And the mirror was likely burned after the kid killed at least this man and his comrade"  She's not entirely upset about their demise, being highwaymen and all that, but she does show respect while handling the remains. Tassara looks about trying to make sense of the cause of death on the other bodies.

Heal Check +18 (can you roll for this? I can't open the roller)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 18, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "If the caravan stopped at Rihac, that means they were killed before the town was destroyed, right? And the mirror was likely burned after the kid killed at least this man and his comrade"  She's not entirely upset about their demise, being highwaymen and all that, but she does show respect while handling the remains. Tassara looks about trying to make sense of the cause of death on the other bodies.



The bodies are merely skeletons at this point, ones ravaged by vermin and weather.  On two of them (the one she was speaking with and one other) she does see what appears to be cuts from a blade in the bone, consistent with the story of a knife wound.  The other two show no obvious signs though blood loss or organ damage that avoided the bones could have done it (or death magic or electricity or cold or poison or probably a million other things I'm not thinking of at the moment).

Disturbingly (or not I guess) she does see signs of human(oid) tooth markings on these bones as well.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2016)

"More cannibalism here too" Tassara points at the skeletons. "So first we have the Child soaked in blood all those years ago... and most likely Branden going crazy and killing his comrades some 5 years ago" Tassara looks on the distance, but no where in particular "There could be more". She wants to add 'lots more', but doesn't deem it necessary.


-I wouldn't mind being bait to try to lure out whatever is stalking us- she tells *@Drell and Hayao* mentally -It attacked me when I flew high up. Perhaps it will show itself if I'm alone while you are hiding?-


Tassara will contact *@Kaylee* to see how are they doing and tell them there's something strange over here. -We will catch up with you as soon as we have more clues to what's going on and how it relates to the megabane. For the moment we have something turning people into either cannibals or ghouls/ghasts and found a destroyed magic mirror- (( I believe we are a little ahead of them, right? Just to make sure we are both aware of the status of the other))

She also checks on Hayao's second in command back at the base to see if everything is ok.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 18, 2016)

soulnova said:


> She also checks on Hayao's second in command back at the base to see if everything is ok.



((Time wise you're pretty close to the other group, same day at least.))

Everything is normal at the base so far.  The patrols from the city are a little more common than normal but they've regarded the base peacefully and normally so he doesn't think it's anything suspicious (or at least nothing relating to the party).  Activity from the wilds has been pretty calm the last few days, though that tends to come and go in waves.  There's been no other sign of Ricket or anyone operating on his behalf.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2016)

-I don't know that I like the idea of using you as bait...are you sure?- Hayao relays back hesitantly, sounding more than a bit bashful with it. Almost apprehensive. His expression, however, is set as stone. -What does Drell think? It may work...or it may not. And how are things back at the base?-


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2016)

-Seems like everything is alright. The wilds are calm. They tighten security at the city but things are fine at our base- she offers a smile to Hayao. 

-I mean, if these are some kind of ghoulish creatures, I should be capable of dealing with them. If last time was any indication, even if it attacks again, it shouldn't affect me much. Drell? Do you think this is a good idea?-


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2016)

Drell stands, frowning. "This...appears to be an object known as the "Mirror of Souls," an artifact that supposedly appears before heroes and offers them a trial which they must overcome."

He replies to Tassara and Hayao, -On the one hand, if Tassara would to die, it would be difficult to revive her...but on the other, we did not enter into this business because we were averse to taking risks. Right now, whatever's stalking Tassara is our best lead to the origins of the Magebane. I say we take it.-


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2016)

(( Tassara can cast Restoration after being Raised and get rid of the negative levels after a while))

-I doubt it would come to that. And in any case, raising me shouldn't be as hard to do as what happened with Makenna. As an oracle, Kaylee should be able to help out with that... and I can get rid of the secondary effects on my own Just don't make me reincarnate... restoring myself would be much more complicated. Sure, I certainly wouldn't like to go through that if possible... but.... - Tassara explains -What worries me is the intent of this thing. Everything points out it would make me to... eat you. If I fall into the spell, *stop me*- the last part is not up for debate. She gives Hayao a resolute look. 

"Alright... so, whatever it had to do, it's done. " she looks at the mirror. "In any case, I'll make sure to cover these bodies too while you check around. There should be more clues nearby" 

Max was about to pick up some of the remains but Tassara waves her hand. "No, leave it. Take Kathy with you and accompany Hayao. She should be able to pick some scent if there's anything about"

"But..."

"Max, I need you to go with him. I can handle this" she asks the same of Nissa, Rin and Makenna if they volunteer to stay.

Max/Charlie gives the cleric a grave look. "...ok. Fine"

Tassara orders Kathy to stay close to Max.

-Explain the plan to the others, please. Keep watch from afar-


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2016)

((How far is "afar"?  What's the general plan?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 19, 2016)

Hayao listens to her line of reason and...in the end it is far too logical for him to mount a disagreement. He doesn't look pleased, but then, the samurai very rarely seemed pleased with situations in earnest. He nods, and then motions to the others. -As you wish.-

"We should make certain there aren't any other clues to be found. Come." He then leads them further away. -Good luck.-

After they're a suitable distance away, he glances around and then works his jaw. "Relax. Tassara's aware of what she's doing." He explains the plan and Rin seems a bit apprehensive, even paling a bit. "Well...if that's what you all think is best..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2016)

(( How high did Tassara flew up when she was attacked the first time? 100ft-200ft? ))

-I'll contact you if something happens- she tells both Hayao and Drell.

Max says nothing as they walk away though until they are about 400ft. "Ok, if needed, I can use dimension door back from here" she says slightly apprehensive as she pets Kathy, trying to calm herself. "We could still move further away another 200ft... I mean, Nissa and Makenna, you can also teleport back there, right?"  Max will look around with the others for any additional clues while they wait.


Tassara on her part will work with the remains, lining them up and covering them with move earth. She casts True Seeing + Protection from Evil on herself. She will also use Speak with Stone to talk to the floor rocks closer to the mirror. "Describe me who or what broke the mirror..."  and "Tell me if something approaches me and from where"


Perception +27 




If she feels another attack coming, she will immediately activate a channel energy to see if the Stalker is at close range and if is affected by the positive energy like an undead. If that does nothing, she will raise a challenge out-loud.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2016)

((Will work on combat after this))


*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Tassara sets to burying the remains while the others move out of site.  She can feel the intense paranoia of being stalked while she works the ritual of move earth to consign the bones to the earth (casting time 10 minutes).  

Out of nowhere there's an acute pain as something takes a bite out of her shoulder from behind (-11 damage).  Spinning around (and I assume abandoning her spell) she sees a wild, vaguely humanoid creature covered in a matted white fur.  About it's mouth steams the stark red blood from her shoulder looking almost as a twisted parody of a smile.  It hovers in mid-air, legs ending in ragged stumps rather than proper feet.  It appears to be living, though Tassara's never encountered anything quite like it before.

((Knowledge: Nature is the skill to identify this, though I don't know if I agree with that))




((Been a bit sick lately, sorry that this has been dragging))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Coin_ 




*Round 2*:

Duncan snaps to engage the wraiths attacking him.  The brilliant energy blade of Sgaille passes through the wraith harmlessly but the crackling lightning sword slices the apparition apart, blasting it to dust.  Ulysesn moves forward casually thinning the group of wraiths.

Lantana abandons the strange staff, it vanishes a moment after she drops it and she pulls out her short blade striking the ghostly figure engaging her, it strikes solidly, hammering the wraith as if a tangible creature and she slices it down.  Yuki flurries attacks at the wraith engaged with her quickly dispatching it.

Akane charges at the wraiths engaged with Kaylee catching one of them from behind and annihilates the creature's insubstantial form.  At the same time Ironwall dispatches the creatures engaged in melee with him while the turrets mounted on his form fire independently at the creatures engaged with Lion taking some of them down.

Seeing the trouble Lion is in Kaylee summons a powerful rain of fire and ash, channeling her energy into the volcanic storm.  The storm strikes down two of the wraiths and critically wounds the others.  Lion rears up and strikes down two of the wraiths engaged with her.  One of the positive elementals misses but the other hits the wraith solidly, the oppositional energy eradicating the undead creature.  Randan sweeps with massive branch-arms and slays two of the wraiths engaged with him.

The remaining wraiths attempt to counter, the one engaged with Duncan tries feebily to catch the nible warrior, two try to strike Kaylee but her protective aura keeps them at bay.  Two strike at one of the positive elementals, one hitting for a minor wound.  Two hit Lion (-9 damage) and two hit Randan (-6 damage).

*Round 3*:
Duncan dispatches his last foe with the lightningsabre.  Ulysesn continues thinning the remaining wraiths from above allowing Lantana, Yuki, and Akane to finish of the last ones leaving the singing silent once again with no sign of any motion in the area.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will contact *@Kaylee* to see how are they doing and tell them there's something strange over here. -We will catch up with you as soon as we have more clues to what's going on and how it relates to the megabane. For the moment we have something turning people into either cannibals or ghouls/ghasts and found a destroyed magic mirror- (( I believe we are a little ahead of them, right? Just to make sure we are both aware of the status of the other))
> 
> She also checks on Hayao's second in command back at the base to see if everything is ok.


*To Tassara...*

"Ghouls?  Ghasts?"  A groan can be heard in Kaylee's voice but she cuts things off.  "Let us know if you need us.  Can't talk now.  Wraiths!"  She ends her words abruptly but makes sure to note to contact Tassy again when she can.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2016)

(( You know, it is in times like this when I stop and stare and Tassara's sheet and realize this is why she relies on Max and Rylen for any non-religious/arcana  knowledge skill. *Zero*. She has 0 on her Knowledge Nature check.))


K. Nature 
1d20+0
7+0 = 7


K.Religion
1d20+19
6+19 = 25 ((I guess she can tell it is NOT undead, at least ))


K.Arcana
1d20+14
11+14 = 25



"...what... what are you?" she asks in Sylvan with a seriously confused look. 

-Well... I don't know what _*THIS*_ is. Let me see if I can handle it-

((Did it just bite through a flatfooted AC of 35?))

Tassara will step back and casts Chains of Light.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _ Coins_ 



Tia's tail wags happily as the pair slowly glide circles down before landing on the ground.  "Oi mate, ye did it."

?We would have helped you, but we are not made for large combat like that.  How do you think she lost her leg.?

Yuki hops back to his satyr form, ?It's alright, you two are still fitting into the group.  Anything helps.  If keeping an eye up top and keeping us posted from a tactical point of view.? The monk nods, ?But, being overwhelmed like that...there should be another one of those pieces like we got before.  With the chest that Ricket blew up.  That's what happened both times before, right?  We got overwhelmed from all sides, each with a different type of undead, then we found that disk and box.? he scratches his chin, looking around the area for anything that might be of interest.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
17,+31
Total:48


The fox and dragon pair move over to Akane, Tia swiping her tail underneath the worg woman's chin as they circle for a moment, feeding the woman's feral nature, accent quieting as though the thickness was exaggerated, ?Ye show th' talent of a long trained soldier.  Ah would love to have a drink with ye when we stop fer the night.  Ah got some wine in my bag that ye might jus like. ?  She purrs with her next words, ?I'd _really_ like to get to know you better.?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _coin_ 





> With the chest that Ricket blew up. That's what happened both times before, right? We got overwhelmed from all sides, each with a different type of undead, then we found that disk and box.” he scratches his chin, looking around the area for anything that might be of interest.


"The gloves we found earlier as well... Try not to force anything open if you don't have to."
Ulysesn looks for the slab as well
perception: 1d20+36
4+36 = 40


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 21, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Coins_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[The Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 





Akane huffed as the last of the Wraith return to their ethereal resting places. Or wherever ghost go when they die again. Actually, that was a good question, where do ghost go when they die?? 

With that thought lingering in her mind Akane pulls her helmet  off and pats the armor where the damned things actually got through to her. While there was no damage there, there was indeed a lingering soreness beneath the armor. "Ah no lak it w'en dem ghost dings do dat. It no feel right. You bet'cha." she more or less mumbles to herself as she looked at her armor longer just to make sure it wasn't damaged in any not so good way. 

It wasn't until Tia's tail rubbed up against her chin that Akane was taken aback and brought back into the waking world. "Eh?" is uttered as she lifted her eyes to meet the gaze of the Fox Woman.

 ?Ye show th' talent of a long trained soldier.  Ah would love to have a drink with ye when we stop fer the night.  Ah got some wine in my bag that ye might jus like. ?  She purrs with her next words, ?I'd _really_ like to get to know you better.?​
Akane's body froze and a light shiver went up her spine and her ears stood on end. If possible her tail would of even stood on end, if it weren't for that pesky armor holding it in place. On an off note, she almost wondered why the armorer back home didn't accommodate for her tail, well not in those well placed words. But that was the generalization that lasted oh, a nanosecond before her mind focused back on the whole wine aspect.

Akane grinned, she loved to drink, even more than the human knights that got her into drinking. Only if they would have told her that if she won she got the money and not the other way around. Welp, a lesson for another time as Tia was still lightly purring off her last words. Akane's senses kicked in her ears laying back just slightly, "Ah dink Ah lak dat idea." is replied her hand resting on the pommel of her bastard sword.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




((It did indeed bite a flatfooted AC 35))

Tassara's not sure what it is but it is indeed alive.  The creature glares at her with hungry eyes that only accentuate the sensation of being hunted, it seems clearly the source.  It cocks its head curiously as she speaks, clearly intelligent but it doesn't seem to react to the words, she's not sure it even understands them.  The only response is to smile its blood-stained face, looking almost a parody of humanity.

With a quick chant Tassara summons rings of light to entrap the creature but it lunges to the side with remarkable speed and lets out a slow laugh, a dry rasping chuckle that sends shivers down the spine.  Its smile deepens to a dark, bloody grin before the creature simply turns into mist, for a moment the humanoid form floats in the foggy air then it suddenly blasts away with insane speed, quickly vanishing into the surrounding mists though the sensation of being stalked remains.





*Spoiler*: _Coins_ 




Following back in the direction the wraiths came from the group catches up to Kaylee's zombies who have already located the source.  A small ruined chest full of fragments of gems sits knocked aside from the ruins of a pillar, a small spherical hole clean through it.  Mixed in with the shards is a delicate lace-like shawl woven of silvery threads.  Clearly intended to be more decorative than functional for protection against the elements.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 21, 2016)

Duncan puts Sgaille's mind at ease as she is rather apologetic about not being of any use in the last fight. He looks at the shawl. 

"Think that's worth anythin'? Pretty amazin how it's no torn te shreds when all these gems are fucked?" Duncan uses *Detect magic* on it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2016)

"Tch perfectly good gems ruined as always. Well, it's not something any of us would use I imagine. Though I have to wonder what magic they have this time."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tassara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tassara's lips make a thin worried line seeing the thing dodge the chains and disappear.  -oh no...-

-It turned into...mist. It just fleed, blasting away. I had never seen something like this. It was living. Not an undead... but still... do you know what could it be? - Tassara tells the others, including Kaylee. She describes the creature to them as best as she can, hoping they could identify it. The grin, the flying, the way it looked. She obviously gives details on how fast and how good it must have been to be able to bite her like that and avoid the chains of light. ((like... she managed to hold down a devil cr20 with that))

She checks her shoulder to make sure she is not infected with *something.* 

Heal check
1d20+18
12+18 = 30

-I'm sorry, it got away- she apologizes with a hint of sadness. -I was almost sure it would be some kind of undead I could deal with.... -


If they want to regroup she will move or wait for them, as they see best.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 22, 2016)

-I'll come to you. Everyone else will stay grouped and we'll assess the situation from there...- He instructs the others to give this a wide berth, grimacing at the prospect of Tassara having been bitten, and wondering why the creature ran after it had accomplished that...

Hayao comes wandering over, looking at the wound first and foremost. -Which way did it go?- He inspects her shoulder carefully.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 22, 2016)

*Tassara...*

After hearing what Tassy has to say about what attacked her Kaylee thinks for a moment.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43

*Team Coin:*

Looking over the group, Kaylee will use Cure Light Wounds for anyone that needs.

Cure Light Wounds:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d8)+12:
3,+12
Total:15

Roll(1d8)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Roll(1d8)+12:
4,+12
Total:16

Roll(1d8)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Roll(1d8)+12:
8,+12
Total:20

Roll(1d8)+12:
4,+12
Total:16

Roll(1d8)+12:
2,+12
Total:14




"I wonder what this is all about..."  Kaylee looks over the box and the shawl frowning.  She remembers the first time this happened but the shawl is throwing her off.

Spellcraft:
Roll(1d20)+19:
5,+19
Total:24   (  I could have used the 20 roll on this.)

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+32:
18,+32
Total:50  (Really?   )


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2016)

Tassara lets Hayao check on her wound. 


-It flew away that way after becoming a misty form- she points at the distance.  -I doubt we can give it chase right now- ((I'm assuming he was Yuki-fast? or close?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 22, 2016)

Vergil said:


> "Think that's worth anythin'? Pretty amazin how it's no torn te shreds when all these gems are fucked?" Duncan uses *Detect magic* on it.



The shawl does indeed look very delicate and by all appearances should have been reduced to nothing by traces of fabric by any explosion of note.  Magically it detects with an overwhelming aura, flavors of all schools of magic are present but abjuration is by far the strongest.



soulnova said:


> She checks her shoulder to make sure she is not infected with *something.*


The wound is clean and free of any obvious foreign contaminants.  She wouldn't be able to tell disease or poison until symptoms start to set in though (typically within a few days for disease or within a few minutes for poison though exceptions to both exist).  Either way she doesn't feel anything yet.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao comes wandering over, looking at the wound first and foremost. -Which way did it go?- He inspects her shoulder carefully.


The wound is clean and fairly shallow (though biting through dragonscale armor certainly seems impressive for a humanoid).  It's probably exaggerating to call it a "scratch" but there's nothing to it that indicates it wouldn't heal normally pretty quickly.



Kuno said:


> *Tassara...*
> 
> After hearing what Tassy has to say about what attacked her Kaylee thinks for a moment.



The floating and ragged legs along with turning into mist identify the creature as a Wendigo to Kaylee.  As the legend goes their state is a cursed one, punishment for those that dare to partake in cannibalism.

The creatures themselves and their abilities are quite varied, as they keep much of their knowledge and abilities from before their transformation, but they are universally twisted to selfish evil and driven by an insatiable hunger for flesh of that which they once were.

The curse increases the creatures strength and speed, protects them to a degree, allows them to transform to mist to travel or escape (("wind walk" spell)), and their bite spreads the curse, slowly driving the infected mad for hunger of their own kind while deteriorating them mentally eventually transforming them into a Wendigo.




Kuno said:


> *Team Coin:*
> 
> "I wonder what this is all about..."  Kaylee looks over the box and the shawl frowning.  She remembers the first time this happened but the shawl is throwing her off.
> 
> ...



Physically it looks common enough for a decorative wrap, if of little use to practical effect.  Magically it seems like a typical protective garment, a cloak of resistance, though there's a lot more power involved in it being used in subtle ways that Kaylee doesn't understand.



soulnova said:


> Tassara lets Hayao check on her wound.
> 
> 
> -It flew away that way after becoming a misty form- she points at the distance.  -I doubt we can give it chase right now- ((I'm assuming he was Yuki-fast? or close?))



Actual effect was "wind walk" so it was fast as it escaped (though it can't make very precise movements while doing this).


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2016)

((Assuming kaylee gives the info))

Tassara stares blankly at the wound for a second. "Alright, I can remove curses now. And tomorrow I could break enchantments and remove disease if needed"

She looks back at Hayao waiting to see if he is planning on chasing the creature.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 22, 2016)

Hayao doesn't move to give chase, instead staring at the wound in silence. "I knew there was a reason it bit you and then ran," he said tersely. "It's not as cunning as it thinks..." he murmurs, beginning to draw together a plan of action for catching the thing off guard based on its tactics.

Profession: Soldier, Knowledge (Martial): 1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29
1D20+15 = [5]+15 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2016)

Tassara does tell *@Kaylee* she was biten and she has been hearing things. -I should be able to shake it off or remove it- she explains.

"Maybe Drell has a spell to stop incorporeal creatures... I can allow weapons to strike them"  she suggests, but leaves the planning to him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 24, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Coins_ 



As the others check out the shawl, Yuki stood in a daze temporarily.  Mind wandering to his many thoughts that come across.  Mumbling something about ghosts always sneaking up on people and being rude and murdering everyone because of a loud noise.  He walks up to Ironwall, “Hey Ironwall, is there a way we can speed things up?  Like a wagon or something that can carry Randan and the others that I can pull?”



*Spoiler*: _ Akane_ 



“Mmm...~” The fox chirps, ears perking up through her helmet.   She has Hex circle the worg woman again, “Still a nice rump.” she giggles, leading the dragon towards where the others went.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2016)

Duncan wonders why there would be a chest full of gems randomly in the forest.

Knowledge local:

Roll(1d20)+23:
12,+23
Total:35

Duncan picks up the shawl and gathers what he can from the remains of the gems. 

"So we blow up this box and a bunch of ghost bastards come out?"

He turns to Lantana

"Oi Lanty! What fuckin weapon did ye just use? That was pretty amazin'. Also pretty amazin that of all the places that it could fire - it just happens te blow up this chest." 

((Duncan looks to the camera at Evilmoogle))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2016)

soulnova said:


> ((Assuming kaylee gives the info))
> 
> Tassara stares blankly at the wound for a second. "Alright, I can remove curses now. And tomorrow I could break enchantments and remove disease if needed"
> 
> She looks back at Hayao waiting to see if he is planning on chasing the creature.



*DM scrambles to read the rules around disease now that he's actually introduced them*

'Remove disease' should be sufficient to remove it, even during the incubation period (ie before they show symptoms).  It does need a caster level check so the chance of success will vary based on how strong the source is.

Nissa does have 'remove disease' which makes the latter question kind of moot ().  Nissa will go ahead and cast remove disease on Tassara unless she objects for some reason.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao doesn't move to give chase, instead staring at the wound in silence. "I knew there was a reason it bit you and then ran," he said tersely. "It's not as cunning as it thinks..." he murmurs, beginning to draw together a plan of action for catching the thing off guard based on its tactics.
> 
> Profession: Soldier, Knowledge (Martial): 1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29
> 1D20+15 = [5]+15 = 20



Based off of what you have seen so far (which hypothetically has a lot of potential missing items) the most immediate threat would seem to be the creature's mobility.  As long as it can turn and escape it's going to have the advantage.

So basically strategy would be either find a place that prevents its escape some how, or plan an ambush that is strong enough to take it out decisively.



Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Coins_
> 
> 
> 
> As the others check out the shawl, Yuki stood in a daze temporarily.  Mind wandering to his many thoughts that come across.  Mumbling something about ghosts always sneaking up on people and being rude and murdering everyone because of a loud noise.  He walks up to Ironwall, ?Hey Ironwall, is there a way we can speed things up?  Like a wagon or something that can carry Randan and the others that I can pull??



"Negative," Ironwall answers directly.  "Transport for externally-animated tree and externally-animated ogre remains would necessitate a structure too large to navigate through woods."




Vergil said:


> Duncan wonders why there would be a chest full of gems randomly in the forest.
> 
> Knowledge local:
> 
> ...



Duncan can't think of any particular reason why there would be a random chest concealed in the wilds any more than the other one the party encountered.  He's never heard of stories of people encountering them.

Lantana doesn't resummon the device but looks at her hands oddly before replying, "yeah, that shot was one in a million wasn't it?  Like rolling the crown twice in a row."  She looks vaguely pale and unsettled from the encounter.  "Or worse, never heard of rolling the crown resulting in anything worse than a barfight."

(("The Crown" is a dice roll of 5 1's on 5 6-sided dice in various Tavern games.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 24, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki pats Ironwall, "That's fine, you're better at figuring that out anyway." he chuckles, stretching out his body.  "I bet it's going to be another week at this pace though." he rubs his chin, turning into his alseid form, saddle at the ready, "Anyone want to go scouting ahead with me?" he questions, taking a few steps in place.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 24, 2016)

*[The Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




Akane gave a telling wink to Tia as she remounted Hex. With a beat of his mighty feathered wings he is back in the sky and seems to slowly circle the half Worg as she followed along with the group to where the Wraiths had appeared not too long ago.

What they find when the arrive is honestly out of the ordinary, a treasure chest with a now smoldering hole smashed through it. Thanks to the blast that had been fired from that strange staff Lantana had fired off earlier. Akane's eyes shown with a glow as he,Duncan, pulled the busted jewels from the disheveled chest her A.D.O.S. kicking in (attention deficit oh shiny!). Her claws like hands lightly fidgets as she contained the instinct to pounce and grab the busted sparklies. Duncan addressing Lantana gives Akane the chance to approach the chest sniffing it she inspects it, as even to her simplistic thought process it was strange that a chest was kept above ground, especially if it had gems and the like in it. 

Made no sense at all. 

Inspect: 1d20+17
16+17
Total 33

(She's looking for things like hidden compartments and the like in and around the chest)

-A little later-



Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yuki pats Ironwall, "That's fine, you're better at figuring that out anyway." he chuckles, stretching out his body.  "I bet it's going to be another week at this pace though." he rubs his chin, turning into his alseid form, saddle at the ready, "Anyone want to go scouting ahead with me?" he questions, taking a few steps in place.



The Ranger/Knight's eyes light up and she bolts over to Yuki an adventurous look in her eye. "Mah job is t' mount dings boy-o Ah in!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2016)

Tassara allows Nissa to help her. "Thank you" 

Tassara tells the others what she saw and what Kaylee told her. She asks Nissa if she has a spell to stop ethereal creatures. 

 Does Tassara still feel stalked?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 25, 2016)

*Team Coin...*

With a shrug Kaylee grabs the shawl and puts in her bag of holding.  "Best have Drell or Nissa look at it."  The druid remarks.  She will grab anything salvageable, either dust, gem, or shard.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+32:
3,+32
Total:35

The druid will look to the sky and see how much daylight they have left and what the incoming weather might be.  If early and fair she will have them continue on.  If it is getting late or the weather is turning she will have them move away from the area then make camp.  "Shall we keep moving?"  Kaylee asks but starts moving after everything is scavenged.


*Tassara...*

"Wraiths are gone.  How are things there?  Everything okay?"  She asks the cleric once they start moving.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 25, 2016)

With a nod after Akane is in the saddle they head further out from the rest of the group, surveying the area before them as Tia and Hex take off to the sky above.  Yuki uses the mental bond with Kaylee to make sure they know what's going on.

((It's way past my bedtime, I'll roll in the morning if you don't Mog.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 25, 2016)

((Will post "moving on" for Team Coin at lunch, assuming I get a lunch today  ))



soulnova said:


> Tassara allows Nissa to help her. "Thank you"
> 
> Tassara tells the others what she saw and what Kaylee told her. She asks Nissa if she has a spell to stop ethereal creatures.
> 
> Does Tassara still feel stalked?



Tassara does still feel stalked.

Nissa has "Emergency Force Sphere" which would trap the creature inside a 10' dome of force (5' radius) with the drawback that it is centered on Nissa.  Nissa doesn't have a problem doing this, a knight obviously should help slay the monster, but there is a question of _how_ to arrange that (is immediate cast though, which is cool).




Kuno said:


> *Team Coin...*
> 
> With a shrug Kaylee grabs the shawl and puts in her bag of holding.  "Best have Drell or Nissa look at it."  The druid remarks.  She will grab anything salvageable, either dust, gem, or shard.
> 
> ...



((I'll have to roll for treasure when I get home.  Will post moving on stuff a little later today though))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 25, 2016)

((Kuno asked me to post this for her.

Survival-
Roll(1d20)+30:
14,+30
Total:44))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 25, 2016)

((Probably missing some responses, sorry, bump me and I'll reply to them.))


*Spoiler*: _Coin_ 




It's still early enough in the day for the group to continue for a while, after picking up from the impromptu wraith attack they head on for a while.  Yuki/Tia/Hex/Akane scout while the main group advances however fortunately things are reasonably quiet while they travel.

By evening it becomes fairly obvious that the coin is _not_ leading them to the Orc city but rather somewhere more to the East, into the mountains dividing the Wilds from Dnalgne.  The winds are picking up into the evening and while it doesn't appear to be bringing snow it will likely be bitterly cold in the mountains and depending on how high they are going travel will likely be problematic for anyone not appropriately equipped.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2016)

Hayao considers all the tools they have at their disposal for trying to capture this creature now, considering each of them silently. "We have the means for taking it down...we simply need some time to further set up, and lock down its mobility. Then we can strike decisively. Does anyone still have invisibility available for the day?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 25, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao considers all the tools they have at their disposal for trying to capture this creature now, considering each of them silently. "We have the means for taking it down...we simply need some time to further set up, and lock down its mobility. Then we can strike decisively. Does anyone still have invisibility available for the day?"



Nissa has 'greater invisibility' that she can cast up to 7 times today (though the duration will only be about 4 minutes/casting).

She also has 'major image' prepared today if that would help.

Huh, and apparently Makenna has Invisibility that she can cast 9 times today ((which she shouldn't, as this explicitly contradicts her theme but oh well)).


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2016)

Max has invisibility too. I don't think that would be a problem.

*@Kaylee* -Yes, everything is fine now. The wendigo bit me, but whether I was infected or not, Nissa used a spell to remove the disease... wait... You said wraiths?- Tassara gives a mental chuckle -Well, it seems we should have swapped our roads. I could have handle undead like that with more ease... and I'm pretty sure you would have a better idea on how to deal with the Wendigo. Anyway... We will try to lure it, trap it and kill it-


Tassara agrees with the plan of trying to trap it. "Nissa, Makena and Hayao could stay with me invisible, and when it tries to attack again Nissa can trap  it with us inside. I could support you with healing and other effects if needed and between your blade and Makena's fire strikes should be able to bring it down. Max and Drell can stand ready in case we need to dispel the sphere"

"We can't cast big spells while inside that sphere though" she reminds them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Probably missing some responses, sorry, bump me and I'll reply to them.))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Coin_
> ...


"We should rest before continuing into the mountains...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2016)

"Big spells? What are those?" Hayao asks, in a manner that might be hinting at the snow elf joking with her. "Then it's settled. Let's prepare."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 26, 2016)

After finding a good camping spot Yuki turns to his elven form again then helps set up by finding good firewood and setting it alight with a produce flame then laying out his bedroll.  He 'sneaks' over to Lantana and wraps his warm arms around her waist and nuzzles her neck, ?It's going to be cold up there Anna...are you going to be able to stay warm enough?? he questions, gently taking his head away, ?If you start getting cold you can have my coat or my cloak, my collar lets me be resistant to the cold.  So as long as I have a thin cover I'm alright.? he smiles, a light blush crossing his face.

On the other side of camp Tia lays against the medium sized dragon, the mass of feathers and fur staring into the flames, having stripped herself of her armor and sitting in her winter blanket, sipping the wine that she had mentioned to Akane.  She stares up at the direction of the mountains, after a few moments of listening to Hex's heartbeat and breath, the kitsune takes a breath herself.  ?Oh, misty eye of the mountain below, keep careful watch of my brothers' souls...And should the sky be filled with fire and smoke, keep watching over Durin's sons.? She starts as a laugh echoes from the dragon's chest.

?Here I am without my instrument.?












*Spoiler*: _The lyrics_ 



If this is to end in fire
Then we should all burn together
Watch the flames climb high into the night

Calling out father oh
Stand by and we will
Watch the flames burn auburn on
The mountain side

And if we should die tonight
We should all die together
Raise a glass of wine for the last time

Calling out father
Prepare as we will
Watch the flames burn auburn on
The mountain side
Desolation comes upon the sky

Now I see fire
Inside the mountain
I see fire
Burning the trees
And I see fire
Hollowing souls
I see fire
Blood in the breeze
And I hope that you remember me

Oh, should my people fall
Then surely I'll do the same
Confined in mountain halls
We got too close to the flame

Calling out father oh
Hold fast and we will
Watch the flames burn auburn on
The mountain side
Desolation comes upon the sky

Now I see fire
Inside the mountain
I see fire
Burning the trees
I see fire
Hollowing souls
I see fire
Blood in the breeze
And I hope that you remember me

And if the night is burning
I will cover my eyes
For if the dark returns
Then my brothers will die
And as the sky is falling down
It crashed into this lonely town
And with that shadow upon the ground
I hear my people screaming out

Now I see fire
Inside the mountains
I see fire
Burning the trees
I see fire
Hollowing souls
I see fire
Blood in the breeze

I see fire (oh you know I saw a city burning out) (fire)
And I see fire (feel the heat upon my skin, yeah) (fire)
And I see fire (uh-uh-uh-uh) (fire)
And I see fire burn auburn on the mountain side



Perform, Sing-
Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26 

"Brilliant as per usual, Tia." Hex states, causing the fox's tail to start wagging happily.

"Thanks mate."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2016)

Tassara smiles at Hayao. -Stay close, we can do this- 

If there are no complains from Drell, it would be better to wait until later at night after making camp and letting Nissa cast invisibility on herself, Makena and Hayao. Tassara lets Max, Kathy and Drell to "sleep" a few feet further away so they don't get caught in the sphere. She will keep watch after casting protection from evil on herself and Owl's Wisdom... Tassara casts Ghost Touch on the others.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2016)

*Tassara...*

After listening to the cleric, Kaylee thinks for a moment to see if she can help the others in capturing the creature.  She will immediately tell Tassy if she thinks of something.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+16:
11,+16
Total:27



*Team Coin...

Kaylee Alone...*

The fire even seemed to remain silent while the Kitsune sang the heart wrenching melody.  The flames flickered, dancing to the sorrowful tune, the words resonating with the druid.  Her mind flickering to those they have lost, the things that have happened, and for events yet to come.

Just as the last notes faded into the cold night air, a feathery head bumped Kaylee's arm, pushing for her attention.  Golden eyes met the forest green of her own before the griffon padded quietly into the forest around them.  Standing she absently brushed away the bits of leaf and dirt that clung to her robes, she pulls a quarterstaff out of her bag of holding, casts light on it, before following.

The clicking of branches brought only slight attention to the fact that Randan and the zombies also rise to follow their friends into the tree shrouded darkness.  The group moves silently until Lion stops and paws at the dirt.  A soft twittering comes from her throat.

Staring at the earth before them she rubs her hand over her companions back, feeling where feathers give way to the velvet of fur.  "Are you sure?"  Kaylee asks, her eyes sad but have a glint of excitement.  

"I would not have led you here otherwise..."  Lion's twitters where kept quiet, not to break the peacefulness of the night.

Slamming the quarterstaff into the ground to make sure the small clearing was continuously bathed in the white light, Kaylee steps forward and kneels.  The four close in, protecting the druid, joining her in the spell.  

Reaching forward she lays a confident hand on the corpse before her and begins the ritual...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 26, 2016)

Kaylee's memories don't really tell her anything she didn't already know here.  Wendigo are rare "cursed" creatures she doesn't have any specific memories of encountering one before.


*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Max, Rin, and Drell settle down to "sleep" while Nissa casts invisbility on herself, Makenna, and Hayao and Tassara applies buffs.

Minutes tick slowly by, eventually ending in the invisibility expiring with no sign of the creature other than the sense of being stalked.





*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




With the others Lantana makes ready for the night's camp, picking a spot as close to the fire as she dares.  She smiles at Yuki's approach, "the thought of a cold night doesn't frighten me."  As if to contradict her words she pulls out a number of thick blankets from her haversack making a nest of sorts to bundle in.  "Still, its only practical to share warmth in a cold night," she blushes slightly as the implication.  "Though if you'd prefer to be alone I understand, it must bring back memories to sleep out under the sky here."

Ironwall, for his part, simply stops at the edge of the campsite and goes still, a silent sentinel.  Content, apparently, to wait for the party to be ready to move on.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Kaylee works at the ritual, the spirits of the area dance as if alive as she works to focus them.  Eventually she finds one amongst them that is a match for this body and ever so slowly she chants, coaxing it to its new home.

It is a strange process, something akin to a dance or a battle, in some ways more of a debate or taunt.  Eventually the process works however and the spirit slips into the unoccupied body.  It twitches, shaking the loose dirt that formed a shallow grave and then rises up.  A slender steed marred by holes that leak silvery mist that pools about the feet of the creature.  The equine form paws the ground uncertainly, somewhat wild as it regards Kaylee with milky white eyes.  A slender but lethal looking silver horn points from between them almost in a challenge.

((Feel free to fudge details of description if you prefer  ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2016)

The beast before Kaylee had her mesmerized.  She wasn't afraid of the creature's presence nor intimidated by the power that seemed ooze from its very being.  The druid was awed by the magnificent beauty that seemed to integrate her two worlds so seamlessly.  

"Be calm my friend..."  Kaylee whispered, extending her hand outward in a gesture of peace.

The unicorn form snorted and neighed, tossing its head wildly.  It's hooves pawed at the soil once more before it rose on its hind legs, now cutting at the air between them.

The druid was unwavering, she continued to move forward, her hand outstretched.  Two steps forward saw her within striking distance of the razor sharp hooves, an easy maneuver to be gored by the silvery horn.  She refused to give way.

Dropping its hooves to the ground it lurched, giving a horrible neighing scream aimed toward the druid's upturned face.  Yet seeing that the druid was not backing down, showing no fear, it stomped once, twice more before pushing its muzzle against Kaylee's hand.   

The pair stand regarding each other for several moments, speaking volumes without uttering a sound.  "Welcome..."  She says to the beast.  It snorts again, though softer almost if laughing, then it shakes its massive form.  The silvery mist that was seeping from the holes of decay seem to catch fire as it shakes, becoming much more than it was moments before.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2016)

"No sign of it... maybe it will be more cautious now?" 

"Nissa, would you stay with me please? I can still feel it hunting me. As long as it is in etherealform"

"I wonder if we could turn the tables around and hunting it instead."

She will cast True Seeing, this time focusing on the Ethereal Plane.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 26, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Coins!_ 



"It does bring back memories...But something I don't miss is being alone when it's cold." he smiles at her, "Sharing warmth is nice, especially if it's with you." his face turns a bright shade of pink, "I kind of got used to sharing a bed with you, maybe we can keep up the sleeping arrangements...at least until it gets warm.” he thinks to himself for a moment, “It's nice to be back, but it's not really home anymore.  My home is wherever my friends are.  My home travels because you do.” he says it in a way to imply everyone, but making sure to emphasize that she was part of them.  

He chuckles a bit, then looks over to the bedroll that was set up, dragging it over to place it in the nest she began then takes out his heavy blanket and places on his back while holding two corners, “Rargh, I'm a blanket monster and I'm coming to make you warm!” he says playfully, a stupid grin across his face, slowly moving forward before wrapping his blanketed arms around her.  If she doesn't immediately freak out and start crying he will slowly move her to curl up in the nest together.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2016)

Tassara will look around for signs of mist to find the wendigo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

> Ironwall, for his part, simply stops at the edge of the campsite and goes still, a silent sentinel. Content, apparently, to wait for the party to be ready to move on.


Ulysesn walks up to Ironwall
"So how did you change so much?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Coins!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Coins_ 




Lantana makes a slightly perturbed face at the 'tickle monster' suggestion but it seems more at the directness of it than any real offense.  She quickly relents and cuddles within the blankets for warmth, her skin surprisingly cool within the blankets.  "Home?"  She says the word as if tasting it with a slightly distant sound, "I suppose that makes sense.  I don't know what that would have been before but I have enjoyed traveling with you all, bizarre as you might be."






soulnova said:


> Tassara will look around for signs of mist to find the wendigo.


Tassara is unable to spot anything within the mist that seems magically transformed, though the shifting haze makes it very difficult to pick out anything, it's not hard to imagine that a creature would be hiding even without the aid of magic.

As if in response to her efforts the winds begin to pick up and a light snow begins to fall, it seems to have come from nowhere but it looks like it will rapidly get worse.  The group is in for quite a storm tonight.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks up to Ironwall
> "So how did you change so much?"



"This one's form was altered through a combination of metallurgical and engineering sciences and the appropriate applications of external and internal energy sources."  His voice belays no emotion as usual, "all things are governed by change, advancement and progression through change is a tertiary goal.  This one has serviceable external and internal components with this in mind."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 26, 2016)

Hayao grumbles, and then stands from his crouching position. -It knows. Somehow. Maybe it's listening. But this storm is going to be a more immediate danger than any spirit if we don't prepare or find a cave to hole up in quickly.-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

> "This one's form was altered through a combination of metallurgical and engineering sciences and the appropriate applications of external and internal energy sources." His voice belays no emotion as usual, "all things are governed by change, advancement and progression through change is a tertiary goal. This one has serviceable external and internal components with this in mind."


"This is true... On your analysis what could I change to make myself better? Stronger, not like Drell, not like Yuki, not like any of the others. What are my weaknesses?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "This is true... On your analysis what could I change to make myself better? Stronger, not like Drell, not like Yuki, not like any of the others. What are my weaknesses?"



"Composition inflexible for augmentation.  Short-term recuperative ability is significant however your form lacks long term durability will succumb to environmental factors after only a few centuries assuming critical failure does not occur before then."  Ironwall's droning tone is neither critical nor even appraising but more like reciting.  "Anchoring spirit to a lesser construct form like designee: Drell would circumvent many of these weaknesses and allow for more substantial upgrades as needs dictate."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Composition inflexible for augmentation.  Short-term recuperative ability is significant however your form lacks long term durability will succumb to environmental factors after only a few centuries assuming critical failure does not occur before then."  Ironwall's droning tone is neither critical nor even appraising but more like reciting.  "Anchoring spirit to a lesser construct form like designee: Drell would circumvent many of these weaknesses and allow for more substantial upgrades as needs dictate."



"But Drell will forget won't he? His spirit will weaken."
There is an awkward pause
"Have you considered... emotional protocols?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 26, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki smiles, holding the woman close to himself to give her his body heat.  “I'll take bizarre as a complement.” he chuckles, curling around her protectively, lowering his voice for just the two of them, “The higher you get the colder...and you're very cold as it is, tomorrow, why don't you put on my cold weather outfit before our climb.  I can even carry you and keep you close when we're traveling.  Don't be afraid of asking for help.  As much as I joke and tease, your safety is my priority.  Even if it is just cuddling you for warmth to make sure you don't get frostbite.” he rubs his face against the back of her head, letting off a contented sigh as he quiets, listening to the woman's breathing.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2016)

-We can track back to the caves or find a more defensible position- Tassara will use survival and perception to try to find a better place to pass the storm while being protected.

Survival+11
Perception+28?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "But Drell will forget won't he? His spirit will weaken."
> There is an awkward pause
> "Have you considered... emotional protocols?"



"Spirit sealed within crystal with extraplanar energy, barring external forces expected life of spirit housing 3.24 million years after which maintenance or transfer will be required.  Entropic damage to body likely before that time however with proper care sufficient foresight the threat of untimely failure is minimal."  He almost seems to shrug at the concept.  "Upgrade process was a clear success."

"Query unclear, 'emotional protocols' is not recognized by this one.  Context suggests an upgrade?  Please clarify your request and itemize advantage of 'emotional protocols' for this one's records."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yuki smiles, holding the woman close to himself to give her his body heat.  ?I'll take bizarre as a complement.? he chuckles, curling around her protectively, lowering his voice for just the two of them, ?The higher you get the colder...and you're very cold as it is, tomorrow, why don't you put on my cold weather outfit before our climb.  I can even carry you and keep you close when we're traveling.  Don't be afraid of asking for help.  As much as I joke and tease, your safety is my priority.  Even if it is just cuddling you for warmth to make sure you don't get frostbite.? he rubs his face against the back of her head, letting off a contented sigh as he quiets, listening to the woman's breathing.



"I may take you up on that," Lantana says with some consideration.  "I'm not really accustomed to this much walking, I guess I really am more at home in the cities."  She pauses, slightly hesitantly, almost as an afterthought, "what do you suppose we'll find, that takes you up into the mountains?"



soulnova said:


> -We can track back to the caves or find a more defensible position- Tassara will use survival and perception to try to find a better place to pass the storm while being protected.
> 
> Survival+11
> Perception+28?



The group heads out into the growing storm, by the time they get to the more hilly area again the weather's progressed to a true and proper blizzard.  Visibility drops to a handful of feet, and the group heads to the cave they stayed in the previous night not wanting to trust random searching in such conditions.

It's still a touch on the cold side once hunkered down in the cave but at least they're out of the wind and snow.  The sense of being hunted fades as you go into the cave as well.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He thinks about it for a minute, "Honestly?  I don't know.  Maybe Kaylee's evil twin from the dreams, maybe we won't find anything."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Spirit sealed within crystal with extraplanar energy, barring external forces expected life of spirit housing 3.24 million years after which maintenance or transfer will be required.  Entropic damage to body likely before that time however with proper care sufficient foresight the threat of untimely failure is minimal."  He almost seems to shrug at the concept.  "Upgrade process was a clear success."
> 
> "Query unclear, 'emotional protocols' is not recognized by this one.  Context suggests an upgrade?  Please clarify your request and itemize advantage of 'emotional protocols' for this one's records."



"Barring external forces..."
Ulysesn shakes his head
"External forces causing a radical change to internal forces may corrupt. Lack of weakness may cause one to forget leading to easier internal corruption from the external. I can't risk that, it'd put my purpose at risk. I guess you don't have an answer to get stronger in the way I'm looking for..."
Ulysesn makes a strange face at Ironwall
"Advantages? Well...with emotions you could understand requests better, the context and meaning of them. You could create things you didn't before or rather couldn't because you wouldn't think to otherwise... It's rather complicated to actually explain it, if I could use magic on you to show you I would, but you're a golem... I suppose you'd view them all as disadvantages, but maybe you wouldn't. It does have upsides, maybe you should analyze how Yuki and Lantana interact to understand better?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2016)

-seems like it stopped stalking... or it could be just trying to lure us into a false sense of security- Tassara tells Hayao and Drell. 

"Let us all stay close. If you dont mind, I would like for Max and I to sleep first. See if he tries anything while I dream." She can sleep only for two hours.

She helps with a fire before going to sleep.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 27, 2016)

-Or it may be an indicator as to what it's using to spot you...- Hayao burns more of his resolve to stave off any Fatigue, exhausting his supply of Resolve points, and keeps watch for the night.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 27, 2016)

*[The Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




Akane breaks off from the group as they start to set up camp for the night. She walks up to and then passes into the tree line closest to the base camp. For a short moment she walks, mainly keeping her thoughts to herself. Darkness would soon approach, the ultimate predator which drove away even the light. Her deep crimson eyes contrast to the deep black sclera that seemed to shine with it's own unearthly light, a trait passed down to her by her celestial father and an eerie reminder that she was more than just what she appeared. Pulling an arm to her shoulder she taps the metal of her gauntlet off the pauldron that rested there. Looking up, pass the canopy, to the sky that stretched as far as the eye can see. It was on days like these that Akane truly felt in tune with herself, she only hoped that there would be a full moon tonight.

Her already happy attitude increased during the moons. Reaching it's apex, and probably most annoying, with the face of the full moon shows itself. While she was lost in her thoughts, an easy task for the Ranger/Knight, she sighs contently allowing nature to talk to her. Suddenly a voice in the distance caught her attention. It was Tia, who was in full on sing back at the camp. Akane grinned her ears twitching with each note. Tuning on a heel she flies back to the camp emerging a meter or two from where she entered the tree line. With a hop she banks and heads toward the Fox Woman and feathery dragon. Getting close her eyes locks with Hex's and she bides her time, waiting for his approval of her approached. Which comes quickly as he knew what Tia would say.

A wide grin crosses the half Worg's face and she walks up to the pair and sits her helmet down. Pulling off more armor she is soon down to her silk undergarments and sitting next to Tia. "Dis dat wine, Cher, dat you tell ol' Akane 'bout?" she asks laying a paw on the drink


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 27, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks about it for a minute, "Honestly?  I don't know.  Maybe Kaylee's evil twin from the dreams, maybe we won't find anything."


"Nothing?"  Lantana chuckles slightly, "that would be anticlimactic."  She snuggles in slightly and seems to be readying herself to sleep, "whatever it is I'm sure you all will handle it, evil Kaylees or not."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Barring external forces..."
> Ulysesn shakes his head
> "External forces causing a radical change to internal forces may corrupt. Lack of weakness may cause one to forget leading to easier internal corruption from the external. I can't risk that, it'd put my purpose at risk. I guess you don't have an answer to get stronger in the way I'm looking for..."
> Ulysesn makes a strange face at Ironwall
> "Advantages? Well...with emotions you could understand requests better, the context and meaning of them. You could create things you didn't before or rather couldn't because you wouldn't think to otherwise... It's rather complicated to actually explain it, if I could use magic on you to show you I would, but you're a golem... I suppose you'd view them all as disadvantages, but maybe you wouldn't. It does have upsides, maybe you should analyze how Yuki and Lantana interact to understand better?"



"Do external forces have a lesser impact on biologically trapped essences?  This seems contradictory to events witnessed by this one."  There's the slightest hint of confusion in the phrasing.  "Requests require clarification because of overly unspecific phrasing, frequently this is due to the inherent irrationality of the biological based lifeforms.  Communication could be improved more efficiently by the elimination of such drives."

He pauses a moment still and silent, "request complexity exceeds this one's configured parameters, processing scenarios now, some time will be required to identify optimal routes."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Do external forces have a lesser impact on biologically trapped essences?  This seems contradictory to events witnessed by this one."  There's the slightest hint of confusion in the phrasing.  "Requests require clarification because of overly unspecific phrasing, frequently this is due to the inherent irrationality of the biological based lifeforms.  Communication could be improved more efficiently by the elimination of such drives."
> 
> He pauses a moment still and silent, "request complexity exceeds this one's configured parameters, processing scenarios now, some time will be required to identify optimal routes."


"It's complicated. Well don't push yourself too hard, taking things slowly is important. Maybe we'll both find answers at our destination."
Ulysesn casts *Keep Watch* for when they start resting and goes back to the rest of the group.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Wilds]​*​
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team Coin_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The tip of Tia's tail twitches happily as Akane approaches, the worg woman getting a nod of approval from the dragon.  ?Aye,? she pours some of the red liquid into a metal goblet marked with a triquetra, waiting happily for Akane to try it, ?Is good innit?  Found it after ah left th ranks.  Me mum gave th goblets to me, told me that they're from 'er 'omeland.  Transferred 'er to Naisrep as a 'good faith' agreement, were she met me pa.? the fox chuckles, ?Only me mum is around anymore, but got me pa's sword an Hex's mum with us at all times.? she pats the klar made of a dragon's skull and a shortsword sitting on top of her pile of armor.  ?Ah became a soldier fer Naisrep, followin in me parents footsteps.  Lotsa werk an ah became a captain, but it didn' pay tha' well.  So ah became a 'venturer.  Anythin they do is their problem now.? Tia chuckles lightly, ?Not me circus, not me monkeys.?

?Wha's yer story?  Yer parents, how ye became a knight...? she looks very intrigued, hanging on to every word the worg says.






WorkingMoogle said:


> "Nothing?"  Lantana chuckles slightly, "that would be anticlimactic."  She snuggles in slightly and seems to be readying herself to sleep, "whatever it is I'm sure you all will handle it, evil Kaylees or not."



?We will, _together_.  I have faith.? The monk says quietly before closing his eyes to fall asleep, embracing the woman against him to keep her as warm as he physically can without burning her.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 27, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




The night passes uneventfully and the morning is clear bringing sun and extra-crisp chill.

At the current rate you'll arrive in the hilly area at the outskirts of the mountains around noon and will probably be in the proper foothills around nightfall (assuming of course you don't reach your destination before then, wherever that destination might be).






*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




The night passes uneventfully.  Outside the cave the blizzard rages on, there's no sign of life outside natural or unnatural.  The animals at least are busy taking cover from the storm.  When morning arrives, or what feels like morning at least, there's no change, the blizzard continues to rage on and shows no sign of stopping.

Inside the cave the fire keeps things warm enough, though the smoke adds to the general sense of claustrophobia of being stuck in the cave.  Nissa cuddles with Fluffykins, apparently warm and content in her living blanket.  Makenna rests somewhat tensely looking out into the swirling snow.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2016)

((she only need 2 hours but took the chance of sleeping a bit more))
Tassara wakes up very early and sits facing the blizzard from the safety of the cave. She closes her eyes and starts communing and praying to prepare for the day:


(( NOTE: I need to get a Widen Spell Metamagic Rod))


*Spoiler*: __ 




:: SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water
-Enhanced Diplomacy
-Guidance


lvl1
Bless
Protection from Evil
Detect Evil
Detect Evil
Entropic Shield*
Endure Elements
Detect Evil
Detect Evil
(Obscuring Mist)


lvl2
Resist Energy*
Resist Energy*
Silence
Silence
Restoration, Lesser
Protection From Evil Communal
Protection From Evil Communal
Effortless Armor*
(Pleasent Dreams)


Lvl 3
Prayer
Blindness/Deafness
Speak with Death
Speak with Death
Dipsel Magic
Dispel Magic
Wind Wall
Wind Wall
(Nap Stack)

Lvl 4
Spiritual Ally
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Planar Ally, Lesser
Dispel Magic
(Sending)

lvl 5
-Burst of Glory
-Plane Shift
-Wall of Stone
-Condemnation (Will, stunned + -10SR)
-True Seeing 
(Breath of Life)


lvl6
-Blade Barrier
-Word of Recall (HQ Base)
-Eaglesoul
(Blade Barrier)

:: SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction

1
Diagnose Disease
Gentle Breeze
Heightened Awareness
Produce Flame
Longstrider*
Speak with Animals
Obscuring Mist



2
Cat's Grace*
Bull's Strength*
Stone Call (no save, 40ft cylinder 2d6)
Sound burst 
Wild Instinct
Lesser Restoration
-bear's endurance*

3
Call Lightning
Speak with Plants
Speak with Plants
Speak with Plants
Spike Growth
Spike Growth
Spike Growth

4
-Moon Bolt
-Blast of Sand
-Languor (Will save, stunned + STR- 1d6-1/2 caster levels each round)
-Lava Splash
-Murderous Mist(damage + blinded)


lvl 5
-Wall of Fire
-Commune with Nature
-Control Winds
-Stoneskin

lvl 6 
-Wall of Stone
-Wall of Stone
-Greater Dispel Magic





After that's done, she moves to make a hearty breakfast for the rest with her rations and waffles. "Drell, do you wish some food? I don't think you need to eat, but... you may want some. I want to make sure" 

Prof. Cooking 
1d20+15
19+15 = 34

"Thank you for keeping vigil in while I sleep. You need rest now. It's important you are at your best" she tells Hayao. She then sits with Makenna while eating to keep her company. "We will be fine, Makenna. I'll get to ask some questions today too. Any ideas?" she also turns to Nissa and Drell.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2016)

After Lantana wakes, Yuki gets up, and prepares for the day, once everyone is ready to leave he picks the redhead up bridal style and travels that way, keeping her as warm as she needs.  "Just tell me if I'm bouncing too much." He smiles at her as they walk.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 27, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Thank you for keeping vigil in while I sleep. You need rest now. It's important you are at your best" she tells Hayao. She then sits with Makenna while eating to keep her company. "We will be fine, Makenna. I'll get to ask some questions today too. Any ideas?" she also turns to Nissa and Drell.



Makenna smiles and happily eats along with Tassara while occasionally gazing out the mouth of the cave.  "Not sure there is much we can do for now really," she says somewhat apprehensively.  "That's got to be a once in a decade storm, if we couldn't find whatever that thing was before I can't imagine we'll have any luck out in that."

"It might be antsy sitting in here waiting but better than being stuck out in the blizzard."  She gives a slight shrug and a smile.

 Nissa yawns and continues cuddling with Fluffykins.  "Not the most exciting of adventures I guess, but at least we're warm and dry and we've got food and water.  Storm as wild as that can't last much longer before it blows itself out.  Then we can try a trap again.  Assuming the storm didn't drive the monster off," she sounds slightly disappointed at the prospect of the last part.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2016)

"The first bodies we found said they were driven into the cave by a freak storm. So I would assume this is a similar way of hunting" there is calmness in her words. While she could have been a little bothered by the stalking she is not really afraid of the Wendigo. If any, she is frustrated on the inability to face him directly while he hides away as mists. 

"Let's wait to see if the storms lessens before midnight to try again, otherwise, I agree we could leave and come back later with Kaylee's help once the deal with the coins is resolved. In the mean time..."

Tassara uses her 8 questions... 

((I'll post them when I get home))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2016)

-Will the storm last after midnight?
-Does the wendigo know our plan to catch him?
-Is he close by? (100ft out of the cave)
-Is he planning to attack us today?
-Is the megabane related with the charred mirror?
-Should we keep hunting the wendigo and investigating the mirror? 
-If I shout outside that I'm leaving, would likely prompt him to attack?
-


((Free question, guys... I can't think of anything else ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2016)

soulnova said:


> After that's done, she moves to make a hearty breakfast for the rest with her rations and waffles. "Drell, do you wish some food? I don't think you need to eat, but... you may want some. I want to make sure"
> 
> Prof. Cooking
> 1d20+15
> ...



"Thank you, but I no longer require food. One of the many benefits of my new body," Drell explains, not looking up from his notes. "I spent much of the night considering the mystery before us. The mirror we encountered is powerful magic, but I fail to understand how it could've resulted in the Magebane, if indeed it did. I lack enough information to draw suitable conclusions." He falls silent for a moment. "On the matter of the Wendigo, it has certainly proven itself to be a patient, clever foe, but ultimately I believe we can handle it. I myself should be immune to its curse, and your clerical magic should be able to purge it from anyone else. Ultimately, we must simply wait for it to return, and deny it the avenue to escape. I could entrap it within an anti-magic field, if the more physically inclined among us would like a chance to fight the beast without worrying about its more arcane abilities."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> After Lantana wakes, Yuki gets up, and prepares for the day, once everyone is ready to leave he picks the redhead up bridal style and travels that way, keeping her as warm as she needs.  "Just tell me if I'm bouncing too much." He smiles at her as they walk.


Lantana sits comfortably, perhaps slightly amused by the situation but giving an aura of comfort off as if owning the position.

Travel in the morning is fairly quiet aside from normal creatures of the woods, eventually getting into hilly areas with a general increase in elevation.  Those with the appropriate backgrounds or skills would know that the mountains are typically quieter than the wilds themselves but are still a bastion of various monsters or creatures that call the places home.

But at least for now things are quiet.



soulnova said:


> "The first bodies we found said they were driven into the cave by a freak storm. So I would assume this is a similar way of hunting" there is calmness in her words. While she could have been a little bothered by the stalking she is not really afraid of the Wendigo. If any, she is frustrated on the inability to face him directly while he hides away as mists.
> 
> "Let's wait to see if the storms lessens before midnight to try again, otherwise, I agree we could leave and come back later with Kaylee's help once the deal with the coins is resolved. In the mean time..."



Nissa perks up listening to this, "it thinks we're trapped in here?  There are a lot of monsters that toy with their prey in the wilds, if you want to turn the tables on it you have to throw them off balance."



soulnova said:


> -Will the storm last after midnight?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> -Does the wendigo know our plan to catch him?


No.



soulnova said:


> -Is he close by? (100ft out of the cave)


No.



soulnova said:


> -Is he planning to attack us today?


No.



soulnova said:


> -Is the megabane related with the charred mirror?


Unclear.



soulnova said:


> -Should we keep hunting the wendigo and investigating the mirror?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> -If I shout outside that I'm leaving, would likely prompt him to attack?


No.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 27, 2016)

soulnova said:


> ((she only need 2 hours but took the chance of sleeping a bit more))
> Tassara wakes up very early and sits facing the blizzard from the safety of the cave. She closes her eyes and starts communing and praying to prepare for the day:
> 
> After that's done, she moves to make a hearty breakfast for the rest with her rations and waffles. "Drell, do you wish some food? I don't think you need to eat, but... you may want some. I want to make sure"
> ...


Hayao eyes her for a moment, but seems to relent after a bit. "...after I eat," he says, and does so, before he rests for a bit to regain his strength.


WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles and happily eats along with Tassara while occasionally gazing out the mouth of the cave.  "Not sure there is much we can do for now really," she says somewhat apprehensively.  "That's got to be a once in a decade storm, if we couldn't find whatever that thing was before I can't imagine we'll have any luck out in that."
> 
> "It might be antsy sitting in here waiting but better than being stuck out in the blizzard."  She gives a slight shrug and a smile.
> 
> Nissa yawns and continues cuddling with Fluffykins.  "Not the most exciting of adventures I guess, but at least we're warm and dry and we've got food and water.  Storm as wild as that can't last much longer before it blows itself out.  Then we can try a trap again.  Assuming the storm didn't drive the monster off," she sounds slightly disappointed at the prospect of the last part.


Rin takes to her large werefox form as Hayao sleeps, placing herself between him and the mouth of the cave, but gives a vaguely affirmative nod to them both as they say such.


soulnova said:


> "The first bodies we found said they were driven into the cave by a freak storm. So I would assume this is a similar way of hunting" there is calmness in her words. While she could have been a little bothered by the stalking she is not really afraid of the Wendigo. If any, she is frustrated on the inability to face him directly while he hides away as mists.
> 
> "Let's wait to see if the storms lessens before midnight to try again, otherwise, I agree we could leave and come back later with Kaylee's help once the deal with the coins is resolved. In the mean time..."
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> "Thank you, but I no longer require food. One of the many benefits of my new body," Drell explains, not looking up from his notes. "I spent much of the night considering the mystery before us. The mirror we encountered is powerful magic, but I fail to understand how it could've resulted in the Magebane, if indeed it did. I lack enough information to draw suitable conclusions." He falls silent for a moment. "On the matter of the Wendigo, it has certainly proven itself to be a patient, clever foe, but ultimately I believe we can handle it. I myself should be immune to its curse, and your clerical magic should be able to purge it from anyone else. Ultimately, we must simply wait for it to return, and deny it the avenue to escape. I could entrap it within an anti-magic field, if the more physically inclined among us would like a chance to fight the beast without worrying about its more arcane abilities."


Rin growls in the vague direction of the cave's mouth then, before settling to rest her head on her paws.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Coins_ 




((Treasure that I forgot about but apparently not everyone did))

The chest contained gems that were once worth 54720gp but will only have a value on the market of 5472gp in their current form.


*Spoiler*: _List if needed_ 






2 x Alexandrite (300 gp)
2 x Alexandrite (400 gp)
2 x Alexandrite (500 gp)
3 x Alexandrite (600 gp)
Alexandrite (700 gp)
Amber (110 gp)
Amethyst (70 gp)
Amethyst (90 gp)
Amethyst (100 gp)
Amethyst (120 gp)
2 x Aquamarine (300 gp)
2 x Aquamarine (400 gp)
4 x Aquamarine (500 gp)
Aquamarine (600 gp)
Aquamarine (700 gp)
Azurite (5 gp)
Azurite (6 gp)
Azurite (9 gp)
Azurite (13 gp)
Black Opal (600 gp)
Black Opal (800 gp)
Black Opal (900 gp)
Black Opal (1100 gp)
Black Opal (1300 gp)
Black Pearl (300 gp)
Black Pearl (400 gp)
3 x Black Pearl (500 gp)
Black Pearl (700 gp)
Black Star Sapphire (800 gp)
Black Star Sapphire (1000 gp)
2 x Bloodstone (40 gp)
Bloodstone (60 gp)
Blue Quartz (6 gp)
2 x Blue Quartz (8 gp)
2 x Blue Quartz (9 gp)
Blue Quartz (11 gp)
Blue Quartz (12 gp)
Blue Sapphire (700 gp)
Blue Star Sapphire (1000 gp)
Blue Star Sapphire (1100 gp)
Bright Green Emerald (8000 gp)
Brown-green Garnet (130 gp)
Carnelian (40 gp)
2 x Carnelian (50 gp)
Chalcedony (20 gp)
Chalcedony (30 gp)
Chalcedony (40 gp)
Chalcedony (60 gp)
Chrysoberyl (60 gp)
Chrysoberyl (90 gp)
Citrine (20 gp)
Citrine (50 gp)
Citrine (60 gp)
Coral (90 gp)
Coral (100 gp)
2 x Deep Blue Spinel (200 gp)
2 x Deep Blue Spinel (400 gp)
Deep Blue Spinel (500 gp)
Deep Blue Spinel (700 gp)
Deep Blue Spinel (800 gp)
Emerald (900 gp)
Emerald (1200 gp)
Eye Agate (7 gp)
2 x Eye Agate (9 gp)
2 x Eye Agate (10 gp)
Eye Agate (11 gp)
Eye Agate (12 gp)
Eye Agate (13 gp)
Fire Opal (600 gp)
Fire Opal (800 gp)
Freshwater Pearl (9 gp)
Freshwater Pearl (12 gp)
Golden Yellow Topaz (200 gp)
Golden Yellow Topaz (300 gp)
Golden Yellow Topaz (500 gp)
3 x Golden Yellow Topaz (600 gp)
Hematite (7 gp)
Hematite (9 gp)
Hematite (10 gp)
Hematite (14 gp)
Jasper (40 gp)
Jasper (60 gp)
Lapis Lazuli (9 gp)
Lapis Lazuli (11 gp)
Lapis Lazuli (13 gp)
2 x Malachite (10 gp)
Moonstone (40 gp)
Moonstone (50 gp)
Moonstone (70 gp)
Moss Agate (8 gp)
Moss Agate (11 gp)
Obsidian (10 gp)
Onyx (30 gp)
Onyx (70 gp)
Peridot (20 gp)
Peridot (40 gp)
2 x Peridot (50 gp)
Peridot (60 gp)
Pink Pearl (120 gp)
Pink Pearl (130 gp)
Red Garnet (60 gp)
2 x Red Garnet (90 gp)
Red-brown Spinel (70 gp)
Red-brown Spinel (90 gp)
2 x Red-brown Spinel (140 gp)
Rhodochrosite (7 gp)
3 x Rhodochrosite (8 gp)
Rhodochrosite (9 gp)
Rhodochrosite (10 gp)
Rich Purple Corundum (1000 gp)
Rock Crystal (70 gp)
Rose Quartz (20 gp)
Rose Quartz (40 gp)
Rose Quartz (60 gp)
Rose Quartz (70 gp)
Sardonyx (30 gp)
Sardonyx (40 gp)
Sardonyx (50 gp)
Silver Pearl (90 gp)
Smoky Quartz (30 gp)
Smoky Quartz (40 gp)
Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
Smoky Quartz (60 gp)
2 x Star Rose Quartz (20 gp)
3 x Star Rose Quartz (40 gp)
Star Rose Quartz (50 gp)
Tourmaline (80 gp)
Tourmaline (90 gp)
Turquoise (5 gp)
2 x Turquoise (8 gp)
2 x Turquoise (9 gp)
Turquoise (11 gp)
2 x Violet Garnet (500 gp)
3 x Violet Garnet (600 gp)
Violet Garnet (700 gp)
White Opal (500 gp)
White Opal (600 gp)
2 x White Opal (900 gp)
2 x White Opal (1000 gp)
White Opal (1200 gp)
White Pearl (90 gp)
White Pearl (120 gp)
Zircon (20 gp)
Zircon (50 gp)
Zircon (60 gp)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana sits comfortably, perhaps slightly amused by the situation but giving an aura of comfort off as if owning the position.
> 
> Travel in the morning is fairly quiet aside from normal creatures of the woods, eventually getting into hilly areas with a general increase in elevation.  Those with the appropriate backgrounds or skills would know that the mountains are typically quieter than the wilds themselves but are still a bastion of various monsters or creatures that call the places home.
> 
> But at least for now things are quiet.



The monk happily continues, keeping a good eye on the environment as well as periodically making eye contact whenever she looks over.  "Do you guys think we're getting close?" He questions, mostly to whoever is leading.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
16,+31
Total:47


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

Ulysesn preps these spells.

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



Ion stone: Hawkeye,Resist Energy,Mistsight
(4)Level 1: Camouflage,Snowsight,Hidden Shelter,Delay Poison,Keep Watch
(3)Level 2: Primal instinct,Near Horizon,Dispel Fog,Ironskin
(2)Level 3:Fickle Winds,Burst of Speed 



+3 ini for primal instinct at all times.


EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Coins_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ironwall can you repair these gems once we rest again?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 28, 2016)

*Coin...*
In the morning...

Before leaving camp Kaylee will divinate on how things will go on their travels that day.


*Later...*

Once more the druid takes to the sky only this time on the back of a nightmare unicorn.  

"Laev is a good choice, yes?"  Lion screeches from the side of the pair, clearly happy with herself.

"Yes Lion she is amazing."  Kaylee laughs as the watch around the group.

"Do not speak as if I am not here!"  Laev responds in sylvan before she starts a playful race with Lion.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+32:
5,+32
Total:37


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2016)

"Soo...What's up with the fireicorn?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2016)

Tassara smiles "thank you Drell, your insight is always appreciated"

She also casts pleasant dream on Hayao, protecting him from nightmares. 

After the comuning... "Seems like we should stay to investigate. What could we do to throw him off guard?" Tassara wonders looking at the blizzard. "Yuki and Vergil would know what to do" she chuckles. 


Max looks at her smiling. "I could use dimension door with you out, then back again. Just...annoy him. I could summon lots of smaller things and let them run outside... I wouldnt run outside right now because of the wind and visibility. We have spells to deal with the cold" 

"Maybe i can help with that. I do have a spell that allows me to calm winds around us... but it is not a big area"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 28, 2016)

*Coin...*

A low rumble comes from the treant at Yuki's question.  "Though the name is fitting, that is a nightmare."  Randan states with laughter in his voice.  "I don't think Laev would appreciate the humor in it either.  Just a friendly warning."

"I think Lion made Kaylee make it."  Juki says dropping down a couple of branches at the sound of voices.

"Like my little Ivy said, Lion felt that Kaylee needed a companion that..."  The treant pauses thinking of how he wants to word it but his branches rattle, reminiscent of a shrug.  "For lack of a better word, matched her better."  

"Even I could tell she made Lion hold back for fear of getting hurt."  Juki's legs swung in the air not far from Yuki's head.

"We all know it takes her a lot to see something."  Ogre adds in with a snort, yet again missing the foot aimed at him, though he just shrugged it off.

"I do believe that they are well matched.  The griffon is truly a selfless beast."  Randan looks up watching the trio.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2016)

Yuki nods, "Seems like it fits her...A symbol of good, having died and risen once again through use of ancient magic.  It's appearance a swirling combination of what people consider good and evil, a mixture of twisted alignment...” the monk pauses in thought for a moment, “Though...I would have doubted if...Laev?  If Laev and Kaylee were actually brought together by the will of the gods, or even were friends long before.  Two beings brought together as one from one life to another...isn't unheard of, at least from the stories the monks told me.” He dodges any of Juki's unaimed leg swings toward his head.  “I don't doubt if Trouble becomes the strongest of us, she's had the most time to prepare.” He chuckles lightly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 28, 2016)

*[The Wilds]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




Akane cupped the goblet with both hands a wide grin setting about her features. Pulling the freshly poured wine to her face. Before she drinks she takes a deep breath of the wine, it was a pungent stout smell but not off putting. Akane's deep reds cut to Tia as she takes a sip. The fox woman was so small, yet she was capable of drinking this heavy smelling wine. "Ah, nao dis is gud cher. Ol' Akane lak." the Worg woman states before taking a bigger gulp. 

Slowing her drink down she listens to Tia as she speaks of her past. Her family and how she came to be here at this moment. Akane grinned widely as she listened to Tia, her voice was soothing to her, of course Tia was thus far the only one of the group to actually talk more than a few words to her. The curse of the Worg always seemed to shun her, which is why she normally kept her armor on, she'd rather be mistrusted on hiding her face than be hated for what she was. 

That smile, however, fades when Tia asks about her past. Her large ears fold back onto her head and she turned her gaze from Tia. She didn't really know much about her parents. Zero to be exact, the order didn't tell her about how they came across her. I guess telling a young girl, Worg or not, that they found her in the woods and killed her mother thinking that the Worg had dragged an infant off. Her dad? Well even the order couldn't have suspected that he was a celestial being. Hell, they didn't really know what she was, they took her in on the novelty and the hopes of rearing a weapon of mass destruction. Thankfully for her, they actually became fond of her and raised her as a surrogate  daughter. 

"Ah dun kno' mah parents." Akane admits turning her gaze back to Tia, "Mah first memory, dey of the fort and de knights. Dey took care o' ol' Akane. Dey were strict, but dey treat me as dem. 'Cept when ah decide to uh, mark mah favorite places as mine. Dey no lak dat." Akane says thoughtfully. 

"Dey say Ah natural and made me wan o' dem in de ranks quick. I lak de missions. Well. 'Cept the last. Dat wan Ah got lost on. Doe. Ah did find you all."~


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ironwall can you repair these gems once we rest again?"



"Qualified affirmative.  Repair module is capable of extensive reparation however energies required are limited to 17 per solar cycle."



Kuno said:


> *Coin...*
> In the morning...
> 
> Before leaving camp Kaylee will divinate on how things will go on their travels that day.


"You're going to walk a lot, and climb a little and walk some more and talk way more than you need to and generally take forever."




soulnova said:


> "Maybe i can help with that. I do have a spell that allows me to calm winds around us... but it is not a big area"



Tassara casts calm weather, there's only the slightest resistance and then the blizzard outside suddenly stops replaced with only a faint flurry of snow.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2016)

Tassara casts the spell as Max looks intently from her side. As the storm ends a big smile creep on their faces. 

"I guess that will surprise him at least a little... Wanna see if we can spot him now?"  



Tassara will look outside the cave and up the *SKY* with True Seeing trying to discern the wendigo.

Perception+27 (can't roll right now)


If she sees nothing, she goes back inside and sits cross legged in a meditative state to cast Commune with Nature, focusing on the location of woodland creatures, powerful supernatural creatures and people in a 11 mile radius.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara casts the spell as Max looks intently from her side. As the storm ends a big smile creep on their faces.
> 
> "I guess that will surprise him at least a little... Wanna see if we can spot him now?"
> 
> ...



There's no sign of it when she goes to look outside.  The sensation of being stalked does appear when she goes to look however.

Communing with nature detects the presence of an unnatural creature just outside of the cave, though you can't see anything looking (even those with true sight).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Qualified affirmative.  Repair module is capable of extensive reparation however energies required are limited to 17 per solar cycle."



"Ah well, do it when you can. Long term profits and all."
Ulysesn looks at the mountains
"Can't we just teleport? We'd be there by now, but we have so many."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2016)

As the group set out, Duncan looks at the nightmare suspiciously.

"Err....Kaylee, honey...did ye do somethin weird again last night? I was sound asleep so uh....aye...."

He looks at the horse again and then to the walking plants. "Ye keep things interesting, that's for sure!" he smiles.

Upon hearing the divination, he sighs. "I love the fact that yer alter ego has a bitch like sense of humor but really, I hope ye don't turn out that way. I mean it might spice up things every now and again between the sheets but yeah, couldn't handle it permanently." he says with a shiver and a cold sweat.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 29, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Wilds]​*​
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team Coin_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ Past Coins_ 



Tia smiles, ?Maybe t'was fate tha' brought ye here.  Divine intervention maybe?? the small fox woman leans slightly more on the worg.  Akane made the fox forget about the stress of the military, the party faded away as though it was just the two of them.  For the first time in years Tia felt young, physically the fox was as lithe and dexterous as she was when she joined the military minus the lost leg, but mentally the events since she joined had worn on her.  Akane somehow refreshed her, made her feel like everything was okay.  She let her guard down, she was willing to place everything in the hands of the stranger that they just met.  Yuki was her better, and Tia would follow the monk to the death, but the knight next to her seemed to give her feelings she couldn't describe.

?Cap'n doesn' mean what he says.  'E loves ta feel th' wind in 'is hair an on 'is face.  Carryin' someone gives 'im a sense o accomplishment, even if 'e argues.? She takes another sip, shifting the furry body slightly to get more comfortable where she curls.  The dragon's dosing breaths causing the kitsune to rock with the motions of the feathered reptile's side.  Tia sighs quietly, ?Ah think t'was divine.?


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's no sign of it when she goes to look outside.  The sensation of being stalked does appear when she goes to look however.
> 
> Communing with nature detects the presence of an unnatural creature just outside of the cave, though you can't see anything looking (even those with true sight).



"Is just outside the cave" the cleric opens her eyes and Max looks at the entrance. 

"Well fuck me... should we blast him? Glitterdust?"max prepares Charlie. 


Tassara casts detect evil to check again where the comune told her it was. Max is right with her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 30, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah well, do it when you can. Long term profits and all."
> Ulysesn looks at the mountains
> "Can't we just teleport? We'd be there by now, but we have so many."



Lantana perks up a bit, "if it's an option it sure beats walking.  But it also requires knowing where we're going, just following a trail doesn't really work - or at least it's not something I can do."



soulnova said:


> "Is just outside the cave" the cleric opens her eyes and Max looks at the entrance.
> 
> "Well fuck me... should we blast him? Glitterdust?"max prepares Charlie.
> 
> ...



Detect evil descirns a single strong evil aura from the direction of the cave's exit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2016)

"Teleportation isn't really an option as it is.  We need to know exactly where we need to be, not like, 'teleport us where the coins are taking us!'" He snorts gently, "I mean, if you wouldn't mind a more monsterous form carrying you Anna, I could help pick up the pace by carrying Randan and Ogre as well."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2016)

"Personally just teleporting in that direction as far as we can see would probably get us there sooner."
Ulysesn looks around at the numerous group.
"Not like we'll be able to be stealthy wherever we go anyway."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2016)

"It isn't about stealth, it's about overshooting and having to backtrack anyway." Yuki takes a deep breath in and exhales slowly, "Patience young ranger, you must feel the intensity of the elements for the truest sense of being.  Teleportation draws at magic that we can't yet explain, you and I.  These coins draw at yet more unknown than even Drell can comprehend." 

If Lantana gives the monsterous form the go ahead, he turns into a fourteen foot tall blue skinned creature with six arms and shifts her to the lower arms.  He then sets the ogre and anyone slow into the treant's branches before picking up Randan himself and picking up the pace.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 30, 2016)

((Don't really have time to post, Lantana doesn't object to that though.  What's the speed for the group now?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2016)

((60 because of Kaylee in the sky))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 31, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Is just outside the cave" the cleric opens her eyes and Max looks at the entrance.
> 
> "Well fuck me... should we blast him? Glitterdust?"max prepares Charlie.
> 
> ...



He raises a hand, and then tries to go back to looking inconspicuous. -Not yet. Tassara, you should stay here with some of the others, and keep its attention...the rest of us can go out under the guise of looking for firewood or food, fan out, and wait for Charlie to spring the trap before we converge on it when it's blinded and visible.-


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2016)

Tassara stays in the cave with Kathy. -ill let you know when to teleport back-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2016)

((So who's staying in the cave, who's leaving?))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2016)

Max will be leaving. She can do dimension door with 2 more people as needed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2016)

((Rin and Hayao are leaving.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




((Adding Drell in with the "leave" group, which leaves Makenna and Nissa to provide immediate backup))

Hayao, Rin, Max, Drell, and Kathy head out, spreading out into the forest.  Makenna continues sitting in the cave, gazing out the exit obviously on edge.  Nissa continues lounging curled up with Fluffykins apparently unphased by the prospect of possible attack at any moment.

For a few minutes everything is quiet, then with a silent suddenness mist swirls down the entrance of the cave, it takes a humanoid form and then solidifies into the blood-stained monster from before, striking out at Makenna this time.  With uncanny reflexes she dodges the attack, sweeping back into a defensive stance.





((I'll write something for "Team Coins" later.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2016)

-It is here attacking Makena!- she tells them just how deep into the cave he is to help them teleport back.

"Makena, careful! Move back!" Tassara urges her before casting stone wall to block the entrance and keep him from leaving.  

Init
1d20+6
7+6 = 13

Round 1
Wall of Stone to block the exit of the Cave

Round 2
Cast Condemnation + Dweomer's Essence  (+5 vs SR)  + Karma Prayer Bead (CL+4)  / Gets closer





> Condemnation
> 
> (Player's Handbook II)
> 
> ...



Round 3-5 Focuses on healing as needed but if she has a chance of touching him, she will use Planeshift on him and send him to the plane of Elemental Fire. 




At the first signal from Hayao, Max grabs hims and Rin to Dimension Door to arrive right beside the Wendigo (where Tassara told them he would be) to allow Hayao to attack immediately. 

Max/Charlie
1d20+2
17+2 = 19

Round 1 
Dimension Door


Round 2
She will stay back and wait for an opening. If the wendigo is getting away, she will cast Glitterdust on him, trying to avoid the party. 

Round 3-5
She spams scorching ray if hopefully Tassara has already diminished the SR by now, but otherwise she summons a large fire elemental.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane, most anticlimactic fight ever_ 





*Round 1*:

Makenna wastes little time reacting to the creatures sudden appearance, she steps back in a spin gracefully transforming into her fiery form and lashes out with six white-hot lines of fire.  They entwine the creature as she strikes rapidly in her graceful if somewhat morbid dance.  The cave warms notably as fire consumes the creature.  After only moments Makenna pauses and the creature drops to the ground a charred husk.

She looks around somewhat cautiously, "is that it?"

((Also known as why creatures with the 'cold' subtype shouldn't attack Makenna))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2016)

Tassara stops and kind of stares at the charred husk in disbelief. "I... guess?" she smiles at Makenna.  She will use her detect evil to ensure there are no more creatures. 
Max artives with tge others Approaches to check the corpse to ensure the creature has been killed.


"Well... now that I think about it, you also destroyed one of those devils by yourself didn't you?" Tassara walks to her and gives her a great hug. "I don't know if you are aware of this but those devils were like lords, some of the best... and even then they couldn't withstand your strikes of fire and goodness" 

"That's the stuff of legends" Max nods, poking the body with a stick. 

"You are good and wonderful Makena"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 3, 2016)

Hayao steps in, ready to start swinging, before realizing that the charred husk was the wendigo, and his posture relaxes. "Well then," he says in a clipped tone, looking over at Makenna. "Adequate work." He approaches the corpse cautiously to make certain, blade still brandished a little bit.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 3, 2016)

((Don't really have time to post at the moment.  There's no evil in the area other than the residual aura from the dead Wendigo.  It is dead, apparently especially vulnerable to fire.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Don't really have time to post at the moment.  There's no evil in the area other than the residual aura from the dead Wendigo.  It is dead, apparently especially vulnerable to fire.))



((








))
Ulysesn looks at the mountains and realizes something.
Other things need to eat, normally this would be normal thinking however Ulysesn probably hasn't eaten anything in over a month, least not for anything besides fun.
"Hang on, I need to gather some supplies from the area before we go into those mountains since food will be scarce there, enough for all of us to eat and possibly the rest of the group. I'll need someone strong with me to carry everything however."
Survival: 1d20+30
15+30 = 45
((enough food for 18 and a half people for one day, might need more than this))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2016)

"Well, in any case now that the storm is gone and the wendigo was taken cared off it seems we can focus on exploring for more clues on the megabane" Tassara moves to regard the corpse but leaves it where it is.  Most of the party should be rested and sans Max's dimension door no one else spent any spells.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Team Coins_ 




The group continues on, hunting notwithstanding.  With Yuki carrying the slower members the group makes better speed and is into the mountains proper by the time nightfall arrives.

While they're making camp a pair of voices approaches, quickly coming into view.  Two creatures, vaguely humanoid bundles of sticks and rocks about the size of a man hover gently in the air.  They banter back and forth rapidly to one another, "heads" moving about inspecting things.

"Told you there was something."
"Something could mean anything, didn't say humans."
"Point wasn't what they were, but that they were."
"Your point doesn't matter, there's always something."
"Gotta check things out, getting more restless by the minute"
"Which means what?  If it gets more restless either way what's it matter to nobody?"
"Oh shove off, humans, lots of humans, means more trouble for us probably."
"Are they humans?  I thought they were the ones with the dangley bits?"
"Didn't you pay any attention?  Humans are the ones with _blue_ eyes."

While their heads seem to "look" at the party and the campsite they don't appear to overly react to the party at all as they approach.





*Spoiler*: _Team Magebane_ 




Makenna shies away from the praise, "I just acted.  The devils, they felt, wrong?  I guess is the best I could describe it.  They _shouldn't_ be here, fighting them just felt natural."  She pauses a moment, closes her eyes, drifts to the floor and shifts back to her normal human appearance blinking slightly as if surprised by this.  She looks at the wendigo corpse before continuing, "this seems wrong too, I guess, but it was more reflex.  It," she pauses, hesitantly.  "It used to be human?  Before?  Should I have held back?  Could it be cured?"  She seems slightly disturbed at the thought.

((Whereabouts are you searching?  Back at the bandit camp?  Other areas in the dense woods?  Or more hills?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 3, 2016)

Yuki slowly blinks at the banter of the bundles of sticks, "Erm..." the monk moves closer, satyr form being most comfortable in the cool weather of the mountains, covering his upper half with the continual flame coat, "Hello?" he tilts his head at them, "What're you doing here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

"If it gets more restless?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki slowly blinks at the banter of the bundles of sticks, "Erm..." the monk moves closer, satyr form being most comfortable in the cool weather of the mountains, covering his upper half with the continual flame coat, "Hello?" he tilts his head at them, "What're you doing here?"


"Walking, obviously."
"Well, not walking exactly, who does that really, but that's the expression."
"Is it an expression or a colloquialism?"
"Oh, well, what do you know anyway?"
"You're getting off point, it asked us a question."
"Yes, but it has it backwards.  What are we doing here?  What are they doing here?  Humans and elves, and zombies"
"Nasty business that."
"Yeah, but, then, you know."
"So, yeah, what is it?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If it gets more restless?"


"Yes, exactly!"
"Oh, sure, you need random strangers to support you, don't you see how that weakens your position?"
"You're just mad that they didn't support you!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 3, 2016)

"Ah, what are you?" He questions, giving a vague expression of confusion.  "We're just following a trail."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Ah, what are you?" He questions, giving a vague expression of confusion.  "We're just following a trail."


"I've asked myself that question a lot really."
"You're an idiot."
"Mother said I should have been a doctor."
"You're an idiot."
"I always wanted to be an engineer."
"You're an idiot."
"But alas, stuck doing patrols."
"You're an idiot."
"Following a trail?"
"In your sleep?"
"Doesn't look like any trails here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

"Are spirits possessing sticks and stone or are of sticks and stone?"
knowledge: (nature) 1d20+8
12+8 = 20


----------



## Kuno (Feb 3, 2016)

*Coin...*
Earlier...

"Uly, we don't need you hunting.  Remember we harvested the beetle."  Kaylee reminded the ranger.

*
At Campsite...*

The druid watches the bundles approaching.  She smiles with amusement at their antics but remains quiet at the fact that others have spoken, trying to figure out what they are.

Knowledge Nature...
Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 3, 2016)

"It's a trail you don't see with your eyes.  You see with your touch.  But you don't know where you're going until you get there.  Patrols are good, yes they are, but who is telling you to go into patrol?" The monk slowly feeling more at home talking to them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Are spirits possessing sticks and stone or are of sticks and stone?"
> knowledge: (nature) 1d20+8
> 12+8 = 20


There doesn't seem to be any magic inherent in the sticks and stones that you can tell.  It's more as if someone just picked up a clump of stuff and shaped it into a vaguely humanoid form.

"Sticks?  Stones?  Why I've never!"
"Oh now you've done it, I'll be hearing about this for _weeks_."
"Spent months crafting this I did.  Spirits?  My lord."



Kuno said:


> *At Campsite...*
> 
> The druid watches the bundles approaching.  She smiles with amusement at their antics but remains quiet at the fact that others have spoken, trying to figure out what they are.
> 
> ...



Kaylee's familiar with a type of fae known as 'battle imps' or 'puppet imps' or more plainly 'stickmen.'  The actual living creature is a tiny fairy species known for impressive telekenetic power, the shell they move around in is mostly for show, comfort, and defense.

They're typically goodly fae, not terribly prone to mischief or hostility (at least by fairy standards).



Captain Obvious said:


> "It's a trail you  don't see with your eyes.  You see with your touch.  But you don't know  where you're going until you get there.  Patrols are good, yes they are,  but who is telling you to go into patrol?" The monk slowly feeling more at home talking to them.



"Follow trails you can't see?  How insane."
"Humans, remember?"
"Oh, right, carry on then I guess?"
"You know, I've never though about it"
"_Big_ surprise"
"Who does he think telling us what to do anyway?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

> "Who does he think telling us what to do anyway?"


"I guess he tells you what to do because you two bicker far too long."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2016)

Yuki scoffs, "I'm no human.  I'm but a creature of the wilds like yourselves, similar to a centaur when I don't change my form." He nods, "You two are interesting creatures, who is in charge?  One of you, or someone higher?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 4, 2016)

Rubbing her forehead at the responses of her teammates and stifling a giggle at the pair, Kaylee remains still but only for a moment.  She decides to step forward before before any damage is done.  "Hello my friends."  The druid smiles at the pair.  "If that trail is the one you are following,"  She gestures at the footprints the group may have left.  "I can assure you that you have reached the end.  Is there something we can help you with?"  Again she smiles warmly.  "We truly mean you no harm and are merely passing through."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2016)

"From what I can understand... they were humans. What there is now is a husk. Something else has taken over the body... the host is long gone." 


Their only clue is still at the bandit camp. Looking at the surroundings would be a good start. If they find nothing else she suggest to try the forest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2016)

"Only the most powerful magic can restore one who has become a wendigo," Drell says, "And even that is just theory, to my knowledge."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2016)

"If we keep followin this path, where does it lead us?" Duncan asks


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2016)

"No Duncan, there is no trail.  But there is a trail.  Mm.  They don't know where we are to go, but even we don't.  They were merely on patrol, but we know where we're headed.  See?" He states confidently.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2016)

"Actually, what the fuck, Yuki?" Duncan says. "Maybe I need te be drunk for this. I need a spell te get me instantly wasted. Why don't I have a spell like that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

Vergil said:


> "Actually, what the fuck, Yuki?" Duncan says. "Maybe I need te be drunk for this. I need a spell te get me instantly wasted. Why don't I have a spell like that?"



"Probably because it'd be hard to cast spells drunk."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2016)

"Nae, ish no' ah do it all th' time." Tia pipes up from her perch, half interested as she keeps an eye on Akane.  While Yuki grins wordlessly at Duncan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2016)

((Sorry again about the delay.  And the fact that "I'm exhausted" somehow translates in my mind to "hey XCom 2 unlocked at 11:00pm, you should wait until 12:30 for it to finish installing and then play until 1:30 or so.  That sounds like an excellent life choice."   ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I guess he tells you what to do because you two bicker far too long."


"Bicker?  Do we bicker?"
"I don't think so, I'd have to listen to your opinions to really bicker with you."
"See?  I didn't think we did."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki scoffs, "I'm no human.  I'm but a creature of the wilds like yourselves, similar to a centaur when I don't change my form." He nods, "You two are interesting creatures, who is in charge?  One of you, or someone higher?"


"Oh, the great and mighty [burst of static]."
"[Burst of static] leads the tribe!"
"[Burst of static] is wonderful!"
"[Burst of static] is the greatest!"
"[Burst of static] performs wonders!"
"All hail the mighty [Burst of static]!"



Kuno said:


> Rubbing her forehead at the responses of her teammates and stifling a giggle at the pair, Kaylee remains still but only for a moment.  She decides to step forward before before any damage is done.  "Hello my friends."  The druid smiles at the pair.  "If that trail is the one you are following,"  She gestures at the footprints the group may have left.  "I can assure you that you have reached the end.  Is there something we can help you with?"  Again she smiles warmly.  "We truly mean you no harm and are merely passing through."


The pair regards the group with what seems to be an air of skepticism for a moment before replying.
"Okay, if you say so."
"Boss-man says check it out we check it out."
"Human types mean trouble, more often than not."
"But you guys seem normal enough to us."
"Keep your eyes open though, lots of trouble lately."
"Nothing wants to stand still anymore."
"No more peace and quiet, you know?"



Vergil said:


> "If we keep followin this path, where does it lead us?" Duncan asks


((As Yuki points out you're not really following a path, much more cross country.  But I can assume you're indicating the direction.))

The pair thinks for a moment.
"Nothing really, I don't think."
"A nice cave troll couple."
"Pretty boring really."
"The Bu-Kang Frost Giant clan's kind of in that direction."
"Nothing I can think of."
"The Kobolds of the Sparkling Rock maybe?"
"Yeah, pretty much nothing."
The pair pause again thinking before speaking.
"Well, if you keep going that way you'll hit the quiet city I think?"
"Maybe, but who goes there?  It's boring."



soulnova said:


> "From what I can understand... they were humans. What there is now is a husk. Something else has taken over the body... the host is long gone."





Nicodemus said:


> "Only the most powerful magic can restore one who has become a wendigo," Drell says, "And even that is just theory, to my knowledge."



Makenna seems generally relieved by this.  "I guess that's good at least.  Just feels a little bad, I mean it's not like whoever he was asked to become a monster."



soulnova said:


> Their only clue is still at the bandit camp. Looking at the surroundings  would be a good start. If they find nothing else she suggest to try the  forest.



Going back to the bandit camp finds it the same as the group left it.  Tassara can certainly finish her work of setting the bodies to rest if she is so inclined.  If she has other things she still wanted to do there she can.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2016)

Hayao walks through the snow with light steps, seeming indifferent to the cold and newly wreathed camp site. "Curious," he says, as he stops in the middle of the camp.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2016)

"Oh well... I should at least finish covering them up" Tassara will ask Kathy to dig some dirt and Max will be summoning an earth elemental to help with the covering. 

Before placing the bodies to rest, she uses on Speak with Dead with one of the remaining bodies (one that isn't the leader and the guy who first got his throat bit off).  She will ask some additional questions.

Where was the place where they ambushed the caravan to get the mirror?
Did they left any bodies there?
What's the last thing you know happened with the mirror? 
Max whispers something to Tassara and smiles.  *sigh* Ok, where can we find other treasure your group had stolen?  


Tassara looks at Hayao curiously. "What is it? Do you notice something strange?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Where was the place where they ambushed the caravan to get the mirror?


"Not far outside of Rihac, on the road towards Ffidrac."



soulnova said:


> Did they left any bodies there?


"Left them where they lay."



soulnova said:


> What's the last thing you know happened with the mirror?


"It was packed away with the other loot to fence later."



soulnova said:


> Max whispers something to Tassara and smiles.  *sigh* Ok, where can we find other treasure your group had stolen?



"It's all in the storage tent."

Any "tent" has long since been reclaimed by the elements, the mirror is in an area with some other scattered goods though any appreciable value has long since been destroyed by the elements.  The containers that once stored the goods were haphazardly arrayed, either the brigands had no sense of order or they were searched through already.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2016)

"That's that" Max kicks one of the empty and half destroyed crates. "Damn"

Tassara will finish bury them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pair thinks for a moment.
> "Nothing really, I don't think."
> "A nice cave troll couple."
> "Pretty boring really."
> ...



"So where is your place then? Is it that boring too?
Also I wouldn't mind some word of not attacking us getting out there."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2016)

Hayao shakes his head, glancing up at the sky again. "Nothing. Just attempting to make sense of matters, that's all." He turns back to Tassara. "You're certain that the affliction is gone, and you don't feel any differently?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2016)

Tassara will use diagnose disease on herself to make sure she is not being affected by the wendigo sickness anymore. 


"Yeah, check yourself. That thing was really horrible. Making someone hunger for their own..." Max pats Tassara on the shoulder.  "Heh, I wonder if the megabane is like a wendigo but for magic..." she quiets down leaving the idea floating in the air. "I mean... could that been even possible?" she rises an eyebrow and turns to Drell.

K.Arcana+17
Spellcraft+16


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "That's that" Max kicks one of the empty and half destroyed crates. "Damn"
> 
> Tassara will finish bury them.



Tassara buries the bodies without further interruption.

While she works Makenna stands near the burned remains of the mirror looking at it curiously.  Eventually she chimes in, "so even if we don't know what specifically happened to the mirror if we know where it was headed maybe we can learn something there?  At least that's more direct than wandering the forest hoping to stumble across things."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So where is your place then? Is it that boring too?
> Also I wouldn't mind some word of not attacking us getting out there."



"Well, we're nice people, we don't attack unless you're being a threat."
"Nope, nice people don't attack nice people."
"Can't really speak to the giants though."
"Yeah, they'll attack anyone that gets near, or annoys them, or paints themselves blue and tries to race through their fort."
"Yeah."
"Not sure I can vouch for the trolls either."
"Hey, they're nice, they just get hungry some times."
"Most of the time."
"Well, yeah, but by Troll standards trying to eat guests is considered polite!"
"Kobolds generally stick to themselves though."
"Yeah, except when they don't."
"Maybe."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao shakes his head, glancing up at the sky again. "Nothing. Just attempting to make sense of matters, that's all." He turns back to Tassara. "You're certain that the affliction is gone, and you don't feel any differently?"



((Tassara has not felt anything strange from the bite, nor has the sensation of being stalked returned))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will use diagnose disease on herself to make sure she is not being affected by the wendigo sickness anymore.


There's no presence of disease within Tassara.




soulnova said:


> "Yeah, check yourself. That thing was really horrible. Making someone hunger for their own..." Max pats Tassara on the shoulder.  "Heh, I wonder if the megabane is like a wendigo but for magic..." she quiets down leaving the idea floating in the air. "I mean... could that been even possible?" she rises an eyebrow and turns to Drell.
> 
> K.Arcana+17
> Spellcraft+16



Strictly speaking the Wendigo curse carries the compulsion to consume the flesh of your own race (or your former race depending on how you judge I guess).  This hunger comes with a corrupting force (the Wendigo becomes chaotic evil) that compels them to kill to sate that hunger.  Beyond this change the intelligence, skills, and motivations of the victim do not change.

There's no precedent for the curse to change in a way that it would target magic (of course that isn't to say that it _couldn't_, I mean, "magic").


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2016)

Tassara sighs in relief. "I'm clean. No traces of the sickness"

Max nods to her with a smile but keeps wondering for a while.


"Well, if everyone is fine with it, we could move to the forest, start looking there too"

When she did commune with nature she didn't feel any other supernatural creatures besides the wendigo in the 11 mile radius?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Well, we're nice people, we don't attack unless you're being a threat."
> "Nope, nice people don't attack nice people."
> "Can't really speak to the giants though."
> "Yeah, they'll attack anyone that gets near, or annoys them, or paints themselves blue and tries to race through their fort."
> ...


"A shame then, seems you two know your way around here though. Wonder if  the pixie village Nissa likes is known to them. 
They throw great parties with alcohol."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara sighs in relief. "I'm clean. No traces of the sickness"
> 
> Max nods to her with a smile but keeps wondering for a while.
> 
> ...



The bandit camp is already in the forest, though you certainly can search the forest more if you want.

The communion did not reveal any other supernatural creatures (which is fairly expected, supernatural creatures are quite rare outside of the wilds).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A shame then, seems you two know your way around here though. Wonder if  the pixie village Nissa likes is known to them.
> They throw great parties with alcohol."


"Don't travel much really."
"Pixies?"
"Yeah, you don't assume all fae know each other do you?"
"I mean, honestly."
"But I'm sure they're very nice people."
"For pixies."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Don't travel much really."
> "Pixies?"
> "Yeah, you don't assume all fae know each other do you?"
> "I mean, honestly."
> ...


"You should travel more, it's why people don't know anything about Fae for the most part. Well, aside from the people that treat you like resources for magic by... Well watch out for those."
Ulysesn pulls out a compass and a world map then offers it to the two fae
"Here, for those that haven't seen the world and wish too. I imagine someone where you live would want these. Anyone can be an adventurer."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2016)

Hayao looks momentarily relieved as he takes Tassara's confirmation in stride, and turns to Makenna. He studies her for a moment, and then nods, Rin raising her blind gaze. "That's a good point...so should we move towards finding the location their caravan was headed towards, you think? Can you ask their spirits?" Hayao nods once, glancing towards the way they'd come.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2016)

Tassara agrees to look for the place of the caravan attack. "Yes, I should be able to talk to at least one of them if their remains are still lying around. They should be... not far outside of Rihac, on the road towards Ffidrac" she will mount Kathy to stay on par with the others. 


Tassara will guide them back closer to Rihac to look for said road.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You should travel more, it's why people don't know anything about Fae for the most part. Well, aside from the people that treat you like resources for magic by... Well watch out for those."
> Ulysesn pulls out a compass and a world map then offers it to the two fae
> "Here, for those that haven't seen the world and wish too. I imagine someone where you live would want these. Anyone can be an adventurer."


"Um, thanks I guess."
"Though I don't think we'll get the chance."
"Have to protect our home, you know."
"That's the way of the wilds, if we don't, then who will?"



soulnova said:


> Tassara agrees to look for the place of the caravan attack. "Yes, I should be able to talk to at least one of them if their remains are still lying around. They should be... not far outside of Rihac, on the road towards Ffidrac" she will mount Kathy to stay on par with the others.
> 
> 
> Tassara will guide them back closer to Rihac to look for said road.



The group heads back to Rihac and finds the road leading to Ffidrac.  The road itself is pretty typical (once outside of the blast radius of Rihac at least) and in fact still shows signs of occasional travel, though fairly infrequent).


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2016)

"I hope there are still signs of tge caravan" she will follow the road and check for them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Um, thanks I guess."
> "Though I don't think we'll get the chance."
> "Have to protect our home, you know."
> "That's the way of the wilds, if we don't, then who will?"



Ulysesn frowns and looks towards the mountains
"Do you know about the blackness eating its way through the wilds? Hordes of undead that force the living out?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2016)

Yuki nods, listening to the pair, "The way of the wilds is a bit of a reach for him to understand.  For many of our friends."  He stares vaguely into the distance, "You ever need my help, give us a sign, and I'll be back in a flash." He smiles, "Gotta help eachother out." With a snap of his fingers he turns back into his feral alseid form and stretches out all six limbs before backing up and turning away, "Not much else for me to say.  Fair thee well." He trots back to the camp if only for a few moments before heading off a bit.

((Follow up post once I get done playing witcher.  ))


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 7, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Nae, ish no' ah do it all th' time." Tia pipes up from her perch, half interested as she keeps an eye on Akane.  While Yuki grins wordlessly at Duncan.



*[The Wilds and into the Mountains]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




One could never say that Akane was the sharpest quill dipped in the inkwell and she lived up to those low expectations almost everyday. Well, at least on the bad decision making scale. The Ranger/Knight was brash, rash and a wee bit on the crazy side. So, as dawn broke she was still sipping on alcohol, having moved on from the wine to bumming some off others then going back to Tia and rummaging through her stocks again. The Worg woman promised she pay them back, though she was somewhat light on coin, that is. If she could find her coin purse, where ever she left it in her bag of holding.

Yes, Akane frequently lost things in her own bag of holding, its such a vast empty space she'd tried to explain. Hell, once she lost her lance in that damn thing, threatened to climb in after it. That, however, is a story for another day, as it were. Let us peek in on what is unraveling as the team moves forward, up into the mountains. The Worg woman, much to Tia's amusement, had dressed herself in her drunken state. Though Tia insisted on helping Akane would have none of it and now she was trouncing around in Armor that was worn quite incorrectly. Gauntlets on the wrong arm, breast plate being worn on her back. It was quite humorous hearing her complain that her boobs felt more squished than normal. At least she was sober enough to get her gloves on the right hands. 

Helmet lopsided Akane followed at her pace as they ascended up into the brisk cold. Luckily for her, she had fur in most places and a thin faint covering elsewhere under all that silk and metal. Though she was through the worse, awaiting the inevitable hangover she was still buzzed enough to largely ignore when the talking bundle of sticks appeared. As Tia watched Akane got a tune stuck in her head from her days back training as a Squire and she starts to shake her booty and dance around, pretty much ignoring all else around her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



The roaming alseid rushed out of the camp after stating to the others he would be back after while.  He pulls out a set of dice and the set of tarot cards once he finds a good large boulder to use as a table.  Staying in the deertaur form, he takes a breath, ?I'm sorry I haven't been giving you as many prayers and no prizes.? The monk chuckles, shuffling the cards in his hands, ?Obviously you know why.  All this chaos within the Dreamwalkers, I thrive with it.? he snorts, ?What kind of shit name is Dreamwalkers anyway?  Nobody is going to believe that we went into a plane of dreams, nor will they believe what we did in a thousand years time.  Hell, the way this is going, might not be anyone in a thousand years to remember.?  he holds the deck at arms reach facing away from him.  

Obsidian eyes stare into the back of the cards before lids closing and taking the dice with the other hand, rolling them and landing a pair of fives.  Perfectly balanced.  Something about that flared the alseid's temper, a fiery fist slams into the stone, fracturing and scorching the surface.  His breath pauses as he stares down at the boulder, any residual frost or snow melting from the impact.  ?The world is nothing but risks and perfectly conducted chaos.?  He closes his eyes, grasping the dice again and tossing them on the burnt surface, a grin scrawling upon his face as he opens his eyes again, ?One, six.?

?Perfect numbers, those perfect numbers will lead me on the defeat of the magebane, the protection of my friends and defense of the wilds.? he rubs his hand through the ashy dust on the stone, placing it over the scarred mark that Tia left, ?I'm no longer just Yuki.  I'm Wildheart, the Witch of the Wild's Prince of Many Faces.  Loyal follower of Risk, defender of the wilds, leader of the Chaos Covenant, and knight of the Fan Princess.? he grins, grasping the dice again in one hand, placing the tarot cards in his bag.  ?I must become the best, I have to get as strong as I can, to defeat those that stand in our way.  You can't stand idly by and just assume power is going to stare you in the face, no.  You have to reach out for it yourself.? He grins and stares out into the distance, ?So, anything you want to throw at me??


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2016)

Ulysesn casts the spell Hidden Shelter to hide everyone for 24 hours until ready to leave

stealth +41


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 7, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "I hope there are still signs of tge caravan" she will follow the road and check for them.



Hayao keeps a sharp eye out, moving at the front of the progression with a brisk pace and considering the path as he studies the recent tracks and anything else he might pick out. "There will be," he says with surprising confidence, and an unfocused, distant tone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2016)

@Yuki: There's no immediate, or at least apparent, response to your declaration.

@Team Coin:  The pair of battle imps, seemingly satisfied the group isn't an immediate threat, head back to wherever they came from.  The night passes uneventfully and morning soon greets them with chill winds and the promise of more travel ahead of them.

@Team Magebane: You head down the road for a few hours looking for signs of the raided caravan.  About the time dusk is setting in you notice what turns out to be the ruins a wagon pulled off the road a ways.

The wagon itself has long since succumbed to the effects of the environment, it's really little more than a pile of rotted out wood with the occasional metal fixture in it.  There's no sign of any goods it might have been carrying or any bodies of people that might have been with it.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2016)

Does the wagon bears any crest or sign that can tell us where it first came from?

Tassara will look about for signs of graves and use Speak with Plants with the trees in that area to ask them if they know where the bodies of the caravan are buried, their roots should feel them... 

If she has no luck that way, she turns into an earth elemental and explores the ground.

Meanwhile, Max will help to make camp again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> @Team Coin:  The pair of battle imps, seemingly satisfied the group isn't an immediate threat, head back to wherever they came from.  The night passes uneventfully and morning soon greets them with chill winds and the promise of more travel ahead of them.



Ulysesn preps these spells.

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



Ion stone: Hawkeye,Resist Energy,Mistsight
(4)Level 1: Camouflage,Snowsight,Hidden Shelter,Delay Poison,Keep Watch
(3)Level 2: Primal instinct,Near Horizon,Dispel Fog,Ironskin
(2)Level 3:Fickle Winds,Burst of Speed 



+3 ini for primal instinct at all times.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Wilds and into the Mountains]​*​
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team Coin_
> ...


Tia...helps keep Akane in line.  Making Hex pace the drunken warg and giving quiet reassurance.



EvilMoogle said:


> @Yuki: There's no immediate, or at least apparent, response to your declaration.


With his level of confidence, he nods and places his dice in his pocket, happy to head back so he can cuddle Lantana.



EvilMoogle said:


> @Team Coin:  The pair of battle imps, seemingly satisfied the group isn't an immediate threat, head back to wherever they came from.  The night passes uneventfully and morning soon greets them with chill winds and the promise of more travel ahead of them.



Yuki continues with carrying a significant portion of this half of the party to travel faster.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Does the wagon bears any crest or sign that can tell us where it first came from?
> 
> Tassara will look about for signs of graves and use Speak with Plants with the trees in that area to ask them if they know where the bodies of the caravan are buried, their roots should feel them...
> 
> ...



There's no crest on the wagon, or at least not anymore (recognizing it as a wagon would probably take Drell level skill checks really, it's been rotting for at least a decade).

Communing with the plants does indeed reveal two buried bodies nearby.  The graves are unmarked and the bodies were buried without adornment of cask or coffin.  Unearthing them reveals the two bodies unceremoniously wrapped in what was once a cheap cloth.  The corpses are closer to skeletons than zombies at this point though they're intact enough.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2016)

Tassara clears her forehead from some loose strands of hair. "Phew... well, we have at least someone here. Let's hope they are from that caravan..."

-Did your caravan carry a magic mirror? (Just to confirm we have the right bodies. xD)
-What was the caravan's planned route? 
-Who was supposed to receive the mirror?
-Who sent the mirror with the caravan? 
-Beside the attack to the caravan, did anything unusual happen during the trip?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 8, 2016)

soulnova said:


> -Did your caravan carry a magic mirror? (Just to confirm we have the right bodies. xD)


"Yes"



soulnova said:


> -What was the caravan's planned route?


"Loaded up in Htuomylp, headed to Ffidrac, through Reirt, then on to Sirap."



soulnova said:


> -Who was supposed to receive the mirror?


"We were supposed to meet the mage Thandar in Obretiv."



soulnova said:


> -Who sent the mirror with the caravan?


"Thandar arranged for the travel, left us in Rihac was traveling separately from there."



soulnova said:


> -Beside the attack to the caravan, did anything unusual happen during the trip?


"No, the trip was pretty smooth until it wasn't."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2016)

((Obretiv? Is that our city base, right?))


Is Thandar a name familiar to Max? 



"Good, we at least got a name. If Thandar is still alive, he might very well be on Obretiv now... I can prepare more divination spells tomorrow morning to ask about him." She looks at Drell hoping he can give more insight on the wizard so she can narrow down her questions for later.  She feels like this could actually be an advance on their investigation.

She will obviously put back the bodies to rest. Afterwards she helps to set up camp and makes dinner.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 8, 2016)

soulnova said:


> ((Obretiv? Is that our city base, right?))
> 
> 
> Is Thandar a name familiar to Max?



Obretiv is the city near the party's base.

Thandar is a name known to Max and anyone with ranks in Knowledge: Local, Knowledge: Arcane, or Knowledge: Nobility (no check needed) or anyone able to make a DC 5 int check.  He is more commonly referred to as the Mage King Thandar, the ruler of Aurum.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Obretiv is the city near the party's base.
> 
> Thandar is a name known to Max and anyone with ranks in Knowledge: Local, Knowledge: Arcane, or Knowledge: Nobility (no check needed) or anyone able to make a DC 5 int check.  He is more commonly referred to as the Mage King Thandar, the ruler of Aurum.



Max starts laughing out loud. "Oh boy... this is rich. Quite literally. Yeah, we might have a problem getting in direct contact with this man. He's the ruler of Aurum!"

Tassara double takes Max. "-THAT- Thandar?"

"Well... seems like we might have found out more than we expected to find. Wasn't he offering refuge for runaway mage from the megabane?"  Max scratches her head trying to recall the basic story of his rise to power or other achievements.

K.Arcana +17


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 8, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Well... seems like we might have found out more than we expected to find. Wasn't he offering refuge for runaway mage from the megabane?"  Max scratches her head trying to recall the basic story of his rise to power or other achievements.
> 
> K.Arcana +17



Thandar's rise is relatively recent, only being of prominence the last few decades.  He was originally a Ylatian trained mage specializing in artifacture and magical craftsmanship.  Dissatisfied with having to bend knee to any of the kingdoms he instead founded a base of operations in the Wilds.  For some period of time it was just Thandar and some allies he had gathered to his name, only in the last 10-20 years did Aurum really jump from an oddity to the prominent trade empire it exists as today.

Max isn't sure of any specific drive behind things, from what she is aware of the first generation of portals were opened to the capitals of the four nations almost simultaneously, with the other major cities following behind over the next few years.  Now a huge percentage of trade passes through Aurum and the Mage King is at least on the short list of richest men alive.

Since the advent of the Magebane killings Thandar has proclaimed Aurum as a safe-haven for mages and craftsmen of all kinds (it has _always_ sought to attract these types).  While some of the mages of Aurum have vanished there have been no concrete attacks in the city that can be linked to the Magebane phenomenon.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2016)

Tassara listens carefully at Max recounting what she knows about Thandar, (surely Drell can add to that). 

"A powerful mage like him would surely have anti-scrying and anti-divination spells on him. If the megabane is linked to him and the mirror, that would explain why Lady Silver wasn't able to find out anything so far" 

"I'll try to contact her with my dream and tell her what we have found out so far"

Once night comes, she will go to sleep and attempt to contact her. Tassara had told her she would be trying to get in touch with her if they found anything. 

(( What was her name? Silver-what? xD Sorry))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara listens carefully at Max recounting what she knows about Thandar, (surely Drell can add to that).
> 
> "A powerful mage like him would surely have anti-scrying and anti-divination spells on him. If the megabane is linked to him and the mirror, that would explain why Lady Silver wasn't able to find out anything so far"
> 
> ...



Lady Silverymirror (())

Makenna's silent while the the pair discuss their thoughts and findings, a conflicted look on her face.  Finally she speaks with a somewhat quiet, subdued voice, "if it were the Mage King Thandar, or some agent, then it's just coincidence that our search brought us here?"  She pauses hesitantly and gazes back in the direction of the former town.  "I'm not sure what to think of that exactly, I mean, it's better than it involving me somehow I guess but it's still."   She trails off shaking her head at a loss for words.

"Thandar?"  Nissa chimes in.  "He's the guy from the tall place?  I've never actually seen it, it's a long ways from my village, but most of the fairies I know that have don't like it.  It's a very human place, no offense."  She seems as perky as ever, apparently unphased by the idea.  "So what do we do?  Gather the others, march in and tell him to knock it out or we'll blast him?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2016)

"I do not think it was a coincidence, in either of your cases. Your involvement wasn't just...a twist of fate. There's something deeper there,"  Hayao says sharply, adjusting his glasses. "Thandar offering refuge to mages, his rise to power recently, and the Magebane's depredations do not seem unaligned."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2016)

"We know very little still. We should look into this more thoroughly and give him the benefit of the doubt. If any, if the mirror has anything to do with Megabane and the thieves stole it and got destroyed by something else, I don't think Thandar could be totally at fault here" she speaks calmly. "He deserves that much. We will move with Kaylee after this... we will need everyone if we want to look at this later."

She will cast Sending for Lady Silvermirror: -Found burnt rests of a magic Mirror of Souls seemingly stolen years ago from King Thandar's caravan on way to Obretiv. Rihac's destruction related?-

The message should arrive. She hopes she gets a reply. Otherwise she will enter the Dream State and try to contact her through there again. After that, (whether she's successful or not) she is ready if the others want to leave with Teleport to catch up with Kaylee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki continues with carrying a significant portion of this half of the party to travel faster.



"I hope none of you mind gathering firewood before we go into the mountains. I'd rather we not freeze to death."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2016)

Before they head out, Kaylee will Divinate on the day's travels.

_Now_
"We won't, besides, if you wanted to do that you should have done it last night." He states simply, "We need to keep going, we aren't on one of your field training expeditions." He glances up to the sky, Kaylee's flying group and the dragon/fox pair up there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Before they head out, Kaylee will Divinate on the day's travels.
> 
> _Now_
> "We won't, besides, if you wanted to do that you should have done it last night." He states simply, "We need to keep going, we aren't on one of your field training expeditions." He glances up to the sky, Kaylee's flying group and the dragon/fox pair up there.


Ulysesn looks at the treant and replys with cynicism
"I see that you won't mind the tree being used as tinder then. Even trees need warmth after all, I'm sure he won't mind sparing a branch or two in exchange."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2016)

"Don't.  Even.  That's like Duncan saying he wants to eat Kathy.  You don't harm a friend." with that he gives a dismissive snort, obviously ready to ignore anything else that Ulysesn says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Don't.  Even.  That's like Duncan saying he wants to eat Kathy.  You don't harm a friend." with that he gives a dismissive snort, obviously ready to ignore anything else that Ulysesn says.



"You also don't let your friends freeze to death or ignore what they have to say, but then we never were friends since then."
Ulysesn's wings unfurl 
"Tree Limbs grow back, friendships don't."
And he flies ahead of Yuki unencumbered.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> "I do not think it was a coincidence, in either of your cases. Your involvement wasn't just...a twist of fate. There's something deeper there,"  Hayao says sharply, adjusting his glasses. "Thandar offering refuge to mages, his rise to power recently, and the Magebane's depredations do not seem unaligned."



Makenna nods at this but stays quiet, contemplating.



soulnova said:


> "We know very little still. We should look into this more thoroughly and give him the benefit of the doubt. If any, if the mirror has anything to do with Megabane and the thieves stole it and got destroyed by something else, I don't think Thandar could be totally at fault here" she speaks calmly. "He deserves that much. We will move with Kaylee after this... we will need everyone if we want to look at this later."
> 
> She will cast Sending for Lady Silvermirror: -Found burnt rests of a magic Mirror of Souls seemingly stolen years ago from King Thandar's caravan on way to Obretiv. Rihac's destruction related?-
> 
> The message should arrive. She hopes she gets a reply. Otherwise she will enter the Dream State and try to contact her through there again. After that, (whether she's successful or not) she is ready if the others want to leave with Teleport to catch up with Kaylee.



After a few minutes Tassara gets the reply, _Interesting, I will contemplate this, if more leads come up I will send it your way._

The group teleports to join up with the others, before resting for the night in the mountains.

((I'll do a post moving the combined group on later today, lunch if such a creature exists.  Feel free to chat with each other before/after that, the "move on" will encompass a lot of time to discuss and will not end with an immediate crisis))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "We know very little still. We should look into this more thoroughly and give him the benefit of the doubt. If any, if the mirror has anything to do with Megabane and the thieves stole it and got destroyed by something else, I don't think Thandar could be totally at fault here" she speaks calmly. "He deserves that much. We will move with Kaylee after this... we will need everyone if we want to look at this later."
> 
> She will cast Sending for Lady Silvermirror: -Found burnt rests of a magic Mirror of Souls seemingly stolen years ago from King Thandar's caravan on way to Obretiv. Rihac's destruction related?-
> 
> The message should arrive. She hopes she gets a reply. Otherwise she will enter the Dream State and try to contact her through there again. After that, (whether she's successful or not) she is ready if the others want to leave with Teleport to catch up with Kaylee.




Hayao turns to Tassara and gives her a blank, stone faced stare. "You sound optimistic..." he says at first, and then his expression softens unexpectedly. "...but I'll endeavor to maintain an open mind as facts present themselves."

The moon elf rolls his shoulders after the inevitable disorientation associated with teleportation to a new location, attempting to get his bearings, and looking over the others to see if they were uninjured. "Hello," he says politely. "What's the situation, then?"

-Can you check with Daisuke on how things are back near Obertiv, please?-


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2016)

"Situation is that we are much closer to our destination.  Not much more has presented itself yet." Yuki nods, "At this point we've fought several wraiths, a giant beetle, and had a nice conversation with battle imps as Kaylee called them." He shrugs, not able to add anything else.  He sits next to Lantana in his favored elven form, then looks to Tassara, "Can you please check up back at the base, make sure everything is going alright?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2016)

At the base they intercepted a moderate sized orc raiding party, the battle was swift and only moderate injuries were sustained and quickly healed.  After the battle they encountered a patrol from Eomr that was also moving to intercept the orcs, the confrontation was unusually cold which caused it to be slightly tense but not hostile.  That aside everything has been going normally, with no sign of interference from Ricket or anyone else.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2016)

"I'm glad everyone is ok" 

Tassara makes sure everything is alright at the base and tells Hayao and Yuki what Daisuke told her. "They managed to handle an orc raiding party, but they are alright now. They encountered the city's forces and they seems a little tense. Nothing more" 

Tassara tells Daisuke that they can obviously ask Teagan and Morgan (her two lvl 5 clerics) for healing if they haven't already. 


Tassara explains the rest of the party of what they found:
Rihac was actually the town that got destroyed from Makenna's dream.
They set out to look for clues and the wendigo started stalking them.
They found a bandit camp in ruins and a burnt and broken magic mirror.
They attempted to lure wendigo but failed.
Seems like the bandits had stolen the mirror for a caravan but maybe a recently infected boy with the wendigo curse attacked and killed them.
We are unsure of how the mirror was activated and consumed.
Makenna killed the wendigo.
We tracked down the remains of the caravan and found some bodies to ask... 


"...As it turns out. The magic mirror was sent by Mage King Thandar himself in the caravan towards Obretiv. The thieves attacked the caravan outside Rihac and then stole it. We don't know if this ties directly with the Megabane or if Thandar is actively involved, or perhaps he simply lost the artifact and the situation is out of his control. In any case...  I told Lady Silvermirror about our findings and she will also investigate further on her own. With some luck, after we check why the coins are pulsing, maybe she will have more insight into this matter by then."


*@Kaylee*
"Would you happen to know anything about a "Mirror of Souls"?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

> Rihac was actually the town that got destroyed from Makenna's dream.


"And that was all that was found out... We need to find her father, he must know something after all."


> We are unsure of how the mirror was activated and consumed.


"Wait, you did take the mirror with you right?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2016)

(( Actually, I had asked Drell about if it was safe to bring the mirror remains with us. If it was, she would obviously let Drell bring it for further research in a bag of holding. EM?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> (( Actually, I had asked Drell about if it was safe to bring the mirror remains with us. If it was, she would obviously let Drell bring it for further research in a bag of holding. EM?))



((Yeah, that's fine.  I'll reply to other stuff in a bit.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2016)

*@Uly*
"Yeah, Drell should have it. I guess he can study it further"

Tassara will use up her Stone Wall to make additional protection from the elements. She will also contact Malcabeth during her dream state and tell him about their encounter with Lady Silvermirror and their findings with the Thandar's mirror.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> *@Uly*
> "Yeah, Drell should have it. I guess he can study it further"
> 
> Tassara will use up her Stone Wall to make additional protection from the elements. She will also contact Malcabeth during her dream state and tell him about their encounter with Lady Silvermirror and their findings with the Thandar's mirror.


"I'm sure he has some questions that can be easily answered."


soulnova said:


> "...As it turns out. The magic mirror was sent by Mage King Thandar himself in the caravan towards Obretiv. The thieves attacked the caravan outside Rihac and then stole it. We don't know if this ties directly with the Megabane or if Thandar is actively involved, or perhaps he simply lost the artifact and the situation is out of his control. In any case...  I told Lady Silvermirror about our findings and she will also investigate further on her own. With some luck, after we check why the coins are pulsing, maybe she will have more insight into this matter by then."


*@Tassie*
"Mage King Thandar... This is troubling, very much so. We need diplomatic power before we face him. Dnagle is the clear course of action after this. There are too many things of concern there for us."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2016)

((Whee long posts.  Feel free to continue discussions about stuff, I'm not trying to rush that I'm just posting to move on while I have time.))

Tassara is able to catch Malcabeth during one of his rare moments to sleep and regain spells.  He's quite interested in their findings though fairly tight-lipped in what what what he thinks of it, wanting to consider ramifications of everything before offering any conclusions.

Once everyone is settled in the morning and the immediate discussions have finished the group moves on.  The terrain quickly becomes mountainous and more treacherous to traverse.  The coins in their indications do not apparently care how easy it is for the party to follow their guidance, at times offering them paths that would be nearly impossible to common people with free climbing or other geographic complexities.  Of course between magic, flight, shapeshifting, and other means at the party's disposal it does little more than slow them slightly.

In late afternoon they round a bend across the mountainous terrain and a valley below.  Nestled in the valley is what appears to be a small village of a few dozen small stone houses with a single, larger temple-like structure in the middle.  The coins seem to be pointing the group directly at the village, by far the biggest indicator of their destination so far.

Drell (and anyone else that can make a knowledge:history DC 30 check) identifies the "village" as "the Quiet City" or "the City of the Gods."  There's no sign of movement or activity within it, at least that they can see from their distant vantage.

*Spoiler*: _Exposition and history_ 




"The Quiet City" is a ruins (using the term somewhat loosely) that has been studied in any number of history texts.  It is by all appearances a simple village.  It has been standing for at least a few thousand years though it's empty of any signs of life or that it ever was inhabited.  The fact that it appears to predate history itself has given some to refer to it as "the City of the Gods."  The name is purely symbolic, there is no reference to the city in any religious texts or histories.

The structures are all very simply constructed though of supernatural skill given that they have resisted the elements for so long.  While it has been studied a number of times through history none of them have ever found any results to make the "city" anything more than a random curiosity.  If it ever was inhabited the inhabitants left long ago and took every trace of their passing with them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2016)

Yuki sets down Randan once they hit the village, turning into the elvish form again to continue carrying Lantana if she likes, "So now we're here?  We should see if anyone is there before we go checking out the temple..."

"My arse we should, let's just check out the temple."

"I must agree with Ms. Fuzzytail, it seems more intriguing."

"Alright, that's where we're going.  If you guys want to check the smaller places, go ahead, the four of us are going to check out the big mystery place."

((Took out Tia's accent for the non native English speakers ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Ulysesn continues to follow Ironwall and the coin


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2016)

((NPC reactions for reference, I'll give others a chance to post before updating much more))

Ironwall continues on directly towards the temple at the speed of whatever group is headed that way.

Lantana seems a bit torn but sticks with Yuki and those headed towards the temple.

Makenna will stay with the bulk of the group, or will act as a rear guard if desired.

Nissa has no particular preference and seems more excited to see the city than anything.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2016)

(( Tassara wanted Ironwall to work on some stuff during the night if possible: a Widen Spell Metamagic Rod, +3 level increase = 27,000gp. And improving her headband of Vast intelligence to +4 (skill Arcana/Nature) = 6000 gp difference ))



Tassara looks at the village curiously. "Let's get down there together. If the coins are involved with this place I rather have everyone at arms reach in case something comes up" 
Perception +27
If you give her 10 minutes Tassara could do Commune with Nature again and ask for the location of people, woodland and supernatural creatures. She's actually eager to use it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> (( Tassara wanted Ironwall to work on some stuff during the night if possible: a Widen Spell Metamagic Rod, +3 level increase = 27,000gp. And improving her headband of Vast intelligence to +4 (skill Arcana/Nature) = 6000 gp difference ))



Ironwall can't do the rod, he doesn't have the required feat (whatever it is, I forget  ).

He can certainly do the headband.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Ulysesn turns to Makenna
"So what did you think of the trip?"

Ulysesn's appearance suddenly changes in a glimmer his ion stones that normally circle him disappearing.

((bow behind back))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn turns to Makenna
> "So what did you think of the trip?"



Makenna ignores the appearance change (because she's seen weirder things than that since joining the group) and replies honestly, "I don't know.  It was bad seeing Rihac," her voice is somewhat deep with emotion.  "I know the dream gave us an idea of what happened, but actually seeing it is another thing.  And to be honest seeing it was bad enough but then for all the evidence to suggest going there was merely coincidence?"  She stops and shakes her head, "I feel like I'm the punchline of the gods joke.  Maybe there's more to learn yet, I don't know."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2016)

"There is no point on worrying about it. We will figure it out later"  Tassara pats Makenna on the shoulder as they advance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna ignores the appearance change (because she's seen weirder things than that since joining the group) and replies honestly, "I don't know.  It was bad seeing Rihac," her voice is somewhat deep with emotion.  "I know the dream gave us an idea of what happened, but actually seeing it is another thing.  And to be honest seeing it was bad enough but then for all the evidence to suggest going there was merely coincidence?"  She stops and shakes her head, "I feel like I'm the punchline of the gods joke.  Maybe there's more to learn yet, I don't know."



"Well you had to go somewhere, we all make our mark in this world when we are born. Many of us don't know what that mark is until much later. We'll ask your father, he should know something."
Ulysesn holds up the coin
"As soon as we find out what these are about."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

The group moves on into the Quiet City.  The city has a odd aura about it, almost a reverence, and a quiet stillness hangs in the air as the group walks.  There doesn't seem to be any sign of life or inhabitence, even animals within the city.  Though the streets and buildings seem clean and well kept despite the lack of any caretakers.

Ironwall pushes on, setting a driving pace for the party towards the large temple-like structure in the center of the city.  It almost seems impatient if such a term were logical to apply to the construct.  Soon the group arrives at the temple, large stone doors hang gently open revealing a single, large, chamber.

The quiet reverence is much stronger inside the temple.  It is empty and without adornment except for a single stone alter set centered across the room.  On the alter is a simple green bottle of common make filled with a dark fluid, a sheet of parchment lay next to it labeled simple "drink me."

Ironwall ignores both the alter and the bottle instead moving with purpose to a point off to the right of the center of the room.  He seems to search for a moment before positioning himself.  He reaches back and with no warning strikes the ground with a loud punch.  The sound of the strike echos through the quiet building though there's no particular sign of damage from the impact.  Without pause he reaches back and strikes again, then a third, and fourth and continuing strikes in different irregular patterns.  There doesn't seem to be any sign of damage from the strikes, or any effect other than the loud noise but he continues the rapid irregular strikes without concern.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The group moves on into the Quiet City.  The city has a odd aura about it, almost a reverence, and a quiet stillness hangs in the air as the group walks.  There doesn't seem to be any sign of life or inhabitence, even animals within the city.  Though the streets and buildings seem clean and well kept despite the lack of any caretakers.
> 
> Ironwall pushes on, setting a driving pace for the party towards the large temple-like structure in the center of the city.  It almost seems impatient if such a term were logical to apply to the construct.  Soon the group arrives at the temple, large stone doors hang gently open revealing a single, large, chamber.
> 
> ...



Ulysesn looks at Ironwall and at the bottle labeled "drink me" and flys over to the bottle grabbing it before anyone more impulsive gets any ideas.
"Ironwall can you analyze these contents? There is a chance this can save time."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at Ironwall and at the bottle labeled "drink me" and flys over to the bottle grabbing it before anyone more impulsive gets any ideas.
> "Ironwall can you analyze these contents? There is a chance this can save time."



Ironwall doesn't reply and continues his work (if you want to call it that) seemingly without acknowledgement Ulysesn spoke.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2016)

Tassara's eyebrows furrow watching Ironwall's display. "Stop" she orders him as she crouches beside him. "It is not working. We must find another way"

"Why are you so driven to find this source? You have never showed such earnest desire for anything else" Max asks taken back.

Tassara touches his chest and head, careful of not directly interfering with his punches (if he hasn't stopped) and closes her eyes to try to focus her senses. Is he pulsing inside like the coins?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara's eyebrows furrow watching Ironwall's display. "Stop" she orders him as she crouches beside him. "It is not working. We must find another way"
> 
> "Why are you so driven to find this source? You have never showed such earnest desire for anything else" Max asks taken back.
> 
> Tassara touches his chest and head, careful of not directly interfering with his punches (if he hasn't stopped) and closes her eyes to try to focus her senses. Is he pulsing inside like the coins?



Ironwall doesn't reply and continues his work (if you want to call it that) seemingly without acknowledgement Tassara or Max spoke.

He doesn't react to the touch either, and has no semblance of the vibration the coins have (other than whatever vibration comes from hitting the ground).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2016)

"How annoying..."
Ulysesn also looks at the label that says "drink me" and picks it up.
"I hope it's not being literal. Hang on... *Kaylee!*"
Ulysesn hands the bottle to *Kaylee*
"You should drink it."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2016)

Tassara's eyes become really serious. "Let Drell check the potion first. He should be able to see what it is"

 She will look around for any other thing that catches her eye.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2016)

Yuki stares at Ironwall, then sighs, closing in on him, "Designation; Ironwall.  Command; cease assault.  Secondary command; state reasoning." If that doesn't work, he looks over at the others and shrugs.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2016)

Before the druid could drink from the bottle, Ogre steps forward.  "You should not drink strange liquids given to you by people that want to break apart your friends Miss Kaylee."  The Ogre grabs the bottle and drinks some of the contents.

"Ogre!"  She tries to stop him but it is too late.  Her head moves in between the Ogre and Ironwall.  "Watch him!"  She says to *Yuki and Tassy* about Ogre before moving to Ironwall.

She casts Soothe Construct on Ironwall.  She then uses Shape Stone, creating a hole right were Ironwall is/was hitting.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stares at Ironwall, then sighs, closing in on him, "Designation; Ironwall.  Command; cease assault.  Secondary command; state reasoning." If that doesn't work, he looks over at the others and shrugs.



Ironwall doesn't reply and continues his work (if you want to call it that) seemingly without acknowledgement Yuki spoke.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2016)

Yuki nods, quickly moving towards ogre, ready to grab ogre if he goes berserk, also looking very carefully at any change in body, casting detect magic.  

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
10,+31
Total:41

CMD-
Roll(1d20)+27:
18,+27
Total:45


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

Kuno said:


> Before the druid could drink from the bottle, Ogre steps forward.  "You should not drink strange liquids given to you by people that want to break apart your friends Miss Kaylee."  The Ogre grabs the bottle and drinks some of the contents.
> 
> "Ogre!"  She tries to stop him but it is too late.  Her head moves in between the Ogre and Ironwall.  "Watch him!"  She says to *Yuki and Tassy* about Ogre before moving to Ironwall.
> 
> She casts Soothe Construct on Ironwall.  She then uses Shape Stone, creating a hole right were Ironwall is/was hitting.



There's no reaction from the Ogre.  Whatever it is tastes awful (do zombies taste?) but there's no apparent reaction from the drink, magical or otherwise.

There's no effect from Sooth Construct on Ironwall, despite the unusual behavior it seems quite in control of what it is doing.

Casting stone shape has a somewhat unusual reaction, the stone doesn't shift as she would like however something "clicks" within the stone and the panel where Ironwall was pounding suddenly drops away becoming a narrow ramp down below the temple.

Ironwall immediately ceases his antics and heads down the ramp to whatever lies past.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, quickly moving towards ogre, ready to grab ogre if he goes berserk, also looking very carefully at any change in body, casting detect magic.



There's no sign of magic in the area (other than whatever normal magic is expected from the party).  Interestingly (?) including from the bottle.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2016)

Yuki looks back and nods at Tia and Hex, "Let's go." he says simply, the three following Ironwall down the ramp.  His coat lets off a torch's light for those that cannot see in darkness.

Another perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
15,+31
Total:46


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Casting stone shape has a somewhat unusual reaction, the stone doesn't shift as she would like however something "clicks" within the stone and the panel where Ironwall was pounding suddenly drops away becoming a narrow ramp down below the temple.
> 
> Ironwall immediately ceases his antics and heads down the ramp to whatever lies past.


"Oh? Hidden mechanisms? Didn't think of that. We'll have to watch out for more of those."
Ulysesn follows after the group when they decide to go.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2016)

"Lion, could you stay in the skies?  Watch things from outside with Randan?"  Kaylee says then casts status on Lion before the griffon heads out.

Staying close to Ogre Kaylee follows the others down the ramp, keeping an eye out.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+32:
12,+32
Total:44


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2016)

Tassara has gloves of reconnaissance. If they find another wall in the way she will look to the other side and use stone shape accordingly. "I'm actually worried for him" she says following Ironwall inside... "He has always explained his reasons, even if we don't understand. There's always a logic behind it"

Tassara casts Angelic Aspect on herself. (so she gets darkvision) (she brings Kathy with her)
Max will summon Charlie. (darkvision)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

((Last post until late tonight  ))

The stairs spiral down and for the first few dozen feet there's nothing but blank stone to either side.  They then open to reveal a large, high ceilinged chamber below.  The chamber is dark (save the light that the group brings with them) and featureless except for the stairs and a small pillar in the center of the chamber, reaching only chest high on a man.

Ironwall descends the stairs without comment and walks purposefully towards the pillar.  Its movements are slower than before, as if more labored.  When it reaches the pillar it adjusts the plates of its chest for a moment and the chest cavity swings open revealing a ball of glowing green light.  The construct places both hands on the pillar and in a flash of brilliant energy the light arcs across the stone.  

After a few seconds the light vanishes and the construct crumples to the ground motionless.

A moment later the room lights up and panels across the walls shift, revealing a number of new additions to the room.

13 of them are little more than alcoves, they contain elaborate decorative mirrors reflecting swirling colors within.

The last is a small bedchamber.  Kaylee, another Kaylee, lounges idly on the bed with a smirk on her face.  "Well, you sure took your time."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2016)

"Ironwall!" Max exclaims as she runs to check on the construct. "oh no, no, no. Hey, can you hear me?" she casts detect magic trying identify what was that power and to see if its safe to touch him "Why did you do that?" she says with sadness on her voice, and will try to put him on a sitting position. 


Tassara glances to Max to ensure she's safe, but moves instead closer to the other Kaylee... ((Kaytwo? x))

"Greeting again. It's a surprise to see you again" she gives her a polite nod but she keps a serious expression. "Will he be alright? Do you know why he was attracted to that pillar? It seemed to override all his actions"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2016)

The druid lets a deep sigh escape her.  "And I can see you were waiting with baited breath."  Kaylee fights the urge to roll her eyes.  "Since we don't live with you dictating our lives, we arrived at our convenience."  Crossing her arms she raises an eyebrow.  "Would you kindly explain to me what happened to our friend?"  She waves toward the construct, careful to not let any emotions show.  "And why these are acting up?"  She flashes the coin.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2016)

Getting tense at what happens, Yuki follows Max, not giving Bitch!Kaylee a second glance, helping the sorceress move the golem.  "Ironwall busted before, I'm sure he'll be fine eventually." The monk states, slight concern in his voice.

Tia on the other hand has Hex rear up slightly, raising the fox to a higher vantage point, "Oi mate, who're you supposed ta be?"

"I wouldn't Tia, _they_ seem suspicious."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2016)

Ulysesn watches the others and looks about the room and it's 13 alcoves.
He slowly walks to each one and examines them carefully, to see if each mirror has a certain feature about it. Something that a coin could be fitted into perhaps. A room he could recognize as his own.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Ironwall!" Max exclaims as she runs to check on the construct. "oh no, no, no. Hey, can you hear me?" she casts detect magic trying identify what was that power and to see if its safe to touch him "Why did you do that?" she says with sadness on her voice, and will try to put him on a sitting position.



There are a number of strong magical auras about Ironwall, however they all seem to be rapidly fading and none seem to be active spells.  The construct doesn't react to Max's touch and is completely still.  Max can shift it into a sitting position with a normal amount of effort (probably weighs 230lbs or so), the construct doesn't react at all to the shifting.




soulnova said:


> Tassara glances to Max to ensure she's safe, but moves instead closer to the other Kaylee... ((Kaytwo? x))
> 
> "Greeting again. It's a surprise to see you again" she gives her a polite nod but she keps a serious expression. "Will he be alright? Do you know why he was attracted to that pillar? It seemed to override all his actions"



The other Kaylee regards Tassara with a curious, and appraising look for a moment before giving her an amused smile.  "It was doing what it was designed to do," she says enigmatically.



Kuno said:


> The druid lets a deep sigh escape her.  "And I can see you were waiting with baited breath."  Kaylee fights the urge to roll her eyes.  "Since we don't live with you dictating our lives, we arrived at our convenience."  Crossing her arms she raises an eyebrow.  "Would you kindly explain to me what happened to our friend?"  She waves toward the construct, careful to not let any emotions show.  "And why these are acting up?"  She flashes the coin.



"'Friend?'"  Her doppelganger says with a clear disgust.  "Your standards drop every day."  She pauses overly long as if considering her response.  "Your 'friend' completed the task he was created for."  She stops somewhat abruptly leaving a clear silence in the air of more to say.

"As to those, it seemed the easiest way to get your attention.  I suppose I overestimated your capabilities, next time I'll try writing with words of fire in the sky or something."  She gestures at the mirrors around the room, "all 13 active at once.  Never before more than 5, it means something and clearly you were never going to find it without being lead by the nose."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn watches the others and looks about the room and it's 13 alcoves.
> He slowly walks to each one and examines them carefully, to see if each mirror has a certain feature about it. Something that a coin could be fitted into perhaps. A room he could recognize as his own.



Each of the mirrors are slightly different in style though none seem to give any particular indications that seem linked to Ulysesn.  They're all full-length wall-mounted mirrors, beyond that they vary in frame metal and decoration theme wildly, as if asking 13 different craftsmen for a sufficiently fancy mirror.  Beyond the swirling, glowing light where the reflection should be they look fairly typical to Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Each of the mirrors are slightly different in style though none seem to give any particular indications that seem linked to Ulysesn.  They're all full-length wall-mounted mirrors, beyond that they vary in frame metal and decoration theme wildly, as if asking 13 different craftsmen for a sufficiently fancy mirror.  Beyond the swirling, glowing light where the reflection should be they look fairly typical to Ulysesn.



"These mirrors remind me of a wishing well; How tempted am I to toss a coin into one, but to be met with it falling onto the ground like a fool would be highly embarrassing. Or do I walk into it to reflect upon myself? But which is mine? Which is each of ours?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2016)

"Oioi!  Don't ignore me!"

"It is for the best."

"Nae!"

"Will you two shut the fuck up?  Remember the dreams?  Yeah, this is her." Yuki growls, staring at the other Kaylee as he stands, "Fine, so you say Ironwall is gone, you talk down on everyone, then tell us Bitchcakes, why?  Why do you call us here?  And why are you so bored all the time that you have no other thing to do but to criticize us?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 10, 2016)

"There are no words during the breaths between heartbeats. Not when a man draws his sword for what it was forged to do," Hayao says softly as he stares at Ironwall's stilled form. "Ironwall only gave logic or reasoning for things that were _auxiliary_ tasks," he notes, agreeing with the doppleganger as he comes back from his trance, or whatever it was that had caught his attention. He squints at her, beginning to analyze her with his Lifesense while he considers the potion.

"Though that calls to question why he was being held within that dungeon connected to Tsukino Village..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 10, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "These mirrors remind me of a wishing well; How tempted am I to toss a coin into one, but to be met with it falling onto the ground like a fool would be highly embarrassing. Or do I walk into it to reflect upon myself? But which is mine? Which is each of ours?"



The other Kaylee spares but a moment for Ulysesn, "being a fool must be embarrassing yes.  I'm sure you have quite the experience there."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Oioi!  Don't ignore me!"
> 
> "It is for the best."
> 
> ...



The other Kaylee does a smooth glance back at the foxwoman, "and rodent-people too?  What _will_ mages think of next?"  Considering Yuki she replies surprisingly simply, "more or less yes.  I so rarely get visitors after all."



Hidden Nin said:


> "There are no words during the breaths between heartbeats. Not when a man draws his sword for what it was forged to do," Hayao says softly as he stares at Ironwall's stilled form. "Ironwall only gave logic or reasoning for things that were _auxiliary_ tasks," he notes, agreeing with the doppleganger as he comes back from his trance, or whatever it was that had caught his attention. He squints at her, beginning to analyze her with his Lifesense while he considers the potion.
> 
> "Though that calls to question why he was being held within that dungeon connected to Tsukino Village..."



The other Kaylee has no aura whatsoever.  No different than a construct, zombie, or painting might.

Nissa approaches the fallen construct with a sad countenance, "I don't know that I ever really liked the tin man.  He was so unlike the wilds, in a way it made him interesting, but he was also so boring.  But to go out like this?  For _her_?  He deserved better."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2016)

"So let me see if I have this right..."  Kaylee paces a bit but doesn't get to close to her.  "You have spent your time, since we last met, languishing in this hole.  Then these mirrors light up causing you to panic and call us here?"  She taps her chin like she is thinking.  "Yeah, not buying it."  She shakes her head and gives a flat laugh.  "Why don't you tell us what is really going on?  Who are you really?  Who created you?  Where and when are you from?"

Sense Motive
Roll(1d20)+28:
18,+28
Total:46

Perception
Roll(1d20)+32:
16,+32
Total:48

Diplomacy
Roll(1d20)+34:
11,+34
Total:45


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2016)

He cants his head. "...really he's no different than her, I suspect. Or she commands impressive magic."  His eyes narrow. "What purpose were _you_ created for?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The other Kaylee spares but a moment for Ulysesn, "being a fool must be embarrassing yes.  I'm sure you have quite the experience there."


Ulysesn laughs
"I would have to be to still be traveling with this group instead of retiring ages ago."


> He deserved better


"He also showed signs of possible emotion, said something about looking into upgrading? I would have wanted to see that, wouldn't have been boring, eh Nissa?" There is a sad tone to the voice

Ulysesn is eyeing the room alternate Kaylee is in looking it over for details.
Where energy might have flowed, at the bed... Why a bed?
"Why is there a bed in here?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2016)

Max's eyes widen. "He's... gone?" she whispers in disbelief. 

Tassara's hands tighten into fists at each of her sides "Who created him? What did he just do exactly? There was a light on his chest."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2016)

Duncan watches as Ironwall crumbles.

"Uh...shit?" Duncan responds but his tune changes as he sees the other Kaylee. He looks at the original Kaylee and then back at the bed.

"Kaylee, honey, I know this probably isn't the best time to bring this up, but I have te put this out there. This could be, quite possibly, the best threesome of all time. Like, use yer silver tongue to convince her te get this done, then ye can use the silver tongue te.....well I'll elaborate later."

Duncan points to the bed. "There's a bed too!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

Kuno said:


> "So let me see if I have this right..."  Kaylee paces a bit but doesn't get to close to her.  "You have spent your time, since we last met, languishing in this hole.  Then these mirrors light up causing you to panic and call us here?"  She taps her chin like she is thinking.  "Yeah, not buying it."  She shakes her head and gives a flat laugh.  "Why don't you tell us what is really going on?  Who are you really?  Who created you?  Where and when are you from?"



The other Kaylee paces a moment contemplating before stopping, looking at Kaylee, and laughing.  "How frustrating it must be to be you.  And the bitter irony that you are the source of your frustrations is not lost on me."  She pauses to snort, "I suppose you're right, _I_ don't really do anything, _I_ didn't call you here.  _You_ did.  Why you did I can only guess, but the mirrors activating mean change, big change.  All of them at once?  Who is to say?"

"As to who I am?  I'm the bits and pieces of you that you've cast off over countless lifetimes.  _You_ want to forget but _I_ am forced to remember."  There's a clear bitterness in her voice, almost bordering on anger.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "He also showed signs of possible emotion, said something about looking into upgrading? I would have wanted to see that, wouldn't have been boring, eh Nissa?" There is a sad tone to the voice


Nissa nods sadly, barely sparing a glance to the other Kaylee.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is eyeing the room alternate Kaylee is in looking it over for details.
> Where energy might have flowed, at the bed... Why a bed?
> "Why is there a bed in here?"



"I don't know," the other Kaylee says with a smirk.  "There's a bed here for the same reason that there's a city here.  Because there is."



soulnova said:


> Max's eyes widen. "He's... gone?" she whispers in disbelief.
> 
> Tassara's hands tighten into fists at each of her sides "Who created him? What did he just do exactly? There was a light on his chest."



"Were you not paying attention?"  The other Kaylee says with a lecturing tone.  "It completed its purpose by opening the way here."  There's again a slight pause belaying something intentionally left out.  "As to who created him?  A pair of explorers long ago that wanted in to this place, beyond that I can say little."



Vergil said:


> Duncan watches as Ironwall crumbles.
> 
> "Uh...shit?" Duncan responds but his tune changes as he sees the other Kaylee. He looks at the original Kaylee and then back at the bed.
> 
> ...



The other Kaylee looks as if she is about to be violently ill at the thought.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2016)

"I know I'm no year type but we can work around that. Hat of disguise, invisibility, constant orgasm. Endless possibilities!" Duncan says gleefully.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2016)

Tia's anger softens, ears flattening and tail tucking between a leg and the saddle.  Hex then places the pair behind the others.

Yuki's jaw flexes a bit, seeming to try and fight back anger.  He then nods at the other Kaylee and bolts for one of the mirrors at an all out run.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

Vergil said:


> "I know I'm no year type but we can work around that. Hat of disguise, invisibility, constant orgasm. Endless possibilities!" Duncan says gleefully.



The other Kaylee adopts a vaguely green look and shoots a glare at the party's Kaylee.  "Can't you at least keep a modicum of control over your pets?"  She says with a sigh.  "You brought 13 compainions," she pauses and glances at the zombies before amending, "13 worth mentioning.  And there are 13 mirrors, surely that's not a coincidence.  So are they or aren't they?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Tia's anger softens, ears flattening and tail tucking between a leg and the saddle.  Hex then places the pair behind the others.
> 
> Yuki's jaw flexes a bit, seeming to try and fight back anger.  He then nods at the other Kaylee and bolts for one of the mirrors at an all out run.



As soon as Yuki touches the mirror she vanishes, the swirling color is replaced by a uniform glowing light.

((We'll address what happened to Yuki more specifically in a bit))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2016)

Tia leads Hex over to the mirror next to Yuki's, hopping off the saddle and limping into the mirror.  Once she disappears, Hex sits at the mirror, letting off a very loud whine, pressing his forehead to the glowing light and waits with a periodic whine.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2016)

"Pet eh? Aye ye can pet me any time babe!" Duncan says, "C'mon, I bet ye haven't had a good time in ages! Little bit of hanky panky before we head inte the mirrors won't hurt."

His sword again lets off a sigh

"Duncan are you sure this is the right place or ti..."

"Hush, this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, I'm no givin this up without a fight!" Duncan is focused on the task at hand

"You're a small man Mr McAllister" Sgaille retorts

"Aye, right ye are - but I'm no givin up!" he declares.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Tia leads Hex over to the mirror next to Yuki's, hopping off the saddle and limping into the mirror.  Once she disappears, Hex sits at the mirror, letting off a very loud whine, pressing his forehead to the glowing light and waits with a periodic whine.



Tia also vanishes into the mirror, and like the other the surface changes from the swirling light to a simple glow.



Vergil said:


> "Pet eh? Aye ye can pet me any time babe!" Duncan says, "C'mon, I bet ye haven't had a good time in ages! Little bit of hanky panky before we head inte the mirrors won't hurt."
> 
> His sword again lets off a sigh
> 
> ...



The other Kaylee looks at Duncan somewhat dumbfounded for a moment before glancing back at the party's Kaylee, "_this_ is the man that you allow to touch you?  This is the best you could find?"  There's a serious sense of disbelief in her voice.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2016)

Duncan smiles at the comment

"Look, maybe we just need te get te know each other. I'd honestly like te - yer Kaylee and in accepting her, I also accept ye. Ye've been through some shit and....och I dunno, maybe we can talk about it. Ye don't want te talk te me - I repulse ye but I'm no givin up. Mostly I want te have that physical connection with ye so I can understand Kaylee better. Both sides of her."

"You really are full of shit you know that?" Sgaille interjects

"Shhh!" Duncan hushes her


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2016)

Tassara looks at the mirrors Yuki and Tia just disappeared too, an unsurprising small sigh on her chest. 

"So, each one must move to a particular mirror? Should we?" she turns to Kaylee hoping her foggy memories can tell them more. 'Kaytwo' is being to vague for her liking. 

"Well, I'm not leaving him behind" Max will put Ironwall on her bag of holding. 



((Are we 13 counting Ironwall or not counting Ironwall?))

(( By the way, do the mirrors resemble the burnt Mirror of Souls??))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Duncan smiles at the comment
> 
> "Look, maybe we just need te get te know each other. I'd honestly like te - yer Kaylee and in accepting her, I also accept ye. Ye've been through some shit and....och I dunno, maybe we can talk about it. Ye don't want te talk te me - I repulse ye but I'm no givin up. Mostly I want te have that physical connection with ye so I can understand Kaylee better. Both sides of her."
> 
> ...



The other Kaylee gives him a look as if examining a particularly virulent slime of some sort and addresses him directly, "well, as fascinating as that might be.  And by fascinating I mean absolutely revolting.  I'm afraid I must decline, while I _get_ to remember the things _she_ doesn't want to, my interactions are rather limited."



soulnova said:


> ((Are we 13 counting Ironwall or not counting Ironwall?))
> 
> (( By the way, do the mirrors resemble the burnt Mirror of Souls??))



Well, it depends on how (or 'who') you count.

PCs:
Ulysesn
Tassara
Yuki
Hayao
Drell
Duncan
Akane
Kaylee

Cohorts:
Max
Rin
Tia

NPCs:
Ironwall
Makenna
Lantana
Nissa

Other:
Lion
Fluffykins
Ogre Zombie
Juki
Kathy
Hex
Charlie (sorta)
Probably other's I'm forgetting.

The mirrors are indeed of a size and likeness to the burnt frame they found.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2016)

"While I must admit that I enjoy little more than listening to...Kaylee...tear Duncan apart, this is getting us nowhere," Drell says. "Clearly, these mirrors are more poorly defined destiny-related shenanigans. I suggest not thinking about anything too hard."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "While I must admit that I enjoy little more than listening to...Kaylee...tear Duncan apart, this is getting us nowhere," Drell says. "Clearly, these mirrors are more poorly defined destiny-related shenanigans. I suggest not thinking about anything too hard."



Drell vanishes into the selected mirror like the others.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2016)

"We were just investigating one like these that was destroyed outside Rihac... the town that was destroyed and what could it be the origin of the megabane" Tassara looks closely at the other reaction.  


Tassara will attempt to go into one of the mirrors with kathy after casting reduce animal to carry her and max. If Max cant enter that one, she will attempt another mirror.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2016)

"Tchh, shouldn't we have established a way of communicating over planes first? So impulsive."


> "I don't know," the other Kaylee says with a smirk. "There's a bed here for the same reason that there's a city here. Because there is."


"So someone sleeping near all these mirrors in that bed will do nothing and be coincidence?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2016)

"And if my nature wants the germ that grows, towering towards the heavens like the mountain pine, sheltering multitudes. I stand not high, that may be, but alone."

Hayao waits. "I'll go through my mirror last. Go on," he tells the others, especially Rin, who he pushes gently, but firmly towards one of the mirrors. She looks at him, unsure for a moment, biting her lip as she looks back to the mirror, but the moon elf clears his throat.

"You wished to see the world, and grow, didn't you? This is your next step. Go." The werefox takes a deep breath, and then nods, before disappearing into one of the mirrors as well. Hayao sits patiently for the others to depart as well, before he does so too, giving the second Kaylee one last lingering stare just prior.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "We were just investigating one like these that was destroyed outside Rihac... the town that was destroyed and what could it be the origin of the megabane" Tassara looks closely at the other reaction.
> 
> 
> Tassara will attempt to go into one of the mirrors with kathy after casting reduce animal to carry her and max. If Max cant enter that one, she will attempt another mirror.



The other Kaylee doesn't seem particularly surprised by the revelation.  Almost condescendingly she replies, "is that really news?  Those who are lucky enough to encounter the partner's of these mirrors, and to survive the ensuing challenge, become those that change the world.  Some of those shake the world on its very foundations."

As soon as Tassara touches the mirror she's pulled through, leaving Max and Kathy behind.  Max is able to enter a different mirror with no problem.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tchh, shouldn't we have established a way of communicating over planes first? So impulsive."
> 
> "So someone sleeping near all these mirrors in that bed will do nothing and be coincidence?"



"Coincidence?  That isn't what I said."  She says with a slight snort.



Hidden Nin said:


> "And if my nature wants the germ that grows, towering towards the heavens like the mountain pine, sheltering multitudes. I stand not high, that may be, but alone."
> 
> Hayao waits. "I'll go through my mirror last. Go on," he tells the others, especially Rin, who he pushes gently, but firmly towards one of the mirrors. She looks at him, unsure for a moment, biting her lip as she looks back to the mirror, but the moon elf clears his throat.
> 
> "You wished to see the world, and grow, didn't you? This is your next step. Go." The werefox takes a deep breath, and then nods, before disappearing into one of the mirrors as well. Hayao sits patiently for the others to depart as well, before he does so too, giving the second Kaylee one last lingering stare just prior.



Rin enters her selected mirror with no problems.  With minor hesitation Makenna and Nissa enter their mirrors (Fluffykins curling up on the floor beside the one Nissa enters).  

Lantana is notably more hesitant, "wait, are you all crazy?  Just jumping into some sort of magical artifact because she tells you to?  Some copy of Kaylee?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2016)

Without shifting at all, Hex responds, "It is not because she tells them, but what happens to those tied by fate.  They have something they need to do in their lives." he pauses for a moment, "You have a name, you travel with them.  That means you are one of them.  You are cut from the same cloth Lantana, do not doubt yourself.  You have encountered more difficult challenges."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2016)

> "Coincidence?  That isn't what I said."  She says with a slight snort.


"Hmm".



WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana is notably more hesitant, "wait, are you all crazy?  Just jumping into some sort of magical artifact because she tells you to?  Some copy of Kaylee?"


"Less than because she says so and more that we have to... You can sleep in that bed she is near and wait. It may help us in some way. It also may take us a long time so... here." Ulysesn hands the ring of sustenance he was using before to Lantana
"After a straight week of wearing this, this will activate and you won't want for food or water, whoever stays behind should wear this and sleep in that bed. Perhaps anyone left behind should."

Ulysesn walks towards the mirror whose design he felt closest too.
"I'm not sure I can take on this kind of challenge alone, but it appears to be my fate." He walks into the mirror


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 11, 2016)

*[Temple]​*​


*Spoiler*: _Team Coin_ 




The Worg Woman was still twitching her booty to a rhythm that only she could hear by the time that the group started to move again. With the magic talking sticks behind them, or where ever , Akane was urged on by Hex and Tia from above. Now a little less drunk than she was she looks up to the sky seeing the pair. Using her innate gift of flight, that her dear old dad passed on to her Akane shoots up to them briefly. A wide grin hidden behind her helmet she grabs the Dragon's front paws. "Come on now big boy, lets dance!" she giggles before swaying side to side trying to get the dragon to dance around in an aerial display.    

-Some Time Later-

The group moved steadily forward, following the pulsing coinage that they acquired. Not knowing where it would take them though, made the journey just as nerve wracking as it was adventurous. Though Akane was oblivious to this, as she didn't know what they were doing, she was just asked to come along after showing up out of the blue earlier the day before. Which she did happily, it had been too long since she had companionship.

After some walking they come up to what Akane could only describe as a really, really old temple. One unlike anything she had ever seen before in her entire life.  Once inside the strangeness doesn't subside, but seems to get worse. Not only did they eventually come to a hall of mirrors, no this isn't the strange part, but along they way they encountered another Kaylee which made the half Worg do a double take. Pushing a paw up under her helmet she felt her head, she thought that the buzzed feeling she was experiencing was over since she had a light pounding headache, which usually signified she was in hangover territory.

Worse of all she watched her sister turn to dust, which angered her greatly. She clenched her fists tightly, but held her tongue if not for her sake,  for the sake of the people that she traveled with. To her this was an evil place now and anything she did out of anger may reflect poorly on her and them. Not that she thought in these terms, no. It was more of a innate instinct. Like when wild animals sensed danger. 

Yuki was the first to make a move, vanishing into a mirror followed by Tia. Well, if these people were going to be reckless and blindly go into the unknown that was on them. Her training as a Knight warded her from being that brash, then again she was never the most attentive student and if Tia could muster the courage than she could too. Walking over to a mirror, after getting her armor straightened, she touches the surface and immediately feels a tugging sensation. With a jerk she is pulled into it's sheen and vanishes like the others.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2016)

Kathy moves to curl with flufflykins. The black jaguar yawns and stretches herself idly looking at Lantana.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2016)

"OK so how about if ye just give Kaylee a bit of a smooch? Then I'll leave go inte the mirror. Like a decent one with tongues and stuff. And I can watch. Then I'll be on me way."

He looks around as everyone goes into the mirrors.

"Just out of curiousity, now that the folk are in the mirrors can they be harmed?"

He casts Detect Magic

Spell craft:
Roll(1d20)+29:
7,+29
Total:36

Knowledge Arcana (anything about the mirrors or this place): 
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39

Knowledge Local (anything about the mirrors or this place):
Roll(1d20)+23:
9,+23
Total:32


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Without shifting at all, Hex responds, "It is not because she tells them, but what happens to those tied by fate.  They have something they need to do in their lives." he pauses for a moment, "You have a name, you travel with them.  That means you are one of them.  You are cut from the same cloth Lantana, do not doubt yourself.  You have encountered more difficult challenges."



'Yes, but," Lantana looks around, seemingly at a loss for words and almost flustered.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm".
> 
> 
> "Less than because she says so and more that we have to... You can sleep in that bed she is near and wait. It may help us in some way. It also may take us a long time so... here." Ulysesn hands the ring of sustenance he was using before to Lantana
> ...



"Weeks?"  Lantana hesitates looking at the pair of Kaylees with a slightly pale face.  Finally with some reservations she enters one of the mirrors herself.



Chaos Theory said:


> *[Temple]​*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team Coin_
> ...


Akane's pulled into the mirror the same as the others.



Vergil said:


> "OK so how about if ye just give Kaylee a bit of a smooch? Then I'll leave go inte the mirror. Like a decent one with tongues and stuff. And I can watch. Then I'll be on me way."
> 
> He looks around as everyone goes into the mirrors.
> 
> ...



There's no magic present, other than whatever the group has brought with them.  Duncan doesn't know anything about this place.  He knows very little about the magical mirrors in general, they've popped up a few times in stories throughout history, certainly never 13 in one place though (or even 2 in one place).

"How about you step into the bedchamber, we close these doors, and you can spend a few thousand years contemplating what a mistake everything you've ever done has been?"  The other Kaylee says with a smirk.

"And the mirrors are incredibly dangerous, you'd expect as much from powerful artifacts yes?  It's a trial of souls, if your soul isn't strong enough to face it it will eventually burn away.  Historically I'd say maybe one in three return.  With your group I'd expect at most two, you're probably particularly doomed."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2016)

"Ye know, I love it how much ye enjoy bein such a bitch. But we're makin progress! At least yer willin te spend a few thousand year wit me!" Duncan smiles. "Why don't ye tell me what turned ye inte the charmin lady that ye are." He looks at Kaylee, "If only so I know what te protect her from so that she doesn't end up as bitter as ye are."

"I know ye don't want my pity - yer probably gonna hate me....more....for it; but Kaylee is a such a sweet and kind lass. She puts the needs of others before herself and she is all that is good in my life. I feel terrible for what ever ye experienced. Truly I do. Ye could have been as happy and carefree as Kaylee is right now. Enjoyin life, laughing, havin friends, findin comforts in the small things in life - but yet here ye are. And it hurts me te know that ye've experienced such injustices in life that would twist yer soul from the woman I love, te someone like you. Though, that's not te say that I don't enjoy yer company, despite the kicks te my ego, I actually enjoy the banter, but ye know what? Screw the threesome - I want te know.....how did ye become how ye are now? That's right, I'm givin up my dream te be in bed with two of the most beautiful women I've ever laid eyes on, te know how ye became the way ye are."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 11, 2016)

The Druid stands quietly, watching as her companions move to the mirrors in their own individual ways.  "What have you done?"  She mumbles.  She thinks on this chamber, the mirrors, and Ironwall.

Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+16:
20,+16
Total:36

A tear rolls down Kaylee's cheek at Duncan's sweet words, melting the intense frustration she was feeling toward him just moments before.  "If what she says is true I would prefer knowing before anyone else My Love.  Please, follow the others and find what we seek in the mirrors."

"He brings a good point, tell me what it is that I hide in you?  What horrible things do you keep for me?"  She asks her other self. 

((I assume there is no mirror for Kaylee.))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2016)

Duncan looks a little hesitantly at the mirror. 

"Ye gonna be alright wit her?" He looks at Kaylee and feels reassured. "I'll wait - just a moment. Tell me what ye can about this place."

After Kaylee tells him, he will also go into the mirror.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2016)

((Hacking things apart for a bit to make better flow))



Vergil said:


> "Ye know, I love it how much ye enjoy bein such a bitch. But we're makin progress! At least yer willin te spend a few thousand year wit me!" Duncan smiles. "Why don't ye tell me what turned ye inte the charmin lady that ye are." He looks at Kaylee, "If only so I know what te protect her from so that she doesn't end up as bitter as ye are."
> 
> "I know ye don't want my pity - yer probably gonna hate me....more....for it; but Kaylee is a such a sweet and kind lass. She puts the needs of others before herself and she is all that is good in my life. I feel terrible for what ever ye experienced. Truly I do. Ye could have been as happy and carefree as Kaylee is right now. Enjoyin life, laughing, havin friends, findin comforts in the small things in life - but yet here ye are. And it hurts me te know that ye've experienced such injustices in life that would twist yer soul from the woman I love, te someone like you. Though, that's not te say that I don't enjoy yer company, despite the kicks te my ego, I actually enjoy the banter, but ye know what? Screw the threesome - I want te know.....how did ye become how ye are now? That's right, I'm givin up my dream te be in bed with two of the most beautiful women I've ever laid eyes on, te know how ye became the way ye are."





Kuno said:


> A tear rolls down Kaylee's cheek at Duncan's sweet words, melting the  intense frustration she was feeling toward him just moments before.  "If  what she says is true I would prefer knowing before anyone else My  Love.  Please, follow the others and find what we seek in the mirrors."
> 
> "He brings a good point, tell me what it is that I hide in you?  What horrible things do you keep for me?"  She asks her other self.



"'Happy and carefree?'" the other Kaylee scoffs.  "She is still in the naive stage.  And trust me I have seen it enough to know.  She picks her cause, sometimes joins up with 'friends' goes out on whatever mission has struck her fancy.  And for a time, maybe, it's good.  But eventually the cold harshness of reality sets in."  The other Kaylee looks at the party's Kaylee with a firm, dark stare.  "And each time it does, eventually those hopes get shattered, and she runs away.  She gets to forget, start over, pick a different cause but _I_ have to remember, each and every one of those pains.  Every betrayal, every battle lost, every horror witnessed across the face of the world."

She turns back to Duncan, hints of anger in her expression, "I'd tell you I've lost count of the lives she lived, it certainly is a number you wouldn't comprehend, but _I don't get to forget_.  If you want to know why I am the way I am, why I hate all of you so much?  Well I am what she made me."

"The world is changing, of that I have no doubt.  It probably will change for the worse, bring entirely new horrors to witness.  If you want to protect her from that, you'll need the strength to do so.



Kuno said:


> The Druid stands quietly, watching as her companions move to the mirrors in their own individual ways.  "What have you done?"  She mumbles.  She thinks on this chamber, the mirrors, and Ironwall.
> 
> Foggy Memories:
> Roll(1d20)+16:
> ...



Surprisingly focusing on her memories of this place brings a profound sense of deja vu.  She remembers this room, almost exactly as it is now save a few minor details.  She was walking from the bedchamber into the main room, the mirrors were there but none of them glowed either the swirl of colors or the bright light but the simple reflections of mundane mirrors.

A pair of smoking skeletons rest on the floor, though there is no sign of what killed them.  A simple wooden golem rests still in a heap by the pillar.  Emotionally there was an intense, overpowering sense of wonder at it all.  Every color every scent, fresh and new, as if experiencing them for the first time.



Kuno said:


> ((I assume there is no mirror for Kaylee.))


((The only remaining mirrors would be the ones Duncan and Hayao will be going into, which isn't exactly the same but close enough.  Her reflection is already in the room perhaps?  ))



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks a little hesitantly at the mirror.
> 
> "Ye gonna be alright wit her?" He looks at Kaylee and feels reassured.  "I'll wait - just a moment. Tell me what ye can about this place."
> 
> After Kaylee tells him, he will also go into the mirror.



Once sated, Duncan vanishes and lastly Hayao steps into his mirror.

((I'll probably have to wait until morning to post the exact ramifications of that, it'll be a dozy  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Drell_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hm," Drell murmurs, examining each of the reflections. "Fascinating. I know you're iron..." he says, pointing at the last reflection, "But I don't recognize you two...what materials are you all constructed of?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

((Will answer other pending questions in a bit))

Meanwhile outside of the mirrors....

The other Kaylee claps her hands, "well, now that the riff raff is occupied lets talk about you."  She seems somewhat amused by the situation though is clearly still less-than-friendly.  "I know you already figured out you left here long ago bringing that hunk of junk with you.  What you probably don't know, because I didn't know until a short time ago, is you left a considerable amount of power here.

"It 'unlocked' the same time the last mirror activated, and now here you are.  As much as I love seeing you bumble around like a child I have to assume that you planned this, for whatever reason."

She gestures and six orbs of white energy appear.  The other Kaylee touches each of them in turn and they change becoming other images of Kaylee in various outfits and demeanors.  "Now you could simply absorb the energy, but I thought I might offer suggestions based on things you've done in the past that might complement what you do now."  Kaylee realizes that while the other Kaylee doesn't say it she could also use that power to affect the mirrors and what's going on with the others.

The other Kaylee points to the first of the images, this Kaylee dress in long robes with hood and veil obscuring her features.  "Mysteries," the other Kaylee says, "you once before gained great power working in shadows and trying to puzzle out the future.  It might be useful again."

The second in line radiates a powerful aura that seems to reach out towards the zombies in the room.  "You play with your pets so much, but in the past you've controlled much larger hordes.  In large enough numbers fodder can slow your enemies allowing you to finish them."

The third wears silvery robes and is wrapped in white linen bandages, "or why not turn that power inward and join them?  Your spirit is stronger than flesh anyway."

The fourth is slightly hunched and has a strong scent of death about her.  "Then again, there are much stronger things than mere zombies out there, as you've recently remembered.  You could specialize in making better undead."

The fifth has a more malicious look to her, more predatory.  "Of course, why not simply ignore the undead and turn your power to the living.  Warping with madness or even controlling directly."

The last Kaylee is dressed more naturally, more like Kaylee herself is.  "I suppose I should consider your nature fetish too, command of the elements and the land itself is a powerful, if inefficient, ideal."

((Kaylee's position is somewhat different, she is free to discuss with "other Kaylee" until the others have finished, there's no question limit for you but it's up to you what to make of "other Kaylee's" answers.  At which point you're free to use the presented power for whatever you want, if you  have something in mind other than what I've suggested let me know and we'll see if something can be worked out.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2016)

Tassara looks at the three figures a little conflicted. She stares longer to the middle one (channeller) and then to the other two.

She looks at the ground for a second taking a big breath. 

"The Future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their Dreams" she states calmly. 


"To what dream do you strive for?" she asks the three of them.




======================


Max looks at the other her just a little weirded out. The girl is aware of her own transformation but this is definitely where things are headed. Is just... she didn't expect to see this.

"So... you are me of the future. I guess. Where is Charlie?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2016)

Yuki stands in front of each one in turn, taking in all the details and then stepping back, away from all three.  He gives a lingering glance to the rumbling and feral Yukis.  Though he doesn't seem completely disgusted with the more traditional one.  "Strength, finesse and swiftness, what is most important?" He questions all of them, but still leaning more towards the two.

After getting the responses he will ask, "Who do you strive to protect?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "Hm," Drell murmurs, examining each of the reflections. "Fascinating. I know you're iron..." he says, pointing at the last reflection, "But I don't recognize you two...what materials are you all constructed of?"



The reddish-gold construct pounds a hand into one of the plates.  "God-metal: the strongest and most durable of metals, also very magically active so a good base for channeling.  Clearly the best choice for construction."

The blueish construct gestures gallantly at his construction.  "Fate-metal: affects probability and chance, amplifies magical energies channeled through it.  Clearly the best choice for construction."

((Names altered to prevent googling  ))




Hidden Nin said:


> Rin's shifted her form to her hybrid form, and her eyes widen a little as she watches. "Will I ever get closer to the Shimmering One?"



"The Shimmering One finds the beauty in all things, in animals, in nature, even in the curse that marks out clan.  What you seek you will find."




Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's brow knits together before he falls into a polite seiza, bowing to them all. "Hello," he says first, and then lifts his gaze to study them each. "What did you each give up to realize your true potential?"



The swordsman Hayao replies first, "I dedicated my life to the sword, to learning the ways to fight creatures not meant to be fought.  In a way it became my truest companion, to win against dark odds there was room for no other."

The water-covered Hayao speaks second, "I follow the way of the water, to control my environment and direct the actions of my enemies.  But primarily control of self.  In mastering control of self I left the control of others to delegates."

The decoratively armored Hayao speaks last, "too much."  After a brief pause he elaborates, "my hands may be stained with the blood of many battles but they will never be matched by the blood of those that died by my command.  It is my most reverent prayer that those commands that directed men to their deaths saved lives in the end."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara looks at the three figures a little conflicted. She stares longer to the middle one (channeller) and then to the other two.
> 
> She looks at the ground for a second taking a big breath.
> 
> ...



"I dream of a world that is free of evils and corruption," the first one says.  "That others will be free to pursue their dreams without interference."

"I dream of a world that is free of pain," says the second one.  "That others will be free to pursue their dreams without suffering."

"I dream of a world that lasts forever," says the third one.  "That people will have the time they need in order to pursue their dreams."




soulnova said:


> Max looks at the other her just a little weirded out. The girl is aware of her own transformation but this is definitely where things are headed. Is just... she didn't expect to see this.
> 
> "So... you are me of the future. I guess. Where is Charlie?"



"Charlie is still with me," she says brightly.  "Closer than ever, I've just learned more from him!"



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stands in front of each one in turn, taking in all the details and then stepping back, away from all three.  He gives a lingering glance to the rumbling and feral Yukis.  Though he doesn't seem completely disgusted with the more traditional one.  "Strength, finesse and swiftness, what is most important?" He questions all of them, but still leaning more towards the two.
> 
> After getting the responses he will ask, "Who do you strive to protect?"



Surprisingly (or maybe not) all three reply to the first one in unison, "Strength."

The first, more martial one then elaborates, "strength of technique can destroy an opponents strength."

The second, rumbling one continues, "strength of stone can break the weak and resist the strong."

The more wild one growls a response, "strength can tear and crush the weak, and the strong!"

To the question of protection the first answers, "my friends, by striking swiftly and decisively I end the battle before anyone can get hurt."

The second answers, "my friends, by weathering heavy blows and responding in kind I can save others from suffering."

The last answers, "my friends, I strike with fury and endure the stings of my enemies so that others do not have to."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2016)

He nods, giving an expression of definite choice, but before he decides he asks one more question, one others had asked and likely will ask if they haven't already, "What sacrifices did you have to make?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2016)

While Tassara is not surprised by the first two answers nodding with a smile at each of them, she gives a double take to the third one. She ponders this for a second with serious eyes.

"A world must exists for there to be dreamers in the first place, yes"



"What did you sacrifice to achieve what you are now?"


==================

"Oh that's great!" Max claps her hands together in excitement. "Awesome!" 

"He has been quiet for most of the time now. I was getting worried"

"Say, what kinds of things can you do?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The reddish-gold construct pounds a hand into one of the plates.  "God-metal: the strongest and most durable of metals, also very magically active so a good base for channeling.  Clearly the best choice for construction."
> 
> The blueish construct gestures gallantly at his construction.  "Fate-metal: affects probability and chance, amplifies magical energies channeled through it.  Clearly the best choice for construction."
> 
> ((Names altered to prevent googling  ))



"Fascinating. My current body posses flight and the ability to see the invisible. What additional powers do yours grant you?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> He nods, giving an expression of definite choice, but before he decides he asks one more question, one others had asked and likely will ask if they haven't already, "What sacrifices did you have to make?"



The martial artist replies first, "training takes time and devotion regardless of technique.  That time, once spent, is forever lost.

The earthen warrior replies second, "my power comes from the earth and the stone at my feet, the sky becomes an empty, hollow place in comparison."

The primal warrior replies last, "sacrifices are for weak losers.  I consume the weak and use that for my strength!"



soulnova said:


> While Tassara is not surprised by the first two answers nodding with a smile at each of them, she gives a double take to the third one. She ponders this for a second with serious eyes.
> 
> "A world must exists for there to be dreamers in the first place, yes"
> 
> ...



((Cookies, all of the cookies.))

The first speaks solemnly, "my task takes me to dark places where I confront evil and nightmares directly.  In doing so I have grown and made the world a better place but I have spent less time working directly with dreamers to console them where they would go."

"I heal and nurture within the church," the second says.  "Giving dreams a place to grow and people a safe place to achieve their dreams.  But while my sect within the church is popular it the reach of it is limited to where I can travel."

The last is silent while the others speak finally saying simply "my life, freely given and without hesitation so that others might live."



soulnova said:


> "Oh that's great!" Max claps her hands together in excitement. "Awesome!"
> 
> "He has been quiet for most of the time now. I was getting worried"
> 
> "Say, what kinds of things can you do?"



"I can call upon some of a dragon's intellect and maneuverability," she says with a reptilian grin.  "When I'm fighting with Charlie I can also tear magic from an enemy to use against him."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2016)

Yuki gives a feral grin and steps before the primal warrior, "This is my choice."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "Fascinating. My current body posses flight and the ability to see the invisible. What additional powers do yours grant you?"



The reddish-gold one says, "my body is configured for rapid response, knowledge archival, designated metamagic enhancment, and redundant magical power sources."

The blueish one says, "my body is configured for enhanced metamagical application, enhanced emapthic abilities, and more rapid channeling of magical energies."

The iron one says, "my body is configured for preferred spell access, automated contingency response, and reinforced durability."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "The Shimmering One finds the beauty in all things, in animals, in nature, even in the curse that marks out clan.  What you seek you will find."


"Is the village safe? Did my travels affect them negatively...?"




> The swordsman Hayao replies first, "I dedicated my life to the sword, to learning the ways to fight creatures not meant to be fought.  In a way it became my truest companion, to win against dark odds there was room for no other."
> 
> The water-covered Hayao speaks second, "I follow the way of the water, to control my environment and direct the actions of my enemies.  But primarily control of self.  In mastering control of self I left the control of others to delegates."
> 
> The decoratively armored Hayao speaks last, "too much."  After a brief pause he elaborates, "my hands may be stained with the blood of many battles but they will never be matched by the blood of those that died by my command.  It is my most reverent prayer that those commands that directed men to their deaths saved lives in the end."



He closes his eyes and draws in a deep breath as he internalizes their answers, nodding. "How close is your destiny to the Order? And what can you accomplish then, that I cannot now? How have I grown, in each case, I mean to say."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gives a feral grin and steps before the primal warrior, "This is my choice."



The other two reflections shatter and vanish and the primal Yuki grins back, "of course it is, was there ever a doubt?"

((I'm going to wait until more of the others have finished before I post any specifics.))



Hidden Nin said:


> "Is the village safe? Did my travels affect them negatively...?"


((Note for questions such as this this is merely a possible future not the absolute will-happen future))

"The village yet grows and thrives, while your presence is missed your journey is for you to decide as is theirs for them."



Hidden Nin said:


> He closes his eyes and draws in a deep breath as he internalizes their answers, nodding. "How close is your destiny to the Order? And what can you accomplish then, that I cannot now? How have I grown, in each case, I mean to say."



"I have reached the heights with the Order, going out with elite groups to drive back twisted creatures from other worlds," the swordsman says in response to the second question, then to the third he replies, "my sword is the bane of evil, they cannot stand before it.  My accuracy is keen, striking without fail and my sword becomes an iron curtain protecting me from attacks."

The second answers both questions as well, "while I am on good terms with the Order my actions are more independent.  In battle I follow the way of water, by controlling the battle no blade can touch me and woe be it to fools that try.  My strikes can drive back at melee and even magics do not operate without my permission."

The last speaks with a slight smile, "the Order is my sword and my shield, I command fully and their numbers grow with every day.  In battle my allies strike harder and swifter, and can endure far more without falling.  As commander of the Order of Taijya my allies know how to strike down creatures that refuse to die."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2016)

Rin nods, and then sits up a bit where she sits. "How have I grown?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2016)

Tassara hears intently the firsts answers and by the end is slightly shaken by the last one. A bittersweet smile adorns her face.  



"What is your greatest power?" 



============

"Oh my god" Max can't contain her excitement.

"Ok... is not like anyone has this kind of opportunity ever, so, Do you have any advice for me, future self?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Rin nods, and then sits up a bit where she sits. "How have I grown?"



"I have communed with the fox-spirit, becoming quick of body and of mind,"  she says with a smile.  "Magic comes more freely and more flexibly and I fight with better coordination with my allies regardless of form."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The reddish-gold one says, "my body is configured for rapid response, knowledge archival, designated metamagic enhancment, and redundant magical power sources."
> 
> The blueish one says, "my body is configured for enhanced metamagical application, enhanced emapthic abilities, and more rapid channeling of magical energies."
> 
> The iron one says, "my body is configured for preferred spell access, automated contingency response, and reinforced durability."



"How capable are you of fighting an enemy specifically designed to kill mages?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara hears intently the firsts answers and by the end is slightly shaken by the last one. A bittersweet smile adorns her face.
> 
> 
> 
> "What is your greatest power?"


The first answers, "I radiate a great protective power.  I and those near me are protected against some of the most vile attacks, those that cause death or the warping of mind or body, as well as poisons and disease.  I can also extend my personal protective spells to encompass them as well."

The second nods solemnly and replies, "The Coddler has entrusted me with my own divine power, I can channel it to bring dreams into reality directly."

The last has a surprisingly optimistic response for a change, "dying and living again has brought me closer to my past lives, I can borrow their power for a time when faced with challenges my own is unable to surmount."




soulnova said:


> "Oh my god" Max can't contain her excitement.
> 
> "Ok... is not like anyone has this kind of opportunity ever, so, Do you have any advice for me, future self?"



"Never absorb a ball of energy larger than your head.  Charlie says that never works out well for anyone."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "How capable are you of fighting an enemy specifically designed to kill mages?"



The first replies by tapping his body again, "anti-mage and anti-armor abilities tend to be mutually exclusive."

The second nods somewhat in agreement, "probability alteration makes traditional combat unreliable against me, and my magic is strong enough to quickly overcome such a mistake."

The last things a moment, "most traditional approaches to countering a mage assume you can limit his magic.  That is much harder to do against me."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2016)

Drell takes each answer in, considering them for a moment. Finally he nods. "What is your greatest power?" After hearing their answers, he asks his final question: "Lastly and most importantly, which of you would be most effective at killing Duncan?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _ Ulysesn_ 



Ulysesn has three reflections.

The first is the most simple. Dressed in heavier armor he has the feel of a weathered soldier more than an adventurer.

The second is unarmored, he floats on a breeze in the air that ruffles his hair and clothing as if alive about him.

The last looks more wild, climb across his form, some sort of living camouflage. His crossbow is held ready and venom drips from the loaded bolt.



Ulysesn asks the armored one a question
"Why do you wear armor, aren't you more slow and vulnerable?"
Then the one who seems to be one with the wind, Ulysesn's wings unfurl
"You seem free. What feelings and uses does this wind give you that I can't obtain?"
(3)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell takes each answer in, considering them for a moment. Finally he nods. "What is your greatest power?" After hearing their answers, he asks his final question: "Lastly and most importantly, which of you would be most effective at killing Duncan?"



To the first question the first replies, "meta-magic enhancement automatically applies to channeled spells."

The second considers the question before coming to a decision, "rapid magical processing allows multiple spells to be cast simultaneously."

The last replies more quickly, "this body is just a creation.  I can use magical abilities with or without it."

After some consideration the blueish metal construct raises his hand to the last question, "my abilities line up best against Duncan.  His swords might bypass armor no matter the strength but not my luck enhancement.  His mental spells would prove useless and with rapid spellcasting he would have little time to adapt."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn asks the armored one a question
> "Why do you wear armor, aren't you more slow and vulnerable?"
> Then the one who seems to be one with the wind, Ulysesn's wings unfurl
> "You seem free. What feelings and uses does this wind give you that I can't obtain?"
> (3)



The armored one replies to his question first, "there is strength in vulnerability, when an opponent comes at you directly you can hit him with the most strength."

The floating one smiles bemusedly, "I am one with the wind, not merely using an item to visit it.  I can fly on the drafts of the wind, sense disturbances in the wind, ask the wind to act as a tool or hand for me.  It also shields me from my enemies, and summons cover to hide my allies."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2016)

Tassara takes a moment to consider the answers, then continues with the questioning.

"Is clear how your protective powers can be used..." she nods to the first one "But I would like to understand better... how would the powers work with you two?" she asks the second and the third one for an example.




=============


"Noted" Max laughs and nods "Is there something you want me to tell someone else? Tassara perhaps?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The armored one replies to his question first, "there is strength in vulnerability, when an opponent comes at you directly you can hit him with the most strength."
> 
> The floating one smiles bemusedly, "I am one with the wind, not merely using an item to visit it.  I can fly on the drafts of the wind, sense disturbances in the wind, ask the wind to act as a tool or hand for me.  It also shields me from my enemies, and summons cover to hide my allies."


Ulysesn asks all of them
"How did you save save Dnalge from its many enemies such as magebane and the black with your powers?"
(2)


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2016)

Duncan looks at the three.

"I have a lot te protect and a lot te achieve, especially with the....guilds. How are ye gonna help me get there?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara takes a moment to consider the answers, then continues with the questioning.
> 
> "Is clear how your protective powers can be used..." she nods to the first one "But I would like to understand better... how would the powers work with you two?" she asks the second and the third one for an example.



"Well, the use isn't so hard exactly," the second one begins considering.  "Once a day, I consider what I want to happen, and bring it into this world.  A dream made real.  The Coddler expects that I will use this with care of course."  She pauses to think, "if you want a specific example, there was a fire in an orphanage near the temple.  No one was hurt thankfully but the building was destroyed and the children were troubled.  One happened to catch my ear wishing for his home to be restored, so by the grace of the Coddler I made it so."

"My powers are humble," the third one begins.  "While I try to fight as best I can, the time comes now and again when I am overwhelmed.  And while I would gladly give my life, again, if it would save others I refuse to fall only to allow others to fall after me.  I remember more of my past lives, a young swordswoman, others, and at times I can ask them for help to make sure that I can make use of their power to fight on."



soulnova said:


> "Noted" Max laughs and nods "Is there something you want me to tell someone else? Tassara perhaps?"



The other Max considers for a moment before suddenly grinning and replying, "you should tell Tassara I told you that it is _critically_ important she not eat the last cookie.  It belongs to Charlie.  The fate of the world could rest on this!"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn asks all of them
> "How did you save save Dnalge from its many enemies such as magebane and the black with your powers?"
> (2)



The armored archer speaks first, "I focus on raw damage.  An enemy may have any number of tricks or powers up their sleeve but eventually you can put them down if you can keep hitting them."

The wind-focused archer speaks next, "when your ally is the wind you are safe from all attacks.  None can approach without facing my bow and none can attack from afar when the wind is against them."

The vine-covered archer speaks last, "when a flower blossems all at once, it lives brightly even if it is brief."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the three.
> 
> "I have a lot te protect and a lot te achieve, especially with the....guilds. How are ye gonna help me get there?"



The shadowy figure speaks first, "they can't stand against me.  Even if they can see me coming, they can't keep me out.  And striking first and striking fast means winning."

The charismatic figure speaks next, "problems from people aren't really problems.  People are easy to guide and manipulate.  And problems from monsters, well, that's why you have lots of people as friends."

The wild figure speaks last, "power, mate.  Lots and lots of power."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> To the first question the first replies, "meta-magic enhancement automatically applies to channeled spells."
> 
> The second considers the question before coming to a decision, "rapid magical processing allows multiple spells to be cast simultaneously."
> 
> ...



"Very well," Drell says. "I think the ability to cast multiple spells simultaneously would be the most beneficial." He places a hand on the second mirror.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "Very well," Drell says. "I think the ability to cast multiple spells simultaneously would be the most beneficial." He places a hand on the second mirror.



The other two reflections shatter leaving Drell alone with his blue counterpart.

((I'll elaborate on what this means a little later yet.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The armored archer speaks first, "I focus on raw damage.  An enemy may have any number of tricks or powers up their sleeve but eventually you can put them down if you can keep hitting them."
> 
> The wind-focused archer speaks next, "when your ally is the wind you are safe from all attacks.  None can approach without facing my bow and none can attack from afar when the wind is against them."
> 
> The vine-covered archer speaks last, "when a flower blossems all at once, it lives brightly even if it is brief."


"What happened to Makenna and our own father for each of you?"(1)


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2016)

Duncan sighs, "Shit - this is a tough decision."

"Agreed; you have to ask yourself whether you want to cover a flaw or build on your power. Well rounded or focused?" Sgaille says.

"Aye, that's what I got off it too." Duncan says. He turns back to the images, "What are yer weaknesses?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2016)

"Help them!"  Kaylee turns on herself.  "Or tell me how I can help my friends!"  She begins to pace ignoring the multiples of herself and concentrating on the mirrors.  "I am sorry for what I have done to you.  Give me all those memories back!  Just tell me how to save them!"

She continues to pace then whirls on her other self.  "If I created this place then I should be able to take back all this power and save them."  Her eyes are angry then she spins around and watches the mirrors again.  

"Tell me who I am.  Tell me what all this is about."  Kaylee's voice is quieter now but she watches worriedly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What happened to Makenna and our own father for each of you?"(1)


((Again these are not really mechanisms for divination into the future.))

The first says, "Makenna never forgave me, my father was executed by the tyrant that seized power in Dnalgne."

The second says, "Makenna sacrificed herself to burn out the black wind, my father cut a deal with the man who became the new king of Dnalgne to arrange support for his freedom.

The last says, "Makenna and I reunited after rescuing both of our fathers.  My father converted to Raconteur and presided over our renewal of vows himself."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2016)

((Wrong thread))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Again these are not really mechanisms for divination into the future.))
> 
> The first says, "Makenna never forgave me, my father was executed by the tyrant that seized power in Dnalgne."
> 
> ...


"..."
Ulysesn turns to the vine covered archer
" 'When a flower blossoms all at once, it lives brightly even if it is brief.' What did you mean, that your life was brief?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2016)

"A great change approaches, that is why I'm here" Tassara pauses for a second "Would you have done anything differently?" 


================

"Oh, now that will just torture her" Max chuckles and waves dismissing the question. 

"Fine, fine... ok, so I guess I need to accept you-... Wait, is there anything I can do to help Ironwall?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2016)

Rin sits up a bit again. "What is my greatest weakness?"

Hayao, meanwhile, centers his attention on the second and third images. "My next question pertains to you both. What was your potential to embrace each other's strengths? That is, personal power for you," he tells the third reflection. "...and the ability to lead the order for you."

He looks between them all. "And my last question, I suppose, would be...how do each of you think of Tassara, within your station?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Duncan sighs, "Shit - this is a tough decision."
> 
> "Agreed; you have to ask yourself whether you want to cover a flaw or build on your power. Well rounded or focused?" Sgaille says.
> 
> "Aye, that's what I got off it too." Duncan says. He turns back to the images, "What are yer weaknesses?"



"Constructs, undead, creatures where stealth is of limited appeal," the shadowy Duncan says.  "I can hold out as well as the next guy against them, better really, but most of my offense assumes the old 'bleed die' equation."

The charismatic Duncan says, "well obviously I prefer indirect confrontations, or social confrontations to combat.  Not that I am helpless mind, but it's more efficient to avoid the combat altogether."

The wild Duncan simply laughs, "'weaknesses?'  Those are just excuses for people who can't hack it."




Kuno said:


> "Help them!"  Kaylee turns on herself.  "Or tell me how I can help my friends!"  She begins to pace ignoring the multiples of herself and concentrating on the mirrors.  "I am sorry for what I have done to you.  Give me all those memories back!  Just tell me how to save them!"
> 
> She continues to pace then whirls on her other self.  "If I created this place then I should be able to take back all this power and save them."  Her eyes are angry then she spins around and watches the mirrors again.
> 
> "Tell me who I am.  Tell me what all this is about."  Kaylee's voice is quieter now but she watches worriedly.



"'Save them?'"  The other Kaylee just holds back from laughing.  "Why ever would you want to do that?  Clearly this is a test to refine those you travel with, make sure you're only bringing the best forward.  Why," she pauses to point at Nissa's mirror, "this one isn't even half there anymore.  She put so much of herself into others that there's nothing left of her."

Fluffykins darts like a rocket at the other Kaylee, smoothly passing through her like a ghost and toppling over on the stone behind her.  He pops back to his feet growling deeply and circling, clearly intent on trying again.

The other Kaylee ignores the cat and points to Makenna's mirror, "this one has spirit, I'll give her that.  And while it might be a curiosity to see where she is going, ultimately her masters will continue to tug on her.  You could maybe choose one for her, but would she really want you to choose?  It's probably better to let her suffer here, at least she'll be out of the way."

Lastly she indicates Lantana's mirror, "this is new, though I could probably guess a few things.  But the long and short of it is she doesn't know enough of herself to even choose a path, would you choose one for her?"

"It's all mostly moot, even I don't know how you would influence them anyway.  We should probably get back to what we can do something with, yes?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "..."
> Ulysesn turns to the vine covered archer
> " 'When a flower blossoms all at once, it lives brightly even if it is brief.' What did you mean, that your life was brief?"



"The flower blossoms, the blossom fades, eventually the bloom returns when spring comes again."



soulnova said:


> "A great change approaches, that is why I'm here" Tassara pauses for a second "Would you have done anything differently?"



The first one considers this for a moment before responding, "I always wished to have more time with the orphanage but then what would have happened to the evils I fought?  No I would not have done anything different."

The second is also considerably hesitant about the question.  "I have touched so many lives and I have always striven to serve the Coddler as best I can but I must admit from time to time I wonder if I truly am serving him in the best manner."

The last does not hesitate, "no, never.  I may have had some regrets on things of my past, but to spend time pondering over those regrets would be to waste what I have been given and to disrespect the sacrifices made."



soulnova said:


> "Oh, now that will just torture her" Max chuckles and waves dismissing the question.
> 
> "Fine, fine... ok, so I guess I need to accept you-... Wait, is there anything I can do to help Ironwall?"



"Golemcrafting was not something I had much skill at.  It would take a lot of skill if it's even possible."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2016)

Sgaille comes back at Duncan

"I stand corrected, this is less to do with what abilitiy you want and more to do with knowing who you are. I think."

"Maybe. This is a dangerous place, that bitch Kaylee warned only a few would get out of here unscathed - we must tread carefully. I think I know who te go for but...." Duncan laughs "I remember when I left the castle....I applied for a couple of jobs. Still remember the interview for a couple of them..."

He turns back to the reflections,

"Where do ye see yerself, a year from now?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2016)

> "The flower blossoms, the blossom fades, eventually the bloom returns when spring comes again."


"Well that is sure helpful..."

Ulysesn glances at each self again
"The one who is armored is who my father wanted me to be, a failure in the end one who only understands brute force and loses all."
He turns towards the who is one with wind
"You are my desire of true freedom, one that isn't bound to any. However that means you're bound to yourself in isolation. Few if any would know the freedom you have. I would probably choose you if I decided to be selfish."

Ulysesn turns to the vine covered Ulysesn
"You are... cherry blossoms. Nature's power, magic, my higher potential. Someone who has managed balance between the two and found a happiness the other two won't find. Not bound by your own freedoms or the chains of others."

Ulysesn stares at each again
"You are all aspects of myself each that has had some form of hardship and sacrifice in life... Some I don't like recognizing. Some I wish for. Some I need."
Ulysesn walks towards the vine covered Ulysesn
"I need to learn, so that others and myself may grow. So I choose you. You feel like what I'm looking for within myself."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Rin sits up a bit again. "What is my greatest weakness?"



"I have skills across so many different talents, but having a wide variety keeps me from being truly exceptional at anything."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao, meanwhile, centers his attention on the second and third images. "My next question pertains to you both. What was your potential to embrace each other's strengths? That is, personal power for you," he tells the third reflection. "...and the ability to lead the order for you."
> 
> He looks between them all. "And my last question, I suppose, would be...how do each of you think of Tassara, within your station?"



The second image considers this a moment then begins, "it is possible that a future exists where both are blended.  But it's not my future."

"Nor mine," the second says.  "But you will live your own future, ultimately the choices I made are mine alone, if you find they are flawed make better ones when you get the chance."

As to Tassara the first answers, "she is a valuable comrade, no matter the skills of the man injuries do happen.  A skilled healer and talented support mage is a good friend to have."

The second shakes his head disapprovingly at the first, "control of yourself means accepting your feelings.  I am very close to Tassara, though I don't think it's appropriate to go into details."

The third sighs somewhat, "that is a difficult question.  I care for her a great deal, but, there are political considerations as well.  What I want isn't always what is best."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2016)

"That's bullshit and you know it!"  Kaylee lambastes herself.  "If we created this place then we have the power to undo it!"  She puts her hand on Nissa's mirror and tries to think of something.  "That is the very reason this brownie needs to be saved!  Along with the other two!"

"what exactly is going on in these mirrors?  What choices do they have to make?!"  She wants to funnel power into the mirror before her but worries what it might do.  "Tell me who I am!  Tell me what right I thought I had to do this to people."

"What is this about?!!!"  She yells though still facing the mirror.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2016)

"I think that will be everything" Tassara looks at the three of them.


"Thank you all" she bows her head. "There is only so much i can gather from such little time, I can only promise the rest of you that I will try my best to protect everyone"


"Ill take you" she says, looking at the third one.

=============

"Ill have to ask Drell about it"

"So... what do we do after this?" Max crosses her arms over her chest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Sgaille comes back at Duncan
> 
> "I stand corrected, this is less to do with what abilitiy you want and more to do with knowing who you are. I think."
> 
> ...



The first, shadowy one says, "having a threesome with Kaylee and that other Kaylee."

The second, charismatic one says, "having a threesome with Kaylee and that other Kaylee."

The third, wild one says, "having a threesome with Kaylee and that other Kaylee."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well that is sure helpful..."
> 
> Ulysesn glances at each self again
> "The one who is armored is who my father wanted me to be, a failure in the end one who only understands brute force and loses all."
> ...



The other two reflections shatter leaving Ulysesn alone with the vine-covered reflection.  "Even the great oak begins as a humble sapling."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2016)

"..." Sgaille is speechless

"Aye yeah, fair enough." Duncan sniffs, "High fives all round. These are her mirrors and so I'm totally pressin that other Kaylee for it again. Bein in the middle of them...." Duncan pauses to imagine the scene

"OK so....er....So those weaknesses, how would ye go about overcomin them?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Kuno said:


> "That's bullshit and you know it!"  Kaylee lambastes herself.  "If we created this place then we have the power to undo it!"  She puts her hand on Nissa's mirror and tries to think of something.  "That is the very reason this brownie needs to be saved!  Along with the other two!"
> 
> "what exactly is going on in these mirrors?  What choices do they have to make?!"  She wants to funnel power into the mirror before her but worries what it might do.  "Tell me who I am!  Tell me what right I thought I had to do this to people."
> 
> "What is this about?!!!"  She yells though still facing the mirror.



"Inside the mirror their soul is distilled into its core essences for some," she gestures at Duncan's mirror, "that means confronting the components of the soul.  How this plays out is differerent for each.  For others," she points at Nissa's, "the soul is too weak to continue.  It will eventually be consumed by the mirror though it will probably take years to totally fade away."

"As to who you are, and who created this place I do not know.  My memories start when you first walked out of this place, who or what you were before that you apparently didn't want me to know.  If there is anything to know."  She's a little stiff talking about this, not knowing clearly irks her.

"It is all a moot discussion though, I'm familiar with the mirrors because you have met people that encountered them in the past but you have never adjusted the fate of those subjected to them.  Best to wait and see how it works out for the others, maybe a few will return successful.  If you would like to do something constructive, claim your power and let's move on."




soulnova said:


> "I think that will be everything" Tassara looks at the three of them.
> 
> 
> "Thank you all" she bows her head. "There is only so much i can gather from such little time, I can only promise the rest of you that I will try my best to protect everyone"
> ...


The other two images shatter.  The remaining one nods politely, "while I have no regrets that doesn't mean you cannot exceed my accomplishments."

((I'll update for those that have chosen later tonight, assuming I don't pass out))



soulnova said:


> "Ill have to ask Drell about it"
> 
> "So... what do we do after this?" Max crosses her arms over her chest.



"Wait?  I don't know, I haven't ever done this before!"

((I'll update the cohorts at the same time since they don't really get a choice.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2016)

Vergil said:


> "..." Sgaille is speechless
> 
> "Aye yeah, fair enough." Duncan sniffs, "High fives all round. These are her mirrors and so I'm totally pressin that other Kaylee for it again. Bein in the middle of them...." Duncan pauses to imagine the scene
> 
> "OK so....er....So those weaknesses, how would ye go about overcomin them?"



"Fighting the unliving can be overcome with the right magic," the shadowy one begins.  "Not exactly something to rely on but it's better than nothing.  Worst case I'll figure something out, I always do."

The second, charismatic one says, "the best way to win an unavoidable confrontation is to have friends with you.  Either legitimate ones or those recruited with magic.  Their skills can fill in for what is missing."

The third, wild one replies with a sigh, "I overcome my weaknesses by being so awesome at everything I don't have weaknesses."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2016)

Duncan nods. 

"They are all facets of you aren't they?" Sgaille says

"More or less." Duncan looks at the three. "Ye have 10million gold pieces. Assuming that ye can't convince the two Kaylee's te have a threesome with me with that money, what would ye do with it?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2016)

"What is the point in all that power if I can't save my friends?"  She looks over her shoulder at the other Kaylee.  "Can I not absorb it all?  Become all powerful?  It is mine after all."  Her voice has lost the loud panic that was there before.  

"And what of you?  Can I not absorb you too?  What happens to you when this is finished?"  Kaylee questions her voice quiet and measured.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Wait?  I don't know, I haven't ever done this before!"
> 
> ((I'll update the cohorts at the same time since they don't really get a choice.))



"Ok, ok. Let's do this then!"


Max approaches the reflection....


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I have skills across so many different talents, but having a wide variety keeps me from being truly exceptional at anything."



Rin smiles faintly, and then nods, moving forward to embrace the reflection.



> The second image considers this a moment then begins, "it is possible that a future exists where both are blended.  But it's not my future."
> 
> "Nor mine," the second says.  "But you will live your own future, ultimately the choices I made are mine alone, if you find they are flawed make better ones when you get the chance."
> 
> ...



Hayao seems altogether irritated by something in their answers, glancing to the side and then folding his arms over his chest. "I understand." He rises to his feet, looking to the first image. "You aren't the reality I'd like to realize," he says first and foremost, then looks to the last two. "Neither of you are exactly who I wish to be. I...don't, however, know that Hojo can realize the strength of the Order...though he could." He frowns looking between them, and shuts his eyes. "The difficulty is...telling."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

Kuno said:


> "What is the point in all that power if I can't save my friends?"  She looks over her shoulder at the other Kaylee.  "Can I not absorb it all?  Become all powerful?  It is mine after all."  Her voice has lost the loud panic that was there before.
> 
> "And what of you?  Can I not absorb you too?  What happens to you when this is finished?"  Kaylee questions her voice quiet and measured.



The other Kaylee speaks slowly, "yes you are supposed to absorb them all.  Whether you use them as I suggest or for some other purpose I suppose is up to you.  Though I'd be careful about assigning terms like 'all powerful' to it."

"I am different, those are more like reflections created from power left here," she pauses a moment considering.  "I assume left here by you, left here for you at the very least.  I don't imagine my life will continue to be the same for millennia to come, the whole point of my existence is you don't want me."



Vergil said:


> Duncan nods.
> 
> "They are all facets of you aren't they?" Sgaille says
> 
> "More or less." Duncan looks at the three. "Ye have 10million gold pieces. Assuming that ye can't convince the two Kaylee's te have a threesome with me with that money, what would ye do with it?"



The first considers this a moment before replying, "probably items to enhance my senses.  Something to provide truesight, darkvision, other things if I can find them.  Can't sneak up on a target if you can't find him and you never want him to see better than you can."

The second takes his time then replies along a similar line, "a cloak of displacement, something for emergency teleport perhaps?  It's difficult to wrest control of someone's mind if they kill you before you get the chance, so spoiling an abush is good."

The third answers immediately, "cognizance crystals, can never have enough power handy for when you need it."

((Will start posts for those that have decided after this, may or may not have enough time to get all of them done.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

((Doing these one post at a time so that people can save that post for their reference if needed))

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




You merge with the primal Yuki, and immediately gain knowledge of a powerful, animalistic style.  You gain:

*Spirit Shape*: You can take on the totemic shapes of ferocious predators. As a swift  action, you may enter spirit shape, taking on the form of any predatory  animal of your choice. Regardless of which animal you choose, the  benefits you gain are the same.  You gain a +10 bonus to both Strength and Constitution. You may choose  to increase your size by up to two steps, although doing so does not  grant you any additional ability score bonuses. You gain a +20 natural  armor bonus to AC, and a +4 bonus on all saving throws. You gain a  primary bite attack that deals 1d8 damage, and two secondary claw  attacks that deal 1d6 damage (for Medium creatures). All your natural  weapons gain an enhancement bonus equal to one-quarter your caster  level, rounded down. You may suppress or resume this ability at will as a  swift action.

*Lightning Strike:*  You move with inhuman speed, striking down your prey with relentless speed.  Whenever you make a full attack, you may make iterative attacks with  your primary natural weapon.  ((When you make a full attack or use your flailing blow you can also bite, taking extra attacks as allowed by BAB with the bite))

@14th Level: *Prey-Hobbling Bite:  *Your fangs sever tendons and crush bone, leaving prey incapable of flight. Whenever you damage a creature with your bite attack, it takes  one Dexterity damage and a cumulative -5 ft. penalty to all forms of  movement, to a minimum of 5 ft. Each point of Dexterity damage healed  reduces the penalty by 5 ft.

@17th Level: *Unstoppable Juggernaut:*  You will not fall until the hunt is completed. Whenever you are dealt damage  while in your spirit shape, an amount of damage equal to your  Constitution modifier is subtracted from the total. This damage is not  prevented, but transferred to a delayed damage pool. At the end of the  encounter, all of the damage in your delayed damage pool is dealt to  you, and it cannot be prevented by any means.

@20th Level: *Relentless Lunar Fury*:  At the peak of evolution, you become capable of becoming the ultimate  predator. Once per encounter, while in your spirit shape, you may enter  relentless lunar fury as a swift action. The fury lasts for a number of  rounds equal to 5 + your Constitution modifier. While in the fury, the  bonuses to Strength and Constitution from your spirit shape increase by  8, and you gain damage reduction 20/silver. The benefits of your  lightning stroke and prey-hobbling bite destiny features also apply to  your claws. In addition, you gain regeneration at an amount equal to  1/25 of the damage in your delayed damage pool from the unstoppable  juggernaut class feature, rounded down. Silver weapons still damage you  normally. If you are at full health, then this regeneration heals damage  that is in your delayed damage pool. Once the relentless lunar fury  ends, you are forced out of spirit shape, and cannot reassume it for ten  minutes. You are also exhausted. 

Credit to this and most of the similar abilities goes to The Demented One at Giant in the Playground Forums, slightly modified here for use in this campaign.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2016)

Hayao walks forth into the second mirror. "I suppose my destiny realized was what they'd been drawing me towards at every step...ironic that I reject your choices in order to further those I could never escape."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




You merge with your martyr counterpart and gain insight into the cycle of life, death, and rebirth.

You gain the following abilities:
*Continual Resurrection*: You gain the ability to return  from the dead. At dawn each day, if you are dead, you are restored to life (as  _true resurrection_).  You can set a place where you want to be resurrected.  (You must be  standing in that place when you make the choice.) When you are   resurrected, you can choose to be resurrected in the place you choose or  in the  place you died. You can choose a new location for your place of  resurrection  once per level.


*Death Denied:* You become resistant to attacks that  would instantly  kill you. You gain a +5 luck bonus on saving throws against  necromancy  effects. If you succeed on a save against a necromancy spell, you   suffer no effect, even if you would normally suffer a partial effect.  You  gain a +10 luck bonus on saving throws against death attacks. If you roll a 1 on one of these types  of saving  throws, you can re-roll the die.

@14th Level:  *Quickening:*  You gain fast healing equal to one-half your character level.

@17th Level: *Eternal Renewal (Su):* You gain the ability to  immediately come back from death's door.  When you take damage that reduces you  to below 0 hit points (even if  you go below -10 hit points), you can use this  ability as an immediate  action. You go to 0 hit points, then regain a number of  hit points  equal to half your maximum hit points. You can use this ability twice   per day, increasing to four times per day at 30th level.

@20th Level: *Nexus of Many Lives*: Once per day you may call upon one of your past lives to assist you.  As a swift action adopt the form you wish to use, the effect lasts until the end of the encounter.

*The Warrior:*  While in this form you may make full attacks as a standard action.  You use an effective strength score of your character level +10, your base attack bonus becomes 1.5x your character level, and you may assign abilities to your weapon of up to 1/4th your character level (these abilities are static from level to level, choose upon leveling up).

*The Arcanist:* While in this form you may cast spells as a Sorcerer with a level equal to your character level -5.  Select spells as normal upon leveling up. 

*The Disciple:  *Choose a divine spell of up to 7th level from any class list.  You may use it as a Supernatural ability up to your wisdom modifier of times.  You may target spells with a range of "touch" or "personal" as if they had a range of "close."  You may choose a different spell each time this guise is adopted. 

*The Paladin*: While in this guise you gain a bonus equal to your charisma modifier on all attacks on evil creatures and a [sacred] bonus to damage against evil creatures equal to your character level.  You radiate an 20' aura giving you and all allies within the aura a bonus to their saves equal to your charisma score.​
Credit to Wizards of the Coast, slightly modified for this campaign.




((And I'm spent, will do more later and reply to any posts that have happened))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2016)

Duncan takes a moment and a deep breath.

He looks at the first one and nods.

"Shadowy person, I CHOOSE YOU!!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




As Hayao chooses the watery reflection of himself the other two shatter.   He steps forward and merges with his reflection, gaining knowledge of  water and it's movements, and in turn the movements of everything around  him.

He gains the following abilities:

*Aura of Sable Tides:*  Your elemental anima manifests about you as  a dancing flow of water that  twines about you, flitting around you  like a coiling ribbon. It grants  you a deflection bonus to AC equal to  your intelligence modifier, and allows  you to breathe both water and  air equally. You gain a swim speed of 60  ft. In addition, you gain  immunity to cold.

*Become the Hammer:* Just as the crashing waves can wear down  rocks, your blows can shatter  the strongest of defenses. Whenever you  damage an enemy with an unarmed  strike or a monk weapon, you may choose  to knock them back as a swift  action. They are pushed by 5 ft. per  point of Dexterity modifier you  have. If an obstacle prevents them from  being pushed back further, they  stop and take 1d6 damage for every 5  ft. of movement they were unable to  complete. After they are pushed  back, they must make a Fortitude save,  DC 10 + 1/2 your character  level, or fall prone. ((We'll count your Katana for this))

@14th Level:  *Dragon Claw Stride:* The enraged sea can shatter  even the mightiest of battleships. Any creature you damaged with an  unarmed strike or  monk weapon must make a Fortitude save, DC 10 + 1/2  your character level  + your Dexterity modifier, or be stunned for one  round. No matter how  many attacks you damage with it, it only makes one  save per round. It  need not make this save if it was already stunned  when you attacked it. 

@17th Level: *Blade Deflecting Palm:  *A Water Aspect  Dragonblooded’s bare hand is as the sea itself, yielding  to no force,  no matter how mighty it may be. At 17th level, whenever an  enemy makes a  melee attack against you, you may make an attack roll as  an immediate  action. You user the higher of your AC or the result of the  attack roll  to determine if the attack hits. If the attack misses, you   automatically disarm the creature that attacked you of their weapon. If   the attack was made by a creature with a Strength at least 10 greater   than your Dexterity or a deity, you do not automatically disarm them, but may   instead immediately make a disarm attempt without provoking attacks of   opportunity. You must have at least one hand free to use this ability.

@20th Level: *Clear Water Prana*: Water purifies all things.  Becoming an elemental avatar of water, you  wash away the unnatural and  supernatural, purifying the world. At 20th  level, you radiate an _antimagic field_  out to up to 60 ft., with caster  level equal to your class level.  However, it does not include the space  you occupy. Epic spells,  artifacts, supernatural or spell-like destiny  features, and spells or  supernatural abilities of deities are not  affected by the clear water  prana destiny feature.  You may suppress, begin, or change the radius of  this ability as a swift action.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Ulysesn moves forward and merges with the plant-covered reflection.  Gaining knowledge growing life and the danger of nature within.

He gains the following abilities:

*Aura of Emerald Ivy*:  Your elemental anima manifests as living ivy that wraps about your  flesh, blossoming with flagrant flowers. Your flesh exudes poison, which  is treated as black lotus extract. You may deliver it with a touch  attack, or you can apply it to any weapon you wield as a swift action  (you never risk poisoning yourself). The DC of the poison is equal to 10  + 1/2 your character level + your Constitution modifier. In addition,  you gain immunity to acid, as well as to all mundane poisons and  diseases.

*Hunter's Aim*:  You have mastered the art of the bow, striking your foes down with an  unerring rain of arrows. Any ranged or thrown attack you make ignores  range penalties and concealment, except for that granted by artifacts,  epic spells, and destiny features. In addition, the critical threat  range of any ranged or thrown attack you make is doubled, and any ranged or  thrown attack you make deals an additional amount of damage equal to  twice your character level on a critical hit.

@14th Level: *Jade Crucible*:  Like a flower that blossoms all at once, you can move with supernal  speed, but at the cost of great pain to yourself. At 14th level,  whenever you make a full attack with a ranged or thrown weapon, you may  take an amount of damage up to your character level. For every 5 damage  you take, you may make an additional attack at your highest base attack  bonus. All attacks you make as part of the full attack deal an  additional amount of damage equal to the amount of damage you took. 

@17th Level: *Well-Tended Garden of the Soul*:  Becoming one with the forests of the world, your flesh becomes like that  of a mighty oak. At 17th level, your type changes to plant, although  you remain mortal enough to not be considered a plant whenever it would  detrimental to you (for example, when targeted by spells that deal extra  damage to plants). In addition, whenever you are in natural sunlight,  or in contact with water, you gain fast healing 10. You must be able to  breathe in order to gain this fast healing.

@20th Level: *Ravenous Thorns*:  Just as a gardener sows his flower beds with seeds, you sow battlefields  with your dead foes. At 20th level, you gain the ability to shoot  ravenous thorns. Once per round, when you make a ranged attack, you may  use this ability. If the attack hits, your projectile sprouts brambles  that wrap around your foe, causing them to take a -4 penalty to  Dexterity and a -10 ft. penalty to their base land speed until the end  of the encounter. At the beginning of their next round, that enemy takes  an amount of damage equal to the amount the ravenous thorn initially  deal them. The penalties from multiple ravenous thorns stack, although  they cannot reduce a creature?s Dexterity below 1 or a creature?s base  land speed below 5 ft.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




Drell merges with the blueish metal construct and gains knowledge of the weavings of chance and fate.

He gains the following abilities:

*Starmetal Body:*  As you are exalted to the fateful promise of starmetal, your composite  plating becomes blessed by fate (if you do not have composite plating,  then you gain it nonetheless. It functions just like the composite  plating of a warforged). This new composite plating retains any magic  enhancements your old plating had. Starmetal plating grants you a +5  armor bonus to AC. You are not considered to be wearing armor, have no  maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, and suffer no armor check penalties or  arcane spell failure chance. The destiny-shaping power of starmetal  shields you from harm, granting you a +4 luck bonus to AC, and on all  saving throws. The luck bonus increases by +2 at 14th, 17th, and 20th  levels.

*Probability Distortion Matrix:*  Plot Weavers bend fate to their will, denying their enemies even good  fortune. An intricate matrix of starmetal threads forms within your  chest, a loom tended by minute, spider-like constructs called Pattern  Spiders. Whenever an enemy within 60 ft. of you rolls a d20, before the  make the roll, you may activate the Probability Degradation Matrix as an  immediate action. If you do, they must roll two d20?s, and keep the  lower result. You cannot force deities, or others similarly blessed by fate to reroll with this ability.  ((I'll assume you use this on every enemy within 60 feet unless you tell me not to))

@14th Level:  *God-Machine Weaving Engine:*  Magic is power, and Starmetal Caste Exalts know all there is to know  about keeping a tight hold on power. At 14th level, a crystalline ring  of Eberron dragonshards rises forth from your chest, a reservoir of  magical power. Whenever you cast a spell modified by metamagic feats,  the total spell level adjustment of all the feats applied is reduced by  2, to a minimum of 0. At 17th level, the total adjustment is reduced by  3, and at 20th level, it is reduced by 4. This ability applies even to  spells cast from magic items, if you have class features that allow you  to apply metamagic feats to such spells.

@17th Level:  *Empathy Simulation Engine:*  A Starmetal Caste Exalt?s words may seem to betray genuine compassion  and emotion, but they are but a carefully maintained facade?and, with  the gift of the Great Maker, this facade becomes a magical barrier. A  latticework of starmetal engulfs your brow, anchored to it by barbed  hooks. The empathy simulation engine creates a false mind, a decoy for  mental delusions. You gain immunity to mind-affecting abilities, as they  are shunted off into this false mind. In addition, whenever this  immunity allows you to overcome a mind-affecting spell that targets you,  you may choose to archive that spell within the false mind. Once you  have done so, you may cast that spell at a later point in time. You  treat the spell as if it were cast by its original caster for  determining its caster level, save DC, and so forth. You may cast it  even if you do not have the ability score minimum required to cast it or  if it is not on your class spell list. You can only cast an archived  spell once, after which it fades from your memory. You may have a  maximum number of archived spells equal to your Intelligence modifier.  There is no limit to how long you can keep a spell archived for.

@20th Level: *Synaptic Acceleration Node: *Complex logic engines take form within your brow, starmetal assemblies  of gears and cogs that move with greater celerity than any mortal brain.  At 20th level, whenever you cast a spell (or infusion), you may cast a  second spell with a casting time that is the same or shorter as the one  you are casting. Thus, in one turn, you could take a standard action to  cast two spells, and then a swift action to cast two quickened spells,  and so forth. However, the second spell you cast can never be of the  highest level of spells you are capable of casting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan merges with his shadowy duplicate gaining knowledge of light and shadow and how best to blend into his surroundings.

He gains the following abilities:

*Essence Triumphant*:  Once per encounter you can take an extra standard action in a round.  This increases by one use per encounter at 14th level, 17th level, and 20th level.

*Shroud of Night's Law*:  You gain the benefits of a constant _greater invisibility_ spell,  which you may suppress or resume at will as a free action. In addition,  as you gain levels, this ability becomes more potent. Upon reaching 14th  level, any spell with a caster level lower than your character level  that would normally dispel or suppress your ability, or allow you to be  seen, fails to do so. At 17th level, only epic spells, artifacts, and  deity?s can dispel or suppress this invisibility, or allow you to be  seen.

@14th Level:  *Going Elsewhere:*  Not even the world itself can restrain you. As a swift  action, you may become ethereal for one round. While ethereal, you are  capable of passing through _walls of force_, _forcecages_, and  similar force effects as if they were not there. In addition, this  talent allows you easy access to small demiplanes, allowing you to make  Sleight of Hand checks to pickpocket items from _bags of holding_, _portable holes_, and similar extraplanar storage, even if that item is not activated.

@17th Level: *Seven Shadows Evasion:* No blade or spell can harm those hidden by Sol Invictus himself. At 17th  level, you become able to dodge any attack, or even spells. Whenever  you would be dealt damage by a melee or ranged attack, you may make a  Reflex save as an immediate action. If you do, you subtract an amount  equal to the save?s result from the damage dealt to you, to a minimum of  0. In addition, whenever you are targeted by a spell, you may, as an  immediate action, make a Reflex save, opposed by a caster level check  made by the spell?s caster. If you succeed, the spell automatically  fails. You do not benefit from this ability if you are flatfooted or  helpless.

@20th Level: *Unconquered Might*:  At 20th level, your supreme agility and unrivaled quick thinking allow  you to catch anyone off guard, even as you are in plain sight. Any enemy  you attack loses their Dexterity bonus to AC, even if they have  abilities that would normally prevent this?only deities are unaffected  by this. In addition, every attack you make against an enemy who is  denied their Dexterity bonus to AC threatens a critical hit.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2016)

Green eyes roam over the seven versions of herself before her.  The power they all represent would go a long way to equalize herself.  To show that she wasn't just some left over the others willingly drug along but to make her strong enough to help.  To save those she cared about.  She licks her lips in anticipation.

The druid slowly turns away from the mirror her hands clenched into fists Kaylee takes a step forward.  “I could...”  The words were soft, mumbled by a mind that was a whirl with the possibilities.  “What if...”  She thinks of all the times she had been injured, her summons where nothing but fodder, when she was immobilized with the inability to help.  When the others had to protect her.

“Not any more...”  Kaylee remembered just the other night, standing next to the river.  Remembered the promises she made to herself.  Now just days later before her stood the means to that end.  Another step forward, her eyes fixed on the six.  Her hands unflinching and lifting upward, loosening from the clenched fists to a more serene posture.  Then she pauses.  

Had the room been empty she probably would have continued to move forward, each step containing more confidence then the last until she stood before the group and in turn absorbing all the power and strength the six could give her.  It was the movement out of the corner of her eye that brought her to a halt.  

Fluffykins.  The cat still paced her more miserable self.

“Nissa...”  Kaylee knew the brownie would never leave her to die, not just die but suffer for years inside whatever hell those mirrors could bring.  She thought about the words she had screamed just moments before.  'What is the point if I can't save my friends?'  The one thing the druid knew was that no matter what happened she would walk out of here physically unscathed.  Physically more powerful.

“But could I?”  It only took her a second to come to that conclusion.  Could she live the rest of her life or lives knowing that she allowed her friends to die just because she wanted more power?  Could she truly be that selfish?  No.  She would be running again.  

Running.  Running away.  Running from what?  Memories?  Responsibilities?  The wrong choices?  "I will never run again."

Her eyes moved over those around her.  Herself, her many selves, then Fluffykins, Hex, Kathy and her own companions.  Could she leave them to die?  She could never live with herself no matter how powerful she became.

“How do I use them to save my friends?”  Kaylee asks her self.  “Do I absorb their power then send it into the mirror to help them?  Or do I just send one of them into each mirror that needs help?”  She knew this was the only choice she could possibly make.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 13, 2016)

*[The Other Side of the Looking Glass]​*​

If Akane had to describe the sensation of what was happening to her, it'd be like going through a house of Mirrors at a fair, her vision was distorted and at times it was doubled back in on herself as she walked. At other times it seemed like she was in a free fall of molasses, like her body was encased and swallowed by a sea of Quicksilver. By the time the rough and jumbled journey was over Akane stepped out into a blank void so pitch like tar that her Dark Vision did nothing to aid her. 

The Half Worg strained herself, hoping just to see the faintest of details and instinctively her hand fell to the bastard sword's grip at her side, her senses on high alert. She was in a dank world surrounded by who knows what. She couldn't help but worry, at least a little.  Then, as if her vision was returning blue flame erupted before her and spread quickly to the four cardinal directions giving light to this otherwise featureless plane. The light was so intense that Akane had to shield her face, less it be burned from her. Grunting in pain she hides from the blinding light that only subsides in what seems like an eternity later. 

It takes a moment or two, but the heat from the fire slowly dies and Akane starts to open her eyes. Slowly as to adjust to the new brightness that now filled this world. As her eyes adjusted; horror is what awaited her. A charred dominion filled with twisted trees and the remains of burned away bushes. The ground lay parched and cracked as if the sun had beaten down on it constantly for millennia at a time. Unknown to Akane, this was a mirrored world of her own inner turmoil. The churning, burning, chaos of her celestial blood engaging in war with the dark tainted blood of the Worg. Manifestation made real.

 It was as if she had stepped into the inner most circle of hell and that notion made Akane sick to her stomach but she braved the unknown and turned back to where the fire had once sprang to life and what she briefly sees beckons her to take pause. In an instant countless fa?ades shatter into reflective dust that hung in the air refracting the blue hue that the flame had left in the air. In the midst of the glowing halo three figures stood. Akane swallowed harder than she ever had before and her ears curled inside her helmet. These figures were more than the imps of hell, they were her. Though she did at first hope that she may have stumbled upon her true family, that notion was quickly halted as they all carried her weapons, though in various forms. 

Akane was now face to face with her own twisted reflections. Akane's lips curl bearing her fangs while she clamped down on the the bastard sword's grip.

-First Question, Accidental to no Akane in Particular-

"Wat bad mojo is dis?" {What bad magic is this?}


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Rin_ 




((Rin's is kind of hacked together so if things don't work let me know and I'll try to fix it  ))

Rin merges with her opposite and gains deep insight into the beauty of nature.

She gains the following abilities:

*Spirit Shape:*  You can take on the totemic shapes of cunning hunters and stalkers. As a  swift action, you may enter spirit shape, taking on the form of any  predatory animal of your choice. Regardless of which animal you choose,  the benefits you gain are the same.   You cannot cast spells while in spirit shape. In spirit shape, you gain a  +10 bonus to both Dexterity and Wisdom. You gain a +15 natural  armor bonus to AC, and a +4 bonus on all saving throws. You gain a  primary bite attack that deals 1d8 damage, and two secondary claw  attacks that deal 1d6 damage (for Medium creatures). All your natural  weapons gain an enhancement bonus equal to one-quarter your caster  level, rounded down. You may choose to take on an aquatic form, in which  you gain a swim speed of 60 ft. and the ability to breath water, or an  aerial form, in which you gain a fly speed of 60 ft., with good  maneuverability. You may suppress or resume this ability at will as a  swift action.

*Lightning Strike:* You move with inhuman speed, striking  down their prey with relentless speed. Whenever you make a full attack,  you may make iterative attacks with your primary natural weapon.

@14th Level: *Lesson of the Winter Wolf:* You and your allies forge a sworn pact, learning to fight more  effectively together. Whenever you and one or more allies flank an  enemy, you may use the base attack bonus of any flanking ally when you  attack that enemy if theirs is higher than your own. In addition, if you  have any class features that allow you to deal precision damage, such  as sneak attack or skirmish, then all allies flanking that enemy are  treated as having them to. However, they must still meet the conditions  for the ability?for example, in order for them to benefit from your  skirmish class feature, they must have moved 10 ft., or to benefit from  your sudden strike class feature, the enemy must be flatfooted.

@17th Level: *Furious Recourse*: Even the mages of the Lunar Exalted are ferocious in battle. At the  beginning of each encounter, you may choose a number of spells equal to  your Wisdom modifier. Whenever an enemy provokes an attack of  opportunity from you, you may instead cast one of your chosen spells in  place of your attack. Even if you have prepared a chosen spell multiple  times or have it as a spell known, you may only cast it once as an  attack of opportunity, unless you explicitly designate it twice when  choosing your spells for this ability. In addition, there is no limit to  the number of attacks of opportunity you may make each round. 

@20th Level: *Lunar Judgement*: You radiate an aura of holy majesty that is anathema to the undead. At 24th level, you radiate a permanent _hallow_  effect, with caster level equal to your character level. You may tie  spells to this hallowed aura, as normal, but their duration becomes 24  hours instead of one year. In addition, any evil outsider in this aura  takes a -10 penalty to any spell resistance they may have, and  automatically fails all saves against spells or abilities that would  drive them back to their home plane, such as the _dismissal_ or _banishment_ spells, unless they have HD greater than twice the spell?s caster level.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

Kuno said:


> Green eyes roam over the seven versions of herself before her.  The power they all represent would go a long way to equalize herself.  To show that she wasn't just some left over the others willingly drug along but to make her strong enough to help.  To save those she cared about.  She licks her lips in anticipation.
> 
> The druid slowly turns away from the mirror her hands clenched into fists Kaylee takes a step forward.  ?I could...?  The words were soft, mumbled by a mind that was a whirl with the possibilities.  ?What if...?  She thinks of all the times she had been injured, her summons where nothing but fodder, when she was immobilized with the inability to help.  When the others had to protect her.
> 
> ...



The other Kaylee watches with a somewhat amused look while the party's Kaylee considers her options.

Each of the six reflections the other Kaylee brought forth represent a considerable amount of power, and while the other Kaylee crafted that power in various forms that was no more than suggestion.

For each she can choose how to use it.  She could absorb the power to use it as the other Kaylee suggested.  She could absorb it for her own use, or she could direct it somewhere else.  She could influence the outcome of the mirrors, or possibly even send another into the mirror though that might well make things worse if not done with care.  

She could probably do other things, a large amount of power is a generally useful thing if used correctly.



			
				Chaos Theory said:
			
		

> If Akane had to describe the sensation of what  was happening to her, it'd be like going through a house of Mirrors at a  fair, her vision was distorted and at times it was doubled back in on  herself as she walked. At other times it seemed like she was in a free  fall of molasses, like her body was encased and swallowed by a sea of  Quicksilver. By the time the rough and jumbled journey was over Akane  stepped out into a blank void so pitch like tar that her Dark Vision did  nothing to aid her.
> 
> The Half Worg strained herself, hoping just to see the faintest of  details and instinctively her hand fell to the bastard sword's grip at  her side, her senses on high alert. She was in a dank world surrounded  by who knows what. She couldn't help but worry, at least a little.   Then, as if her vision was returning blue flame erupted before her and  spread quickly to the four cardinal directions giving light to this  otherwise featureless plane. The light was so intense that Akane had to  shield her face, less it be burned from her. Grunting in pain she hides  from the blinding light that only subsides in what seems like an  eternity later.
> 
> ...




The third, calmer image replies, "Dis be big mojo, but dis no be bad mojo.  Dis be a spirit walk, you be seein what might be mabee.  Things be changin soon, be needing the spirits blessin to continue.  Gotta choose how de be working for you though."

((FML for even trying this  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Tae_ 




Tae merges with her counterpart and learns of travels and journeys.

Tae gains the following abilities:

*Fateful Excellency:*  Fate itself conspires to aid your every undertaking. Once per encounter  when you would roll a d20, you may choose to instead not roll, and treat  the result as a 20. It is not considered a natural 20. In addition,  whenever you roll a 1 on an attack roll, saving throw, ability check, or  skill check, you may reroll it, keeping the result of the reroll even  if it is a 1.

*Serendipitous Voyage:*  The secret roads of fate lie wide open to you. You may use _greater teleport_ and _plane shift_ at will as supernatural abilities, with caster level equal to your class level. In addition, you may use _dimension door_ at will as a swift action, with caster level again equal to your class level.

@14th Level: *Heartless Maiden*:  At 14th level, no journey is too arduous for you to make. You no longer  need to eat, drink, sleep, or breathe (although you must rest for 8  hours in order to prepare spells). You are also immune to fatigue and  exhaustion. Difficult terrain never impedes you. You gain a +30 ft.  bonus to your base land speed, and you are treated as having a Climb and  Swim speed of 30 ft. (which gives you a +8 bonus on Climb and Swim  checks and allows you to always take 10 on such checks). You can exist  comfortably in any environment, regardless of temperature (although you  gain no resistance to heat or cold), and any environmental damage that  would be dealt to you is halved. You are never impeded by planar traits  that would damage you or impair your spellcasting.

@17th Level:  *Someone Else's Destiny*:  As a reward for your loyal service to fate, you are given some lenience  with obeying its rules. If, perhaps, you were to momentarily muddle your  true position such that some ill fate destined for you were to slide  off onto one of your foes, it would be perfectly permissible. At 17th  level, you may use this ability to redirect any status condition that  effects you. As an immediate action, you may use someone else?s destiny  to remove any status condition affecting you, such as sickened or  entangled, or any targeted spell you are under the effect of, and  attempt to transfer it to any creature within line of sight. In order to  redirect a spell, you must make a character level check, opposed by a  caster level check made by the spell?s caster. If you succeed, you can  then attempt to redirect it normally; if you fail, the attempt is  wasted. You and your target make special opposed checks, rolling 1d20 +  your HD + your Charisma modifier. If you win, the effect is removed from  you and the new target is subject to it. They receive no saves or spell  resistance against it, and its duration is just as it was, with any  rounds already elapsed still counting as having passed. If you fail the  check, the effect is still removed, but not transferred to the new  target.

@20th Level: *Riding the Dragon*: At 30th level, your loyal service to the Maiden of Journeys is rewarded  with a companion who can guard you through any journey?a mighty dragon.  [I will need to edit the mechanics on this, remind me when you get near level 20  ]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




Max merges with her counterpart gaining keen insight into dragons and their magic.

Max gains the following abilities:

*Spirit Shape:*  You can take on the totemic shapes of a dragon or a draconic creature. As a swift action, you may enter spirit shape. In spirit shape, you gain a +10 bonus to both Intelligence and  Charisma. You  gain a +15 natural armor bonus to AC, and a +4 bonus on all saving  throws. You gain a primary bite attack that deals 1d8 damage (for Medium  creatures). This natural weapon gain an enhancement bonus equal to  one-quarter your caster level, rounded down. You gain a fly  speed of 60 ft., with good maneuverability. You may suppress or resume  this ability at will as a swift action.

*Inevitable Genius Insight: *You are treated as being trained in all Knowledge skills, and do not  roll when you make Knowledge checks?instead, you are treated as having  received a roll of 20 on all Knowledge checks. In addition, when  crafting any non-epic magic item or researching any non-epic spell, you  reduce all gp and xp costs to create it by 50%, and reduce the crafting  or research time to eight hours. This ability does not stack with other  abilities that reduce such costs or crafting times.

@14th Level: *Preditor is Prey: *Gifted with divine insight, you master the magic of your foes. At 24th  level, whenever you deal damage to an enemy with your natural attack,  you may steal their magics. You immediately learn which metamagic feats  that have, and may choose any one, as long as its spell level adjustment  is no greater than half your Charisma modifier. You may apply that feat  to any spell you cast for the duration of the encounter without changing  their level or casting time. You may only have a number of metamagic  feat?s benefits equal to this Charisma modifier at a time, and you may  only apply the effect of one feat you have with this ability to a spell  at a time. If you damage an enemy who has feats that parallel metamagic  feats, such as Quicken Spell-Like Ability or Maximize Power, then you  may treat them as the normal metamagic version for purposes of this  ability.

@17th Level: *Furious Recourse:*  Even the mages of the Lunar Exalted are ferocious in battle. At the  beginning of each encounter, you may choose a number of spells equal to  your Charisma modifier. Whenever an enemy provokes an attack of  opportunity from you, you may instead cast one of your chosen spells in  place of your attack. Even if you have prepared a chosen spell multiple  times or have it as a spell known, you may only cast it once as an  attack of opportunity, unless you explicitly designate it twice when  choosing your spells for this ability. In addition, there is no limit to  the number of attacks of opportunity you may make each round. 

@20th Level: *Lessons in Blood:*  Mastering magic requires adaptation, and Lunars are masters of that. You  may taste the blood of a helpless or dead foe in order to add any one  of the spells they knew, had in their spellbook, or had as a spell-like  ability to your class spell list. You immediately gain it as a spell  known if you cast spells spontaneously, and may scribe it into your  spellbook for free if you have one. The maximum number of spells you may  learn through this ability is equal to the base modifier of your Charisma score. Once you have reached that limit, you must replace a spell you  have already learned with this ability in order to learn a new one.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2016)

((I figured it would be easier this way plus I won't forget or over analyze it.    ))

*
Nissa...*

Once more a feeling of urgency moves over the druid and she looks at her other self.  “You said the spirit is stronger than the flesh, right?”  She points to the version of her self in silver robes with bandages.  “Then you could bolster this ones spirits.  To give back to her what she has given to others?”  If the answer is an affirmative she will send her to power Nissa.  


*Makenna...*

At Makenna's mirror she places a hand and pushes power so that the woman can hear her.  “Your past does not define you, Makenna but you have to make a choice.  Are you human like the flesh you have or are you fire like how your spirit burns?  Don't force me to make this decision for you.”

*
Lantana...*

She does the same as at Makenna's mirror.  “Your past is just that Lantanna.  It is but memory of what you have done.  It doesn't make you who you are this instant.”  She takes a deep breathe watching the madness in the mirror.  “Close you eyes and concentrate on who you are!  You know that answer!”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 13, 2016)

*[The Other Side of the Looking Glass]​*​
It was the calmest of her reflections that spoke and what was said almost didn't make much sense to the original. She'd never heard of this spirit walk, or at least her order never said anything about such a thing. Truth be told it was more a rite of Shaman than the Warrior aided with Halfling Leaf, though that'd be a story for another time. 

The words spoken though, did put her at ease to a degree. It didn't seem these apparitions of what could be were violent toward her in any way, though that did beg the question. What would Akane do now? From what she gathered these Akane wanted her to choose which path she was going to go down. Fates had chosen to give her an option to choose what she may become with a degree of certainty that most mortals wouldn't get the chance to do. More questions did form in the back of her mind, though instinctively she felt that the answers she'd gain would be little more than the vague smoke and mirrors that had already been spoken.

Seemed this was for her to decide and that is when she remembered something that her old Knight Master had told her. A nugget of wisdom that now, thankfully, came back to her. 

_'Akane, the eyes are the mirror to one's soul and the soul never lies.'_

Releasing her iron grip on her weapon, Akane pulls her hands to her helmet and pulls it from her head. Those dark eyes, closed for a moment, open allowing her dark red eyes to gaze upon the ghosts of the future. Her ears unfurl as she first gazes into the eyes of the solemn dangerous Akane. Eyes lined with cold, steely, determination. What reflected back made her celestial blood move. The lands were smoke filled and cratered from war, standing atop an outcropping Akane saw herself, clad in this armor with the flags of her Order waving in the breeze behind her and the emblem of Knight master draped off one shoulder. Below her Akane saw three legion of Knight all various races and sexes. All fighting for and with her. 

In this future she sees that she finally became what the order wanted of her, a powerful weapon that rallied her allies and made any opposing standing army quake with fear at her name. But this came at cost Akane saw, her very humanity. Her very nature was stripped away, she was emotionless and deadly to foe and friend alike. The Worg woman didn't particularly care to loose herself for power.

With a sigh she gazed into the chaotic pools of her more feral self, there reflected back was anarchy and her darker blood jolted. Fire and death is what she sees with this path. A blood soaked earth begs for reprieve as it has already tried to take in gallons of the life essence. A horde of Orc, Goblin, Trolls and Gremlins laid waste to a now unrecognizable city.  From Akane a devilish grin spreads across her features as her foot pressed down on a knight's head deforming the helmet he wore. Her sword, glowing with a deathly red hue begged for another life to sate it's lust which made Akane grin all the more demonically.

Akane recognized the colors of the guard as she touched her own armor. This was the sacking of her own order and she was about to end the man that she saw as a father figure. In this life, she sees only death that called to her own blood lust, something that made her guts twist. How, just how could she allow herself to become this. 

Akane shook her head and looked to the one that had answered her earlier question. Her eyes were the surface of a calm lake in the middle of summer. Cool and beckoning and Akane felt no urges from this reflection. All she could see in those round reflective eyes was her own reflection and that is when she knew what path she had to choose. Not because she rejected what she may become with the other two but because this reflection seemed to have choice, which is what she wanted. Not some predetermined outcome. The fates wouldn't hold life and death as her only future. No, Akane was her own being regardless of how flawed she was. 

Stepping up to the Calm Akane she places a hand on her shoulder. "Do we find 'meanin'?" {'Do we find meaning'}


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

Kuno said:


> *
> Nissa...*
> 
> Once more a feeling of urgency moves over the druid and she looks at her other self.  ?You said the spirit is stronger than the flesh, right??  She points to the version of her self in silver robes with bandages.  ?Then you could bolster this ones spirits.  To give back to her what she has given to others??  If the answer is an affirmative she will send her to power Nissa.



Kaylee feels this will work ((The images she has aren't responsive like the others, she'd have to ask "Other Kaylee" who is less than helpful in this regard)).  She gathers the energy from the bandaged Kaylee and sends it in to reinforce Nissa.

The halfshadowed form of Nissa is immediately lit up and fills out revealing the small fae as she normally looks.  There's a surprising power behind her in fact, looking more confident and collected than ever.


*Spoiler*: _Nissa, read if you want_ 




Nissa gains:

*Essence Triumphant*:  Once per encounter you can take an extra standard action in a round.   This increases by one use per encounter at 14th level, 17th level, and  20th level.

*Legendary Scholar:*  Endowed with the wisdom and lore of the Unconquered Sun, your knowledge  of the world is unmatched. You are treated as being trained in all  Knowledge skills, and do not roll when you make Knowledge  checks?instead, you are treated as having received a roll of 20 on all  Knowledge checks. In addition, your knowledge of magic enables you to  perceive the flow of sorcerous essence, granting you the benefit of a  permanent _greater arcane sight_ spell, with caster level equal to  your character level. Finally, you do not need to ready an action to  counter spells?instead, you may counter as an immediate action.

@14th level: *Solar Metamagic*: At 14th level, you master the arts of magic, bending spells to your  will. You may choose any metamagic feat you have that increases a  spell?s level by +1 or less. That metamagic feat is applied to any spell  you cast, without changing the spell?s level or casting time. At 17th  level, you choose an additional metamagic feat you have that increases a  spell?s level by +2 or less, and at 20th level you choose a third  metamagic feat that increases a spell?s level by +3 or less. All  metamagic feats you have chosen are applied to spells you cast.

@17th level: *Infinite Mastery of Artifice*: At 17th level, you master the art of crafting magical items. You the gp  and xp costs of any non-epic magic item you craft are reduced by 50%,  and it only takes you a single minute to craft them. The gp and xp costs  of epic items you craft are reduced by 25%, and you need only eight  hours to craft them. These price and duration reductions do not stack  with any other similar abilities. Finally, at 30th level, you gain the  ability to craft lesser artifacts. You do so as if they were normal  magical items, although no effect or ability can reduce the gp or xp  price to create it, or the crafting time. Lesser artifacts are treated  as having a market price of 50,000 gp times the artifact?s caster level  for purposes of crafting it, although they are almost never sold.

@20th level:  *Supreme Perfection of Magic: *At 20th level, your magic is as the will of the gods itself, a primal  force that cannot be repressed or resisted. Spells you cast cannot be  dispelled except for by epic spells, artifacts, spells cast by other  Twilight Caste Exalted with this ability, and deities. In addition, _antimagic fields_  and similar effects do not suppress your spells unless created by  similar sources. Spells that you cast ignore spell resistance, except  for spell resistance greater than twice your caster level and that  possessed by deities.






Kuno said:


> *Makenna...*
> 
> At Makenna's mirror she places a hand and pushes power so that the woman can hear her.  ?Your past does not define you, Makenna but you have to make a choice.  Are you human like the flesh you have or are you fire like how your spirit burns?  Don't force me to make this decision for you.?



Makenna replies with an anguished voice, clearly in great pain, "they're tearing at me, both pulling."  She pauses to fight, trying to pull away from the fire, then the human hands but has no success in either attempt.  "I can't get away, are you and the others okay?"



Kuno said:


> *
> Lantana...*
> 
> She does the same as at Makenna's mirror.  ?Your past is just that Lantanna.  It is but memory of what you have done.  It doesn't make you who you are this instant.?  She takes a deep breathe watching the madness in the mirror.  ?Close you eyes and concentrate on who you are!  You know that answer!?



Lantana's response is only a garbled cry that sounds as if it's a mix of dozens of different voices.  If she's trying to say something any meaning is completely lost.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Other Side of the Looking Glass]​*
> It was the calmest of her reflections that spoke and what was said almost didn't make much sense to the original. She'd never heard of this spirit walk, or at least her order never said anything about such a thing. Truth be told it was more a rite of Shaman than the Warrior aided with Halfling Leaf, though that'd be a story for another time.
> 
> The words spoken though, did put her at ease to a degree. It didn't seem these apparitions of what could be were violent toward her in any way, though that did beg the question. What would Akane do now? From what she gathered these Akane wanted her to choose which path she was going to go down. Fates had chosen to give her an option to choose what she may become with a degree of certainty that most mortals wouldn't get the chance to do. More questions did form in the back of her mind, though instinctively she felt that the answers she'd gain would be little more than the vague smoke and mirrors that had already been spoken.
> ...



"We be searchin' for meanin'.  But we be searchin' how we want to be searchin'."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2016)

*Makenna...*

"Damn it!"  Kaylee sighs.  "We're fine Makenna.  Don't worry about us.  Let's get you out of there."  Gesturing at the druid form of herself she sends it into the mirror.  "Your human self is but a bag of meat that contains that fiery spirit.  Let yourself become who you are!"


*Lantanna...*

"I can't understand you Sweetheart."  Kaylee says trying to calm her down.  "So I'm going to do the best I can here."  Closing her eyes she gestures at the power of herself to control the hordes.  Using this she will focus on a single image.  "Meld with that image Anna.  It's the only way."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

Kuno said:


> *Makenna...*
> 
> "Damn it!"  Kaylee sighs.  "We're fine Makenna.  Don't worry about us.  Let's get you out of there."  Gesturing at the druid form of herself she sends it into the mirror.  "Your human self is but a bag of meat that contains that fiery spirit.  Let yourself become who you are!"


Makenna nods and upon receiving the power uses it in a burst to wrest away from the human hand transforming completely and merging with the fires.


*Spoiler*: _Makenna, read if you want_ 




Makenna gains:

*Aura of Crimson Flames*:  Your elemental anima manifests about you as a wreath of ephemeral flames  that harmlessly caress your flesh. Any fire damage you dealwhether  with a martial maneuver, a spell, a magic weapon, or any other  abilityignores all fire resistance. In addition, when you deal fire  damage to a creature immune to fire, only half of the damage, not all of  it is negated. Resistance and immunity granted by epic spells,  artifacts, and other destiny features is not overcome by this ability,  nor is that of deities. In addition, you gain immunity to fire.

*Refining the Inner Blade*:  Your most loyal sword is the fire that burns within you, a flame that  embraces your weapons. Any attack you make deals an additional amount of  fire damage equal to your character level. In addition, the flames lash  out, extending from your weapons and granting a +10 ft. increase to  their reach at all times.

@14th Level:* Unbearable Taunt*:  The foes of a Fire Aspect Dragonblood find themselves undone by their  own arrogance. At 14th level, once per encounter, when you deal fire  damage to a creature, you may leave a brand on them, scarring them with  your anima as a swift action. The brand compels them to seek you down  and destroy you. They must make a Will save, DC 10 + 1/2 your character  level + your Charisma modifier, or succumb to the brands influence,  becoming incapable of attacking any creature other than you for the  duration of the encounter. However, their maddened rage makes them  easier to defeatthey are treated as flatfooted against any attack you  make, as they cannot even dodge your blows, and you add your Strength  modifier to your AC against any attack they make, able to parry their  clumsy blows with great force. 

@17th Level: *Safety Among Enemies*:  Just as fire draws sustenance from that which it burns, your greatest  strength lies in your foes. Whenever a melee attack misses you, you may  redirect it as an attack of opportunity, causing it to target any enemy  of your choice that is in the reach of the creature making the attack.  The attack uses the same attack roll to determine if it hits. The foes  blade is momentarily consumed by your anima flames, dealing an  additional amount of fire damage equal to your character level.

@20th level:  *Terrifying Dragon Roar*:  The wrath of the Fire Aspect Dragonblooded is terrible to behold. Once  per encounter, you can unleash a terrifying dragon roar as a standard  action. All enemies within 100 ft. of you take 100 sonic damage, and  must make a Will save, DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Charisma  modifier. Enemies with less HD than you that fail their save are  panicked for as long as they remain within 100 ft. of you. Enemies with  HD greater than or equal to yours that fail their save are treated as if  they had been branded with your unbearable taunt destiny feature.






Kuno said:


> *Lantanna...*
> 
> "I can't understand you Sweetheart."  Kaylee says trying to calm her down.  "So I'm going to do the best I can here."  Closing her eyes she gestures at the power of herself to control the hordes.  Using this she will focus on a single image.  "Meld with that image Anna.  It's the only way."



*dice clatter*  Kaylee picks the clearest image she can find and directs her power.  The countless other images shatter and the indistinct blackness that is Lantana becomes clear, a wellspring of power.


*Spoiler*: _Lantana, Read if you want_ 




Lantana gains:

*Nemesis Self Imagined Anew:*  The Ebon Dragon defeats adversaries by becoming their perfect  antithesis. By using this ability, the Fiend must select a single target  and activate it as a free action. When this ability is active, the  Fiend temporarily gains the opposite alignment of the target and is  capable of reading their surface thoughts. Because of this, you know all  their desires, urges and intimate feelings and can act as a hostile  agent against them. As you spew words in spite of their most beloved  ideals, they begin to feel as much hatred for you as you do for them.  You gain a +15 bonus to all Bluff, Intimidate and Sense Motive checks  made against them, their sense of reason being overwhelmed by hatred. At  24th level, this bonus increases to +20, again to +25 at 27th level and  +30 at 30th level. You can have only one target under the effect of  this ability at a time.

*Unfair Excellence Endowment*:  The Ebon Dragon can bend the destiny of others as readily as he distorts  his own future. By making a touch attack against a single creature as a  standard action, the Fiend may force them to make a Will save (DC  10+1/2 your character level+Cha modifier) or suffer a terrible twisting  of chance. They suffer a luck penalty to all d20 rolls equal to one  quarter of the Fiend's HD(rounded down) until the end of the encounter.  However, at the end of the encounter, fate snaps back and compensates  for the drawback and grants the previous cursed victim an equal luck  bonus to all d20 rolls for 24 hours. Additionally, the Fiend gains half  the luck bonus(but not penalty) at the end of the encounter for the same  duration.  At 17th level, the Fiend can affect everyone within 15-foot area,  centered on them as a standard action without the need for a touch  attack.

@14th Level:* Life-Blighting Emptiness*: The Ebon Dragon would transform all life into his own image, a universe  of hollowed shadows. At 14th level, the Fiend may use the _harm _spell (or _heal _if  the victim is undead)as a supernatural ability with a ranged touch  attack against an opponent within 30 ft. of them as a standard action.  The foe may make a Will save (DC 10+1/2 your character level+Cha  modifier) for half damage, as normal for the spell. If the foe is struck  and damage damage from the effect, the Fiend may affect themself(and  only themself) with a _heal _spell(or _harm _if the Fiend is undead) as a swift action.

@17th Level: *Bloodless Murk Evasion:* The Ebon Dragon has no form of his own under all his stolen shadows.  This ability allows the Fiend to move themself further away from  potential threats. Any attack that is made against the Fiend that misses  them allows the Fiend to teleport to any available square within 30 ft.  of them that they have line of sight with. Additionally, this grants  the Fiend immunity to all physical attacks made against them that are  not good-aligned.

@20th Level: *Black Mirror Shintai*:  The Ebon Dragon is not the mightiest archfiend, nor the most brilliant.  Neither is he the most creative or cunning of all the Yozis. However, no  other creature approaches his skill at cheating. At 20th level, a Fiend  learns a trick handed down by their patron creature of vileness that  allows them to take on the literal form of an enemy. You may activate  this ability only when you have a target for your Nemesis Self Imagined  Anew active, if the target has as many HD as you or less, and may  activate it as a free action. Over the next full round, a black ichor  rising from the shadow of the target envelopes your body but leaves you  blind, deaf and paralyzed in a black cocoon which utterly transforms  your mind, body and soul. As you emerge at the beginning of your next  turn, you take on the perfect shape of your foe. Not only does this  transformation allow you to look exactly like them, but you ARE exactly  like them. This effectively means you temporarily replace your character  sheet with theirs, capable of using all of their class features, feats,  skill ranks and ability scores. Magic items do not copy themselves, but  you retain all the magic items you had before the transformation as  normal(magic items that do not fit the new form meld into your body  harmlessly). This ability lasts until the end of the encounter.

((Credit for this one to Krimm_Blackleaf at Giant in the Playground forum))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2016)

Once Kaylee is sure that the three are safe, she leans her forehead on the mirror and releases a sigh, the tension from before leaving her muscles.  Taking a moment to relax she pushes away from the mirror and slowly walks before the other mirrors making sure the others were safe also.

"How do I get them out of the mirrors?"  Kaylee asks her other self.  "I also have a few other questions for you."  She walks over giving the pets a comforting strokes letting them know that things were okay with their companions.  

"Do I know these people from other lives?  Are these souls ones I continuously travel with?"  She stands before her.  "Do we know anything about this Magebane or the black wind?  Is that what this was created for?"

Sighing deeply she looks toward her self with sadness.  "I'm sorry for what I have done to you.  It is unfair for anyone to do that.  Tell me how to absorb this power and you.  We should have never been pulled apart.  You should never have had to deal with so much sorrow alone.  That should end now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2016)

Kuno said:


> Once Kaylee is sure that the three are safe, she leans her forehead on the mirror and releases a sigh, the tension from before leaving her muscles.  Taking a moment to relax she pushes away from the mirror and slowly walks before the other mirrors making sure the others were safe also.
> 
> "How do I get them out of the mirrors?"  Kaylee asks her other self.  "I also have a few other questions for you."  She walks over giving the pets a comforting strokes letting them know that things were okay with their companions.
> 
> ...



The other Kaylee gives a shrug to her questions, "I don't know.  I'm not omniscient, about recent events I know nothing more than you, though I might have the advantage of a deeper breadth of knowledge.  As far as I know you've never traveled with these people before.  If they've been reborn into the world, well, your guess is as good as mine.  Some of your travels were alone however so I doubt it's some sort of fate at work."

"As to the 'Magebane' or the 'black wind' beyond the rumors you've heard I can tell you nothing."

"As to the power, unless you plan on wasting more of it, just take it and claim it for yourself.  I doubt that will make a difference in me though I would welcome oblivion after all these years if that were an option."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 14, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "We be searchin' for meanin'.  But we be searchin' how we want to be searchin'."



*[The Other Side of the Looking Glass]​*​
A grin slips across the Worg Woman's lips at the sound of the news that her calmer self stated. That was something agreeable with her. 

"Ol' Akane, she dink dat she find de wan." {'Looks like I chose the right one then.'}


----------



## Vergil (Feb 14, 2016)

The sensation of merging was odd for Duncan. His mind was filled with clarity, knowledge and images he had never thought to think of. Things he would have only dreamed of being able to do were now second nature and the overarching drive that burned within him was the realization that this was but a taste. More power was to come through practice and experience. 

Sgaille was taken aback.

"This is...this power...it's incredible." she sensed the changes within Duncan. "I know not what the other options would have given you, but honestly I think it's safe to assume that it doesn't matter. Combined with my abilities you should be able to realize you ambitions with ease."

Duncan stares into nothing, attempting to comprehend what just happened. "I...."

His thoughts went immediately to Kaylee.

"Hon...Are ye there? Are ye alright? What's happenin'?" he says to the druid.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Akane_ 




((Akane's boosts are a bit higher than others as she is a bit behind other characters so I'm balancing.))

Akane merges with her calm reflection and  gains the knowledge and confidence of the wanderer who has been successful in a thousand battles.

Akane gains:

Str +4, Con +4, Wis +2, Chr +2

*Cut through*:  As a full round action or replacing the attack as part of a charge you may make a single attack, for every three points your attack roll exceeds the opponent's AC the damage multiplier increases by 1.

*Life Born Healing*: Both your parent's heritage combine to grant you overflowing life.  You gain fast healing 3 and Regeneration 3/Evil

*Fateful Excellency*:  Fate itself conspires to aid your every undertaking. Once per encounter  when you would roll a d20, you may choose to instead not roll, and treat  the result as a 20. It is not considered a natural 20. In addition,  whenever you roll a 1 on an attack roll, saving throw, ability check, or  skill check, you may reroll it, keeping the result of the reroll even  if it is a 1.

*Burn Life*:  You can sacrifice your fated allotment of life in order to cut the  threads of your foe?s victory. At the beginning of each round, you may  choose to take an amount of damage up to your character level. Nothing  can reduce this damage in any way. For every point of damage you take,  all attacks you make until the beginning of your next round deal an  additional 2 damage. In addition, you may choose to replace 20 points of  extra damage with a single point of Constitution drain.

@14th level: *Mirrored Fates*:  Enemy foe who dares shed your blood is doomed to share your fate.  Whenever an enemy makes a melee attack against you, they provoke an  attack of opportunity from you. Whenever an enemy makes a ranged or  thrown attack with you, as long as the weapon they used is of your size  or smaller, then you may make an attack of opportunity to deflect the  projectile back at them after their attack has been made, making a  ranged attack with it at your highest base attack bonus against them, as  long as you are wielding a melee weapon or have one hand free. In  addition, you may make attacks of opportunity while flatfooted, and may  make an additional number of attacks of opportunity each round equal to  half your character level.

@17th level: *Serenity in Blood*: Those chosen by the Maiden of Battles need not parry blows with their  sword, for fate itself will defend them. Whenever you are attacked by an  enemy, before they make an attack roll, you may use serenity in blood  as an immediate action. If you do, then that enemy does not make an  attack roll, instead treating it as if they had rolled a 1 (this is not a  natural 1, however, and their attack does not automatically miss). ((Unless you say otherwise I'll assume you use this on the first attack directed at you in a round))

@20th Level: *Perfection of the Visionary Warrior*:  Destined to win, you lead your allies under the watch of fate. At 20th  level, your will defies time, calling it to a halt so that you and your  allies might ready yourselves. At the beginning of each encounter, after  initiative has been rolled, you and all your allies take a round of  action before any others do, even before the surprise round. You and all  your allies may each take a normal round of action, but they cannot  take any action that would harm their enemies, as with the _time stop_ spell. In addition, _time stop_, _temporal acceleration_,  and similar effects cannot be used as part of that round.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2016)

"Who are we?"  Kaylee asks her other self.  "Where do we come from?  Why and how do we continue to come back?  Is there a lesson we are seeking?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2016)

The power given to the monk caused him to grin wildly. The feeling of ferocity driving his mind to waver temporarily. Merging with the mirror drew him near insanity. “This...this is just the beginning." He stares at his hands, soaking in the strength and drawing it out all the way to elongating the monk's claws and teeth. He gnashes his teeth together, getting used to the length and sharpness. Dropping to all fours he draws a howl from his lungs. "In the darkness no one can see what I've become. When I leave this place, they will know I've become the ultimate predator. They all will. They'll have fear draw from their hearts as they know that they are being stalked."


"Kekekeke..." He stands up again, placing his hands on his hips and shrinking once more, "They'll all feel it.  The magebane will have one hell of a time now.” He takes a deep breath, calming the insanity temporarily, “As long as Lantana isn't afraid of me, then there won't be a problem.” he nods, coming to terms with the sense of power.


 “Lantana, Kaylee, Tia, Duncan, Akane...They're the ones most likely to stand by my side.  I'll be by them if they stay by me.” He nods, not belittling the others, but obviously picking favorites.  From there he awaits any change in scenery.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

Kuno said:


> "Who are we?"  Kaylee asks her other self.  "Where do we come from?  Why and how do we continue to come back?  Is there a lesson we are seeking?"



"I don't know," the other Kaylee says honestly.  "If there is a lesson _we_ clearly haven't learned it yet.  As to how you continue on," she simply shrugs.  "How does the sun rise every day?  You simply do.  Maybe the gods left you here as some sort of puzzle, or just some sort of divine comedy."

"I can tell you you've been wandering almost as long as the world has been turning.  My initial existence remembers you as a powerful sorcerer, more skilled and knowledgeable in magic than the infantile people of that time."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2016)

The druid muses deeply on what the other Kaylee says.  "Will I retain your memories if I absorb you?"  She asks her quietly, wondering at the knowledge she has.  "Your knowledge...Our knowledge could do so much..."  She shakes her head.  "I will end your sorrowful existence if you like.  We will once again become the being that we were ever meant to be.  I will never again try to erase the long forgotten road we have traveled.  I will not run again."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

Kuno said:


> The druid muses deeply on what the other Kaylee says.  "Will I retain your memories if I absorb you?"  She asks her quietly, wondering at the knowledge she has.  "Your knowledge...Our knowledge could do so much..."  She shakes her head.  "I will end your sorrowful existence if you like.  We will once again become the being that we were ever meant to be.  I will never again try to erase the long forgotten road we have traveled.  I will not run again."



The other Kaylee snorts derisively, "I don't fault your desire, but I don't put much faith in naive optimism.  If you think you can by all means try, what's the worst that can happen?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2016)

"A lot..."  Kaylee gives a flat flat laugh then shrugs.  "I will absorb my power and with that maybe absorb you too.  Hopefully it will end what you perceive as your tortured exists.  Unless there is more you have to say to me?"  If not she will do what she came there to do.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

Kuno said:


> "A lot..."  Kaylee gives a flat flat laugh then shrugs.  "I will absorb my power and with that maybe absorb you too.  Hopefully it will end what you perceive as your tortured exists.  Unless there is more you have to say to me?"  If not she will do what she came there to do.



The other Kaylee sits back to watch apparently content to see this through.

Absorbing the pre-prepared powers is easy enough, however you will need to decide what to do with the power:  take the "prepared" abilities left by "other Kaylee" (similar to what the others have gotten), use the power to generally strengthen yourself, or use (/save) the power for something else.

Attempting to absorb the other Kaylee doesn't work in the same way though, she seems more "solid" or unmovable though she doesn't appear to be resisting in any way.

The powers you had left were:
- The Mysterious Kaylee
- The strengthening undead Kaylee
- The mindtwisting Kaylee


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2016)

((Kuno isn't feeling well so this is her plan))

The Mysterious Kaylee is used to absorb Vengeful!Kaylee.
The strengthening undead Kaylee takes for herself.
The mindtwisting Kaylee is saved to power Ironwall once Max brings him back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

((I'll post for moving on for everyone later today.))



Captain Obvious said:


> ((Kuno isn't feeling well suddenly so this is her plan))
> 
> The Mysterious Kaylee is used to absorb Vengeful!Kaylee.
> The strengthening undead Kaylee takes for herself.
> The mindtwisting Kaylee is saved to power Ironwall once Max brings him back.



The other Kaylee has only a moment of surprise when she realizes your plan.  "Wait, no, the power should be used for important things!"  However any protest is too late, her form vanishes, drawn into the party's Kaylee as the two merge.  With it comes the memories of countless lives over thousands of years.  Once it's finished there's a period of shock trying to grasp the vastness of it all.  Once the initial shock fades it's still an impressive magnitude, it will take some time to process.

((I'm still working on the specifics of this since this wasn't something I planned on  ))

Pulling in the other two images is easier, more natural.  One she leaves a pocket of energy in the back of her mind to use later.  With the knowledge she just absorbed she can remember reactivating the golem now known as Ironwall long ago in this very room, it will be trivial to do so again.

The other she absorbs, directly, using it to empower abilities she now remembers using.  She gains knowledge of a wide variety of undead, and methods of binding the spirits more strongly to them.

She gains:

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




*Of the Shape of the World*:  You gain  prophetic dreams. Whenever you sleep for eight hours, you may use your  choice of _commune_, _divination_, or _vision_ as a supernatural ability, with caster level equal to your character level. If you choose to _commune_, then your answers come directly from the Maiden of Secrets.

*Life-Mocking Assembly*: Your mastery of undeath is peerless. Whenever you animate an undead  creature with an arcane spell, it gains an additional number of HD equal  to half your character level, and gains a profane bonus to Strength and  Dexterity equal to the level of the spell used to create it. In  addition, all undead you creature gains bonus hp equal to their Charisma  modifier (minimum +1) times their HD. Finally, you gain the ability to  create more forms of the undead with your spells. You may create any  form of mindless undead with the _animate dead_ spell. You may create any form of intelligent corporeal undead with the _create undead_ spell, and any form of intelligent incorporeal undead with the _create greater undead_ spell. However, you can never create an undead creature whose base HD exceed your caster level.

@14th Level: *Void Metamagic*: Your scientific understanding of necromancy makes modifying such spells  much simpler. All arcane spells of the necromancy school that you cast  lose any verbal or somatic components, and have the duration extended.  In addition, any metamagic feat you apply to a necromancy spell has its  level adjustment reduced by 1, to a minimum of 0. At 17th level, level  adjustments are reduced by 2, and at 20th level, level adjustments are  reduced by 3.

@17th Level: *Oblivion Triumphant*:  At 17th level, you transcend your mortal form. You may treat yourselfas if your type is undead or your normal type whichever is more advantageous, all your hit dice increase to d12?s, and you gain all undead  traits. You also take on the incorporeal subtype, gaining all traits of  it. You may choose to manifest as a corporeal creature or dematerialize  at will as a swift action.

@20th Level: *Supreme Perfection of Necromancy*:  You are necromancy incarnate, and the mortal world had best yield to  your will. Necromancy spells you cast cannot be dispelled except for by  epic spells, artifacts, spells cast by other Daybreak Caste Exalted with  this ability, and deities. In addition, _antimagic fields_ and  similar effects do not suppress your necromancy spells unless created by  similar sources. Necromancy spells that you cast ignore spell  resistance, except for spell resistance greater than twice your caster  level and that possessed by deities. Any undead you create with an  arcane spell cannot be turned or rebuked, gain immunity to damage from  positive energy, and gain damage reduction 10/?, resistance 20 to all  energy types, and spell resistance equal to 10 + your caster level.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




*Knowledge of Past Lives*:  Your memories extend to knowledge of most anything.  With the exception of knowledge: local you may make knowledge and craft checks untrained, you treat them as class skills, treat yourself as having ranks equal to your character level, and you may treat the result of all checks as "20" without rolling.  In addition your "fuzzy memories" will work more explicitly, when there is anything to remember.

*Overflowing mind*:  Your mind is so full of experiences it is very difficult to alter.  You are immune to fear, charm, compulsion, and other mind-affecting effects.  You also gain a bonus to will saves equal to half your character level.  Gain Int +10, Wis +6, Chr, +4.

@14th Level: *Many paths and many lives*: Your knowledge of different abilities allow you to be far more flexible with your preparation.  You may prepare spells from other spell lists in your druid slots treating their spell level as one level higher than usual (so sorcerer's "magic missile" could be prepared in a 2nd level slot).  You may spontaneously cast spells using your Oracle spell slots counting them as 1 level higher if they are Oracle spells you do not know or 2 levels higher if they are from another list (so sorcerer's "magic missile" would require a 3rd level slot).

@17th Level: *You've seen that one before*: Your memories also contain countless battles, you've seen most attacks first-hand before, and can prepare against them.  Whenever you would take damage you may make a special check, d20+your character level+ your wisdom modifier and reduce the damage by that amount (to a minimum of 0).  Your knowledge can also aid those around you, so long as you are able to communicate with those within 60' of you when they would take damage you may likewise reduce that by the result of a charisma check (to a minimum of 0).

@20th Level: *Know Thyself*: Once an encounter you may utter profound truths about those around you.  For 5 rounds all allies within 100' gain a bonus and all enemies within 100' take a penalty equal to your charisma modifier to all attack rolls, damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks.  This is a mind affecting ability.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

The mirrors continue their work for several hours from Kaylee's point of view, or several minutes from the others before everyone is ejected from the mirrors stumbling slightly in disorientation as they return to the real world.

Makenna's visibly changed from her experience, an aura of fire coats her torso burning through her clothes in a way that seems like it should incinerate them.  It runs up her body weaving through her hair like highlights and accumulates in a flaming halo over her head.  She looks briefly at herself but doesn't seem particularly surprised.

Nissa's appearance is unchanged but she immediately collides with a much releaved Fluffykins, the pair embracing one another as Nissa babbles her profound thanks to Kaylee.

Lantana staggers forward a few steps, promptly vomits on the floor then staggers back to the wall collapsing in a shuddering, sobbing pile, head buried in her knees.

The mirrors glow for a moment longer then dim, the glass appearing for the first time and shifting, taking on an aspect of stained glass backlit by some magical source.  Each mirror shows a different picture that seems unrelated to the person that left them.  Kaylee's newfound knowledge tells her that these mirrors are linked to other mirrors out in the world, likely this reveals who.  As stained glass the level of detail is fairly low.

The mirror Yuki stepped out of shows a bald figure with skin tone that suggests the Naisrep Empire, he's dressed fancily and carries an ornate looking staff, he's flanked by a pair of demonic figures.

The mirror Tassara stepped out of shows a stern faced warrior with gleaming armor, the background is brilliantly lit in golden light.

The mirror Hayao stepped out of shows a hunched gnome flanked by several large golems.

The mirror Ulysesn stepped out of shows a dark complexioned woman in desert garb, sand swirls around her back.

The mirror Drell stepped out of shows a very beautiful woman of with elven or fae features.

The mirror Duncan stepped out of shows a young man in very common garb surrounded by a mis-mash of other common figures.

The mirror Akane stepped out of shows an archer with an ivory bow and black fletched arrows.

The mirror Rin stepped out of shows a black-robed figure surrounded in swirling silvery mist.

The mirror Tae stepped out of shows a white robed figure kneeling amongst a battlefield of wounded.

The mirror Max stepped out of shows a well dressed nobleman accompanied by a host of slavishly devoted servants.

The mirror Lantana stepped out of shows a young man riding atop a gigantic blue-white dragon.

The mirror Makenna stepped out of shows a huge orc leading a charge with countless other orcs behind him.

The mirror Nissa stepped out of shows a completely indistinct figure holding a black dagger.

((This marks the start of a shift in the campaign, the 13 mirrors represent 13 "major threats" out in the world, these threats need to be dealt with in a way that will keep them from being threats going forward.  In most cases this means dealing with them with finality though some might be addressed through diplomacy or other means.  3 of them are "global threats" that are established powerful threats (Magebane, the Black Wind, and one other you haven't heard about yet), the other 10 are 2/country, some are obvious from the pictures some are not.  Some you'll hear about pretty immediately upon your return))

((You do not have to immediately start confronting them (in fact I'd recommend against it until you're a few levels higher yet) but at this point I would strongly suggest you start gathering information and thinking about the threats.  They also won't remain idle, some of the threats are directly confronting one another, in that case "waiting to see who wins" is a viable strategy, though one that might be higher casualty than you would like.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2016)

With a spinning head and a slight disorientation Yuki stares off into the distance for a moment before hearing the vomit splatter to the ground.  Looking around and seeing Makenna's firey appearance then the collapsed Lantana, he bolts to the one collapsed on the ground, kneeling, pulling her to his chest and rocking, letting off a comforting hum.  "It's okay..."

Tia gets ejected, getting shot out unceremoniously onto her tail end, "Oi!  Ah didn' do nothin!"  With those words, Hex's wings outstretch in surprise, leaping over and nuzzling the furry fox, possibly even grooming her to make sure she's alright.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2016)

"I'm so glad you are okay!"  Kaylee sweeps the brownie up in a bear hug.  "Stop making me save you!"  She gives a soft laugh heavy with happy tears.  Kissing the top of Nissa's head she sets her back down.  "Before anything else happens I need Ironwall's body."  She says to *Max,* smiling happily, pushing down the slight regret on how much power she gave up but glad all her friends made it out unscathed.

Once Ironwall is placed on the floor she will use her powers to bring the construct back to life.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

After a moment of collecting her thoughts and checking the status of the others Makenna relaxes somewhat.  She turns to Kaylee and offers her a warm hug as well, the flames tickling with gentle warmth, "thank you, I don't know what I would have done without you."



Captain Obvious said:


> With a spinning head and a slight disorientation Yuki stares off into the distance for a moment before hearing the vomit splatter to the ground.  Looking around and seeing Makenna's firey appearance then the collapsed Lantana, he bolts to the one collapsed on the ground, kneeling, pulling her to his chest and rocking, letting off a comforting hum.  "It's okay..."



Lantana's clearly beyond words but she leans in to the embrace welcoming the warmth.



Kuno said:


> "I'm so glad you are okay!"  Kaylee sweeps the brownie up in a bear hug.  "Stop making me save you!"  She gives a soft laugh heavy with happy tears.  Kissing the top of Nissa's head she sets her back down.  "Before anything else happens I need Ironwall's body."  She says to *Max,* smiling happily, pushing down the slight regret on how much power she gave up but glad all her friends made it out unscathed.
> 
> Once Ironwall is placed on the floor she will use her powers to bring the construct back to life.



Nissa giggles, apparently already back to her normal self, "last time, I promise!  Maybe!"

Assuming for the moment that Max retrieves the body Kaylee finds that things are better than the expected, than the last time she did this.  She can use the extra power to reinforce his 'destruction' routines, make him more effective and creative in battle, or his 'creation' routines, making him more creative overall and better at manipulating magical items.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2016)

"It's what friends do.  I'm just glad you're okay."  She returns Makenna's hug warmly while laughing at Nissa.

Knowing it's not very often they have Ironwall accompany them into battle, Kaylee returns her construct into being with a even more creative ability.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2016)

The monk smiles as he watches the others hug Kaylee, then down at the sobbing mess in his arms.  He tucks her hair behind her ears and wipes her eyes with his thumb, "Hey, you're still cute when you're crying, and still just as beautiful no matter what you do." he says with the most honest expression that he has.  He pulls her as close as he can and rests his head on her's.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

Kuno said:


> "It's what friends do.  I'm just glad you're okay."  She returns Makenna's hug warmly while laughing at Nissa.
> 
> Knowing it's not very often they have Ironwall accompany them into battle, Kaylee returns her construct into being with a even more creative ability.



Kaylee fills Ironwall's chest with a brilliant blue energy, it bleeds through turning the armor a dark midnight blue and the construct rises up, blinks, closes its chest cavity and looks around.  "Timestamp error detected, no record for the past 1 hour, 23 minutes, 14 seconds, auditing engaged.  Was this one incapacitated?"

It pauses a moment then says, "new configuration options detected, analysis required."


*Spoiler*: _Ironwall, read if you want_ 




Ironwall gains:

*Jade Body*:  As you are exalted to the four elements, your composite plating is  infused with elementally aligned jade. This new composite plating retains  any magic enhancements your old plating had. Jade plating grants you a  +10 armor bonus to AC. In addition, the  elemental essence infused within your armor grants you resistance 10 to  acid, cold, electricity, fire, and sonic. This resistance increases to  20 at 14th level and to 30 at 17th level. At 20th level, you become  immune to all five energy types.

*The Maker?s Instantaneous Forge*: The artificers of the Jade Caste can shape magic into any form they see  fit. You are treated as having all non-epic item creation feats you meet  the prerequisites for. If you already have a non-epic item creation  feat, then you reduce the gp and xp costs to craft items of that type by nothing, just like you have no abilities that do this now and actually turn a great profit on the party buying stuff from you.  In  addition, you automatically succeed on all Use Magic Device checks made  to activate or create items that you already have the item creation feat  for. In addition, at 20th level, you gain the ability to craft lesser  artifacts. You do so as if they were normal magical items, although no  effect or ability can reduce the gp or xp price to create it, or the  crafting time. Lesser artifacts are treated as having a market price of  50,000 gp times the artifact?s caster level for purposes of crafting it,  although they are almost never sold.

@14th Level: *Auspicious Reformatting Mudra*:  Shape and form are playthings of the the Jade Caste?s artifice. As a  standard action, you may touch a magic item to transform it into any  other magic item, as long as the new item?s xp creation cost does not  exceed that of the original. If the xp cost of the new item is less than  that of the original, then the difference in xp is added to your craft  reserve, if you have one. Items you wield or unattended items can be  transformed effortlessly, but items held or attended by another  character require you to make a touch attack against their wielder to  transform. In addition, they make make a Will save, DC 10 + 1/2 your  character level + your Intelligence modifier. You may treat non-living  constructs as valid targets for this ability?you can transform them into  magic items with it, and you can transform magic items into constructs.  You may use this ability a number of times per day equal to half your  Intelligence modifier.

@17th Level: *Essence Shield Projector*:  The aegis of the Great Creator keeps his favored children from harm. A  crystal lattice forms over your body, projecting a shield of pure force  over it. You gain a deflection bonus to AC equal to your Intelligence  modifier. In addition, you gain immunity to force damage, as the barrier  deflects even magical force.

@20th Level: *Optimized Component Integration Protocol*:  Just as an engineer must gather perfect parts to build a perfect  machine, a Jade Caste artificer must gather the perfect souls to unite  in perfect order. As a standard action, you may create a mystic bond  between yourself and up to eight other allies within 60 ft. of you. You  and all other members of the bond gain the benefits of a constant _status_  effect on all other members, and all bond members can communicate  telepathically with each other at any range, even across planes. Bond  members may choose to use the highest base attack bonus, base saving  throw modifier, or base skill ranks of any other member of the bond when  making checks, although they use their own ability modifiers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> The monk smiles as he watches the others hug Kaylee, then down at the sobbing mess in his arms.  He tucks her hair behind her ears and wipes her eyes with his thumb, "Hey, you're still cute when you're crying, and still just as beautiful no matter what you do." he says with the most honest expression that he has.  He pulls her as close as he can and rests his head on her's.



Lantana continues sobbing and trembling.  She does look up, her eyes are a mixture of fear and pain though she manages a weak smile through the sobs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2016)

He finally just gives her somebody to cry on, and if needed sleep against, holding her as comfortably as she wants to be held.

((I'll follow up with Tia and Hex after while))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2016)

Tassara looks for a moment around slightly disoriented and at her mirror. "Oh goodness gracious" she says with concern as she takes in all the state of all the others. She goes to Lantana and Yuki, really worried about her.

"It's fine. It's all over now" she caress her head and embraces her along with Yuki. She looks at Kayle -It is over, right?- she asks hoping for an answer. She will cast Calm Emotions if she agrees to it. 


"Is everyone else alright?" she calls to the others.


"Fine!" Max calls from behind after taking ironwall out of the bag "I mean. It wasn't at all bad for me..." she says quietly not really understanding what happened to Lantana. 


Max turns to Ironwall. "You went directly to the source of the light here. You opened your chest and there was a light there... I don't know what exactly you did, but it knocked you out. We thought you were done for. Kaylee here, she reacitvated you. What's the last thing you remember? You weren't heading our orders and advice since we arrived here to the village"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2016)

"Reactivated is putting it lightly..."  Kaylee mumbles at what Max said.  "Yeah you were out if it for a while big guy."  She responds to Ironwall before heading toward Lantanna.

Walking toward the woman she pulls her waterskin out of her bag and kneels near her.  "Come on guys, loosen the hold.  She needs air and to ground herself."  She takes the cap off and places it gently in her hand.  "Take a sip and relax.  We are out of there now and I won't let that happen again..."

Looking at the cleric she sighs.  'Yes.  Everything here is done.  At least as far as I know.  For now anyway.  We need to speak later though.'  Kaylee says with there mind link then tries to coax Lantanna into drinking the water.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2016)

Hayao sways a moment or two after he's reemerged, turning his hands over as he stares at them silently. He takes a deep breath, and then flexes his fingers experimentally, rolls his shoulders, brings each leg up gradually, slowly. 

Rin, for her part, mirrors Tassara's actions to support and comfort Lantana. Hayao begins to study each of the different mirrors in silence as he makes his rounds.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 15, 2016)

*[Free of the Looking Glass]​*​
Akane stumbled, trying to regain her bearings after stepping back from the mirror's sheen. She coughed and put her head between her legs trying to suppress the sick feeling that churned in the pit of her stomach. This was like something she never had felt before. It was all she could do to stop from vomiting everywhere. This was worse than any hangover she'd ever lived through and a few she almost died too . Well, she said she was dying at least. She coughs badly a time or two before removing her helmet. Which causes her to pause .. didn't she take this off, back there? In that place. Her head throbs harder causing her to wince. She'd have to think on it later, she still wasn't sure what she saw was real. If it was, she wasn't likily to admit to it, that other Kaylee must have slipped her some bad halfing leaf or soemthing. 

Falling to a sit she leans up on the now stainglass mirrior. Looking up she sees the shiny looking bow and her eyes sparkle. That was a pretty weapon. Now she kinda wanted it. If they put it in glass, it had to be real. Right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

Ulysesn wobbles a bit coming out of the mirror
"This is..."
Ulysesns looks at his now vine covered self and takes the surroundings in from a new perspective the air itself holding a certain sweetness.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2016)

Yuki lets off a slight worried, possessive growl at everyone new that came around.  He presses his lips to the top of Lantana's head, but leans the woman up, quietly whispering, “Go on and drink a little, it'll help...”

“Hehehehahaha!” Tia pulls away from Hex crawling as he teasingly pulls at her tail.  She gets up and bounds over to Akane, tackling the worg woman from the side, the echoing of armor clashing booming through the room.  She rolls onto her back, a wagging tail showing she enjoys what's going on.

Hex trots over and curls around the pair, “I was worried about you.”


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2016)

Duncan steps out of the mirror, his eyes adjusting to the light and his head adjusting to reality. Looking around he sees Ironwall back on his feet, Lantana in a sobbing mess and everyone looking a little different. He spins around to where Kaylee is.

"What happened? Hon, are ye alright?"

"Where's the other Kaylee?"

"How is Ironwall back?

"What in the actual fuck is goin on?"

"Did ye and the other Kaylee make out?"

"Did ye get any abilities?"

Duncan fires off one question after the other


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki lets off a slight worried, possessive growl at everyone new that came around.  He presses his lips to the top of Lantana's head, but leans the woman up, quietly whispering, ?Go on and drink a little, it'll help...?
> 
> ?Hehehehahaha!? Tia pulls away from Hex crawling as he teasingly pulls at her tail.  She gets up and bounds over to Akane, tackling the worg woman from the side, the echoing of armor clashing booming through the room.  She rolls onto her back, a wagging tail showing she enjoys what's going on.
> 
> Hex trots over and curls around the pair, ?I was worried about you.?



*[The Other Side of the Looking Glass]​*​
So fixated on stain glass like imagery that the mirror she stepped from was Akane that she didn't notice the Tia that was now on a trajectory aimed at her. "Dat bow ah la .... !"

Akane's long ears perk up a moment too late to react to the fox woman. With a resounding clang their armor reverberates though the room lightly shaking the mirror that Akane was propped up on. Akane's dark red eyes widen as she falls over to the stone floor with Tia landings atop her which caused their armor to lightly bump together again. Behind Tia, Akane's helmet hangs in the air for a split second before it too falls to the ground as Tia and Akane's gaze meets which brings a soft smile to Akane's lips. 

Why hello she thinks as Tia slides off her and onto her back. Akane slips an arm under the fox woman pulling her into a half hug as Hex curls around them. Akane's hand snakes down to Tia's derriere while she turns her gaze to Hex. Rubbing his side she grips Tia, "Well danks fo' de doughts 'n' if you mean Tia, Ah ahgree." {'Well thanks for the thoughts and if you mean Tia, I agree.'}


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2016)

"Yes.  I mean both of you.  Tia seems to have an attatchment to you." The dragon raises his head, scarf hanging from his neck.

"Aye, gots a good feelin bout dis'n." The fox would have blushed at the grope if she was capable of it.  Instead her mouth opened as if on its own and her tail somehow started to wag even more.  "How ye feel?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2016)

Ironwall is silent for a few minutes examining the surroundings for a few minutes apparently contemplating, "understood.  Alpha Protocol has been completed, project successful.   New priorities are being set."  It pauses again for a moment longer, "creation capabilities have expanded, this one is able to create excess extraplanar energy modification devices ((rods)), greater and lesser energy focusing attunement devices ((staves and wands)), and solution and seal based energy storage devices ((potions and scrolls, note you cannot scribe spells from scrolls he crafts))."

Lantana gratefully accepts the water and seems to calm slightly from the attention.  "I'll be fine," she says weakly.  "I don't suppose anyone can explain what just happened now that we've all apparently survived?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana gratefully accepts the water and seems to calm slightly from the attention.  "I'll be fine," she says weakly.  "I don't suppose anyone can explain what just happened now that we've all apparently survived?"



Drell regards his new body with a mix of curiosity and satisfaction. "If I'm not mistaken, these mirrors served as a flux of temporal energy, searching out possible futures for us and presenting us with several options. By choosing one, we have essentially jump-started our own growth from the future, somewhat like a recursive chronological loop."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2016)

"As Drell has said," Hayao says distractedly as he begins to study each of the stain glass reflections. His tone of voice lacked the usual harsh edge. It wasn't all business like usual; instead it sounded quaint, airier. "Though I find these pictures somewhat...vexing," he mutters. "But the ties we had to the dream realm, and what we'd realized then have now been...jumpstarted."

He stops at the mirror Yuki had come from, and raises it to the man with heritage of Naisrep, flanked by demons. "Aha..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mirrors continue their work for several hours from Kaylee's point of view, or several minutes from the others before everyone is ejected from the mirrors stumbling slightly in disorientation as they return to the real world.
> 
> Makenna's visibly changed from her experience, an aura of fire coats her torso burning through her clothes in a way that seems like it should incinerate them.  It runs up her body weaving through her hair like highlights and accumulates in a flaming halo over her head.  She looks briefly at herself but doesn't seem particularly surprised.


Ulysesn walks over to Makenna and stares at her for an awkward amount of time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2016)

Makenna frowns somewhat speaking quietly, "it wasn't like that for me, two different forces grabbed at me, trying to pull me in different directions.  Felt like they were trying to rip me apart.  Kaylee called out to me, helped me rest away, I embraced the fire and my true self."

Nissa chimes in cuddling Fluffykins, "for me it was darkness everywhere, slowly seeping at me.  Kaylee lightened everything up, set me free.  Now I see the magic everywhere!"

Lantana says very weakly, "everywhere I looked, more copies of me, hundreds, thousands, every time I looked more."  She stops and shivers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks over to Makenna and stares at her for an awkward amount of time.


 

Makenns sighs at Ulysesn, "are you sure this is the place for this?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna frowns somewhat speaking quietly, "it wasn't like that for me, two different forces grabbed at me, trying to pull me in different directions.  Felt like they were trying to rip me apart.  Kaylee called out to me, helped me rest away, I embraced the fire and my true self."



"An imperfect understanding of your own self resulted in two futures that warred with themselves - only by shedding one aspect of your being could you embrace the other future."



EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa chimes in cuddling Fluffykins, "for me it was darkness everywhere, slowly seeping at me.  Kaylee lightened everything up, set me free.  Now I see the magic everywhere!"



"Insufficient self resulted in the unchecked temporal energies of the mirror chipping away at your very being. Kaylee most likely provided you with sufficient energy to revitalize your own being."



EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana says very weakly, "everywhere I looked, more copies of me, hundreds, thousands, every time I looked more."  She stops and shivers.



"Much like Makenna, you lacked the necessary understanding of yourself to coalesce all possible futures into the most likely. The sheer amount of possibilities you were faced with would've driven you mad if not for what I assume was Kaylee's interference."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenns sighs at Ulysesn, "are you sure this is the place for this?"



"Oh! Sorry... Just... Thinking about something."
Ulysesn looks around the room
"I have some apologies to make and actions to absolve. I know too few of myself,but... I have a better idea now. How about... You? You who burns more brightly than before."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2016)

"Kaylee, thank you for helping them. I don't want to imagine what would have happened to them if you hadn't intervene"

Tassara caresses Lantana's head. "It was frightening to see the countless possibilities. Your are not tied to your past so your potential is great. I understand it could have been overwhelming. The future can be scary sometimes... but you have us now and we will help you."



"We have a pretty good idea about that one. Naisrep Asshole" Max points out at the mirror with the man and the devils. She turns to her own mirror "Now... would you think this man with his servants is Mage King Thandar?" Has Max or anyone else seen a drawing/painting or heard a description of the Mage King?


Tassara studies the reflection of her mirror closely. By any chance is the man in the shining armor, the Fallen?

"I guess we should start trying to identify what or who are these people" the cleric states and moves towards Hayao. 

Tassara contacts Hayao mentally -Are you alright? I see everyone was affected on different levels...- her thought are interrupted by Max's outburst.


"OH FUCK YEAH" Max glomps Ironwall. "You can make roooods! YEESSSSS!" she almosts romps around him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh! Sorry... Just... Thinking about something."
> Ulysesn looks around the room
> "I have some apologies to make and actions to absolve. I know too few of myself,but... I have a better idea now. How about... You? You who burns more brightly than before."



Makenna closes her eyes and takes a deep breath, "the gods say forgiveness is the path to righteousness but it does not come easy."

"As to me I think I've accepted what I am, whatever that is.  I _will_ teach the fire to dance."



soulnova said:


> Tassara caresses Lantana's head. "It was frightening to see the countless possibilities. Your are not tied to your past so your potential is great. I understand it could have been overwhelming. The future can be scary sometimes... but you have us now and we will help you."


Lantana nods slowly, "at least it's over.  Though I'm not sure I like where my future seems to be sending me."



soulnova said:


> "We have a pretty good idea about that one. Naisrep Asshole" Max points out at the mirror with the man and the devils. She turns to her own mirror "Now... would you think this man with his servants is Mage King Thandar?" Has Max or anyone else seen a drawing/painting or heard a description of the Mage King?
> 
> 
> Tassara studies the reflection of her mirror closely. By any chance is the man in the shining armor, the Fallen?



The images aren't detailed enough to specifically identify people, a degree of artistic interpretation seems to be present as well.  But by raw features the shining armor may could be the fallen.

Likewise the man with servants has similar features to the Mage King Thandar but seems oddly outfitted.  The Mage King deeply embraces the role, wearing robes and carrying a staff at least in public appearances.  This man looks more like a trendy noble.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2016)

"Man, that sounds terrible..."  Yuki's voice is sullen, keeping the gentle grasp on the woman.  Any resistance and he'll loosen or help her up if she wants.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna closes her eyes and takes a deep breath, "the gods say forgiveness is the path to righteousness but it does not come easy."
> 
> "As to me I think I've accepted what I am, whatever that is.  I _will_ teach the fire to dance."



"That at much is at least true... Only you could outdance the flames of a fire after all, who better and who brighter?"
Ulysesn slightly bows and moves onto Nissa
"Nissa, I heard you had a close call. I'm surprised, how did that happen? You've always seemed strong to me. I mean we have had to save you a few times, but... Well you've saved us as well and you always talked about being a pixie knight. Are you okay?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2016)

"Does King Thandar has a son?" Max calls out loud "Oh wait, wait.... What about this guy from Dnalgne?"



> Inevitable Genius Insight: You are treated as being trained in all Knowledge skills, and do not roll when you make Knowledge checks–instead, you are treated as having received a roll of 20 on all Knowledge checks.



K.Arcana 42
K.History 39
K.Local 34
K.Nobility 34

There's a sudden rush of information in her mind. "Holyfuck"

There is something... weird... about Max right now.  While Tassara by all intents and purposes looks fairly the same, she's a little more calm and carefree. But Max... Max is moving around too much. The blonde girl is walking from mirror to mirror almost compulsively, slightly shaking and smiling in excitement. 

"hehehehee" she laughs quietly to herself. 

"Uh, sweetie, are you ok?" Tassara raises an eyebrow. 

"I'm great! Better than great!" she suddenly grabs Drell by the arm and gives him a nervous laugh  "Holy shit, is it always like this?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Does King Thandar has a son?" Max calls out loud "Oh wait, wait.... What about this guy from Dnalgne?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drell shrugs. "I generally keep myself a bit more controlled, but it is quite a rush."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Kaylee, thank you for helping them. I don't want to imagine what would have happened to them if you hadn't intervene"
> 
> Tassara caresses Lantana's head. "It was frightening to see the countless possibilities. Your are not tied to your past so your potential is great. I understand it could have been overwhelming. The future can be scary sometimes... but you have us now and we will help you."
> 
> ...



-I'm fine, Tassara,- he replies back. -You? How do you...feel? I think I should speak to you later, at any rate, after we've sorted these details.-

Hayao steps closer to each of the mirrors, nodding. "Stern face, shining armor...and these features do seem evocative of Mage King Thandar. Though, I believe artistic appropriation has been taken for each of these. We can only receive them with a grain of salt. The orc raiding parties we've already had quite a taste of...and it's closer to home than it seems." He glances at Tassara, looking her over curiously as she nears. He himself seems more...relaxed. Casual, fluid. Not as far away and distant as he normally was. He gives her a faint smile as she approaches.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Man, that sounds terrible..."  Yuki's voice is sullen, keeping the gentle grasp on the woman.  Any resistance and he'll loosen or help her up if she wants.



"It isn't something I would care to repeat," Lantana says.  Her voice is regaining its usual cool composure however she's still trembling.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nissa, I heard you had a close call. I'm surprised, how did that happen? You've always seemed strong to me. I mean we have had to save you a few times, but... Well you've saved us as well and you always talked about being a pixie knight. Are you okay?"


"I'm fine now," Nissa says brightly.  She pauses and blushes slightly, "if I had to guess it's probably because I gave up half my soul to Fluffykins,  I guess that meant there wasn't enough left for this?"  The cat gives a low meow at Nissa as if to say 'I told you so.'



soulnova said:


> "Does King Thandar has a son?" Max calls out loud "Oh wait, wait.... What about this guy from Dnalgne?"



Thandar has no children.

The heir in Dnalgne is much younger, he's only perhaps 14 (I forget if I've given him an age yet or not but we'll go for that).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm fine now," Nissa says brightly.  She pauses and blushes slightly, "if I had to guess it's probably because I gave up half my soul to Fluffykins,  I guess that meant there wasn't enough left for this?"  The cat gives a low meow at Nissa as if to say 'I told you so.'



"You... gave up half of your soul!? Nissa, why would you...
What would have happened when you... Is it still the same now? If you were to die now would you return to the cycle whole? That's dangerous! Did you feel you weren't strong enough to help us? Nissa, you're one of our best friends, please tell us if you're going to do things like that!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You... gave up half of your soul!? Nissa, why would you...
> What would have happened when you... Is it still the same now? If you were to die now would you return to the cycle whole? That's dangerous! Did you feel you weren't strong enough to help us? Nissa, you're one of our best friends, please tell us if you're going to do things like that!"



Fluffykins gives a small yelp as if to say 'yeah, no kidding.'  Nissa ignores the cat though instead giving a sad smile, "do you know how long a normal cat lives?  Even a magical one?  It's not very long.  Fluffykins is my friend, my first friend and my best friend.  I couldn't face an eternity without him."

"Plus he's much stronger this way, so he's less likely to be killed fighting with us."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2016)

Tassara gives a nod to Hayao. -I feel pretty good actually. It was certainly a way to know ourselves... quite literaly. Is not like most people get that chance every day. Not counting what happened to Lantana, Makenna and Nissa, seems like everyone else had a similar experience. I don't think anyone chose something they didn't want or weren't in agreement with-


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Yes.  I mean both of you.  Tia seems to have an attatchment to you." The dragon raises his head, scarf hanging from his neck.
> 
> "Aye, gots a good feelin bout dis'n." The fox would have blushed at the grope if she was capable of it.  Instead her mouth opened as if on its own and her tail somehow started to wag even more.  "How ye feel?"



*[The Other Side of the Looking Glass]​*​
Akane's ears soften from their earlier more stiff posture and she turns gaze to the fox woman. A sort of half smile frown slipped across her lips. Bringing her left hand to her face she gnaws at the straps a bit, pulling the gauntlet and glove off. Well the best she can. Rubbing her forehead for a brief second she then lightly taps the fox on the nose. 

"Ah feel lak Ah dun gun 'n' drank ah whole horde of Orc under de table. Mah head poundin' lak war drums." {'I feel like I went and drank a whole horde of Orc under the table. My head is pounding like war drums.'} Akane replies with a grin. Tapping the Fox's breast plate that sly grin came back. "How are you? Tell meh, did you see 'nyding funny in dat mirror? Cause Ah dink I got drugged." {'Tell me, did you see anything funny in that mirror? Because I think I got drugged.'} Akane says, more softly so others, aside from Hex, couldn't hear.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara gives a nod to Hayao. -I feel pretty good actually. It was certainly a way to know ourselves... quite literaly. Is not like most people get that chance every day. Not counting what happened to Lantana, Makenna and Nissa, seems like everyone else had a similar experience. I don't think anyone chose something they didn't want or weren't in agreement with-



-Small victories, it would seem.-

After he's done doing his best at memorizing the different murals, he turns to the others, in particular looking to Lantana. "Would it be appropriate to take this discussion...back to the base?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2016)

"Ah feel great, like ah could take on th' world." Tia smiles, even with the breastplate grope.  Her ears perk up at *Hayao*'s suggestion, the pile of fur and feathers disappearing for a moment before reappearing, the fox standing in front of the elf.  "Base'd be good.  Ah can get us there in a flash.  Doe ah don' think outside o this room'll work till we get out."

Yuki smiles, "She's going to need some rest, I'm sure."He slowly rises, pulling the woman securely against his chest as he does so, "If she gives the okay, then we can go."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2016)

"By the way, what was that potion that said 'drink me' at the entrance?" Max asks the other Kaylee while the others prepare to leave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2016)

((The "Other Kaylee" is no longer present, and the parties Kaylee has no special knowledge of the potion other than what the party already discovered.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Fluffykins gives a small yelp as if to say 'yeah, no kidding.'  Nissa ignores the cat though instead giving a sad smile, "do you know how long a normal cat lives?  Even a magical one?  It's not very long.  Fluffykins is my friend, my first friend and my best friend.  I couldn't face an eternity without him."
> 
> "Plus he's much stronger this way, so he's less likely to be killed fighting with us."


Ulysesn bends down  on a lower level more similar to the two
"I see so fluffykins is that important to you, that you'd want to stay forever... I'm sorry for becoming upset with you, but please tell us next time."
Ulysesn stands up after while the others talked of leaving.
"Say Nissa, I planned on going to a feywood cherry tree soon with Makenna, would you like to come with us there?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2016)

((AH sorry, guess we will never know))

*"Before we go. Is there anything here worth taking?" * Charlie's draconic voice suddenly takes over Max. *"Ancient artifacts? Jewelry?"*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn bends down  on a lower level more similar to the two
> "I see so fluffykins is that important to you, that you'd want to stay forever... I'm sorry for becoming upset with you, but please tell us next time."
> Ulysesn stands up after while the others talked of leaving.
> "Say Nissa, I planned on going to a feywood cherry tree soon with Makenna, would you like to come with us there?"



Nissa glances briefly at Makenna before replying, "sure, though those are pretty rare in the wilds."



soulnova said:


> ((AH sorry, guess we will never know))
> 
> *"Before we go. Is there anything here worth taking?" * Charlie's draconic voice suddenly takes over Max. *"Ancient artifacts? Jewelry?"*



Kaylee isn't aware of anything down here of particular value.  There's a bed, but it appears mundane in all ways.

Outside of this chamber the other buildings have all been pretty extensively searched they're all entirely empty.  It's possible a research group left some things behind but that's a pretty hit-or-miss idea.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kaylee isn't aware of anything down here of particular value.  There's a bed, but it appears mundane in all ways.
> 
> Outside of this chamber the other buildings have all been pretty extensively searched they're all entirely empty.  It's possible a research group left some things behind but that's a pretty hit-or-miss idea.


"Maybe check behind the bed? Could be a hidden passage or something like earlier?"
Perception:1d20+32
5+32 = 37


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn bends down  on a lower level more similar to the two
> "I see so fluffykins is that important to you, that you'd want to stay forever... I'm sorry for becoming upset with you, but please tell us next time."
> Ulysesn stands up after while the others talked of leaving.
> "Say Nissa, I planned on going to a feywood cherry tree soon with Makenna, would you like to come with us there?"





EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa glances briefly at Makenna before replying, "sure, though those are pretty rare in the wilds."



"I'll accompany you as well. Such material would be valuable to me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "I'll accompany you as well. Such material would be valuable to me."



"But first we have to go to Dnalge and save Makenna's father and my own. Do you mind if we went to your academy to get ready instead? I'm sure they need to be introduced to your new form Drell."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2016)

Drell nods. "Personally, I believe it would be best if we proceeded directly to Dnalgne. The civil unrest their has festered for too long already. But if our leaders wish a chance to regroup, my academy is always available to any Dreamwalkers."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods. "Personally, I believe it would be best if we proceeded directly to Dnalgne. The civil unrest their has festered for too long already. But if our leaders wish a chance to regroup, my academy is always available to any Dreamwalkers."



"I am the same mind in that we should go straight away, but there is no point if we are scattered. Perhaps we could find records where feywood trees have been if that is decided."
Ulysesn looks over to Makenna
"Would you like that we go right away to Dnalgne itself?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

*"Does your academy have a name?"* Charlie questions Drell from Max's body. *"Drell's Academy sounds fine, but I honestly expected a name with more of a punch" *the draconic voice sounds less primal than before, much more _THERE_.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Ah feel great, like ah could take on th' world." Tia smiles, even with the breastplate grope.  Her ears perk up at *Hayao*'s suggestion, the pile of fur and feathers disappearing for a moment before reappearing, the fox standing in front of the elf.  "Base'd be good.  Ah can get us there in a flash.  Doe ah don' think outside o this room'll work till we get out."
> 
> Yuki smiles, "She's going to need some rest, I'm sure."He slowly rises, pulling the woman securely against his chest as he does so, "If she gives the okay, then we can go."



*[Ancient Temple]​*​
Akane blinks once then twice as brass colored feathers floated all around her. "Wat happen'." she asks as she now found herslef laying alone on the cold stone floor. She looked around, Tia and Hex was now a ways from her closer to Hayao. Pulling her armor less hand to her head she paws at the crimson streaks in her hair. "Dat it, Ah nao kno' dat Ah'm high. Doe Ah no kno' wat Ah was slipped." {'That's it, I now know that I'm high. Though I don't know what I was slipped.'} She stated pulling herself up some. Looking at her bare hand she presses it against her face. Yes, it did feel like it was bare, so that means that she did at least take it off. Right? 

Though, as she slipped her gauntlet and glove back on, if she was seeing Hex and Tia close to her and around her taking off the gauntlet and putting it back on could very well be a figment of her trip as well. Pulling herself to her knees she reaches out and grabs her helmet. Keeping herself steady she pulls herself up to her feet. Holding her arms out to keep her balance she blows at one of the brass colored feathers that hung in the air. After feeling safe enough to move she begins to walk while sliding her helmet back on. 

"Ah jus' 'ad the strangest daydream." {'I just had the strangest daydream.'} she states walking toward Hex, Tia and Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2016)

Hayao shrugs a shoulder. "First and foremost we should make sure things are secure at the base, and regroup with Hojo and Annie as to their findings in the court. Understanding the political climate will go a long way towards plotting out first move."

The samurai looks to Akane and cants his head a fraction. "You weren't slipped anything...and I'd like to speak to you more at length regarding that coin of yours, when you have a moment. And about your...daydream," he adds, adjusting his handwraps. "Proceeding 'directly to Dnalgne' isn't a very precise way of proceeding; there are many courts and kingdoms that would be ideal to visit. I think the most important thing to do is locate an objective, outside saving Ulysesn and Makenna's fathers. What is our aim? Simply to put down civil unrest? See a new king crowned?" 

He gives another carefree shrug. "So long as we have a plan of action I'm all for diving directly into things." He looks to Tassara to gauge her opinion therein.

((I think we're all good to move onto the base, right?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I am the same mind in that we should go straight away, but there is no point if we are scattered. Perhaps we could find records where feywood trees have been if that is decided."
> Ulysesn looks over to Makenna
> "Would you like that we go right away to Dnalgne itself?"



Makenna considers this neutrally a moment, "I'd like to find out more about what happened to Papa, last I heard he was in hiding in the wilderness.  Before I find him I want to make sure we're not bringing trouble to him though, Papa wouldn't like that."




Hidden Nin said:


> ((I think we're all good to move onto the base, right?))



As you make your plans to leave you notice something unusual about the exit.


*Spoiler*: _Those with True Sight_ 




The ceiling where the exit was is now covered by a flat, grey stone.  It doesn't match the stone around it and appears different from the rest of the Quiet City.





*Spoiler*: _Those without True Sight_ 




When you look up the stairs into the "temple" above you see the ceiling covered with dozens of tiny imps clinging silently to the ceiling.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

"Yes, let us go back to the base to make sure everything is alright. They did face a small orc raiding party so we need to make sure they have good defenses in case the Huge Orc attacks. I don't think we will have trouble finding him in any case."

"After that, I guess we can focus on helping Makenna's dad. I'm sure he could help to point out how we should act and who should be king. But yes... let us get out of here now."

@AT THE ENTRANCE

Tassara stops "Kaylee, did you or the other you blocked the entrance behind us?" she asks the druid looking at the gray stone.


*"With Imps?" *Charlie raises Max's eyebrow.* "She has her strange zombies, but I haven't seen her with that type of summons"*

"What?"

*"Imps... they are there in the ceiling" *Charlie/Max activate their spirit ability. Max is infused with draconic essence under the influence of Charlie. 


"No, I have True Sight. It's a gray stone" Tassara looks at Hayao, Drell, and Kaylee.  "I thought Kaylee left the zombie outside"   Tassara frowns "Everyone hold on"

"*Kaylee, Drell,* please, can you check if there are any magic seals in the stone? I can try to look through it first" ((Or anyone with a good spellcraft check ))

If there are no obvious magic symbols, she touches the stone with her gloves of reconaissance, looking through to the other side.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> If there are no obvious magic symbols, she touches the stone with her gloves of reconaissance, looking through to the other side.




Nissa, who has permanent arcane sight, can chime in.  "I can see there's a wall of force, and then an invisible wall of stone," she says with a mild sense of awe.

Since there's nothing dangerous Tassara can look through with her gloves, however the inside of the temple is apparently pitch black, mundane darkness that she can't make anything out in.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Proceeding 'directly to Dnalgne' isn't a very precise way of proceeding; there are many courts and kingdoms that would be ideal to visit. I think the most important thing to do is locate an objective, outside saving Ulysesn and Makenna's fathers. What is our aim? Simply to put down civil unrest? See a new king crowned?"



"I believe that we'll solve a lot of problems with just that objective, but that's just me."


WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna considers this neutrally a moment, "I'd like to find out more about what happened to Papa, last I heard he was in hiding in the wilderness.  Before I find him I want to make sure we're not bringing trouble to him though, Papa wouldn't like that."



"That is true... I do have to sell things here and there before we go, back to the base?"


soulnova said:


> @AT THE ENTRANCE
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


"I'm not entirely surprised. Don't think it had to do with that potion back there did it?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

"It could grow back, I guess. I wouldn't be surprised if the place regenerates itself and keeps itself fixed. But it looks like a different type of stone"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2016)

Hayao scratches behind one of his ears, interest slightly piqued now. "It..._is_ a different sort of stone. You said it's pitch black? Is there any way you can let me see inside? I have no trouble seeing in darkness."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

Tassara gives Hayao her gloves so he can see behind the wall. 

She will also cast Angelic Aspect on herself. (Darkvision, Lowlight vision, Resistance 10 cold/acid, DR5/evil)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara gives Hayao her gloves so he can see behind the wall.
> 
> She will also cast Angelic Aspect on herself. (Darkvision, Lowlight vision, Resistance 10 cold/acid, DR5/evil)



Using Tassara's gloves Hayao sees into the darkened room above.  It's oddly distorted, as if looking into a pool, and occasionally flasks float into view drifting gently through the middle of the temple room.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2016)

He raises a thin eyebrow, then removes the gloves, handing them back to Tassara, describing what he'd seen. "More flasks, floating. It's as if I'm looking into an orb of water."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

Yuki's face contorts into a snarl as he growls at the imps and the talk of darkness outside.  If not for him babying the woman in his arms, he would have gone into fighting position.  

However the monk's pupils dialate as he seemingly stalks the area that Tassara and Hayao keep touching.

"I knew it...It's a trap, someone followed us."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

Tassara takes the gloves back.

"If there are flasks, maybe there is indeed liquid of some kind filling the place..... uhm... Ok do not dispel the wall of force or the stone. Some of us could drown. Let me check as an earth elemental"

If she can, Tassara will use wild shape and go around the wall and have a peek at the interior of the temple directly. She is not going out completely, just checking first.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> He raises a thin eyebrow, then removes the gloves, handing them back to Tassara, describing what he'd seen. "More flasks, floating. It's as if I'm looking into an orb of water."



"An Ooze perhaps? I can't help but feel it has something to do with that potion from earlier."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara takes the gloves back.
> 
> "If there are flasks, maybe there is indeed liquid of some kind filling the place..... uhm... Ok do not dispel the wall of force or the stone. Some of us could drown. Let me check as an earth elemental"
> 
> If she can, Tassara will use wild shape and go around the wall and have a peek at the interior of the temple directly. She is not going out completely, just checking first.



Tassara is unable to pass through the stone of the walls of the temple (and unable to pass through the wall of force between the "other" stone and the party).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2016)

Ulysesn pulls out a decanter of endless water.
"Could equalize the water(?) pressure so we aren't washed out when the wall comes down."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

Can they make an alternative exit to outside the temple?

"Maybe the potion overflow from the stomach of the zombie? A way to drown curious strangers?" Charlie asks.

"I cant go that way. Lets try sonething else" Tassara explains. 

Are we still blocked from teleportibg? Can we teleport to the roof of the temple?


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

"I dont want to risk Kathy if possible. We could put the animals in the bag of holding to swim out... but we dont kniw what that is."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "I dont want to risk Kathy if possible. We could put the animals in the bag of holding to swim out... but we dont kniw what that is."


"The front door is probably blocked as well if it is a liquid, if not..."
Ulysesn gestures to Ironwall
"Perhaps he can unmake that wall since it is different?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

"Yes we could... but we still dont know what liquid we are dealing here. Opening the way just like that might be very dangerous"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2016)

"I have a life bubble spell prepared, which should protect us should the room flood," Drell says. "Shall I cast it?"

((I have 24, potentially 48 hours worth of spell that I can divide up how I want. How many of us are here, again?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's face contorts into a snarl as he growls at the imps and the talk of darkness outside.  If not for him babying the woman in his arms, he would have gone into fighting position.
> 
> However the monk's pupils dialate as he seemingly stalks the area that Tassara and Hayao keep touching.
> 
> "I knew it...It's a trap, someone followed us."


"Do you think you've been followed throughout the past few days, as well?" he asks, glancing back towards Yuki as he rubs his fingers along his chin. "How vexing..."


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "An Ooze perhaps? I can't help but feel it has something to do with that potion from earlier."





WorkingMoogle said:


> Tassara is unable to pass through the stone of the walls of the temple (and unable to pass through the wall of force between the "other" stone and the party).





soulnova said:


> "Yes we could... but we still dont know what liquid we are dealing here. Opening the way just like that might be very dangerous"


Hayao frowns as Tassara's way through is denied. "Well...that's...hrm." He turns to Drell, nodding. "Yes. But can you identify the liquid if you're given a way to see into there, first? No need to waste it if it's simply water. Then Ironwall can open the way through and we can try to make our way out."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

((13 something? Pets should go into the bags anyway ))

"That sounds good, Drell. Ok... I guess we can dispel and use stone shape to make an entrance.. hold on" ((still waiting to see if we can teleport/dimension door to the roof first))


Tassara will use her questions. 
Is the liquid in the temple water?
If not... acid ooze? Poison?
Is anyone already waiting to hurt us outside?
Is there another way out of here?

((More questions??))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

"Can't say, didn't sense anything, but that doesn't mean there wasn't anyone." he responds, not taking his eyes away from the spot, "I've got one guess who it is.  And if it is him, don't get in my way.  I really don't think it is a kaylee trap.  It's more than likely Ricket."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

Tassara shakes her head. "Ricket should be back at the city. Is not like he could...." she stops realizing something "He also has a coin. He could have followed the coin here. Ugh!" Is rare to see Tassara so clearly annoyed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

"Exactly." the growl in his voice continues, lowering his body, "Can't guarantee, but a strong feeling.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Are we still blocked from teleportibg? Can we teleport to the roof of the temple?


Teleportation is still blocked, even to the roof of the temple.



soulnova said:


> Is the liquid in the temple water?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> Is anyone already waiting to hurt us outside?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> Is there another way out of here?


No.



soulnova said:


> Tassara shakes her head. "Ricket should be back at the city. Is not like he could...." she stops realizing something "He also has a coin. He could have followed the coin here. Ugh!" Is rare to see Tassara so clearly annoyed.



((*DM snickers*))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (2)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)
-BLANK-

Shield (1)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Endure Elements (3)
Disguise Self
-BLANK (2)-

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web 
-BLANK-

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10)
Summon Monster III (2)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items
-BLANK-

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor 
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)
-BLANK-

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9 8)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison 
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph
-BLANK-

6th Level (7)
Summon Monster VI (2)
Greater Dispel Magic (2)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil
-BLANK-




Drell casts *Life Bubble* on everyone in the party, minus himself. He also takes his cognatogen (+6 INT, +4 WIS, +4 AC).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2016)

Hayao seems to just take the information in stride, sighing as he tightens the bandages of his handwraps again. "So be it. Tactically speaking he couldn't have moved any fighting force appropriate to fighting us without some very powerful magic, or he's made many extremely powerful friends. On his own it will be an uphill battle...unless he has more traps ready. Either way we have to move forward." He turns to the construct with them. "Ironwall, please dispel these two obstacles."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

Yuki sets Lantana down and makes sure to be in front of her when the obstacles are opened.  As soon as there's enough room to do so, he turns into his blood lion form.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2016)

> Is anyone already waiting to hurt us outside?


"Well then, all I needed to know. If everyone wouldn't mind lets be somewhat prepared here."
Ulysesn casts Ironskin(+4 natural armor bonus) on himself
Then the spell fickle-winds on the following party members
Ulysesn,Duncan,Kaylee,Tassara,Rin,Max,Akane


> You create a mobile cylinder of wind encompassing every target of the spell and protecting them as wind wall, but not interfering with them in any way. For example, arrows and bolts fired at the targets are deflected upward and miss, but the targets’ own arrows or bolts pass through the wall as if it were not there.


Ulysesn asks to borrow Hayao's true seeing amulet  and unequips his Medallion, Mind Sentinel for now and giving it to Hayao. He uses the amulet's *Analyze Dweomer* right before Ironwall opens the door.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (2)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)
-BLANK-

Shield (1)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Endure Elements (3)
Disguise Self
-BLANK (2)-

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web 
-BLANK-

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10)
Summon Monster III (2)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items
-BLANK-

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor 
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)
-BLANK-

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9 8)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison 
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph
-BLANK-

6th Level (7 6)
Summon Monster VI (2)
Greater Dispel Magic (2)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil
-BLANK-




Drell casts *True Seeing* on himself.

((Cancel the summoning, I'll hold off))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2016)

Hayao offers him the amulet and rubs his eyes, before adopting his favored stance and rolling his shoulders. He spends the appropriate power points (3 I believe?) to evoke _freedom of movement_ from his Psicrown. Rin drops down into her dire fox form, and evokes her spirit shape, baring her fangs.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2016)

Nissa will contribute Haste and Stoneskin (communal) to everyone.  She also covers herself in an ablative sphere, sticking herself to Fluffykin's saddle.

Makenna casts freedom of movement on herself murmers a quick prayer under her breath crouching low to grip the stairs.

Lantana rises shakily behind Yuki, glancing around somewhat furtively for other exits.  Convinced of no other options she places a hand on her weapons ready to draw.

Ironwall moves forward boldly and appears ready to carve an exit.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2016)

*[Ancient Temple]​*​
Now it was Akane's turn to just ever so slightly tilt  her head at what Hayao replied to her with. She wasn't slipped a drug? Well what in the realms happened? Wasn't it impossible for people to go through mirrors, though the 'Akane' she chose did say that she was on what could be described as a Vision Quest, what ever that was. The Ranger Knight had never heard of it, though it was possible that in that version of her future she'd come to know what one was. It could be magic, when all else seemed to make sense magic was the answer. 

With that jumbled mess of confusion turning into a quagmire in her mind a rather blank expression crossed her features while her large ears folded back onto her head. She did have some coinage on her, though she never thought of them as more than currency. A half piece of gold, a nibbled silver and a handful of copper. She, however, was more than willing to let him look at them. "Okay boy-o, Ah no dink dat ah problem." {'Alight, I don't think that will be a problem.'} she replies finally snapping out of her stupor as she turned toward the way out like everyone else. 

Imps, her lips roll revealing her fang like teeth, though that quickly subsides as she pulled her helmet down on her head. Her eyes saw Imps, but her nose only smelled stone and she trusted her sense of smell more than she did her own eyes. Before she could bring up her suspicions, another beat her to the punch. 

"Ah dun dink Ah lak dis idea, could we no get sis to break ahnother wall?" {'I don't think I like this idea, couldn't we get sis (Ironwall) to break another wall?'} is asked to no one in particular  though she already knew that the way in was likeily the only way out. Luckily she was strong enough to swim in armor, if it came to that, and Ulysesn gave her a bit of a wind barrier as well.  Instinctively she placed her hand on her bastard sword. "Bad mojo." 



*Spoiler*: __ 



(Boy-o and Cher are merely descriptive terms Akane use that is sex specific)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

"This is a call to arms...gather soldiers, it's time to go to war.  This will be a battle song, brothers and sisters." The fox and dragon say together, "Captain Fuzzytail and Hex the Gilded ready for combat.  Give us the signal, and we'll give you our all."

"Good.  You see us attack, you attack.  We don't back down until they are dead."

"Yessir."

"If you get too heavily injured, there's no shame in retreating to lick your wounds.  But if you must keep fighting, give Tassara a shout."

"Got it."

"This is your first battle with everyone...so try not to get lost in the chaos.

That causes Tia to scoff, "Was a Captain in Naisrep.  This is nothing to the turf wars that would break out."

"Good." Yuki's face splits into a  as he waits for the things to happen.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

"@Akane, I must warn you. If the person outside is the one who we think it is, we might be in danger. If you wish to stay out of the fight, that would be fine. If he attacks you, do not hesitate to defend yourself at the best of your capacity. I'm sorry you were dragged into this."



"Remember, he has his returning mace. He can hit you at a distance. And whatever you do, do not let him grab you" she calls to the others as they prepare. 


Tassara cast protection from Law on herself, Bullstrenght. "I'm not taking any chances" she says determined looking at Hayao. Tassara will turn into a dolphin when there's enough opening to get out. As soon as she has a visual contact of her foes, she casts Prayer. 

*
"Are the imps an illusion then?"* Charlie asks to the others, still seeing through the wall.  *"Hold on" *
Charlie casts mirror image, cat's grace, mage armor, stoneskin, barkskin, Evolution Surge (1 swim) on herself. Max readies a Summon Monster V - Large Water Elemental to cast for as soon there's an opening and line of sight to the other side. She orders the elemental to look for the location of people outside.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> (( Hey, Can Max summon an augmented Celestial Orca on the water above from where we stand? ))



((Max would need line of effect, the wall blocks that.  Though she could ready summoning for when Ironwall punches a hole through the wall, it's not like the whole thing will come down at once.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2016)

Hayao looks at Tassara and his expression softens a moment.

-Relax and feel your center. Never allow another to impose their will on you.-


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "@Akane, I must warn you. If the person outside is the one who we think it is, we might be in danger. If you wish to stay out of the fight, that would be fine. If he attacks you, do not hesitate to defend yourself at the best of your capacity. I'm sorry you were dragged into this."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[Ancient Temple]​*​
Under her helmet Akane splits a grin. "Ah'm a Knight 'n' Ol Akane ne'er bak down from ah figh'. Ah pledge mah blade to dat." {'I'm a knight and ol Akane never backs down from a fight. I pledge my blade to that.'} Akane replies pulling her bastard sword. 

"Die wid honor b'for livin' ah coward." {'Die with honor before living as a coward.'} she adds with a cocky show of bravado as she readied the weapon. 

"So dere no need to say you sorry Cher, Akane came of her own will."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

Instead of the blood lion, Yuki slowly shifts into a shape that could cause some to become severely uncomfortable.  A humanoid torso attached to an equine body, not far unlike a centaur, though he appears to be entirely skinned, exposed muscles and veins near leaking.  But even then, the bestial spirit shape causes even more, becoming more wolflike in the face and the horse's legs and hooves morphing into canine legs with clawed paws.  "_Now_ I'm ready."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2016)

_"Lovely"_ Tassara says under her breath at the sudden shock of electricity. For once, she's so glad she bought the evasion ring. She wastes no time and uses a channel energy to heal everybody in range. 

Channel Energy
6d10+0
2,8,6,5,4,4+0 = 29+50%= +43hp

If possible, she will move with anyone at the entrance into the temple.

(Max has swim as movement with her Evolution surge) - Max swims back up (actually has flying f that helps).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

Yuki's first instinct is to get high enough to see what might be out there.

((Swim speed 100ft in this form so 50ft stealth swim))

Stealth- 
Roll(1d20)+41:
16,+41
Total:57
Perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
15,+31
Total:46

((CT also wants Akane to hitch a ride.))

Hex begins swimming towards the others.

Swim-
Roll(1d20)+13:
3,+13
Total:16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2016)

Ulysesn claps his hands together
"Nice, whoever is doing this is expecting to whittle us down. At least they are underestimating us."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 16, 2016)

Those near the entrance can move into the main room of the temple.  It's dark save for whatever light the party is using and apparently unoccupied.  The water reaches to about 8' above the floor of the main level.

Where the door once was is a simple, grey wall of stone.




soulnova said:


> (Max has swim as movement with her Evolution surge) - Max swims back up (actually has flying f that helps).



Swim > Fly in this case unless the fly's way faster than the swim.  Either way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2016)

Drell flies up to the next room and groans at the sight of the stone. "Really? Again? Shall I cast Protection From Electricity?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Those near the entrance can move into the main room of the temple.  It's dark save for whatever light the party is using and apparently unoccupied.  The water reaches to about 8' above the floor of the main level.


Ulysesn pulls out an everlasting torch.
"The next thing I'd do after this is... have some sort of creature immune to electricity or freeze the water itself. Perhaps acid and some more electricity; sonics? Or maybe a Medusa, there is stone everywhere here after all, what would be more Ironic?"
Ulysesn decides to fly right over the water slightly keeping his gaze to the ground and it's reflections in the water
Perception: 1d20+32
1+32 = 33(welp)


> Where the door once was is a simple, grey wall of stone.


"No telling what is on the other side."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

"I could make another doorway, if you think that would be less trap worthy." He glances at Drell as he speaks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I could make another doorway, if you think that would be less trap worthy." He glances at Drell as he speaks.



Ulysesn stares up.
"How about a skylight with some help, could you manage that?"
Ulysesn casts resist  element Sonic (30) on himself


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2016)

Yuki begins striking at the place Drell tells him to hit.

Roll(1d20)+23:
13,+23
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+23:
12,+23
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43

Roll(1d20)+23:
5,+23
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+23:
6,+23
Total:29


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2016)

The samurai and saint both surge past the electrical hazards, somehow rolling off to the side in the water. Rin immediately shifts to an aquatic form as Hayao sighs. "How irritating..." he mutters with a troubled expression settled on the stone of the entrance. He glances around in the dark room for anything of note.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2016)

"the building itself seems to be protected. I'm not sure we can make a hole in the ceiling" Tassara touches the wall stone to see what's in the other side. If there are any enemies on the other side, she tells so to Hayao and the others to be prepared. 

-Kaylee, are you guys ok down there?-


Max swims back at the exit.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2016)

Duncan casts  

He makes his way up to the others and if they haven't broken through he will cast Passwall.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 17, 2016)

Touching the wall of stone and peeking through Tassara sees...

Another wall just a few feet in front of the first, it is naturally lit however, looking up you can see bits of the sky through a narrow opening.  A dozen or so flasks are tied to pegs stuck into the wall.

The others have a chance to catch up while she's searching.

Looking around the temple the others can find four jugs pinned against the wall producing water.  The level of water slowly rises (though not at a speed that matters from a tactical combat standpoint).


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2016)

"Hold on, we have more of those flasks just outside"  Tassara warns Ironwall and the rest.

Can Tassara cross the wall as an earth elemental now? Or is she still blocked? Can she reposition the pegs with stone shape?

"Hey Ironwall how long would it take to make an Insistent Doorkoncker?" Charlie half jokes.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 17, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Hold on, we have more of those flasks just outside"  Tassara warns Ironwall and the rest.
> 
> Can Tassara cross the wall as an earth elemental now? Or is she still blocked? Can she reposition the pegs with stone shape?



She can try if she'd like, there doesn't seem to be anything that would stop her from passing through the wall as an elemental.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2016)

> Looking around the temple the others can find four jugs pinned against the wall producing water.


"Hang on are those... Decanters of endless water? Let me take a look at them and make sure."
Ulysesn uses Analyze Dweomer on the jugs to find out their functions


> In the case of a magic item, you learn its functions (including any curse effects), how to activate its functions (if appropriate), and how many charges are left (if it uses charges). In the case of an object or creature with active spells cast upon it, you learn each spell, its effect, and its caster level.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2016)

"Theres also a second wall after this one" Tassara will try to move through the floor to avoid both walls.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 17, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hang on are those... Decanters of endless water? Let me take a look at them and make sure."
> Ulysesn uses Analyze Dweomer on the jugs to find out their functions



They do appear to be decanters of endless water.



soulnova said:


> "Theres also a second wall after this one" Tassara will try to move through the floor to avoid both walls.



The floor resists moving much like the walls earlier did.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> They do appear to be decanters of endless water.



Ulysesn grins.
"Nice of them to attach free money onto the walls for us. Not even cursed."
And attempts to turn off each of them all at once, then remove them.
He should know the command words thanks to the spell currently active.
Ulysesn floats over to each decanter keeping an eye out for explosive runes and such placed near and on them or even pinned behind them and the wall.
Perception: 1d20+32
16+32 = 48


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2016)

Drell casts *Communal Protection From Energy (Electricity)* on everyone without evasion. 

((Can he avoid the water by pressing himself against the ceiling?))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2016)

Duncan looks back at the other stone

"I want te try an go through the other place. The other stone. If there are traps both ways then I'd rather try me hand on the stone I can teleport through."

Duncan says, obviously getting frustrated at the situation and makes his way. He turns invisible and approaches the stone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 18, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn grins.
> "Nice of them to attach free money onto the walls for us. Not even cursed."
> And attempts to turn off each of them all at once, then remove them.
> He should know the command words thanks to the spell currently active.
> ...



Ulysesn discovers they're not really "attached" to the wall, just pinned there by the force of water jetting out of them.  Still there's no apparent traps or anything with them and he's able to collect two of them while Tia collects the third.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts *Communal Protection From Energy (Electricity)* on everyone without evasion.
> 
> ((Can he avoid the water by pressing himself against the ceiling?))



Yes, there's still a good 10' or so of air above the water (granted you'll have to go through the water to exit).

Lantana follows a similar suit, dropping up out of the water and landing feet-first on the ceiling, standing upside down considering the other's actions.



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks back at the other stone
> 
> "I want te try an go through the other place. The other stone. If there are traps both ways then I'd rather try me hand on the stone I can teleport through."
> 
> Duncan says, obviously getting frustrated at the situation and makes his way. He turns invisible and approaches the stone.



There's no reaction from the stone wall to invisible-Duncan's approach.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2016)

Tassara will attempt to use Stone shape to detonate the flasks outside on the wall if able.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn discovers they're not really "attached" to the wall, just pinned there by the force of water jetting out of them.  Still there's no apparent traps or anything with them and he's able to collect two of them while Tia collects the third.



"Well water is less of a worry now."
Ulysesn moves out of the entrances way to the side keeping an eye on it as Tassara stone shapes it.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2016)

Having heard no objections, Duncan steels himself

He uses:

Battle transformation
Heightened vision
Inertial armor (10pp = +9AC)
Vigor (10pp = +55hp)

Attempts to use dimension door through the wall.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2016)

"Guys, you should stay clear of the entrance when I do this. Just in case..." Tassara warns everyone at the wall.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2016)

Tassara stone-shapes the wall into a hedgehog of spikes shattering the vials, there's no violent explosion but the wall does become freezing to the touch and a thin layer of ice coats its outer surface ((no particular game effect)).

Outside Duncan appears on the other side of the wall, a number of figures are waiting.

There's an elf holding a curve blade causally over his shoulder near him.  The elf is unarmored and reacts immediately to Duncan's appearance, moving to engage.

Also near him is a larger, slightly overweight human covered in various vials and potions.  He doesn't seem to immediately react to Duncan's sudden invisible appearance.

A short distance away is Ricket, his earth breaker unslung and propped on the floor next to him.  Ricket is clad in adamantine platemail and has an aura of confidence about him.  He seems almost amused looking at Ricket.

Standing directly next to Ricket is a beautiful woman she's unarmed and unarmored and seems to flinch somewhat behind Ricket at Duncan's appearance.

Finally some distance behind Ricket is an archer with greatbow in hand.  He doesn't seem to react immediately to Duncan either.

Duncan can take a surprise round single-action (as can anyone else that is aware Duncan is there).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2016)

Ulysesn casts more spells on himself while waiting on hearing about duncan.
The spell Hawkeye.


> Your range increment for ranged weapons increases by 50%


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2016)

"What did Duncan just do? Is he alright?" Tassara looks around seeing Duncan gone. "Did he just teleport? Can we teleport directly outside too or is it a special power he just got?" Tassara asks Kaylee hoping she can contact Duncan to know if they can simply bypass the wall altogether. 


Max casts invisibility on Tassara and her. Max has dimension door ready to take Tassara and one additional person out of there to where Duncan is if she's able through the wall too.

If that's not possible Tassara will use another stone shape to attempt to create a way out instead of waiting for the first wall to get destroyed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 20, 2016)

If possible to teleport, Tia will teleport all that can't teleport themselves.  

Yuki has Akane mount him and take out her lance in preparation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2016)

Don't have time for an elaborate post but quick notes:

Teleportation works through the doorway (in retrospect it shouldn't, but we're through that mirror now  )
I need initiatives for people so we can resolve things, though the surprise round will happen first (go ahead and post actions though).
If you're going with the teleporters I'll have to hold your initiative count until after they act.
Tia's teleport acts at her character level so she can only take 3 other medium creatures with her each time.
Nissa can, however, take pretty much everyone else or everyone that wants to go with her (13-14 medium creatures is her limit, I think?)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 20, 2016)

Hayao teleports on his own initiative via the wand chamber inside his katana, bringing Rin as well. He takes the first round to assess the situation and prepare himself.



> HP: 200/200
> Initiative: +28 = 12[Dex] +2[Race] +6[Int] +2[Duel] +4[Katana] +2[Trait]
> Fort: +17 = +10[Class] +4[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +24 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra] +2[Haste]
> ...





Hayao shouts a challenge to the nimble looking elf swordsman in Elven, settles into his mix of stances, and begins his wardance and lashes out at the other elf, none of his attacks really hitting for damage, probing strikes. (Using Combat Rhythm, all Touch Attacks, no damage, for each that hits, Hayao's damage increases by 5 next turn.)




EDIT: Forgot Haste; above attacks are all 1 higher, and added last attack too.

Rin waits for Hayao's next turn to engage with him, simply defending him with Bodyguard, Draconic Toughness, etc. this turn.

EDIT #2: Not using Robilar's on the first turn, forgot about something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2016)

> Drell D'Harron
> Male CN Starmetal Iron Archer Golem Wizard/Alchemist, Level 12
> *Init* +19, *HP* 200/200 *Speed* 20
> *AC* 38 *Touch* 24 *Flat-footed* 24
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (2)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)
-BLANK-

Shield (1)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Endure Elements (3)
Disguise Self
-BLANK (2)-

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web 
-BLANK-

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10)
Summon Monster III (2)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items
-BLANK-

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor 
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)
-BLANK-

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9 8)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison 
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph
-BLANK-

6th Level (7 6)
Summon Monster VI (2 1)
Greater Dispel Magic (2)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil
-BLANK-




*Initiative*
1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34)


*Round 1*
Drell will allow Nissa to teleport him, then use *Summon Monster VI* to summon an   (Resist Acid/Fire 15, DR 10/Lawful)

The Triceratops will use its powerful charge ability on the guy with the vials.

1d20+19 → [4,19] = (23)
4d10+16 → [3,6,10,8,16] = (43)

He'll then fly straight up (half speed, so 30 ft)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 20, 2016)

Tia initiative-
 Roll(1d20)+5:
 20,+5
 Total:25

 Hex Initiative-
 Roll(1d20)+2:
 16,+2
 Total:18


 Yuki Initiative-
 Roll(1d20)+15:
 14,+15
 Total:29


 “Lantana, go with Nissa please.  Tia, Hex, To arms!” Yuki's feral growl rumbling in his throat, even as he speaks.


 Tia nods and teleports Hex, Yuki and Akane into the battlefield.


 After assessing for a split second, Yuki charges Ricket with Akane's lance jutting out next to his body, ready to bite, bludgeon, slash, and tear at anything in that general area.





*Spoiler*: __ 





 Flail-
 Roll(1d6)+2:
 4,+2
 Attack-
 Total:6
 Roll(1d20)+33:
 10,+33
 Total:43


 Roll(1d20)+30:
 15,+30
 Total:45


 Roll(1d20)+27:
 4,+27
 Total:31


 Roll(1d20)+24:
 15,+24
 Total:39


 Roll(1d20)+33:
 7,+33
 Total:40


 Roll(1d20)+30:
 20,+30
 Total:50


 Dmg-
 Roll(8d6)+34:
 2,5,4,1,6,3,1,6,+34
 Total:62


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 5,2,1,5,2,4,6,6,+23
 Total:54


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 5,4,4,1,3,2,6,3,+23
 Total:51


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 4,5,6,3,3,1,3,2,+23
 Total:50


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 5,4,5,3,4,4,1,2,+23
 Total:51


 Round 2-
 Roll(1d6)+2:
 3,+2
 Total:5
 Roll(1d20)+33:
 2,+33
 Total:35
 Roll(1d20)+30:
 6,+30
 Total:36
 Roll(1d20)+27:
 19,+27
 Total:46
 Roll(1d20)+24:
 10,+24
 Total:34
 Roll(1d20)+33:
 19,+33
 Total:52
 Dmg-
 Roll(8d6)+34:
 6,3,5,3,6,6,6,4,+34
 Total:73
 Roll(8d6)+23:
 6,1,1,3,2,6,6,6,+23
 Total:54


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 5,3,2,3,1,6,6,3,+23
 Total:52


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 3,5,2,1,4,3,6,5,+23
 Total:52


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 4,2,2,5,4,4,3,2,+23
 Total:49


 Round 3-
 Roll(1d6)+2:
 5,+2
 Total:7
 Roll(1d20)+33:
 10,+33
 Total:43
 Roll(1d20)+30:
 6,+30
 Total:36
 Roll(1d20)+27:
 3,+27
 Total:30
 Roll(1d20)+24:
 2,+24
 Total:26
 Roll(1d20)+33:
 5,+33
 Total:38
 Roll(1d20)+30:
 11,+30
 Total:41
 Roll(1d20)+27:
 8,+27
 Total:35
 Dmg-
 Roll(8d6)+34:
 1,3,6,1,4,6,3,4,+34
 Total:62
 Roll(8d6)+23:
 5,3,4,6,5,3,6,1,+23
 Total:56


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 5,1,6,3,1,6,4,1,+23
 Total:50


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 3,6,3,4,2,4,1,3,+23
 Total:49


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 4,2,4,1,5,1,6,1,+23
 Total:47


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 5,4,3,1,1,5,6,5,+23
 Total:53


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 4,2,4,2,5,6,4,5,+23
 Total:55


 Round 4-
 Roll(1d6)+2:
 2,+2
 Total:4
 Roll(1d20)+33:
 8,+33
 Total:41
 Roll(1d20)+30:
 20,+30
 Total:50
 Roll(1d20)+27:
 20,+27
 Total:47
 Roll(1d20)+24:
 20,+24
 Total:44
 Dmg-
 Roll(8d6)+34:
 1,4,6,3,5,3,4,5,+34
 Total:65
 Roll(8d6)+23:
 2,3,1,5,6,1,2,6,+23
 Total:49


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 1,2,1,3,5,6,6,3,+23
 Total:50


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 2,6,5,6,1,6,3,3,+23
 Total:55


 Round 5-
 Roll(1d6)+2:
 4,+2
 Total:6
 Roll(1d20)+33:
 7,+33
 Total:40
 Roll(1d20)+30:
 11,+30
 Total:41
 Roll(1d20)+27:
 10,+27
 Total:37
 Roll(1d20)+24:
 8,+24
 Total:32
 Roll(1d20)+33:
 11,+33
 Total:44
 Roll(1d20)+30:
 8,+30
 Total:38
 Dmg-
 Roll(8d6)+34:
 3,2,4,6,5,6,6,5,+34
 Total:71
 Roll(8d6)+23:
 2,1,1,3,4,4,1,6,+23
 Total:45


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 5,5,5,2,1,3,2,4,+23
 Total:50


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 4,2,5,6,3,1,3,2,+23
 Total:49


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 3,5,1,5,3,4,4,1,+23
 Total:49


 Roll(8d6)+23:
 1,3,4,3,6,5,4,4,+23
 Total:53




 ((Ran out of time, there's 1d6 of fire damage on every hit also))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 20, 2016)

((Got more time waiting for food to cook.))

Tia and hex go for the sky, knowing combat isn't their forte, they stay as high up as they can and Hex uses his breath weapon and tia uses her whip if anything gets close.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2016)

((We have protection from arrow courtesy of Ulysesn if I remember correctly. I'm sure there will be changes along the way, but this is their overall battle plan))



Max brings Tassara out with dimension door trying to appear close to Hayao and Rin. ((They are still invisible)) Tassara looks around to identify the threats. "Stand down!" she orders his companions  "This is not your fight! Don't let Ricket drag you down with him into his madness!"



"Nissa what magic do they have on them?  Someone silence her or grab her, don't let her cast. Lantana, Makena, stay away from Ricket, keep the archer from shooting at us or stop the man with the vials. Duncan and Hayao can handle the elven warrior.  Ironwall, anchor Ricket.  Yuki, you do what you do best. Kaylee, I'll be healing, keep your friends at range" 





MAX AND TASSARA STAY OUT OF RICKETS RANGE AT ALL TIMES. They will move every round if needed to stay away from him. 



Max initiative 1d20+4
10+4 = 14


Surprise round? - Dimension Door (invisible + mirror image)

Round 1 -
Depending on the situation... If someone moves to engage/attacking Tassara and her at any point, Max will cast an Ice Wall to block them. 
Otherwise, Max will first summon 2 augmented celestial Ankylosaurus (superior summoning feat) to assist keeping Ricket busy+flanking with Drell's summons. 

Round 2-4
Max will use a Metamagic Enlarge Rod to spam Enervation on Ricket.  "HEY RICKET I'VE BEEN SAVING THIS ONE FOR YOU!"

RANGED TOUCH ATTACK
1d20+12
17+12 = 29

1d20+12
6+12 = 18

1d20+12
5+12 = 17

Negative Levels
1d4+0
2+0 = 2

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

1d4+0
1+0 = 1




Tassara
Inititative 1d20+6
16+6 = 22 (14 to wait for Max)

Perception +27

Surprise round?
She immediately casts Chains of Light on Ricket on sight (assuming he IS the real Ricket). Ref Save DC27.

Round 2-5
Tassara focuses on keeping everyone in her reach alive with Channel Energy.
6d10+0
4,5,10,1,8,2+0 = 30+50%=45hp

6d10+0
5,9,9,8,5,10+0 = 46+50%=69hp

6d10+0
9,6,10,5,8,2+0 = 40+50%=60hp

6d10+0
1,1,6,8,9,10+0 = 35+50%=52hp



If Ricket somehow manages to break free fromt he Chains of Light to engage her and passes Max's Ice Wall(I have the hunch he will),  Tassara steps forward to meet him in full. 

"We follow through the Arena, Ricket. We went there, followed their trial so we could still face the darkness that is coming to destroy the world. And you could not accept that. We had to be stopped on your twisted view. The whole world be damned..." she seethes  " I'm not afraid of you Ricket. After what happened to Makenna, we knew it would end like this. If it will rid the world of your lunacy, _*SO BE IT*_."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2016)

*[Ancient Temple]​*​
*Initiative*:
Roll (1d20)+9
12+9
Total: 21

Akane levels her Lance and prepares to attack with Yuki. She didn't know who this person was but, if her new friends saw them as a threat to attack, she was well ready to fight to the end with them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round 1:* 
Akane rubs her Ring of Blinking and uses Hunter's Howl 

{With a single primal howl, you strike fear in your opponents. Until the end of the spell's duration, you treat those affected by it as if they were your favored enemy, gaining a +2 bonus on weapon attack and damage rolls against them, and a +2 bonus on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks against them. If an affected creature is already one of your favored enemies, it is shaken instead. This is a mind-affecting fear effect.}

*Round 2:*
Akane, as a Swift Action, uses Smite Evil selecting Ricket as the target of her Smite {Akane also gets a +4 AC bonus defending against Ricket}

Akane uses a Mounted Charge with her Lance 

Attack Roll 
(1d20)+25+2
17+25+2
Total: 44

Damage
1d8 *3 +2+4
8*3*3+2+4
Total:78 

*Round 3:*

Akane, using a swift action changes out her lance for her Nullifying Bastard Sword 
Akane Uses Lead Blade

Her Weapon Glows with a red hue 
*
Round 4:*

Attack Roll 
(1d20)+17+2
19+17+2
Total: 38

Damage
2d8 *2{crit}+2+4
3+5*2+2+4
Total:22
{Ricket's Spell Resistance is reduced by two if successful} 

*Round 5*:
 Attacks with Bastard Sword 

Attack Roll 
(1d20)+10+2
5+10+2
Total: 17

Damage
2d8+2+4
8+1+2+4
Total:15
{Ricket's Spell Resistance is reduced by an addition 1 if successful for a total of -3} 




((At the Beginning of each of her Rounds Akane Heals via Quick Heal 3 and Regeneration 3 {unless Ricket negates her Regen}))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2016)

> ((We have protection from arrow courtesy of Ulysesn if I remember correctly. I'm sure there will be changes along the way, but this is their overall battle plan))


((mobile windwall for Ulysesn,Duncan,Kaylee,Tassara,Rin,Max,Akane))


Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _uly_ 





> *[SIZE=+1] [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 10 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 12, *Init* 17, *HP* 187/187, *DR* Resist Fire: 12, *Speed* 60' land / 300' fly
> *AC* 32, *Touch* 30, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 43, *Fort* 19, *Ref* 27, *Will* 22, *CMB* +30, *Base Attack Bonus* 18,   *Action Points* 0
> *+20\' (5 hp+)Gnome\'s crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) * +47 ((43)BAB+dex+wis)+4 (2d8+5+((17)wis+/dex)), 18–20/2)
> ...





((some footnotes))
((39 ac +5 ac against any ranged attacks))
((15-20 crit range+ additional amount of damage equal to twice your character level on a critical hit.))
((resistance 12 fire, 10 ice, immune to acid, resistance 30 lightning, resistance 30 sonics, immune to any ability drain and death effects, true sight,stoneskin))
((add +18 dmg and +1 attack to anything within 30 feet))
Ulysesn rages(+4 dex)
*Ini: 1d20+20
6+22 = 28*

Ulysesn will have himself teleported with Nissa and drell non-lethal bolts at the ready.

AoO #:17
AoO Range: 157' AoO attack:1d20+50 AoO Dmg: 2d8+23+ 1d6(ice) x 2
AoO made within 30' AoO attack:1d20+51  AoO Dmg:2d8+41 1d6(ice) x 2
Current attack range is 315' max of 12 increments
"Ricket? So blase in your actions, we'll talk later."
Round 1 Ulysesn focuses on the other archer with* nonlethal bolts* then the girl hiding behind ricket, then ricket if she falls.

*Spoiler*: _attacks_ 



1d20+43
11+43 = 54

1d20+43
6+43 = 49

1d20+43
2+43 = 45

1d20+38
11+38 = 49

1d20+33
14+33 = 47

1d20+28
6+28 = 34





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 





2d8+34
7,1+34 = 42
1d6+0
2+0 = 2
2d8+34
3,4+34 = 41
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

2d8+34
7,5+34 = 46
1d6+0
5+0 = 5
2d8+34
6,4+34 = 44
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

2d8+34
8,8+34 = 50
1d6+0
4+0 = 4
2d8+34
2,4+34 = 40
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

2d8+34
7,7+34 = 48
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
2d8+34
6,3+34 = 43
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

2d8+34
5,6+34 = 45
1d6+0
3+0 = 3
2d8+34
1,7+34 = 42
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

2d8+34
6,2+34 = 42
1d6+0
1+0 = 1
2d8+34
7,3+34 = 44
1d6+0
6+0 = 6



Ulysesn will also identify Ricker's armor like he did with the decanters of water as a free action.
(( I may or may not decide to use the belt of battle to do more depending on what happens before,after and during my attack))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> HP: 230/230 (=55vigor)
> PP: 48/78
> Arcane Pool : 11
> Init +16 =: +14[Dex] +2 [trait]
> ...



Duncan smiles as he looks Ricket in the eyes.

Surprise! Round
He uses his split Hex to reduce AC (-4) using evil eye (+2 caster level for this Hex), on the Elf and Ricket.
Swift action: Dimension door behind Ricket

Init:
Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34


R1
Duncan slashes multiple times at Ricket using Sgaille and the lightsaber, 
He uses Shocking grasp to infuse the swords with crackling power. (+3 on atk roll +2 for flanking)

ATK 

*Sgaille*
Roll(1d20)+27:
2,+27
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+27:
11,+27
Total:38

*Lightsaber*
Roll(1d20)+27:
20,+27
Total:47

Roll(1d20)+27:
9,+27
Total:36

*Dmg: (Sgaille)*
Roll(1d6)+29:
5,+29
*Total:34+
*Roll(5d6)+0:
4,1,5,3,4,+0
*Total:17*
=51


Roll(1d6)+29:
3,+29
Total:32

Dmg (*Lightsaber*)
Roll(6d6)+22:
2,5,1,5,2,3,+22
Total:40 + 
Roll(5d6)+0:
4,4,1,4,4,+0
Total:17
*= 57 *2 crit= 114(!)*


Roll(6d6)+22:
6,1,2,6,4,6,+22
Total:47


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2016)

((If Duncan is not going to engage the elf, Max changes the target of her summon from Ricket to the elf so Hayao can flank))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 21, 2016)

"Damn it..."  Kaylee grumbles after getting teleported outside.  (Going to assume someone teleported her.)


Kaylee...

Init:Roll(1d20)+4:
14,+4
Total:18



> HP: 132
> Armor Class: 26 (deflection bonus +13)
> 
> Touch AC: 11
> ...



Round 1:
Kaylee uses Summon Natures Ally V:  1d3 Large Gravity Elementals.  

Sending 1 at the archer using Gravity Field.
Sending 1 at the man with the potions using Gravity Field.
Sending 1 at the swordsman using Gravity Field.

Large Gravity Elemental:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Large Gravity Elemental 	CR 5

XP 1,600
N Large outsider (elemental, extraplanar, gravity)
Init +10; Senses darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +11
DEFENSE

AC 18, touch 18, flat-footed 11 (+2 deflection, +6 Dex, +1 dodge, -1 size)
hp 76 (8d10+32)
Fort +6; Ref +12; Will +6
Defensive Abilities distortion;
DR 5/—; Immune elemental traits, missile weapons, mass-dependent spells
OFFENSE

Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee 2 slams +13 (1d6+3)
Ranged missile +13 (damage by type)
Space 10 ft.; Reach 10 ft.
Special Attacks engulf, gravity field (crush 4/day, 20 ft. radius, DC 17, 2d8 bludgeoning)
STATISTICS

Str 16, Dex 23, Con 18, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +8; CMB +12; CMD 31
Feats Dodge, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative,  Throw AnythingB, Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +12, Perception +11, Sense Motive +11, Stealth +13
SQ perfect flier
*SPECIAL ABILITIES

Distortion (Su)*

The manipulation of light waves around a gravity elemental grants it a +2 deflection bonus to its Armor Class.

*Engulf (Ex)*

A gravity elemental that starts its turn grappling a creature or holding and object up to one size smaller than itself can absorb the creature or object into its swirling form as a full-round action. An engulfed creature or object takes damage equal to the elemental’s slam attack each round it remains engulfed and can take no action other than trying to break free by rolling its CMB vs. the gravity elementals CMD. The gravity elemental gains the grappled condition as long as it has a creature engulfed, and it can only engulf one creature at a time.

A creature that dies while engulfed by a gravity elemental is smashed into atoms and can only be restored to life by a miracle, wish, or the intervention of a deity. An object that is destroyed while it is engulfed by a gravity elemental is destroyed forever and cannot be restored. There is a 1% non-cumulative chance each round that an engulfed creature or object is sent to a random plane.
*
Gravity Field (Su)*

A gravity elemental’s manipulation of gravity function like the reverse gravity and telekinesis spells (CL equal to HD). The maximum weight an Elder gravity elemental can lift with its telekinesis is not restricted to 375 lbs. The effects of the gravity field are centered on the gravity elemental and move with it. Additionally, by increasing the pull of gravity around itself a gravity elemental can make creatures within a certain radius too heavy to move, or crush them to a pulp.

Hold: As a full-round action a gravity elemental can cause all corporeal creatures in its area of effect to become too heavy to move. Creatures in the gravity elemental’s gravity field must succeed on a Fortitude save or gain the held condition until the gravity elemental releases them or they break free. A flying creature has a –4 penalty applied to the save; failure means it is unable to remain airborne and must land. The check DC is Strength-based. The gravity elemental can maintain this ability each round as a full-round action. The area of effect and save DC depend on the size of the elemental. If the gravity elemental maintains this ability, on successive rounds a held creature can break free by succeeding on a Strength check with a DC equal to the initial Fortitude save. Any land-bound creature two size categories smaller less than the elemental has its speed automatically reduced by half, even if the Strength check is successful.  This ability only works on creatures with weight and mass; incorporeal and gaseous creatures are immune to this power.

Crush: Once per day per 2 HD, as a standard action, a
gravity elemental can increase the gravity around itself to crushing proportions. Anything within the gravity elemental’s gravity field takes bludgeoning damage. A successful Fortitude save reduces the damage by half. The area of effect and save DC depend on the elemental’s size. The save DC is Strength-based.
*
Immunity to Missile Weapons (Ex)*

A gravity elemental is immune to any attack from thrown or hurled weapons, arrows, bolts, stones, and similar weapons with a size equal to or less than its own. Any such ranged attack against a gravity elemental automatically fails and the weapon is pulled into the elemental’s body.  Captured missiles orbit the gravity elemental’s form as long as it desires, and it can release one such missile each round as an improvised thrown weapon. The weapon deals its normal damage plus the gravity elemental’s Strength modifier, and has a range increment of 20 ft. A gravity elemental has the Throw Anything feat as a bonus feat.
*
Immunity to Spells (Ex)*

A gravity elemental is immune to all spells, spell-like abilities, and effects that depend on weight or mass.
*
Perfect Flier (Ex)*

A gravity elemental has perfect control over the forces of gravity, and never needs to make a Fly check when attempting a complex maneuver. It must still make Fly checks to resist external influences on its flight, such as strong winds.



Round 2:
The Druid will use Boneshatter on the woman behind Ricket.

Boneshatter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The target's bones (or exoskeleton) splinter, dealing 1d6 points of damage per caster level (maximum 15d6) to the target, which is also exhausted for 1 minute per caster level from the pain and exertion of the transformation.

If the target succeeds at its save, it takes half damage and is fatigued rather than exhausted. Objects made of bone, chitin, or similar material take half again as much damage (+50%) from this spell. This spell has no effect on a creature that has neither a skeleton nor a hard carapace.




Round 3:
Summon Huge Gravity elemental on any of Ricket's minions that need to be contained using Gravity Field.

Huge Gravity Elemental:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Huge Gravity Elemental 	CR 7

XP 3,200
N Huge outsider (elemental, extraplanar, gravity)
Init +12; Senses darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +13
DEFENSE

AC 19, touch 19, flat-footed 10 (+2 deflection, +8 Dex, +1 dodge, -2 size)
hp 105 (10d10+50)
Fort +8; Ref +15; Will +7;
Defensive Abilities distortion;
DR 10/—; Immune elemental traits, missile weapons, mass-dependent spells
OFFENSE

Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee 2 slams +16 (1d8+5)
Ranged missile +16 (damage by type)
Space 15 ft.; Reach 15 ft.
Special Attacks engulf, gravity field (crush 5/day, 30 ft. radius, DC 20, 4d6 bludgeoning)
STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 27, Con 20, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +10; CMB +17; CMD 38
Feats Dodge, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Throw AnythingB, Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +25, Perception +13, Sense Motive +13, Stealth +13
SQ perfect flier
*SPECIAL ABILITIES

Distortion (Su)*

The manipulation of light waves around a gravity elemental grants it a +2 deflection bonus to its Armor Class.
Engulf (Ex)

A gravity elemental that starts its turn grappling a creature or holding and object up to one size smaller than itself can absorb the creature or object into its swirling form as a full-round action. An engulfed creature or object takes damage equal to the elemental’s slam attack each round it remains engulfed and can take no action other than trying to break free by rolling its CMB vs. the gravity elementals CMD. The gravity elemental gains the grappled condition as long as it has a creature engulfed, and it can only engulf one creature at a time.

A creature that dies while engulfed by a gravity elemental is smashed into atoms and can only be restored to life by a miracle, wish, or the intervention of a deity. An object that is destroyed while it is engulfed by a gravity elemental is destroyed forever and cannot be restored. There is a 1% non-cumulative chance each round that an engulfed creature or object is sent to a random plane.

*Gravity Field (Su)*

A gravity elemental’s manipulation of gravity function like the reverse gravity and telekinesis spells (CL equal to HD). The maximum weight an Elder gravity elemental can lift with its telekinesis is not restricted to 375 lbs. The effects of the gravity field are centered on the gravity elemental and move with it. Additionally, by increasing the pull of gravity around itself a gravity elemental can make creatures within a certain radius too heavy to move, or crush them to a pulp.

Hold: As a full-round action a gravity elemental can cause all corporeal creatures in its area of effect to become too heavy to move. Creatures in the gravity elemental’s gravity field must succeed on a Fortitude save or gain the held condition until the gravity elemental releases them or they break free. A flying creature has a –4 penalty applied to the save; failure means it is unable to remain airborne and must land. The check DC is Strength-based. The gravity elemental can maintain this ability each round as a full-round action. The area of effect and save DC depend on the size of the elemental. If the gravity elemental maintains this ability, on successive rounds a held creature can break free by succeeding on a Strength check with a DC equal to the initial Fortitude save. Any land-bound creature two size categories smaller less than the elemental has its speed automatically reduced by half, even if the Strength check is successful.  This ability only works on creatures with weight and mass; incorporeal and gaseous creatures are immune to this power.

Crush: Once per day per 2 HD, as a standard action, a
gravity elemental can increase the gravity around itself to crushing proportions. Anything within the gravity elemental’s gravity field takes bludgeoning damage. A successful Fortitude save reduces the damage by half. The area of effect and save DC depend on the elemental’s size. The save DC is Strength-based.
*
Immunity to Missile Weapons (Ex)*

A gravity elemental is immune to any attack from thrown or hurled weapons, arrows, bolts, stones, and similar weapons with a size equal to or less than its own. Any such ranged attack against a gravity elemental automatically fails and the weapon is
pulled into the elemental’s body.  Captured missiles orbit the gravity elemental’s form as long as it desires, and it can release one such missile each
round as an improvised thrown weapon. The weapon deals its normal damage plus the gravity elemental’s Strength modifier, and has a range increment of 20 ft. A gravity elemental has the Throw Anything feat as a bonus feat.

*Immunity to Spells (Ex)*

A gravity elemental is immune to all spells, spell-like abilities, and effects that depend on weight or mass.
Perfect Flier (Ex)

A gravity elemental has perfect control over the forces of gravity, and never needs to make a Fly check when attempting a complex maneuver. It must still make Fly checks to resist external influences on its flight, such as strong winds.



Round 4:
Summon Huge Gravity elemental on any of Ricket's minions that need to be contained using Gravity Field and starts crushing.

Round 5:
Summon Huge Gravity elemental this time on Ricket if he needs to be contained using Gravity Field and starts crushing.



Laev, Juki, And Ogre will stand guarding Kaylee.  Doing their best to keep her safe.  Juki will stand in the back.  If anyone gets close Laev will use smoke.

Juki:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Acute Senses (Ex)
Plant-imbued creatures can instantly sense anything within 60 feet; they cannot be flanked or surprised and gain Improved Uncanny Dodge as if they possessed rogue levels equal to their Hit Dice. They can also detect invisible foes or opponents in heavy fog or other obscuring conditions allowing them to strike without any miss chance.




Laev:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Smoke (Su)

In battle, a nightmare mount exhales smoke that chokes and blinds foes, filling a 15-foot cone each round as a free action. Anyone in the cone must succeed on a DC 16 Fortitude save or become sickened until 1d6 minutes after leaving the area. This smoke acts as obscuring mist for the purposes of concealment. The smoke persists for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based. 




Randan will slowly make his way to the battle. (Doubt he will get there in time.)  While Lion will stay in the sky.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2016)

*Surprise Round*:

Duncan acts first, looking cross-eyed at Ricket and the elven swordsman reducing their defenses.  He then moves in position to engage Ricket through a tear in space.

The elven swordsman causally follows the Duncan's movement and raises a hand at the witch, Duncan feels something trying to sap his will and slow his movements but he manages to shrug off the effect.

The woman smirks slightly and steps away from Duncan cautiously, chanting a quick _Emergency Force Sphere_ spell, followed by _Otiluke's Suppressing Field_ in rapid succession.

Ricket turns and swings at Duncan in a rapid, smooth movement.  The massive hammer smacks Duncan with a bone-jarring, numbing strike ((Duncan -70, 30 to psychic shield, 40 to HP)).

((The archer and bottle-covered figure take no action during the surprise, as they are just beginning to react to the apparent threat.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2016)

There's a definitive *"FUCK"* from both Max and Charlie as soon as they see Ricket's emergency force sphere, and if Tassara wasn't invisible, the others could see a tense frown forming on her face in agreement.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2016)

Duncan takes the hammet to the torso and he feels his insides explode in pain. His sheild took the brunt of it but he feels it nonetheless. With a grin he starts laughing.

((Will edit the first round to include 'Cackle' as a move action - but Duncan will continue his assault. He will also use a spell craft check to find out what situation he's in with the suppressing field - what magic is blocked. Also I think you can assume that Duncan is in 'fuck it' mode and will attempt to use Sgaille's ability ((unless the spellcraft check determines that it is blocked)) 

Spellcraft
Roll(1d20)+29:
12,+29
Total:41))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Duncan takes the hammet to the torso and he feels his insides explode in pain. His sheild took the brunt of it but he feels it nonetheless. With a grin he starts laughing.
> 
> ((Will edit the first round to include 'Cackle' as a move action - but Duncan will continue his assault. He will also use a spell craft check to find out what situation he's in with the suppressing field - what magic is blocked. Also I think you can assume that Duncan is in 'fuck it' mode and will attempt to use Sgaille's ability ((unless the spellcraft check determines that it is blocked))
> 
> ...



'Conjuration' school spells are blocked within 20' of the woman.  Which includes the entire area of the force sphere.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2016)

Tassara will hold on her chains of light until the sphere is destroyed/dispelled. 
Invisible Max still helps out Hayao to flank with her 2 ankylosaurus. (standard action)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2016)

((K, took like 2 hours to set everything up so I'm only doing one round no matter how this works out tonight.  If you've posted more and you're happy with how things are, I'll continue tomorrow.))


*Spoiler*: _For people with True Sight_ 




Will see the woman in her natural form, a Succubus.




*Round 1*:

Hayao and Rin teleport off first, while the others wait around for Nissa to be ready.  He appears near the elven fighter ready to engage (he'll have to wait until next round to do so however unless I'm missing something the teleport should take his standard action for the round).

Duncan reacts next, recovering from the stinging blow, he calls on his sword's power and unleashes a violent, teleporting combination of strikes against Ricket.  Neither his heavy hammer nor his armor does much to defend but the fallen paladin seems surprisingly adapt at keeping the blows from hitting anything serious and the man yet weathers the strikes.

The archer surveying the field readies his bow and draws arrow but doesn't release, eyes carefully surveying the battleground.  The elven swordsman turns to face Hayao, taking his sword up in both hands, he doesn't respond vocally to the challenge but he gives Hayao a single, almost probing attack.  The samurai easily dodges aside and the other elf seems to nod slightly, taking a defensive stance as well.

The woman in the bubble with Duncan turns to look at the witch and speaks, a silent murmer of strange promises and the air fills with a heady perfume within the bubble, Duncan resists the sleepy lull of it for a moment then drops asleep ((casts 'cloak of dreams')).  Ricket however shrugs off the effect.

Yuki, Akane, Tia, and Hex teleport in next, the latter two taking to the sky while the former pair charges forward.  Yuki and Akane crash into the bubble with a charge and in a ferocious combination of strikes manage to pop it.  Unfortunately this lets the heady perfume scent out from the confines of the bubble, Yuki just barely manages to shrug off the effect but Akane drops unconscious from the saddle to the ground.

At last Nissa and everyone else teleports in.  The brownie only has a moment to glance at the battlefield but relays that both Ricket and the Swordsman have a number of active spells on them and everyone has magical items of one kind or another.

Kaylee begins summoning gravity elementals to help control the battlefield.  Ulysesn takes a bead on the opposing archer and fires at him however, surprisingly the archer immediately fires back with a similar arrow of force.  The archer's arrow collides with Ulysesn's first shot and there's a violent explosion of force in the middle of the battlefield disrupting his other shots.

Drell begins summoning a beast to occupy the slightly rotund man with the vials.  Ironwall makes a judgement call and charges forward at Ricket seeking to occupy the heavily armored man, his strike is off and it glances off the fine armor however.

Makenna is likewise torn, after a moment of looking between the distant archer, the unassuming man with the vials, and Ricket she transforms and flies forward to put herself in the mix with Ricket and the strange woman, glowing whips of fire surrounding the area dangerously.

Lantana looks at the far-away archer and the somewhat close other man and charges the latter, she strikes him with a quick cut of her wakasazhi before vanishing (those with true sight will find her invisible and now flanking the man from behind).

The man covered in bottles takes out a scroll from his pocket, Lantana takes the chance to strike out at him drawing a deep wound in his back, he staggers away but maintains his focus reading the scroll then vanishes ((casts time stop from scroll)).  An instant later there's a series of massive explosions from Ulysesn and Nissa.  When the smoke clears Uly finds his bow destroyed (77 damage), his bolt case destroyed (53 damage), and Nissa finds her lance destroyed (47 damage) ((These may be salvagable after battle but they are currently useless)).  Those with the ability to see invisible creatures will find the potion covered man missing but a potion covered mutant monster flanking Hayao.

Max begins summoning more creatures to make this even more complicated and Tassara casts chains of light on Ricket however the charismatic paladin manages to slip away just before they close on him.

Ricket pauses to give a dark smirk at Kaylee before lifting his massive hammer high and swinging it down definitively at the sleeping Duncan's head.  Makenna lashes out to stop him and a tendril of fire wraps around the shaft of the hammer, with a twist and grunt of effort she pulls it aside as Ricket strikes, causing it to hammer harmlessly into the ground before pulling it from his shocked grip.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 23, 2016)

"YOU FUCKING WHORE!" the monk roars, keeping Ricket busy by continuing to strike.
(Rage activated, Chosen ally, Makenna)

Tia takes the opportunity to have Hex dive down far enough to touch Duncan and teleport them out of battle.

Fly(Hex)-
Roll(1d20)+12:
15,+12
Total:27

Ride(Tia)-
Roll(1d20)+13:
20,+13
Total:33


----------



## Kuno (Feb 23, 2016)

"I'm going to make sure you die and then I'm going to turn you into my fucking meat puppet!" Kaylee screams angrily at Ricket.

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+36:
15,+36
Total:51

Kaylee will send Laev in to protect Duncan until they can get him out.  "I'm counting on you Yuki!"  She then goes back to her spells.  Concentrating on the succubus with Boneshatter.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2016)

Tassara growls in disapproval at the sight of the succubus. "Nissa, stop her from casting more"

Tassara calls out to Tia and Hex. "Wake up Akane and Duncan. Makenna try keeping the hammer from him. The gravity elemental should take care of those arrows"  she points at the archer.

Tassara calls down Holy Fire on the succubus using a bead of Karma and dweomer's essence (effective CL vs SR = 20) placed behind her, trying to include Ricket but avoiding getting Tia and Hex, the others are Good so they SHOULD be safe.


Holy Smite 20ft radius vs Evil outsider 10d6/5d8 to normal evil (half to neutral)


Max casts glitter dust on the ranger to blind him (Will DC22).


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see, best to retreat and rethink things."
> Ulysesn uses a swift action to activate his belt of battle.
> He breaks a smoke pellet and within the barrier of his fickle winds surrounds him in a enclosed cylinder of inescapable smoke for one round giving him full concealment from a distance and concealment 5 feet away.



((Are you moving too?  Or just the smoke pellet?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 23, 2016)

"Behind you," Rin tells Hayao. "Duncan," he utters back distractedly, aiming his attacks on the other elf with light efficiency. There's a sharp glare thrown all about at the mention of a succubus.

Rin moves to cover Duncan, or pull him from within Ricket's threatened area, whichever works best.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2016)

> Drell D'Harron
> Male CN Starmetal Iron Archer Golem Wizard/Alchemist, Level 12
> *Init* +19, *HP* 200/200 *Speed* 20
> *AC* 38 *Touch* 24 *Flat-footed* 24
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (2)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)
-BLANK-

Shield (1)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Endure Elements (3)
Disguise Self
-BLANK (2)-

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web 
-BLANK-

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10)
Summon Monster III (2)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items
-BLANK-

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor 
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)
-BLANK-

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9 8)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison 
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph
-BLANK-

6th Level (7 6)
Summon Monster VI (2 1)
Greater Dispel Magic (2)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil
-BLANK-




*Initiative*
1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34)


*Round 2*
At this point Drell will have summoned his    (Resist Acid/Fire 15, DR 10/Lawful) which will use its powerful charge ability on the Elf Warrior.

1d20+19 → [4,19] = (23)
4d10+16 → [3,6,10,8,16] = (43)

He will draw his Quicken Metamagic Rod and (because I hate Moogle, clearly) cast *Summon Monster III* to summon an   (Resist Acid/Fire 5). The crocodile will charge the Archer and bite him, then attempt to grapple (gets grab with bite).

Bite:
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
1d8+4 → [6,4] = (10)

Grapple:
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)

If the grapple is successful, the crocodile uses *Death Roll* to deal bite damage again and knock the succubus prone (I'm 90% sure Death Roll happens in the same round as grapple, but you might think differently)

1d8+4 → [1,4] = (5)

Then, Drell casts *Chain Lightning* at the Alchemist (primary target) secondary targeting all enemies in range. 

12d6 → [6,3,5,4,6,2,5,1,1,3,1,5] = (42)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2016)

Ulysesn moves to the other archer moving behind him then making a single standard attack followed by a swift action  on his belt of battle to allow him to full attack. He delivers poison with each blow as a touch attack.

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+18
20+18 = 38

*crit confirm
1d20+18
1+18 = 19*

1d20+18
8+18 = 26

1d20+13
9+13 = 22

1d20+8
16+8 = 24

1d20+3
8+3 = 11

+1 to hit all due to haste.




dmg that hardly matters

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
6+0 = 6

1d8+0
8+0 = 8

1d8+0
1+0 = 1

1d8+0
1+0 = 1



Ulysesn will also analyze all the functions of the archer's bow while doing so.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2016)

*Round 2*:

Hayao launches a quick combination of punches and kicks against the sword wielder however his opponent is surprisingly agile with the sword, carefully keeping it defensively in front of him.  Only one of of his mock strikes manages to land cleanly.  Rin meanwhile darts off to cover Duncan, grabbing the sleeping magus ((She'll need to withdraw next round, if she wasn't in large fox form she shifted to be able to haul the sleeping Ttocsman)).

The archer takes aim at the disarmed Ulysesn and fires a volley at him, the arrows of force fly towards the agile ranger with great speed, he manages to avoid two but two strike him cleanly ((Ulysesn -27)).

From above the temple a new figure pops up, taking aim at Tassara with a shortbow.  The nimble rogue fires a flurry of arrows at her, however her mobile wind-wall catches the arrows and deflects them ((haha, almost forgot, that saved Tassara 100 hp  )).

The swordsman continues his defensive stance with the sword keeping focused on Hayao for the most but he spares one quick turn at Tassara, when he does he lets loose a spray of acid from his mouth, much in the way of the black dragon ((Tassara -31, Max evades)).

The lady sorcerer takes a look at the advancing monk, points at her, and chants a brief phrase ((Casts 'suffocate')).  Even as the air starts to be ripped from Yuki's lungs Nissa inturrupts, chanting dispel magic and countering the spell.

Tia and Hex dive down to rescue the sleeping figures however even as they attempt to land they catch the scent of the mysterious perfume and fall asleep alongside them.  Snarling Yuki charges forward at the troublesome sorcerer and she lashes out with erratic attacks, her hits strike true dealing seemingly serious damage yet unnaturally the woman keeps standing, though looking quite annoyed. at Ricket, striking the heavily armored target with several sound hits.

Nissa chants 'strangling hair' and her tiny locks animate and launch out at the sorcereress, quickly tangling her up and leaving her grappled ((Silliest attack ever?  Yes!)).  Kaylee finishes summoning her elementals and dispatches them against the archer and the potions monster.  Neither target seems overly perturbed by the gravity field though it does at least slow them down.  She then casts her boneshatter at the woman throwing whatever energy she can behind it.  The woman lets out a low moan but seems unwilling to allow a true scream to emerge.  Laev rushes forward to add to the defense of the sleeping characters.

Ulysesn charges at the archer and attacks with a number of slaps, he doesn't do any damage but two of them do connect leaving smears of poison across the archer.  ((Update: Ulysesn's poison has an immediate onset not the silly 1 minute listed in Pathfinder, this won't alter other Black Lotus Extract that may be encountered in the world though)).

Ironwall unloads on Ricket striking with reinforced fists in a flurry of strikes.  This time the golem has more luck, four of the attacks connecting violently with the former paladin.  At the same time the turrets pepper the man with bolts, though the damage from those seems negligible.

Drell finishes summoning a Triceratops, the dinosaur charges at the sword wielding elf, it misses!  Drell quickened summons a crocodile, it charges at the archer, it misses!  Drell casts chain lightning at the alchemist, striking him.  Lightning then arcs to the swordsman, who nimbly evades, and the woman, and Ricket.

Makenna darts forward to recover Ricket's hammer, discarding one of her kukri to snatch it up.  Lantana spots the archer on top of the temple with a scowl.  She teleports in a blink next to the man, strikes him with a pair of viscous blows from her fan, and teleports away.

The alchemical monster attacks Hayao from behind with claws and bites, striking the unaware samurai ((Hayao -31)).  Max finishes summoning her ankylosauruses (ankylosaurusi?) and sends them to engage the swordsman who nimbly dodges their attacks.  She then sprays glitterdust at the area where the Alchemist is supposed to be, outlining the monsterous form in a shower of sparkles ((he is not blinded)).

Tassara smites the area around Ricket showering the succubus and the antipaladin in holy fire.  At the same time Duncan is shocked awake ((Duncan -22, blind next round, awkward conversations probably many rounds later)).

Finally Ricket acts.  With a wave of his hand the hammer vanishes from Makenna's hand and reappears in his hand, he then throws it with a mighty hurl.  It the hammer bounces around in a whrilwind of chaos before returning to Ricket's hand.  ((Duncan, Tia, Hex, Akane, Kaylee, the gravity elemental near the swordsman, Laev, and both ankylosauruses -31, which has the the advantage of waking any remaining sleepers)).


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2016)

> Drell D'Harron
> Male CN Starmetal Iron Archer Golem Wizard/Alchemist, Level 12
> *Init* +19, *HP* 200/200 *Speed* 20
> *AC* 38 *Touch* 24 *Flat-footed* 24
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (2)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)
-BLANK-

Shield (1)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Endure Elements (3)
Disguise Self
-BLANK (2)-

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web 
-BLANK-

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10 9)
Summon Monster III (2 1)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items
-BLANK-

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor 
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)
-BLANK-

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9 8)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison 
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph
-BLANK-

6th Level (7 5)
Summon Monster VI (2 1)
Greater Dispel Magic (2)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil
-BLANK-




Drell groans in frustration and casts Quickened *Slow* on the sword wielder.

He then quickly makes two force bombs (reflex save or knocked prone) and uses *Telekinesis* to hurl them at the Alchemist.

1d20+34 → [12,34] = (46)
6d4+23 → [3,1,3,4,4,2,23] = (40)
6d4+23 → [4,2,1,1,3,4,23] = (38)

The Triceratops tries to gore the sword wielder.

1d20+17 → [1,17] = (18)
2d10+12 → [8,1,12] = (21) ((Jeez...))

The crocodile tries another bite/grapple/death roll combo on the archer. 

Bite:
1d20+7 → [4,7] = (11)
1d8+4 → [2,4] = (6)

Grapple:
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)

1d8+4 → [4,4] = (8) ((AAAAGH))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 24, 2016)

Yuki continues his flailing strikes, maybe for once planning where to strike in this battle more than hoping for the best.  

Unlike Tia who wakes up in a state of rabies-like rage, screaming something incoherently about Akane, and lurching for the succubi's throat.  Her hand glowing a pale blue at her movement.

Frigid Touch attack-
Roll(1d20)+9:
16,+9
Total:25
Roll(4d6)+0:
2,5,6,1,+0
Total:14

Hex on the other hand takes to the sky to roar his firey breath at the newcomer.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2016)

Tassara curses under her breath when Duncan gets hurt by the Holy Smite, and some relief seeing him wake up  "DUNCAN MOVE BACK! RIN HELP HIM. Tia, stay clear of the woman! Nissa, keep her grappled. Lantana try to finish the archer above if you can. Ironwall keep your target on Ricket. Makenna, stay at range, try to strike the succubus instead!"  she suggest Makenna at the end, trusting her judgement if she wants to focus on Ricket  instead. 

She looks back at Hayao. -I'll start healing after this- she signals him. 


Tassara will use her belt of battle right now. She casts Blindness (DC24) on the archer on the roof and then brings down another Holy Fire on the succubus and Ricket, avoiding Duncan. 

Holy Fire 
vs Succubus
10d6+0
2,1,5,5,2,5,2,4,1,5+0 = 32

vs Ricket
5d8+0
5,6,2,5,7+0 = 25


Max will cast Scorching Ray on the glittered alchemist using the Rod of Maximize spell.

*"HEY ASSHOLE!" * both Max and Charlie's voices are heard at the same time.

1d20+14
20+14 = 34 :WOW

1d20+14
6+14 = 20

confirm?
1d20+14
8+14 = 22

Maximized 4d6+4 = 28 dmg x2 (critical?)

Maximized 4d6+4 = 28 dmg



Max uses her belt of battle to get a full round and casts maximized Enervation on Ricket too.  *"AND FUCK YOU TOO!"
*
Ranged Touch attack
1d20+14
16+14 = 30

4 negative levels.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2016)

> HP: 169/200
> Initiative: +28 = 12[Dex] +2[Race] +6[Int] +2[Duel] +4[Katana] +2[Trait]
> Fort: +17 = +10[Class] +4[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +24 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra] +2[Haste]
> ...



Rin continues to truck Duncan out of the range of the sleeping mists as a full round action, about half as far as she can pull him, then releases him from her grasp.

Hayao gives a slight sigh as he stumbles forward from the force of the mutant's blow to his back, and glances over his shoulder sharply at the creature. "Don't be pessimistic," he murmurs softly, and then is a blur of motion as he flashes past the elf and mutant with blinding speed, his katana lashing out each time with brutal efficiency. His thoughts in reply to Tassara are simply of the utmost efficiency, his mind one with the attack.

Full Round Action:


> Cornered Frenzy Strike (Primal Fury Strike)
> As an animal cornered lashes out at all comers, so does the Primal Fury disciple when he finds himself surrounded. By using his intuition and striking where he feels a foe to be, he uses his instincts as a powerful weapon. As a full attack action, the initiator makes an attack roll at full base attack bonus against each target within his reach with each weapon he is currently wielding (including natural attacks; armor and shield spikes always count as wielded weapons), and each successful attack inflicts an additional 4d6 points of damage. After initiating this maneuver, the initiator's focus on offense causes his AC to suffer a -2 penalty until his next turn.





> Rapid Attack
> At 11th level, a mobile fighter can combine a full-attack action with a single move. He must forgo the attack at his highest bonus but may take the remaining attacks at any point during his movement. This movement provokes attacks of opportunity as normal.


Swift Action:


> Red Zephyr's Fleetness
> The combat focus of a Scarlet Throne disciple lends itself to the analogy of the coiled spring; when necessary, the spring can rapidly unfold and launch with incredible celerity. With this principle adapted to the royal court of battle, the disciple may launch himself with alacrity across the field. The disciple may add 30 ft. to his base speed until his next turn, and his opponents suffer a 50% miss chance when attacking him due to his incredible speed.



He darts back to make use of Lunge (-2 AC, but increase reach to 10 feet) as he moves back and forth into range to hit the mutant and elf within his reach until he uses up the entirety of his 130 feet of movement. (I assume best case scenario he can get a dozen attacks in moving back and forth a bunch of times in and out of threat range.)

Katana
Attack Roll: +47 (+17 BAB + 12 Dex + 6 Int + 1 Weapon Focus + 4 Weapon Training - 1 Fighting Defensively - 5 Piranha Strike + 1 Enhancement Bonus + 7 Snowflake + 4 Stormguard +1 Haste)
Damage Roll: 1d8+7d6+41 (Base 1d8 + 12 Dexterity + 4 Weapon Training + 1 Enhancement + 1 Least Ice Crystal + 4 Precise Strike + 2d6 Scarlet Einhander + 4d6 Cornered Frenzy + 1d6 Lesser Ice Crystal + 10 Piranha Strike + 9 Stormguard + 4 Challenge)

+4 AC vs Attacks of Opportunity





EDIT: Because of Stormguard and Challenge I forgot to factor in, listed damage is 9 less for the alchemist, and 4 more for the elf.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2016)

Duncan shudders awake with pain and hears yelling and....dinosaurs and moaning. He contemplates for a moment about going back to sleep but then gets hit in the face with a hammer. He gets unceremoniously dragged off and figures that it's as good a time as any to use a Healing Hex on himself.

Roll(2d8)+12:
7,2,+12
Total:21


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2016)

"Give me your bow and live, I don't want to kill someone with so much potential."
Ulysesn will take AoO on the archer using a poison touch attack if possible, he'll also make another full attack.

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+4
16+4 = 20

1d20+9
20+9 = 29
crit confirm: 
1d20+9
7+9 = 16

1d20+14
6+14 = 20

1d20+19
9+19 = 28

1d20+19
6+19 = 25



If the archer gives up at any point and hands him his bow he'll take the bow then cast delay poison on the archer.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 24, 2016)

*[Outside Ancient Temple]​*​
Akane shakes her head hard, between the Sleep inducing spell and that prick with the hammer ringing her bell she wasn't having all that great of a day, especially if you count that flood that helped zap her earlier. Snorting she wraps her hands around her lance and bounds to her feet just in time to hear Tia snarl something about her. Akane's gaze cuts to the fox woman who was attacking the Succubus Under her helmet she bares her fangs and fires off toward the bound spell caster as well. 

{HP 145-31=114}

Ring of Blinking is active {well from the stand point of making checks}


*Spoiler*: _Battle Rounds_ 



Round 1:  
+6 HP From Quick Healing and Regeneration

Flying Charge Attack with Lance +2 On attack Roll -2 AC

Attack Roll 
Lance Attack 
1d20+25+2
14+25+2
Total: 41

Damage
1d8x3+22
7*3+22
Total: 43

((If a death is dealt Akane's Dreadful Carnage Kicks in as a free action affected area 30 Feet))
Intimidate Dice Check 
1d20+4+9+4 (Akane adds her strength mod thanks to Intimidating Prowess/+4 for Maw of the Wyrm)
20+4+9+4
Total: 37

Either way Akane leaves her Lance buried in the succubus. 

Round 2:
+6 HP From Quick Healing and Regeneration

Akane, as a Swift Action, uses Smite Evil selecting Ricket as the target of her Smite {Akane also gets a +4 AC bonus defending against Ricket and draws her Nullifying Bastard sword as a Swift Action}

Akane moves next to Ricket and activates her Maw of the Wyrm

The golden hue of her helmet shifts as it seems to come alive  

Damage
7d6 fire damage {Golden Dragon}
4+1+5+1+5+3+2
Total:21

{Akane aims for the face to see if she can blind him as well}

Round 3:
+6 HP From Quick Healing and Regeneration

Akane grips her Nullifying Bastard Sword with both hands 

Akane uses her Power Strike {Furious Focus mitigates the penalty on Power Strike}
Attack Roll 
(1d20)+25+4
19+25+4
Total: 48

Damage
1d10 *2{crit}+22+4
8*2+22+4
Total:42
{Ricket's Spell Resistance is reduced by two if successful} 

Round 4:
+6 HP From Quick Healing and Regeneration

Akane backs away and switches her sword for her Endless Ammunition Adaptive Composite Longbow and waits for attacks of opportunity


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2016)

((Might be a bit brief tonight, long day))
*
Round 3*:

Hayao finally unleashes his sword attacking both figures pinning him.  The elven swordsman deflects both attacks with a focused glance while the second two have no problem connecting with the monstrous creature slicing two lines across the beast.  Rin trucks Duncan away from Ricket (towards Hayao?).  Duncan takes a breather to heal ((+21)) during the pause.

The archer's only response is a hateful glare, he takes a step back from Ulysesn and fires at point blank at the ranger.  Three of the arrows connect, striking the ranger in the chest ((Ulysesn -31)).  The rogue archer swears and turns to face Lantana, firing a burst of arrows at her, one arrow connects though the wound doesn't pierce the stoneskin ((Lantana -0)).

The swordsman again keeps most of his focus on Hayao but pauses to breathe acid at Tassara and Max ((Both -81)).  The succubus swears, drops her suppressing aura, and teleports back near the archer.  She fumbles for a rod at her waist and casts a quickened vampiric shadow shield.

Tia charges forward at Ricket, grasping at the Paladin's throat to freeze him.  Hex takes back to the air and goes to breathe a lance of fire at the formerly hidden archer.  Yuki continues her assault on the fallen paladin hitting with more heavy strikes.  Akane charges at the Succubus with a flying charge impaling the woman on her lance though she still stands.  Nissa growls, "not far enough!"  Her hair launches out even farther and re-grapples the succubus.

Kaylee begins summoning a huge gravity elemental.  The large elementals continue to try to exert impact on the others but seem unable to do so.  Ulysesn steps forward and launches another flurry of slaps at the archer, hitting him two more times.

Ironwall launches a flurry of attacks against Ricket however the man's armor manages to deflect most of them, only one lands soundly.  Drell casts slow on the sword wielder.  However the elf shakes off the effect.  He flings a pair of bombs at the alchemist who somehow manages to keep his footing.  His summons attempt to annoy their targets to no avail.

Makenna, who I just realized probably doesn't even know why we're fighting Ricket nods to Tassara and charges at the succubus, slashing with a burning cut.  Lantana looks down at the arrow piercing her with a numb sort of look that twists into a rage and vanishes invisibly, darting forward she strikes at the rogue piercing her short blade into the man's eye, with a kick she knocks him dead from the roof of the building ((Lantana remains invisible for 1 round)).

The alchemist strikes at Hayao again with claws and bites however now outlined the agile elf has no problem dodging them.  Max blasts the Alchemist with a lines of fire then sends black energy at Ricket

((I'll need another action for Tassara, or she can save her belt of battle for later, and please pick which target to aim the holy fire at?))

Ricket looks around at the targets remaining near him and focuses instead directly on Yuki, striking at the monk with his heavy hammer however her current form is sturdy enough to repel the strikes, knocking the attacks back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2016)

> The archer's only response is a hateful glare, he takes a step back from Ulysesn and fires at point blank at the ranger. Three of the arrows connect, striking the ranger in the chest ((Ulysesn -31)).


"The flower that doesn't accept the light of the sun will never bloom at all."
Disarm: 1d20+35
12+35 = 47
Ulysesn disarms the archer and takes his bow from him in one swift motion then flys on top of one of the roofs with wings. Out of anyone's real reach then draws his spare crossbow out of his handy hover sack.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2016)

*"friend"* Charlie roars in pain. "I need some help here" 

Tassara nods and uses channel energy.

Channel Energy
6d10+0
7,5,10,4,2,6+0 = 34 +50%= +46hp

Then she activates Belt of Battle and casts Holy Strike on the succubus. 
10d8+0
7,7,2,6,5,1,4,5,4,4+0 = 45


==============


"Lantana, help Uly with the other archer"  
If the succubus is killed with the previous Holy Smite then she would ask Makenna and Nissa to help with the elven fighter.  -*Drell,* if you can, communal protection from acid, would be greatly appreciated- she asks Drell for some help. 

If they get hit again for more than 50dmg  and if nothing interfered with her healing, Tassara uses channel energy again. Otherwise, she will try to cast blindness on the elf. 



Max flies up, out of the same line of another acid attack with Tassara and uses the last Maximized Enervation of the rod on Ricket. 

4 negative levels. Total negative levels so far = 8

"C'mon baby, just one more" she drops the rod and cracks her 4 draconic hands.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2016)

> HP: 128/230 (=55vigor)
> PP: 48/78
> Arcane Pool : 11
> Init +16 =: +14[Dex] +2 [trait]
> ...



R4
Duncan (whom I assume is not blind anymore), looks at the chaos and decides turn invisible, teleport where he can get a line of sight on as many opponents as possible and use constant orgasm on all. If he is able to attack anyone he will.

Sgaille
*Atk*

Roll(1d20)+22:
14,+22
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+22:
14,+22
Total:36

*Dmg*
Roll(1d6)+27:
2,+27
Total:29

Roll(1d6)+27:
5,+27
Total:32

*Lightsaber*
Roll(1d20)+22:
12,+22
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+22:
18,+22
Total:40

Crit conf:
Roll(1d20)+22:
1,+22
Total:23 (Crap)

*Dmg*
Roll(6d6)+24:
5,2,4,4,5,5,+24
Total:49

Roll(6d6)+24:
1,5,4,4,6,5,+24
Total:49


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 25, 2016)

*Round 4*

Hayao darts a glance towards Tassara and Max as the Elf lays into them, and then purses his lips. With a stormy look in his eyes settled on the elf, he darts back to get the mutant and elf within his area of effect, gives a low whistle, and then takes a deep breath, nodding his head back, before unleashing a frigid gust of air against both. 



> As a standard action he can use two uses of his elemental fist to breathe a 30' cone of frost dealing his unarmed damage to those in the cone (ref save DC 10+1/2 your character level+your constitution for half damage).


  (DC 20 lol)



He'll throw in Become the Hammer as a swift action if it's eligible.



> Become the Hammer: Just as the crashing waves can wear down rocks, your blows can shatter the strongest of defenses. Whenever you damage an enemy with an unarmed strike or a monk weapon, you may choose to knock them back as a swift action. They are pushed by 5 ft. per point of Dexterity modifier you have. If an obstacle prevents them from being pushed back further, they stop and take 1d6 damage for every 5 ft. of movement they were unable to complete. After they are pushed back, they must make a Fortitude save, DC 10 + 1/2 your character level, or fall prone. ((We'll count your Katana for this))



Dexterity Modifier 12 * 5 ft. = 60 ft. or 12d6 damage

Rin's ears perk up at the whistle. "Be safe," the saint tells Duncan, before darting off to help Hayao. Rin surges forward with a vicious bite in the wake of the breath attack, before transitioning it into a tackle at the last moment, attempting to sandwich him with Hayao's strike.



NOTE: Hayao's going to hold until Rin's right behind the elf to try and maximize the damage here.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2016)

Yuki continues on his strikes, while Tia backs up and teleports herself to Hex's saddle again.  Hex flies high and circles to make sure there's no more surprises.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2016)

((I balanced my sheet with Tassara's moves above, applied healing to Tassara, Max, Hayao, and Duncan.  Applied damage to the Succubus))

((3 more hours of work tonight is draining my will to do combat.  Gonna take tonight off, will do it tomorrow))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2016)

> Drell D'Harron
> Male CN Starmetal Iron Archer Golem Wizard/Alchemist, Level 12
> *Init* +19, *HP* 200/200 *Speed* 20
> *AC* 38 *Touch* 24 *Flat-footed* 24
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (2)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)
-BLANK-

Shield (1)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Endure Elements (3)
Disguise Self
-BLANK (2)-

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web 
-BLANK-

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10 8)
Summon Monster III (2 1)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items
-BLANK-

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9 7)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor 
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)
-BLANK-

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9 8)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison 
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph
-BLANK-

6th Level (7 5)
Summon Monster VI (2 1)
Greater Dispel Magic (2)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil
-BLANK-




Drell casts *Communal Protection From Energy (Acid)* on Tassara and anyone else he can touch in the same turn. 

The Triceratops tries to gore the sword wielder (again).

1d20+17 → [19,17] = (36) ((I think this is a crit - the triceratops is listed as having improved critical, but the crit range isn't mentioned in the attack))
2d10+12 → [4,1,12] = (17) 

Confirm:
1d20+17 → [6,17] = (23)
2d10+12 → [4,3,12] = (19) ((FUCK FUCK FUCK WHY DO THESE DICE HATE ME))

The crocodile tries another bite/grapple/death roll combo on the archer. 

Bite:
1d20+7 → [4,7] = (11)
1d8+4 → [7,4] = (11)

Grapple:
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)

1d8+4 → [1,4] = (5)

I give up on rolling.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2016)

*Round 4:

*Rin rushes forward as Hayao darts back and unleashes his breath attack.  The agile swordsman rolls with the frost trying to ride the storm before colliding with Rin.  Rin isn't strong enough to hold him back entirely but both tumble about 30 feet away while the alchemist is blasted back 60.  Rin scuffs along the ground but her natural resistance avoids any damage.

Duncan turns invisible and teleports to where he can target the alchemist and the swordsman and casts his x-rated spell.  The swordsman lets out a slight grunt but seems to be at most momentarily staggered.  The alchemical monster lets loose an inhuman guttural howl and seems quite distracted.

The archer steps away from Ulysesn again and fires at point blank at the ranger however this time his composure seems lacking and the Ulysesn manages to scramble out of the way of the shots.  The swordsman recovers his defensive stance carefully regarding Hayao from a short distance away.

The woman who finds herself trapped again mutters a brief swear under her breath and again moves to teleport out only to be inturrupted by Nissa, "no, not this time!"  The tiny fae casts a dispel magic countering the teleportation while maintaining her grip with the hair.

Tia teleports to Hex's back and the pair takes to the air to survey the Quiet City though they don't immediately see any sign of visitors.  Yuki lays into Ricket once more with a combination of vicious kicks, impossibly the Paladin weathers the attacks though he's starting to look ragged.

Akane turns and flies back to Ricket activating the magic in her helmet at the same time to unleash a cone of fire over the paladin singing him.  Kaylee finishes her summons bringing another gravity elemental to the field next to Ricket, though the man manages to keep his footing.  She immediately begins casting again because more elementals, more!  Ulysesn steps up to grab the archers bow and with an agile twist wrests it from the man's hand.  He pulls out his spare crossbow in his other hand ((you'll have to move next round since you had to 5' step)).

Ironwall again strikes at Ricket, the golem manages several hits for minimal impact however one connects soundly with the armor cracking it as it punches through.  Drell flies over to Tassara and then to Max imbuing all three with protection from acid.  Makenna unleashes slashes into the demon striking the trapped woman again and again with her lashes of fire.

Lantana glances at the distant archer and does a quick mental calculation, quickly she drops off of the temple, in midair her fall changes direction and she rockets towards the archer, just after passing him she twists and strikes with three incredibly fast slashes with her fan, two connect with solid cracks.  Her momentum keeps her going, landing on her feet and skidding a good 60' past the archer before stopping.

The alchemist, despite his destractions, charges forward at Hayao again though his swipe is too unrefined to connect.  Max sends another bolt of black energy at the paladin visibly weakening him.  Tassara casts blindness at the elven swordsman but there's no apparent impact.

Ricket regards the monk curiously then casts greater invisibility before moving in Tassara's direction.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 26, 2016)

Yuki moves around, shifting to be able to let off a roar that hits more than one opponent(or just ricket still if he knows where he's going).  Though the roar isn't what was used before, no, it is the haunting sound of a wolf's howl, crackling sounds escaping as the howl becomes infused with electricity.

Roll(1d20)+33:
15,+33
Total:48

Roll(8d6)+34:
3,4,4,1,5,3,2,6,+34
Total:62

Electricity

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Tia and Hex stay high in the sky


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2016)

*"DAMMIT! Dispel or Glitterdust!! I NEED A VISUAL ON THAT SON OF A BITCH" *Max pleads in Drell's direction while she is still flying above. 

"He's coming! Keep your distance" Tassara gives a mental warning to Hayao, Drell and Kaylee as she steps back away from Ricket's range and casts a wall of blades right in front of him (avoiding anyone else, of course).

Blade barrier (prayer bead of karma) DC27 ref/half 
13d6+0
3,4,2,4,5,6,4,6,4,6,2,6,4+0 = 56
dammit, in fact it should be 15d6 (11+4)... sorry guys I'm drunk. 
2d6+0
6,6+0 = 12

(If no one else has been able to dispel his invisibility/glitterdust, she will instead cast Greater Dispel Magic)
dispel check
1d20+15
12+15 = 27

MAX will hold ready the next* Enervation Ray* for when Ricket is revealed. _"C'mon, where are you asshole"_ she whispers to herself.


As soon as he is visible/glittered she lets out the ray in his direction "FUCK OFF"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 27, 2016)

"Invisibility really is a pain in the ass." he mutters whilst invisible.

He casts , teleports to flank the orgasm riddled alchemist and lays into it....so to speak. He expends his focus to deal additional damage. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*AtK*

*Sgaille*
Roll(1d20)+22:
11,+22
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+22:
18,+22
Total:40

Crit conf:
Roll(1d20)+22:
9,+22
Total:31

*Dmg*

Roll(3d6)+27:
2,2,4,+27
Total:35

Roll(1d6)+27:
1,+27
Total:28 x2
=56

*Lightsaber*

*Atk*
Roll(1d20)+22:
20,+22
Total:42

conf:
Roll(1d20)+22:
10,+22
Total:32


Roll(1d20)+22:
1,+22
Total:23

*Dmg:*
Roll(9d6)+24:
5,2,3,5,4,6,5,4,4,+24
Total:62 x2
=124

Roll(6d6)+24:
5,6,3,3,2,2,+24
Total:45 (ouch)


----------



## Kuno (Feb 27, 2016)

Stopping her summoning, Kaylee will use Dispel Magic on Ricket.  Then use Call Lightning Storm.  Aiming first for the swordsman.

Call Lightning Storm: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




CASTING

Casting Time 1 round
Components V, S
EFFECT

Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Effect one or more 30-ft.-long vertical lines of lightning
Duration 1 min./level
Saving Throw Reflex half; Spell Resistance yes


*DESCRIPTION*

Immediately upon completion of the spell, and once per round thereafter, you may call down a 5-foot-wide, 30-foot-long, vertical bolt of lightning that deals 3d6 points of electricity damage. The bolt of lightning flashes down in a vertical stroke at whatever target point you choose within the spell's range (measured from your position at the time). Any creature in the target square or in the path of the bolt is affected.

You need not call a bolt of lightning immediately; other actions, even spellcasting, can be performed first. Each round after the first you may use a standard action (concentrating on the spell) to call a bolt. You may call a total number of bolts equal to your caster level (maximum 10 bolts).

If you are outdoors and in a stormy area - a rain shower, clouds and wind, hot and cloudy conditions, or even a tornado (including a whirlwind formed by a djinni or an air elemental of at least Large size) - each bolt deals 3d10 points of electricity damage instead of 3d6.

This spell functions indoors or underground but not underwater.

*Call Lightning Storm*

School evocation [electricity]; Level druid 5
CASTING

Range long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
*DESCRIPTION*

This spell functions like call lightning, except that each bolt deals 5d6 points of electricity damage (or 5d10 if created outdoors in a stormy area), and you may call a maximum of 15 bolts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2016)

Ulysesn flys off above a roof and drops the bow then flys back within 30' of the succubus in one single movement.
Shooting a single Silver bolt at her, if she is dead/gone then the alchemist, if the alchemist is dead then ricket with a poisoned adamantine bolt. 
attack: 1d20+50
17+50 = 67
*crit confirm:
1d20+50
11+50 = 61*

dmg:
2d8+37
4,5+37 = 46

after this round Ulysesn's exhaustion kicks in.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2016)

*Round 5*

Hayao turns towards the outlined mutant, and then levels a very serious gaze on him. Setting his stance, he lays into the mutant with a vicious series of strikes, inviting him to try and attack the swordsman.

-Ulysesn needs to be mindful of where he is! Have him direct you!-







He uses Robilar's Gambit, inviting attacks from the mutant and elf swordsman alike, and also Channel the Storm on the elf swordsman should he engage from the opening.

Rin charges the elf from behind, right on his tail, and attempts to snap him up with her jaws and claws.

 (Forgot +2 from charging.)

Robilar's Gambit: Anyone who strikes at Hayao gains +4 bonus on attack rolls and damage; but also provoke attacks of opportunity each attack. Resolve attack of opportunity after foe’s attack.
Stormguard Warrior: Gain +4 to damage and attack rolls for each attack you pass up. (Giving up all attacks of opportunity this turn from Robilar's.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 29, 2016)

*Round 5*:

Hayao cuts at the mutant alchemist having no problem hitting the awkward creature, the cuts are serious but the creature doesn't drop yet.  Rin charges at the elf however while she's fast enough to get a bead on him she hits an invisible screen as she tries to bite him, he does scramble back cautiously from her.  Duncan teleports swiftly into a whirl of cuts on the alchemist further slicing up the monstrous form.

The archer, sans bow, doesn't seem ready to give up.  He charges at Lantana grabbing her in a tackle and starts trying to violently pin her.  The swordsman maintains his defensive stance seemingly uncaring of the alchemists plight and looks at Tassara.  The cleric feels something pulling at her but she manages to mentally pull away from the force.

The succubus again attempts to teleport out of Nissa's hair.  Nissa again counters the attempt, this time however the woman manages to grasp a rod at her belt and immediately teleports again vanishing to a rooftop some 1000' away.

Yuki howls with rage, unleashing a wave of distruction over Ricket and the Alchemist.  Akane flies forward charging at the alchemist striking him heavily with her sword.  Nissa gives a tiny swear at the distant woman and teleports through a dimensional door to arrive near her.

Kaylee casts a dispel magic across the area where Ricket is removing his invisibility and returning him to view.  Ulysesn flies off to stash the bow and then fires a bolt at the succubus.  Ironwall charges at Ricket continuing to pummel the Paladin with blows.  Drell throws a pair of bombs at the alchemical monster blasting the creature.

Makenna flies in a beeline towards Ricket hitting the armored man with a charging lash of fire gracefully targeting the break in the armor.  Lantana deftly slips around the archer's grip and with a devilish grin falls off the ground rocketing into the air quickly launching 500' straight up while gripping the archer.

The alchemist, while still violently howling and grunting in an animalistic and deeply disturbing manner, takes a single swipe at Hayao which the Samurai easily avoids.

Tassara lays down a wall of blades in front of Ricket while at the same time Max hits the man with a blast of negative energy, this time he staggers forward and drops to the ground, no longer having the strength to survive his wounds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 29, 2016)

Yuki's eyes dart around quickly across the battlefield and follows suit with Nissa, running to follow the succubus and leaping to the rooftop.

Acrobatics(Don't really need the roll but...)-
Roll(1d20)+160:
20,+160
Total:180


----------



## soulnova (Feb 29, 2016)

Her eyes go wide "I did it!" Max says in disbelief. 


"Makena, Uly, the woman!" Tassara hopes makena and him can reach the succubus befores she vanish her. 

"Ironwall, neuralize the alchemist or the swordsman. Yuki please, help Hayao with the other swordman" 

Max will attempt to use enervation once more with the elf. 

Tassara will cast greatet dispel magic on the elf.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 1, 2016)

*Round 6*

"No one interfere. I'll handle him," Hayao says with a cold conviction as he observes the screen boxing Rin out, and moves towards the other elf, setting his stance, and leaving himself open to being struck again. He all but ignores the alchemist at this point, focusing on the other elf, waiting for him to leave an opening. He darts forward with another lightly probing strike, seeking to shut down what he'd seen deny Rin purchase.

 Rin opts to switch to the alchemist, moving to close the distance, and opening her jaws to pin him down as well; the two transition fluidly between targets, switching off to one another within heartbeats.

 (Resolved as Touch Attack, as a Swift Action activating Denying Strike, aimed at the barrier if possible.)



Robilar's Gambit: Anyone who strikes at Hayao gains +4 bonus on attack rolls and damage; but also provoke attacks of opportunity each attack. Resolve attack of opportunity after foe’s attack.
Stormguard Warrior: Gain +4 to damage and attack rolls for each attack you pass up. (Giving up all attacks of opportunity this turn from Robilar's, plus all iteratives)
Crane Wing & Riposte: Block one attack as an immediate action, counter attack with an AoO.



			
				Denying Strike said:
			
		

> As a swift action following a successful attack roll, she can disable the use of one supernatural or spell-like ability that a creature possesses. The target of the strike can negate this effect with a successful Will save where the DC of the save is equal to 10 + 1/2 the samurai level + the modifier that determined if the attack was successful (DC 24). If the creature succeeds on the Will save, the samurai cannot use this ability against that creature for 24 hours. If the samurai knows of a specific ability, he may designate that ability as the one disabled. Otherwise, the GM chooses an ability randomly. The affected ability is disabled for one hour. Creatures without supernatural or spell-like abilities are obviously not affected by this ability. The order of the tajiya samurai may use this ability once a day for every three class levels she possesses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2016)

Ulysesn swift casts a spell that makes his ranged attacks take no range penalty.
Then full attacks the succubus hopefully still there if she isn't then the potion wielder.

*Spoiler*: _ attacks
_ 



1d20+25
17+25 = 42
*crit confirm:
1d20+25
6+25 = 31
*

1d20+30
11+30 = 41

1d20+35
17+35 = 52
*crit confirm:
1d20+35
15+35 = 50*

1d20+40
1+40 = 41

1d20+40
15+40 = 55
*crit confirm:
1d20+40
3+40 = 43*

1d20+40
16+40 = 56
*crit confirm:
1d20+40
6+40 = 46*





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




2d8+31
7,3+31 = 41

2d8+31
5,6+31 = 42

2d8+31
4,3+31 = 38

2d8+31
7,4+31 = 42

2d8+31
2,1+31 = 34




clustered shots is on


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2016)

As requested by Hayao, Tassara will ask the others to focus on the alchemist instead. Max redirects her elementals.


((Dead: Archer 2, Ricket.  Alive: Succubus, alchemist, Archer 1, *elven swordsman*. This is correct, right?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 1, 2016)

((And also the swordsman.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 1, 2016)

soulnova said:


> ((Dead: Archer 2, Ricket.  Alive: Succubus, alchemist, Archer 1, *elven swordsman*. This is correct, right?))



That's correct.

The succubus is a good 1000' away from everyone else (except Nissa).  The alchemist and the swordsman are close together.  The archer is like 75' away and 500' up with Lantana.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2016)

> Drell D'Harron
> Male CN Starmetal Iron Archer Golem Wizard/Alchemist, Level 12
> *Init* +19, *HP* 200/200 *Speed* 20
> *AC* 38 *Touch* 24 *Flat-footed* 24
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level (11)
Snapdragon Fireworks 
Magic Missile (2)
Summon Monster I (2)
Silent Image
Feather Fall 
Negative Reaction
See Alignment (2)
-BLANK-

Shield (1)
Targeted Bomb Admixture (3)
Polypurpose Panacea 
Endure Elements (3)
Disguise Self
-BLANK (2)-

2nd Level (10)
Summon Monster II (2)
Invisibility (4)
Summon Swarm (2)
Web 
-BLANK-

Alchemical Allocation
Fox's Cunning (4)
Barkskin (5)

3rd Level (10 7)
Summon Monster III (2 1)
Aqueous Orb (2)
Major Image
Wind Wall (2)
Dispel Magic (2 1)
Slow 
Magic Circle Against Good
Magic Circle Against Evil
Fireball 
Sleet Storm
Shrink Items
-BLANK-

Haste (5)
Seek Thoughts (4)

4th Level (9 7)
Black Tentacles (2)
Summon Monster IV (2)
Communal Protection from Energy (2)
Dimensional Anchor 
Minor Creation
Stone Shape (2)
-BLANK-

Greater Invisibility (3)
Universal Formula (5)

5th Level (9 8)
Summon Monster V (2)
Wall of Force (2)
Teleport (4)
Icy Prison 
Cloudkill 
Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Life Bubble
Polymorph
Baleful Polymorph
-BLANK-

6th Level (7 5)
Summon Monster VI (2 1)
Greater Dispel Magic (2)
True Seeing
Undeath Ward 
Antimagic Field
Form of the Dragon I
Planar Binding
Chain Lightning 
Veil
-BLANK-




Drell uses *Dimensional Steps* to teleport over to the Succubus. He uses the last charge on his Quickening Rod to hit her with *Dispel Magic*.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2016)

*Round 6*:

Hayao engages the Elven swordsman, tagging him with a denying strike to no effect while Rin charges at the Alchemist.  The giant fox grabs the convulsing monstrous man in her jaws and brings him to the ground in a scene that will surely give everyone nightmares tonight.  Duncan strikes at the distracted Alchemist while she does so and easily dispatches him.

The archer continues to struggle with Lantana however she keeps him in a surprisingly tight grip as the pair launch up ever faster vanishing in to the clouds above.  The swordsman squares off against Hayao and attacks with a trio of precise strikes however the samurai is equally keen in defenses and manages to deflect each one.

The woman shoots Nissa an annoyed glare and begins chanting a disintegrate spell.  The brownie is quick to interrupt her with another dispel magic however the woman simply smiles and vanishes in with a teleport.

((Pausing slightly at this point to see how people want to handle the battle even though technically the round isn't finished.  Currently the swordsman is the only real active target.  The unarmed archer is out of sight >1000' up with Lantana and the succubus is (apparently) no longer around.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2016)

Tassara furrows her brow. "Yield" she orders the elf with finality. She says no more. The alternative is quite clear.


If he doesn't yield. Tassara orders Iron Wall to lock him down with dimensional lock. 
Tassara will use Greater Dispel Magic on him to strip him of his magical defenses if any. (+4 cl bead of karma = 15 CL) 
Max will change back to scorching ray.

ranged touch attack
1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30
1D20+14 = [5]+14 = 19

dmg
4D6 = [6, 6, 6, 3] = 21 
4D6 = [4, 1, 2, 5] = 12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Round 6*:
> 
> Hayao engages the Elven swordsman, tagging him with a denying strike to no effect while Rin charges at the Alchemist.  The giant fox grabs the convulsing monstrous man in her jaws and brings him to the ground in a scene that will surely give everyone nightmares tonight.  Duncan strikes at the distracted Alchemist while she does so and easily dispatches him.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn looks around
"Shit, have to track that Demon later. But for now..."
Ulysesn looks up then moves diagonally up near where the archer was up to get a view of his surroundings to see if he can see anyone from far away(like say the succubus)

Ulysesn readies an action to begin to catch the archer and slow his descent even at the cost of personal injury in a backwards catch that descends down then up at the last second to reduce the impact of the crash, something that requires finesse more than strength as it uses natural laws.
Fly check: 1d20+14
11+14 = 25
Reflex: 1d20+27
15+27 = 42


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 2, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Link to Lantana_ 



Do you need any help, or are you just going to_ destroy_ him?




((Depending on how that goes will see what Yuki does.))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2016)

"Well at least it died happy." he says looking at the Alchemist. "Ye gonna question any of them? Or are we gonna kill em and then question them? Fuck me, when did that become a viable possibility?" he scratches his head.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2016)

Rin disengages herself from the dead Alchemist, and returns to her human form. There's a hushed grunt of exertion as he works to keep the other elf's blows off of his vitals, before he resets his stance. Hayao keeps his blade steady and trained on the other elf, and then simply bares down heavily and without a moment's hesitation, offering the other elf no quarter until after he's struck. He levels his sword at the other elf's throat after the blows have fallen, a silent question in his gaze as to his decision.

((I think that from the 3 iteratives he gave up from his Full Attack, and the 3 from not using his AoO on Robilar's, he should be at +24 to attack and damage this round from Channel the Storm?))





EDIT: Forgot Haste; so it should be another +4 on each attack and damage roll


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 2, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Link to Lantana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Taking a quick trip.  He's a lot stronger than he looks but I have a pretty good grip on him.  Will be back shortly.-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2016)

*Round 7*:

Hayao unleashes the fury of the storm on the swordsman, impossibly the man managed to interpose his large blade to block the first two strikes however the second two land solidly.  Nissa teleports back to where everyone else is gathered a moment later.  Ulysesn keeps his eyes to the overcast sky for any sign of movement.

Cautiously the man considers Hayao and his wounds and shifts to a more defensive stance, taking only a single swipe at Hayao which the samurai has no problem deflecting.

Ironwall fires off a small device at the swordsman, it connects with the man and a brief green shimmer covers him.  Max sends a pair of shimmering lances of fire at the swordsman however the fast elf dodges them both while Tassara despells his defenses.

((There is no sign of Lantana or the Archer this round))

((If you'd like me to speed up Hayao and the swordsman's duel I can))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 2, 2016)

Yuki will come from behind and help Hayao with the swordsman.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2016)

Tassara nods to Hayao. -Try now, it *shouldnt* be as hard to hit him- she stresses the shouldn't. He's certainly an impressive foe, she's unsure how much was the magic helping him and how much was his own talent.  

Tassara keeps an eye out for Lantana too. 

Max seems shakey but manages to pull it together and sends another enervation ray. "You are as crazy as he was" she seethes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

*Round Cleanup*:  

The battle with the swordsman continues for some time.  Both warriors have keen defenses, the elven swordsman's perhaps superior even to Hayao's own.  However the unknown elf seems utterly lacking in offense, his previous talents apparently spent.  And once Yuki gets involved facing multiple targets takes a considerable brunt out of his defenses.  While he holds out for a significant time and accepts now quarter he eventually succumbs to the combined attacks.

Meanwhile for a disturbing number of seconds there's no sign of the airborne pair.  Then after a moment the two descend rapidly through the clouds at a freefall towards the ground.  Lantana seems pitched in combat striking as the archer attempts to get a grip on her again.  When she sees the ground come rushing up she begins to slow her descent by some magical means.

Ulysesn springs into action flying up as the archer comes into view.  The ranger collides with the man in a rough sort of mid-air tackle and tries to pull up however the exhausted Ranger's strength is insufficient to carry the archer.  Instead the two plummet together albeit in a somewhat slowed manner, they strike the ground hard, though less so than he would have originally.  The force of the blow is sufficient to knock both of them out, though they still breathe (Ulysesn -59, and 72 nonlethal, which if my numbers are right is just past your threshold).

Lantana's descent slows however it too is rough and semi-controlled.  She lands forcefully enough to stagger herself for a moment however without lasting damage.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

"Oioi, Anna are you hurt?" He rushes over, changing into his elven form in such a way it seemd instinct now.  

Tia and Hex keep watch though shouting to Kaylee, " have some good fresh test corpses, try something out!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

Tassara rushes up to uly and Lantana to provide healing. Surprisingly, max falls to her knees dispelling charlie and pukes. 

"Please, no" max sobs weakly in Kaylee's direction. "Not him"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara rushes up to uly and Lantana to provide healing. Surprisingly, max falls to her knees dispelling charlie and pukes.
> 
> "Please, no" max sobs weakly in Kaylee's direction. "Not him"


Ulysesn gets up slowly clutching his body
"Ow... Well that hurt a lot. Is the other guy still breathing? Need someone alive out of this, so we know what's going on. Don't want to go killing people just because we can either."
Ulysesn flys up to grab the bow he stashed earlier for his own keeping  then flys back down and then picks his broken items up.
"If someone could mend these for me? Nissa too?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

"Ironwall should be able to fix them for you" Tassara pats Uly. She also gives Lantanna a good healing before coming over to Max. "Max, whats wrong?"

"I killed him... l_ike that_" she points in Ricket's general direction without looking, still very pale and feeling sick.

Tassara kneads her back warmly. "Its ok"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Lantana carefully inspects the arrow wound looking more perturbed by the blood on the kimono than the the actual injury.  "I'm fine," she says with some hesitation glancing up to the sky.  "I don't think I'll try that again though, landing was a bit rough."

Ironwall inspects the remains of the crossbow and the lance, he can repair them but it will take 6 days total (using his free repair, instantaneously if you want to spend money).


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2016)

He looks to Kaylee and then to Ricket's corpse, and gives a smile and a knowing nod. 

Duncan walks over to Hayao.

"That was a fuckin great fight! Shit, we almost got fucked up bad, but finally that piece of shit is dead. Great job Max...or Charlie...or whoever fuckin did it!"

"Hey, Hayao - ye mind teachin me some of those moves?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana carefully inspects the arrow wound looking more perturbed by the blood on the kimono than the the actual injury.  "I'm fine," she says with some hesitation glancing up to the sky.  "I don't think I'll try that again though, landing was a bit rough."



"Next time I'll use feather fall on you, just to be safe." He grins at her, then turns his attention to the wound.  "Y'know we can probably wash the blood out and patch up that kimono when we get back.  As long as you're not hurt any more than that one little wound that's all that matters." He ignore's Max's fit, having a slight ear twitch of annoyance bubbling.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2016)

"I will definitely utilize these people but first..."  Kaylee will cast speak with dead on which ever one the party wants the most.


((Person and questions people???)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana carefully inspects the arrow wound looking more perturbed by the blood on the kimono than the the actual injury.  "I'm fine," she says with some hesitation glancing up to the sky.  "I don't think I'll try that again though, landing was a bit rough."
> 
> Ironwall inspects the remains of the crossbow and the lance, he can repair them but it will take 6 days total (using his free repair, instantaneously if you want to spend money).



(I'll take the 6 days)
Ulysesn takes off the true seeing amulet and gives it to Hayao taking back his own amulet.
((there you go HN))
"Wasn't expecting anything like him."

Looks at the archer he saved and walks over to him  looting him then slowly picking him up
"Alright, We have one person who gets to live through this. I suggest we take him into base."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

Why did your group attack us?
Who else knew you were going to attack us?


After the questions are answered, Tassara goes with Kaylee, "I need to speak with you, please"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Who are those questions directed at?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

(( I guess Ricket? Otherwise Swordsmaster? ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Round Cleanup*:
> 
> The battle with the swordsman continues for some time.  Both warriors have keen defenses, the elven swordsman's perhaps superior even to Hayao's own.  However the unknown elf seems utterly lacking in offense, his previous talents apparently spent.  And once Yuki gets involved facing multiple targets takes a considerable brunt out of his defenses.  While he holds out for a significant time and accepts now quarter he eventually succumbs to the combined attacks.
> 
> ...


Hayao gives a quiet huff of exhaustion by the end of the fight, his blade flicked clean of the gore with a reflexive flick of the wrist and then the katana sheathed smoothly, taking stock of the situation and relaxing slightly.


soulnova said:


> Tassara rushes up to uly and Lantana to provide healing. Surprisingly, max falls to her knees dispelling charlie and pukes.
> 
> "Please, no" max sobs weakly in Kaylee's direction. "Not him"


-She did well.-

Hayao tosses a glance in Yuki's direction, a thin eyebrow raising in question, though no irritation was obvious. "Is there something the matter? Is Lantana alright? That was quite a fall."


Vergil said:


> He looks to Kaylee and then to Ricket's corpse, and gives a smile and a knowing nod.
> 
> Duncan walks over to Hayao.
> 
> ...


Hayao regards Ricket's corpse with something approaching indifferent disgust, up until the point that Duncan comes over to him. At first he seems honestly surprised, but reigns in his On quickly enough, before he gives Duncan a very slow nod. "I...don't know what to say. But, hai, I'd be honored to show you sometime. I rise early to practice daily, however."


Unlosing Ranger said:


> (I'll take the 6 days)
> Ulysesn takes off the true seeing amulet and gives it to Hayao taking back his own amulet.
> ((there you go HN))
> "Wasn't expecting anything like him."
> ...


He takes it back without much flair of fanfare, nodding to Ulysesn once. "Thank you."


soulnova said:


> (( I guess Ricket? Otherwise Swordsmaster? ))


((Swordmaster? ))

Hayao then moves over to Ricket's corpse before unceremoniously stripping it bare of anything that looks even remotely useful. Rin gives this a wide berth.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao tosses a glance in Yuki's direction, a thin eyebrow raising in question, though no irritation was obvious. "Is there something the matter? Is Lantana alright? That was quite a fall."



Yuki gives an exhausted nod, "She's alright, she's just got a little arrow wound and a ripped kimono." He pauses for a moment before looking at Hayao again, "Sorry for interfering in your fight, but it would have taken you all night to take him out yourself." he says teasingly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Why did your group attack us?


Ricket's corpse sneers at Tassara, "isn't it enough that I want to see a group of murderers and worse punished?"



soulnova said:


> Who else knew you were going to attack us?


The crippled body only smirks in response.

((Ricket made his save allowing him to be evasive or to simply refuse questions))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

Tassara will ask the same to the elf then... after taking off his equipment in case is helping him to his saves. (She will cast speak with dead too if needed)

Additional questions: 
-Is the succubus bound in any form?
-??
-??


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2016)

"Fuck yeah." Duncan says excitedly, "Uh....let me know if I can do anythin for ye in return."

He looks to Rin and remember how Hayao did things, he bows to her "Uh...thanks fer savin me back there. I owe ye."

"You too Makenna!" he yells  to her, "from what Sgaille tells me, I'd have me head popped like a pimple had ye guys not intervened. So, uh, I try te repay my debts. So ask and I'll do me best te get it done."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

The swordsman's corpse answers:


soulnova said:


> Why did your group attack us?


"To make you face Justice for your crimes."



soulnova said:


> Who else knew you were going to attack us?


"The others back at base knew what we thought we'd run into you."



soulnova said:


> Is the succubus bound in any form?


"What succubus?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gives an exhausted nod, "She's alright, she's just got a little arrow wound and a ripped kimono." He pauses for a moment before looking at Hayao again, "Sorry for interfering in your fight, but it would have taken you all night to take him out yourself." he says teasingly.


Hayao frowns instinctively. "We can't all be possessed of such stoicism."


Vergil said:


> "Fuck yeah." Duncan says excitedly, "Uh....let me know if I can do anythin for ye in return."
> 
> He looks to Rin and remember how Hayao did things, he bows to her "Uh...thanks fer savin me back there. I owe ye."
> 
> "You too Makenna!" he yells  to her, "from what Sgaille tells me, I'd have me head popped like a pimple had ye guys not intervened. So, uh, I try te repay my debts. So ask and I'll do me best te get it done."



Rin gives Duncan a bright smile in return, nodding softly. "It was the right thing to do. You were brave for diving in first."

Hayao shrugs a shoulder, and then shakes his head. "As long as you take anything I might impart to heart, I think that's enough. Though if something comes to mind, I'll be sure to tell you..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Vergil said:


> "You too Makenna!" he yells  to her, "from what Sgaille tells me, I'd have me head popped like a pimple had ye guys not intervened. So, uh, I try te repay my debts. So ask and I'll do me best te get it done."



Makenna lands and transforms back to her human, fire-covered form ((_that_ won't get confusing)), and smiles at Duncan.  "You guys have all saved me a bunch, I have to return the favor now and again," her voice seems a bit lighter and more relaxed than it has been for the last few days.  She holds up one kukri and the fire rushes up it extending out in along a 10' ribbon-like tendril from the end, with a few careful flicks it whips and spins around her like dancing, "besides with this I can probably shut down an area, at least against people with weapons."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The swordsman's corpse answers:
> 
> "To make you face Justice for your crimes."
> 
> ...



-The mage woman Ricket had with him was a succubus. I'm not surprised he didn't tell you. He lied to us as well about many things... What can you tell me about that woman?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Lantana nods slightly shaky, "I'm fine, just a little shook up.  Probably should spend some time practicing before pushing things to the limit?"  She looks at the bloodstain with a icy glare, "this was a brand new kimono too, going to have to find magical cleaning for it now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> -The mage woman Ricket had with him was a succubus. I'm not surprised he didn't tell you. He lied to us as well about many things... What can you tell me about that woman?



"The woman's name was Rose, she was a powerful mage and worked closely with Ricket.  She had been around longer than any of the others, at times I'm not sure who was really in charge between the two."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao frowns instinctively. "We can't all be possessed of such stoicism."


"Nope." He states simply, the feral look in his eyes stating for himself it is near impossible now.  


EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana nods slightly shaky, "I'm fine, just a little shook up.  Probably should spend some time practicing before pushing things to the limit?"  She looks at the bloodstain with a icy glare, "this was a brand new kimono too, going to have to find magical cleaning for it now."


"Once Tia stops being an air head she can mend it, cleaning on the other hand..." He thinks to himself, "All we need is some cold water before it dries." He nods, "That helps a lot, if anything gets most of it out, if not all."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2016)

"Aye, that's a handy ability te be sure. I wonder if I could use me hair te do the same thing."

"Tell ye what - ye've sure grown from the woman we met at the tavern eh? Don't think many of the patrons would be quick te bother a tavern girl that could incinerate them!" Duncan laughs, "but shit, we've all got some crazy abilities now eh?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

Tassara sighs at his answer... _"of course"_


"What was your fallback plan?" she is trying to know if Rose would go back... perhaps even take the back the group.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Once Tia stops being an air head she can mend it, cleaning on the other hand..." He thinks to himself, "All we need is some cold water before it dries." He nods, "That helps a lot, if anything gets most of it out, if not all."



Lantana blushes slightly and looks away, "you must think it's silly, and I suppose I should be less attached to possessions.  There are more important things after all.  We made it-- we all made it out okay"



Vergil said:


> "Aye, that's a handy ability te be sure. I wonder if I could use me hair te do the same thing."
> 
> "Tell ye what - ye've sure grown from the woman we met at the tavern eh? Don't think many of the patrons would be quick te bother a tavern girl that could incinerate them!" Duncan laughs, "but shit, we've all got some crazy abilities now eh?"



Makenna pauses and looks down at her flames as if considering them for the first time, "I suppose I would make an odd barmaid now.  Or we'd have to add more flambe to the menu at least?"  She offers a laugh at the end.  "Of course I could afford to buy my own tavern several times over at this point."



soulnova said:


> Tassara sighs at his answer... _"of course"_
> 
> 
> "What was your fallback plan?" she is trying to know if Rose would go back... perhaps even take the back the group.



"There was no need for a fallback plan, in the name of Justice we would strike you down or fall trying."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

Tassara shakes her head. ((I guess those are all the questions allowed?))


Having her questions answered, Tassara will ask Kaylee to talk in private in a quiet place. "May I have a word with you, please?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana blushes slightly and looks away, "you must think it's silly, and I suppose I should be less attached to possessions.  There are more important things after all.  We made it-- we all made it out okay"



"Yes, that is important.  But there's nothing wrong with getting attached to possessions." He smiles, "you're so cute when you blush."  He watches her for a moment before backing up and whistling for Tia and Hex who come down. 

"Aye boss?"

"Can you fix her dress?"

"Aye." tia nods and casts Predisgitigation(however you spell that damn thing) and Mend.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

Max looks down to the ground with a pang of sadness as the others chat and she goes to lean against a wall own her own while waiting for Kaylee and Tassara to finish talking. Her hands are still slightly shaking and she is doing her best to keep it together.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

While Tia is casting her spells, Hex trots over and curls around Max.  "hey there.  How are you feeling?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna pauses and looks down at her flames as if considering them for the first time, "I suppose I would make an odd barmaid now.  Or we'd have to add more flambe to the menu at least?"  She offers a laugh at the end.  "Of course I could afford to buy my own tavern several times over at this point."



"Then why haven't we? Lets make a Tavern in Dnalge once we get the chance."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> While Tia is casting her spells, Hex trots over and curls around Max.  "hey there.  How are you feeling?"



Max looks up rather surprised, making sure Hex is talking to her. _"I... I've been better"_ she says weakly trying to smile _"Thank you"_. She dries her eyes with the back of her sleeve. "_Is just-..._" there's more she wants to say but her lip seems to tremble a little, so she stops herself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2016)

After Hayao's done with his looting, he rises, and makes his way over to Makenna. "Could I have a word...privately, for a moment?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Max looks up rather surprised, making sure Hex is talking to her. _"I... I've been better"_ she says weakly trying to smile _"Thank you"_. She dries her eyes with the back of her sleeve. "_Is just-..._" there's more she wants to say but her lip seems to tremble a little, so she stops herself.



He nuzzles and licks her hand, then simply plucks a feather from his wing, placing it in her scarf, "It is fine if you want to say more, it's also fine if you don't want to say anything.  Just know I am here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Yes, that is important.  But there's nothing wrong with getting attached to possessions." He smiles, "you're so cute when you blush."  He watches her for a moment before backing up and whistling for Tia and Hex who come down.
> 
> "Aye boss?"
> 
> ...



Lantana looks at her repaired dress and claps.  "Marvelous!  Though I suppose it's a bit more practical in the sorts of things you all get up to.  Still, a wonderful ability to have.  I wonder if you can train tailors to do that."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Then why haven't we? Lets make a Tavern in Dnalge once we get the chance."



Makenna smiles politely, "maybe someday, it would be nice.  Everything that's happened lately has said that fate isn't going to let that happen though.  But if we can live through all this then maybe."  She nods slightly thinking.



Hidden Nin said:


> After Hayao's done with his looting, he rises, and makes his way over to Makenna. "Could I have a word...privately, for a moment?"



Makenna gives him a slightly confused look then nods.  "Sure, of course."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2016)

Max gives a tired chuckle and pats her head.

"I..." she tries her voice, she pursues her lips as if trying to gather strength and looks up. 


"I never thought... I never expected to use that on him. On someone I knew. That ray was a backup plan for when everything goes wrong... I picked the magic out of practicality. It was going to be a last resort... and one would think it wont matter, but it did"

She sits holding her knees as if she had suddenly felt colder. "It doesn't feel the same. It is not the same" she says shaking her head.  "I feel like I did a terrible thing... I made him wither away" 


"He was a monumental crazy asshole, yes, but that doesn't change the fact that I sapped his lifeforce. I killed someone I knew with necromancy-" she hides her face against her legs sobbing quietly. _"Please. I don't want to see his face as a reminder of what I did to him. Please, don't make me.  I'm sorry... I'm so sorry" _


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2016)

Duncan looks at Max as she explains her feelings, "What's the difference between slicing someone's head off, or electrifying them to death, te usin necromancy? It's pretty much the same thing - a tool for gettin the stuff done that ye need te."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

Tia grins at Lantana, her tail wagging happily, "Was real useful back in Naisrep.  Ah don' see why a tailor with some sort of magical talent couldn't learn it."



soulnova said:


> Max gives a tired chuckle and pats her head.
> 
> "I..." she tries her voice, she pursues her lips as if trying to gather strength and looks up.
> 
> ...



Hex lets out a puff of smoke, having held his breath while listening to the young woman, "I can see where you're coming from.  But the type of necromancy that you used...it kept your friends alive.  Sometimes using drastic measures is for the greater good.  He didn't seem to be the best person.  By ridding him of his life, you saved who knows how many." He looks to the sky and down to Max again, "You did the right thing.  And if Kaylee is determined on turning him, it is possible I can convince her to make him a skeleton first, or something that has no head at all if you would prefer."

He curls tighter around her to make her a nest in his feathered form, "Just because you made the final attack doesn't mean you're an evil person.  You are still very good and you are well loved by your friends." He licks her cheek comfortingly, "Max, I would have been honored to have you as a soldier.  But, I am astounded by your bravery as a friend."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2016)

Hayao nods once as she affirms, and then leads her a short ways off, out of earshot to affect a more private conversation.


*Spoiler*: _Makenna_ 



"Although it hasn't occurred just now for the first time, I've found there are some unmistakable similarities between our fighting styles, and other polarized differences." He glances back towards the group, and then looks towards her. "If you could keep it...confidential, I wished to begin training with you, one on one, to better improve my skills, in private." 

OOC NOTE: My expectation is to try and perfect some sort of maneuver with Makenna, similar to his training the elemental breath ability. Sort of like a two person special ability or something like that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2016)

"Say shouldn't we check that mirror inside? See if it changed?"
(( Maybe question the alchemist on how he broke the weapons in the time stop, Nico wanted to know right?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods once as she affirms, and then leads her a short ways off, out of earshot to affect a more private conversation.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Makenna_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




Makenna does a double-take.  "I'm flattered that you would ask to be honest.  I don't have an objection to training with you, but I don't know what all I can teach, I just move where the music tells me.  I don't really have much knowledge in fighting, not like you and the others."

"But I'd be happy to work with you and see what we can work out."

((We can absolutely discuss combo attacks, that was something that originally was envisioned when I suggested the "training" mechanic.  What form it takes is probably something that needs to be worked out.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Loot, so I don't have to keep this tab open_ 




Assuming someone is looting the bodies, or if nothing else Nissa can point out the magical gear with her omni-magic-vision.

Prices listed are all market prices.

Archer
Greatbow +5, Force (128000gp)
Belt of Physical Might (Str/Dex) +6 (90000gp)
Bracers of Armor +8 (64000gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +4

 Rogue
Shortbow of Speed +5 (128000gp)
Belt of Physical Might (Str/Dex) +6 (90000gp)
Sniper Goggles (20000gp)
Ring of Invisibility (20000gp)
Cloak of Resistance +5 (25000gp)
Iron Circlet of Guarded Souls (30000gp)

Swordsman
Keen, Agile, Elven Curve Blade +5, Defender (128000gp)
Bracers of Armor +8 (64000gp)
Cloak of Resistance +5 (25000gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 (50000gp)
Belt of Physical Might +6 (Dex/Con) (90000gp)

Alchemist
Amulet of Physical Might (Dex/Con) +6 (90000gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 (50000gp)
Cloak of Resistance +5 (25000gp)
Bracers of Armor +8 (64000gp)

Ricket
Adamantine Full Plate +5, heavy fortification (115000gp)
Earth Shaker +5, distance, returning, teleporting, human bane, throwing (200000gp)
Headband of Mental Might (Wis/Chr) +6, (90000gp)
Headband of Physical Might (Str/Con) +6 (90000gp)
Cloak of Resistance +5 (25000gp)
Ricket's "Coin" from the dream-world (1gp)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hayao_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



"If that fight with that swordsman taught me anything, it's that neither natural skill nor years of training will improve your skills sufficiently. Though, fighting is just dancing to a rhythm, in the end." He bows to her. "You mix dance and combat well. I'll look forward to working with you."

OOC: Obviously the combo move is like a Super Smash Brothers wombo combo.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2016)

Duncan will take the headband of mental might and one of the belts of physical might. (if that's ok)


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2016)

"Tassy a conversation would be great.  Definitely something we need to have but not yet."  Kaylee says firmly and looks toward the last place the succubus was.  "A group needs to get back to the base, now.  We don't know where she went and if there is more..."  She looks around.  "At least half the group needs to go back."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2016)

((I know Akane would want Ricket's armor and hammer buuut...up to CT))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2016)

"Aye, that's a fair point - no idea what the succubus is plannin - let's head back. I can take one other person, but honestly....see ya back at base! I'll let ye know if there's anythin amiss." Duncan takes the gear he was eyeing and heads back, turning invisible before he does. He will teleport inside one of the buildings, to give him an opportunity to stealth behind things, should the need arise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2016)

Ulysesn equips the bracers of armor +8 the other archer had (+3 AC) and keeps a hold of the rest of the stuff he looted off him.
"I wish to head back as well, I have to recuperate from the journey and train myself while waiting for Ironwall to fix my weapons."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2016)

Yuki sighs for a minute, stepping behind and pulling Lantana close, "Kaylee's right baby.  Do you want to stay or go?  She'll probably want me to stay, and I'd miss your company, but if you want to get a head start on a bath after roughing it for a few days, I'd understand." he says half teasing and half completely sincere.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2016)

Max keeps down her head, trying to gather herself and nods to Hex. It is not what she wants but she looks desperate enough to bargain. She cleans her face and quietly goes to help on the looting. She stays really quiet, frowning from time to time. 


=====================



Kuno said:


> "Tassy a conversation would be great.  Definitely something we need to have but not yet."  Kaylee says firmly and looks toward the last place the succubus was.  "A group needs to get back to the base, now.  We don't know where she went and if there is more..."  She looks around.  "At least half the group needs to go back."



"I can send Max and I can ask Hayao to go back, he has the defenses of the base covered... but we need to talk now" she says with worried urgency.

@Kaylee at a private place


*Spoiler*: __ 




"I'm sorry to bring this up Kaylee. Like this. After this. I know we are short in time so I'll go to the point" 

"For all I disagreed with Ricket, I need to object of him and his companions to be turned into vessels for your spirits. If not by my moral code then out for practicality. Ricket HAS made himself of a name by now. Having his body following us around whether it has another spirit or not in him... he *will* get recognized. If not him, one of his companions will be. We just can't have more people questioning us and giving them more reason to shoot us down, not now when we need to focus on greater threats..."

"If that's not enough for you, then... Kaylee, please, Max killed him. She should at least have a say on what to do with his body. Otherwise, what else gives you more right over Ricket's body than her? She went beyond of what she had ever done for anyone today to stop him and she has earned that much. Please. She needs this" she pleads with her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "If that fight with that swordsman taught me anything, it's that neither natural skill nor years of training will improve your skills sufficiently. Though, fighting is just dancing to a rhythm, in the end." He bows to her. "You mix dance and combat well. I'll look forward to working with you."



*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




Makenna nods and smiles.  "I'll look forward to the chance to learn from you.  We should probably get back to the others, it looks like they're getting ready to leave."  Her voice sounds brighter than it has in a while.






Vergil said:


> "Aye, that's a fair point - no idea what the succubus is plannin - let's head back. I can take one other person, but honestly....see ya back at base! I'll let ye know if there's anythin amiss." Duncan takes the gear he was eyeing and heads back, turning invisible before he does. He will teleport inside one of the buildings, to give him an opportunity to stealth behind things, should the need arise.



Makenna will head back as well, she can take three more with her, so that's nearly half.  When those that are headed back arrive they find the base more or less as expected, no sign of any unusual disturbance.

Nissa will stay back to take everyone else back when they're ready.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki sighs for a minute, stepping behind and pulling Lantana close, "Kaylee's right baby.  Do you want to stay or go?  She'll probably want me to stay, and I'd miss your company, but if you want to get a head start on a bath after roughing it for a few days, I'd understand." he says half teasing and half completely sincere.



Lantana considers the options for a bit, "I think I'll stay for now, a few more hours won't hurt."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2016)

Duncan relays to Kaylee that all is well.

He uncloaks and approaches Makenna.

"Do ye remember that beer we had? Or that I had? The really fuckin good one? Or were ye dead when that happened? I reckon if we are able te recreate that, then we'd have the best tavern in the world!! And honestly I reckon ye could cook a mean steak by just lookin at it."

"Whaddya say - in the future, fancy bein business partners? Well, assuming we can make that beer....." Duncan starts drooling at the thought.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Max keeps down her head, trying to gather herself and nods to Hex. It is not what she wants but she looks desperate enough to bargain. She cleans her face and quietly goes to help on the looting. She stays really quiet, frowning from time to time.
> 
> 
> =====================
> ...


Private Conversation With Tassy:

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Now wouldn't that be the best reason to keep Ricket around?  Make seem as if he has decided to side with us?  Or to sure we aren't to be trifled with?"  Kaylee knows the appearance changes but at the moment she is becoming irritated.  "All of you are allowed to use the gifts that you have been given but not I?  Why is that?"

Crossing her arms she shakes her head.  "What gives Max the right to decide what should be done?  But she gave the killing blow to Ricket?  Does it not matter what Ironwall was doing?  What about Yuki or Makenna?  They to were involved in the killing of Ricket.  It wasn't just Max."  Kaylee taps her foot, irritation beginning to show.  "We have a lot things we need to do.  Doesn't it seem smart to use everything at our disposal?  Instead worrying about one girl's sensibilities?"

Starting to pace Kaylee shakes her head.  "Max has killed before and this is no different.  I have put aside my wants and needs time and time again for fear of upsetting someone.  Why?  Why do I have to be the one to give at each turn?  Besides, I hadn't even said anything about my zombies.  There are ways and spells that I can use to change the appearance. No Tassara."

Sighing, Kaylee rubs the back of her neck.  "Your powers, your new powers..."  She bites her lip out of indecision but decides to go ahead with her statement.  "You wouldn't have them without the sacrifices I have made.  Do not expect me to keep sacrificing who I am because it might be what you or someone else wants."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2016)

Hayao seems momentarily bewildered. "The last thing she'll be doing after incurring such heavy wounds would be to attack a fortified base near a major city, from a tactical standpoint," he points out, and then moves to reenter the chambers and observe the mirrors for any sort of changes. "Daisuke would let us know immediately if there was trouble."

He scans the mirrors silently for any sorts of changes.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2016)

"Im not asking you to sacrifice anything. Im not asking you to sacrifice who you are or what you do, Im asking you to do this for a friend, just like I have said nothing of the undead nightmare outside or even when we both helped you when Yuki got Cinder. We went along with it, because you are our friend and trusted you would keep it under control,  so I am asking this on her behalf as a friend, please, have the others if you like but not Ricket. Im trying to find a middle ground here, please Kaylee"

((Cant post much, im on yhe phone))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2016)

He smiles, "A couple hours and we can get you a nice hot bath." he stays quiet for a minute then speaks again, "Y'know this could be a nice, safe place.  Maybe we can make this a base.  Lets go check out some of these buildings, see if there's any here that're in livable condition.  Then we can get some supplies from the city and make this place a home." he grins and bounces like a child, letting go and grabbing her hand to take her to the buildings in the valley.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
17,+31
Total:48

Survival-
Roll(1d20)+21:
17,+21
Total:38


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2016)

"Really?  You're bringing that up?  You always have a problem with my zombies.  Laev?  You didn't have much of a chance to say anything."  Kaylee lets out a harsh laugh before she continues with what has seemed to truly anger her.  "Yuki and Cinder.  You went along with it?  That is a joke and a half.  Did you get hit a bit hard Tassara?  Rattle your brains a bit?  You don't remember the horrendous time you and the other gave Yuki and I?  You went along with it and helped?  When I called to you, you came but there was nothing that could be done.  Then everyone pissed and moaned before coming to the conclusion they would never trust Yuki or I again.  Yeah, real supportive of so called friends.  Do not throw that in my face again."

Whirling away from Tassara she storms over to Ricket's corpse.  Making sure he is completely stripped she begins to chant.  Before her appears a huge gravity elemental.  "Pick him up and destroy him to the core of his being."  She orders the elemental to use engulf.

Once Ricket is gone she turns back to Tassara.  "Now get the hell out!"  Kaylee is beyond calming at this point.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2016)

Max eyes widen at the sight of the body getting destroyed. She covers her mouth in disbelief. 


Tassara stays quiet for most of the talk. And stares in shock when Kaylee destroys the body. She looks at her with gratefull eyes. "Thank you" she leaves as she is asked.
((Phone))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2016)

> Makenna will head back as well, she can take three more with her, so that's nearly half. When those that are headed back arrive they find the base more or less as expected, no sign of any unusual disturbance.


Ulysesn takes the archer to his room and sets him on his own bed, Ulysesn pulls out a wand of cure light wounds and begins to heal him.

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8+1
4+1 = 5

1d8+1
3+1 = 4

1d8+1
1+1 = 2

1d8+1
3+1 = 4

1d8+1
2+1 = 3

1d8+1
8+1 = 9

1d8+1
2+1 = 3

1d8+1
5+1 = 6

1d8+1
7+1 = 8


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Duncan relays to Kaylee that all is well.
> 
> He uncloaks and approaches Makenna.
> 
> ...



Makenna gives a happy chuckle, "sure, it's a deal.  Needs a name though, gotta have a good name for a tavern."  She pauses thinking.



Hidden Nin said:


> He scans the mirrors silently for any sorts of changes.



Other than the fact that the room the mirrors are in is now underwater there's no changes to them.



Captain Obvious said:


> He smiles, "A couple hours and we can get you a nice hot bath." he stays quiet for a minute then speaks again, "Y'know this could be a nice, safe place.  Maybe we can make this a base.  Lets go check out some of these buildings, see if there's any here that're in livable condition.  Then we can get some supplies from the city and make this place a home." he grins and bounces like a child, letting go and grabbing her hand to take her to the buildings in the valley.


"Well," Lantana says as she considers the village.  "It is a nice isolated place, granted we'd be dependent on teleportation to come and go.  It certainly would be more secluded for things we want to keep out of sight."

The buildings are all in good condition structurally if unfurnished.  One of the buildings near the temple has what was obviously a campsite for Ricket's group, there's nothing of particular interest in it beyond mundane gear (bedrolls, rations, etc.  Call it 100gp of such stuff).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes the archer to his room and sets him on his own bed, Ulysesn pulls out a wand of cure light wounds and begins to heal him.



As soon as the man recovers he takes one look at Ulysesn and jumps at him, attempting to wrestle the ranger to the ground ((fails)).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2016)

Yuki nods, "We can make a bath house or a hot spring somewhere too.  Dig a cave for Walt for safety..." He drags her to one of the buildings that he was drawn to, "What do you think, this a good place for us?" He blushes and clears his throat, "I-I mean, it's still...u-um...it's still safer in numbers...andIlikehavingyoutocuddle."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> As soon as the man recovers he takes one look at Ulysesn and jumps at him, attempting to wrestle the ranger to the ground ((fails)).


Ulysesn simply moves and blocks the exit while in total defense (+6 ac)
"I won't attack you, think of where you are for a moment and collect yourself. You dying won't help anyone, which is what would happen if you leave this room at the moment."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, "We can make a bath house or a hot spring somewhere too.  Dig a cave for Walt for safety..." He drags her to one of the buildings that he was drawn to, "What do you think, this a good place for us?" He blushes and clears his throat, "I-I mean, it's still...u-um...it's still safer in numbers...andIlikehavingyoutocuddle."



Lantana looks away towards the Quiet City, "well, I would miss the night life, but at the same time it would be nice to have somewhere that is safe.  And having peace and quiet is nice sometimes too."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn simply moves and blocks the exit while in total defense (+6 ac)
> "I won't attack you, think of where you are for a moment and collect yourself. You dying won't help anyone, which is what would happen if you leave this room at the moment."



The archer attempts a tackle again however Ulysesn easily knocks away the clumsy attempt again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The archer attempts a tackle again however Ulysesn easily knocks away the clumsy attempt again.


Ulysesn sighs
"I can keep this up all day, you're lacking in hand to hand without your belt. Ricket is dead and so are the rest except Rose. The one you know as Rose is a Succubus who manipulated Ricket from the background. If you had truesight you'd know that she was a Succubus. Why would Ricket keep such company?"
Ulysesn continues his stance his words not ringing any sense of lying from himself
Diplomacy: 1d20+25
12+25 = 37


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2016)

"We can figure out a way to make a portal to back there, and we can have Duncan open a bar here too." He grins at her, "but the peace is calming, yes."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2016)

After studying the mirrors, Hayao's eyes narrow. He slips out of the water and then finds Rin. If anyone wants to teleport back to the base with them, he brings them along, but otherwise he makes his way back with Rin.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs
> "I can keep this up all day, you're lacking in hand to hand without your belt. Ricket is dead and so are the rest except Rose. The one you know as Rose is a Succubus who manipulated Ricket from the background. If you had truesight you'd know that she was a Succubus. Why would Ricket keep such company?"
> Ulysesn continues his stance his words not ringing any sense of lying from himself
> Diplomacy: 1d20+25
> 12+25 = 37



The man doesn't seem to be paying any attention, he attempts again, a better effort but Ulysesn still manages to push aside the attempt.



Captain Obvious said:


> "We can figure out a way to make a portal to back there, and we can have Duncan open a bar here too." He grins at her, "but the peace is calming, yes."



Lantana smiles, "well, I'm sure you will get the details sorted out."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man doesn't seem to be paying any attention, he attempts again, a better effort but Ulysesn still manages to push aside the attempt.


"Are you under a spell? Or brainwashed perhaps?  Even animals in the wilds show a regard for their own life. Even a bugbear or a trog will sit down and talk if they realize they are helpless. Or do you seek vengeance for something so deeply you'd throw your life away? I see, you'd force me to use magic on you to find out wouldn't you? That's something I don't want to do. Tell me what drives you so."
Ulysesn continues his stance


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2016)

((Still out ))
Tassara goes to Max. The girl rushes to hug her, "you convinced her! Ill thank her!"

"n_?U... uhmm... leeets just give her some space, yes?"

Max looks around confused but nods and follows her. Tassara helps gather stuff and goes back with Hayao.

"Where is uly?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2016)

He glances at her, rolling his shoulder. "I'm not sure....why?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2016)

"Uly did tie the archer well, did he? Im just worried with him being so talented he could escape" she seems tired.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Are you under a spell? Or brainwashed perhaps?  Even animals in the wilds show a regard for their own life. Even a bugbear or a trog will sit down and talk if they realize they are helpless. Or do you seek vengeance for something so deeply you'd throw your life away? I see, you'd force me to use magic on you to find out wouldn't you? That's something I don't want to do. Tell me what drives you so."
> Ulysesn continues his stance



The man spits in Ulysesn's direction in response and attempts again to grapple with the ranger.  This time he has more luck, getting a solid grip on the half-elf and bringing him to the ground.  The man is surprisingly strong with a vice-like grip.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2016)

Yuki nods at Lantana, then stares at her for a moment before dragging her to *Kaylee*, "Hey Cupcake, I was thinkin.  Maybe we should turn this place into a town of our own with like a bath house and an inn and a place for my ninjas and somewhere for the orcs and stuff.  What do you think?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Uly did tie the archer well, did he? I'm just worried with him being so talented he could escape..." she seems tired.


He nods then, recalling that to mind. Leaning closer, he gives her a quick kiss on the forehead, rubbing a hand along her arm. "Rest. I'll see about him. I'll let you know if there's trouble." His voice is soft, but firm. For a moment his fingers linger, before he slips his hand away, and heads off to do as he's said.


EvilMoogle said:


> The man spits in Ulysesn's direction in response and attempts again to grapple with the ranger.  This time he has more luck, getting a solid grip on the half-elf and bringing him to the ground.  The man is surprisingly strong with a vice-like grip.


Hayao asks around after Ulysesn's, first heading to his quarters. His ears flex once as he listens, eyes narrowing. "Ulysesn?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man spits in Ulysesn's direction in response and attempts again to grapple with the ranger.  This time he has more luck, getting a solid grip on the half-elf and bringing him to the ground.  The man is surprisingly strong with a vice-like grip.



Ulysesn emits poison from his body as he grips him.
"You're in no condition to fight me you know. Alright you have me pinned down, now what?"
Ulysesn attempts to reverse the grapple.
Grapple check: 1d20+28
11+28 = 39


Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao asks around after Ulysesn's, first heading to his quarters. His ears flex once as he listens, eyes narrowing. "Ulysesn?"


"Mind using the flat of your blade real quick Hayao?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn emits poison from his body as he grips him.
> "You're in no condition to fight me you know. Alright you have me pinned down, now what?"
> Ulysesn attempts to reverse the grapple.
> Grapple check: 1d20+28
> 11+28 = 39



Ulysesn tries to reverse the grapple but the man is too strong and fast for that, however he throws off the grip just enough to break the grapple (Ulysesn failed, archer failed).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2016)

Hayao steps inside carefully, frowning as he looks between the two. "...is this really the wisest course of action?" he asks, glancing between Ulysesn and the archer, not yet acting before he gives the man a chance to consider.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn tries to reverse the grapple but the man is too strong and fast for that, however he throws off the grip just enough to break the grapple (Ulysesn failed, archer failed).



Ulysesn pants a breath
"Well then, so you really don't appreciate mercy, I understand that just fine."
Ulysesn's crossbow jumps up to his hand and he shoots a non-lethal bolt out.
attack:
1d20+47
3+47 = 50
non-lethal dmg: 
2d8+22
6,7+22 = 35


Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao steps inside carefully, frowning as he looks between the two. "...is this really the wisest course of action?" he asks, glancing between Ulysesn and the archer, not yet acting before he gives the man a chance to consider.



"Never is."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2016)

The bolt strikes the archer knocking him back unconscious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bolt strikes the archer knocking him back unconscious.



Ulysesn casts delay poison on the man who is unconscious.
"Right then, he was insane. Those people might not have been under their own will fully. That succubus perhaps?"
Ulysesn turns to Hayao
"We need to use magic and some hemp rope and bloodvine rope to make him talk, though I know no one really likes that it's the only way it seems."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2016)

Hayao rolls his eyes. "No, he's a prisoner of war. If anyone has any problem with it, they can kindly refer to what nearly happened just now." He turns on his heel, and trots off. "I'll find something stronger to restrain him with."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao rolls his eyes. "No, he's a prisoner of war. If anyone has any problem with it, they can kindly refer to what nearly happened just now." He turns on his heel, and trots off. "I'll find something stronger to restrain him with."



"Need to have some way to get rid of any poison he might have as well."
Ulysesn keeps a look out an action ready to knock the man back out  until Hayao comes back. Making sure the door is closed


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2016)

((Assuming Hayao can find some hemp rope.))

After a few minutes there's a knock at the door. "It's me. There wasn't any alchemically treated rope hanging around, so hopefully simple hemp will suffice."  One the door's open he moves inside...and surprisingly enough Rin's in step behind him, with a herbalist's kit in her grasp as she takes a seat, and begins to look over the effects of the poison, and then starts to try and treat it. Hayao, meanwhile, begins to to tie up the man's wrists and feet. "Why is it you wish to keep him alive? Intelligence gathering?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((Assuming Hayao can find some hemp rope.))
> 
> After a few minutes there's a knock at the door. "It's me. There wasn't any alchemically treated rope hanging around, so hopefully simple hemp will suffice."  One the door's open he moves inside...and surprisingly enough Rin's in step behind him, with a herbalist's kit in her grasp as she takes a seat, and begins to look over the effects of the poison, and then starts to try and treat it. Hayao, meanwhile, begins to to tie up the man's wrists and feet. "Why is it you wish to keep him alive? Intelligence gathering?"


((hemp is like 1 gp, should be all over the base really))
Ulysesn takes the hemp rope and ties it (DC of 50 to escape)


> The DC to escape hemp rope bonds is equal to 20 + the CMB of the creature that tied the bonds. Ropes do not need to make a check every round to maintain the pin. If the DC to escape is higher than 20 + the tying creatures CMB, the tied up creature cannot escape from the bonds, even with a natural 20 on the check. This rope has 2 hit points and can be burst with a DC 23 Strength check.


"Very much so, I don't want repeats on that sort of incident. We need to keep an eye on our reputation somewhat, I'm interested in what Ricket did.  So that we may clear it and avoid future blemishes. Besides I don't like killing if it's unnecessary to begin with. Ricket was impossible to deal with, but he wouldn't come after us with no justification after we were legally cleared would he?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2016)

Hayao rises and stands back as he watches Ulysesn and Rin work, folding his arms over his chest. "It was personal. There were more important things to come after besides us in the world;it wasn't about Justice. Also; something tells me that it isn't coincidental that the succubus in their company was named Rose, and had a penchant for teleportation."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2016)

Drell's going to spend some time in the library. If he tries to revive Vincent (through either Reincarnation or Resurrection, is he going to come back as the freaky abomination?)

*Knowledge Arcana:*
Roll(1d20)+56:
10,+56
Total:66


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell's going to spend some time in the library. If he tries to revive Vincent (through either Reincarnation or Resurrection, is he going to come back as the freaky abomination?)



I'll give you the very quick part here as there are other related questions you might want to pursue as well.

Physically reincarnation generates a new body, one that in theory has a spiritual link to the soul and/or life they had lived (but in practice seems pretty random).

Physically resurrection (and raise dead and most other similar variants) bring the existing body back to life.  Depending on the spell used it will heal at least some physical problems though the weaker ones might require assistance there.

Physically true resurrection can recreate the body of the target as needed (from scratch if need be).

Mentally all three are more of a question.  They generally will heal mental damage or unnaturally caused conditions.  They generally do not otherwise affect the mental condition of a person (if you are naturally "crazy" being raised won't fix that).


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I'll give you the very quick part here as there are other related questions you might want to pursue as well.
> 
> Physically reincarnation generates a new body, one that in theory has a spiritual link to the soul and/or life they had lived (but in practice seems pretty random).
> 
> ...



((Sounds good))

Drell will approach Kaylee then.

"I know we don't always get along...but I was wondering if you could use your Reincarnation spell to help me bring back Vincent. He's one of the few people I count among my friends, and it's my fault he's like this."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 7, 2016)

The druid listens to *Yuki.*  Her green eyes slowly taking in the quaint village, stone buildings that have stood the test time, looking almost melancholy in their abandoned state.  Valley rich and waiting for someone to come along and show it the mass of potential it could blossom into.  "Yuki!"  A smile slowly spreads on the druid's face.  "You're brilliant!  Absolutely brilliant!"  She places one hand on each side of her friend's face giving her slight shake then forcing her head down so she place a big kiss on Yuki's forehead.

"Go around, check the buildings, figure out the sizes of each.  We need homes, a shop, blacksmith..."  She scans the mountains around them.  "We could carve out a barracks system in the mountains, along with a safe place for the people..."  She spins in a slow circle eyeing everything.  "First we need a safe way to travel between her and back to the other base..."

It is then that *Drell* approaches her.  "Of course Drell.  Though keep in mind I don't get the complete choice of what I bring him back as but I can do my best with whatever options are given to me."  She thinks for a moment and looks around.  "Actually speaking to you is perfect.  Do you think that after we do this, you could create some kind of portal, something that we can lock down if need be, that could gives some type of fast travel between here and the other base?  Or know how to go about doing it if you can't?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2016)

((Fuck i was sure i posted for tassara yesterday night))

Tassara thanked Hayao and walked back to the main building with Max. "Sooo... what happened?" Max  asked curiously.

The cleric sighs "Things got... heated. Thats not what she wanted" 

"Oh..." Max looks down nerviously. 

"Lets try to clear our head some... She was worried about the succubus. Lets try to find her before tries to attack us again"


Tassara will attempt to scry on succubus!Rose before resting. "Whats up with outsiders and that name?" She asks to noone in particular.((blackrose was a devil, wasnt she? This isnt the same thing))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2016)

Kuno said:


> It is then that *Drell* approaches her.  "Of course Drell.  Though keep in mind I don't get the complete choice of what I bring him back as but I can do my best with whatever options are given to me."  She thinks for a moment and looks around.  "Actually speaking to you is perfect.  Do you think that after we do this, you could create some kind of portal, something that we can lock down if need be, that could gives some type of fast travel between here and the other base?  Or know how to go about doing it if you can't?"



"I understand. I appreciate the assistance." Drell will lead Kaylee to Vincent's preserved corpse and give her whatever help she needs. 

"A teleport circle would be the best option. We would have to contract a more powerful wizard or sorcerer to cast it for us but it would allow for safe and effective teleportation between the two locations."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 7, 2016)

Before leaving, Kaylee will ask Yuki to make sure to place the bodies that remain in a safe place so she could do her rituals when she returned.

"That sounds good Drell."  Kaylee nods about the portals and pushes up her sleeves.  "Let's hope for some good luck on this."  Closing her eyes she begins casting her Reincarnate on Vincent, she pushes her energy to power up the spell the best she can.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 7, 2016)

((Will try to roll reincarnations at lunch.  Might not be able to though since work network blocks things))



soulnova said:


> Tassara will attempt to scry on succubus!Rose before resting. "Whats up with outsiders and that name?" She asks to noone in particular.((blackrose was a devil, wasnt she? This isnt the same thing))



The scrying reveals a scorched desolate wasteland of black rock (Max, Drell, whomever can identify it as the first layer of the Nine Hells).  Rose, in her natural, succubus form is chained to a small boulder while a large flaming winged Pit Fiend strikes her back again and again with a whip.  He pauses after a moment and looks directly at Tassara's sensor, gives it a grin, whips Rose one more time before the scrying abruptly fails.

((Blackrose was a devil, an Erinyes.  Which is not the same as a Succubus, a demon))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2016)

Yuki grins wide at Kaylee and nods.  "Yes ma'am." He calls out to the druid, taking the three bodies and laying them in the building with their camp.  He then takes his book out with the charcoal to sketch out the sizes of the buildings.  As he measures out the building he talked about before, he glances at Lantana, "Anything you want in the house?  Paintings, rugs, certain types of furniture?"

Tia whistles for Hex after he stands from talking to Max, the pair, with Akane's help, lay out the ground work for fences, stone pathways and the like.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 7, 2016)

Kuno said:


> Before leaving, Kaylee will ask Yuki to make sure to place the bodies that remain in a safe place so she could do her rituals when she returned.
> 
> "That sounds good Drell."  Kaylee nods about the portals and pushes up her sleeves.  "Let's hope for some good luck on this."  Closing her eyes she begins casting her Reincarnate on Vincent, she pushes her energy to power up the spell the best she can.



Kaylee reaches out to bring back Vincent's spirit, it feels both farther away and heavier than the other times she has attempted this however she is able to grab hold and begin pulling it back.  As before she sees a number of possibilities for how his form might best fit.  She sees:

((I can't look at any of these easily from work, so here goes   Adding sexes for all of them, they might not actually fit in some cases, if so just ignore))

A cherum (female) (Aberration Table)
A Tentacled Horror (male, in the unlikely case that this applies) (Aberration Table)
A Gibbering Mouther (male) (Aberration Table)
A Volt (male) (Aberration Table)
A Hunter Lizardfolk (female) (Humanoid table)
A Girtablilu (male) (Monstrous Humanoid Table)
A Dancer Inpidian (female) (Monstrous Humanoid Table)
An Elder Minotaur (male) (Monstrous Humanoid Table)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 7, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki grins wide at Kaylee and nods.  "Yes ma'am." He calls out to the druid, taking the three bodies and laying them in the building with their camp.  He then takes his book out with the charcoal to sketch out the sizes of the buildings.  As he measures out the building he talked about before, he glances at Lantana, "Anything you want in the house?  Paintings, rugs, certain types of furniture?"
> 
> Tia whistles for Hex after he stands from talking to Max, the pair, with Akane's help, lay out the ground work for fences, stone pathways and the like.



Lantana considers the request, "no, not particularly.  I think I prefer a more sparse style of furnishings, too much and it becomes gaudy and detracts from the overall picture.  A little decoration, perhaps a splash of color here or there might be nice through."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2016)

"Well fuck... The Nine Hells"

"...." Tassara keeps quiet for a second. 

"Tass?" 


She opens her mental channel to Hayao, Kaylee and Drell. 

-I found Rose the succubus. She is in the Nine Hell, being punished by a pit fiend. Im under the impression he knows i looked.- 

-I was not expecting that-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao rises and stands back as he watches Ulysesn and Rin work, folding his arms over his chest. "It was personal. There were more important things to come after besides us in the world;it wasn't about Justice. Also; something tells me that it isn't coincidental that the succubus in their company was named Rose, and had a penchant for teleportation."



"I think I would have recognized if it was blackrose. Perhaps it's a common name for succubus? Or perhaps she disguised herself for fun before we had true sight? None the less I don't think it's the same, Blackrose had different goals which she made clear."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2016)

If Kaylee accepts Drell's advice he chooses Elder Minotaur ((not exactly a great batch of rolls ))

Drell will get Tessara to help him acclimate Vincent to his new situation.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2016)

Tassara helps Drell. 

Tassara would like to know Drell's insight about how a demon is being whipped by a devil. ((Message above))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara helps Drell.
> 
> Tassara would like to know Drell's insight about how a demon is being whipped by a devil. ((Message above))



((I actually meant T_e_ssara, who is Drell's friend from his academy days ))

*Knowledge Planes* (Re the devil situation)
Roll(1d20)+56:
11,+56
Total:67


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> ((I actually meant T_e_ssara, who is Drell's friend from his academy days ))
> 
> *Knowledge Planes* (Re the devil situation)
> Roll(1d20)+56:
> ...



((I'll reply to the Tessara/Vincent stuff once that's finalized))

Well, _how_ is straightforward enough 

Why is a more speculative question.  Demons and devils hate each other, and have been fighting the Blood War against each other since the dawn of time (maybe earlier  ).  So the idea of a devil torturing a demon is pretty straight-forward though how she came to be in hell or subjected to his care is a question of pure speculation.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 7, 2016)

((Yeah Yuki's wasn't great either, she had a Slime Mold and settled on the Alseid.  Are you sure you don't want the Tentacled Horror?    ))

Allowing Drell to help with the decisions she changes him into the Elder Minotaur.  "His soul seemed a bit different Drell.  I don't know, just be careful."  She will then go about seeing if she can't get a keyed portal put in place for Quiet City.  Either at Drell's tower or back at the other city.


((Don't know how I would do that...))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 7, 2016)

((Tentacled Horror actually makes the best mage   I say embrace the new potions master!))

((I'll go ahead and let Nico handle the interactions between Tessera and Vincent so long as they stay mostly in the background as teachers for the school.))

((Vincent will be "fine" when he recovers, minus whatever shock he has from death.  He has only fuzzy memories of what happened after trying to brute-force through the barrier surrounding the school.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2016)

((If you're waiting on stuff for me to reply to please let me know.))



Kuno said:


> ((Don't know how I would do that...))



Options:

You could hire a NPC mage of at least 17th level to cast 'teleportation circle' and 'permanency' for a lot of money (1000gp + 17*9*10gp + 17*5*10gp + 22500gp = 25880) each direction.

You could buy a scroll of 'teleportation circle' (9825gp) and either hire the permanency or cast it yourself (I assume Drell can, it would still cost 22500gp for the material components).  Each direction, the advantage here would be that whomever uses the scroll can dismiss the spell ending it immediately, and you wouldn't have to clue in the 17th+ level mage as to where your other base is.

You could get Ironwall to craft a static portal (), there are options to the pricing but the base level is 50,000gp market price (so 25,000gp for him to craft it).


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2016)

((Ill post when i get back))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2016)

After Drell gets the Vincent situation under control, he'll explain to Tessara and Vincent the next stage in his plan for the (newly christened) Eclipse Academy: The Strix Program. 

Drell will summon 5 students to his office. These students will be selected because they have high grades, but also have common sense and a lot of ambition. They'll be offered the chance to join the Strix Program. Essentially, they'll serve as a group of semi-adventurers, led by Vincent, going off to investigate things the Dreamwalkers don't have time to do. They'll have access to gold and resources normal students don't, as well as personal training from Drell himself during Dreamwalkers downtime. 

Ideally, their first mission would be to investigate the temples that Drell identified as bearing writing similar to what he saw in the Dreamworld, the first time they met Bitch-Kaylee.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 8, 2016)

Kaylee, Yuki, Tia, Hex and Akane (and Lantana if she wants to help) begin set up with the Quiet City, deeming it fit to stick with that name.  After they dig out for buildings and gather supplies and build the teleporters, they get to work on everything else.  Yuki uses the Lyre of Building to create the buildings that aren't already existing, including a bathhouse. 

By the end they will have a building for each pair(or trio in the case of tia/hex/akane), 
Tavern/Inn created to Makenna's standards.
Blacksmith furnished to Yenzu's specifications.
Barracks with a living area in the mountain with a large room and a secondary room for Walt, first room is his living quarters, second is a 'treasure room' and his bedroom.  The large room is also used in case of an emergency, they make sure civilians can hide in it so they are safe.  Each bunk built into the wall, three feet apart, five feet tall and wide, ten feet deep.
A warehouse that has a secondary 'hidden' room to keep the teleporter safe.
Temple top floor will be used for as a multicultural/multi religious building.
A building for meals for anyone in the Quiet City/social building.
Two homes for diplomats near the center of the city.
As spring begins they will bring in a herd of cattle and flock of sheep on a large section of pasture with a garden and crops to sustain on the other end of the city.
A shop/market (Annie?)

Yuki wants to find a gold dragon to train Walt in due time.

They offer a few cows to the trolls nearby once a month for them to leave the Quiet City alone.

They go to the Pixie Village and offer an alliance, along with any fey/sentient creatures that they come across in their travels through the wilds.  

They also offer to the werefox village to stockpile supplies through the year for them to be given the following winter (through a list or just gifts)

((This is just the basics for now, I can get into a bit more detail and what happens when they aren't working another time))


((ALL THE KAYLEE DIPLOMACY ))

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+34:
18,+34
Total:52

Roll(1d20)+34:
13,+34
Total:47

Roll(1d20)+34:
11,+34
Total:45

Roll(1d20)+34:
18,+34
Total:52

Roll(1d20)+34:
18,+34
Total:52

Roll(1d20)+34:
13,+34
Total:47





*Spoiler*: _ And 15 hours of musical instrument playing_ 



Roll(1d20)+15:
18,+15
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+15:
7,+15
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+15:
4,+15
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+15:
10,+15
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+15:
8,+15
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+15:
6,+15
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+15:
3,+15
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+15:
3,+15
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+15:
11,+15
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+15:
3,+15
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+15:
11,+15
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+15:
5,+15
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+15:
19,+15
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+15:
3,+15
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+15:
17,+15
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+15:
15,+15
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+15:
15,+15
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+15:
1,+15
Total:16


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2016)

Downtime week 1
-Ricket's cult/Talk with Hector (see above)
-Tassara spams diplomacy all fucking week on the city to mend whatever Ricket did.
-She gets in touch with Malcabeth about the Mage King. Does he has any insight of how he could be related to the megabane or the destruction of the town?
-I would recommend for the archer to be moved back to the Quiet Village. If he escapes, he is too close to the city.
-Tassara will get in touch with Rylen and the band to know how are things going over there and if they can find Makenna's dad. They start working their PR.


Downtime week 2
-Tassara helps with yuki and kaylee werefox thing. She can use sacred watch to know if they are in danger. 
-Once their weapons are fixed, Tassara asks Ironwall to give her a ring tattoo (ring of the Ecclesiarch, doubles the number of followers she has). Tassara won't have these followers in Eomr (would be suicide)... She's pretty sure that after all this shit going on and the party getting blammed for the unrest in Dalngne, there ought to be persecuted followers of the Coddler. She will tell Rylen to look after those. 



Edit: 
Got some other stuff:. Help to interrogate the archer, specially asking if this Justice with capital J is actually a person. Start researching the other people in the mirrors through gather information and divination.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2016)

Downtime Checklist!

-Practice maneuvers with Makenna, training with Duncan
-Touching base with Hojo on the climate in the courts, and acting based on what's been found there, mostly with Rin
-Meditation
-Getting the Toyatomi Clan back on its feet, and taking stock of how they're doing
-Bringing Rin back to the Tsukino Clan's village and checking in; he's also interested in creating a trade route caravan between the two Clans, or even a teleportation route, probably maintained by Annie
-Meditation
-General training of maneuvers with the the Order
-Sending scouts to inquire about the orc raiders that have been showing up in the area
-Some more meditating
-Sending Rin to gather information in the Naisrep Empire, near the capital especially
-Potentially handling whatever remnants there are of Ricket's cult by diplomacy or force with the Order
-Did I mention meditation?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 8, 2016)

((I'll post to respond to things that will take longer in a while, I wanted to do some shorts for the NPCs first though, to look through some of what they're up to.  I don't expect any of them to be overly long but none of it will be secret stuff if anyone wants to join in with them they are welcome to.))

Nissa road quietly through the countryside on the way into the city.  It felt odd not having her lance with her.  Not that she needed it particularly, especially in the safe lands around the city, but it felt somewhat like having a missing limb, a trusted partner that was gone.  One of the defining images of a knight was after all her lance.  She grimaced slightly and felt the emphatic echo of displeasure from Fluffykins.

She pushed the thoughts aside.  It was just another example of how she needed to train harder if she wanted to be successful.  Mistakes happen, that was inevitable, but working hard and improving because of them that was entirely on her.  Eventually she would face the pixie knights again, and she had to be ready when that happened!

Nothing worthwhile was ever easy.  Her first attempts at getting a mount had almost ended in disaster, but now she had Fluffykins and while he wasn't a butterfly steed he was as true an ally as any could be.  Magic had been a disaster at first, even thinking about her attempts made her fingers ache from the effort of practice.  Days of pouring over tomes to unlock the meaning of the squiggly runes inside.  She might only have a fraction of the talent that Drell had but at least she was improving.

She gently kicked Fluffykins urging him faster.  That was the truth of it, always second place, her magic couldn't compare to Drells.  Her healing was minor compared to Tassara or Kaylee.  Charging into combat her tiny arms wouldn't compare to Hayao or Yuki.  But she was learning.  The knights sent her here to learn from the humans, the elves.  Maybe when she returned she'd be ready to learn from the pixies as well, they had to accept her eventually.

Until then there was still training to do.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 8, 2016)

Ironwall sat in its workshop working.  One of the turrets was detached from its shoulder and it made careful adjustments to the device.  In the last encounter the projectiles failed to perform up to projected specifications, adjustment was needed to ensure the reliability and stability of the unit in order to maintain long range viability.

Alternate ammunition stores were needed, this would require spacial considerations and efficiency considerations, simplistic command routines would work however with increased time of reaction.  Computational processing was becoming a limiting factor of this form.

It paused briefly to issue orders for a dozen different prototypes to be processed.  This should give a baseline for the different variables.  From there the prototypes can be merged and contrasted and a secondary test line of 479,001,600 configurations will yield a satisfactory sample.

It paused again, an aberrant thought rising.  This was the third instance of this in the previous 24 hour cycle, diagnostics were needed to confirm system integrity.  Repairs or upgrades may be needed in order to maintain acceptable efficiency standards.  It would schedule these once the second phase of prototypes were in production, mental acuity would need to be operating at peak effectiveness for proper data analysis.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2016)

*Week one.*
-Ulysesn has the man put under constant watch  imprisoned ((in other words knocked out over and over while tied up)) until *Tassara *can calm him down with magic for questioning.
-Ulysesn *asks Tassara* to find Makenna's father to know where he is through magic along with Ulysesn's own father.
-Ulsyesn grabs the leftovers of the Beer from last time and gives some to Makenna
-Ulysesn takes Makenna back to the church if she wishes to  meet the people that helped revive her with Nissa's help or that so she may pray.
-Ulysesn starts training his poison to be non-lethal at will so he can use it more willingly.
-Ulysesn asks to train with Makenna to be able to hit evasive targets better in hand to hand so he can learn from her style of combat
-Ulysesn ends his connection with his animal after taking it to the wilds
-Ulysesn starts retraining his self entirely.

-Ulysesn sells a few of his old items and have Ironwall make new ones to replace them and works things out with the budget he has from the fight earlier(( will work that out later))
-Ulysesn starts fasting ((which he technically has been doing forever)) to implant Ion stones
((+5 cha to checks required, probably also a +6 cha bonus from a certain item on top of natural stats))

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Binding a stone to a single owner is a lengthy process. To begin the ritual, the owner meditates with but a single stone in orbit around him. The body must be cleansed by fasting for a period of at least 3 days. If the fast is broken or interrupted, the process must begin anew. At the end of the fast, the owner makes a DC 20 Charisma check; taking 10 is not permitted on this check. Success indicates the stone has bonded with the owner, and may be implanted. Extending the fasting increases the chance of bonding with the stone, but the character may suffer the effects of starvation and thirst if he persists after several failures; the character gains a +1 circumstance bonus to the Charisma check for each full day past the third spent in fasting, to a maximum of +5. Failing the check means the owner must start over.
> 
> Once the owner establishes this bond with the stone, he can have it implanted in his body, which takes 1 hour. This requires a DC 25 Heal check (with a –5 penalty if the owner is the one performing the surgery) and a DC 25 Knowledge (arcana) check to succeed. Failure inflicts 1d6 points of Constitution damage and means the implantation process must start again. Success binds the stone on the surface of the owner’s skin in a location of his choice (usually the head, arm, or hand), where it becomes one with the owner’s flesh, deals him 1d2 points of Constitution damage (which he can heal naturally or with magic), and gives him the full benefits of the ioun stone. Once implanted, an ioun stone may not be sundered or targeted by effects and cannot be removed without the owner’s consent while he is alive (barring complete removal of the implanted body part).





Ulysesn will have *Drell help* with the procedures of each Ion stone to maximize success.
-Ulysesn looks into information for the *rare feywood cherry tree* along with *Drell*
-Ulysesn will refresh his spells through meditation and restock his Ion stone full of spells


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 8, 2016)

Yuki meditates that night to learn anything he can from the battle with Ricket/ricket's allies before curling up happily with Lantana for bed.

At some point he plans to train with Nissa and Fluffykins for a charging team attack.

He gives a good chunk of his share of the gold to Tia and Hex to power them up.

They (attempt to) get bardic training, and ask Ironwall if it's really ethical to ask him to create as much as people do... Eventually getting a few items made.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2016)

Tassara helps as asked. She should be able to scry for them without much trouble.



Max 
-Bakes a Thank You Cake for *Hex* for comforting her (with Tassara's help of course). She also makes one for Kaylee. 
-Takes time to do spell research along with Hojo.
-Helps Tassara on diplomacy stuff as needed for PR.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2016)

Duncan's downtime

- train with Hayao 
- attempt to further his knowledge with Sgaille about his ability and achieve Bankai!
- help with the Quiet city
- work with Makenna to find out how to make that ale
- See if Kaylee can locate some people.
- Go back to dnaltocs and confront his past.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 8, 2016)

((You guys can feel free to RP any and all scenes with each other that you want.  You don't need to wait for me to interject on things.  I'm planning on waiting until probably the weekend to process through the week and give a "halftime report" for where we're at.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2016)

Among other things... Tassara wants to make a private dinner for *Hayao* sometime during the first week. 

She asks hims after his meditation as soon as they have some time. "If you are free, I would like to cook something special for you tomorrow tonight"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2016)

Makenna sits on the roof of the main building of the base gazing at the distant sunset quietly contemplating the past few days.  To say they had been busy would be a gross understatement.  But she supposed the first days of ones life were always hectic adapting to new situations.

The flames trickle around her, like a warm cloak protecting against the chill of the wind.  It was new, but also in a way like they were an old friend.  They flowed about her organically, almost as if they were alive.  And perhaps they were, she was wasn't she?

The sadness twinged in the back of her mind, but it was quieter than before.  Part of life was learning to accept things as well.  She still wasn't sure what that meant for her.  But sitting around moping wasn't going to solve it.  She stood up and transformed, a quick flare of power like the crescendo of a musical score or blowing into a low fire, and took to the air.  It was a miraculous freedom to float in the sky free from the constraints of the ground itself.

But even as she flew she could feel the coals burning within her, the lam that burns brighter burns oil faster.

But for a moment at least she was free to fly and dance with the flames in the sky.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2016)

-32k out of share due to Bracer's of armor +8 leaving him with 24,700 gp
Ulysesn sells his old items.
Bracers of Armor of armor +5 (12,500 gp)
Silken Cermonial  Soulfire Armor +1 (12,500 gp)
Belt of Monk's battle (15,500 gp)
Lens of detection (1,750 gp)
Boots of speed ( 6,000 gp)
Handwraps of Rapid Wrath (2,200 gp)
Crystal mask of mindarmor (5,333.5 gp)
Headband of dex and wis(+6) (36,000 gp)
Medallion, Mind Sentinel (1,750 gp.)
Lesser crystal of arrow deflection(1,250 gp)
Resilient +1 Outfit, Hot Weather (550gp)
x 2 Oil of Invisibility (300 gp)
potion of fly (375 gp)
4 potions of mage armor ( 100 gp)
3 tanglefoot bags (75 gp)
 2 Decanter's  of Endless Water  (9000 gp)
Resilient Long-Ranged Acid Washed Splitting Force Greater Crossbow+1((once fixed))(36,200)
Bracer's of armor +8 (32,000)
ring of protection +4 (16.000)
Leaving Ulysesn with a total of *213,050 gp* of wealth to spend on Ironwall.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2016)

Duncan and Hayao

He was used to waking up early but Hayao was up an hour too early for Duncan. Kaylee, who was much more used to the 'ass crack of dawn', as he so eloquently put it, and gently ushers him awake.

A few minutes of groans, complains and slurred speech later, the Tocs is on his feet, preparing his spells and off to meet Hayao.

"Fuck sake mate, I know ye said ye like te do things early but why this early?!" He looks to the horizon as the sun is also struggling to get up over the horizon."Right so what's this aye-jutsu all about then? All I know is ye kickin ass wit it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2016)

Ulysesn has Ironwall make the following things for him.
Starmantle Cloak for his shoulders (66,000)
Monk's Belt of Magnificence (+6 enhancement bonus to every stat, act as level 5 monk)(119,500)
185,500 gp cost
Magic Soulfire clothing (colors of red and gold with green flakes here and there making a sort of camo) +1 (12,500 gp)
Ring of Protection +2 (4,000 gp)
Impervious Greater Crossbow +1 (2,650gp)
Handwraps of  Assassinating Rapid Wrath +1 (5,700 gp)
Lesser extend metamagic rod 1,500 gp
2710 gp left


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2016)

Tassara will request Ironwall to make the following:


Amulet of natural armor +5 25,000 gp
Periapt of Health 7,500 gp tattoo
Circlet of Mindsight 22000 gp Tatoo
Bane Baldric 10,000gp Tattoo
Cassock of the Clergy 4,600gp Tattoo
Druid's Vestments 1375gp
Verdant Vine bracalet 3000gp
Gloves of the Shortened Path 16,000 gp Tattoo
Ring of Blinking 27,000 gp Tattoo
Ring of the Ecclesiarch 28,500 gp tattoo

Total 144,975 gp


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 9, 2016)

@Duncan, Hayao

Makenna wakes early to do her morning rituals, cleaning, praying, and some warm-up dancing before arriving to train as well.  She dresses light despite the deep cold of the morning and is bright-eyed despite the early hours.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 9, 2016)

Lantana walked through the Quiet City, quiet was a mixed blessing.  It was safer here certainly, and limiting her contact with other people certainly had its appeal at times, but at the same time it was _quiet_.  A city had a pulse and life and flows through it this didn't, not yet at least.

She would leave that to others though.  She might appreciate some of the finer things a city had to offer but she had no desire to actually run one.  Instead she had her own items to work on.  The last battle highlighted numerous mistakes in her mind, an arrow wound, the disastrous fall, situations where if she had reacted slightly slower it would be over now.  Some mistakes might be inevitable but she would not allow herself to repeat one.

She found an unoccupied building, a good testing ground to start.  With the briefest of thoughts she triggered the magic in her shoes and shifted her gravity, sliding across the ground for a moment then sticking to the wall just as naturally as the floor.  After a few careful test steps she focused and shifted again, "falling" across the room to the other side.  Midair she twisted and flipped to land roughly on her feet on the opposite wall.

Frowning she focused and repeated the process, again and again.  Rough landings wouldn't be good enough.  Awkward flips wouldn't do.  Hesitation couldn't exist, her opponents wouldn't, and a moment slower reactions meant the next arrow pierces the heart.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2016)

Tassara Work work work

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tassara works tirelessly during the first week to make sure to mend any issues Ricket might have left. She won't allow his influence to produce further seeds in the city.


She denounces the incident with Brother Hector: The ambush and Ricket's relationship, either misguided or willing, with a succubus as a companion and her fate with the Pit Devil. She can only conclude there are powers already at work to try to stop the party and she expects trouble in the future. Tassara would like an update on the safety of the sword and, if possible, requests Hector to double the protection it already has.



If asked about the assassination attempt on Ricket, she will answer truthfully that she was not aware of anything of the sort. If asked about Ricket's body, she says it was destroyed. "Gravity Elementals are a dangerous thing". Both are facts. No need for bluff.






At night Tassara sits on a small table by a window of the main building of the Base, drinking a hot beverage. She blows the steam off, enjoying the swirls forming and takes a small sip. Max is also sitting there eating a chocolate iced custard filled doughnut and dipping it on hot milk. Max is wearing and over-sized wool sweater and red scarf. Tassara looks down at her rings... they might not need to eat but that doesn't mean they need to give up on the small joys of life. They need to cherish them while they can... 

The world is going to change, whether they succeed or not on stopping the threats on the mirrors. Change can be difficult.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Among other things... Tassara wants to make a private dinner for *Hayao* sometime during the first week.
> 
> She asks hims after his meditation as soon as they have some time. "If you are free, I would like to cook something special for you tomorrow tonight"


Hayao seems a bit sleepy as he rouses from his meditation, and then smiles up at Tassara, rising. "That sounds excellent. I'll be free, sure."


Vergil said:


> Duncan and Hayao
> 
> He was used to waking up early but Hayao was up an hour too early for Duncan. Kaylee, who was much more used to the 'ass crack of dawn', as he so eloquently put it, and gently ushers him awake.
> 
> ...





WorkingMoogle said:


> @Duncan, Hayao
> 
> Makenna wakes early to do her morning rituals, cleaning, praying, and some warm-up dancing before arriving to train as well.  She dresses light despite the deep cold of the morning and is bright-eyed despite the early hours.


Hayao didn't train with any of his magical gear on, for whatever reason, or even his katana. Instead, he had a weapons rack set up, with shinai, and bokken, handcrafted, but also his original cold iron katana he had not used since their beginning adventures. He'd picked out a space away from the base, within a copse of trees to train; it wasn't really his intent to train in front of the Order. He takes in a deep breath, and then looks to Duncan.

"Less people awake, not as much periphery to upset concentration. It used to be a necessity, now it's simply habit." He rises to his feet, rolling his shoulder a bit, and then bows his head to either of them. "But thank you for joining me."

At Duncan's question, he looks to the rack, and then picks up one of the shinai. "Iaijutsu is the art of the draw. It's the moment between heartbeats. Literally." He does a practice kata; drawing his blade, making a cut against a phantom opponent, flicking it clean of any gore, and sheathing it once again, all in one fluid motion. "Kenjutsu is complicated. Different guards, footwork, stances, strikes, and tempos. Iaijutsu is simple. Have either of you ever done active meditation?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 9, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> At Duncan's question, he looks to the rack, and then picks up one of the shinai. "Iaijutsu is the art of the draw. It's the moment between heartbeats. Literally." He does a practice kata; drawing his blade, making a cut against a phantom opponent, flicking it clean of any gore, and sheathing it once again, all in one fluid motion. "Kenjutsu is complicated. Different guards, footwork, stances, strikes, and tempos. Iaijutsu is simple. Have either of you ever done active meditation?"



"Active what?"  Makenna says hesitantly, trying valiantly to keep up with the sudden rush of terms.  "It's been a long time since I've done any real training and in fights I'm mostly just busy trying to keep caught up." Her demeanor is bright but there are lines of worry around her eyes looking at the two much more senior swordsmen.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2016)

"Aye, meditation is somethin I have te do. My Psychic abilities require focus and that type of shit. It's nice but honestly I'd rather be out mentally undressin girls."

Duncan sniffs, realises Makenna is there and shrugs - "All guys, and some girls, do, don't worry about it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2016)

Drell sells his:
Annihilation Spectacles (+12,500)
Cloak of Resistance +5 (+12,500)
Belt of Incredible Dex (+18,000)

Total Gold: 122448.988 gp

He'll have Ironwall make him:
Otherworldly Kimono (With +5 to all saves) (-40,250)
Minor Cloak of Displacement (-12,000)

Total Gold: 70198.988 gp


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Active what?"  Makenna says hesitantly, trying valiantly to keep up with the sudden rush of terms.  "It's been a long time since I've done any real training and in fights I'm mostly just busy trying to keep caught up." Her demeanor is bright but there are lines of worry around her eyes looking at the two much more senior swordsmen.





Vergil said:


> "Aye, meditation is somethin I have te do. My Psychic abilities require focus and that type of shit. It's nice but honestly I'd rather be out mentally undressin girls."
> 
> Duncan sniffs, realises Makenna is there and shrugs - "All guys, and some girls, do, don't worry about it."



Hayao nods quickly as he listens to Duncan, and turns to Makenna. "Right. I think active meditation would probably be better suited to both of you, at least to get started. Dance is a very common medium to achieve it through. Similar to kata, but less focused on perfecting the movements, and more so on finding your calm." He starts through a circular, three step movement, which could be called a dance, for those inclined, waving his arms in moderate circles as he kept his gaze forward - towards the sun. "Try it."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2016)

"Dancin'...shit I know a bit of it, through the dervish style but...uh...it's been a while since I used it out of combat."

Perform Dance
Roll(1d20)+1:
20,+1
Total:21
(Oh my fucking god...why now??)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 9, 2016)

Makenna nods silently and flawlessly reproduces the movement intently focusing on the details of the request.

((Roll(1d20)+65:
9,+65
Total:74  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2016)

Hayao nods along, canting his head a little and then smiling even as he studies each of them. "Great. I usually do this as a warm up, before practicing any specific styles or techniques for the day...but iaijutsu, and kenjutsu, are again, very different." Hayao replaces his katana on the rack and picks up a shinai. 

"There's three important principles, at least in the way I fight, to combat. Melding dance with combat requires mastering them all." He holds up three thin fingers, then knocks down the first. "Breathing. The moment you relieve a flame of oxygen, it dies out. When you lack the breath, you can't fight, at least not properly." He takes a deep breath, as if to punctuate that point. "It's important to regulate and maintain proper breathing while in combat. Use words sparingly. Even a single syllable out of place can leave you a half-step off balance."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2016)

Yuki sits down cross legged, katana in his lap and the items to clean it sitting next to him.  The weapon a mere decoration for the monk anymore, his unarmed strikes far surpassing the sharpness of the blade.  He uses a whetstone, running it across the edge of the item, breathing slowly as he meditates on the fight before.

His mind replays the fight, the chaos that happened throughout, Ricket's defenses, the succubus's spells, the rage of the alchemist, the range of the archer and the finesse of the swordsman.  Trying to find _something_ to draw from.

He takes a deep breath as he places the whetstone on the floor beside him, picking up a piece of cloth that makes a smile creep across his face. A silver cloth that was once his monk's sash, the one that he wore when he began the adventure with the others.  He had grown so much since then, allowing his true self to be released, much to the dismay of the others.

He cuts the sash into three pieces and begins wiping the blade gently with the soft cloth.  As a person he has come to terms on who he is.  His body merely a construct of his own design.  Physically he is whatever his mind wants him to be.  His mind, a flurry of madness and instinct.

He takes the uchiko ball and taps it across the surface.  Drawing the stone powder out of the fabric.  His breath stays calm and calculated as he takes another piece of cloth and rubbing the powder into the blade.  Thinking back onto the battle once more, the madness of the alchemist vaguely drawing him.  Was madness by nature of the individual, or created by hardships and magic?

He dips the last cloth into the oil to saturate the fabric before drawing it across the blade.  Madness is something that is determined by others.  What is mad to one, is but normal to another.  And to become distrustful of others due to magic and madness is not behavior of a friend.  

His emotions draw him to protect Lantana, to what cost?  If the cost was madness, he was already there.  If it was his life, he would gladly spend it.

If someone was to take her away from him, then there would be hell to pay.  As her pet, he had a job to protect her, and his feelings just reinforce that.  She has the collar, leash, and punishment.  He is his own person, but if he were to upset her it would devastate him as it did before.

He draws a line in the air horizontally with the blade in the smooth motion to place the weapon in its saya.

As he stands, he kicks the silver bracers into the corner, placing the katana on the dresser with the lute and wasp stinger he had taken so long back.  The room nearly empty, placed into crates now stacked along a wall, he picks up the cleaning supplies to place it into one of the crates.

He falls into a stance in the middle of the room, eyes shut.  He takes forms he hadn't touched in ages.  Drawing on them to power the now.

Forms of fire and ferocity begin seeping into his practice.  Simply waiting for Lantana to come back to the base for the last night sleeping there.  He had things to suggest to her about the home they were to set up tomorrow along with...

There she was, the beautiful woman entered the room.  She always make Yuki's heart skip a beat and a blush appear on his face.  He follows her, suggesting small furniture ideas, wood varnishes and the like, but it isn't until he curls around her in the bed that he decides to ask.

"I heard about this spell...  It would give us the names of everyone for two generations...do you want to do it?" He smiles, nuzzling into the back of her head, "If you don't want to I understand, but it could help some.  Maybe we can do it together."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods along, canting his head a little and then smiling even as he studies each of them. "Great. I usually do this as a warm up, before practicing any specific styles or techniques for the day...but iaijutsu, and kenjutsu, are again, very different." Hayao replaces his katana on the rack and picks up a shinai.
> 
> "There's three important principles, at least in the way I fight, to combat. Melding dance with combat requires mastering them all." He holds up three thin fingers, then knocks down the first. "Breathing. The moment you relieve a flame of oxygen, it dies out. When you lack the breath, you can't fight, at least not properly." He takes a deep breath, as if to punctuate that point. "It's important to regulate and maintain proper breathing while in combat. Use words sparingly. Even a single syllable out of place can leave you a half-step off balance."



Makenna nods listening attentively.  This she understood it was the same in dance, or most anything physical she assumed.  "There's a fire inside everyone.  And like all fires it needs to be fed.  If you keep it focused and fed it burns hot and you can control it.  If you neglect it it smolders or breaks out of control."  As if agreeing, or reflecting her words the fires surrounding her condense becoming smaller and brighter.



Captain Obvious said:


> There she was, the beautiful woman entered the room.  She always make Yuki's heart skip a beat and a blush appear on his face.  He follows her, suggesting small furniture ideas, wood varnishes and the like, but it isn't until he curls around her in the bed that he decides to ask.
> 
> "I heard about this spell...  It would give us the names of everyone for two generations...do you want to do it?" He smiles, nuzzling into the back of her head, "If you don't want to I understand, but it could help some.  Maybe we can do it together."



Lantana gives a weary, confused smile to Yuki as she enters, tired and worn from her day of practice.  "What's that?"  Blinking a moment she reprocesses the statement, "ah, to find out more about me, maybe family?"  She perks up slightly and nods.  "That sounds like a good place to start."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2016)

> -Ulysesn has the man put under constant watch imprisoned ((in other words knocked out over and over while tied up)) until Tassara can calm him down with magic for questioning.
> -Ulysesn asks Tassara to find Makenna's father to know where he is through magic along with Ulysesn's own father.





soulnova said:


> Tassara helps as asked. She should be able to scry for them without much trouble.



Ulysesn has Tassara cast Calm emotions on the archer while he's knocked out along with Zone of truth in the room. Then has her wake him up with some healing while he's bound. If it's obvious the calm emotions spell doesn't take Tassara can cast it again in the same day or the next day, they have time. Along with that her bard companions can cast suggestion on him.

"Good morning, what is your name?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn has Tassara cast Calm emotions on the archer while he's knocked out along with Zone of truth in the room. Then has her wake him up with some healing while he's bound. If it's obvious the calm emotions spell doesn't take Tassara can cast it again in the same day or the next day, they have time. Along with that her bard companions can cast suggestion on him.
> 
> "Good morning, what is your name?"



The man wakes up and takes inventory of his situation, examining the bonds, and Ulysesn and Tassara.  He ignores the ranger while he speaks, instead squirming against the bonds testing them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2016)

"Mmh, yeah.  That's what I thought also." his voice is calm and sleepy as he speaks to her, "But we'll do that later this week when we have the time.  Now it's bed time, goodnight Lantana, have sweet dreams." he kisses her head then, ready for sleep himself.

Later in the week they go out and find out about their families.(-200gp)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2016)

Tassara would definitely be there with Uly and the Archer. 


"It is over now" she tells the archer directly.  "Ricket and the others are dead. Rose was a succubus and it seems she failed a Pit Fiend so now she's being punished by him. I dare not to scry them again because _he _sensed my scrying last time. Did you know that? Ricket working with a succubus? Or did he also lie to you?"


"We all need answers (including you) and I hope we can piece together what really happened... please. We have no interest on hurting you any further. You are the only one who can clear this up" 

Diplomacy
1d20+30
15+30 = 45

Tassara casts detect evil.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man wakes up and takes inventory of his situation, examining the bonds, and Ulysesn and Tassara.  He ignores the ranger while he speaks, instead squirming against the bonds testing them.



Ulysesn sighs
"Well, You'd have to be pretty good at escaping things"
Ulysesn walks up and tightens the ropes and checking the bindings of them. (DC to escape is 50)
Ulysesn pulls out some paper and writes on it hoping that maybe the man was just deaf.
"The ropes aren't what is binding you here, you'll be knocked out again even if you escape those so stop struggling. The ropes are just a courtesy to you. If you cooperate you can actually eat instead of being knocked out all the time."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 11, 2016)

((I'll be posting massive end-of-week-1 update on Sunday.  Might add some questions/comments today or tomorrow first if I have time though I'm not expecting to have time before Sunday.))

@Ulysesn, Tassara
The man does not radiate evil.

He continues examining the room for a while seeming to ignore both of you.  After a few moments he speaks, calmly but with a clear anger just below the surface, "murderers and worse, Ricket trained me better than to listen to your lies.  Torture me, kill me, assault my mind with magic again, it doesn't matter in the end you will get what is coming to you."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 11, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods listening attentively.  This she understood it was the same in dance, or most anything physical she assumed.  "There's a fire inside everyone.  And like all fires it needs to be fed.  If you keep it focused and fed it burns hot and you can control it.  If you neglect it it smolders or breaks out of control."  As if agreeing, or reflecting her words the fires surrounding her condense becoming smaller and brighter.



Hayao watches the fires, and adjusts his glasses slightly. "We'll just focus on breathing exercises today, then. Breathing isn't a difficult task, though aligning it with your sense of self can be. Meditation helps immensely, though. Tomorrow we can start on the second principle, perhaps."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @Ulysesn, Tassara
> The man does not radiate evil.
> 
> He continues examining the room for a while seeming to ignore both of you.  After a few moments he speaks, calmly but with a clear anger just below the surface, "murderers and worse, Ricket trained me better than to listen to your lies.  Torture me, kill me, assault my mind with magic again, it doesn't matter in the end you will get what is coming to you."



"Worse than murder?" Ulysesn looks at the man confused. "Well, I myself know of nothing like that... I'll be right back."
Ulysesn leaves the man in the room with Tassara.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2016)

"We tried to calm you. You DID attack Uly after all and ambushed us at the temple. You were the aggressors then even though I called you to please stand down. You were all out to kill us and we defended ourselves. What would you have done?"

"He trained you?" She says interested. "Well, I hope he didnt taught you to grab people as shields unexpectedly as he did with me" she chuckles half joking. "Ok... so he trained you. It shouldnt have been long. It has been just a couple of months since we parted ways. Im going to asume  he already was with Rose when you arrived. Is that correct?" 

Diplomacy+30

Kathy is outside the room.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 11, 2016)

The man snorts, "yes sending out your invisible assassin clearly was an attempt to pacify the situation.  Your lies are stained by the blood of my brothers."  His tone is clearly angry, almost irrationally so.

"Ricket and Rose have known each other for a long time, I'm sure you would know that from your travels with him."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2016)

"You attempted to drown us and electrocute us inside the temple before the fight. We did not know who it was or why we were ambushed. If i remember correctly, Duncan went ahead to scout and check outside and the swordman attacked him right away"

"Ricket never mentioned any Rose. The only "rose" we encountered was a devil called Blackrose... but this particular Rose on your group was a succubus... a very strong one" 

"I dont know if Ricket knew this... but it wouldnt surprise if he  did" she sighs. "Was she the one suggesting your course of action?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2016)

Ulysesn arrives back in the room with some food setting it near the tied up man, it mainly consists of easy to eat fruits and nuts.
There is some water in a glass along with a straw with the food on a tray.
Ulysesn sets it to the side of the man before sitting down himself and watching.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2016)

After setting up the Strix Program and re-equipping himself, Drell will devote the rest of the week to researching a more powerful version of , preferably something akin to Cure Serious/Critical wounds. ((If possible I'd like to make it an extract as well.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 11, 2016)

((Will reply to other stuff later))



Nicodemus said:


> After setting up the Strix Program and re-equipping himself, Drell will devote the rest of the week to researching a more powerful version of , preferably something akin to Cure Serious/Critical wounds. ((If possible I'd like to make it an extract as well.))



Like ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Will reply to other stuff later))
> 
> 
> 
> Like ?



Wow, now I feel silly. I'd still like to see if I could turn it into an extract.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2016)

Just to make sure...

Max will provide 4 wall of stone every two hours for as long as needed in the first week after researching her new spells.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2016)

((I'll go through longer term stuff with any questions I have after this.  I'm guessing a proper end-of-week-1 post will be tomorrow but we'll see how I'm feeling.))



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao watches the fires, and adjusts his glasses slightly. "We'll just focus on breathing exercises today, then. Breathing isn't a difficult task, though aligning it with your sense of self can be. Meditation helps immensely, though. Tomorrow we can start on the second principle, perhaps."



Makenna nods silently, she'll focus on her breathing for this session.



soulnova said:


> "You attempted to drown us and electrocute us inside the temple before the fight. We did not know who it was or why we were ambushed. If i remember correctly, Duncan went ahead to scout and check outside and the swordman attacked him right away"
> 
> "Ricket never mentioned any Rose. The only "rose" we encountered was a devil called Blackrose... but this particular Rose on your group was a succubus... a very strong one"
> 
> "I dont know if Ricket knew this... but it wouldnt surprise if he  did" she sighs. "Was she the one suggesting your course of action?"



"We were gathered around Ricket," the man offers hesitantly.  "He had a different relationship with Rose but that didn't have anything to do with us."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn arrives back in the room with some food setting it near the tied up man, it mainly consists of easy to eat fruits and nuts.
> There is some water in a glass along with a straw with the food on a tray.
> Ulysesn sets it to the side of the man before sitting down himself and watching.



The man spares barely a glance at the food, apparently content to ignore it entirely.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2016)

((Take 2.  @#$#))

((Replying to stuff now, I'll do a general "State of the world" post next.  If I skipped something it was either something I didn't think needed a response or something that I missed (sorry there's a lot) if there's something you expect a response to let me know.))



Nicodemus said:


> Ideally, their first mission would be to investigate the temples that Drell identified as bearing writing similar to what he saw in the Dreamworld, the first time they met Bitch-Kaylee.



The group spends the first week generally researching the three sites.  Sending an expedition there to see what they can find will require funding the expedition and exposing them to risk.

The temple in the West was in the island city of Sitnalta.  It was struck by a sudden tidal wave about 300 years ago and sunk to the bottom of the ocean, taking the temple with it.  The ruins remain on the ocean floor however there's no way to know what might be inhabiting the temple.  Due to this uncertainty and the general dangers involved in undersea exploration this would be a very risky option.

The temple in the South is in the "Black City" the ruins of some old city that was consumed by the desert around 700 years ago.  The city is supposed to be unoccupied however visiting the city is considered taboo by the nomads that travel the desert.

The temple in the East is a small ruins in the Southern part of Dnalgne.  Normally it would be fairly safe to approach (though mildly out of the way) however current events make the area more risky (I'll elaborate on that in the next post).  In theory the group should be fine as long as they avoid active battles and don't attract ire of any military forces.



Captain Obvious said:


> Kaylee, Yuki, Tia, Hex and Akane (and Lantana if she wants to help) begin set up with the Quiet City, deeming it fit to stick with that name.  After they dig out for buildings and gather supplies and build the teleporters, they get to work on everything else.  Yuki uses the Lyre of Building to create the buildings that aren't already existing, including a bathhouse.


Construction goes very smoothly.  Max and Kaylee providing walls of stone for the base of construction.  Ironwall produces several dozen wooden mannequin-like Golems that work with mauls and chisels to convert extra stone into bricks for construction and assist in excavation of the mountains for the regions there.  Yuki's loot helps assemble the materials and does more of the heavy lifting and Nissa uses magic to finish raw wood and stone into furniture and other polishing tasks.

The pair of gateways would cost 50k gp, call it another 5k for raw materials and other required items.

The only comment I have is the marketplace won't really be that useful until there is trade in the city.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki wants to find a gold dragon to train Walt in due time.


There haven't been any confirmed sightings of (true) dragons in several (human) generations.  Rumors abound but they're always either several towns removed or turn out to be wyverns or lesser creatures.

Hex is suspiciously silent on this point.



Captain Obvious said:


> They offer a few cows to the trolls nearby once a month for them to leave the Quiet City alone.


Your tribute is graciously accepted. 



Captain Obvious said:


> They go to the Pixie Village and offer an alliance, along with any fey/sentient creatures that they come across in their travels through the wilds.


The pixies are happy to see you of course.  They're a little confused that you're moving into the wilds and the Quiet City is a long trip for them but they're happy for you nonetheless.

They'll be happy to spread word to other groups they have contact with.  They're hesitant to sign any sort of binding things though as that is somewhat against their nature.



Captain Obvious said:


> They also offer to the werefox village to stockpile supplies through the year for them to be given the following winter (through a list or just gifts)


The werefox village is happy to see you again as well.  They'll graciously accept gifts though they don't have a lot to offer in return.




soulnova said:


> Downtime week 1
> -Ricket's cult/Talk with Hector (see above)
> -Tassara spams diplomacy all fucking week on the city to mend whatever Ricket did.


The recent news of Ricket is all talking about the sudden fire that consumed his house a few days ago.  A number of bodies were found within, it was assumed Ricket's was one of them (though you can tell Hector the truth if you want).

Opinion wise in the city it was no secret that Ricket didn't like the party and was free in sharing that message but there doesn't seem to be any lasting damage from it.



soulnova said:


> -She gets in touch with Malcabeth about the Mage King. Does he has any insight of how he could be related to the megabane or the destruction of the town?


Malcabeth is surprised to hear of the Mage King's involvement.  The man has a general reputation as a neutral party and while he obviously has goals of economic power nothing has ever suggested he would go to the serial-murderer extreme to achieve it.

Malcabeth thinks there must be more to this, either a deeper motivation or something different entirely.  He suggests extreme caution in addressing it though.

He doesn't know anything about the town's destruction though it sounds like something a mage was probably involved in.



soulnova said:


> -Tassara will get in touch with Rylen and the band to know how are things going over there and if they can find Makenna's dad. They start working their PR.


Makenna's dad is rumored to be working with a group of brigands that has plagued the area around Etiawhtaes since the party's departure causing havoc for the city and regional government.



soulnova said:


> Start researching the other people in the mirrors through gather information and divination.


((I'll need specific questions here))



Hidden Nin said:


> -Practice maneuvers with Makenna, training with Duncan


((I'll wait to say anything here until we see how their live stuff plays out.  If I haven't addressed it by the time we've moved on remind me.))



Hidden Nin said:


> -Touching base with Hojo on the climate in the courts, and acting based on what's been found there, mostly with Rin


((I'll address most of this with my next post))



Hidden Nin said:


> -Getting the Toyatomi Clan back on its feet, and taking stock of how they're doing


The Toyatomi clan is generally in good shape.  It's been maintaining a fairly neutral stance on things since Hojo left and between this and the order's collapse has probably lose some of it's political force but with his return it is freely able to take action however it is directed (for good or for ill).



Hidden Nin said:


> -Bringing Rin back to the Tsukino Clan's village and checking in; he's also interested in creating a trade route caravan between the two Clans, or even a teleportation route, probably maintained by Annie


The village is happy to see the pair again.  They're hesitant about the idea of more open trade with the outside world both due to their curse and the general length of time it has been since they had contact with them.

They're willing to accept a limited number of visitors for trade though, though they don't really have a lot that they can trade.

(Setting up teleportation would work best, same prices as Yuki above, 25k a portal, need portals at both endpoints.  Likely it would take forever for them to pay for themselves based on the village's size though)



Hidden Nin said:


> -Sending scouts to inquire about the orc raiders that have been showing up in the area


Orc raids are a fact of life this close to the Wilds.  It's expected and part of why the party was set up where it was to begin with.

A cautious scouting party into the wilds doesn't find anything unusual.  The encounters seem a little more frequent than is typical in the Winter (Winter normally naturally slows such things) but not enough that the town finds it unusual.



Hidden Nin said:


> -Sending Rin to gather information in the Naisrep Empire, near the capital especially


((I'll address this in my next post))



Hidden Nin said:


> -Potentially handling whatever remnants there are of Ricket's cult by diplomacy or force with the Order


((See Tassara's notes above, other than the Archer there doesn't seem to be any particular remnants of the group))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> -Ulsyesn grabs the leftovers of the Beer from last time and gives some to Makenna


Makenna gains protection from negative energy!



Unlosing Ranger said:


> -Ulysesn takes Makenna back to the church if she wishes to  meet the people that helped revive her with Nissa's help or that so she may pray.


Makenna's happy to travel to the temple and excited to see it.  They're probably excited to see her as well, and probably more than a little in awe of the fire that surrounds her.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> -Ulysesn starts training his poison to be non-lethal at will so he can use it more willingly.


On a whim Ulysesn decides to consume all the giant wasp poison the party got long ago and forgot about.

In doing so he finds that he can extrude giant wasp poison as a contact poison as well (same DC as in your formula but 1d2 dex damage instead).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> -Ulysesn asks to train with Makenna to be able to hit evasive targets better in hand to hand so he can learn from her style of combat


Makenna's happy to work with Ulysesn however in melee she's somewhat a league ahead of him.  She's also not really able to enunciate how it is she does things, it's as natural to her as breathing.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> -Ulysesn looks into information for the *rare feywood cherry tree* along with *Drell*


General rumors suggest that they would have to look in the Wilds to find one, they're not commonly found.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki meditates that night to learn anything he can from the battle with Ricket/ricket's allies before curling up happily with Lantana for bed.


Ricket's style was a brutally strong style.  But ultimately it shows the weakness of pure strength.  While it would likely be good against an armored foe it's not very useful against a more agile foe or one that has more natural durability.

Still, there are times when it would prove useful.  And it's something she can probably emulate.  Granting Yuki the ability to ignore 2 points of [armor] bonus from an opponent.



Captain Obvious said:


> At some point he plans to train with Nissa and Fluffykins for a charging team attack.


Both Yuki and the knight favor powerful charges at an opponent.  Fortunately that's a very compatible combination.

If the pair charge the same target, on the same round, they'll both benefit from a +2 flanking bonus on that attack and Yuki can make a free trip action after his attack.



Captain Obvious said:


> Ask Ironwall if it's really ethical to ask him to create as much as people do...


One of Ironwall's primary configurations is creation and one of its motivations is to increase the natural order in the universe.



Vergil said:


> - attempt to further his knowledge with Sgaille about his ability and achieve Bankai!


Sgaille doesn't feel you know her well enough yet to take such an intimate step.  You just learned her name a few weeks ago!



Vergil said:


> - work with Makenna to find out how to make that ale


Makenna's happy to work with brewing with Duncan (and more than happy to sample).  She only has amateur brewing experience though, far less experienced than Duncan.



Vergil said:


> - Go back to dnaltocs and confront his past.


If Duncan's ready to do this he's free to travel there, if he's distracted by other things it will have to wait.



Captain Obvious said:


> Later in the week they go out and find out about their families.(-200gp)


The spell fails when cast on Lantana, the mage doesn't know why, that's never happened before.

It works normally on Yuki (you can pick names if you'd like).




Nicodemus said:


> After setting up the Strix Program and re-equipping himself, Drell will devote the rest of the week to researching a more powerful version of , preferably something akin to Cure Serious/Critical wounds. ((If possible I'd like to make it an extract as well.))



I'm fine with Drell being able to brew make whole and greater make whole as extracts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2016)

News from the world!


*Spoiler*: _Ylati_ 




With the magical half of their government in absence Ylati's remaining government has largely collapsed.

Around Sirap (the capital, Southeast blip) the remnants of the government struggle to keep control though people are near rioting.  Both Naisrep and Eomr are closed to them (see those sections) so they're largely turning against the government.

Around Elliesram (Western blip) life is the closest to normal.  A noble mage by the name of Tanner has taken up residence in the area and has somewhat assumed control of the region.  He's taken up a somewhat strict stance, enforcing curfews and generally tolerating little nonsense from people, but given the rest of the country (/world) not many are complaining.

Around Senner (Northern blip) society has completely collapsed.  The entire section of the country has collapsed into tiny divisions lead by gangs and brigands that have carved niches for themselves.  These groups battle with each other and are even striking into the other sections of the country and into Eomr.





*Spoiler*: _Naisrep_ 




Naisrep has two major news items that _everyone_ is talking about.

The first is Eadagrasap (city West of the desert) being annihilated.  Overnight the entire city was swallowed by the desert as if it reached out and pulled the city down, leaving just a streak of sand.  The entire region West of the desert has in fact become more arid at the same tiem.

The second is that one of Naisrep's government academies was attacked and destroyed.  The government has announced that they have tracked this to a commando force from Dnalgne under orders of one of the regional governments.  In return they've decided that it is in the world's best interest that the region be stabilized and have mobilized their forces for war, marching North into the region.





*Spoiler*: _Dnalgne_ 




Dnalgne's problems continue to worsen.

The Northwest area bordering the Wilds has been pretty much locked down.  Malcabeth holds a front along several minor cities but the only way in or out of them is through magic.

The South (as mentioned in Naisrep) is being invaded by Naisrep forces, word out of there is that the soldiers invading are supernaturally strong and fast, clearly infused with magics of some sort.

The government problems haven't gotten much better.  Four basic factions have significant support at this point.

The King's Son Edmund controls the capital of Nodnol which has many rich and powerful nobles.  He owes most of this support to the city's steward that the noble families living there are largely subject to.  Outside of Nodnol (and probably inside it but said more quietly) the king's son is considered too young and inexperienced to face the challenges that Dnalgne is currently facing and that he'll probably end up a puppet of the city steward.

In the North Richard of house Cromwell heads up much of the faction's support.  He commands many of the refineries and a lot of the industrial power of the nation.  At the moment he's most concerned with the undead plague, though in general he favors a more aggressive military empire for Dnalgne.  He also supports the knight-in-prison that killed the old king.

The Southwest region has solidified around George of the house of Hanover.  He controls a lot of the Wealth of Dnalgne's mining resources.  This is the region that the party started in.  Politically he would favor a stronger economic front for Dnalgne.  He's aggressively opposed to taxes and would like to see Aurum reduced in impact within Dnalgne and the world.

In the South a military noble named Henry of Lancaster has most of the support.  He's militant and opportunistic in general though considering Naisrep is currently invading this is seen pretty favorably in this region at the moment.





*Spoiler*: _Eomr_ 




Compared to other great countries Eomr has weathered pretty well recently.  The church of the Valiant has been shook by the loss of the head priest, of old age.  They are currently in the process of selecting a new leader, which will likely take a few weeks to resolve.

Militarily the paladin Justus is more than concerned about the sudden destruction of a city to the South, the collapse of Ylatli to the West and the brigands raiding there, the increased Orc activity to the North, and The Dnalgne/Naisrep war brewing to the East.  

As such Eomr is taking a more strict lock-down of the borders.  Refugees are actively being turned away from all sides at this point unless they will swear public devotion to the Valiant.  Military patrols, especially near the borders, have increased dramatically and while travelers aren't stopped it's becoming more hostile for foreigners in the city.





*Spoiler*: _The Wilds/Aurum_ 




Other than from Aurum not a lot of news comes out of the Wilds.

Aurum's news is massive however.  At dawn one morning a massive scale dome of brambles covered the entire city.  It is near a mile in diameter impossibly high for anything natural, and completely covers the city, blocking out even light.  Beyond the fear of the unknown it doesn't seem to be disrupting the city's business but the city seems to have no knowledge of it.  At the moment there's no official response as to how it will be addressed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Construction goes very smoothly.  Max and Kaylee providing walls of stone for the base of construction.  Ironwall produces several dozen wooden mannequin-like Golems that work with mauls and chisels to convert extra stone into bricks for construction and assist in excavation of the mountains for the regions there.  Yuki's loot helps assemble the materials and does more of the heavy lifting and Nissa uses magic to finish raw wood and stone into furniture and other polishing tasks.
> 
> The pair of gateways would cost 50k gp, call it another 5k for raw materials and other required items.
> 
> The only comment I have is the marketplace won't really be that useful until there is trade in the city.


They do pay for the gateways and place them in the mountain base instead of the warehouse.  

As for the marketplace, they'll map the area out with a wide stone path but nothing else as of yet besides a main building for a basic shop.

((Can't do much else with the city and diplomacy stuff until Kuno's feeling better and we can talk it over))


> There haven't been any confirmed sightings of (true) dragons in several (human) generations.  Rumors abound but they're always either several towns removed or turn out to be wyverns or lesser creatures.
> 
> Hex is suspiciously silent on this point.


Yuki didn't have the patience at that point to force information from Hex and anything Tia could find out, she's been staying quite silent as well to Yuki's dismay.  



> The spell fails when cast on Lantana, the mage doesn't know why, that's never happened before.
> 
> It works normally on Yuki (you can pick names if you'd like).



Yuki nods in disappointment, happy he got information for himself, but extremely heartbroken for Lantana, likely even taking it harder than her.  He takes her hand and decides to talk to Drell.

?Okay *Drell*, I know I'm an idiot and likely what I do will get everyone else killed at some point or another, but I need your help.? He says, obviously as an apology of sorts without apologizing directly, ?Lantana and I had the same spell cast on us.  It worked on me, but failed on her.  It gives the names of the past two generations before you.  The mage said it had never failed before.  Do you know any reason for why that would happen?? 

He takes a breath, ?See, what I thought was maybe the person that had captured her before had locked it so she couldn't get information in case she escaped.? His voice quiets subconsciously, ?Or maybe she's not something that has family in that sense.?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group spends the first week generally researching the three sites.  Sending an expedition there to see what they can find will require funding the expedition and exposing them to risk.
> 
> The temple in the West was in the island city of Sitnalta.  It was struck by a sudden tidal wave about 300 years ago and sunk to the bottom of the ocean, taking the temple with it.  The ruins remain on the ocean floor however there's no way to know what might be inhabiting the temple.  Due to this uncertainty and the general dangers involved in undersea exploration this would be a very risky option.
> 
> ...



Drell makes sure the ground understands the risks involved and are still up for the challenge before sending them in. He promises them 50% of whatever they find there to split amongst themselves and a chance to be tutored by him personally. 

He'll give them 10,000 gp for supplies/equipment and provide them with transportation. They're to avoid contact with hostile forces at all cost, so spec spell selection for nondetection/escape (obviously they should have some means of fighting back, should push come to shove).



EvilMoogle said:


> I'm fine with Drell being able to brew make whole and greater make whole as extracts.



Drell buys scrolls of Make Whole and Greater Make Whole (850 gp total) and scribes them into his spell/formulae books. 

Total GP: 57898.988


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods in disappointment, happy he got information for himself, but extremely heartbroken for Lantana, likely even taking it harder than her.  He takes her hand and decides to talk to Drell.
> 
> "Okay *Drell*, I know I'm an idiot and likely what I do will get everyone else killed at some point or another, but I need your help." He says, obviously as an apology of sorts without apologizing directly, "Lantana and I had the same spell cast on us.  It worked on me, but failed on her.  It gives the names of the past two generations before you.  The mage said it had never failed before.  Do you know any reason for why that would happen?"
> 
> He takes a breath, "See, what I thought was maybe the person that had captured her before had locked it so she couldn't get information in case she escaped." His voice quiets subconsciously, "Or maybe she's not something that has family in that sense."



*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+57:
14,+57
Total:71

"It seems to me you've already outlined most of the possibilities, but I have to say, I'd hardly expect any of them from Layanna," Drell murmurs.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 13, 2016)

Reactions to news:

-Ylati: Tassara is horrified that Ylati is in such disarray, she will contact Menik to gather everyone they know. In fact... Tassara also uses the bloodline spell like Yuki to know who her parents are and try to bring them too.   Right now she doesn't feel they can help the Ylati directly, but she will get them out of there to safety.


-Naisrep: Tassara purses her lips in disgust. "This will not do". 



-Dnalgne: For Tassara is pretty clear Malcabeth requires assistance ASAP. 


-Aurum: Well, that's impressive to say the least. She assumes is going to complicate the investigation on the Mage King.





ARCHER:

She keeps talking with the Archer. ((She asks him his name)) She talks about how Ricket also kept to himself and beyond his witch story they didn't know anything else about his past or who he was in contact with. She talks about how we willingly went there to clear our names when Eomr called them.  She talks about how we have already gone to trial and faced Eomr's justice successfully. She has dedicated her life to others and they seek to protect the innocent (humanoid and fey alike)... but knows there have been disastrously misunderstandings in the road. We are focusing on saving the world from the changes to come... and like with Dreams... Justice will have no meaning where there is no world left. "Rose must have had True Sight but she didn't gave you all... most likely she only gave the others See invisibility  because then she would have been discovered. Isn't that right? Do you see now? Would a demon want this? Pit each other to destroy ourselves. To kill us before we can help the world... let it fall into chaos. Lying and convincing Ricket and you all that this was the right thing to do. Those with the power to fight should not do so among ourselves. We must unite. Ylati has fallen into disarray. I'll save those I can. Dnaglne is being invaded by devil infused soldier abominations from Naisrep, they are a force to reckon... we have seen them first hand. _*The world needs you too*_ 
she wants to convince him to shift focus to the real threats here. 


Week 2

-On followers: She will ask *Hayao and Drell* if they can help her teleport her people from Ylati to safety in the bags of holding like the last time. She asks DRELL if she can move them close to his tower and she will work on providing them with the rest. She will ask *Yuki/Kaylee* if she can borrow the Lyre so Rylen can use it, or if that's not possible, get one from Ironwall and have Max spam wall of stone every two hours again to build barracks for them as well as another bunch of field provision boxes. Tassara can also provide wall of stone as needed. 



-Tassara will tell Hector Ricket did not in fact die on the fire and he ambushed them in the wilds. She has no idea about the fire though. 



-Tassara contacts *Makenna*'s dad through dream state to let him know our whereabouts and tell us where we can find him. She's sure Makenna might want to meet him. She warns him before hand... she has changed... she has pretty much fully awoken her inner power.



-Tassara will talk with* Kaylee and Yuki*... Tass fears this is not the right time to have the orcs there, specially with how Eomr might react if they dont convert. She would send the adept teachers and caretakers to keep looking after them too if they accept. Max has enough money to request 10 field provision boxes from ironwall to feed them. 




-She contacts Malcabeth to see if there is something unusual about these undead so she can prepare herself accordingly. Tassara will bring Max with her and anyone else who wants to fight the Black Wind.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 13, 2016)

Max sells:
Ring of protection +1 1,000 gp
Amulet of natural armor +1 2,000 gp
Headband of vast intelligence +2 2,000gp



Max buys:
Ring of protection +5 25,000gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 25,000gp
Tattoo Headband of Charisma +4 16,000gp 
Headband of vast intelligence +4 (bluff/Oratory) 8,000gp
x10 field provision box 10,000gp (for orcs)
x10 field provision box 10,000gp (for the new followers)


Wealth remaining
32,231.124  gp


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2016)

Yuki takes some of the second week between helping Kaylee to attempt to gather any information on his family.  

Hearing about Naisrep with Dnalgne Tia chants to herself, 'Not my circus, might still be my monkeys.'


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Arcana*
> Roll(1d20)+57:
> 14,+57
> Total:71
> ...



Yuki's musings seem to cover all the bases.

Either there's a natural reason that she doesn't have ancestors (non-native Outsiders, constructs, maybe some types of aberrations or undead might even count if they're more "created" than "born.")  Or there's something that's interfering with the magic of the spell (some sort of ward or immunity).




soulnova said:


> ARCHER:
> 
> She keeps talking with the Archer. ((She asks him his name)) She talks about how Ricket also kept to himself and beyond his witch story they didn't know anything else about his past or who he was in contact with. She talks about how we willingly went there to clear our names when Eomr called them.  She talks about how we have already gone to trial and faced Eomr's justice successfully. She has dedicated her life to others and they seek to protect the innocent (humanoid and fey alike)... but knows there have been disastrously misunderstandings in the road. We are focusing on saving the world from the changes to come... and like with Dreams... Justice will have no meaning where there is no world left. "Rose must have had True Sight but she didn't gave you all... most likely she only gave the others See invisibility  because then she would have been discovered. Isn't that right? Do you see now? Would a demon want this? Pit each other to destroy ourselves. To kill us before we can help the world... let it fall into chaos. Lying and convincing Ricket and you all that this was the right thing to do. Those with the power to fight should not do so among ourselves. We must unite. Ylati has fallen into disarray. I'll save those I can. Dnaglne is being invaded by devil infused soldier abominations from Naisrep, they are a force to reckon... we have seen them first hand. _*The world needs you too*_
> she wants to convince him to shift focus to the real threats here.



The archer seems conflicted.  He mutters under his breath, "shouldn't have listened, they're all tricksters, killers and worse, just endure until it ends."  He falls silent for a moment then slumps slightly in his bindings as if broken.  He looks up, "suppose even if I believe you, that at least there are other threats that are more important than you.  What then?  You let me go?  We trust each other?"  He's clearly shaken and somewhat emotional.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 13, 2016)

"There are some of those things that can be helped with... yes. That would be the ideal outcome. We already have too much in our hands. About trusting each other... knowing your name might be a good start" she will help him eat (she eats some too to show him it is not poisoned). If she feels he's not going to do anything hostile she discuss with Uly and Hayao where they could send him to if he decides to focus on other things. 

His combat abilities are quite good and he *needs* a clear evil foe to focus on... so... perhaps we could direct him to south Dnalgne to help defend against he invasion.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "There are some of those things that can be helped with... yes. That would be the ideal outcome. We already have too much in our hands. About trusting each other... knowing your name might be a good start" she will help him eat (she eats some too to show him it is not poisoned). If she feels he's not going to do anything hostile she discuss with Uly and Hayao where they could send him to if he decides to focus on other things.
> 
> His combat abilities are quite good and he *needs* a clear evil foe to focus on... so... perhaps we could direct him to south Dnalgne to help defend against he invasion.



He's silent for a few moments before replying, "Cornelius."  He still seems more concerned with his situation here than with food.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2016)

"Cornelius" she takes in the name. "I guess you might already know, but, I'm Tassara, and you already know Uly. You met Hayao a while back, as I'm told."

"You are not to be harmed, and we would ask the same from you. You can help us... or find your own call, that's up to you. I can't and won't force you to anything. The only thing I can is suggest looking into the south of Dnalgne. Your combat skills could greatly help the innocent people there defend themselves from the infernal infused soldiers of Naisrep. We managed to stop one of places where they were creating them, but we don't know how many there could be. Also... we are under the impression a great orc army might be amassing and planning to wipe out the city here... A great mighty orc like nothing we have seen before..." she grows silent remembering the mirror. "We will move the women and the children to a safer location... we can't allow them to take the little freedom they have started to enjoy"

If she feels it is safe to do so, she will cut his bindings.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 14, 2016)

Duncan meditates, but it's soon apparent that he's fallen asleep. There's a strange sense of disappointment coming from the sword. Upon his second snore, Duncan snaps awake.

"Fuck...knew it was too early for me. Eh....show me some of the defense shit ye do."

((He got a +3 dodge bonus to AC from a recent upgrade if you want to rp that somehow XD))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "There are some of those things that can be helped with... yes. That would be the ideal outcome. We already have too much in our hands. About trusting each other... knowing your name might be a good start" she will help him eat (she eats some too to show him it is not poisoned). If she feels he's not going to do anything hostile she discuss with Uly and Hayao where they could send him to if he decides to focus on other things.
> 
> His combat abilities are quite good and he *needs* a clear evil foe to focus on... so... perhaps we could direct him to south Dnalgne to help defend against he invasion.


Hayao advises that if he is favorable to work with them, sending him to the Naisrep front would more than likely be wisest.


Vergil said:


> Duncan meditates, but it's soon apparent that he's fallen asleep. There's a strange sense of disappointment coming from the sword. Upon his second snore, Duncan snaps awake.
> 
> "Fuck...knew it was too early for me. Eh....show me some of the defense shit ye do."
> 
> ((He got a +3 dodge bonus to AC from a recent upgrade if you want to rp that somehow XD))


Hayao rises early, and is in the same spot waiting for Duncan and Makenna, watching the sun rise as he moves through a slow bout of active meditation. Once he makes note of the Tocsman snoring, he pauses, and rises.

"Morning." He looks Duncan over pensively for a moment, and then pauses, clearing his throat. For the sake of convenience, he waits for Makenna as well, and then begins. "When you're trying to strike someone, where do you look?"

*WEEK 2*

58,562 gp - 20,000 gp = 38,562 gp + 1,000 gp

Hayao sells his Ring of Protection, buys a  and begins to draw in more remnants of the Order with a call to the Toyatomi's banner in northern Dnalgne, asking for them to spread the word. *He stresses that the Clan keep all secrets within the Clan.* Working together with the courtiers of the Toyatomi Clan, he uses Hojo's return as an anchor point to rally the Toyatomi and has Rin handle a lot of the diplomacy in court with very common points of attack being...

"Richard of House Cromwell is a skilled tactician, and his house has a great deal in terms of military strength, but can you truly trust a man who supports the knight who _slew your king_? Is that not the reason for your troubles presently? The Toyatomi, throughout all of this, have been loyal followers of the Crown, and understand their duty; to defend this land from the depredations of that which is supernatural outside its borders. Rally! Now that their liege has returned, rally! Do not let dire straits at present leave you blind to what he will turn this country into given his militant ways. Remember your blood, support the Crown, and the servants of it that have always showed due diligence to defense against that which is not natural! The Toyatomi can lead us through this with efficiency, dedication, and steadfastness."





			
				Rin's Abilities said:
			
		

> Sociable - When you fail to change attitude with Diplomacy by 5 or more, try again before 24 hours
> Silver Tongued - When using Diplomacy shift up to three steps rather than two



Hayao works with the military advisers of the Clan in order to decide how to split the troops correctly. Their focus is more on creating a united front at this point in time, across Dnalgne, rather than a decisive offense.

And in his spare time, he meditates on the fight he'd had with that elf swordsman, and what lessons he could draw from the encounter to better improve his own style of fighting. In a way, the elf's firmness reminded him of the strange, solemn foe he'd matched up against during the bridge battle with N7.

How could he internalize their style into his own?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 14, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Cornelius" she takes in the name. "I guess you might already know, but, I'm Tassara, and you already know Uly. You met Hayao a while back, as I'm told."
> 
> "You are not to be harmed, and we would ask the same from you. You can help us... or find your own call, that's up to you. I can't and won't force you to anything. The only thing I can is suggest looking into the south of Dnalgne. Your combat skills could greatly help the innocent people there defend themselves from the infernal infused soldiers of Naisrep. We managed to stop one of places where they were creating them, but we don't know how many there could be. Also... we are under the impression a great orc army might be amassing and planning to wipe out the city here... A great mighty orc like nothing we have seen before..." she grows silent remembering the mirror. "We will move the women and the children to a safer location... we can't allow them to take the little freedom they have started to enjoy"
> 
> If she feels it is safe to do so, she will cut his bindings.



"Orcs," he says with a hint of pain.  "They've always been a thorn in this region.  I've been to the wilds before, perhaps I can see if there are signs of any disturbances."  He still seems a bit untrusting of the group but he doesn't seem hostile.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao rises early, and is in the same spot waiting for Duncan and Makenna, watching the sun rise as he moves through a slow bout of active meditation. Once he makes note of the Tocsman snoring, he pauses, and rises.
> 
> "Morning." He looks Duncan over pensively for a moment, and then pauses, clearing his throat. For the sake of convenience, he waits for Makenna as well, and then begins. "When you're trying to strike someone, where do you look?"



"At them?"  Makenna asks hesitantly, clearly not sure where this is leading.  She had risen at her normal early hour and met the group once her other duties were taken care of.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2016)

Hayao gives no immediate outward response, besides looking towards the sky a moment.

"Yes, but where? Their eyes? Their feet? Their hands?" He hands her a shinai, then indicates himself or Duncan. "When you strike at us, do you just jab and hope it hits? How do you try and anticipate where I might go?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 14, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao gives no immediate outward response, besides looking towards the sky a moment.
> 
> "Yes, but where? Their eyes? Their feet? Their hands?" He hands her a shinai, then indicates himself or Duncan. "When you strike at us, do you just jab and hope it hits? How do you try and anticipate where I might go?"



"Yes?"  Makenna says honestly though with some embarrassment.  "Well, I mean, I listen to the music.  It's like a dance," she twirls slightly as she talks.  "Sometimes the music is slow and strong, for graceful movements, sometimes fast syncopation, sometimes sudden drops or jumps.  When you dance with a partner you listen to the music and anticipate their motion from that."  She swings the shintai awkwardly in her movements.

"Fighting is the same way really, if I know where my 'partner' is going to go it's easy to put my weapon there first.  This is kinda big for it though," she shrugs slightly gesturing with the wooden blade.

((Makenna has no idea how fighting is supposed to work  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2016)

Hayao considers this answer for a moment, and then nods, taking the shinai back, and then settling his stance. "Eyes lie. The hands lie. Feet lie too. But the center of gravity doesn't." He settles his palm just shy of her abdomen, hovering past the warmth of the flames. "No matter what you're fighting, be it undead, demon, elemental, troll, fairy...they'll never be able to escape the path of their center of gravity. So that's what you should focus your dancing on, when you move to the music."

He takes a step back, and then invites her to 'dance' with him, putting his hands up. "That's the second principle. And also important in how you defend yourself."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 14, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao considers this answer for a moment, and then nods, taking the shinai back, and then settling his stance. "Eyes lie. The hands lie. Feet lie too. But the center of gravity doesn't." He settles his palm just shy of her abdomen, hovering past the warmth of the flames. "No matter what you're fighting, be it undead, demon, elemental, troll, fairy...they'll never be able to escape the path of their center of gravity. So that's what you should focus your dancing on, when you move to the music."
> 
> He takes a step back, and then invites her to 'dance' with him, putting his hands up. "That's the second principle. And also important in how you defend yourself."



Makenna nods thoughtfully, absorbing the information.  At his request she steps forward, her arms low and somewhat wide.  She moves with a fluid, supernatural grace marked by sudden explosive shifts in tempo.  There's an eerie beauty to it, not the least of which is a look of serenity on her face.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2016)

Hayao plays out the exchange of light strikes with her and closes his eyes, attempting to use dancing less as a muse and more as a medium for his fighting style, revoking traditional mannerisms taught in combat to better work on Makenna's wavelength. 

He steps back after a bit of time, clearing his throat again.

"...how vexing," he murmurs at first, and then can't help but smile. "Your method is...fascinating. I think there's a way we can work in tandem better. You set the tempo this time." he says, falling into stance with one hand grasped behind his back, the other outwards at a slight tilt, palm up, as though offering a gift.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 14, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao plays out the exchange of light strikes with her and closes his eyes, attempting to use dancing less as a muse and more as a medium for his fighting style, revoking traditional mannerisms taught in combat to better work on Makenna's wavelength.
> 
> He steps back after a bit of time, clearing his throat again.
> 
> "...how vexing," he murmurs at first, and then can't help but smile. "Your method is...fascinating. I think there's a way we can work in tandem better. You set the tempo this time." he says, falling into stance with one hand grasped behind his back, the other outwards at a slight tilt, palm up, as though offering a gift.



Makenna nods slightly and shifts her movements.  Her dance continues, with subtle changes from before, it is an odd mix of slow spins and rapid shifts, almost acrobatic in nature at times with a keen control and ability to shift without warning.  From a trained warrior's perspective it seems unrefined with absurd unnecessary movement but seeing it up close it quickly builds an immense pressure, the 'wasted' movement covers dozens of different potential angles of attack meaning strikes seem to come without warning.

At the same time it encourages a sort of blind focus between the feint-like movements, the actual strikes, the feigned openings and the general flourish of the style the rest of the world naturally becomes blocked out.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 14, 2016)

"Pretty awesome." Duncan says as he watches. He studies Makenna and her style, along with Hayaos words

"So what her sayin is that to effectively fool yer opponents, yer center of gravity has te be off?"

Duncan stands up and keeps an odd stance as he attempts to sway to dodge attacks. He promptly falls over but the gets back up and tries again. This happens a number of times until he gets it right once.

"Fuck me...that uses muscles I'm no used te usin..." he points to the side of his shin. He keeps going falling more than succeeding


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Orcs," he says with a hint of pain.  "They've always been a thorn in this region.  I've been to the wilds before, perhaps I can see if there are signs of any disturbances."  He still seems a bit untrusting of the group but he doesn't seem hostile.



Untrusting/Unfriendly she can deal with.



Tassara will meditate while praying before going to sleep. She's worried about how many of the enemies so far have become much more impervious against her magic. Even when she has taken steps to complement the potency of her spells this might not be enough for the devils and demons they will likely encounter while fighting Naisrep and maybe Rose.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2016)

**Night at the Main Base**



After consulting a little with Rin, Tassara prepares a traditional northern Dnalgne dinner for two: Kaiseki, an 11-Course of light and delicate dishes. A varied combination of fresh and pickled vegetables, clear fish broth, fried veggies with shrimp, baked fish, miso soup, rice with sesame seeds and fruit jelly for dessert. She obviously also prepares tea and sake for drinking. Once she is satisfied with the placement of the dishes, she prepares herself for the evening ahead and waits for Hayao to show up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna nods slightly and shifts her movements.  Her dance continues, with subtle changes from before, it is an odd mix of slow spins and rapid shifts, almost acrobatic in nature at times with a keen control and ability to shift without warning.  From a trained warrior's perspective it seems unrefined with absurd unnecessary movement but seeing it up close it quickly builds an immense pressure, the 'wasted' movement covers dozens of different potential angles of attack meaning strikes seem to come without warning.
> 
> At the same time it encourages a sort of blind focus between the feint-like movements, the actual strikes, the feigned openings and the general flourish of the style the rest of the world naturally becomes blocked out.


Hayao's smile doesn't lessen, but it doesn't widen either until she's done displaying this, and the dance is done, before he bows back to Makenna. "Thanks for the exchange. I'd like to work more on trying to work together and find a common rhythm."


Vergil said:


> "Pretty awesome." Duncan says as he watches. He studies Makenna and her style, along with Hayaos words
> 
> "So what her sayin is that to effectively fool yer opponents, yer center of gravity has te be off?"
> 
> ...


Hayao turns his attention towards Duncan for a moment, and then nods slowly. "Yes. But the first step is always the most difficult so...keep with it, and see where it takes you."

He picks up a shinai then, and proceeds to try and break Duncan's guard!


soulnova said:


> **Night at the Main Base**
> 
> 
> 
> After consulting a little with Rin, Tassara prepares a traditional northern Dnalgne dinner for two: Kaiseki, an 11-Course of light and delicate dishes. A varied combination of fresh and pickled vegetables, clear fish broth, fried veggies with shrimp, baked fish, miso soup, rice with sesame seeds and fruit jelly for dessert. She obviously also prepares tea and sake for drinking. Once she is satisfied with the placement of the dishes, she prepares herself for the evening ahead and waits for Hayao to show up.


Tardiness wasn't tolerated in the courts of the Toyatomi Clan; and neither would it be here.

When fighting or in areas of threat, Hayao tended to exude a strict discipline and colder edge, down to his garb. Tonight, however, he dresses down, so to speak, to a simpler kimono, and seems somewhat surprised as he takes in Tassara's preparations. For most it would be an insignificant tell, just an adjusting of a lock of his own hair, but it spoke volumes to those that knew what to look in the elf's physical tells. 

Hayao was impressed.

"...good evening," he tells her at first, and then falls into a kneel at the low table. "You accomplished all of this by yourself?" he says hesitantly, and looks up at her. "It looks...excellent."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2016)

"Oi!" Smack, "Ow!" " Smack, "Ye fucker!"

Sgaille laughs.

"Shut it, you!"

Duncan gets hit repeatedly with the shikai

"Yer enjoyin this a bit too much ye long eared bastard!" 

"OW!"

After a dozen smacks, Duncan tries shifting his weight again. This time, though he eventually falls over, he manages to dodge the incoming swing.

"Ha!" Duncan says as he points. "In real combat I'd be dead, cos I'm flat on me arse, but I'm callin it a win! Let's go out drinkin te celebrate!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2016)

There is a slight relief and a blushed smile on Tassara's face. She is w. "Well, Rin suggested the right dishes as well as where and how things should be placed. Max helped me by checking some recipe books and getting the correct ingredients. I couldn't have done it without them. I do hope I got the flavor right, though..." she chuckles and sits on the opposite side of the table. "I got used to cooking meat with lots of condiments for the group. This is something completely different. Distinct, yet subtle and delicate flavors. Lots of importance on textures and colors. Different ways of cooking methods. This is not simply tasty food... it is an experience for the senses" 

"Rin told me the food is to be taken after some tea... but I forgot to ask the right way to serve it" she apologizes, unsure of the right protocol in this case.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

Vergil said:


> "Oi!" Smack, "Ow!" " Smack, "Ye fucker!"
> 
> Sgaille laughs.
> 
> ...


Hayao's lips curl upwards towards the beginnings of a smile as he continues his barrage of strikes against Duncan, before he nods once in acceptance of the other man's movements. "Don't give up how you were dancing, it's just a principle to keep in mind, yes? Your blade is still an extension of yourself, just use it as a counterweight...to obfuscate your center. If you tilt it...like so," he says, and then falls into a wilting high guard stance, angling the blade's hilt up, and the edge downwards - "...you essentially shift your center and make it that much harder for your enemies to lock onto, if you understand my meaning."


soulnova said:


> There is a slight relief and a blushed smile on Tassara's face. She is w. "Well, Rin suggested the right dishes as well as where and how things should be placed. Max helped me by checking some recipe books and getting the correct ingredients. I couldn't have done it without them. I do hope I got the flavor right, though..." she chuckles and sits on the opposite side of the table. "I got used to cooking meat with lots of condiments for the group. This is something completely different. Distinct, yet subtle and delicate flavors. Lots of importance on textures and colors. Different ways of cooking methods. This is not simply tasty food... it is an experience for the senses"
> 
> "Rin told me the food is to be taken after some tea... but I forgot to ask the right way to serve it" she apologizes, unsure of the right protocol in this case.



Hayao removes his glasses, shuts his eyes, and listens intently to her explanation, nodding along here and there in apparent appreciation. When he opens them, he rises, and silently takes the tea pot before moving through the gradual motions of the tea ceremony as he remembered them. He serves her first, and then himself. "I'm not supposed to speak while performing this...but I believe an exception can be made to tell you thank you," he says neatly, and then resumes sitting. "And I'll have to thank Max and Rin as well. This...is a nice change of pace."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 15, 2016)

Nissa poured over her spellbook, ignoring the throbbing headache as the looked over the squirming runes inscribed within.  It was always a headache, reading over the strange symbols until they were burned into her mind but that was the way she could contribute to the others.  And it was the way she first established a link with Fluffykins so long ago.

Her studies were interrupted by the hulking form of Ironwall.  "Your assistance is required," the construct's voice boomed at her from above, it was somewhat startling though curious at the same time, the metal creature never approached her before, if ever she approached it.

"You need my help?"  Curiosity was certainly winning out this time.  "What for?  Don't you already have enough, uh, you to help?  You're better at crafting than me anyway, even when there aren't dozens of you."

"Focal concentration of external planar energies is required to facilitate greater expanded prototyping.  This form has insufficient precision at focusing energy, assistance is required."  The monotone voice droned on.

"Magic?  You need me to do magic for you?  For something you're making?"  She peeped up more than curious now.

The construct corrected, "external planar energy is required, for prototype 67c."

"Magic.  Maaa-giiic."  Nissa giggled, it was strange enough seeing him here she couldn't help but push it.  "You can say it, I know you can!"

"Term 'magic' incorrect based off of flawed understanding of energy flows between planes.  External planar energy is focused within this plane for effects that supersede the laws in place for this realm."  It continued emotionlessly droning on.

She feigned disappointment, "oh well I don't know how to focus external planar energy."  It was difficult not to giggle.

"Statement in error," the construct began.  "On multiple times in the past this one has seen the use of focused planar energies for the facility of transmutation of raw materials into refined state, this functionality is required--"

She cut it off, "nope, can't do it."  She paused for just a moment before continuing, "I know the _magic_ spell fabricate though."

There was a pause, the metal creature motionless.  She briefly wondered if there were gears inside it spinning like a clock had.  Finally after a few moments it spoke again, "this one requires your assistance to perform feats as previously depicted."

The brownie giggled, it was amazingly persistent.  "Okay, okay, lead on metalman."  She hopped on an invisible disk and floated after the constuct.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2016)

**since the start of week 1**
Implanted Ioun Stones


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn asks Tassara and Drell to help implant them into his body each day.


> Once the owner establishes this bond with the stone, he can have it implanted in his body, which takes 1 hour. This requires a DC 25 Heal check (with a ?5 penalty if the owner is the one performing the surgery) and a DC 25 Knowledge (arcana) check to succeed.


 Drell and Tassara should beat the checks easily together each time leaving it up to Ulysesn to make the important checks.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ioun stone: Vibrant Purple Prism 
Cha check:1d20+11
14+11 = 25
2 con dmg

Ulysesn succeeds
Clear spindle: This stone *sustains the wearer without food or water.*.
1d20+11
11+11 = 22
1 con dmg
Ulysesn succeeds

Eastern Star:under the effects of *comprehend languages* at all times.
1d20+11
16+11 = 27
Con dmg 2

Ulysesn succeeds

Western Star: User can alter his appearance as *disguise self. *When disguised, user *can render ioun stones in his possession invisible.*
1d20+11
15+11 = 26

con dmg 2

Dusty Rose Prism: +1 insight bonus to AC.
1d20+11
17+11 = 28

con dmg 2.




Ulysesn manages to succeed on every Ioun stone in his possession.
Ulysesn takes a total of 9 temp con dmg. Tassara or any healer can easily heal this with lesser restoration along with proper rest.

Through training with Makenna, his inner self, and determination Ulysesn has become a druid replacing all of his ranger and barb levels with druid at the end of the week unlocking more of his potential. He preps proper spells.
Prepared spells

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 




Orisons
Fire Eyes
Read Magic
Detect Magic
Stabilize

Ion stone:
Calling the Flock Home(1)
Divine Presence(2)

Fire Domain (Arson) spells:
1st  Burning hands, 2nd Flaming sphere, 3rd Fireball
4th Wall of fire, 5th Flame strike, 6th Fire seeds, 7th Delayed blast fireball

*Spoiler*: _Level 1(7)_ 




heightened-awareness
Hawkeye
Rot of ages
Wind Tunnel
Keen Senses
Blossoming Footsteps
Alarm




*Spoiler*: _Level 2(7)_ 




Primal Hunter(3.5),
Kelpstrand(3.5),
Barkskin(PF)
HeartFire
Endure Elements, Communal, 
Evergreen
Earthfast(3.5)




*Spoiler*: _Level 3(6)_ 



Resist Energy, Communal
Vigor,Mass Lesser(3.5),
Venomfire(3.5),
Primal instinct(3.5)
Attune Form
Alter Fortune(3.5)
Augment Object(every 2 weeks)




*Spoiler*: _Level 4(6)_ 




Last Breath(3.5)
Bear's Heart(3.5)
Freedom of Movement
Protection from Energy, Communal(PF)
Enhance Wild Shape
Wind at back




*Spoiler*: _Level 5(5)_ 




Plant Body(3.5)
Owl's Insight(3.5)
Control Winds,
Fickle Winds(PF)
Blizzard(3.5)




*Spoiler*: _Level 6(4)_ 



Dispel Magic, Greater(PF)
Stormwalk(3.5) (teleport)
Bones of the Earth(3.5)
Move Earth
Call of the twilight defender(3.5)(+38 temp hp until run out) (cast a day ahead of time if expended)




*Spoiler*: _Level 7(2)_ 



Rain of Roses
Master Earth






Ulysesn  Sacrifices some of his strength near the end of the week and casts Valiant Steed, Summoning a Unicorn to serve him for a year straight.
Loses 1 str.
Ulysesn casts Cry of Ysgard summoning bariaur Rangers defenders of Ysgard 2d4+0
2,2+0 = 4 in his service for one year.
2 str dmg.
Text on the spells.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Summoned Bariaur defenders*
> You call 2d4 bariaur defenders of Ysgard (see Chapter 8: Monsters) from the plains of Ysgard to your location. They serve you for up to a year, and you may dismiss them at any time. They are intelligent, so you can assign them different tasks. They can refuse to complete a quest or otherwise take on complex burdens without your supervision.
> 
> No matter how many times you cast this spell, you can control no more than four bariaur rangers; others are released from service and return to Ysgard immediately. You choose which creatures to release.
> ...





Stats on the summons

(52 hp each)

(81 hp each, has animal companions and many skills)
Ulysesn asks Tassara to cast restoration once on him to help heal the damage.
Ulysesn asks the unicorn to accompany him and for the Summoned Bariaur defenders to help defend the base along with the other followers.


Ulysesn casts Call of the Twilight Defender summoning a twilight guardian that imparts temporary life into him. (+38 hp) 259/221 hp until spent.
Ulysesn casts Primal Hunter.
You gain a +5 competence bonus on Climb, Jump, and Swim checks for 24 hours.
Ulysesn casts primal instinct
a +5 competence bonus on initiative and Survival checks for 24 hours.
Ulysesn gains uncanny dodge for those 24 hours.

Ulysesn takes his lesser extend rod and uses it casting Augment Object 3 times on his equipment doubling the length that it takes effect.((26 days))
It's casted on
Imperverious Greater Crossbow +1
Handwraps of Assassinating Rapid Wrath +1
Magic Soulfire clothing +1


> ( This spell adds +20 to the break DC of the object and doubles its hardness and hit points. An augmented object also gains a saving throw against spells when unattended as if it were a magic item (save bonus equals 2 + half the caster level).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2016)

(( and back to the plot))


WorkingMoogle said:


> "Orcs," he says with a hint of pain.  "They've always been a thorn in this region.  I've been to the wilds before, perhaps I can see if there are signs of any disturbances."  He still seems a bit untrusting of the group but he doesn't seem hostile.



Ulysesn walks up to the man and gives him 500 gp.
"To restart you on your travels so you can prepare. I'm putting my trust in you here. I hope it isn't misplaced. I suggest you ask for Ironwall's services to make the most of that money."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

Hayao also sells his Fire Elemental Obi and Cloak of Resistance +3 to get a Belt of Physical Might +6 (Dex/Con) and Cloak of Resistance +5 from the looting of Ricket's group.

39,562 + 12,000 + 8,000 =  59,562 gp

59,562 - 45,000 - 12,500 = 2,062 gp


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

"Oi ye bloody arsehole.  'Scuse me accent." Tia catches *Hayao *at some point during the second week, "Ah dunno wha' cha did to th general, but thanks fer turning him intae who 'e is." She laughs, "I mean twas nae way happy from wha e's said.  But now e's workin towards a few goals 'e wouldn'tve even considered before." Her ears twitch slightly, looking up at the elf, "Ahm gonna give th lil redhead e has an eye on a good chat too.  But e's got motivation, an thas wha matters.  'Ppearently 'e had a lack o motivation other than rebellion fer a while.  An e's got too much pride to admit it tae ye, but he knows wha' e did wrong an is trying tae do things right with th lass.  E says tha e had a hard time adjusting to having feelings an it ended up nothing but lust.  'E wants tae apologize, jus didn't know how tae." She laughs a bit, "seems me thank ya turned intae apologizin in 'is stead.  But dun let a lass like Tass get away from ye.  Ah see tha' look in both yer eye and 'er's." She smiles at him knowingly, limping back slightly to bow politely.

---

When * Max *brings the cake Hex laughs, "You need not bring me this," he uses greater hat of disguise to turn into a well dressed human man, giving her a charming smile, "however, since you did, allow me the honor of your company.  Come, sit.  I will get us a couple of plates and you can enjoy it with me." He raises to his feet, collecting a pair of plates and a knife to cut it with.

When he comes back he sets them on a table and begins slicing for the two of them, "I am a brass dragon, my hoard is not of shiny things, but stories." He places a slice on her plate, "Would you please enlighten me of yours?" the dragon takes a bite of the cake, watching Max's movements.

---

Tia goes to *Lantana*, sitting down with a cup of tea with her, “Lass, I have tae thank ye.  You've really helped Yuki grow.  All ah know is wha ah have seen since ah met ye both, an tha is a sight tae see.  Even in the little amount of time ah've been aroun, ah've seen ye both grow an ahm glad.  'E's really tryin tae become a better person for ye, an ye've given im a rock tae rely on tha' e needed.” Her ears perk and tail wags slightly, “E's got goals now, an workin hard at em cause o ye.  Giving himself needed closure an a mission tae help ye figure things out.  Whether ye want 'im tae or no.  Is good tae see.”


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks up to the man and gives him 500 gp.
> "To restart you on your travels so you can prepare. I'm putting my trust in you here. I hope it isn't misplaced. I suggest you ask for Ironwall's services to make the most of that money."



The man buys a bow and some arrows and promptly heads out from the base not looking back.



Captain Obvious said:


> Tia goes to *Lantana*, sitting down with a cup of tea with her, “Lass, I have tae thank ye.  You've really helped Yuki grow.  All ah know is wha ah have seen since ah met ye both, an tha is a sight tae see.  Even in the little amount of time ah've been aroun, ah've seen ye both grow an ahm glad.  'E's really tryin tae become a better person for ye, an ye've given im a rock tae rely on tha' e needed.” Her ears perk and tail wags slightly, “E's got goals now, an workin hard at em cause o ye.  Giving himself needed closure an a mission tae help ye figure things out.  Whether ye want 'im tae or no.  Is good tae see.”



Lantana blushes slightly at the praise, looking down into her tea as she sips.  "Me?  I haven't done anything.  Yuki has been a protector, helping to keep me safe.  If anything I should be thanking him."  She pauses to bow her head slightly, "but if that has given him chances to grow I am happy for him all the same."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Oi ye bloody arsehole.  'Scuse me accent." Tia catches *Hayao *at some point during the second week, "Ah dunno wha' cha did to th general, but thanks fer turning him intae who 'e is." She laughs, "I mean twas nae way happy from wha e's said.  But now e's workin towards a few goals 'e wouldn'tve even considered before." Her ears twitch slightly, looking up at the elf, "Ahm gonna give th lil redhead e has an eye on a good chat too.  But e's got motivation, an thas wha matters.  'Ppearently 'e had a lack o motivation other than rebellion fer a while.  An e's got too much pride to admit it tae ye, but he knows wha' e did wrong an is trying tae do things right with th lass.  E says tha e had a hard time adjusting to having feelings an it ended up nothing but lust.  'E wants tae apologize, jus didn't know how tae." She laughs a bit, "seems me thank ya turned intae apologizin in 'is stead.  But dun let a lass like Tass get away from ye.  Ah see tha' look in both yer eye and 'er's." She smiles at him knowingly, limping back slightly to bow politely.



Hayao pauses his moving from one barrack to the next, apparently giving missives to his troops, and then stops to listen to Tia patiently while she speaks. He reaches a hand up towards his left neck afterwards, and brushes them past the side of it towards the end, before he settles his hand against his side again, and clears his throat. "I appreciate your taking the time to share those words," he says in an exceptionally controlled manner, before he gives the barest of bows back, and continues back on his way if Tia doesn't offer a reply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2016)

Drell assists Ulysesn with his ioun stone implants and takes notice of his intense retraining. "You've certainly been pushing yourself recently," he notes in between projects. "Did something specific spur this newfound effort?"

Drell also sells his Headband of Vast Intelligence (+18000), and has Ironwall create a Suzerain Scepter (-10,000) and a Headband of Mental Prowess +6 (Int/Cha) (Knowledge Arcana/Planes) (-45,000)

Total GP: 68748.988

EDIT: Are we counted as having Great Renown for the purposes of leadership scores?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 15, 2016)

Lantana sat for a moment, resting from her last bout of training.  It was getting easier though the slightest waver still met with a tumbling fall or rough landing.  She rebuked, in a few hours she could soak in a hot bath and all would be better.  As she started to rise she saw a shifting of the light as _she_ approached.

The girl called Makenna, glowing with her own internal light as if the gods themselves didn't want her to ever walk in shadows.  She approached with her ever-present smile and spoke, "Lantana, right?  We haven't really had a chance to talk since I," the girl paused, slightly hesitant, "got back."

Lantana finished pushing herself up, joints and muscles aching.  "No, some of us have been busy working," it came out colder than she intended and was immediately met with a slight flinch from the younger girl.

It didn't stop her from trying though, "you were training?  Maybe we could train together?  Learn from each other?"  Her voice didn't seem diminished at all, still beaming with optimism.

Somewhat reluctantly Lantana nodded before speaking, "I don't have any sparing equipment though.  It would have to be unarmed."

The girl nodded and replied eagerly, "that's fine, it will keep us from hurting each other anyway."  She took a relaxed, almost casual stance with her arms held out slightly wide to balance.  Lantana mentally scoffed at the dismissal, she knew how hard bare hands could be from her fuzzy memories of captivity.

Lantana focused for a moment, drawing on her mental energies, and the world became crisper, keenly aware of every movement.  She started forward with a quick strike, if the girl was going to treat this with a relaxed posture she'd a least sting for it.  Surprisingly though she shifted, a slow graceful motion just before the hit arrived and the girl's palm caught her with a spin shoving her out of the way.

Shifting to defense Lantana reviewed what happened, it was subtle, just enough energy to avoid the attack, she gave a slight nod of commendation as the other woman began her dance.  Movement everywhere, wasteful and flashy, it was an absurd style.

Yet it worked, she had to admit, as a series of slaps landed about her.  There was no strength to the girl's hands, but Lantana was in touch enough with her mortality to admit that a blade in those hands would have left her marred.  She tried again, this time getting more fancy, with focus she changed her stance, stepping into the inbetween, and appears behind the girl striking swiftly at her center.  Even as the girl turned to face her she shifted her weight impossibly, almost throwing herself at the ground to deflect the strike.  She rebounded against the ground and struck back with another series of touches.

Again and again they exchanged, the dancer moving gracefully and avoiding the brunt of the attacks, the few times she did connect forced at an odd angle for negligible damage.  All the while collecting an increasing count of taps on her own.  Finally she called for an end, there was no point keeping score here.  "How?"  Was the best she could manage, "how do you know every time?"

"I just listen to the music," she said cheerfully.  "I don't really know how, I just do it."

Of all the slaps endured that one was by far the harshest, "you 'just do it?'"  She stopped to catch her breath, exasperated.  "Do you have any idea how hard I work to just try to keep up?  And you 'just do it?'"

The girl gave her a look that was almost apologetic, "I wish I could explain it better, I really do, it just comes naturally."  Lantana's stomach tightened at the sound of it.

"Clearly the gods wish you success in life," she says not even bothering to hide the bitterness.  "The rest of us need to work at it though.  If you'll excuse me."  Even as she chided herself mentally for getting so bothered by it she triggered the magic in her boots and rocketed into the air wanting nothing more than some distance between her and the ground for a while.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana blushes slightly at the praise, looking down into her tea as she sips.  "Me?  I haven't done anything.  Yuki has been a protector, helping to keep me safe.  If anything I should be thanking him."  She pauses to bow her head slightly, "but if that has given him chances to grow I am happy for him all the same."


"Aye, but e wants tae help you grow too.  Think you'll be a bloody great team, jus need a bit o training an a bit more trust an ye'll be like me an hex." the fox nods, taking a drink of tea, "Ah can usually read people, but yer hard to read.  How have ye been doing?  Anything new in that mind o yers?"



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao pauses his moving from one barrack to the next, apparently giving missives to his troops, and then stops to listen to Tia patiently while she speaks. He reaches a hand up towards his left neck afterwards, and brushes them past the side of it towards the end, before he settles his hand against his side again, and clears his throat. "I appreciate your taking the time to share those words," he says in an exceptionally controlled manner, before he gives the barest of bows back, and continues back on his way if Tia doesn't offer a reply.


Before he continues on his way, "Ye do a bloody great job with your soldiers.  Couldn' do a better job meself."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

He considers Tia for a moment or so longer. He seems like he's just about to depart without a reply, before his posture settles, and the elf speaks up. "I've gotten the impression that you've had previous military service in the past, experience with war. Where did you fight?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

"Naisrep," Tia thinks for a moment before continuing, "War is always goin there.  We fight with th' beasts, we fight everyone at th borders.  Me an Hex had good luck out there in th warzones.  Lost me leg in but a goblin raid on a city." She rests her weight on the peg leg as to serve a point, "Wha' about ye?  Any wars before joinin with yer friends?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell assists Ulysesn with his ioun stone implants and takes notice of his intense retraining. "You've certainly been pushing yourself recently," he notes in between projects. "Did something specific spur this newfound effort?"



"I haven't been honest with myself... The truth of the matter is that I've been holding myself back. I realized this when I saw my other selves. 
One who was one with the wind and utterly free, One that was bound to his father's ideas weighed down by armor. One who was one with nature and understood life and deaths weight. "
Ulysesn motions to the vines on himself.
"Makenna died to the blackwind sacrificing herself, Makenna never forgave me, then Makenna's father lived, my father converted to Raconteur and helped rekindle our vows."
Ulysesn closes his eyes
"Each a  different path."
Then opens them

"I realized that my motivations for traveling with you all have been false for a long time. I don't wish to lead Dnalge or be a noble, or find dragons. Truth is I never have. I've been running away from myself, from what must be done.  I need the strength to keep up with Makenna. She's going to become stronger and stronger. As will all of you. I must become more than I am, because if we don't. If all of us don't we will fail."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2016)

*@HEX*
"I do need to thank you. I mean, you just arrived to the group a couple of weeks ago and we had barely crossed words"


"Brass dragon indeed" Max giggles and takes a plate. "My story? I think I can tell you that. I lost my mom when I was a kid, so for a while I ended up in the orphanage with Tass. She was a little older than me but she was already looking after everyone..." she looks at the cake for a second blinking "I just realized... I don't know if she knows how NOT to do that. To look after everybody" she frowns but shakes her head, dismising the thought and taking a fork. "In any case, a relative came for me after a while and she helped me enter the Magic Academy in Ylati. That's where I made contact with Charlie" she takes a bite of the cake.



--------------------

Tassara nods silently and takes her cup closer to percieve the aroma fully. She holds it there for a couple of seconds, with her eyes closed and Hayao might realize she's giving a short silent prayer before the meal. She will follow Hayao's cue for the right moment to start drinking the tea and when they can speak again freely.


"A change of pace is needed after what we have been through the past few days. We must enjoy the little things and relax a bit. Cooking was also a nice way to unwind for me. I have noticed you training with Duncan and Makenna in the morning. That's good"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Naisrep," Tia thinks for a moment before continuing, "War is always goin there.  We fight with th' beasts, we fight everyone at th borders.  Me an Hex had good luck out there in th warzones.  Lost me leg in but a goblin raid on a city." She rests her weight on the peg leg as to serve a point, "Wha' about ye?  Any wars before joinin with yer friends?"


This doesn't take him long to answer. "Existence is war. The entire purpose of the samurai caste is to wage war for their lord, be indispensable." He closes his eyes momentarily, and then folds his arms over his chest. "Large scale operations aren't my forte or what the Order is used to, however. Undead and demonic hordes showing up in such large numbers has not been common. But it is what the Order, and Toyatomi Clan's, sworn duty has been to the Crown of Dnalgne."


soulnova said:


> Tassara nods silently and takes her cup closer to percieve the aroma fully. She holds it there for a couple of seconds, with her eyes closed and Hayao might realize she's giving a short silent prayer before the meal. She will follow Hayao's cue for the right moment to start drinking the tea and when they can speak again freely.
> 
> 
> "A change of pace is needed after what we have been through the past few days. We must enjoy the little things and relax a bit. Cooking was also a nice way to unwind for me. I have noticed you training with Duncan and Makenna in the morning. That's good"



His ears flicker once and then his eyes close as he lets her continue her prayer. Then he starts to show her the way in which you build your plate; mostly taking bits and pieces from around the table, creating a whole from them all. He starts to begin, but then pauses. "May I make a breach of etiquette, and join you on that side?" he asks suddenly, sounding a bit hesitant, but continuing with his thoughts even if she says no. "Variety is the spice of life, after all," he says, before he starts to nibble on some of the pickled vegetables. "Yes. It's been...enlightening, I suppose the word would be? Makenna's style of fighting is a blessing. Though...I admit to a lingering wariness concerning her. There's still so much we do not know. And I'm still of the Order. Am I being paranoid in a situation that doesn't warrant it?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

soulnova said:


> *@HEX*
> "I do need to thank you. I mean, you just arrived to the group a couple of weeks ago and we had barely crossed words"
> 
> 
> "Brass dragon indeed" Max giggles and takes a plate. "My story? I think I can tell you that. I lost my mom when I was a kid, so for a while I ended up in the orphanage with Tass. She was a little older than me but she was already looking after everyone..." she looks at the cake for a second blinking "I just realized... I don't know if she knows how NOT to do that. To look after everybody" she frowns but shakes her head, dismising the thought and taking a fork. "In any case, a relative came for me after a while and she helped me enter the Magic Academy in Ylati. That's where I made contact with Charlie" she takes a bite of the cake.



"I would honestly doubt if she did know how not to." He takes a bite as well, savoring the flavor, "It is delicious." He thinks for a moment, "So, Max and Charlie, bound by the thread of fate.  It could make for an intriguing book." he takes another bite, "I am sure an intelligent young woman like yourself could pen an impressive novel based on truth and the input of her companion.? He nods, ?Did you have a favorite subject to study?  Perhaps a teacher you adored?  What was it like when you were there??



Hidden Nin said:


> This doesn't take him long to answer. "Existence is war. The entire purpose of the samurai caste is to wage war for their lord, be indispensable." He closes his eyes momentarily, and then folds his arms over his chest. "Large scale operations aren't my forte or what the Order is used to, however. Undead and demonic hordes showing up in such large numbers has not been common. But it is what the Order, and Toyatomi Clan's, sworn duty has been to the Crown of Dnalgne."



?Aye, ah know that feelin.? She pauses to seriously look at his face, ?Is been sappin ye, hasn't it?  The exhaustion o takin care o yer soldiers.  Physically yer fine, but yer mind...seein yer comrades become injured an sick beyond repair ain't nice.  Ye are never truly fine with it.  Ye want revenge, but ye can't have it, ye have too many responsibilities.  Especially ye.  Yer soldiers are here, samurai created for th sole purpose of destroying every beast not from this plane that plagues the land.? her accent disappearing, perhaps sobering herself, ?Your casualties are fierce because of their otherworldly power and there's nothing you can do about it.  You need to be home, commanding your troops, but you can't, you're sent elsewhere because of the troubles in the land...You distance yourself to not get attatched.?

?Call it a hunch, but I'm not far off, am I?  I drink to forget, until I can force that pain away.  If you ever need someone to talk to about it, I'll listen.?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2016)

"Yes, of course you may" Tassara chuckles and motions him to her side of the table. She takes her plate and serves herself. Those shrimps have been eyeing her since she fried them. 

"Makenna? I dont think you should worry about her. At least not in that sense. Her heart is good... I guess almost literally. Accidents happen, though... but she wouldnt willingly do harm to innocents. When I have seen her fighting the devils, she is almost like an angel of holy fire"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?Aye, ah know that feelin.? She pauses to seriously look at his face, ?Is been sappin ye, hasn't it?  The exhaustion o takin care o yer soldiers.  Physically yer fine, but yer mind...seein yer comrades become injured an sick beyond repair ain't nice.  Ye are never truly fine with it.  Ye want revenge, but ye can't have it, ye have too many responsibilities.  Especially ye.  Yer soldiers are here, samurai created for th sole purpose of destroying every beast not from this plane that plagues the land.? her accent disappearing, perhaps sobering herself, ?Your casualties are fierce because of their otherworldly power and there's nothing you can do about it.  You need to be home, commanding your troops, but you can't, you're sent elsewhere because of the troubles in the land...You distance yourself to not get attatched.?
> 
> ?Call it a hunch, but I'm not far off, am I?  I drink to forget, until I can force that pain away.  If you ever need someone to talk to about it, I'll listen.?


At first, there's a gradual shift in body language, until at a certain point Hayao's posture shifts like a cold snap. He relaxes his expression into one of perfect blankness, and then settles his hands behind his back. "We know our duty. Was there anything else you wished to ask?"


soulnova said:


> "Yes, of course you may" Tassara chuckles and motions him to her side of the table. She takes her plate and serves herself. Those shrimps have been eyeing her since she fried them.
> 
> "Makenna? I dont think you should worry about her. At least not in that sense. Her heart is good... I guess almost literally. Accidents happen, though... but she wouldnt willingly do harm to innocents. When I have seen her fighting the devils, she is almost like an angel of holy fire"


He settles in beside her smoothly, studying her neck with an idle curiosity. "I think these colors suit you especially well," he says absently, before he recalls his thoughts, and continues. "Not consciously, no. But the episode at the town...when she fell to the Warden...I always feel as though it could happen again. If she so much as slips."

He's quiet after that, and then glances back up at her. "How're things going with that archer Ulysesn's captured?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Aye, but e wants tae help you grow too.  Think you'll be a bloody great team, jus need a bit o training an a bit more trust an ye'll be like me an hex." the fox nods, taking a drink of tea, "Ah can usually read people, but yer hard to read.  How have ye been doing?  Anything new in that mind o yers?"



"You are too kind," she says before pausing to sip her tea again.  "But truly it takes everything I have to keep up, it's the others that have allowed me to survive as long as I have.  I suppose that must have been my defining character trait, whatever it takes to survive."  Her voice has a hint of sadness to it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> At first, there's a gradual shift in body language, until at a certain point Hayao's posture shifts like a cold snap. He relaxes his expression into one of perfect blankness, and then settles his hands behind his back. "We know our duty. Was there anything else you wished to ask?"



"No, that's it.  Don't stress yourself too much, you'll catch something." she snaps into a salute, "I am honored to call you a comrade." once dismissed she leaves to allow him back to his duties.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I haven't been honest with myself... The truth of the matter is that I've been holding myself back. I realized this when I saw my other selves.
> One who was one with the wind and utterly free, One that was bound to his father's ideas weighed down by armor. One who was one with nature and understood life and deaths weight. "
> Ulysesn motions to the vines on himself.
> "Makenna died to the blackwind sacrificing herself, Makenna never forgave me, then Makenna's father lived, my father converted to Raconteur and helped rekindle our vows."
> ...



"That's...surprisingly mature of you," Drell says, inclining his head. "When I first met you and Makkena, I wrote you both off. I believed her irrelevant and you a child. And yet she has proven her worth, and you your maturity." He pauses for a moment. "When I was younger, early on in my friendship with Tessara, I would often say things that came across as...callous. Even for me. I learned, in those early years, that rebuilding a relationship you've broken is a monumental task. There is no shortcut, no grand gesture that will do your work for you. Only the grind of being the person you need to be, day after day, hour after hour. I do not believe the old Ulysesn would've had the patience or wisdom to see the necessary work through to the end, but maybe now you can."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "You are too kind," she says before pausing to sip her tea again.  "But truly it takes everything I have to keep up, it's the others that have allowed me to survive as long as I have.  I suppose that must have been my defining character trait, whatever it takes to survive."  Her voice has a hint of sadness to it.



"Only ye can choose how yer defined." Tia watches her, "Yer also viewed differently by each one ye meet.  Like Drell for example is a pretentious arsehole...wait, nae a good example." she snorts, "Tae me yer a brave'un, combattin yer fears wid th courage o a dragon.  Tae Yuki, yer the world an more, listenin tae im talk when we're collectin things.  Doin wha ye do, is no jus wha it takes tae survive." She nods, poofing out the fur on her chest a little bit.  "Wha it takes to survive would be...staying back ere an no' adventurin wid us, even wid th' bit o complaint ye give.  Yer obviously a city lass, bu' ye have been enjoin all the adventures, aye?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "No, that's it.  Don't stress yourself too much, you'll catch something." she snaps into a salute, "I am honored to call you a comrade." once dismissed she leaves to allow him back to his duties.



He mirrors the salute, nodding. "As you were." Then he turns to move off.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2016)

"Thank you. I like the color" 

"I think she is in more control now. Ill keep an eye on her to make sure she doesnt fall."

"Cornelius..." she sighs "Well, he will not try to kill us at least. He might not like us either, but I managed to convince him to focus on another foe. He was unaware of Rose identity too..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2016)

"...I didn't expect it to have such a positive outcome. It speaks volumes about you, and Ulysesn."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Only ye can choose how yer defined." Tia watches her, "Yer also viewed differently by each one ye meet.  Like Drell for example is a pretentious arsehole...wait, nae a good example." she snorts, "Tae me yer a brave'un, combattin yer fears wid th courage o a dragon.  Tae Yuki, yer the world an more, listenin tae im talk when we're collectin things.  Doin wha ye do, is no jus wha it takes tae survive." She nods, poofing out the fur on her chest a little bit.  "Wha it takes to survive would be...staying back ere an no' adventurin wid us, even wid th' bit o complaint ye give.  Yer obviously a city lass, bu' ye have been enjoin all the adventures, aye?"



"Traveling with everyone has its upside," she laughs slightly.  "When I'm not facing near-certain death."

"But it's not bravery that drives me.  There are dangers waiting for me either way, at least this way I have others around me to help."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> "...I didn't expect it to have such a positive outcome. It speaks volumes about you, and Ulysesn."



"We still need to see how it turns out in the future, but I feel optimistic"

"Ulysesn has really changed after the mirrors..." she keeps silent for a second while eating the pickled vegetables. "I guess everyone did. Max is so much stronger now, even without Charlie."

"I noticed some new skills from you but I'm not exactly familiar with combat techniques, but they seemed impressive" she looks at him interested as if hoping he would tell her more about it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "We still need to see how it turns out in the future, but I feel optimistic"
> 
> "Ulysesn has really changed after the mirrors..." she keeps silent for a second while eating the pickled vegetables. "I guess everyone did. Max is so much stronger now, even without Charlie."
> 
> "I noticed some new skills from you but I'm not exactly familiar with combat techniques, but they seemed impressive" she looks at him interested as if hoping he would tell her more about it.



There's a natural modesty that shines through when she says that, and he ducks his head a bit, nodding. "I've always had an interest in different techniques, but...after the dream, my connection with the element of water feels. Exceptional. I can breath water as easily as air, swimming is like second nature, I can impart my blows with the crash of waves, whether a blade or my bare fists." He swirls a thin finger through his tea. "...but you've seemed different since that time, too. What did you see when you entered the mirror?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

"I'm jealous, I have never been a good swimmer. I usually sink. Even without the armor" she blushes embarrassed and covers her mouth with a napkin. "I mean... I could call in nature and transform into something that swims but I don't think that counts"


"Ah, really?" she looks down at herself a little surprised when he mentions she seemed different. "Well, I saw... possibilities. Some stronger than others... others more truer to me than others" she grows quieter, more solemn. "A holy warrior... A divine avatar of dreams... and..._ Persistence_"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I would honestly doubt if she did know how not to." He takes a bite as well, savoring the flavor, "It is delicious." He thinks for a moment, "So, Max and Charlie, bound by the thread of fate.  It could make for an intriguing book." he takes another bite, "I am sure an intelligent young woman like yourself could pen an impressive novel based on truth and the input of her companion.� He nods, �Did you have a favorite subject to study?  Perhaps a teacher you adored?  What was it like when you were there?�



"A book? Well... I had thought about taking up writing again, but for other reasons. Might as well get another chronicler kit then" she savors a bite. 

"Favorite subject? Summoning. No contest. Being able to call in creatures from another dimension willing to aid you. Oh yes, thank you, I'll take two."

"Didn't like any particular teacher. Most of them were wizards and... well, I'm more of an spontaneous type. They didn't bully me or anything but they obviously had their favorites"

"The place was bustling. There was always a class someone had to run to, experiments being done... There was a lot of pressure for many. Their families wanted their kids to be able to sit on the council of Ylati one day. My aunt just wanted me to be able to support myself and I was just thankful I had a place to unwind and study the planes with Charlie. I never really thought about reaching for the council... That's a lot of responsibility. Lots of pressure..." she takes another bite but suddenly opens her eyes in shock and stands up raising her hand to her head in horror. 

"OH FUCK! I need to tell Tass to bring my aunt too! I mean... we weren't that close but... -SHIT!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> "That's...surprisingly mature of you," Drell says, inclining his head. "When I first met you and Makkena, I wrote you both off. I believed her irrelevant and you a child. And yet she has proven her worth, and you your maturity." He pauses for a moment. "When I was younger, early on in my friendship with Tessara, I would often say things that came across as...callous. Even for me. I learned, in those early years, that rebuilding a relationship you've broken is a monumental task. There is no shortcut, no grand gesture that will do your work for you. Only the grind of being the person you need to be, day after day, hour after hour. I do not believe the old Ulysesn would've had the patience or wisdom to see the necessary work through to the end, but maybe now you can."


"Yeah... I've a longer way to go however and I don't suspect I'll be human for much longer. "
The vines on Ulysesn's body shift
"I've been searching for a feywood cherry tree or at least information about it. The real value of it isn't the material, but the knowledge such an old tree would contain and tell. If we can find one it would be an ally to us. And, it's where I wish for my home to be made once this is over. I need your knowledge to make this easier."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "I'm jealous, I have never been a good swimmer. I usually sink. Even without the armor" she blushes embarrassed and covers her mouth with a napkin. "I mean... I could call in nature and transform into something that swims but I don't think that counts"
> 
> 
> "Ah, really?" she looks down at herself a little surprised when he mentions she seemed different. "Well, I saw... possibilities. Some stronger than others... others more truer to me than others" she grows quieter, more solemn. "A holy warrior... A divine avatar of dreams... and..._ Persistence_"



He seems skeptical, though tempers it with a good natured smile. "_You?_ Jealous of _me?_" Hayao allows himself a quiet laugh. He watches the napkin as she covers her mouth. "I could teach you, or help you practice, but learning to swim isn't a high priority right now."

His eyes trail downwards as hers do, and he quickly speaks up. "That isn't to say in a bad way. Calmer, perhaps? And your energy is...it's difficult for me to put into words in order to explain to you. Which is pointless, because you're the one feeling it..." Another thoughtful beat. "Which did you choose?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

"I chose Persistence... I have obtained insight of the cycle of life and death. My lifeforce is now much more impervious to necromantic attacks, and..." she shift slightly, hesitanting, but then looks up at Hayao with conviction  "I'll always come back. If they fell me, I'll awake at dawn from the sleep of death. Ill return, as if from a dream..."


She grows quiet, gauging his reaction and continues "With time I can learn to restore myself on the spot in battle for a second wind... and later, even to physically channel my past lives to aid me"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

"Whoooooosh!"  Nissa cried from her position atop a small floating platform.  Small to most people, to Nissa it was a veritable cart.  It swooped gracefully about the archery range alongside two other similar metal platforms about Ironwall.  The three devices occasionally shot bolts at the targets as they maneuvered while the fae shouted at them, "pew, pew, blammy, pew pew!"

Ironwall, as typical, ignored the brownie's antics and seemed simply interested in observing the results.  It brought the three platforms in a close formation and let them fire off a rapid volley of arrows into one of the targets, embedding to the fletchings.  The construct gave no indication of if it approved or disapproved of their performance, instead simply silently watching.

"Hey!  Can we make them shoot fireballs?  Boom!  Kapow!  Fire everywhere!"  Nissa's tiny voice echoed from her perch.

"Resource investment in fire-plane concentrated bursts beyond the scope of this modification,"  Ironwall droned in response continuing his testing.

Nissa spun from her perch to look down, nearly falling in the process, "wait, is that a yes?  We could?  We're totally doing that next.  Even if evocation spells are hard I'll figure it out!  Blamo!  Kaboom!"  The points her fingers firing at imaginary targets as the platform flies around.

Seemingly finished the two unoccupied platforms float over to Ironwall and attach seemlessly to the construct's back.  The third lowers to the ground politely waiting for Nissa to hop off.  The fae pouts, "over already?  But we barely started!"

"Data from prototype 74b has been sufficiently observed, performance modifications and streamlining is currently in process.  Further testing would be redundant."

The fae hops to the ground grumbling, "no, further testing would be _awesome._"  She puffs up her chest and gives an exaggerated sigh.  "Fine.  Keep 'prototyping' or whatever.  Make the next version faster!  And add fireballs!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "I chose Persistence... I have obtained insight of the cycle of life and death. My lifeforce is now much more impervious to necromantic attacks, and..." she shift slightly, hesitanting, but then looks up at Hayao with conviction  "I'll always come back. If they fell me, I'll awake at dawn from the sleep of death. Ill return, as if from a dream..."
> 
> 
> She grows quiet, gauging his reaction and continues "With time I can learn to restore myself on the spot in battle for a second wind... and later, even to physically channel my past lives to aid me"



Hayao sits there in silence looking back at her, and allowing her to explain fully without brooking any interruption. When she's finished, he clears his throat, and then raises a hand towards her cheek, nodding. "That's...colossal news. I'm not sure what to say. How do you know? Can you feel it?" He scrutinizes her again. "Your chi...it really is. That's the change. Tassara this is...have you told anyone?" He begins to smile back at her, even if it was small.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

"I... I have not told anyone else, not even Max. Is a more subtle thing than what the others have gained" she places her hand over his on her cheek.

"I can come back on the place I fall or one previously set  of my choosing" she adds. "I guess that can allow me to be closer to the frontlines to help. You dont have to worry about me in battle then"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "I... I have not told anyone else, not even Max. Is a more subtle thing than what the others have gained" she places her hand over his on her cheek.
> 
> "I can come back on the place I fall or one previously set  of my choosing" she adds. "I guess that can allow me to be closer to the frontlines to help. You dont have to worry about me in battle then"



"Have you chosen where it is?" he asks after considering it. "I don't _have _to. Though...I admit that I probably will, still, against all reason."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

"Hn, I havent chosen yet. I wouldnt be able to change it until later on, so I had hoped you could help me decide a suitable place" Tassara tilts her head with a warm smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

"That's simple. Where do you feel safest?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 16, 2016)

After taking half a day from working to scout out the Emor city by the main base, Yuki tames his hair, tying it back and staring into his reflection in the mirror.  “Alright Yuki, it'll be fine, we can go out to the city for the night...” he takes a deep breath as he begins to dress up in a male kimono, a stark black with an obi the color of Lantana's own favorite kimono.  “Anything to make her happy.” he grins at himself in the mirror, doing a last brush off of the outfit before nodding, “We'll let her have a very good night before we have to be off adventuring again.” with that he leaves the bedroom to find her.

Once found, he bows deeply to her, “Come, m'lady.  I wish for you to accompany me to a night in the city.  They have a northern style festival in the Napaj district tonight.” He looks her up and down, “And you seem like you would fit in very well.” he grins widely, “We will start the night with dinner, then we will escape to the festival.  But...um...” His face flushes a bit, “I made dinner, I did some research and made some stew for us.  I tried making something to fit the theme...but it um...lets just say the kobold brothers were even afraid of its existance.  They put it in a big jar with holes and named it George.” he takes her by her hand ever so gently, “C'mon made this one at home.  Lets go eat before it gets overcooked.”

((will respond to the tia and hex things when i get a chance.  was inspired with this one.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

Tassara nods "Here" she points to where they are standing. She continues...

"But that doesnt mean one of the enemies on the mirrors couldnt be ready at the base... we are not exactly hiding our base or Drell's tower. Kaylee is spreading the news of Quiet City through the wilds so that wouldnt be a wise choice either" 

"It should be somewhere only we know, or at least, some place not entirely noticeable in the vicinity"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

Hayao studies her as he lets the question course through his mind, before he speaks up. "Tsukino Village," he says simply. "Hidden, they trust us, and we can trust them. They have little to trade, so there is little reason for outsiders, and they are well equipped to keep the place protected."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 16, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Traveling with everyone has its upside," she laughs slightly.  "When I'm not facing near-certain death."
> 
> "But it's not bravery that drives me.  There are dangers waiting for me either way, at least this way I have others around me to help."


"Either way lass, ye will have all of us protecting ye.  We've got too much invested in ye fer ye tae up an leave us." she gives her kitsune trickster grin, "If ah can say, even doe ye've been 'ere longer, Yer one o us nae matter wha."


soulnova said:


> "A book? Well... I had thought about taking up writing again, but for other reasons. Might as well get another chronicler kit then" she savors a bite.
> 
> "Favorite subject? Summoning. No contest. Being able to call in creatures from another dimension willing to aid you. Oh yes, thank you, I'll take two."
> 
> ...



"The time that I have spent with Tassara tells me that she already thought about it and will do everything within her power to find her." He gives her a calm look, "But it seems as though you have lead an interesting life."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2016)

Duncan follows Nissa and Ironwall as they do, whatever they are doing and chats to them

"So Ironwall, I feel we're not usin yer capabilities to their fullest. In yer opinion, how much have we tested ye? If I asked ye te ....follow certain parameters...could ye do it?

"For instance - I need armor. Currently I can't find any because I am too agile and it just slows me down. And te be able te merge that with something so it further increases an attribute of mine. Like my overall dexterity, or perhaps improve my willpower" 

"I'd very much like te test yer abilities."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

Tassara blinks a couple of times. "You are right" her smile broadens. "I guess I could leave via plants... because the village is only accesible by magic normally on winter."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> After taking half a day from working to scout out the Emor city by the main base, Yuki tames his hair, tying it back and staring into his reflection in the mirror.  ?Alright Yuki, it'll be fine, we can go out to the city for the night...? he takes a deep breath as he begins to dress up in a male kimono, a stark black with an obi the color of Lantana's own favorite kimono.  ?Anything to make her happy.? he grins at himself in the mirror, doing a last brush off of the outfit before nodding, ?We'll let her have a very good night before we have to be off adventuring again.? with that he leaves the bedroom to find her.
> 
> Once found, he bows deeply to her, ?Come, m'lady.  I wish for you to accompany me to a night in the city.  They have a northern style festival in the Napaj district tonight.? He looks her up and down, ?And you seem like you would fit in very well.? he grins widely, ?We will start the night with dinner, then we will escape to the festival.  But...um...? His face flushes a bit, ?I made dinner, I did some research and made some stew for us.  I tried making something to fit the theme...but it um...lets just say the kobold brothers were even afraid of its existance.  They put it in a big jar with holes and named it George.? he takes her by her hand ever so gently, ?C'mon made this one at home.  Lets go eat before it gets overcooked.?



Lantana looks up slightly surprised.  "A festival?"  She questions, "that does sound delightful."  She rises slowly and takes the offered hand, "please lead the way.  I think a night on the town will be a wonderful change."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Either way lass, ye will have all of us protecting ye.  We've got too much invested in ye fer ye tae up an leave us." she gives her kitsune trickster grin, "Yer one o us nae matter wha now."


Lantana smiles and blushes slightly, "I suppose I am at that.  I can't express how fortunate I was to meet everyone.  I suppose chance does favor me from time to time."



Vergil said:


> Duncan follows Nissa and Ironwall as they do, whatever they are doing and chats to them
> 
> "So Ironwall, I feel we're not usin yer capabilities to their fullest. In yer opinion, how much have we tested ye? If I asked ye te ....follow certain parameters...could ye do it?
> 
> ...



"This one is able to construct per design specifications given sufficient materials and time," the construct begins simply.

Nissa chimes in helpfully, "I think that's what he's asking though, 'specifications' for armor are too bulky for a graceful type like him."

Ironwall pauses a moment perhaps considering.  "Clarification understood.  Suspention in carbonite matrix would protect life functions and provide superior protection to offset mobility sacrifice."

Nissa ponders this a moment before shaking her head, "no.  No.  He doesn't want you to freeze him in a block of metal."  She shakes her head and throws her arms up in frustration for a moment before taking a breath and calming down.  "Try this: Duncan would like a new armor specification that allows him full mobility while still providing increased protection.  Can you do that?"  She seems honestly curious herself and pauses for a moment to wait for a response only to quickly interrupt again, "a _removable_ armor specification suitable to his existing skeletal system."

The construct pauses again before replying, "further clarification acknowledged."  It pauses again, "Optimal solution force projecting energy bands."

Nissa scrunches up her face thinking, "bracers of armor?  What if he wants something that can't be dispelled?  Armor that isn't reliant on 'external planar energy' for base function?"

"Testing required.  Limitations of designation 'Duncan' subject to further query.  Tentative solution alloy of aluminum, mercury, mithral, attached to fiber base, attached deflection plates of adamantium alloyed with tin, mithral, carbon.  Labor intensive design and construction process.  Estimate price for completion 5,000gp."

((He'll make a 'chain shirt' (+4 armor base) with a max dex of 12 for 5k gold.))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2016)

Duncan blinks at the conversation and rubs his forehead.

"What Nissa said but more ...uh....mobility. Also I require the armor te have additional properties, like fusing with cognizance crystals perhaps?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2016)

((while I wait for Nico to respond, feel free to pick up conversation))
**week two**
Ulysesn starts working on a garden on the base preparing soil for the seeds he plans to plant soon. A trail of flowers following him everywhere, easily now numbering in the hundreds after just an hour. "What should I plant first..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((while I wait for Nico to respond, feel free to pick up conversation))
> **week two**
> Ulysesn starts working on a garden on the base preparing soil for the seeds he plans to plant soon. A trail of flowers following him everywhere, easily now numbering in the hundreds after just an hour. "What should I plant first..."



((I would like to remind everyone we are in winter ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> ((I would like to remind everyone we are in winter ))



((Which is what makes it odd that he's doing this  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Duncan blinks at the conversation and rubs his forehead.
> 
> "What Nissa said but more ...uh....mobility. Also I require the armor te have additional properties, like fusing with cognizance crystals perhaps?"



"Reservoirs for mentally channeled extraplanar energy would not function within planar energy suppression fields."  Ironwall begins only to get waved quiet by Nissa.

"One thing at a time big boy," Nissa interrupts before turning to Duncan.  "He gets confused, well, not exactly confused but distracted easily.  We should be able to add magic once the base armor is made, or at least I haven't heard him say anything that would prohibit that."  She turns back to Ironwall and addresses the construct again, "focus on the mobility request for now.  Would it be possible to make it even more agile while still protecting him?"

Ironwall is silent and motionless for several minutes, a disconcerting stillness.  Finally he speaks again, "requested functionality would require the use of a material that is not within my knowledge lattice."

Nissa blinks confused, "if you don't know what it is how do you know how it would work?"

"Reverse engineering of existing base materials points to the omission of several specific types of materials.  This one has never encountered the requested component however this one can extrapolate its performance abilities.  Missing materials would potentially allow for altered performance of constructions however this one cannot theorize as to locations of ore deposits."  The construct's voice is emotionless as ever despite the strangeness of the topic, "Designation: Drell is composed of a different, unknown material now.  This one is also now constructed of a different, unknown material.  This one is not able to fully answer the requested query."

Nissa looks to Duncan with a half-shrug before prompting Ironwall again, "okay, ignoring materials we don't know about what can you do?"

"Sufficient streamlining of armored process is possible.  Layering weaves of alloys within fiber meshes should allow for flexible but comprehensive protective structure.  This process would require dedicated crafting units to properly align underlying fabric."  It pauses a moment and continues, "alternatively this one could create a minuscule but reinforced plate system dependent on active deflection of attacks.  Impact to motion would be minimal however armor would be reactive by nature."

((Ironwall could craft a "chain shirt" (+4 armor) with a Max Dex of 18 for 50,000gp, alternately he could craft a set of hand/arm/leg plates (+4 armor) that would not apply to flat footed AC for a mere 1,000gp.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yeah... I've a longer way to go however and I don't suspect I'll be human for much longer. "
> The vines on Ulysesn's body shift
> "I've been searching for a feywood cherry tree or at least information about it. The real value of it isn't the material, but the knowledge such an old tree would contain and tell. If we can find one it would be an ally to us. And, it's where I wish for my home to be made once this is over. I need your knowledge to make this easier."



Drell nods. "I have been busy restructuring the academy over the past week, and researching a previous mystery I encountered in on the Dream Plane. But things have settled down now, I should be able to devote some time to locating this tree. I will do so as soon as possible."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods. "I have been busy restructuring the academy over the past week, and researching a previous mystery I encountered in on the Dream Plane. But things have settled down now, I should be able to devote some time to locating this tree. I will do so as soon as possible."



"That'll be wonderful. My hands are full as they are. It's the first time in a long time I've had time to myself. You have my thanks."


Unlosing Ranger said:


> **week two**
> Ulysesn starts working on a garden on the base preparing soil for the seeds he plans to plant soon. A trail of flowers following him everywhere, easily now numbering in the hundreds after just an hour. "What should I plant first..."


Ulysesn looks back and forth at the area.
"I got it, I'll reforest the area, but I'll need the proper means to do so first so..."
Ulysesn runs everywhere covering everything in flowers, soon the base is surrounded by flowers everywhere. ((Cherrywood tree for future plans))

*later that day*
Ulysesn uses greater scrying to locate Makenna's father.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara blinks a couple of times. "You are right" her smile broadens. "I guess I could leave via plants... because the village is only accesible by magic normally on winter."



"If you need any help with anything, just let me know, yes? And Rin as well, obviously. I'm sure she can be of assistance in making sure everything is set up and cleared." He glances downwards. "During the time where you're gone, do you know if it's possible for you to still make use of magic? Move into someone's dream, in order to verify your whereabouts?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

"I... I don't think so" she shakes her head "I doubt it"

"If there is nothing wrong with the place where I'm struck, I would prefer to return there.  I don't know what would happen to my body or my things... I guess the only way to find out would be under such circumstance, but of course, I'm not exactly going to look forward to that"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *later that day*
> Ulysesn uses greater scrying to locate Makenna's father.



Alec is in a candlelit wooden room with crude furnishings.  He's hunched over a table with several maps and papers around it.  Alec has lost a lot of weight since the party has last saw him though he still looks to have a healthy constitution.

Several other people are crowded around the table though none of them are talking at the moment.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 16, 2016)

Week 1 and/or 2:
On top of all the building that has already been done.
She will use Tia's Headband of Alluring Charisma for 24hrs.  (+6 Charisma)
Kaylee will attempt at turning the three bodies into Juju Zombies.
The druid will have Ironwall make her a Monk's belt.  (6500g)


Week 2:

A gentle breeze causes Kaylee to tuck a long lock of golden hair behind her ear.  The scent of warm leather from Laev's exotic saddle assails her nose, giving her a feeling of comfort while the flames from his body fill her with a languid warmth that the chill of the mountain air can not penetrate.  Behind her the sounds of the gargoyles insults nothing but a jumble of distant noise.

“Why do you put up with that thing?”  The nightmare asks, slowly plodding around the stone walls of the city.  “Isn't Quiet part of the name of this place?”  A snort adds to the end of the sentence.

A light laugh escapes the druid and she shakes her head.  “It is all in good nature,Laev.  Besides, it helps to remind us not to take life so seriously.”  The pair slowly walk in the open space between the walls they had built and the forest below.

“I am glad you have decided to move to this place.  I don't think I could have lived so near that human settlement.”  Laev tosses his head at the thought.

“I agree.”  Kaylee muses at the view before them.  “All reasons asides, I do not like to live in such crowded places.  I don't believe I ever have.”  The pair wander quietly along, each in their own world for a time.  

The druid reflects on what had happened with the mirrors.  She flexes one of her hands, expecting to see a difference but just like the many times in the last week, nothing had changed.  The others seemed to have grown, appearances morphing, personalities changing.  Though once again she saw no difference in herself.

Yet she felt different.  Stamar once told her that it was infinity easier to see change in those around you, those you care about, than it was to see change in yourself.  'Is that what is going on with me?' She wonders inwardly, raising her head back to the view of The Wildes stretching in all directions before her.

“We still have a long way to go to protect these amazing lands my friend.”  Kaylee reaches out and strokes the leathery skin of her mount.

“In time, the creatures here will no longer have to fear walking amongst the trees.  They will not have to wonder when the hunters will be coming to harvest their hides or powers.”  He stomps a flaming hoof into the grounds.  “I will be by your side to see this through Kaylee.  I will never allow another hunter to do to another what has been done to me.”

“And, I will do everything in my power to make sure to prevent another fate such as yours.”  With that the pair take to the sky, watching the lands below them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Alec is in a candlelit wooden room with crude furnishings.  He's hunched over a table with several maps and papers around it.  Alec has lost a lot of weight since the party has last saw him though he still looks to have a healthy constitution.
> 
> Several other people are crowded around the table though none of them are talking at the moment.



Ulysesn watches and waits listening, the sensor moving closer to overlook the maps from above.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

((I believe I need to add some stuff for Tassara's week 2))

Tassara will also...
-Make a small plain greenhouse outside the base, she will ask Uly for help to have the most common medium plant/bush/small tree from each kingdom.
-She goes praying for inspiration to see if she can think of something to improve Kathy.
-Ask Ironwall/follower crafters to make 100 simple figurines of her image. She places them inside and outside around the base and outside Drell's tower.
-Sends Rylen and Co, to investigate the desert city incident.
-Visit Tsukino Village to talk about the possibility of using it as revival point for her. If agreed, she leaves some basic gear and clothing.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "I... I don't think so" she shakes her head "I doubt it"
> 
> "If there is nothing wrong with the place where I'm struck, I would prefer to return there.  I don't know what would happen to my body or my things... I guess the only way to find out would be under such circumstance, but of course, I'm not exactly going to look forward to that"



"It did seem like a longshot. I wonder if I can enter your dreams in the way that I had," he muses aloud, and then seems to forget it. "We'll be prepared if and when it occurs. That's a blessing, though." He continues to eat and share light conversation with her, partaking slowly and finally settling his eating utensils aside. "...was there anything else you wanted to do this evening?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn watches and waits listening, the sensor moving closer to overlook the maps from above.



The maps show various areas around Etiawhtae, the mines, the wilderness, etc.  The men are mostly silent though occasionally they make comments that seem to indicate guard patrol routes or troop numbers.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

Tassara finishes her food. "Beyond the meal, I had not planned anything else...but... now that you mention it..." she chuckles and leans closer to kiss his cheek gently. "... I guess that"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The maps show various areas around Etiawhtae, the mines, the wilderness, etc.  The men are mostly silent though occasionally they make comments that seem to indicate guard patrol routes or troop numbers.



"Making your move huh, I can already tell that won't end well for you..."
Ulysesn casts spirit guide greater (+5 all skill checks for one hour)
Ulysesn looks at the various men in the room  carefully seeing if any of them are displaying a sign of possible nervousness, the traitor kind.
He also sees  if he can notice what region they probably are in and jobs by how they look.
Perception: 1d20+30
13+30 = 43
Sense motive: 1d20+25
12+25 = 37
Knowledge:Local: 1d20+12
16+12 = 28
Knowledge: Geography: 1d20+16
3+16 = 19


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2016)

Hayao laughs before mirroring the gesture, his lips lingering in that moment. There's a split second of hesitation, like an eyeblink.  "We're probably going to be very busy soon, whether together, or apart," he begins, breath whispering past her ear. "But I don't want you to think that's my attempt to push you away. There's always going to be more work to be done, but you're the only place I wish to return to. No matter what ends up happening."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2016)

For a moment, Tassara freezes in her place holding her breath. Her eyes go wide and he cheeks redden impossibly so. Her heart races. She bites her lower lip, seemingly thinking up something to say. She closes her eyes, finally allowing herself to breathe and whispers a soft song back to him.

Perform 


_Caught by the moonlight 
A silent mist 
A shimmer in the trees 
Oh what a night for dreams 
A night of destiny

Others are sleeping 
So unaware of magic in the air 
Magic you weave just for me 
Io sono prigioniera 

Sweet fascination 
Though I don't understand 
The words you say 
You whisper soft and low 
And I am swept away.

Touch of enchantment 
I tremble when you 
Hold me close this way 
Drawn like a moth to a flame 
Io sono prigioniera 

My fate is in your arms tonight 
Though love is shining in your eyes 
Will you be mine tomorrow 
Io sono prigioniera 

My heart will nevermore be free 
A part of you I'll always be 
From now until eternity

Deep as the ocean 
With every kiss 
I'm deeper in your spell 
Love me again tonight 
You are my one desire 

Waves of emotion 
I know that this 
Is where I want to be 
Locked in your arms with no key

My fate is in your arms tonight 
Though love is shining in your eyes 
Will you be mine tomorrow 
Io sono prigioniera 

My heart will nevermore be free 
A part of you I'll always be 
From now until eternity _


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2016)

Hayao listens...carefully. To nothing else, besides her voice, not so much scrutinizing as curious. It was alluring, enrapturing, inciting. He relaxed, and it was easy to tell that he was relaxing. It was an odd thing, to observe every taut muscle in a warrior's body slowly come down from a state of hyperawareness, but his did. And everything he'd been taught screamed towards retiring, and rebelling against that moment. The three major sins to the Toyatomi and Order were of course, Fear, Desire, and Regret. But in the end, he would ignore one, to embrace another, and avoid the last. Quickly, before you can reconsider! His mirror image had told him that it was impractical to ignore his feelings, or deny them. It was time to begin listening to both halves of the message. He pulled back, long enough to study Tassara's expression, and then.

"May I spend the night with you?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Reservoirs for mentally channeled extraplanar energy would not function within planar energy suppression fields."  Ironwall begins only to get waved quiet by Nissa.
> 
> "One thing at a time big boy," Nissa interrupts before turning to Duncan.  "He gets confused, well, not exactly confused but distracted easily.  We should be able to add magic once the base armor is made, or at least I haven't heard him say anything that would prohibit that."  She turns back to Ironwall and addresses the construct again, "focus on the mobility request for now.  Would it be possible to make it even more agile while still protecting him?"
> 
> ...



Duncan has 48k (and some change)

"Right ye are! I'll take the plates!" Duncan says gleefully. I'll also get a couple of cognizance crystals (9pp each) (50k in total)

He had sold his periapt of wisdom(6) and the belt of incredible dex(4) (sold for 26k).

Leaves him with: 23k. ((Sigh the amulet of natural armor will wait.))

Then he happily skips away to Kaylee to chat to her.

((PM stuff - he will spend the night charging the crystals....that's not a euphemism))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao listens...carefully. To nothing else, besides her voice, not so much scrutinizing as curious. It was alluring, enrapturing, inciting. He relaxed, and it was easy to tell that he was relaxing. It was an odd thing, to observe every taut muscle in a warrior's body slowly come down from a state of hyperawareness, but his did. And everything he'd been taught screamed towards retiring, and rebelling against that moment. The three major sins to the Toyatomi and Order were of course, Fear, Desire, and Regret. But in the end, he would ignore one, to embrace another, and avoid the last. Quickly, before you can reconsider! His mirror image had told him that it was impractical to ignore his feelings, or deny them. It was time to begin listening to both halves of the message. He pulled back, long enough to study Tassara's expression, and then.
> 
> "May I spend the night with you?"



"Yes... you may" she whispers back. She pulls him closer to tenderly kiss his lips, but soon turns into a more passionate one.

((Fade to black? xD))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2016)

((Duncan bursts in on tassy and hayao drunk af and totally nekkid, yelling about going out to get wasted tonight))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 17, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana looks up slightly surprised. "A festival?" She questions, "that does sound delightful." She rises slowly and takes the offered hand, "please lead the way. I think a night on the town will be a wonderful change."


"Yeah, it'll be fun." He takes her to their home in the quiet city, Yuki's trio of pets protecting the front door.  He opens the door for her, holding it open and likely allowing the animals in.  The trio just curl up in a huge heap in front of the fireplace, leaving the pair to go about their business.  Stepping over the pets, he mixes the stew one more time before filling up a pair of bowls and taking them to the table.  

He places the bowls down, then reaching into a box to grab bread.  "Sorry I haven't been around much recently, Kaylee likes my help with the diplomatic talks.  Standing there being intimidating is all I do, but it's the point." the monk laughss slightly as he stares at the bowl for a moment.  "I didn't do my training this morning because I was planning tonight out," he blushes slightly more, "The kobold brothers taught me how to make bread, because I had a feeling the other food would come to life.  Took a while, but it was worth it." he laughs a bit sheepishly.  He takes the table knife and slices the bread before setting it down between them at the table and sitting down as well. 

"How have you been the past few days?"



EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana smiles and blushes slightly, "I suppose I am at that. I can't express how fortunate I was to meet everyone. I suppose chance does favor me from time to time."


"Aye that it does.  Was a damn lucky shot wid the wraiths too.  Ye hit me wid tha' it'd send me arse o'or tit, Hah!  Never had a chance tae ask, but how did ye end up meetin em?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "The time that I have spent with Tassara tells me that she already thought about it and will do everything within her power to find her." He gives her a calm look, "But it seems as though you have lead an interesting life."



Max hesitates for a second and slowly sits down again. "Sometimes a little too interesting I guess" she shrugs with a sigh.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Making your move huh, I can already tell that won't end well for you..."
> Ulysesn casts spirit guide greater (+5 all skill checks for one hour)
> Ulysesn looks at the various men in the room  carefully seeing if any of them are displaying a sign of possible nervousness, the traitor kind.
> He also sees  if he can notice what region they probably are in and jobs by how they look.
> ...



None of the men look particularly nervous, either from Imma-gonna-traitor-you or normal nerves.  They do all look a bit weary however.  Other than Alec the men are all a bit on the strong side, and seem well worn.  Miners or something similar expecting hard labor would be a guess at a past profession.  Based on their clothing and bits of armor or weapons the initial guess would be to call them brigandsfreedom fighters.

There are no hints in the room as to a specific location they're at.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Yeah, it'll be fun." He takes her to their home in the quiet city, Yuki's trio of pets protecting the front door.  He opens the door for her, holding it open and likely allowing the animals in.  The trio just curl up in a huge heap in front of the fireplace, leaving the pair to go about their business.  Stepping over the pets, he mixes the stew one more time before filling up a pair of bowls and taking them to the table.
> 
> He places the bowls down, then reaching into a box to grab bread.  "Sorry I haven't been around much recently, Kaylee likes my help with the diplomatic talks.  Standing there being intimidating is all I do, but it's the point." the monk laughss slightly as he stares at the bowl for a moment.  "I didn't do my training this morning because I was planning tonight out," he blushes slightly more, "The kobold brothers taught me how to make bread, because I had a feeling the other food would come to life.  Took a while, but it was worth it." he laughs a bit sheepishly.  He takes the table knife and slices the bread before setting it down between them at the table and sitting down as well.
> 
> "How have you been the past few days?"



Lantana politely sips the stew and nods appreciatively, "do not be overly critical of yourself, the effort that goes into such a thing is a gift that is not easy to match by simple skill."  After a taste she lounges somewhat relaxed obviously content with a slow meal.  "I have been practicing, our last adventure made it clear that attempting to experiment with new things while in uncertain environments is not a wise course of action.  I need to be as ready as I can for whatever comes next."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Aye that it does.  Was a damn lucky shot wid the wraiths too.  Ye hit me wid tha' it'd send me arse o'or tit, Hah!  Never had a chance tae ask, but how did ye end up meetin em?"



"I suppose 'luck' is an accurate way to phrase it," Lantana offers diplomatically.  "As long as you don't consider what type too closely."

"My meeting on the other hand, was luck of another kind.  I had some legal troubles," she hesitates obviously glossing over a bit.  "When the party ran across me in their own issues.  They helped to care for me and we decided to combine our efforts rather than face our challenges independently.  Since then they've been kind enough to offer me shelter and protection.  I have graciously accepted, though there's little other option for me to go the few vague memories I have before meeting the party are not exactly pleasant."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> None of the men look particularly nervous, either from Imma-gonna-traitor-you or normal nerves.  They do all look a bit weary however.  Other than Alec the men are all a bit on the strong side, and seem well worn.  Miners or something similar expecting hard labor would be a guess at a past profession.  Based on their clothing and bits of armor or weapons the initial guess would be to call them brigandsfreedom fighters.
> There are no hints in the room as to a specific location they're at.



"Hmm, I guess I have to wait for him to move out of the room. "
Ulysesn  calls one of the many people on base to ask Makenna to come to his room as he continues to watch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2016)

Drell heads to the library, where he'll begin going through old records to help pinpoint the location of this Feywood Cherry tree.

He'll cross-reference old legends or fables with maps, dig through the knowledge accrued by his past lives, generally hunt down ever lead he can find.

((Take 20))

*Knowledge Nature:* 74
*Knowledge Local:* 77


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2016)

Next day. Having had a pretty busy first couple of days Duncan, whilst communing with Sgaille for his spells, decides to have a wee chat.

"So....how are ye doin?" Duncan says with a smile

"..." 

"Oi, I ask how ye were..." Duncan starts to repeat, thinking she didn't hear him, though through a telepathic link he wasn't sure how

"I'm well aware of what you asked me. I'm wondering why you're asking me."

"I dunno. Ye've helped me a bit and I don't really know much about ye."

"I'm fine. Can we just get through the spells?" Sgaille's tone is curt.

"Uh....sure..."

The pair get through about half of them before Duncan pipes up again

"Ye seem a little tense. Actually, are ye alright?"

"I told you I'm fine. Can we drop it?" the sword snaps

"Uhhh...no?" Duncan says as though she had asked a dumb question.

"Very well. Our previous encounter with the priest has left me feeling....a little useless." the words get softer as she gets to the end.

"What de ye mean? Ye handled it pretty well."

"We got nowhere. No leads. Nothing. It would have been just as effective for you to go in with suggestion and..." Sgaille says with anger and disappointment in her voice

"Hah, and get nothing if it failed? At least we got somewhere. Ye could have probably charmed the pants of the guy, though I probably wouldn't have appreciated had ye done anything...." The thought of him waking up next to a man with some weird shit coming out of an orifice, disturbed him slightly.

If a sword could smile it would have,

"You are an idiot." 

"I'm actually pretty fuckin smart." The Tocsman says with a swagger

"There's a difference between book smart and whatever you are lacking." Sgaille snipes. "But thank you for making me feel better. Not sure where this down turn came from."

"Do familiars have periods." Duncan asks bluntly

"Stop. right. there.. You are on dangerous territory and I will cut you should you continue." Sgaille seems to tremble in Duncan's hands

"Aye, aye fair enough. I'll drop it. May I say that yer lookin more brilliant than ever." Duncan says quickly

"Nice try. It truly is a wonder why Kaylee even gives you the time of day." Sgaille says settling down.


*Later that day. Duncan saunters over to where Lantana is hanging out.*

"Right lass. I know fuck all about ye! We're havin drinks and we'll fuckin have a blast!" Duncan says with a grin.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2016)

**Later the following day after the dinner**
Tassara wakes up stretching slowly under the sheets. Her body is tired but her face shows satisfaction, a relaxed smile beaming. She moves the long mane of red hair out of the way of her eyes to see better. "_*yawn*_...Good morning... did I oversleep?" she asks looking at the window of Hayao's room unsure of what time it is.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2016)

Hayao was sitting up next to her, reading in the dark of the room. A single sliver of sunlight peeked in through the curtains. He begins to close the book as she rouses, setting it aside. His furnishings were sparse, with little in the way of decoration, besides very particular pieces. A small, elegant plant in the corner, his now ornamental cold iron katana hanging poised on the wall, a short haiku in flowing calligraphy script next to the door, and a tiny book shelf of several dozen titles nestled beneath the window. The floor was a minimalist's tatami, and all around there were unlit lanterns.

"Good morning," he says first and foremost, giving her a kiss to punctuate the greeting. Rising, nimble feet pad onto the floor as he reaches for his glasses in the dark, before putting them on promptly. "Perhaps. What do you consider oversleeping? I did forgo my training this morning to stay with you, but I rise far earlier than most. It isn't that late."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2016)

"I have the ring... so I only need 2 hours of sleep. Still... I take my full hours when I can." She starts sitting up and gives a soft happy sigh.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana politely sips the stew and nods appreciatively, "do not be overly critical of yourself, the effort that goes into such a thing is a gift that is not easy to match by simple skill."  After a taste she lounges somewhat relaxed obviously content with a slow meal.  "I have been practicing, our last adventure made it clear that attempting to experiment with new things while in uncertain environments is not a wise course of action.  I need to be as ready as I can for whatever comes next."



"Practicing is good, though uncertain environments will always be uncertain unless you can control them.  Nature is a finicky creature.  For your safety, please don't repeat the archer trick in a storm.  That would be..." he shakes his head, "But being adaptable is very good as well.  Being adaptable keeps enemies on their toes, and the terrain won't bother you." he grins, "It just makes you more amazing." His eyes seem to sparkle at her, watching for a moment, then sipping on the dinner happily.



EvilMoogle said:


> "I suppose 'luck' is an accurate way to phrase it," Lantana offers diplomatically.  "As long as you don't consider what type too closely."
> 
> "My meeting on the other hand, was luck of another kind.  I had some legal troubles," she hesitates obviously glossing over a bit.  "When the party ran across me in their own issues.  They helped to care for me and we decided to combine our efforts rather than face our challenges independently.  Since then they've been kind enough to offer me shelter and protection.  I have graciously accepted, though there's little other option for me to go the few vague memories I have before meeting the party are not exactly pleasant."



"Aye, ah respect tha' lass.  Can't imagine these arseholes without ye.  Good tae have ye here."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2016)

Duncan waits for Hayao for his daily training but it had been 30 minutes and the elven warrior had not yet showed up.

"Think he's dead?" he asks Sgaille

"It is unusual...." she responds.

'Shit was there an assassin out on the loose? Maybe that Silent Mirage guy?"

"You're thinking too much into it. You could check up on him."

"Aye...aye I'll do that."

With that Duncan heads to Hayao's quarters and unsubtly teleports into the bedroom, expecting to find a dead elf. He finds something else entirely.

"Hayao! Are ye alriiiii...." Duncan looks at the scene involving the two leaders "Uh.....fucking high five mate! Well...uh probably later but....ha! great job....and e ye too Tassy. I mean, I'd have chosen someone....funnier but I'm sure he has his moments....uh...but wow....really...I mean..."

"Hm - how interesting." Sgaille responds. "Duncan, why don't you let them be for now and we can dispense your awkward gushings later."

"AYE! Fuck yeah!...uh...bye.....!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2016)

"Eeek!" Tassara gives a small squeak of surprise at the sudden presence in the room and buries herself  back in the covers.


At his comments she gives short answers still from under the sheets. "Sure. Uhu. Thanks"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2016)

Hayao starts to respond to her, but then stops short as Duncan makes his appearance. He stares back at the other swordsman blankly, sighs, then turns back to Tassara just as he makes his exit. "...bother."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2016)

Tassara peeks out of her hidding place. "Is he gone?" She sighs in relief and sits herself beside him "Maybe I should forbid teleportation to our rooms..."

She shakes her head and gives a hearty laugh.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2016)

"It's a thought for the future," Hayao notes, and then sits down next to her and begins to laugh as well as he catches the brunt of her laughter. "What's...what's so funny?" he exclaims, despite himself, still chuckling. "That was bad!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, I guess I have to wait for him to move out of the room. "
> Ulysesn  calls one of the many people on base to ask Makenna to come to his room as he continues to watch.



Makenna enters the room and gives a little gasp at the image, "Papa! Oh he's so little, he hasn't been eating well at all."  After a few moments she asks, "why are we watching Papa?"



Nicodemus said:


> Drell heads to the library, where he'll begin going through old records to help pinpoint the location of this Feywood Cherry tree.
> 
> He'll cross-reference old legends or fables with maps, dig through the knowledge accrued by his past lives, generally hunt down ever lead he can find.



They're quite rare (otherwise there'd be groves of them for harvesting).  Drell is pretty confident that there is an area in the wilds a ways Northeast of Aurum where one grows.  That's pretty deep into the wilds however and the tree is a sacred site for the fae.



Vergil said:


> "Right lass. I know fuck all about ye! We're havin drinks and we'll fuckin have a blast!" Duncan says with a grin.



"Drinks?"  Lantana says with a smile, "I'm in.  Where to?"



Captain Obvious said:


> "Practicing is good, though uncertain environments will always be uncertain unless you can control them.  Nature is a finicky creature.  For your safety, please don't repeat the archer trick in a storm.  That would be..." he shakes his head, "But being adaptable is very good as well.  Being adaptable keeps enemies on their toes, and the terrain won't bother you." he grins, "It just makes you more amazing." His eyes seem to sparkle at her, watching for a moment, then sipping on the dinner happily.



Lantana takes another spoonful of stew.  "Oh I don't expect to control the environment.  But there's no excuse for not being able to control myself.  I should have taken time to practice things before we went on a grand adventure.  Fortunately that lesson did not leave scars for me or for anyone else."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Aye, ah respect tha' lass.  Can't imagine these arseholes without ye.  Good tae have ye here."



She sips her tea and acknowledges the complement silently with a small bow of her head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna enters the room and gives a little gasp at the image, "Papa! Oh he's so little, he hasn't been eating well at all."  After a few moments she asks, "why are we watching Papa?"



"I knew he'd be doing something like this soon... He's fighting back the only way he knows how with the troubles occurring in Dnalgne. I can't tell where he actually is at the moment however. You know him best Makenna, where would he go to be safe for months at a time with Miners? We have to reach him before anything bad happens to him."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2016)

"Just a little" she giggles.

"It was mostly the surprise... but we should have expected it. We are too many" she takes a deep breath. "No point on making a big fuss..."

There's a sudden scratching, sniffing  and a low annoyed growl outside the door. "Uh, Kathy? Sweetie... what is it?" The growl intensifies and Hayao and Tassara can see the feline's claws reaching from under the door and pulling at the door in an attempt to open it making it creak. "No no no you will break the door honey. Stop. Hold on"  Tassara quickly puts on her robe. "This is unusual. She's sleep at this hour." 

When she opens the door there isnt a black jaguar at the door... but a white one. Tassara stares in shock but then Kathy  pounces on her licking her face. "Goodness gracious, Kathy. Look at you!" 


If Hayao looks at Kathy with lifesense he should be able to tell shes otherwordly and her essence is tied to Tassara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I knew he'd be doing something like this soon... He's fighting back the only way he knows how with the troubles occurring in Dnalgne. I can't tell where he actually is at the moment however. You know him best Makenna, where would he go to be safe for months at a time with Miners? We have to reach him before anything bad happens to him."



"We already know he's in the forests North of the town," Makenna says a little confused.  "I don't know exactly where he would go, he was always at the inn that I remember, if he had some sort of hideout it must have been pretty secret."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana takes another spoonful of stew. "Oh I don't expect to control the environment. But there's no excuse for not being able to control myself. I should have taken time to practice things before we went on a grand adventure. Fortunately that lesson did not leave scars for me or for anyone else."


"Yeah, that was fortunate..." He thinks for a moment, "Depending on how we feel come morning, we can do a bit of training or sparring if you'd like."



EvilMoogle said:


> She sips her tea and acknowledges the complement silently with a small bow of her head.



The fox stares into her drink for a moment, listening to the silence, "Don' push yerself too hard, aye?  Need ye.  Yuki told me a story before, ye crushed th side o someone's skull, saw in th last one too, ye knocked 'is eye right out.  If no fer yer fightin' hex an meself woulda freefell.  Doe, ah'll warn Yuki no' tae piss ye off, could lose a eye too."



soulnova said:


> Max hesitates for a second and slowly sits down again. "Sometimes a little too interesting I guess" she shrugs with a sigh.


"If your life was uninteresting, you would not have Charlie, would not be travelling with Tassara to unknown adventures." He tilts his head at her.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2016)

Hayao pulls on a robe as well for modesty's sake, and then rises, moving over towards Tassara and Kathy. "That's exceptional," he notes with some surprise, though not much. "What do you think happened? Her energy is from a plane outside ours, it would seem, and tied intimately to yours. Has Drell been conducting experiments?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2016)

Kathy rolls her eyes and shakes her head at Hayao. There is a spark of intelligence on her eyes.

Tassara blinks. "It wasnt Drell" 

"I have been... trying to get inspiration from the Coddler on how could I help her keep up with us. I think... this might have been direct intervention" Tassara says in awe. Kathy rubs herself against the cleric.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2016)

Hayao smirks at the rolled eyes, and then nods. "We lead a blessed group of individuals. I wonder what the gods will think of us in time." He looks down at Kathy, offering a hand to pet her. "May I?" he asks the big cat directly, locking his gaze with hers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "We already know he's in the* forests North of the town*," Makenna says a little confused.  "I don't know exactly where he would go, he was always at the inn that I remember, if he had some sort of hideout it must have been pretty secret."





EvilMoogle said:


> They're quite rare (otherwise there'd be groves of them for harvesting).  Drell is pretty confident that there is an area in the wilds a ways Northeast of Aurum where one grows.  That's pretty deep into the wilds however and the tree is a sacred site for the fae.




"A moment Makenna, I need to grab a few things. Keep watch over your father. That spell lasts for hours."
Ulysesn walks back into his room with a map and another container to be ready for more scrying.
Red patch: where Alec may be.
Pink patch: where feywood cherry tree probably is
Oranges patches: Riots/crime run rampant 
Black patches: just gone.
green: borders/brambles


"I'm spying on your father because there are many things happening right now. He's more than important than to just the both of us."
Ulysesn uses normal scrying on the new container to scry on his own father's location whilst keeping alec's going.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Yeah, that was fortunate..." He thinks for a moment, "Depending on how we feel come morning, we can do a bit of training or sparring if you'd like."


Lanana smiles slightly, "I think I would enjoy that, though I don't know that I'll be much of a match for you."



Captain Obvious said:


> The fox stares into her drink for a moment, listening to the silence, "Don' push yerself too hard, aye?  Need ye.  Yuki told me a story before, ye crushed th side o someone's skull, saw in th last one too, ye knocked 'is eye right out.  If no fer yer fightin' hex an meself woulda freefell.  Doe, ah'll warn Yuki no' tae piss ye off, could lose a eye too."


She sips her drink again staying quiet for a moment.  Finally she speaks, "I make little excuse for my own mistakes, and I offer little sympathy for the mistakes of others.  The woman at the arena, thought that her invisibility would make us easy prey and I doubt that she would have offered us any better if fates were reversed.  The archer assumed that positioning and range meant that he could neglect his personal defenses."

Her voice is a touch cold, though there's a hint of regret in it.  "Both were critical failures I simply exploited them.  I push myself hard because I do not want to one day end up in a situation where the fates are reversed."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A moment Makenna, I need to grab a few things. Keep watch over your father. That spell lasts for hours."
> Ulysesn walks back into his room with a map and another container to be ready for more scrying.
> 
> ...
> ...



Ulysesn's father is in a small stone room.  It's sparsely furnished but seems comfortable enough.  There's a single barred window that has a view of Nodnol from on high.  Ulysesn's father seems in good health if poor spirits, his face is a little more worn than Ulysesn remembers it as if he has slept poorly lately.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2016)

Kathy Gives a slight solemn nod and allows Hayao to scratch her  head 1...2....3 times. Then she uses her paw to stop him with a look of 'yep, thats enough'.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn's father is in a small stone room.  It's sparsely furnished but seems comfortable enough.  There's a single barred window that has a view of Nodnol from on high.  Ulysesn's father seems in good health if poor spirits, his face is a little more worn than Ulysesn remembers it as if he has slept poorly lately.


"Father..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> They're quite rare (otherwise there'd be groves of them for harvesting).  Drell is pretty confident that there is an area in the wilds a ways Northeast of Aurum where one grows.  That's pretty deep into the wilds however and the tree is a sacred site for the fae.



Drell marks the location on a map and files it away for later. 

When free, he finds Akane. "I don't want to bother you, but I can't help but notice your...uniqueness," he begins. "I'd like to take a blood sample, if you don't mind. I believe I could use it to augment my own summons, make them more effective in combat."

Once he takes the sample ((Akane's agreed OOC)) he'll run some tests and try to do just that.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Kathy Gives a slight solemn nod and allows Hayao to scratch her  head 1...2....3 times. Then she uses her paw to stop him with a look of 'yep, thats enough'.



Hayao seems pleasantly amused. "Well then." He rises. "I'm going to go join Duncan for training now," he tells Tassara, and then offers a light peck to the temple in farewell. "Have a good day." The elf then makes his way to the training grounds to find Duncan.

His demeanor doesn't seem too different from usual, though he does move with a bit more tension. When he speaks it's as if he hadn't even broke from when they'd finished their previous conversation regarding the pillars. "Let's move onto the third principle and pillar, then. Existence is War."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2016)

Training with Hayao

Duncan has a stupid look on his face and he holds his hand up in the air, as though wanting a high five. He looks expectantly at Hayao and nods with a smile on his face.

With Lantana

"Uh....oh...we could ask Nissa! Every time I asked her how I can get messed up she has a really good answer! Unless ye want the more traditional tavern. Cripes, I've been te so many....uh...ye got a favourite?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2016)

Tassara nods to Hayao "You too" 

"Well Kathy, seems like we got a lot of catching up to do" 

The large cat gives her a purring nod making Tassara giggle.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Father..."



Makenna watches both images quietly with nothing in particular to add.




Hidden Nin said:


> His demeanor doesn't seem too different from usual, though he does move with a bit more tension. When he speaks it's as if he hadn't even broke from when they'd finished their previous conversation regarding the pillars. "Let's move onto the third principle and pillar, then. Existence is War."



Makenna nods politely listening for elaboration.



Vergil said:


> With Lantana
> 
> "Uh....oh...we could ask Nissa! Every time I asked her how I can get messed up she has a really good answer! Unless ye want the more traditional tavern. Cripes, I've been te so many....uh...ye got a favourite?"



"Well, I haven't really gone drinking much lately and I don't really remember from before," she considers.  "I went with Yuki once to a somewhat rough-and-tumble place but we didn't stay long.  Other than that and the Arena I don't really have any places to suggest."

"Why don't you show me one of your favorites?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lanana smiles slightly, "I think I would enjoy that, though I don't know that I'll be much of a match for you."


"Well that doesn't matter, doesn't even have to be contact." he nods, "I'll pull my punches anyway if you do want contact, though."



EvilMoogle said:


> She sips her drink again staying quiet for a moment.  Finally she speaks, "I make little excuse for my own mistakes, and I offer little sympathy for the mistakes of others.  The woman at the arena, thought that her invisibility would make us easy prey and I doubt that she would have offered us any better if fates were reversed.  The archer assumed that positioning and range meant that he could neglect his personal defenses."
> 
> Her voice is a touch cold, though there's a hint of regret in it.  "Both were critical failures I simply exploited them.  I push myself hard because I do not want to one day end up in a situation where the fates are reversed."


Tia nods, "Aye, that's understandable.  Ye find a weakness in their defense, you exploit it.  First rule of combat."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna watches both images quietly with nothing in particular to add.
> "


Ulysesn suddenly hugs Makenna then lets go.
"... I must go to the capital of Nodnol alone. I don't know his situation and he should have been released by now. Will you be alright here?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2016)

"Well there was this one place near me hometown....not too close where I'd get inte trouble. First place I had my first drink that I hadn't stolen from a wine cellar. I found a couple of silver on the ground and thought a meal and some ale sounded pretty good.  Best damn ale I had before that special stuff. I got a couple of teleport spells prepared so we can go there an come back. uh...I'l let Kaylee know though."

Before the pair teleport to the tavern, Duncan telepathically tells Kaylee where they are going.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Training with Hayao
> 
> Duncan has a stupid look on his face and he holds his hand up in the air, as though wanting a high five. He looks expectantly at Hayao and nods with a smile on his face.





EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods politely listening for elaboration.



Hayao glances at the hand warily for a moment, and then with a quick flick of the wrist, taps his fore and middle finger against Duncan's palm in the span of a breath, before drawing his hands back before him. "That is the first movement, of the third principle; it also gives way to three corollaries." He moves to a grassy clearing, falling to sit at a kneel. "Conflict defines the cosmos. This is as true for stars and heavens as it is for the mortal soul. Every aspect of existence can be rendered down to a battle between opposing forces. All beings learn wisdom by first separating themselves from the unity of things, and then by separating the unity of what remains. Only by examining what has been broken can a warrior understand their original wholeness. If we remained in original bliss, the unity of all things would be felt in much the same way a a mote of your skin is connected to a greater colony of your body: Like a contraption or system, without true understanding. Life is more than suffering: It is a continual test of will and creativity. Warfare is a lens that clarifies the truths of magic, enlightenment and natural law." He pauses all of several seconds to let that sink in, before he continues. "Opposition Defines Power. Unopposed Power Destroys Itself. Power Obeys Strategy. The three corollaries that follow the first movement."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Well that doesn't matter, doesn't even have to be contact." he nods, "I'll pull my punches anyway if you do want contact, though."



Lantana lounges slightly smiling, "I'm sure we'll find some way to work it out, I'm sure you'll be careful."



Captain Obvious said:


> Tia nods, "Aye, that's understandable.  Ye find a weakness in their defense, you exploit it.  First rule of combat."


"Yes," she nods slightly.  "Which is why it's all the more important to keep on top of things."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn suddenly hugs Makenna then lets go.
> "... I must go to the capital of Nodnol alone. I don't know his situation and he should have been released by now. Will you be alright here?"



"I imagine I'll be fine," she says slightly concerned.  "You're not planning something dangerous though are you?"



Vergil said:


> "Well there was this one place near me hometown....not too close where I'd get inte trouble. First place I had my first drink that I hadn't stolen from a wine cellar. I found a couple of silver on the ground and thought a meal and some ale sounded pretty good.  Best damn ale I had before that special stuff. I got a couple of teleport spells prepared so we can go there an come back. uh...I'l let Kaylee know though."
> 
> Before the pair teleport to the tavern, Duncan telepathically tells Kaylee where they are going.



"Sounds perfect," she says with a grin.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao glances at the hand warily for a moment, and then with a quick flick of the wrist, taps his fore and middle finger against Duncan's palm in the span of a breath, before drawing his hands back before him. "That is the first movement, of the third principle; it also gives way to three corollaries." He moves to a grassy clearing, falling to sit at a kneel. "Conflict defines the cosmos. This is as true for stars and heavens as it is for the mortal soul. Every aspect of existence can be rendered down to a battle between opposing forces. All beings learn wisdom by first separating themselves from the unity of things, and then by separating the unity of what remains. Only by examining what has been broken can a warrior understand their original wholeness. If we remained in original bliss, the unity of all things would be felt in much the same way a a mote of your skin is connected to a greater colony of your body: Like a contraption or system, without true understanding. Life is more than suffering: It is a continual test of will and creativity. Warfare is a lens that clarifies the truths of magic, enlightenment and natural law." He pauses all of several seconds to let that sink in, before he continues. "Opposition Defines Power. Unopposed Power Destroys Itself. Power Obeys Strategy. The three corollaries that follow the first movement."



Makenna considers this for a moment before offering her thoughts, "being in conflict brings out one's true nature?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2016)

"Ye don't mind if I invite Kaylee an Yuki de ye?" Duncan says brimming with excitement. He doesn't wait for an answer 

(("Hey Hon, I'm going back te Dnaltocs, te have a knees up. I'd love it if ye and Yuki came along."))

The pair teleport to the Horse Head (better known as the Whore's head to the locals) and Duncan is filled with nostalgia. He's not been back to Tocsland since he left and he c;ear;y has mixed feelings, but his mind refocuses on the warm light of the tavern and the promise of good ale. He opens up the door and sees that the place has stayed mostly the same; a few improvements; nicer barstools and a couple of pieces of strange artwork on the wall. The music was lively and there was a few couples in the middle swinging each other around as the lads in kilts played their bagpipes, shouting instructions to the patrons. 

Duncan smiles as he walks in. This was a good Tocs atmosphere - there was probably a wedding or some sort of special event that happened on the day. The atmosphere is welcoming and Duncan rushes in and immediately goes to one of the red faced tocsmen.

"Alright pal? What's goin on here?"

"Fuckin brill man, lad over there finally came of age. Passed the ol tests an now he's gonna be takin over one of the noble houses. Clan McKinnon'll be in good hands." He looks down at Duncan's tartan. "McAlistar?! Fuck mate - no seen that tartan in fuckin' ages. No since, Ol Ironhand passed on."

"Aye....well, less said about that ol asshole the better." Duncan says with a bit of bitterness, "Anyway, The McKinnon's were always good te us, Ye've got an ally here. Let me get ye a round of drinks!"

"Fuck aye."

Duncan goes to the bartender and buys a round for all in the tavern before settling down at a table with the rest of the group.

"Nice atmosphere here! McKinnons helped me dad out when we got inte a fight wit the bastard Mcarsehole clan. Lost a lot of guys. Tell ye what - it's a bit weird that they've no seen the rest of the McAlistar clan. I had a couple of uncles and cousins who I thought would take over the clan name. No sure what happened te them."

He pauses

"I don't really care, though. Fuckin pa was way too much of an arsehole for me te care much about him."

He specifically addresses Lantana and Kaylee. "Tell ye what - sometimes I envy ye. No havin any memory of things can be nice. There are things I wish I could forget about. The bartender brings a pitcher of ale over and Duncan politely pours the group some in their cups. 

"Cheers lads!!" he yells which is met with a rambunctious roar. "Still it's good te be home. Fuckin atmosphere down south is always shit."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2016)

Tassara uses the rest of her money to get Kathy some stuff from.


Beast-Bond Brand 500gp
Circlet of speaking (common) 2,400gp
Cloak of Arachnida 7,000gp

Tassara is left with... 100gp 

"Here goes nothing" Tassara places the circlet on Kathy's head. "Kathy?"

_"You call, yes?"_

She stares at the cat for a second, still impressed "Huh, this remind me of that time in the dream world"

_"Place for speaking, yes, yes, Kathy knows this place. Much boring. Better hunt here. Hunt and treats. Yes?"_

Tassara chuckles. "We will see about that"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana lounges slightly smiling, "I'm sure we'll find some way to work it out, I'm sure you'll be careful."


"Only the most gentle for my dearest Lantana." He bows his head, then raises it again, his stupid grin plastered on his face.   


 He stays quiet for a bit, then tilts his head, "You ever wonder what it would be like if you could fuse with someone?  Like you cross every good point about both people, their strengths and hides their weaknesses." (No more gets to say, because everytime I get a bloody nose.  )





EvilMoogle said:


> "Yes," she nods slightly. "Which is why it's all the more important to keep on top of things."


 “Aye, tha' it is lass.  Bein rusty ain't a good thing.”






Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Being asked to teleport, Tia's tail starts excitedly wagging, “Lemme git me tartan on, may be Riish by me mum, but me granpa was Tocsish an we go' a tartan.”  She runs away for a moment and around the corner then tuns back with a  and a more dressy cr?me shirt.

 
“C'mon Tia, let's show 'em a crazy time.” Yuki grins while Tia grabs hold of Kaylee and Yuki, teleporting the trio to the Horse Head.


 While there, the duo stay quiet listening to Duncan talking to the others.  Tia's tail wagging through the hole in the back for her extra appendage.  Yuki grinning as Duncan turns back cheering with the group and downing half his glass, “No wonder you love it here.  The atmosphere is amazing.”


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2016)

"Well is no like this everywhere. Ye get some old man taverns, where the old folks go te drink, complain and get inte pissin competitions. They'll actually have targets  and how far ye can piss from. There's a women's version of it too, but honestly, I've no seen how that works." Duncan explains as he drinks his ale. 

Duncan's eyes go slightly upwards for a moment, "Aye Sgaille doesn't fancy findin out either."

"Aye, most of the nobles too'll get in amongst their lads an have a few. No procedure or fuckin borin shite like that. There are the poncy bastards in the capital though that act all hoity toity, thinkin they're too good fer a nice tavern like this. Fuck the palaces an all that bollocks - I'll take a nice establishment like this anyday!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2016)

"Th' winners o th women's pissin is gnolls. They got their own like th' lads. Is a weird thing tae see. Mum took me to Dnaleri one year, had onna dem goin. Weird as 'ell ah tell ye they git th' whole arc goin." Tia shakes her head, slight snarl on her face as she drinks as well, the liquid sticking to the fur around her maw, "Aye, fuck th' capital arseholes. Aaaalll think they're way too good fer th' average folk."

"You must really not like them, eh?" Yuki tilts his head at Tia, "But gnolls, really?"

"Aye, the lass are much bigger an stronger than th' lads. Dicks're bigger too. Somethin about no' lettin em get their way if th' ladies don' wan' it."

"...Huh. That's strangely efficient. But really weird."

 
“Least kitsune aren' like tha'.  Just fluffy from ear tae paw.  Or stump in me own case.”  

 
“You aren't from here, what's up with the accent?”


“Me mum is Riish, a soldier exchange, found me pa when she got there.  But me grandmum is Riish as well.  An me granpa is Tcosish.  Further on me granpa's side is full blooded Tcos, while me grandmum is Riish through an through.”

Yuki nods, “Must be nice to be able to trace so well.” he sticks his tongue out at the fox.


“No' like it matters.”


“Nah, just slightly envious, yknow.”


“Aye, but ye still gotta git th' girl first, stop talkin tae me an woo th' girl so ye can finally ride off intae th' sunset.”


“Oioi!” Yuki's face flushes, glancing to Lantana and hides slightly, downing the last of his drink before embarrassment truly set in and Duncan got into the conversation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2016)

> "I imagine I'll be fine," she says slightly concerned. "You're not planning something dangerous though are you?"


"It's my father, I have to go regardless of how dangerous it is."
Ulysesn's form changes to that of a male human along with his clothes and weapons.(+2 str)

"I'll make sure I'm not recognized."
 Ulysesn starts walking out of his room to outside


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2016)

Kaylee grins slowly nursing her ale, deciding she is going to try and not have the same situations that seem to happen when alcohol passes her lips.  Though one swallow was particularly hard to hold onto when Tia started talking about the Gnolls.

"I'm learning family is an interesting thing to have around."  The druid shakes her head.  "It also difficult when you don't."  She takes a sip of her drink then grins.  "But it is more important who you make your family.  It might not always be a choice but it can be."  She remembers vaguely what she has seen before and raises her mug.  "To us!  To our new family!"

After the toast she looks at the dancers then at Duncan then Tia.  "Can you guys dance like that?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2016)

"Ahaha!" Duncan laughs at the conversation about the gnolls. "Wait if they have my junk....who has yer junk? I mean, how de they make wee gnolls? They don't take it up the jacksie do they?" Duncan asks confused.

He looks at Lantana and Yuki. "Wait...are ye two a thing??! Fuckin right!" Duncan yells, being as oblivious as ever. Sgaille sighs at his lack of the obvious observation. "I thought ye two were just really good mates!"

He pauses.

"Oh! Holy shit! I didn't tell ye what happened a wee while back. So Hayao has been traiin me right? And so I get te the trainin place and he's late. Hayao? late? I wait a half hour and I think 'fuck, that bastard's gone an died or somethin' So I teleport te his room and..... him an Tassy! In under the covers! Together!" Duncan makes a hole with his left hand and puts his finger through it multiple times, with a nod and a stupid grin. 

When Kaylee makes the toast, Duncan returns it enthusiastically

"Te our new family!" Duncan beams and gives Kaylee a wink. He looks to the ceilidh.

"Well, it's been a while but aye, when I was a wee lad I got taken out te a fancy do in Nideburgh. Me Pa was tryin' te get somethin out of the big wigs in the capital, but they had a ceilidh there. It's dead easy, just follow the lead, and do what the guy up there tells ye."

As they watch, they notice quite a few are out of sync as the caller switches up the steps.

"Add alcohol te that and it's a great time! Ye fuck up anthen laugh about it. After a wee bit though it gets easy and you'll be spinnin like a top in no time!" 

He stands up and offers a hand out to Kaylee. "May I have this dance milady?" He bows as he asks ((sneaking a look down her cleavage as he does so))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2016)

"To our family!"

"Aye, ah can, doe mah peg makes me stumble a bit."



Vergil said:


> "Ahaha!" Duncan laughs at the conversation about the gnolls. "Wait if they have my junk....who has yer junk? I mean, how de they make wee gnolls? They don't take it up the jacksie do they?" Duncan asks confused.


"Th' same way ye'd think."


Vergil said:


> He looks at Lantana and Yuki. "Wait...are ye two a thing??! Fuckin right!" Duncan yells, being as oblivious as ever. Sgaille sighs at his lack of the obvious observation. "I thought ye two were just really good mates!"


Yuki's face flushes to a dark red, "W-well, not yet!  I-I mean...idontevenknowmyself..." some mumbling comes from the monk's mouth, watching Lantana, to see how she reacts.



Vergil said:


> He pauses.
> 
> "Oh! Holy shit! I didn't tell ye what happened a wee while back. So Hayao has been traiin me right? And so I get te the trainin place and he's late. Hayao? late? I wait a half hour and I think 'fuck, that bastard's gone an died or somethin' So I teleport te his room and..... him an Tassy! In under the covers! Together!" Duncan makes a hole with his left hand and puts his finger through it multiple times, with a nod and a stupid grin.
> 
> ...



Tia stands to her feet as well, licking her hands and smoothing her fur and ears before bounding into the fray, asking someone to dance.

Yuki clears his throat still flushed, "Would you like to dance as well, Anna?  I know us coming with was a surprise and all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:
			
		

> "Only the most gentle for my dearest Lantana." He bows his head, then raises it again, his stupid grin plastered on his face.
> 
> 
> He stays quiet for a bit, then tilts his head,  "You ever wonder what it would be like if you could fuse with someone?   Like you cross every good point about both people, their strengths and  hides their weaknesses."


"Two souls becoming one, joined together for all eternity?  Devoted to one another, supporting through the bad and celebrating in the good?  Of course I've thought about it, I doubt there's a woman who hasn't.  Granted 'fuse' isn't how must people refer to marriage."  She gazes at Yuki with a slightly distant, star-filled eyes for a moment before breaking down into laughter.

"I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.  There are psionic powers that can do something like that though, far beyond what I am capable of though.  It's dangerous though, if you put two people in one body only one can ever really be in charge."



			
				Captain Obvious said:
			
		

> ?Aye, tha' it is lass.  Bein rusty ain't a good thing.?


"On that note," Lantana sips her tea again before speaking.  "I should probably get back to it.  Thank you for the tea and the conversation."

((Closing down some threads  ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's my father, I have to go regardless of how dangerous it is."
> Ulysesn's form changes to that of a male human along with his clothes and weapons.(+2 str)
> 
> "I'll make sure I'm not recognized."
> Ulysesn starts walking out of his room to outside



Makenna hesitates and nods.  "Just be careful with whatever you're planning."




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's face flushes to a dark red, "W-well, not yet!  I-I mean...idontevenknowmyself..." some mumbling comes from the monk's mouth, watching Lantana, to see how she reacts.
> 
> Tia stands to her feet as well, licking her hands and smoothing her fur and ears before bounding into the fray, asking someone to dance.
> 
> Yuki clears his throat still flushed, "Would you like to dance as well, Anna?  I know us coming with was a surprise and all."



Lantana is quiet initially, enjoying the atmosphere of the bar and the company (and the beer).  She politely dodges the topic of relationships she does graciously accept the offer of a dance.

((Sorry for brief responses, kids are being troublesome as they have been all day))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Two souls becoming one, joined together for all eternity?  Devoted to one another, supporting through the bad and celebrating in the good?  Of course I've thought about it, I doubt there's a woman who hasn't.  Granted 'fuse' isn't how must people refer to marriage."  She gazes at Yuki with a slightly distant, star-filled eyes for a moment before breaking down into laughter.
> 
> "I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.  There are psionic powers that can do something like that though, far beyond what I am capable of though.  It's dangerous though, if you put two people in one body only one can ever really be in charge."


From the first few comments, his face flushes red, so red he nearly glows, "Well maybe one day we can make that part of your life as well~." He grins back with a slight teasing purr to his voice. 

"I wouldn't want to chance something happening, so fusion is out of the question indefinitely unless we can find a way to make it safer." his tone turns serious, "I don't want anything to happen that we can help."



EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana is quiet initially, enjoying the atmosphere of the bar and the company (and the beer).  She politely dodges the topic of relationships she does graciously accept the offer of a dance.



He takes her by the hand and follows the lead of the others.  ((Can't roll rn.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna hesitates and nods.  "Just be careful with whatever you're planning."



Ulysesn casts Master Earth, suddenly the Earth swallows him and he appears in or near Nodnol in a mere instant.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2016)

"That sounds like fun!"  Kaylee laughs before placing her hand in his.


Perform Dance:
Roll(1d20)+16:
17,+16
Total:33


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2016)

Tia Dance
Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Yuki Dance
Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna considers this for a moment before offering her thoughts, "being in conflict brings out one's true nature?"



He thinks on that before nodding. "I suppose that is one way of describing it, yes. I think that's enough for today, though. The third principle is more a doctrine than a way of fighting, though. Internalizing and understanding it synergizes with the first two more than you'd think."

He rises again. "Let's continue with practice maneuvers, though we'll go without weaponry this time."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao glances at the hand warily for a moment, and then with a quick flick of the wrist, taps his fore and middle finger against Duncan's palm in the span of a breath, before drawing his hands back before him. "That is the first movement, of the third principle; it also gives way to three corollaries." He moves to a grassy clearing, falling to sit at a kneel. "Conflict defines the cosmos. This is as true for stars and heavens as it is for the mortal soul. Every aspect of existence can be rendered down to a battle between opposing forces. All beings learn wisdom by first separating themselves from the unity of things, and then by separating the unity of what remains. Only by examining what has been broken can a warrior understand their original wholeness. If we remained in original bliss, the unity of all things would be felt in much the same way a a mote of your skin is connected to a greater colony of your body: Like a contraption or system, without true understanding. Life is more than suffering: It is a continual test of will and creativity. Warfare is a lens that clarifies the truths of magic, enlightenment and natural law." He pauses all of several seconds to let that sink in, before he continues. "Opposition Defines Power. Unopposed Power Destroys Itself. Power Obeys Strategy. The three corollaries that follow the first movement."





Hidden Nin said:


> He thinks on that before nodding. "I suppose that is one way of describing it, yes. I think that's enough for today, though. The third principle is more a doctrine than a way of fighting, though. Internalizing and understanding it synergizes with the first two more than you'd think."
> 
> He rises again. "Let's continue with practice maneuvers, though we'll go without weaponry this time."



Duncan recalls his teacher at Magus school sending him to sleep, and looks at Hayao.

"Ah fuck mate - I'm shit at all that!" Duncan says trying to understand but not, "I learn through kickin arse and getting me arse kicked."

When Hayao suggests going without weaponary he scratches his head, "Aye...alright then."



Kuno said:


> "That sounds like fun!"  Kaylee laughs before placing her hand in his.
> 
> 
> Perform Dance:
> ...




"Fuck yer a babe!" Duncan pulls her towards the Ceilidh, "Haha!  Ceilidh wit Kaylee!"

Perform Dance:
Roll(1d20)+4:
3,+4
Total:7

"Bloody hell lass, yer fuckin amazin at this!" Duncan tries to keep up but her spinning, twirling grace has him befuzzled. The crowd is stunned into silence for a moment and then cheers loudly at Kaylee.

"Aye! She's mine ye cunts! Back off or I'll kick yer testicles into her ancestor's eyesockets" Duncan yells loudly and with a smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2016)

Hayao nods. "And to make it more interesting, let's make use of our mobility and the environment. For about a quarter hour we'll each have a mark on one of the others. I'll mark Makenna, she Duncan, and Duncan will mark myself. Whoever scores the most touches on their mark can be considered the 'winner' of the challenge." He settles into an action stance. "Ready?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2016)

((Well I might as well post))

*Wit Hayao.*

"So we're playin tag? Kinda? Since yer no botherin with yer stances and the like, I won't bother wit me spells...right - let's go!"

Duncan feels a light tap on his shoulder from a beaming Makenna

"Oi!"

He suppresses the urge to teleport , instead relies on his acrobatic skills to jump and roll:

Acrobatics:
Roll(1d20)+25:
19,+25
Total:44

He remembers Yuki's ridiculous agility when it came to these skills and snorts in humility. He dashes, dodges and spins and still is unable to touch the samurai (60 AC lol - even with my sword that goes for Touch AC; not without some buffs and spells!)

Duncan lunges after Hayao but misses, swiping with his bare hands wildly. 

"Ah fuck yer a fast one!"

He tries again,

"Ack ye bastard! Do ye just practice dodgin all day?!"

He feels another tap on his shoulder from Makenna and Duncan sighs.

"Bloody hell lass, I've seen ye in action on the battle field but goin face te face wit ye is somethin else!"

He looks to Hayao "I'm pretty useless without me spells and sword. Out of the pair of us, I'm pretty certain that yer the better swordsman, which is why I'm tryin te learn from ye. Still I didn't think there was that much of a gap."

Duncan scratches his head with a smile. 

-----

*With Sgaille.*

Another morning with the sword and Duncan continues to try to get to know her.

"So, it must be borin being a sword when there's no battle. I mean just cooped up in the sheath" Duncan muses.

"It's not too bad. I share the telepathic link with you, and your thoughts are, if nothing else, entertaining. You really do like breasts don't you? It's all you ever look at. But none compare to Kaylee's, it would seem."

"Aye...well...um...they are...uh...pretty magnificent." Duncan says a little flustered, knowing that Sgaille knows what he's thinking about.

"I've gotten used to it. I have formed an appreciation of the female form too, though perhaps not as passionate as you. To be truthful, I've had to, or else I'd be offended 80% of my life."

"Do I really think about it that often?" Duncan says in a concerned manner

"Perhaps 80% is a bit of an exaggeration, but it's enough to have made me adapt to the situation." Sgaille laughs.

"Uh...should I think about other things....ye know, te give it variety?" the man asks, unsure as to what to do.

"Well, there are the times when you think about your future and what you would like to accomplish. Those are very interesting. Then there are the random thoughts when you are drunk and those can be....disorientating. I will say however that you do seem to dwell a little bit on your childhood."

"Can't really blame me, can ye? I've got a bit of pent up rage about all that." Duncan says

"Yes but what's nice is that just when you get to boiling point, you mind does this thing where it just stops and you start thinking about breasts again. Calms you right down." Sgaille chortles.

"Fuck sake...so ye just watch my thoughts as entertainment?" Duncan says

"For the most part. Other times, I reflect on our spells and how to be of better use to you." she says with a smile, "Before you say anything, it's what makes me happy. Being able to help realise your goals is something that both Kaylee and I share."

"It's good that yer gettin along. Yer the two most important gals in me life." Duncan says. "But let's say ye weren't my familiar, what would yer ambition be in life?"

Sgaille takes a while to respond,

"I....honestly don't know. This is the purpose of my existence. I cannot imagine anything else. It's actually uncomfortable thinking about a life outside of the one I function. It is why I have come into existence, my life is dedicated to you - fully and utterly."

"OK, but ye've seen my thoughts and my dreams - is there anything that you've seen that makes you think - 'yeah, I'd like te see that.'"

Again Sgaille pauses

"My life as a sword is a fulfilling one. I obtain a certain joy when pain is inflicted on others, moreso when their life has been ended. I am an instrument of death, my goal is to be the best instrument of death that ever was. It would greatly please me if I were to become the stuff of legend. If they knew my name and know that Duncan McAlistar is the only one that can weild me and draw out my full power - but when he does, that power is a fearsome thing indeed. Honestly, I don't like the other sword you are using. I recognize that it is powerful - more powerful than I am, and that.....irritates me."

"Aye, but I can't do a soul swap with the sword and let you use that silver tongue."

"Agreed, but I go back to my earlier statement of being an instrument of death. I am pleased to be able to help you find your targets, but when all is said and done - I want to be more powerful than anything you possess."

"Ok, but on top of that, ye are what will make me a legend. Because of you, I can teleport. At will. It's a ridiculous power te have."

"Yes, but again, these are utility powers. I want the ability to do raw damage. I want to be the only one you use." Sgaille says passionately.

"Alright...I get it. Tell ye what, I won't use the other sword from now on."

"What? No I didn't mean...." Sgaille interjects.

"No, that's my final decision! I'll give it te Hayao or somethin - but I understand what yer sayin. It's like me cheatin' on ye wit another sword, and I'm a lot of things but I'm no cheater!" Duncan says resolutely. "Besides, Hayao is trainin me and I feel like I owe him somethin. This should more than cover the debt I owe him."

Sgaille stays silent and goes through the various arguments she could pose to him.

"Don't do it.It would make me feel guilty for me to have made you weaker. As my sole purpose in life is to help you get stronger - this is ...something I can't accept." Sgaille says.

"Then why don't we work on gettin ye stronger? But, like I said, usin the other sword is cheatin on ye and I'm no havin that!" Duncan says prompting the end of the discussion.

Sgaille stays quiet for a longer time, but eventually whispers a thank you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2016)

((Work's still kicking my *** so I'm going to stall a bit longer here.  I also burned the **** out of my finger today so I don't know how well I'll be able to type for the next few days.  Things should stabilize soon though.))



Captain Obvious said:


> From the first few comments, his face flushes red, so red he nearly glows, "Well maybe one day we can make that part of your life as well~." He grins back with a slight teasing purr to his voice.
> 
> "I wouldn't want to chance something happening, so fusion is out of the question indefinitely unless we can find a way to make it safer." his tone turns serious, "I don't want anything to happen that we can help."


"Mmm, maybe," Lantana says slightly evasively.  "For now I will settle for being happy with where I a right now."  She gives a slight smile.  "As to the merging, it's mostly a philosophical debate, it's not something I can do, I doubt Duncan can either.  I don't know any other psions to approach."

Idly turning a spoon in the stew she considers for a moment, "I might be satisfied for now, perhaps we should be going?  Not that I mean to rush?  But there should be food at the festival as well."




Captain Obvious said:


> He takes her by the hand and follows the lead of the others.  ((Can't roll rn.))



Lantana strolls out gracefully she dances with a surprising grace complementing Yuki's more brash style with a smooth, practiced style.

While people are dancing a pair of men enter, a unspoken chill passes across the room though no one makes direct eye contact with the pair.  Duncan recognizes their tartan as the Fenton clan though he doesn't recognize either of the pair specifically.  They pan the crowd eyes pausing on Duncan for a moment before approaching the bar.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn casts Master Earth, suddenly the Earth swallows him and he appears in or near Nodnol in a mere instant.



Ulysesn arrives at Nodnol uneventfully.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods. "And to make it more interesting, let's make use of our mobility and the environment. For about a quarter hour we'll each have a mark on one of the others. I'll mark Makenna, she Duncan, and Duncan will mark myself. Whoever scores the most touches on their mark can be considered the 'winner' of the challenge." He settles into an action stance. "Ready?"



Makenna nods and focuses on her dance.  Splitting between attack and defense doesn't seem to concern her, apparently giving Hayao's attacks no particular concern ((Hayao hits Makenna only on a 20  )).  She doesn't seem to have any particular skill with unarmed attacks and they're frankly crude against Duncan, but at the same time the dance gives them an unpredictable nature and the agile witch finds himself dodging feints frequently; finding himself getting tagged.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn arrives at Nodnol uneventfully.



Ulysesn gather's information on his father's whereabouts as he slips in and out constantly changing appearance as he does so.
1d20+30
3+30 = 33
Stealth: 1d20+30
12+30 = 42


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2016)

(( Hey, UR, Tassara was going to contact him through her dreams, don't know if that still stands))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2016)

Vergil said:


> ((Well I might as well post))
> 
> *Wit Hayao.*
> 
> ...





EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods and focuses on her dance.  Splitting between attack and defense doesn't seem to concern her, apparently giving Hayao's attacks no particular concern ((Hayao hits Makenna only on a 20  )).  She doesn't seem to have any particular skill with unarmed attacks and they're frankly crude against Duncan, but at the same time the dance gives them an unpredictable nature and the agile witch finds himself dodging feints frequently; finding himself getting tagged.



Hayao's skilled striking unarmed, and dodging (though I don't think his AC gets all the way up to 60 without a sword in his hand or using stances/styles and all that stuff) flowing like water between Duncan and Makenna. There's a momentary look towards Duncan as he processes his comment, but he can't manage much against the dancer. "Even a lifetime of training is very little in comparison to...natural talent," he comments with his classic brand of stoicism. "That's enough," he says, bows to them both and then turns to depart. "Continue training armed, and we'll continue again tomorrow."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2016)

"Oh Hayao, wanted te chat te ye about somethin'" Duncan says moving towards him and pulling out the lightsaber.

"Here, this is for ye. I figure it's too powerful te sell, though I'd make a pretty penny for it. But since yer so focused on the sword, perhaps it'd be better if ye have it. I want te focus on my familiar and gettin stronger wit her." He says offering it to him.

"But if ye sell it, we split the profits aye?" Duncan adds

((36d +3d6lightning damage.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2016)

The elf seems surprised, but then reaches out hesitantly for the blade. "...this was recovered from the tower we attacked in Naisrep?" he asks tentatively, glancing up at Duncan. He takes the blade and hefts the weight in his grip, curious. "Too powerful to sell? Why?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2016)

"Why is it too powerful te sell? Well, I suppose it isn't, but it has a good number of qualities. Most of them being that it's a lightningsaber and it looks fuckin badass. But also I found it does a shit ton of damage. I'm sure we'll find more powerful weapons but where we are now, this is a beast. Its too powerful te sell, because I don't know if ye'll find a sword like this any time soon." Duncan says


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2016)

Quiet City...

Yuki stands, "Yeah.  I was going to suggest it myself actually." He laughs a bit sheepishly then standing, taking their bowls and placing them in front of the trio of beasts, "We've got more too, but if anything it's a good treat for these guys." He pets each  to wake them up then stands as they start devouring the leftovers.  

The monk vacantly smiles as he watches them, moving towards Lantana and kneeling before her, placing his hand up towards her, "Let us start our night then my empress.  We have a whole night to take as our own." Once she takes it, he uses the wand of teleportation (however many times) to get them to the Napaj district of Obretiv(?).

The festival encompasses the entire district, red lanterns lit with candlelight glow all across.  Stalls with games, food, and items line the cobblestone street.  He can't help but to entwine his fingers with hers if she lets him.

"And here we are." He smiles down at her, walking at a slow pace to take in everything around, watching her face and the surroundings.



Dnalgne...

The chill and tartan immediately caused Tia's fur on her spine to stick up on end, though not knowing the tartan herself, grandfather having warned her to stay away and never be a hero.

Her already terrible dancing wavering, she staggers and sneezes embarrassedly, limping back to their table.  She keeps a close watch on them.  She considers getting closer but stays standoffish.

Yuki on the other hand continues dancing with Lantana, happily spinning together, finally getting a feel of the dance they needed to dance.  However he listens.

((I can't even roll perception for the pair of them, can someone do that for me?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2016)

He doesn't speak immediately, and then looks up at Duncan. "I appreciate your trusting me with this. I'll...handle it with care."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2016)

**At Obtriev Outpost Base**
Tassara happily walks back to the Main House along side with Kathy and finds Max on the way there.



"What the-" Max gives a double take seeing the white jaguar and stopping in her tracks.


Tassara says nothing but gives a small giggle.

"Is that... Kathy?" she asks in disbelief.

"Yes, yes, this one is Kathy" the Jaguar responds and Max almost jumps back in shock.

"THEFUCK!"

"No, no, Kathy has not" the jaguar answers nonchalantly.

Max stares at the big cat as Tassara can't hold a laugh. 

"Is the... the tiara, right? It has to be the headband. It's magic. That's why she can talk..."

"Yes, the headband is helping her... but she would understand you either way" Tassara scratches the back of the jaguar's ears lovingly. "Seems like we had a little of divine intervention"

"I can certainly SEE that"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2016)

"Oi Tia! Ye fucker! We're no makin arses of ourselves on our own!" He breaks away from the dance and stands over her. "Is this cos ye fucked up? Look at that fucker!"

He points to a couple of guys on the floor, tangled legs and their 'true tocsmen' for all the world to see. There were howls from the crowd and defensive cries of 'grower not shower' 

"Trust me, no matter how badly ye arsed up - yer never gonna be that bad." he laughs hard...."Oh shit...I'm gonna pee myself...!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2016)

"Nae, ah don' care who sees me arse.  Fact ah don' even need tae wear a thing, me fur covers me bits." She laughs, squinting her eyes at Duncan, "Ah jus dun like th' look o those lads that showed 'emselves." she shakes her head, "Prolly nothin.  Go take yer piss, before ye soak me 'r Kaylee wid it."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2016)

Duncan continues to laugh, still completely oblivious to the Fenton clan's arrival, despite Tia pointing them out to him. He pees, chats a bit to folk and wonderin why they are actin weird, then heads to the bar to get another drink. He's chatting to the bartender who keeps looking towards the Fentons and Duncan finally looks at them.

"Fuck me, what are ye doin here? I'm no havin any of yer fuckin bullshit here, ye've caused enough problems over the years without ruinin' this lads comin of age!" Duncan says pointing to the wrong person. Sgaille corrects him mentally, "Uh...this lads comin of age!"

"At any rate, ye've got no friends here, why don't ye just go out an we can settle whatever fuckwittery is on yer mind at a later date." Duncan says sternly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2016)

((Trying to reply to catch up, if I missed something let me know, not intentional just way behind.))


*Spoiler*: _Lantana and Yuki, date night_ 




Lantana grips Yuki's arm as he escorts her about the festival eyes wide absorbing everything.  "Everything's so exciting, do they do this often?"  She glances over at a booth where a group of teens huddle attempting to catch fish with paper scoops and giggles, "though it feels kind of strange in a way, kind of unreal for us to be here?"

((I have no idea what culturally and technologically appropriate games there would be  ))





*Spoiler*: _Yuki, Tia, Duncan, Kuno, Akane(?), Lantana in Dnaltocs_ 




The Fenton's give a dark smirk in Duncan's direction but otherwise ignore his outburst.  The bartender hands them several pitchers of beer whiel sweating visibly.  The pair heads to a table as the occupants of it quickly scramble to exit.  The entire tone of the establishment dims as the crowds thin visibly.

Duncan's friend from clan McKinnon approaches him in a hushed voice, "probably best to clear out, that group brings nothing but bad news and ill tidings.  If they're here it's not likely to be good news."

At almost the same moment a waitress approaches Duncan with a dram of dark whiskey, "clan Fenton sends this with their condolences my lord."  She's visibly shaking but continues with no hesitation, "they asked me to tell you how happy they were that the-- that the droppings of McAlistar's ass finally splattered."  She pauses to swallow looking away meekly, "they bade you come join them to talk of old times."





*Spoiler*: _Hayao, Duncan, Makenna, training_ 




Makenna nods meekly, sensing the atmosphere.  She heads to a training target and starts working with more traditional strikes with her kukri.  She seems to have reasonable competency with the blade but without her dance the strikes seem fairly mundane.

((If you guys want to drop this thread that's fine, if there's still more planned that's good too))





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, in Nodnol_ 




It's not hard tracking down his father.  He's being held in the Tower of Nodnol, a prison of sorts generally reserved for political prisoners.  As lord of House Rens'hk he absorbed penalty for Ulysesn's involvement in Etiawhtaes in exchange for the house itself not being dissolved.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2016)

Duncan looks at the waitress and flips her a gold piece. "Just doin yer job lassie, I've got no quarrel wit ye. Still, the fact that ye fear theses assclowns more than me, is a bit of a cause for concern." he turns to the table with his whiskey and stands over the Fenton's table

"The fuck are ye playin' at?" Duncan asks looking at the two. "Ye tryin te pick a fight?" 

Duncan clenches his teeth in anger but keeps himself calm enough to have a conversation.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 5, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the waitress and flips her a gold piece. "Just doin yer job lassie, I've got no quarrel wit ye. Still, the fact that ye fear theses assclowns more than me, is a bit of a cause for concern." he turns to the table with his whiskey and stands over the Fenton's table
> 
> "The fuck are ye playin' at?" Duncan asks looking at the two. "Ye tryin te pick a fight?"
> 
> Duncan clenches his teeth in anger but keeps himself calm enough to have a conversation.



One of the men gestures at an empty chair at the table, "sit won't you?  We can talk of days past and what brings you back to our town."  With a smirk he adds, "donkeys can talk can't they?  Or do you plan on standing there pissing yourself and breying at us?"

The other man is silent, watching Duncan and the others with a cold stare, he seems slightly more on edge than the first man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

Ulysesn makes his way towards the Tower of Nodnol


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn makes his way towards the Tower of Nodnol



Traffic in the city is fairly light today Ulysesn has no problem heading to the tower.  A pair of guards in ceremonial armor stand outside the entrance, while they don't seem to be paying Ulysesn any particular attention they don't look like they're apt to let anyone just waltz in.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2016)

Date night...


*Spoiler*: __ 



“Not that often, no.” A small, lingering smile stains the elven face, “It really does.  All the things we end up doing on a daily basis, all the feats we are capable of...and here we are, walking a festival.  Almost feels like we're out of place.” he gives a quiet laugh, closing his eyes for a moment, “But to everyone around, there's not a thing out of place with us, besides your beauty.  We're just a pair of ordinary people, having a good time at a festival.” he looks down at her in wonder, then pulls her to one of the ring toss games with various patchwork prizes, being run mostly by a group of ragtag children, their worn out, greying mother in her own barely patched kimono sitting exhausted in the back. “C'mon, I want to play this one.”  There's a hint of sadness in his voice.

“Just a copper to play, sir.”  One of the older children says with a bit of confidence, more than the others.

“Hmm, I don't have any coppers kids.  Is this okay?” he pulls out a gold piece, placing it on the table.  

The group of children's eyes collectively widen, “Just a second, sir!” taking it and running back to their mother, who smiles and nods at whatever the children say to her, though the eldest argues for a moment before running back.  “Here are your five rings.  All you need is one to get a prize, cause you have to play and that's the rule.  Momma said that one is enough with how much you gave us."

Yuki gives a nod, then aims the ring while still holding Lantana gently.  He tosses the first ring but sneezes mid movement, ring falling to the ground with a quiet clatter.  He grabs the next one, taking a deep breath and tossing, ring loudly hooking onto and falling over a bottle.  He tosses the other three in fairly quick succession, two others missing a bottle, though to Lantana it was obviously on purpose.  

He looks at the various makeshift animals before the youngest, about four, comes lumbering over with one, grinning both proudly and questioningly, holding it outwards.  

The creature can only be described with inner dialogue...

It's ugly, no that doesn't even describe it, disturbingly horrific maybe?  What is it, some sort of child of rabbit, chicken and cow?  It's strange and disgusting, but somehow endearing.  Better than whatever I would play with at least.  It kind of looks like snooglepoof.  Well, Snooglepoof was at least a discarded  chunk of pelt...this thing...  It's mostly stuffed, had ragged edges, and maybe resembled a dog with mange.  Gods, but if I don't choose it...

/end

"Yes, that one." He grins, pointing at the creation, causing the young girl's face to light up.

"Uuh, sorry sir, but Momma already said she wanted to keep that one." The eldest speaks up again, "My sister just forgot.  Do you want to pick another one?"

The little girl looks dejected, slowly lowering her creation.

"Tell you what kiddo, I'll come back next year, so make sure you make one just for me." He grins, making her face light up again, running back to their mother.  He chuckles at her reaction then looks at the stuffed creatures.  "How about that one?" He points at a one eyed cat, much nicer looking than the previous one.  The boy nods and hands him the cat, all colors encompassing the doll with a single wooden button on one side of the face.  "Thank you kind sir." He half bows with the doll in hand, then hands the cat over to Lantana, grinning proudly.

"Thank you more, mister.  And have a good night!"

With that the pair start off again.

"That was fun.  Anything you want to play, Anna?  Any food you want to try?"  He gives his gentle smile again, "Of course we could also just walk in quiet."




Duncan situation...

*Spoiler*: __ 




With the tension, Yuki gives Lantana a deep bow and then stands next to Duncan, "Is there a problem, Duncan?" He gives the new group a glare, body tense, waiting for any aggressive move.  Though acting as a makeshift bodyguard for the Tocsman.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2016)

(( i guess I dont have anything else... just holding on the second week.  Going with Hayao and Rin to the village, perhaps?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hayao, Duncan, Makenna, training_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



((Nothing else there besides working with Makenna on some form of teamworking ability. If they wanted to learn the other portions of the philosophy he mentioned too, that'd be fine too.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 5, 2016)

((K, I have something I can do for the others while people are off at parties or burning down capitals or whatever.  Won't be able to do a substantive post until late today though.))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2016)

Duncan's hand quivers at Sgaille, who is calling for blood. He'd only been back home a few hours and was on the verge of murdering someone. He calms Sgaille down and turns to Yuki.

"I'm alright Yuki, this fucker's got lips like a whore's vagina flappin in the wind." Duncan says taking a deep breath. He turns back to the Fentons.

"I'm standin, I wouldn't share a table wit the likes of ye. If ye got somethin other than insults te throw at me let's hear it otherwise fuck off, cos ye can bet yer granny's arse that I'm no leavin." Duncan says with a guttural growl to his voice. Clearly he's having a tough time keeping his rage in check.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2016)

Yuki's leg shifts out, dropping into a more feral stance, feeling Duncan's tension, a fanged snarl crosses his face, waiting for his command.

Tia takes a long breath, standing at the table, her fur slightly on end.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Traffic in the city is fairly light today Ulysesn has no problem heading to the tower.  A pair of guards in ceremonial armor stand outside the entrance, while they don't seem to be paying Ulysesn any particular attention they don't look like they're apt to let anyone just waltz in.


Ulysesn decides to buy a potion of invisibility (-300 gp).
He hides near the tower out of sight then drinks the potion flying straight up at a rapid pace until reaching some barred windows he'll peak at what is inside with Detect Magic before thinking of entering.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 8, 2016)

Dreams....

"I don't think I have the right person." A gnomish dullahan scowls, head under her arm, "She wasn't a deer, nor a male." She pops her head onto her body.

The Alseid stares at her in confusion, "Fyre? I...what? I would say you're supposed to be dead, but obviously you still are. Um..."

"That you my little Yuki? What happened? You're so big and...oh deer." She giggles slightly.

"Yeah, that...that's a long story."

"Well tell me then. I've got time." The darkness they stand in turns to a grassy field. They both sit down.

"Hmm...where do I start..."

"From the beginning, silly!"

"Okay, okay!" The alseid laughs, "so to start at the beginning... After you died, I left the order.  Then I found this group I now travel with.  Not many I can consider friends now, but those I do I would defend with my life, and I know they would do the same for me...”

“Mm.” Fyre nods, listening intently.

“We went into a dream form of Limbo I believe is what Tassy keeps saying.  I punched a freaking dragon Fyre.  A DRAGON.  Though that's not the coolest thing I've punched so far.  I've punched wizards and demons and outsiders of all types.  Abberations even.” Yuki laughs more, “Okay, so after going through a dream for everyone, we left.  And found ourselves in the center of a orc city.  We stealthed our escape, and I bolted with someone glowing on my back.  Then we went and found a pixie village which we stayed for a bit.  Then a werefox village and we got this portal and stuff and then woke up a golem that's now an ally, and yeah.  I got bit at some point during there, and infected.

Got to a city in Emor, something happened, I forget who did it, but we had to go destroy the orc city.  We went there, and then there was a big orc that just wouldn't die.  Then we found a crypt.  Stopped for the night, and that's when the werefox curse showed it's head.  Destroyed a good chunk of one of their armies, then got captured.  Captured, stripped then interrogated, then I ripped the chains right out of the wall and beat the shit out of him.” He grins wildly, flexing his muscles.  

“But then I got cut down by his guards, and saved by some of my allies.  We went back and the orc siege was nearly over.  Found that there was a dwarf city underneath, and yeah, one thing led to another and their steward attacked us, and killed one of my friends when I was trying to bust through an iron door.  But we found she wasn't from this plane and she made a pillar of fire that destroyed everything in the area shortly after we left with a hundred or so orc women and children.  We had saved them from the breeding pits.”

“Shortly after that I begged my best friend to reincarnate me, to make me more powerful.  I became an alseid.  But, I looked normal.  See what happened after that is we were arrested for killing a 'hunting party' that was slaughtering quite violently.  Aaaaand then we could get out with trial by combat.  Found this one guy with a fire snake elemental thing and he helped me gain access to the planes and my best friend and I went in and after a few tries I became bound to an efreeti.  Which is this color scheme I have going now.”

“Then we won the tournament...” he explains what happens between the tournament and the opening of the quiet city because _someone_ is getting on stronger meds and can't remember anything after that point.

“Sounds like a lot of fun Yuki!  You've turned into an amazing young...man now I guess.” the gnomish undead grins.

“What about you, what happened after...yknow.”

“Weeeeeeeeeeelllll...They didn't do anything with the body, just tossed it out for the wolves.  It was then a necromancer of some sort, someone that raises the dead...”

“Yeah, my best friend does that.”

“Cool!  Well, anyway, he raised me from the dead into this and took me to Aurum where I've been helping him research on how to create more powerful undead that can strengthen with time like living things.  I can't read the language he's making his notes in, but I know his test zombies are feeling strange so it might be working.   If you find yourself here then bring your friend and find us.  It would be a lot of fun to see you again in person.”

“I'll totally do that.  But what about that thorn barrier thingy?”

“Oh that, yeah, try and find a way through that, it's not bothering us right now, but I'm sure it'll get crazy when the supplies start to run low...Oh, I'm sorry, but our time is about-” her voice gets cut off by being picked up and hugged snugly by the large deerman with tears beginning to run down his face.

“I-It's been so nice talking to you again Momma.  Thanks for talking to me.  I missed you.”

Hearing that causes the dullahan's eyes to widen then slowly close in a maternal way, wrapping her arms around his neck.  “I missed you too kiddo, I'm so glad I talked him into this.  I'll see you soon.” with that the gnomish form slowly dissolves leaving the deerman to awaken in his elven form, tears in his eyes, curled up in the bed, leaving him to the quiet sounds of his companion sleeping and his own thoughts.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2016)

_***Some time over the week at Ylati***
_
Menik fiddled through his papers nervously, reading long lists of names. He had sent word to every one of his previous pupils and other children who had been adopted. Obviously, those that had heed his call were the younger ones, those who had left not so long ago and still saw their orphanage as their home and family. The rest had already integrated to their adoptive families or formed one of their own, and weren't so keen on leaving Ylati behind. Menik understood this and sent them blessings. 


What surprised Menik the most was that his orphans weren't the only ones who showed up at the doors of his temple. 


"Brother Menik" he heard the woman call him from the door. She had short wavy lilac hair (dyed) and violet eyes. She must have been on her thirties "Sir, the riders just arrived"


"Ah, yes, yes, thank you Sanya, I'll see to them at once" he nodded and grabbed a stack of papers, following the woman outside. She was an Inquisitor of the Coddler. She had received instruction on the temple at one point. Her role would have raised some eyebrows among the most liberal branch of the cult of the Lady of Dreams. Sanya's main task had been to investigate the activities of the Cult of the Sleepless Night and thrawt them at every turn, researching emerging threats and the like. She was the closest you would ever see to a paladinesque figure within the church. 

Technically, Sanya had a higher rank than Menik by now, but he had age on his side and Tassara's trust to manage their little project. He hurried to the gate and had to take a moment to process what he was seeing. The 11 horses waiting along with their riders in the patio had their manes dyed in all different colors and tones. The women riders clad in armor were  brushing the horses, adjusting theirs saddles and overall gossiping happy among themselves. 


"Ehem" Menik cleared his throat and the women elbowed each other to get quiet. "Madamasuelles?"

"Monsieur Menik? It's a pleasure. The Order of Friendship is very happy to be of help" one of them chipped in excitement.

"I'm happy to have you here too"

Along with them there was one single tall man in elegant robes. Half of his black short hair was shaved and his head was covered in stylish tattoos running down to the back of his neck. He had a well kept beard and glasses.


"Monsieur Blaise, I suppose?" 


"Yes, and you must be the man everyone was talking about..."


"I hope all good things"


"Mostly, yes" Blaise waved "Do not worry. I assume Lady Tassara will arrive to take us to... wherever our efforts are needed?"


"Yes, that's the plan. Tassara should coordinate the transportation of everyone with the help of her friends. It shouldn't be long, but I would like to have you all prepared to go as soon as possible... we might have to do some fumbling inside some bags"


And just as if Menik had summoned her by her name, Tassara walked into the temple slowly, looking around in a nostalgic way. 


"Goodness gracious!" the elf rushed to hug her. It had been months? A year? since the last time he had seen her in person. 


"Brother Menik, I'm so happy to see you! I-..." Tassara had wanted to turn around to present the others to him, but he interrupted her by grabbing her by the arm and pulling her aside. There was a slight murmur of confusion among the new followers who had also approached to meet her.


"I found them" Menik said in a hushed voice.


Tassara closed her mouth and her eyes grew large, even getting a little paler.

"They are at the dinning room. I think you should see to them before anything else... They are hopeful, but, not very trusting" he rubbed her arms to give her support "They want to believe me but they are certainly afraid this is all a mistake" 


Tassara nodded slowly, her lips making a thin line. The elf motioned her to the entrance of the hallway leading to the dinning area, and Tassara went ahead without saying another word.


Menik turned to the others "I'm sorry. I know you want to meet her in person. She will be back soon. There is an urgent matter at hand"



==========

She saw them eating in a table at the end of the dinning room. They were three of them. A man, a woman and a teenage boy. Tassara could tell the adults looked much older that what they really were. They looked scrawny and tired but there was also a sturdiness to them, a distinctive characteristic of people who worked the fields all their lives. 


The boy was the first one to realize she had entered the room. He didn't gave her much importance for a second, perhaps thinking she was just one more follower converging at the temple, but when she didn't move, he gave her a more curious look... and suddenly frowned and turned serious as if he recognized her. 


"Astor, are you done? I thought you were hungry, but if you-..." the man asked him, following the teen's gaze to the door and stopping mid sentence when he saw Tassara.


There was a moment of total silence, even Tassara seemed to have frozen, simply staring at each other. She was trying to remember.... trying to recognize their faces. The woman had blonde ash hair, and brown eyes like hers. The man had red hair and a short beard, at one time it had been lustrous red.

 The trembling hands of the woman dropped the spoon and covered her mouth with a gasp; while the man tentatively started to stand from the chair. Astor looked back and forth between the cleric and his parents with a worried look.


"Ma-ma? Pa-pa?" Tassara had asked but came out almost like a whisper. 


"Oh...OH!" the man covered his face with his hands and almost fell on his knees, but Astor quickly helped him to stay standing. 


"My babe! My Tassara!" the woman wailed and rushed to Tassara, making her chair fall back in the hurry. She  grabbed the young woman hugging her, feeling her hair, her face, her hands, making sure she was real. "It's you! It's you!"


"Ma-ma" her voice faltered, filled with a sudden urge to cry. She had knew the meeting would be emotional but she had not been prepared for this. She felt a pair of strong arms hugging them both and not letting her go. She felt him kiss her forehead... and she remembered that. "Pa-pa!"


They cried for a while without moving. 


"Look at you. You are a woman, a lovely woman, my Tassara"

"I prayed to all the gods to bring you back to me, they finally answered me! Bless them! Blessed they may be"

Tassara laughed crying and nodded, giving a silent prayer to the Lady of Dreams. She dried her tears of happiness and took a moment to look at them closely.

"Orson Arnaud... Marva Pruvost" they nodded. "I'm sorry it took this long to find you back"

"No, no my love, I'm sorry. I thought we had lost you for good"


Tassara had one nagging question forming on her lips. "What... happened?"


Orson and Marva looked at each other confused.


"We hoped you could tell us" Orson shook his head.


"I don't remember... I'm not sure"


"What do you remember? Of us?" Marva asked slightly nervous.


"A field. A small home. It was hot. I remember plants and chickens... I remember being hungry. I recall your voice asking me to go to sleep"


Marva gave a big pained sigh, as if the memory itself hurt her. "It was a drought. We lost everything. Something even killed the chickens. We were desperate, we had nothing left"


"We heard they were looking for people to work at the docks in the city, so we went there... we barely made it there. But it was a lie. There was nothing there waiting for us" Orson explained  with a grim look in his eyes. "You were so weak. There were so many other people who had come looking for work and we couldn't find enough for you. You got so bad... we were afraid to move you. We told you to sleep and we went out to find food... anything"

"I stole... I stole a chicken. They caught me. I begged and I begged because you were dying. They believe me for a moment and asked me to show them. But when I came back, you were gone. Our things were gone... there were only empty wine bottles. They thought I was a lying drunk. They didn't believe me. My baby girl, I didn't know who had taken you!" Marva wailed again and Tassara hold her "I almost lost my mind right there. I screamed and fought to try to get away and find you but they took me to the stocks" 


"When I came back, it was late. I found all that stuff, and learned of what happened. I almost got caught myself because I started a brawl to get your ma-ma out of there. Forget about me she said, just find her. I spent three days looking for you, I couldn't find you... I'm sorry. I'm so sorry. It was a nightmare!"


Tassara was speechless. 

"We kept looking for weeks, months. The guards wouldn't hear us, wouldn't care. We were just some poor clods. Your ma-ma got sick for the worry and we had to go back to the town to try to get better. I couldn't lose your ma-ma too. In that day the rain came back ending the drought... and your ma-ma found out she was with child again" Orson looked desperate trying to explain himself.


"I understand" she said calming him. She would obviously wouldn't think to blame them. They had done what they could.


"I kept traveling to the city when I could. I asked around, but no one had seen you. It was like you were snatched by an invisible spirit. And then one day a few months back I heard your name. But they said, there's no way she's your daughter, is just a coincidence she has the name, you know. She's a powerful cleric, not some simple farmer girl like ourselves. There's no way that's your baby girl all grown up. But I had faith..."


"Do you remember anything? Of who took you" Marva asked.


"I..." the Cleric hesitated "I remember being carried. I was just so tired. I complained but..." she closed her eyes "Nothing else. The next thing I know... I woke up surrounded by the morning mist and a man was carrying me. He took me to the entrance of the temple and gave me a silver coin. Told me I would be fine... they had food and they would look after me"


"So he's the one who stole you!" Marva said with indignation.


"I don't think it was him" Tassara shook her head. "He made sure I survived. I could tell that much... I guess it will take a while more before I can figure out what happened in that lost time"


"All that matters if that my girl is alive and well" Orson nodded.


Still at the table, Astor was extremely quiet watching them with a conflicted look on his face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn decides to buy a potion of invisibility (-300 gp).
> He hides near the tower out of sight then drinks the potion flying straight up at a rapid pace until reaching some barred windows he'll peak at what is inside with Detect Magic before thinking of entering.



Ulysesn decides against entering and looks from the perspective of the barred window it matches the  surroundings he viewed. Without noticing he came to the exact location he needed.
"This is... Father are you in there? Why are you being held? What will happen to you?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 9, 2016)

_I’m on the train that’s pullin the sick and twisted_


The dark haired monk stands on top of a building overlooking the center of a small town in Dnalgne, barely enough room on his perch for him to stand, cape over his tall body and hiding his face. He takes a slight step off the perch, causing him to begin sliding on the slate tiles of the roof. He keeps his balance, leaping off the edge, dark feathered wings unfurling from his back.


_Makin the most of the ride before we get arrested_


The wind was fair, a chill broke in the air, clouds opening up to drop frozen crystals on the unsuspecting citizens below. Snow melting into rain where the fallen angel-like figure lazily glided by. He had almost twenty-five years to dwell on his family, why they never began to look for him back when he was young, why it even happened in the first place. He was bitter, his life was filled with pain and suffering.


_We’re all wasted, and we’re not going home tonight. _


He had a bit of alcohol in his system, making him a bit more relaxed than normal, ready to drop into see his mother. Not enough to distort his judgment, just enough to make him less nervous. He takes a nosedive, taking his wings in for the sudden drop, at fifteen feet from the ground, slowly gliding to his feet while tucking his wings in under his cloak.


_Covered in black we lack the social graces _


The imposing figure seems to glide with his pace, closing in on the building that he was there to visit. He had a nervousness rarely seen by others, his eyes dart from side to side, just waiting to be jumped, even though it wasn't in the worst of areas. The pain of being an adventurer, always on guard for the worst. By the time the man decided to make a move it was already dark, not late, but the sun already decided to leave the city.


_Just like an animal we crawl out of our cages, They can’t tame us, So if you’re one of us get on the bus_


With a heavy hand the monk knocks on the door, form primarily that of his original form, taller however, that of his natural form. He decides to leave his wings noticeable, nothing to lose either way.


*Thunk*


*Thunk*


*Thunk*


The door opens, revealing an aged woman, hair white from the years, face scowling up at the form. “Come in. I can see you have business with me.” Large strides, he follows the woman, she doesn't look back as she enters the building, “I told your friends, I would have the payment by the end of the month. I just can't pay you right now.”


“I'm not here for payment. I just want to talk to Erin.”


“Well you're talking to her. Who are you then, what's your business?”


The monk lowers his hood as the woman gestures him to sit, he nods lightly, focusing his attention on the candles she set on the table in the formal room.“Well, I'm here on familial business. You had a daughter that had been left in the wilds many years ago. Well...here I am.” He sets the amulet on the table, the woman picking it up and looking at it closely.


“You bitch. You weren't supposed to survive. There was a reason I let them leave you there. Nobody wanted you from the beginning, what makes you think anyone would want you now?” Her words cut deep, causing a ball of mucus to rise in the monk's throat as the woman nears, “You're an unwanted bastard child that not only wasn't supposed to survive the first days, but survived every attempt on her life since then, twenty-seven years and I knew.” her hand pulls back, slapping the shapeshifter across the face.


_If you’re a freak like me, Wave your flag! _


Wings flare outward at the impact of the open palm, bursting passed the cloak. He shoots up to his feet, face twisting into an angry snarl. With the immense speed he reacts at, he grabs the woman's wrist, tightening his grip and causing the bone to creak and snap.


_So shout if you’re a freak like me, You were born to burn_


The pain leaves the woman unable to make a noise, just look in horror as the winged monk that was supposed to be her daughter lost his temper. Fire leaves his hand, wrapping around her hand and arm, burning off what he broke and cauterizing the wound. “Fine, you going to do that? Two can play that game, you want to know what twenty-seven years of bitterness can do? You'll find out.”


“I'm absolutely insane and that's your doing. Leaving me in the wilds to die...”


“That was your sist-!”


“Quiet! I'm not done with you yet! I was left in the forest for long enough to kill my sanity. My. Best. Friend. Was. A. Squirrel. Puppet.” His temper draining his patience, “I thought if I ever got a chance to see my family, it would have been a great reunion, with a good person. Not this bullshit that happened here. But not everyone can have what we want. How you started the conversation aggressive, you were trying your damnedest to not show a thing.” his temperament turns feral, in a flash he's standing in front of the fireplace, now in front of the crawling woman again.


“N-no! Spare me and...and...”


“SHUT UP! SHUT UPSHUTUPSHUTUP!” The monk roars, slamming his fist into the fireplace, embers shooting into the room as large stones drop into the wood and ashes. He takes panting breaths, hearing a faint voice in his head.


_This is no disease you don’t need a cure! _


“Fine, you're wounded enough, just remember not to stir my anger. Next time you won't be so lucky.” He turns and heads for the door, form changing to his comforting elven form, “You want her dead? Fine, she's dead.” he leaves the building, wings unfurling once more, about to take to the sky.


“Thank you, Yuki.”


“Whatever, as long as you're sure.”


“As sure as I can be.”


“Thanks Kaylee. For everything.” He doesn't hear a response as he takes to the sky, tears rolling down his face as he heads for home.


“Alright Juki, we saved the soul, now go show her what the body can do.”



_*Later the following day...*_


The same Yuki that left the building the day before enters Kaylee's diplomatic building. He pops open the door to see two women with hair that match the night. The air is heavy with tenseness, it seems as no one wants to see the other. The monk's heart pounds as he swallows hard and steps in front of the pair.


Both of the women that sit in the room have a single eye that is obviously blind, the other a more golden amber color. One seems to be the same height as Tassara, the other only dwarfed by Ironwall. The taller of the two has most of her body covered with either tight wrappings or dark clothes, though the skin that is showing on her face is severely burned. Whether by fire, magic, or chemically, Yuki isn't sure. The other one has a snug one piece outfit that sits low cut, her skin pigment darker than the other two in the room. She also has some scars, but they add to her beauty.


“So...” Yuki gets cut off by the scarred giant of a woman.

“You're our little sibling, correct? The little blonde told us to come here and talk to you. I guess you want to hear the story, huh? Then throw us on our way?” she sits forward, a pained look on her face, “That's what happens every time someone wants us to talk.”


“No! Not at all, if Kaylee is sure of who you are, then you have a home here, don't worry.”


The look on both women's faces is unsure and questioning, but the tall one speaks again, “Hope you don't mind that I speak for us both, see...Mother wasn't the best of people, very abusive.” she chuckles as Yuki snorts, “It's because of her that Koen is a woman of such few words, what we went through...”


Koen speaks up then with a quiet clearing of her throat, “What we did was for you, Raya. We are not sure how long you would have lasted had we not stepped in.”


“Yeah, we didn't have the best judgment at the time, but we knew anything was better.” The room slows into a moment of sadness, “But through difficulty comes experience, and we found that with practice we can manifest powerful psionics. As soon as we could, we left mother.” the two women look at eachother, then at their now elven brother, “We aren't sorry for leaving you out there, because look at what you've become.”


Yuki looks at his hands then two the pair again, “The time I had out there, whether alone or otherwise, strengthened me. I got raised by the creatures of the wilds, picked up by monks when I nearly gave in. I was taught most things by a gnome I considered my mother, my father figure is a dwarf. My best friend is a druidic necromancer, her lover is a teleporting scimitar user, my second in command is a kitsune whose best friend is an unbelievably flamboyant dragon, her partner is a sentient worg that stands like us. My interest knows nothing about herself and crushes people's heads with war fans, and I'm a reincarnated human woman turned into an alseid man, who shapeshifts into an elf all the time..I also have many other comrades and people willing to place their lives on the line to save me.” He takes a breath, willing to trust them enough to close his eyes, “Most people that I would say that to would find me bloody insane. Of course I'm sure you do too. What I'm getting at now is, family is what you make it. Those people are my family. Laughs, tears, anger, frustration and everything in between we have felt with each other. Sometimes we get fed up with eachother, but we are tied by the thread of fate.”


“The red thread of fate keeps us together and fighting by eachother's side even though we wouldn't normally even give each other a second glance.” He sighs quietly, “Maybe I'm finally realizing what I've been told by the gnome that I considered a mother, realizing what she meant by what she said. Everything happens for a reason, right? I'm sure there's room somewhere in the quiet city for you two, if you want to stay. It's a nice place, a sanctuary for the unwanted, abused, and misled.” He nods, opening his eyes again to see the pair smiling shakily, “Treat the others with respect and you'll get it back.” he grins, leading them out when they're ready. They prepare a pair of bunks in the barracks, where home will begin to be for them.



_*That night...*_


*THUNK*


*THUNK THUNK*


*THWAK*


With the final sound, the monk kicks a training dummy entirely in half. The dojo was long closed, and the only one in the training field was the sensei himself. Shirtless and unarmed, he takes a lower sweep, snapping the pole inches off the ground. He takes two steps back and sits on the dirt, looking at the pile of wood and straw.


He looks over to see Hobbes hopping over the fence with Ares and Bomber crawling through the opening in the fence. The trio coming over to the man for attention. Hobbes headbutts Yuki, rubbing the top of his head on the monk's face, with the other two wanting to be petted as well. He lets off quiet laughter as he gives the trio attention, petting them in turn. His heart seemed empty though, as if something was missing. He had his friends, his family, his companions....what else would he need? He lays back on the ground, staring at the starry sky. It was cold, but it didn't seem to phase the man. He seems to relax some as the pets curl around him. For a time, everything seemed to be right. That may have been all he needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2016)

((K, going to try to fast-forward through the second week of downtime.  I'll almost certainly miss some things that were going on, nudge me and I'll reply to that stuff it's not intentionally skipping anything.   Tagging things to make it easier to sort.))

((I apologize for disrupting things that were in progress, but this is far easier for me to pick back up with.))


*Spoiler*: _Base, message from Malcabeth_ 




At some point during the week there's a lengthy message from Malcabeth about the status of his effort.  Most of the area near the wilds has been evacuated of citizens.  A series of keeps, fortified towns, and other structures have been commandeered to form a line of defense that has, so far, been mostly successful at keeping things pinned down.

So far battles have only been against zombies but the zombies have been very atypical, faster than expected and far stronger and at least some of them seem to be intelligent.  He notes with jaded concern that it's just as unusual that no more exotic types of undead have been encountered.

He's managed to acquire the services of some nobles forces to reinforce the line and an exceptional young man has joined as well, lending some additional firepower to keeping things under control.

Even so he is avoiding direct engagement as much as possible, some of the creatures spread a wasting disease that quickly consumes the victim.





*Spoiler*: _Quiet City, Diplomacy_ 




The process of reaching out to the various residents continues slowly.  The more social residents are cautious about the idea of agreements and apprehensive about humans in general but they're at least willing to entertain discussions.

The more hostile residents tend to respond poorly but nothing serious has been encountered yet.  Between "gifts" and the fact that none of them seem overly keen on approaching the Quiet City leaves the impression that they're not going to be sources of problems.





*Spoiler*: _Lycanthropy_ 





On the night of the new moon Yuki changes.  Having a bit more experience he can somewhat feel it coming this time, unfortunately expecting it doesn't provide much defense.  Once changed he vanishes in a blur into the streets of the Quiet City.

Running towards the edge of the city she encounters a familiar scent, quickly tracing it to its source he finds Lantana in her practice room.  The woman is resting against the wall, obviously worn down from her day's practice when Yuki enters.  She looks up with a quick glance of panic as the were-fox closes on her.  Pushing herself up she shifts her stance and vanishes a moment ahead of a pounce.

A prolonged game of cat and mouse ensues, Lantana's quick spurts of teleportation bouncing around the room appearing on the walls and the ceiling, managing to keep half a step ahead through a weary haze of fatigue.

The initial panic quickly gives way to a sense of routine, eventually giving way to a sense of excitement.  The game continues for several hours before Lantana, finally giving in to fatigue, slips in her movement and collides heavily with a wall, slipping to the floor in an exhausted heap.

Yuki, surprisingly, slows and approaches the woman, curling up his furry form protectively around the resting woman for the remaining hours of the night before eventually reverting back to his normal form.

Unlike the previous transformation he remembers everything that happened, even if it's somewhat hazy.


*Spoiler*: _Control Form skill_ 




Yuki can start taking ranks in 'Control Form' like any other skill.  The skill is Wis based and doesn't have an armor check penalty.  The skill does not auto-fail on a 1 (or auto-succeed on a 20).

*Control Change*

20 Remain aware / Lunar     (Check once per transformation, no action)
26 Retain control / Lunar   (Check once per minute, no action)
32 Resist change / Lunar   (Check once per hour, no action)
38 Change wrong moon     (Check once per minute, full-round action)
42 Change during day     (Check once per minute, full-round action)

Can not take-10 when the new moon rises.
Can not take-10 to force a change.
Can not take-10 during combat or when stressed.
Can take-10 once transformed when not stressed.

Transforming is a full-round action (painful though no specific effect there).




Kaylee doesn't experience anything with the rising of the new moon.





*Spoiler*: _Drell/Akane blood testing_ 




Drell's testing with Akane's blood discovers the unusual combination does have unprecedented levels of magic.  Unsurprisingly given that she is nearly a summoned creature herself her blood is strongly linked to her physical form.

However Drell surmises that his power can use the blood as a catalyst to tweak Akane's physical form.  It would be (perhaps) less disposable than normal summons but would allow leveraging Akane's already considerable abilities.


*Spoiler*: _Blood Conjuring_ 




When using summons in this manner a measure of Akane's blood is an extra material component (no you can't eschew this).  Instead of summoning a new creature it grants Akane extra abilities.

Specifically:
- Akane gains any new forms of movement of the "summoned" form.  Existing forms of movement use the better of Akane's natural rate or the summoned creature.
- Akane's physical stats increase (decrease) by the amount above (below) 10 of the summoned form.
- Akane gains any Ex, Su, or Sp abilities of the new form.
- If the summoned form would be larger Akane's form increases to match.
- Akane gains a number of temporary HP equal to the HP of the summoned creature
- Akane gains any natural attacks of the summoned forms and can use any weapons the summoned creature would be with (gaining proficiency if needed).
- Akane can make use of any of the feats of the summoned creature.

All of these effects last for the duration of the summons, Akane cannot be enhanced by more than one such effect at any given time.  Akane's form has cosmetic alterations based on the nature of the summoned creature (but does not lose the ability to make use of her normal equipment).




((I know that CT's going to be unavailable for a while, I'll do my best to keep Akane available until he's back))





*Spoiler*: _Drell's adventuring party/temple_ 




Vincent's group returns from their travel to the abandoned temple.  The general area is very much a war-zone, which has its ups and downs for traveling but ultimately didn't cause any major problems arriving at the temple.  The temple itself was largely a bust as far as exploration goes.  It had long since been picked over by looters and they didn't find anything unexpected.

They did bring back rubbings from the engravings that Drell had interest in though, at a glance they appear similar to what was in the dream world, he'll have to spend some time studying them to learn more.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara's information crew/desert_ 




Tassara's information team returns back with very little to go on.  Where the city once was is now what appears to be normal, natural deseert.  Some of the larger structures poke out of the sand in ruins but without knowing otherwise it looks like hundreds of years had passed.  They didn't see any other signs of human life at the ruins and smaller cities and villages in the area immediately clam up at any mention of it, clearly believing even talking about it might invite a similar destruction upon them.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn/his father_ 




Ulysesn's father is indeed in the tower being held as political prisoner for the sake of the greater family.  He's in good health if ill humor and largely seems to be ignored in the greater context of the impending civil war.

((If there's specific things you needed to talk about feel free))





*Spoiler*: _Lantana/Yuki date_ 




Lantana and Yuki's date goes uneventfully and a good time is had by all.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan/etc drinking night_ 




The meeting with the Fenton clan ends after a tense discussion that sours the enjoyment of the festivities.  As best Duncan can tell they only called him out in an effort to provoke him, though there doesn't seem to be any reason or logic for that.

Duncan (/etc) find that the Fenton clan has largely taken over the area.  A few cases of good fortune coinciding with ill luck for the other major players leaves them running most everything.  A fact that they do not hesitate to brood over.  Most businesses are either owned by them outright or have very large loans at sickening interest rates holding them in check.

One item of specific note, they've taken over the school Duncan trained at and by all accounts have made the facility all the more torturous.  Depending on who you ask they either do a better job at creating magical swordsmen or a better job breaking youth that aren't up to the task.  The former has increased the fame of the school somewhat, though it's painful in general.





*Spoiler*: _Hayao/Duncan/Makenna training_ 




The three train together.  Despite having somewhat conceptually similar dance-based styles they all approach swordsmanship in a different manner.  But, as Makenna would surely point out, the best dances make use of many different flavors.

Makenna's dance is wild and instinctual.  Her swordsmanship is frustratingly unrefined but also all the more dangerous as she seems to find openings even before they are formed.  _An opponent engaged with Makenna can't help but focus defenses towards her, this leaves them more vulnerable to Hayao and Duncan's attacks.  They can add their character level in bonus damage against a target she engages.
_
Hayao's dance is more refined with cool calculation.  His swordsmanship is based on form and an almost chesslike challenge of outmaneuvering an opponent, leaving one with no option but to yield a fatal opening.  _An opponent engaged with Hayao takes a stacking -1 each round on attacks against Makenna or Duncan and to his AC vs. their attacks.
_
Duncan's dance meets somewhere between them, initially formal but built upon the joy of the life he has made for himself.  His swordsmanship reflects this to an extent, less formally trained but more focused on the direct killing blow, only a fool ignores such lethal strikes and such thoughts lead to hesitation.  _An opponent engaged with Duncan does not automatically hit Makenna or Hayao on a natural 20 and is not automatically missed by Makenna or Hayao on a natural 1._

((To gain these benefits you must be in Melee engaging the same target as the listed character))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2016)

(( Only thing I can think of might be missing is... Tassara wanted to establish an operation base for the rest of her followers outside Drell's tower with his permission and the help of the Lyre of Building + Rylen. And if Kaylee/Yuki accepted the Orc women and children into the Quiet City but I guess Kuno and CO would just need to be ok with it. Tassara already sent them with the field provision boxes to feed them))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2016)

((The stuff I mentioned in  though their might not be time for the meditation on styles thing to be honest.))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2016)

*In Dnaltocs*

He approaches the bartender.

"Are ye one of the businesses that are owned by those fuckwits? And if so, how much do ye owe? I want te get an idea of what kinda racket those knob jockies are runnin'" Duncan says

Upon finding out that The Fentons....the arse burglaring Fentons....owned most where he grew up, he turns to the rest of the group, and discusses with them in private,

"This is gonna be a stretch, but I might be incitin a bit of a war up here. I'm gonna burn that fuckin school to the ground an get those kids out of there" he pauses "......not in that order."

"We're gonna be on the shit list of the Fenton's - honestly I have no idea just how powerful they are these days. I dinae care either. From what I understand, it's worse than when I were a lad - and I was lucky te make it out alive."

"Far as I'm concerned, I'm happy strikin at the dead of night and killin each and every last one of the torturin bastards at the school."

*
With the dancing swordsfolk*

"I reckon we can use this. Like use what we learned te work tegether an be better at what we do. This has been pretty good I reckon" Duncan nods happily.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 21, 2016)

soulnova said:


> (( Only thing I can think of might be missing is... Tassara wanted to establish an operation base for the rest of her followers outside Drell's tower with his permission and the help of the Lyre of Building + Rylen. And if Kaylee/Yuki accepted the Orc women and children into the Quiet City but I guess Kuno and CO would just need to be ok with it. Tassara already sent them with the field provision boxes to feed them))


((Well we had already said that before, so Kaylee talked them into coming.))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2016)

(( That's good. I just couldn't remember if we posted about it IC to confirm.  ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 21, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao sells his Ring of Protection, buys a  and begins to draw in more remnants of the Order with a call to the Toyatomi's banner in northern Dnalgne, asking for them to spread the word. *He stresses that the Clan keep all secrets within the Clan.* Working together with the courtiers of the Toyatomi Clan, he uses Hojo's return as an anchor point to rally the Toyatomi and has Rin handle a lot of the diplomacy in court with very common points of attack being...
> 
> "Richard of House Cromwell is a skilled tactician, and his house has a great deal in terms of military strength, but can you truly trust a man who supports the knight who _slew your king_? Is that not the reason for your troubles presently? The Toyatomi, throughout all of this, have been loyal followers of the Crown, and understand their duty; to defend this land from the depredations of that which is supernatural outside its borders. Rally! Now that their liege has returned, rally! Do not let dire straits at present leave you blind to what he will turn this country into given his militant ways. Remember your blood, support the Crown, and the servants of it that have always showed due diligence to defense against that which is not natural! The Toyatomi can lead us through this with efficiency, dedication, and steadfastness."



In the North house Cromwell has quite a bit of favor in general so rallying against him is not always a popular message.  But those that hold alliances to the Toyatomi are easier to remind of their duty and the ever-increasing rumors of the advance of the undead assist in recruiting to hold them back.




Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao works with the military advisers of the Clan in order to decide how to split the troops correctly. Their focus is more on creating a united front at this point in time, across Dnalgne, rather than a decisive offense.



Malcabeth welcomes all the aid that is provided.  A rough line in the Northwest of Dnalgne has already been established, the front stretching between various forts and walled towns.

Reports from the front are bleak at best.  Zombies, mostly orcs and animals though humans are becoming more common, advance in swarms.  Whatever force drives them leaves them with no care of their 'mortality' and doesn't seem concerned with loss or numbers.  And to make things worse unlike the occasional incident with rogue zombies these exhibit clear signs of intelligence.  While not driven by any sort of brilliant tactics they are prone to use traps and stealth and seem to be systemically testing defenses.

Most of the strategy to date has been to strike hard from fortified positions, luring groups into position to hit with siege weapons or magical onslaught.  If battles are forced to melee the hope is to hit with overwhelming force.  But the numbers of the living seem anemic next to the constant onslaught of undead.



Hidden Nin said:


> And in his spare time, he meditates on the fight he'd had with that elf swordsman, and what lessons he could draw from the encounter to better improve his own style of fighting. In a way, the elf's firmness reminded him of the strange, solemn foe he'd matched up against during the bridge battle with N7.
> 
> How could he internalize their style into his own?



In a way the two were strikingly similar though it is difficult to compare the two.  The elf was clearly focused on defense, sword skills focused defensively on foiling attacks.  The alien is harder to place, his combat being untested but at some level possessing the same drive in his zest to cross the bridge.  Both had an almost primal focus, shrugging off things outside of their control or counter to their goals in favor of a single, pure, determination.

Whether Hayao could match this determination would probably first come down to whether he would want to and how his focus would be driven.



soulnova said:


> (( Only thing I can think of might be missing is... Tassara wanted to establish an operation base for the rest of her followers outside Drell's tower with his permission and the help of the Lyre of Building + Rylen. And if Kaylee/Yuki accepted the Orc women and children into the Quiet City but I guess Kuno and CO would just need to be ok with it. Tassara already sent them with the field provision boxes to feed them))



Yeah, the plan was the Orcs would go to the Quiet City so that shouldn't be an issue.  Shouldn't be a problem setting up some basic structures around Drell's tower either, assuming he's okay with that.




Vergil said:


> *In Dnaltocs*
> 
> He approaches the bartender.
> 
> "Are ye one of the businesses that are owned by those fuckwits? And if so, how much do ye owe? I want te get an idea of what kinda racket those knob jockies are runnin'" Duncan says



The tavern isn't owned by the Feltons, but they did have a pretty serious fire a few years ago and have about 1000gp in debt to them for loans to assist with the repairs.  On average months they're drowning just to make interest payments on it, though better off than they'd have been without the tavern at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2016)

Tassara gives insight on the mirrors they found on the Quiet city to Malcabeth and also contact Lady Silvermirrors (sp?) to see if she has any ideas in how can she use her own divination abilities to speed up the search for information.

Could she attempt to dreamwalk into their dreams? At least the ones who look clearer than the rest. She might need protection spells in place when attempting this. She will ask  *Kaylee and Drell*'s help on setting up protections if needed for her Dreamwalking. (( @Kuno @Nicodemus ))


Tassara is also willing to spend all her available spells on commune for a day to try to get the general location of the mirror-threats. She can use 5 commune with 12 questions each, plus the 8 questions from her Mitre for a big total of 68. Is there anything stopping her from trying that... religiously? Is there a limit of how many times she *should* cast commune? She certainly doesn't want to anger the Coddler and her servants.

If she is allowed then, she starts with "Is X threat of this mirror located mainly in Danglne?....Aurum?...Wilds?....Eomr? ...Ylati? ...Naisrep?"

In order of which one she would ask about first:
Black robed firgure with silver mist
Blue-White Dragon rider
Gleaming Warror Armor with Golden Light
Gnome and large golems
Bauty Woman
Commoner Young man with friends
Archer with ivory bow and black arrows
White Robed figure on battlefield with wounded
Nobleman with servants
Guy with dagger
Mega Orc army ((almost sure the Wilds but ok))
Woman with sand ((likely Nasriep))
Bald guy + devils Pretty sure this is Nasriep


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 21, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara gives insight on the mirrors they found on the Quiet city to Malcabeth and also contact Lady Silvermirrors (sp?) to see if she has any ideas in how can she use her own divination abilities to speed up the search for information.



Malcabeth doesn't know anything in particular about the mirrors, other than through legend.  He's more than a little disturbed with the idea that the party would have found such a large cluster of powerful artifacts in one place but doesn't have any specific advice on what that might mean.  As far as the immediate future he advises finding out whatever they can about these figures.

Lady Silverymirror (I think it was) is generally evasive.  She promises to look into whatever she can surrounding these figures but keeps whatever she's thinking about it close to her chest.



soulnova said:


> Could she attempt to dreamwalk into their dreams? At least the ones who look clearer than the rest. She might need protection spells in place when attempting this. She will ask  *Kaylee and Drell*'s help on setting up protections if needed for her Dreamwalking. (( @Kuno @Nicodemus ))


You would need a more specific way to identify the people before you could attempt to dreamwalk into their dreams (not necessarily a name, but "woman with sand" doesn't qualify).



soulnova said:


> Tassara is also willing to spend all her available spells on commune for a day to try to get the general location of the mirror-threats. She can use 5 commune with 12 questions each, plus the 8 questions from her Mitre for a big total of 68. Is there anything stopping her from trying that... religiously? Is there a limit of how many times she *should* cast commune? She certainly doesn't want to anger the Coddler and her servants.



It is expected with commune (and similar magics) that the cleric will be using it for appropriate concern.  Number of castings isn't exactly a problem but the gods do not appreciate spending time on things that are not worthy of their attention or questions they have already answered (or chosen not to/been unable to).  The mirror threats would probably qualify as worthy of the Coddler's attention so it shouldn't be a problem there (unless you get repetitive with it).

You could probably get away with one casting a day for more general queries beyond specific items of interest.

((Skipping the questions for now while clarifying))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2016)

"Father, why are you in this tower when our name has been cleared? Petty political tomfoolery feigning ignorance I have no doubt."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Father, why are you in this tower when our name has been cleared? Petty political tomfoolery feigning ignorance I have no doubt."



Ulysesn's father snorts barely bothering to glance up.  "Surely I couldn't have raised you to be so ignorant of the world?  Your actions have deeper consequence than merely your own hands they affect your very blood.  A member of our family commits treason and worse?  And flees beyond reach?  The king was gracious enough to offer me imprisonment here and allowing some of the family to retain titles and land.  At least in a few generations the stench of this might be erased."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2016)

Drell takes a reasonable supply of Akane's blood (enough for 5 castings? 10?) and spends some time studying the rubbings, comparing them to the writing found on the dream plane. 

Linguistics: (Take 20) 20+48=68


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn's father snorts barely bothering to glance up.  "Surely I couldn't have raised you to be so ignorant of the world?  Your actions have deeper consequence than merely your own hands they affect your very blood.  A member of our family commits treason and worse?  And flees beyond reach?  The king was gracious enough to offer me imprisonment here and allowing some of the family to retain titles and land.  At least in a few generations the stench of this might be erased."


"Half of the family you mean. Just half, though you should wonder a bit more why I'm here. That family is of little concern to me, all the lands we own I can destroy alone or help prosper in an instant. I'm easily already in a position for kingship I can fell armies alone, but it's beneath me. So, ask me if all I said is true. Why am I here, father?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2016)

Duncan nods at the bartender and puts 1000gp on the table

"Here. Let's fashion out a deal. 10% of profit and you can call on me for protection against those assholes. Consider this gold as an investment and the formation of a partnership between you and I"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell takes a reasonable supply of Akane's blood (enough for 5 castings? 10?) and spends some time studying the rubbings, comparing them to the writing found on the dream plane.
> 
> Linguistics: (Take 20) 20+48=68


((With Akane's regeneration her ability to supply blood, at least in tiny amounts, is functionally unlimited  ))

In a very general sense the writing is completely alien to anything Drell has seen before, even recognizing it as 'writing' as opposed to 'decoration' is a testament to his intellect.  That said he now has a sufficient sample of writing to make some conclusions from.

The first is it appears to be an incredibly precise language.  The slightest shifts in the patterns and curves in seems to convey substantial weight, many areas appear to be identical save for very small shifts.  As such the nature of the rubbings and the general condition of the ruins make for a painful process and one likely fraught with a number of errors.

Studying and recreating the general form of the temple he can make some rough translations.  His original conclusion that the writing seems to be a variation of the world's creation story seems to be correct.  Drawing somewhat from his own knowledge the part from this temple seems to discuss the gods' original forging of the world from a glowing ember.   This story only seems to stand out as unusual from the varieties taught in various temples in two ways.

The first is the sheer repetition and verbosity of the text seeming to repeat the same parts over and over as if it needs to describe every strike of the gods' hammer upon the world.  In some ways it seems almost a contract or a legal document that wants to be certain that the terms are spelled out exactly.

The other is the term used to describe the gods seems to be a discrete term that doesn't seem to translate well.  He might speculate it is similar to a uncommon (and widely unpopular with clerics) theory that suggests the gods not as individual personifications but more akin to different facets of the same gemstone.  Unlike any of the religious dogma no gods seem to be referred to specifically anywhere (the specifics of stories vary from one religion to another, usually extolling the deeds and feats of the patron of the temple even if the major arcs are the same).




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Half of the family you mean. Just half, though you should wonder a bit more why I'm here. That family is of little concern to me, all the lands we own I can destroy alone or help prosper in an instant. I'm easily already in a position for kingship I can fell armies alone, but it's beneath me. So, ask me if all I said is true. Why am I here, father?"



The man lets out a thin hiss of air between his teeth.  "I'm sure I don't know.  Perhaps merely to gloat at your 'power'?  I might think that you were foolish enough to try to 'rescue' me from this place but we both know you have no desire to do that."  He rises and gives a cold stare out the window, "it's all foolishness though.  As if the strength of your arm means anything?  Why do you think it is the great wizards serve kings?  Even in the foolishness that is Ylati they only have half the government under their heel?  True power is something more than that."



Vergil said:


> Duncan nods at the bartender and puts 1000gp on the table
> 
> "Here. Let's fashion out a deal. 10% of profit and you can call on me for protection against those assholes. Consider this gold as an investment and the formation of a partnership between you and I"



The man considers the money with obvious desire in his eyes.  "Well, I'm not saying no, your terms are better than theirs by far.  I'm not looking for trouble with the Feltons though."  He shifts uncomfortably, "rumors abound, people gossip, but nobody I believe has ever caught them at anything bad.  Just good luck or good foresight in investments and a brutal business sense when the right opportunity arises."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((With Akane's regeneration her ability to supply blood, at least in tiny amounts, is functionally unlimited  ))
> 
> In a very general sense the writing is completely alien to anything Drell has seen before, even recognizing it as 'writing' as opposed to 'decoration' is a testament to his intellect.  That said he now has a sufficient sample of writing to make some conclusions from.
> 
> ...



Drell will record his findings in his journal and send a runner for *Tassara *(@soulnova) asking for a conversation when she has the time. He'll explain the above, and that the writing was originally found on the Dream Plane, and ask her her opinion as a cleric.

Throughout the rest of the downtime, Drell will oversee the running of the Academy and deliver on his promise of private tutoring to the Strix Program kids (I don't expect any benefits from this, this is all just fluff).

To Marco he shows and explains his experiments with Akane's blood, encouraging the boy to find connections with her energy similar to the energy of his Eidolon. Most of it goes over Marco's head, but he listens and asks questions when appropriate and absorbs a bit of information.

With Iona, Drell goes over some more complex alchemical formulae. They're far above anything Iona has ever attempted, and nothing she could even hope of accomplishing for some time, but she does good work understanding the theory behind them and leaves satisfied.

Drell has Taldric focus on metamagic, which the half-elf struggles with but enjoys. He leaves with his nose stuck in textbook and lightning crackling between his fingertips.

For Delphene's lesson, Drell forgoes practical work and focuses instead on knowledge, quizzing her about various magical beasts, herbs, and religions. The girl's knowledge runs deep in her areas of interest but falters elsewhere, and Drell challenges her to change that. She seems to consider it.

Saffron didn't expect to have any talents worthy of Drell's attention, but to the halfling's surprise, Drell is actually a quite the talented singer. They spend their time playing music and singing, and though Saffron doesn't learn a whole lot, she comes away feeling much happier and more confident than before.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2016)

@Nicodemus 
Tassara comes to Drell to talk as he requested. 

Tassara might not be exactly the most knowleadgable of the dogma of her faith which is not exactly much and still she preffers to follow the teachings the Coddler 'whispers' to her heart... but she knows -enough- about the stories of the origin of the world to at least frown at the description.

She shakes her head and gives him back the translated notes. "This is... this not exactly accurate" Tassara sits with a slightly concerned face "The Gods... reality itself was in turmoil. There were no such things as 'here and there'. The gods waged war amongst themselves across the cosmos with whole planes and their inhabitants as their weapons until... well-" she looks at the papers again "Until they made a proxy. They made the world. It was an act of creativity... The Coddler imbued thinking living things with inspiration, goals, passions and dreams to make real in this new world... and act of creation inside an act of creation"

"The gods couldn't be one and the same at the start. They were too different, too disctint among themselves to be part of a whole... too contradictory" she explains. 

"The hammering of the world... well, is very specific. Do you think they contracted how much each god would get to shape the world and in each way?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man lets out a thin hiss of air between his teeth.  "I'm sure I don't know.  Perhaps merely to gloat at your 'power'?  I might think that you were foolish enough to try to 'rescue' me from this place but we both know you have no desire to do that."  He rises and gives a cold stare out the window, "it's all foolishness though.  As if the strength of your arm means anything?  Why do you think it is the great wizards serve kings?  Even in the foolishness that is Ylati they only have half the government under their heel?  True power is something more than that."


 There is an amused tone from Ulysesn
"Gloat? Yes, I suppose I came to gloat about you being in a cell after all these years. It is only proper and fun, but my reasons are different. I came here to do right. There won't be anyone to have generations so great is the threat. I'm going to broker a deal with the young king, unite the nation, perhaps you'll be released coincidentally at some point."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 22, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is an amused tone from Ulysesn
> "Gloat? Yes, I suppose I came to gloat about you being in a cell after all these years. It is only proper and fun, but my reasons are different. I came here to do right. There won't be anyone to have generations so great is the threat. I'm going to broker a deal with the young king, unite the nation, perhaps you'll be released coincidentally at some point."



"Well, I suppose I should at least take heart that you've learned to set goals," the man scoffs.  "Even if they are mostly flights of fancy."  He waves somewhat dismissively, "you'd best get in line if you want to try to negotiate with that child, assuming he hasn't promised away the kingdom yet."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2016)

@soulnova

"I would not be so quick to dismiss the language out of hand," Drell says to Tassara. "Describing the Gods as multiple reflections of the same...entity, let's say, is a very deliberate choice. I know not what the purpose of this writing is, but we did find it on the etheral plane. This could potentially be the original version of the creation story, untouched by dogma or mistranslation." He pauses for a moment to consider the words. "I imagine it would be necessary for the Gods to have some sort of contract, and this may very well outline the stipulations placed on the Gods during creation. I will continue to investigate the writings, and tell you of what I find."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well, I suppose I should at least take heart that you've learned to set goals," the man scoffs.  "Even if they are mostly flights of fancy."  He waves somewhat dismissively, "you'd best get in line if you want to try to negotiate with that child, assuming he hasn't promised away the kingdom yet."


"Right, just have to cut in line then."

Ulysesn heads towards the castle or whatever


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2016)

@Nicodemus 

While Tassara is not entirely convinced about the explanation she won't dissuade Drell from furthering his research. She will go and prepare for the next part of their diplomatic campaign in Dnalgne. 

(( Did Tassara manage to get a overall location from the mirror threats then?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 22, 2016)

Waking up was difficult for the monk, he outstretches his hands, tensing the muscles in his body, popping his back and legs. He lets off a quiet yawn, curling back around the body before him. He lays quietly for a significant length of time, smiling and brushing his fingers through the woman's bright hair. “...I love waking up and seeing you...” he gives a gentle kiss to her head. “Sorry about exhausting you last night. Just wasn't myself.” whether or not she was awake when he said that, he was unsure, but it felt nice to say it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 22, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Right, just have to cut in line then."
> 
> Ulysesn heads towards the castle or whatever



Castle.  Nodnol Castle is built atop a hillside overlooking the bay.  At one point it was a more traditional fortress securing the region against whatever threats existed at the time but over the years it has grown into a modern magical structure projecting the power of the Dnalgne nation to visitors.

The roads leading up to it are fairly heavily trafficked eventually ending in a perimeter gatehouse manned by a handful of guards in formal Dnalgne trappings.



soulnova said:


> (( Did Tassara manage to get a overall location from the mirror threats then?))


No, the pattern quickly emerges that all the questions along that line come up 'unclear.'



Captain Obvious said:


> Waking up was difficult for the monk, he outstretches his hands, tensing the muscles in his body, popping his back and legs. He lets off a quiet yawn, curling back around the body before him. He lays quietly for a significant length of time, smiling and brushing his fingers through the woman's bright hair. “...I love waking up and seeing you...” he gives a gentle kiss to her head. “Sorry about exhausting you last night. Just wasn't myself.” whether or not she was awake when he said that, he was unsure, but it felt nice to say it.



Lantana shifts slowly, groaning slightly as overly-sore muscles protest a return of consciousness and looking around with brief confusion.  "I don't know that I would want to make a habit of it but I thought it might be better to keep you, er, distracted.  I guess it worked well enough."  She gives a pained smile.  "Though it ended up being more luck than anything, I suppose trying to challenge you to anything with a speed factor was foolish."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 22, 2016)

He lets off a low rumble like laugh, "Well thanks, still.  I don't want you to have to go through that every time.  Maybe next time you will just need to toss a ball of leather for a bit if I don't get a full control over myself." he thinks for a minute, "Lets go take a bath, as much as I don't mind your scent, I know you like to be clean, and I smell like a dog.  Besides, your muscles are tense, you need to have them relax." he grins, "Depending on how things go today, this might be the last chance for a bath for a while."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> No, the pattern quickly emerges that all the questions along that line come up 'unclear.'



"Well, shoot" Tassara sits dropping her shoulders and ends the attempts to anymore commune questions. She sighs and gives Kathy a serious look. "We are not going to get anything from them that way I guess..."

Tassara tells everyone about her results. "Seems like we are back at using the traditional information gathering for these people. In any case... whatever we want to do with Dnalgne, we must take action soon. Kaylee? Drell? I heard you wanted to look into Ylati. Do you plan to check on that first? We were thinking on heading to Dnalgne as soon as... as I find Uly, I guess" she looks around finally noticing she hasn't seen him in a while.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2016)

Duncan sighs at the bartenders words. "Lady luck is not usually that kind te folk. Right, well, just send fer me if they're givin ye too much bother."

"Whatcya think Sgaille?" Duncan asks of his sword through the mind link.

"Pretty much what you are thinking. Maybe some divination at play."

"Either way, I'm gonna get those kids out of the school."

Duncan goes about contacting those he can trust on this. Kaylee, Yuki, Lantana.

"How'd ye feel about riddin the world of some child abusin sadists? I dunno whether to call the others but, I'm pretty sure we can manage this with enough plannin'"

@Kuno @Captain Obvious


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 23, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Duncan sighs at the bartenders words. "Lady luck is not usually that kind te folk. Right, well, just send fer me if they're givin ye too much bother."
> 
> "Whatcya think Sgaille?" Duncan asks of his sword through the mind link.
> 
> ...



"We don't _need_ a plan.  We never stick to it, we just wing that shit.  But yeah, I'm ready when you are.  Tia can keep an eye on the city while we're doing this unless we need them to come with."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Well, shoot" Tassara sits dropping her shoulders and ends the attempts to anymore commune questions. She sighs and gives Kathy a serious look. "We are not going to get anything from them that way I guess..."
> 
> Tassara tells everyone about her results. "Seems like we are back at using the traditional information gathering for these people. In any case... whatever we want to do with Dnalgne, we must take action soon. Kaylee? Drell? I heard you wanted to look into Ylati. Do you plan to check on that first? We were thinking on heading to Dnalgne as soon as... as I find Uly, I guess" she looks around finally noticing she hasn't seen him in a while.





EvilMoogle said:


> Castle.  Nodnol Castle is built atop a hillside overlooking the bay.  At one point it was a more traditional fortress securing the region against whatever threats existed at the time but over the years it has grown into a modern magical structure projecting the power of the Dnalgne nation to visitors.
> 
> The roads leading up to it are fairly heavily trafficked eventually ending in a perimeter gatehouse manned by a handful of guards in formal Dnalgne trappings.


"Hmm, troublesome it's heavier than it ever was."
Ulysesn looks up
"Well unless they are trafficking the birds I don't see much of a reason to go by the roads.They likely will want to take my items from me regardless of my intentions going in, don't want that too valuable... Hmm. I can't approach this alone anymore need a show of importance to get through untouched. Right then."
Ulysesn casts stormwalk back to base.(10 min teleport)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 23, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> He lets off a low rumble like laugh, "Well thanks, still.  I don't want you to have to go through that every time.  Maybe next time you will just need to toss a ball of leather for a bit if I don't get a full control over myself." he thinks for a minute, "Lets go take a bath, as much as I don't mind your scent, I know you like to be clean, and I smell like a dog.  Besides, your muscles are tense, you need to have them relax." he grins, "Depending on how things go today, this might be the last chance for a bath for a while."



Lantana pulls herself slowly to her feet, "a bath sounds like an excellent idea."  She pauses and carefully moves her arms and legs, testing the muscles and  occasionally wincing, "I may have been overdoing it lately even before petsitting."



soulnova said:


> "Well, shoot" Tassara sits dropping her shoulders and ends the attempts to anymore commune questions. She sighs and gives Kathy a serious look. "We are not going to get anything from them that way I guess..."
> 
> Tassara tells everyone about her results. "Seems like we are back at using the traditional information gathering for these people. In any case... whatever we want to do with Dnalgne, we must take action soon. Kaylee? Drell? I heard you wanted to look into Ylati. Do you plan to check on that first? We were thinking on heading to Dnalgne as soon as... as I find Uly, I guess" she looks around finally noticing she hasn't seen him in a while.


((Ulysessn can plan on arriving whenever he'd like))

Makenna considers the options, "I don't really have much experience with nobility or politics.  As much as I'd like to help Dnalgne I don't know if I'd really be useful."



Vergil said:


> Duncan goes about contacting those he can trust on this. Kaylee, Yuki, Lantana.
> 
> "How'd ye feel about riddin the world of some child abusin sadists? I dunno whether to call the others but, I'm pretty sure we can manage this with enough plannin'"



With a slight look of concern to Yuki Lantana adds her thoughts, "I think some planning might be indicated here.  If you're planning on rescuing kids we'd need a way to get them out, even assuming they're willing to come with us."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2016)

@WorkingMoogle 
Tassara turns to Makenna. "There are other ways, of course" she nods "Naisrep is attacking the south of Dnalgne. We could take a more active role and provide aid on their defenses"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 23, 2016)

soulnova said:


> @WorkingMoogle
> Tassara turns to Makenna. "There are other ways, of course" she nods "Naisrep is attacking the south of Dnalgne. We could take a more active role and provide aid on their defenses"



She shifts awkwardly a moment then nods slightly, as if becoming more resolved.  "Yes, that makes sense.  The longer the fighting goes on the more innocents will get dragged into it."  She pauses slightly thinking, "I'm not sure how we'd go about fighting an army though?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2016)

"Knowing what they are up against might be the first step to mountain some semblance of resistance. There must be at least a place we could focus help defend. We kind of already dealt with an army of orcs... their power are not the same but we have gotten better ever since" she looks at the others "Of course, this is something we might have to deal together so we need to know beforehand if anyone has other ideas that might require our full attention"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Knowing what they are up against might be the first step to mountain some semblance of resistance. There must be at least a place we could focus help defend. We kind of already dealt with an army of orcs... their power are not the same but we have gotten better ever since" she looks at the others "Of course, this is something we might have to deal together so we need to know beforehand if anyone has other ideas that might require our full attention"


Suddenly a bolt of lightning strikes from an overhead storm and Ulysesn is there.
"I need help putting on a show, I figured the Dreamwalkers would easily be able to do it. We have to put on a show of confidence for easy access to the prince turned king, one that doesn't end up with us disarmed and robbed by a distraught kingdom. I don't expect anything to come of it, but even so. Showing our presence to the king and his staff is all we need for what I have in mind."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2016)

Tassara gasps at the lighting striking. "Uly! That was too unexpected! Please try to warn us beforehand you might do that..." Tassara sits down. "We were just talking about that... although we were hoping to do something else. Showing up at the court making a display might not be the most sensitive thing to do when we are being blamed for the uprising. It would appear to be an aggressive act."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara gasps at the lighting striking. "Uly! That was too unexpected! Please try to warn us beforehand you might do that..." Tassara sits down. "We were just talking about that... although we were hoping to do something else. Showing up at the court making a display might not be the most sensitive thing to do when we are being blamed for the uprising. It would appear to be an aggressive act."


"Sorry, travel by storm isn't exactly subtle."
Ulysesn dusts himself off a bit
"Sounds perfect to me really. I was just at the capital a bit ago, it seems to be perfectly fine. 
I say we find Makenna's father and work on uniting the fragments of the country from there before he does something silly. There is also the matter of the invading forces, we can parley with them, probably more so than the kingdom itself. I care not if they seek to claim the country, but more how they seek to. It doesn't have to be a bloody war after all."
Ulysesn glances towards Makenna
"The overall recovery of all the countries to strengthen everyone is priority after all. Alliances or a united front are desirable here."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2016)

Tassara gives Uly a double take and stares at him for several seconds. "Ulysesn"

"Naisrep is invading Dnalgne. With infernal-infused soldiers. They seem to be backed openly by their government. I can tell you right now they will likely make corrupting experiments on the innocent if they manage to get a hold on Dnalgne."

She relaxes a little. "Talking with Makenna's dad is a good idea anyway. We should let him know"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara gives Uly a double take and stares at him for several seconds. "Ulysesn"
> 
> "Naisrep is invading Dnalgne. With infernal-infused soldiers. They seem to be backed openly by their government. I can tell you right now they will likely make corrupting experiments on the innocent if they manage to get a hold on Dnalgne."
> 
> She relaxes a little. "Talking with Makenna's dad is a good idea anyway. We should let him know"


"Oh? Just like that tower. Well that changes things. I heard of the invading force, but not of that. To think they rushed such a thing so quickly. Someone is pulling Naisrep's strings then. A devil? 
Fighting the invading force directly will get us nowhere if they are willing to go to those lengths. It'd only delay them. We'd have to strike at the heart, we need Dnalgne's resources to do that properly..."

Ulysesn seems in thought for a moment
"That leaves gathering more of the wilds as our allies and the recovery of Ylati as our strongest course of action once we get Dnalgne more together. We need to find Makenna's father as soon as possible and magic is our best bet."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 23, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana pulls herself slowly to her feet, "a bath sounds like an excellent idea."  She pauses and carefully moves her arms and legs, testing the muscles and  occasionally wincing, "I may have been overdoing it lately even before petsitting."


"Pushing yourself is good in moderation, overdoing it is...It'll cause even stiffer bodies and knots that are difficult to get out." He blushes just a little, "If you need someone to massage your muscles, my hands are pretty dexterous as long as you tell me where to work my paws into." he stands as well, not worried about near complete lack of cloth covering his body.

After all the time working on each of the aspects he hated about himself, and the knowledge of his past he hungered for...He finally found himself comfortable with life, comfortable about himself, no matter the form he was in.  He found his pack, the smaller group of misfits in the larger picture of the Dreamwalkers.  Hells, he even helped create a city specifically for the misfits of the wilds.  He finally found a place for himself through all these years.  He trusted those he held closest, those within arm reach of one of his bear hugs.  And he hopes that it's a trust that they also have with him.

"C'mon, let's go." He gently twirls his fingers into her's and keeps pace.



WorkingMoogle said:


> With a slight look of concern to Yuki Lantana adds her thoughts, "I think some planning might be indicated here.  If you're planning on rescuing kids we'd need a way to get them out, even assuming they're willing to come with us."



"Well, yeah true." He deflates slightly, "Well if they're anything like Duncan, they probably have invisible scouts that can see through our stuff, well, except for Duncan himself.  So maybe an aerial or underground assault might be the the best.  Frontal and rear attacks are just openings for them to fuck us over, even if it is just to get the kids.  Teleportation isn't that well suited either, it's obvious, and easily deflected as we have seen.  As much as an all out assault is barbaric and could work well enough if needed, I don't want to sacrifice that many lives, considering we don't even know of the outcome.  We need to work as subtle and with as much finesse as we can afford.  For once I can say, speed may not be of a benefit here.  Stealth may be our best bet."

"You said it's a tower, correct?"  He doesn't even wait for a response, "If it's a tower then there's obviously windows.  Windows may be our best opening, or Kaylee heading through the walls if they're stone.  As something that flies and is native to the area that those dolts won't kill as soon as they see it.  Maybe a bat of some sort or owl if it's at night.  During the day?  Probably something more suited like a butterfly, hawk or swallow maybe.  Being in winter is throwing me off though, a lot of creatures leave that area when it starts getting cold." He starts pacing a little, "See, we could sneak in, or have Kaylee just talk them calmly to give the children to us, if that doesn't work, scare the living hell out of them.  Then if Duncan still wants to kill some, then he can." he nods, looking at the others.

( @Kuno , @Vergil )


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 24, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh? Just like that tower. Well that changes things. I heard of the invading force, but not of that. To think they rushed such a thing so quickly. Someone is pulling Naisrep's strings then. A devil?
> Fighting the invading force directly will get us nowhere if they are willing to go to those lengths. It'd only delay them. We'd have to strike at the heart, we need Dnalgne's resources to do that properly..."
> 
> Ulysesn seems in thought for a moment
> "That leaves gathering more of the wilds as our allies and the recovery of Ylati as our strongest course of action once we get Dnalgne more together. We need to find Makenna's father as soon as possible and magic is our best bet."


((I'm assuming the other stuff with Duncan/Kaylee/Yuki/Lantana will be resolved by this point and that everyone's gathered here))
Lantana looks over the map considering, "Salew has their brigand problem, _her_ father apparently mixed in with them.  Dealing with the brigands might earn us some favors, alternately we could weaken their position by assisting the brigands.  Politically that's a short term gain at least, long term the brigands will be a problem politically no matter who leads."

She indicates the next region in turn, "Dnaleri is facing the brunt of the invasion, without support from the capital they might be in trouble.  Alternately if the nobles there are favoring a more aggressive stance this might be a perfect excuse for them, if they can capitalize on it." 

"Dnaltocs seems as stable as it is going to get," she points to northern Dnalgne.   "At least as best we can do for now.  On the plus side they're probably too busy to do anything too insane politically."

"Oddly Dnaglne's capital seems the most stable region.  I suppose if the other regions are all busy dealing with their own problems we could try to make a move of our own there?"  She pauses considering the map.

"Don't forget the refugees," Makenna interjects.  "If Eomr is closing their borders and Naisrep is invading from the South they don't really have any place to go.  That might cause unexpected problems.  Especially if Naisrep really is planning on using them for experiments."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Well, yeah true." He deflates slightly, "Well if they're anything like Duncan, they probably have invisible scouts that can see through our stuff, well, except for Duncan himself.  So maybe an aerial or underground assault might be the the best.  Frontal and rear attacks are just openings for them to fuck us over, even if it is just to get the kids.  Teleportation isn't that well suited either, it's obvious, and easily deflected as we have seen.  As much as an all out assault is barbaric and could work well enough if needed, I don't want to sacrifice that many lives, considering we don't even know of the outcome.  We need to work as subtle and with as much finesse as we can afford.  For once I can say, speed may not be of a benefit here.  Stealth may be our best bet."
> 
> "You said it's a tower, correct?"  He doesn't even wait for a response, "If it's a tower then there's obviously windows.  Windows may be our best opening, or Kaylee heading through the walls if they're stone.  As something that flies and is native to the area that those dolts won't kill as soon as they see it.  Maybe a bat of some sort or owl if it's at night.  During the day?  Probably something more suited like a butterfly, hawk or swallow maybe.  Being in winter is throwing me off though, a lot of creatures leave that area when it starts getting cold." He starts pacing a little, "See, we could sneak in, or have Kaylee just talk them calmly to give the children to us, if that doesn't work, scare the living hell out of them.  Then if Duncan still wants to kill some, then he can." he nods, looking at the others.
> 
> ( @Kuno , @Vergil )



((I'll leave the general form of the layout up to Duncan.  I personally envisioned more of a compound than a tower, we've had enough towers  but either way it works fine))

((I'm going to assume this happens before the planning going on with Soul/etc, this probably won't be a major confrontation (er, don't die), so I think things can get sorted out while we plan the other stuff which will probably be longer))

"Sounds like the major options," Lantana says contemplatively.  "Stealth or subterfuge, get in, get the kids, get out, hopefully before anyone knows.  Barter, possibly could even buy the school if that is the way you want to go.  Fallback for either would seem to be the direct assault, that gets dangerous quickly if kids are involved though, especially if the kids aren't convinced we're there to help them."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((I'm assuming the other stuff with Duncan/Kaylee/Yuki/Lantana will be resolved by this point and that everyone's gathered here))
> Lantana looks over the map considering, "Salew has their brigand problem, _her_ father apparently mixed in with them.  Dealing with the brigands might earn us some favors, alternately we could weaken their position by assisting the brigands.  Politically that's a short term gain at least, long term the brigands will be a problem politically no matter who leads."
> 
> She indicates the next region in turn, "Dnaleri is facing the brunt of the invasion, without support from the capital they might be in trouble.  Alternately if the nobles there are favoring a more aggressive stance this might be a perfect excuse for them, if they can capitalize on it."
> ...


"The best case I can think of... Makenna and myself go to Salew and subjugate them without bloodshed. We take the brigands as reinforcements to Dnaleri and hold things off from there. 

The refugees can be saved by everyone in the group who has teleport at the same time while whittling down the forces in Dnaleri, it'll take several trips, but it'll be worth it. We take them to Dnaleri to give them greater purpose, train those who wish to fight back, clothe and feed any who need it. Hopefully nothing goes bad there and we strengthen the border.

As for longterm resources and housing I suspect I can help on that front alone. 
We don't let the capital know anything until afterwards. We say we got rid of the brigands and brought our own forces to help Dnaleri. They accept the gift without looking into the horse's mouth. Depending on the capital's reactions to this it can give us ground for new leadership if they turn out unsuited either way.

We need to also help strengthen the border against the undead, we can use our own forces for this."
Ulysesn looks *@Tassara*
"Does that sound about right?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2016)

"No. The refugees are fleeing violence, bringing them back right now to the front lines against infernal soldiers will be a huge mistake. We need to get that thing sorted out before thinking on moving them. With the orc children on Quiet City, the base can accept about 100 people without much problem, with priority for the children of course" she explains. 


"Yes, you could try to convince Makena's dad and his band into helping in Dnaleri, but we could be fine if they can at least agree to stop robbing and use their efforts on other ways. I'm sure you two should be able to dissuade them. His insight on the prince and the assassination of the king will prove invaluable" ((Both Uly and Makena have high diplomacy, right?)) "Rylen can monitor the Capital's reaction to our efforts and work from there while we focus on stopping the invasion"



She will send Rylen and his band to the Capital to gather information and lay the diplomatic groundwork for the party... looking for supporters of the prince and those who might also side with the party. 


Tassara will set up a mindlink with Uly, Kaylee, Rylen and Hayao.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "No. The refugees are fleeing violence, bringing them back right now to the front lines against infernal soldiers will be a huge mistake. We need to get that thing sorted out before thinking on moving them. With the orc children on Quiet City, the base can accept about 100 people without much problem, with priority for the children of course" she explains.
> 
> 
> "Yes, you could try to convince Makena's dad and his band into helping in Dnaleri, but we could be fine if they can at least agree to stop robbing and use their efforts on other ways. I'm sure you two should be able to dissuade them. His insight on the prince and the assassination of the king will prove invaluable" ((Both Uly and Makena have high diplomacy, right?)) "Rylen can monitor the Capital's reaction to our efforts and work from there while we focus on stopping the invasion"
> ...


(+25 on Uly)
"Very well, we will be heading to Dnaleri then. Makenna whenever you are ready."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 24, 2016)

(+33 Makenna)

Makenna hesitates, "but Papa is in Selaw isn't he?  Or at least that's what the rumors say.  I'd like to know where everyone else is headed too before we take off, in case they need our help?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2016)

(( Yeah, Makena's dad is in Selaw. ))

So far:

Capital - NPCs: Rylen (Diplomacy+22) & Band (Diplomacy+18), Nicolas (Aristocrat-Lawyer  Profession+20) ... Hojo perhaps?
Selaw - Ulysesn and Makenna
Dnaleri - Tassara+Max, Ironwall, Nissa...

Pending - Duncan, Kaylee, Yuki+Co, Hayao+Rin, Drell, Lantana... Akane? Am I missing someone?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 24, 2016)

Yuki straightens as he listens to the planning.  "I can send a few of my men to influence politically.  Frame, steal, blackmail.  Nothing is too low for them.  They try to avoid outright assassination however.  They can also gather information in places that a bard may be too loud to investigate."  He adjusts his fur lined bracers, looking towards Tia and Hex, "The three of us can investigate battlefields and warzones.  Tia knows her way around a normal Naisrep battlefield, and Hex can give her a birds eye view."

"Aye, the general is a right arse 'e is.  Anyone else coming this way better be ready fer a few scuffles."

"I'll send a few of my men out ahead of us, and I'll send a pair to the capital."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2016)

"Uhm... I don't think we will be 'blackmailing' or something like that... *yet*" Tassara carefully suggests "They need to look inoffensive enough to avoid problems... but *spying* on enemies of the Prince, I believe that would be perfect. I'm pretty sure they can handle that"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 25, 2016)

"Well I have a pair that are...the exact opposite of a fluffy bunny cute.  But they are my best diplomats, very good spies as well.  Very respectful, won't cause problems unless needed.  Perfect girls for the situation.  Well, minus their slightly intimidating appearance, no more intimidating than one of us, however.  I'll send those two with Rylen and them.  They were hand picked by Kaylee."  He nods, taking note in his mind and locking his heels about it.  "In any case, that group should make some progress.  Maybe I should send Splinter to shadow the prince, make sure no assassins are on his tail." He rubs his chin in thought.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> He nods, taking note in his mind and locking his heels about it.  "In any case, that group should make some progress.  Maybe I should send Splinter to shadow the prince, make sure no assassins are on his tail." He rubs his chin in thought.


"I'm not to sure any of us could shadow the prince on an ordinary day, many prying eyes. I'd rather keep the capital in the dark if we can."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 27, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Makenna, Ulysesn, Selaw_ 




Makenna and Ulysesn are headed to Selaw in search of Makenna's father.

Where in Selaw are they headed, it being a sizable country in its own right?  The reports of brigands have been in a rather largish area between Ffidrac (the capital of Selaw) and Etiawhtaes (where Makenna is from, about a day's walk SW of Etiawhtaes).





*Spoiler*: _Other PCs, Dnaleri_ 




Initial reports from the "front" of Dnaleri are not terribly optimistic.  Naisrep is coming in force against them invading all along the border with tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of soldiers.  The initial engagements by Dnaleri's forces left them shattered as demonically enhanced shock troops decimated main forces.  The only reason the advance has been slowed at all is years of skirmishes with Naisrep has left numerous forts along the border and the larger cities are well defended.

Htuomylp, the capital city, is under siege by a large force but as of yet there hasn't been any movement aggressively towards the city.  Aurum has proactively sealed the portal to Htuomylp citing their desire to stay out of military engagements and the general danger of the city.

Naisrep's forces seem to be focusing on the forts and other cities at the moment, working on one or two at a time to slowly break the defenses at the border.  They've already occupied most of the towns and villages.  There isn't a lot of news out of those but so far it sounds like while the invaders are stern they are not treating people abnormally (except people that attract ire, obviously).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2016)

"Lets make our way to Ffidrac first."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 27, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Lets make our way to Ffidrac first."


The pair teleports to Ffidrac.  While not quite as large as Nodnol Ffidrac is a majestic and large city in its own right.  The streets are full of hustle and bustle and traffic makes its way through the streets.  The sounds of vendors hawking goods fills the air and despite the problems elsewhere in Dnalgne things seem to be generally good here.  There is a touch of caution in people's eyes however a sort of quiet uncertainty about what the future might hold.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2016)

Tassara suggests to try to break the siege of Htuomylp... This should work two fold: get a quite defendable foothold on the area and also get access to the Aurum gate once things stabilize. They would need to get into the city first to organize with them. If teleportation is barred, then scout the surrounding area and their forces, find a weak-spot and make them break lines.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The pair teleports to Ffidrac.  While not quite as large as Nodnol Ffidrac is a majestic and large city in its own right.  The streets are full of hustle and bustle and traffic makes its way through the streets.  The sounds of vendors hawking goods fills the air and despite the problems elsewhere in Dnalgne things seem to be generally good here.  There is a touch of caution in people's eyes however a sort of quiet uncertainty about what the future might hold.


Ulysesn thinks for but a moment; then looks to Makenna.
"Alright,now for the easy yet hard part. Makenna I need you to dance, dance so well that *everyone* in the city knows about you. I'll be staying near your side of course in case anything comes up."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 27, 2016)

Yuki unfurls his black feathered wings, taking to the air, then being followed by Tia and Hex to get a bird's eye view.  They look for the best defense points

Yuki Perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
13,+31
Total:44

Tia Profession(Soldier)-
Roll(1d20)+5:
11,+5
Total:16

((I can roll stealths too if you want.))


Before...

Yuki stands in front of a pair of half snake women, their tails wriggling in a way only snakes can, “Alright ladies, you're my most trusted diplomats. You are also some of my most agile and stealthy students. I'm going to send you to the capital of Dnalgne, to assist in the diplomatic talks. Do as you see fit. Play the blame game, if blackmail and intimidation comes into play, be very careful. Do I make myself clear?”

“Yessir.” They both state mechanically, one having a grey tone to her skin with drow-like features, the other having a more copper tone, both tails a dark grey that nears black. Both were beautiful in their own right. The second one was significantly more confident though, the one in control, she had a light grey pattern in her scales and a rattle that her tail ended in.

After a moment of staredown with the leader of the dojo, both tongues flicker and they slither to where they need to meet Rylen and the gang.





–

“Splinter.”

“Yes sir.” A small grey ratfolk stares up at the leader, nodding confidently.

“I have a special mission for you. I need you to head to Dnalgne, and shadow the prince for us. Make sure there's nothing trailing him other than you.”

“That I can do. How long will this mission last?”

“Terra will alert you when the time has come to change your tune. If Terra is unavailable, Luna will contact you.”

“The Nagalings?”

The name causes Yuki to snort, “Yes, the Nagalings. Unless you have any other questions, you're dismissed.”

The small creature leans onto his heels then scampers off with the rest.

((I'll make their stat sheets after while, don't have the attention span right now.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Ffidrac, Makenna/Ulysesn_ 




Makenna, Dance: 
1d20+65
9+65 = 74

Makenna begins a street performance.  She starts with a slow graceful stride and quickly begins punctuating the movement with quick movements, twists, and turns her entire body shifting in a fluid-like fashion to the rhythm of a music only she hears.  Those passing by in the street quickly gather to watch.  Over a few hours word spreads and the area becomes quite crowded even attracting some of the nobels from the city.

Makenna makes 9gp in tips 





*Spoiler*: _Htuomylp, Others_ 




Htuomylp isn't warded against teleportation (at least not the whole city) but the remaining mages from the city do monitor for incoming teleportation as the party is informed by some exhausted-looking guards.  Fortunately the party's name proceeds them and the city is too overworked to question help too much.

As far as the siege forces, they're camped out a ways outside of the range of the city's siege weapons.  From the party's standpoint the siege itself wouldn't be too hard to break through (or fly over) but the sheer numbers make it difficult for a handful to fight.

Reinforcements trickle in along with supply lines, the lines themselves are somewhat fluid but uncontested at the moment.  Hitting the supply lines would be easy and would provoke a reaction of some sort, but it's impossible to say what until it happens.  Taking the fight further south into Naisrep would probably cause a more significant disruption of the lines (though unless the party is planning on holding a city it too would be a temporary measure).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2016)

"So far so good, we have attention now... Lets see if that stirred any heart strings."
Ulysesn hires a few bards to spread word further after the performance, he asks that the bards keep a lookout for any strong miner looking men and to inform them in particular. He needs workers.
Meanwhile he'll also scry on Makenna's father again.
"Should have done this to begin with, but no fretting now."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 28, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So far so good, we have attention now... Lets see if that stirred any heart strings."
> Ulysesn hires a few bards to spread word further after the performance, he asks that the bards keep a lookout for any strong miner looking men and to inform them in particular. He needs workers.
> Meanwhile he'll also scry on Makenna's father again.
> "Should have done this to begin with, but no fretting now."



(-50gp for bards)

The region in general, though not Ffidrac in particular,  is known for mining the mountains so there's no shortage of stout men if Ulysesn's looking to hire.  As miners by trade they're more reluctant than a lot of others to flee to areas where they wouldn't be as in demand.

Scrying on Makenna's father reveals a darkened room where Alec and a handful of others sleep in makeshift beds.  Black cloth blocks out anything more than a trickle of light from the windows.  The wooden room looks, in general, like the one from before (though the furnishings are drastically different).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> (-50gp for bards)
> 
> The region in general, though not Ffidrac in particular,  is known for mining the mountains so there's no shortage of stout men if Ulysesn's looking to hire.  As miners by trade they're more reluctant than a lot of others to flee to areas where they wouldn't be as in demand.
> 
> Scrying on Makenna's father reveals a darkened room where Alec and a handful of others sleep in makeshift beds.  Black cloth blocks out anything more than a trickle of light from the windows.  The wooden room looks, in general, like the one from before (though the furnishings are drastically different).


"Isolated aren't you, but now I know you are above ground at least for sure now. You seem to only move at night as well going by those curtains"
Ulysesn discerns which angle the small light is at and compares it to where he is right now.
 This can be used to determine location easier considering the current time of day.
"It looks like we'll be staying up for the night Makenna."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 28, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Isolated aren't you, but now I know you are above ground at least for sure now. You seem to only move at night as well going by those curtains"
> Ulysesn discerns which angle the small light is at and compares it to where he is right now.
> This can be used to determine location easier considering the current time of day.
> "It looks like we'll be staying up for the night Makenna."



It looks to be about the same time of day where Alec is as where Ulysesn is (that's what you're asking?).  Which generally supports that they're in Selaw.

Makenna nods quietly looking at the image of her father sleeping.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2016)

Ulysesn rests until the sun starts going down where there is a bit of light, then casts greater scrying on Makkena's father in a location where the two of them will be alone outside the city.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 28, 2016)

"Duncan, you and I, with the help of Kaylee and at maximum Lantana too, can go further into Naisrep, disrupt things there.   We need a small group so we can take out a few from the chain of command, then disrupt the supply lines if the others haven't already." he sniffs the air, his feral nature tugging at him.  "Tia and Hex can stay with the others, maybe give them some backup.  Sound good?"


(@Vergil)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn rests until the sun starts going down where there is a bit of light, then casts greater scrying on Makkena's father in a location where the two of them will be alone outside the city.



This time Alec is yet again revealed in a small wooden building of some sort not unlike the previous times.  A table dominates the room and people are crowded around it.  A map spread out across the table depicts part of the road between Ffidrac and Etiawhtaes.

He speaks in a hushed voice with occasional commentary interjected by others in the room.  "Due in at dusk, going to be heavily guarded.  Need to hit the wagons out of the gate, disable them, then draw the guards into the woods.  Has to be fast, keep them off their feet."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Duncan, you and I, with the help of Kaylee and at maximum Lantana too, can go further into Naisrep, disrupt things there.   We need a small group so we can take out a few from the chain of command, then disrupt the supply lines if the others haven't already." he sniffs the air, his feral nature tugging at him.  "Tia and Hex can stay with the others, maybe give them some backup.  Sound good?"



Lantana gazes out at the distant camps of soldiers and gives a slight nod, "seems like I would be more useful there than here."  She seems slightly distant, "that's a lot of troops though.  Feeding them has to be a complex operation, I'm not sure what the best way to tackle that would be."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> This time Alec is yet again revealed in a small wooden building of some sort not unlike the previous times.  A table dominates the room and people are crowded around it.  A map spread out across the table depicts part of the road between Ffidrac and Etiawhtaes.
> 
> He speaks in a hushed voice with occasional commentary interjected by others in the room.  "Due in at dusk, going to be heavily guarded.  Need to hit the wagons out of the gate, disable them, then draw the guards into the woods.  Has to be fast, keep them off their feet."


"That road... I've traveled it a few times in the past, but where are they? We need to get to them before they do more damage to the forces here. All we need to do is for them to leave the room for us to know so..." 
Ulysesn continues the scrying and watches


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2016)

Tassara nods to Yuki. She has a mindlink with kaylee if they need help. Tassara will go ahead to speak with whomever is i n charge of the defenses. If possible she will bring a handfull of her clerics to assist on the needs of the city. 

(( sorry for the delay ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That road... I've traveled it a few times in the past, but where are they? We need to get to them before they do more damage to the forces here. All we need to do is for them to leave the room for us to know so..."
> Ulysesn continues the scrying and watches



The group continues their planning for many hours, it's deep in the night before there's any movement.  Eventually they seem to have worked out the details of their plans the group breaks.  Alec moves outside with most of the others into a small heavily wooded area.  The building they were in is a hunting lodge of some sort and small groups break out in different directions into the woods.



soulnova said:


> Tassara nods to Yuki. She has a mindlink with kaylee if they need help. Tassara will go ahead to speak with whomever is i n charge of the defenses. If possible she will bring a handfull of her clerics to assist on the needs of the city.
> 
> (( sorry for the delay ))


((No worries  ))

The person in charge of the city is a Lady Caspian, a somewhat aging human woman into her mid sixties.  Tassara (and others as appropriate) is received at the castle with a terse politeness.  The impression from the staff is that she is expected, though everyone in the castle seems worn to the bone by fatigue with no energy to waste.

The lady herself is no exception, her eyes are set by deep lines and there's a general wariness to her movements though her dress is freshly laundered and her expression shows resolve.  "Adventureres, is it?  I'd heard you were about in the city.  An odd turn of events but I'll not be turning away help.  If you're here to help that is."  She presses her lips tight and gives Tassara a look, clearly evaluating her, while letting her have a chance to offer her reason for the visit.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2016)

Tassara bows a courtesy to Lady Caspian. "Yes. It is our wish to help. We are aware os the corrupt and predatory intentions of naisrep. They are aware of the internal conflict and will take advantage on it. All we want is to provide the people of Dnalgne a respite from this chaos so it can stand up together again."

"Part of our associates have gone ahead to scout their forces and supply lines. We are particularly efficient on certain focused targets. We have faced an army of orcs before but we are aware these are different and stronger enemies. If you have a certain plan of action to break the siege, im sure we can help you out with that" she explains.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2016)

Hayao first asks to see their maps and diagrams, and accurate numbers of their troops to do some calculations himself, even if he probably can't overtake the older commander's experienced strategy.

Profession: Soldier: 1D20+14 = [4]+14 = 18

"In response to the disruption of supply lines, I'd like to also bring in an allied force, adept and trained in combating demonic threats of this nature. The Order of Tajiya."

(And on that note, what would be the best way to get them from the northern front to the southern front in a timely manner? Probably going to be expensive, but seeing as things aren't going to get much better there before they get worse, Hayao's willing to split the force a bit.) 

Rin and Hojo are to stay north to continue spreading the message of support for the Toyatomi Clan and help plant seeds of a Steward coming from the North (though nothing as specific as the Toyatomi Clan, or even Hojo, yet).


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara bows a courtesy to Lady Caspian. "Yes. It is our wish to help. We are aware os the corrupt and predatory intentions of naisrep. They are aware of the internal conflict and will take advantage on it. All we want is to provide the people of Dnalgne a respite from this chaos so it can stand up together again."
> 
> "Part of our associates have gone ahead to scout their forces and supply lines. We are particularly efficient on certain focused targets. We have faced an army of orcs before but we are aware these are different and stronger enemies. If you have a certain plan of action to break the siege, im sure we can help you out with that" she explains.



The woman gives a weary nod, "I am in no position to turn help away, though I will warn you the position is bleak.  Diplomatically I've sent messages out to everyone I can though I don't expect much help.  The child-king is too weak to make any difference and the others are too busy squabbling with each other over scraps of power.  I've even sent messages to Eomr, though that might be trading one conqueror for another."

"Militarily there is no room for debate, we are vastly outnumbered, five-to-one or worse and even in the cases where we could force even odds their troops are supernaturally strong."  She stops and shakes her head, "barring something dramatic I fear I'm merely delaying the inevitable here."  She hesitates slightly at the end, apparently considering things.




Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao first asks to see their maps and diagrams, and accurate numbers of their troops to do some calculations himself, even if he probably can't overtake the older commander's experienced strategy.
> 
> Profession: Soldier: 1D20+14 = [4]+14 = 18
> 
> ...



The maps with notes on troop numbers and locations gives a stark picture.  If anything Lady Caspian is overstating their position.  All forces of note have been forced back into fortresses or walled cities and the numbers suggest more of a ten-to-one position.  With the fortifications they might hold out for a few days against all-out attack, which is probably why they're siegeing at all, but from all indications the fortresses should start falling soon, at which point evicting the forces will become a near impossibility.

As far as transporting the forces, the portal in the city is closed (for this reason, Aurum doesn't want to get involved in military actions for any country) so the forces would have to march across most of Dnalgne to get there.  4-6 days on horseback if they're pushing their mounts, 6-12 more traditionally.  Magically a scroll of teleportation circle might be their best bet for moving large numbers of forces.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2016)

"My people should be able to lend help too" Tassara nods to Hayao. If we are doing a teleportation circle
Tassara will bring Sanya Savatier (lvl 6 inquisitor), Blaze (sorcerer lvl 6), Menik+Teagan+Morgan (clerics lvl5), a lvl 5 druid and 40 lvl 1 clerics. Blaze has a bunch of 10d6+20 fireballs with a widen metamagic rod.


Tassara will inform of the map and data they got from Lady Caspian to Kaylee and the others as they are scouting. She would like to know if there are real devils on their forces, like the ones we faced at the tower.


Are there any other mid to high level adventurers on the city? (PC classes?)


Given our previous experience in the orc city (mass combat on our own) and then with the infernal infused soldiers (special units type)... does Tassara feel the party+orders can make a difference to turn the tide of the battle? At least until the reinforcements arrive in 6-10 days.

(( I can't recall but... were the soldiers resistant to a particular type of energy?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 5, 2016)

((How much would a Scroll of Teleportation Circle Cost us? We could dip into the Party Bank. Otherwise Hayao wants to wait until the others are back in order to move forward with defenses.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2016)

(( 3825gp from Ironwall I believe))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "My people should be able to lend help too" Tassara nods to Hayao. If we are doing a teleportation circle
> Tassara will bring Sanya Savatier (lvl 6 inquisitor), Blaze (sorcerer lvl 6), Menik+Teagan+Morgan (clerics lvl5), a lvl 5 druid and 40 lvl 1 clerics. Blaze has a bunch of 10d6+20 fireballs with a widen metamagic rod.
> 
> 
> ...



So far there hasn't been any encounters of devils(/demons/etc) on the battlefield.  Naisrep is generally keeping their mages back from the front lines (unusual normally however mages are at a premium at the moment so that might explain it).

The party _should_ be more or less invincible against the individual soldiers, assuming they don't get pinned down somehow, but the numbers you're dealing with are so huge here that you'd likely get swarmed past (there's tens of thousands of soldiers invading, probably over a hundred thousand.  Only a small percentage of those are "enhanced" though).

As far as the followers, it would depend on how the battle goes.  The party doesn't really command enough soldiers to fight a war but they can clearly make a difference in smaller scale areas (and clerics/spellcasters would be invaluable in general).

It's a big city, while a lot of people fled before the fighting started there's still a ton of people stuck in the city.  It's highly probable that some skilled individuals got stuck in town, it'd take some time to find them though.



Hidden Nin said:


> ((How much would a Scroll of Teleportation Circle Cost us? We could dip into the Party Bank. Otherwise Hayao wants to wait until the others are back in order to move forward with defenses.))



((Ironwall can provide one for 1,912gp, 5sp.  This would create a teleportation circle at a given location to a given location that lasts 170 minutes.  Not important to Hayao but it should be pointed out that the scrolls Ironwall creates cannot be scribed into spellbooks))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2016)

@ Hayao, Tassara, Drell, Tae, Nissa, Ironwall (I think that's everyone in that group?)

While the group is discussing potential strategies they are they are interrupted by a messenger.  The young man is out of breath obviously having run some distance and is pale as a sheet.  "Lady Caspian," he begins with a pant.  "Scouts have just reported in, Fort Harlech has fallen!"

The woman frowns looking at the map with distaste before speaking, "they attacked then?  It couldn't possibly be over already.  What are the details?  Betrayed from inside?"

"No my lady, it wasn't attacked, well, maybe," the man  struggles for words as he tries to catch his breath.

"Spit it out already, time is precious enough as it is."

"The scouts weren't sure themselves but a foul magic for sure."  The man becomes even whiter if possible, "the entire keep was sucked into a great hole, screams of the damned out of hell itself.  And--"

"So a ritual then, that would explain the movements before.  Damnation, we can't just wait them out then."  The lady seemed a mix of shock and frustration looking at the map.

"Begging your pardon," the man interjected.  "But that's not all.  Out of the hole?  Some sort of great winged devil, a hundred feet tall or more.  It's headed towards Kilkenny Castle now."  The man finished trembling apparently awaiting a decision.

Lady Caspian takes the new information as stoically as possible looking over the map again and doing some calculations.  After a moment she turns back to Tassara and the others.  "I'm afraid our timeline just got much more complicated.  I will try to impress the depth of this situation on the child-king and the other nobles of note but I am beginning to suspect that Dnaleri will have to fend for herself in this.  I would as a favor of your group if I could."

"Not far from here lives a gnome by the name of Gippli, a custodian of some items," she says somewhat elusively.  "I need you to escort my son there and see to his safety.  With luck we'll have a chance to fight back."  With one eye on the party waiting on a response she addresses the messenger again, "find my good-for-nothing son and get him here immediately.  And summon a scribe I have many letters to write and not much time for it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 6, 2016)

Hayao bows his head a touch as he pinches the bridge of his nose and breaths in and out very carefully, steels himself, and raises his gaze. The elf nods once to Lady Caspian. "We can see to this, yes," he murmurs, and then looks to Tassara. "I don't think there's time to bring the entirety of the Order here, for what good it would do against threats such as these. Can you contact Lantana, Kaylee, Yuki, and Duncan? They need to head to Kilkenny Castle immediately." His attention returns to Lady Caspian. "What is your son's name, and do you have directives to this locale?"

Sense Motive: 1D20+21 = [2]+21 = 23


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2016)

((holy mother of...))


Tassara's eyes widen as the messenger shares the details. Max's head turns at him like an owl's at the mention of a 100ft devil.

Tassara Knowledge Religion: 1D20+22 = [8]+22 = 30



MAX
Inevitable Genius Insight: You are treated as having received a roll of 20 on all Knowledge checks.
K.Planes 22+20= 42
K.Religion 13+20= 33
_
"MOTHERFUCKERS"  _


Tassara immediately contacts Kaylee. -Nevermind what I said earlier. A Keep was sucked into a portal hole and a huge devil...a giant winged devil, 100ft tall came out of the hole. It's heading to Kilkenny Castle. Lady Caspian requires we look for certain artifacts nearby. Would you go for Kilkenny or come with us?- she asks. @Captain Obvious @Vergil @Kuno


"Lady Caspian, I would go myself to ensure the cooperation of the child-king but I'm not sure how well would the capital take my arrival. I have already a small group of associates there who can certainly make an impression. They should be able to help" (rylen and co)


"We will go look for Gippli with your son then"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group continues their planning for many hours, it's deep in the night before there's any movement.  Eventually they seem to have worked out the details of their plans the group breaks.  Alec moves outside with most of the others into a small heavily wooded area.  The building they were in is a hunting lodge of some sort and small groups break out in different directions into the woods.


"We know where they are going and planning now, even where they are. Lets go stop that as best as we can then, non-lethally of course."
Ulysesn pulls out a scroll of teleport and picks the best spot for them to foil their plans ahead of time and meet Alec.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2016)

(Sorry for the delay.)
Before...

On the night of the new moon, Kaylee waits for the transformation she was sure would come.  Though as the night moved through its hours and changed appeared the Druid became slightly confused.  Looking at the hand that she forced Yuki to bite, she flexed it and scowled before sitting out in the darkness.  She then meditates heavily on why the change did not occur for her when she knew her friend was well into her own transformation.

(I'll let Duncan figure out what happens with the kids.)

After...

From the back of Liev, Kaylee moves with the others, heading to at least disrupt the supply lines but hoping for bigger prey.  That is when Tassara contacts her.  She tells Liev to land and slowly pulls the beast to a stop.  'A 100ft winged devil?' She shakes her head in disbelief and muses for a moment.  'I believe we will head toward Kilkenny.  At the very least we should be able to evacuate people before it arrives, maybe we will even get lucky on something.  Good luck and be careful.'

Knowledge Planes:
(What is that thing?)
Roll(1d20)+28:
19,+28
Total:47

Turning to the others she sighs.  "It seems that we now have a different priority.  A keep was sucked into oblivion, or rather it was sacrificed so a 100 foot devil could be summoned.  That devil is now on its way to Kilkenny."  Kaylee turns in the direction that the keep would be in.  "We need to warn the people there.  Maybe figure out how to deal with the thing..."

How long would it take to get there from where they are at?  Yuki's speed?  Liev Speed (60ft fly)?  How far away are they?  How long would it take for the creature to get there?

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+35:
5,+35
Total:40

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2016)

The Druid will also divinate on how best to deal with the creature.


((Forgot to add that.  ))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao bows his head a touch as he pinches the bridge of his nose and breaths in and out very carefully, steels himself, and raises his gaze. The elf nods once to Lady Caspian. "We can see to this, yes," he murmurs, and then looks to Tassara. "I don't think there's time to bring the entirety of the Order here, for what good it would do against threats such as these. Can you contact Lantana, Kaylee, Yuki, and Duncan? They need to head to Kilkenny Castle immediately." His attention returns to Lady Caspian. "What is your son's name, and do you have directives to this locale?"
> 
> Sense Motive: 1D20+21 = [2]+21 = 23



"Percival," the lady says with a slight sigh.  "Feel free to call him 'useless' however.  Though I guess he'll have use here probably never hear the end of it even if the virtue of being born is his contribution."  She indicates a spot on the map that would normally be only a few hours trip from the city, "Gippli can be found in a cave around here, under normal circumstances it would be a minor errand.  I'll send a letter with you explaining the situation, Gippli can be a bit eccentric but he shouldn't give you any problems."

She seems straightforward enough if burdened by a vast number of concerns.



soulnova said:


> ((holy mother of...))
> 
> 
> Tassara's eyes widen as the messenger shares the details. Max's head turns at him like an owl's at the mention of a 100ft devil.
> ...



The Lady Caspian sighs slightly, "don't take me the wrong way, I don't have anything in particular against the child but these aren't the times for children.  If you have contacts that can reach him do what you can to impress upon him the seriousness of what happened today, what might happen in the coming days.  He might have some growing up to do in short order if he indeed wants to lead."

"Meet the guards at the castle gates in one hour, I'll make sure Worthless is ready by then and the appropriate writs are filled out."

Max and Tassara haven't heard anything specific about this (type of?) devil based on the simple description.  Max can draw a few conclusions from the summoning of it.  All of the great countries have a few extraordinarily powerful spells squirreled away for massive destruction.  Traditionally the fact that other countries would strike back have kept a tense truce with these.  Apparently, at least for Naisrep, this is no longer the case.  A summoning fueled by the sacrifice of thousands is potentially very powerful indeed.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We know where they are going and planning now, even where they are. Lets go stop that as best as we can then, non-lethally of course."
> Ulysesn pulls out a scroll of teleport and picks the best spot for them to foil their plans ahead of time and meet Alec.



The pair appears on a road through a lightly wooded area.  The mountains are to the West and the road runs roughly Northeast / Southwest.  There's no sign of travel at the moment but it's still a few hours before dawn so that's not at all unusual.



Kuno said:


> (Sorry for the delay.)
> Before...
> 
> On the night of the new moon, Kaylee waits for the transformation she was sure would come.  Though as the night moved through its hours and changed appeared the Druid became slightly confused.  Looking at the hand that she forced Yuki to bite, she flexed it and scowled before sitting out in the darkness.  She then meditates heavily on why the change did not occur for her when she knew her friend was well into her own transformation.



Kaylee's expanded memories give her some perspective into this.  There seems to be two major general options.

The first is that the curse is spread by a disease.  Her unusual healing might suggest a constitution that would prevent the infection from being able to spread, might she be immune to disease?

Alternately the disease is at it's nature a curse.  Originally lycanthropy (/etc) began as a divine curse punishing man for various transgressions.  She already had her own connections to both the divine in general and animals in specific, might she be immune to such curses more fundementally?

((Pick the right one and I'll give you the +2 wis you were wanting from the lycanthropy to begin with  Maybe more if your insight is good.))




Kuno said:


> After...
> 
> From the back of Liev, Kaylee moves with the others, heading to at least disrupt the supply lines but hoping for bigger prey.  That is when Tassara contacts her.  She tells Liev to land and slowly pulls the beast to a stop.  'A 100ft winged devil?' She shakes her head in disbelief and muses for a moment.  'I believe we will head toward Kilkenny.  At the very least we should be able to evacuate people before it arrives, maybe we will even get lucky on something.  Good luck and be careful.'
> 
> ...



The trip to Kilkenny would be about 4 hours at Liev's speed.  I'm guessing it would be about an hour at Yuki's speed without looking at her character sheet (extrapolate if you prefer).  The devil's about an hour from Kilkenny as well assuming it's speed is proportional to its size (which is perhaps arguable).  All assuming nothing slows you/it down overly on the trip.

It would be difficult to say what the creature is without seeing it, however the sixth layer of hell, Malbolge, is constructed from the bones and bowel of the (former) Hag Countess Malagard, as the eons turned those bones have split and shifted and formed different patterns, living after a sort.  Sufficient (vast) power could pull a portion of this into this realm, giving it form and potentially will.




Kuno said:


> The Druid will also divinate on how best to deal with the creature.
> 
> 
> ((Forgot to add that.  ))



_Strike with confidence and overwhelming power or flee from the aura of its wrath._


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 6, 2016)

With another solemn bow to Lady Caspian, Hayao doesn't delay further, going to prepare for the trip out in the hour that they have now, and helping Tassara in anyway she, Drell, or Max require leading up to their departure.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2016)

Tassara gives a nod and leaves Lady Caspian, carrying the letter. "We must move as quickly as possible. Drell might be able to teleport us directly there with his staff." @Nicodemus  Max keeps cursing at Naisrep on every language she knows as she follows Hayao and Tassara. 

Tassara's ready to go meet the guards at the entrance and leave with the teleport if Drell is able to. She sends a message to Rylen about the situation and to press for support of Lady Caspian's request. Luckily for them, Tassara had also tasked their lawyer aristocrat, Nicolas Angevin, to tag along in case ANYTHING law-abiding was required of them. 




> Rylen
> Diplomacy +22 (+24 Gather information)
> 
> The Band
> ...





((I'm assuming, Ironwall and Nissa are with us? Nissa didn't went with Yuki and the others))

Tassara also contacts Uly and Makena. -Ulysesn, we have a colossal winged devil heading into Dnalgne. We must stop it or help evacuate. Kaylee, Yuki and Duncan are going to scout ahead. Hayao and I will look for an artifact that will likely help us face him. Please make haste, we don't have much time- she warns him. Hopefully he can finish whatever he is doing quickly enough to help.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2016)

Before...

Musing on the diseased curse, Kaylee thumps herself on her forehead.   "I guess it was rather silly of me to even try..."  She chuckles softly to herself in the darkness.  With her special healing ability and being immune to so many things for one and the fact that her body is so use to changing into a whole spectrum of different animals for another.  Couple all that with the many times she had experienced life, someone or something seems to have plans for her that wouldn't include that.

After...

"Liev..."  Kaylee hops to the ground and points in the direction of Kilkenny.  "We need to move faster than you can fly.  Keep moving in that direction.  We will meet you there."  The druid then turns toward Yuki.  "We need to get us to Kilkenny as fast as you can.  As it is we may just get there before that beast."  With that she places her hand on Yuki's shoulder, changes into a boa and winds snuggle around her throat.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 7, 2016)

Once Kaylee relays the information, he grunts with a nod, he turns into his four armed form and he waits for Kaylee to turn into snake form and sit on his shoulders. He grabs Lantana then has Duncan leap onto his back, he steps a bit, picking up pace until he moves at a hustle(330' base so 660' hustle) towards the castle.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2016)

((I'll resume the stuff in scotland later))

As Duncan rides on Yuki's back he struggles with the G-force that she accumulates.

"Fucks sake!" he yells out. For some reason he seems a little foggy on how all his abilities work and spends the journey trying to remember how the game works how to best use them


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2016)

((A short post, I'm still mostly away but felt like moving a bit))


*Spoiler*: _Yuki/Kaylee/Duncan/Lantana_ 




The Yuki express arrives at the castle in about 20 minutes.  There's no sign of the devil yet (it's coming from the other direction) but people in the fortress are clearly tipped off already.  Evacuation is in progress, soldiers packing up and moving in a hectic but mostly orderly fashion.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara/Hayao/Drell/Akane/Max/Tia/Nissa/Ironwall_ 




After about an hour the party meets Percival at the gates.  Percival is an olive-skinned man whose black hair is concealed beneath a very broad feathered hat.  He wears formal pristine parade armor with what would appear to be thousands of gold worth of embossing and engraving on it depicting the artistic scene of the sun setting across a beach with a man (perhaps Percival himself?) reclining sipping from a goblet.  He wears a long and short sword on his belt in equally flamboyant scabbards.

"Ah yes, you must be the escorts Mother mentioned.  An unconventional group but you managed to convince her to move on this so you must have _some_ value."  He pulls out a perfumed tissue and wipes at his nose breathing the scent.  "Well, lets go, I suppose it is only practical to have some protection during the war."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2016)

Hayao barely manages to stifle a quiet groan as he pinches the bridge of his nose. "Percival, is it? We'll be escorting you to the checkpoint, as you've deduced. Is there anything pertinent about your training or experience you'd like to share with us before we begin?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao barely manages to stifle a quiet groan as he pinches the bridge of his nose. "Percival, is it? We'll be escorting you to the checkpoint, as you've deduced. Is there anything pertinent about your training or experience you'd like to share with us before we begin?"



The man gives Hayao an look of curiosity examining the samurai's features before speaking, "of course.  I have had the finest tutelage, master fencers have taught me all they could of a number of different disciplines, when I was done with them I have blended the finest points to form my own style.  I have spent long hours with the generals so I don't doubt that I will have strategy ready for any potential encounters we might come across, really if Mother had simply let me take command this whole 'invasion' would have been sorted long ago.  Sadly I lack the talent in the Art though I have spent many hours with sages discussing it and other topics so I should be prepared for anything that comes up."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2016)

He just stares at him flatly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> He just stares at him flatly.



The man's aura is fairly normal, making him 1st or maybe 2nd level.  He might have been trained in swordsmanship but Hayao doubts he's ever seen real combat in his life.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2016)

Yuki begins by helping evacuate, but once the devil comes into view, he goes to meet it with Kaylee and transforms.

What he turns into is a massive obsidian serpentine beast just over sixty feet in length. The eyes sit like rubies in the fearsome head, fangs reaching from it's maw when he opens his mouth as if they are reaching for the devil in the distance. Massive coils slithering in the air as it would on land, he lets out a roar, getting a true feeling from the form he has taken. The small Kaylee standing on his head, awaiting the devil's approach.





----

Tia and Hex followed the other group, circling in the sky taking lookout, then landing with the others. The foppish swordsman causing Tia to sneeze in amusement, Hex's claws digging into the ground.

"Reminds ye o someone?"

"Yes."

"Though' so." They quietly mumble between themselves, possibly remembering someone from some time ago.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2016)

Hayao keeps himself from rolling his eyes. Barely. "Stay near me, at all times, and do not do anything aggressive in the event of a fight. Understood?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2016)

Tassara gives Percival a nod and a simple courtesy. "Greetings, I'm Sister Tassara Arnaud of the Silvermist Church" she presents herself and prepares for traveling by taking out Kathy from her figurine form. 

Max also keeps activated her Spirit Shape ability, her features turning more draconic than usual, as well as summoning Charlie around her, giving her an extra layer of protection and power. 

Has Max ever heard of this Gippli gnome? K. Local 14+20 (inevitable genius insight) = 34 


They are ready to leave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki begins by helping evacuate, but once the devil comes into view, he goes to meet it with Kaylee and transforms.
> 
> What he turns into is a massive obsidian serpentine beast just over sixty feet in length. The eyes sit like rubies in the fearsome head, fangs reaching from it's maw when he opens his mouth as if they are reaching for the devil in the distance. Massive coils slithering in the air as it would on land, he lets out a roar, getting a true feeling from the form he has taken. The small Kaylee standing on his head, awaiting the devil's approach.



Waves of heat show on the horizon, like off the setting sun, before the devil itself appears.  It marches towards the fort with a slightly slow (for its size) but doesn't seem to be pushing its pace at all.  A black circle of char surrounds the creature and occasional small bursts of flame rise up from where the grass ignites around it.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao keeps himself from rolling his eyes. Barely. "Stay near me, at all times, and do not do anything aggressive in the event of a fight. Understood?"



The man briefly looks offended then his eyes widen in realization, "don't worry my friend, I will protect you.  But do not be afraid to be bold, initiative demands sharp actions!"



soulnova said:


> Tassara gives Percival a nod and a simple courtesy. "Greetings, I'm Sister Tassara Arnaud of the Silvermist Church" she presents herself and prepares for traveling by taking out Kathy from her figurine form.
> 
> Max also keeps activated her Spirit Shape ability, her features turning more draconic than usual, as well as summoning Charlie around her, giving her an extra layer of protection and power.
> 
> ...



Max has never heard of this gnome name Gippli (or any gnomes named Gipply she has heard of are not noteworthy).

The group teleports to the specified area of wilderness.  Percival looks around a moment before directing them to a somewhat concealed cave entrance.  "This way friends, the gnome is ahead!"  He immediately sets off towards the cave entrance.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2016)

Max looks at the Percival and narrows her eyes. "Hey, Ironwall, answer me this in low voice..." she murmurs "How fast can you make a bottle of infinite air and make it into a mask while we look for this gnome?" 


"My Lord, will you please wait? With the forces of Naisrep so close, we must first make sure we are not walking into a trap, or in such case do so with time so we can prepare if so..." Tassara uses diplomacy to convince him to wait for them before entering the cave. 


Tassara uses survival to make sure the cave is the indicated one. 




 Also Max uses K. Geography to make sure this is the right cave: 13+20 = 33

Both of them activate Detect Magic, and Tassara also activates Detect Evil.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 15, 2016)

"Oi, lord.  If ye don mind me sayin, ah don' doubt ye bein able to defend us, but ah'd wait fightin until we can't.  Cause ye need all yer strength tae be th' hero that defeats th' evil tha' yer bodyguards can't, aye?" The fox's ears twitch atop her head, going a more natural approach now that the Naisrep is getting agressive, keeping her parade armor in the saddlebags.  Her head holds a red bandana, wraps binding her chest down so they don't get in the way, a pair of leather pants with a bulky looking belt and a boot on her remaining leg.  She has her whip sitting on one side, and a war razor on her other side.  

The dragon mount's tongue sticks out, tasting the air and staying out of the conversation in a 'I'm mute' manner. Body arched to make the saddle more comfortable for him, and stable for Tia.

Her pegleg swings loosely next to Hex's body, opposite leg hooked into the stirrup.  

((yes i just felt like describing tonight, and decided Tia needed to start embracing the sky pirate side))

--
Yuki continues to float in the air, releasing a guttural growl, waiting for Kaylee's motions.
((She should be able to post come Sunday hopefully))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 18, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Max looks at the Percival and narrows her eyes. "Hey, Ironwall, answer me this in low voice..." she murmurs "How fast can you make a bottle of infinite air and make it into a mask while we look for this gnome?"



Ironwall responds as requested, "fabrication would require 0.439 seconds of crafting-unit resources.  Rush processing would be available at maximum resource allocation approaches 0.00329 seconds.  Expected loss of efficiency due to limited complexity of request, initial estimates at 43%."



soulnova said:


> "My Lord, will you please wait? With the forces of Naisrep so close, we must first make sure we are not walking into a trap, or in such case do so with time so we can prepare if so..." Tassara uses diplomacy to convince him to wait for them before entering the cave.
> 
> 
> Tassara uses survival to make sure the cave is the indicated one.
> ...



There's no sign of magic (other than whatever the party brings with them) or evil (other than what the party-- no, none there either) outside the cave.  It seems to be the correct location as well.

(Continued below)




Captain Obvious said:


> "Oi, lord.  If ye don mind me sayin, ah don' doubt ye bein able to defend us, but ah'd wait fightin until we can't.  Cause ye need all yer strength tae be th' hero that defeats th' evil tha' yer bodyguards can't, aye?" The fox's ears twitch atop her head, going a more natural approach now that the Naisrep is getting agressive, keeping her parade armor in the saddlebags.  Her head holds a red bandana, wraps binding her chest down so they don't get in the way, a pair of leather pants with a bulky looking belt and a boot on her remaining leg.  She has her whip sitting on one side, and a war razor on her other side.
> 
> The dragon mount's tongue sticks out, tasting the air and staying out of the conversation in a 'I'm mute' manner. Body arched to make the saddle more comfortable for him, and stable for Tia.
> 
> ...




Percival considers the pirates words a moment before nodding, "yes, this makes sense what you say.  Though there should be little danger to face here.  The gnome has served our family for generations, safeguarding relics.  Come, we shouldn't dally, we're at war you know."  He continues walking entering the cave with a casual aura about him.

The cave itself is dark except for the light from outside and dry but surprisingly empty.  It's large enough for the group to enter though a little crowded with everyone inside.  Tassara, Drell, and anyone else with a reasonable survival skill would probably note it as unusual that nothing had made a den of such a nice home but there's little time to consider this.

The strange man spends a moment peering into the darkness before approaching a specific spot on the wall, reaching around and pressing, the wall swings open revealing a hallway beyond.  The hallway is lit by a number of strange lanterns, they burn though they don't look like typical oil lamps though the stench of them is much the same.  There's a scurry of movement as a handful of what appear to be clockwork bugs scamper out of Percival's way as enters the hallway.

He walks down the hallway to one of the doorways and uncermionially kicks it open.  "Gnome!  The day has come at last!"

Inside the room is crowded with work benches covered in various mechanical components.  A gnome is seated upon a strange chair that seems to be attached to the ceiling by a metal arm.  The gnome himself is dressed in a leather apron not unlike a blacksmiths only covered in tools sticking out of stitched pockets.  A leather helm covers most of his head with various goggles and lenses attached to it apparently positioned to be swapped out interchangeably.  The chair wheels around to face the door and the gnome looks at Percival with shock.  "The day?" he inquires timidly.

"We are at war gnome!  Put down your toys and gather the relics, mother has ordered them turned over to me to fight a great evil encroaching on our nation."  Percival fumbles through his pockets for a moment and produces a sealed letter that he hands to the gnome.

The gnome opens the letter and begins to read with a frown on his face.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2016)

"Seems good enough for me" Max nods to Ironwall and gives the money to complete the request. Tassara raises an eyebrow at the summoner and the girl simply shrugs nerviously. "You never know..."

"Whatever other information you might need, Master Gippli, we will try to answer as best as we can... would you mind me asking, what kind of... 'artifact weapons' are we talking about here?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 18, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Whatever other information you might need, Master Gippli, we will try to answer as best as we can... would you mind me asking, what kind of... 'artifact weapons' are we talking about here?"



The gnome adjusts his current pair of spectacles and takes a look at Tassara while folding and storing the letter away in a pocket.  "When Dnaleri surrendered and pledged fealty to Dnalgne at the end of the war they signed a number of agreements.  At the same time I was placed as caretaker of this place along with a number of dangerous weapons of war.  Some of which are dangerous and unstable and despite what the young Master or his mother might say I'm not about to let out into the wild, the consequences could be catastrophic."

He spins in his chair and sweeps across the room to a table to pick up a device before returning.  "It's also, fortunately, not what she has suggested at all.  She has requested a single item, a gauntlet, be released.  It's worthless to me, cursed I would call it.  His mother's always struck me as rational enough, if she thinks it would be of use you can have it.  We'll have to go downstairs to get it though."  The chair slides across the room again then lowers down to what seems to be a small, headless, humanoid body, it attaches atop it and the arm retreats into the ceiling.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 18, 2016)

"What is the ability of the gauntlet that they are asking for?" The dragon questions, ready to follow the gnome's lead.

"Aye, thas'a good question."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The gnome adjusts his current pair of spectacles and takes a look at Tassara while folding and storing the letter away in a pocket.  "When Dnaleri surrendered and pledged fealty to Dnalgne at the end of the war they signed a number of agreements.  At the same time I was placed as caretaker of this place along with a number of dangerous weapons of war.  Some of which are dangerous and unstable and despite what the young Master or his mother might say I'm not about to let out into the wild, the consequences could be catastrophic."
> 
> He spins in his chair and sweeps across the room to a table to pick up a device before returning.  "It's also, fortunately, not what she has suggested at all.  She has requested a single item, a gauntlet, be released.  It's worthless to me, cursed I would call it.  His mother's always struck me as rational enough, if she thinks it would be of use you can have it.  We'll have to go downstairs to get it though."  The chair slides across the room again then lowers down to what seems to be a small, headless, humanoid body, it attaches atop it and the arm retreats into the ceiling.



Drell arches a metallic eyebrow. "You hide potentially catastrophic weapons of war...in a cave. In the woods. With no anti-teleportation spells. Or..." He glances back at the door Percival had kicked open, "locks."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "What is the ability of the gauntlet that they are asking for?" The dragon questions, ready to follow the gnome's lead.
> 
> "Aye, thas'a good question."



The gnome shakes his head rapidly, "don't know, don't know.  Magic is tied to blood, complex web interwoven into it.  Useless garbage for me.  Probably a trap for anyone else."

Percival snickers slightly, "all in good time, it was one of the greatest of Dnaleri's weapons, a power that surely matches any devil's tricks."  He seems as confident as ever but his tone seems a bit elusive, it's a logical conclusion that he doesn't really know either.  "Though I still think it would be better to simply bring all our weapons to bear, annihilate the invaders in one sudden strike."




Nicodemus said:


> Drell arches a metallic eyebrow. "You hide potentially catastrophic weapons of war...in a cave. In the woods. With no anti-teleportation spells. Or..." He glances back at the door Percival had kicked open, "locks."



Gippli jumps slightly looking at Drell, "my goodness, your golem talks?"  He pauses and flips various lenses around peering at Drell a moment before continuing.  "My word, you have a soul bonded to the golem?  How insane.  And crazier still.  Hiding necessitates careful planning.  Using magic around powerful magic becomes even more complex, I certainly wouldn't risk it.  Traps of mind and logic and skill for any foolish enough to come here without my guidance."  He nods to himself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 18, 2016)

"Aye, so yer tellin us ye don't even know wha yer protectin entirely?" She lets off a barklike laugh, "Ah like ya already."

"Please, forgive her lack of manners.  I do believe the pair of us are prepared for what we may encounter.  We will follow your guidance to the best of our abilities."

-----

((We will work on Kaylee's sheet and have her do something by tomorrow night, hopefully.))

Once the devil gets close, Yuki roars, "She speak, you listen.  You may like what you hear."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Gippli jumps slightly looking at Drell, "my goodness, your golem talks?"  He pauses and flips various lenses around peering at Drell a moment before continuing.  "My word, you have a soul bonded to the golem?  How insane.  And crazier still.  Hiding necessitates careful planning.  Using magic around powerful magic becomes even more complex, I certainly wouldn't risk it.  Traps of mind and logic and skill for any foolish enough to come here without my guidance."  He nods to himself.



"Fair. Will any of us need to stay behind? Some among us carry magic with us." Drell motions to his own body.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((We will work on Kaylee's sheet and have her do something by tomorrow night, hopefully.))
> 
> Once the devil gets close, Yuki roars, "She speak, you listen.  You may like what you hear."



When the devil gets within several hundred feet the enormous aura of heat coming off of it can be felt.  Anyone not protected takes fire damage as it approaches (several rounds though I imagine anyone not protected will be buffed before this):

5d6+0
6,3,3,1,5+0 = 18

5d6+0
3,1,4,3,1+0 = 12

5d6+0
5,6,4,6,6+0 = 27

5d6+0
4,5,2,5,3+0 = 19

Lantana winces in concentration when it first approaches but she seems to be weathering the heat without damage.

The devil stops its approach at the shout.  It's face is rocky and expressionless but it seems like it is listening.



Nicodemus said:


> "Fair. Will any of us need to stay behind? Some among us carry magic with us." Drell motions to his own body.



"We will take a more direct route," the gnome begins slowly swapping lenses on his glasses and examining the group.  "Besides normal magic shouldn't be a problem in brief exposures, and I doubt any of you have powerful enough--."  He stops dead looking at Ironwall, "what in the Mule's name is that?"  There's a slight hint of panic in his voice, "I'm surprised it hasn't collapsed into a rift to the astral plane just standing there, which of your insane people enchanted that?"

He continues a careful examination of the golem muttering rambling under his breath but seems to calm a bit.  "It seems stable at least and surprisingly tightly contained.  It can be trusted to follow precise direction?  There are areas I wouldn't want it to wander."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 19, 2016)

Tia kicks at Hex's stomach, making him grunt then speak, "Do you mean he is from the astral plane, or that he was created by someone directly connected?" He looks at the gnome intently, "Our comrade created it, but she cannot remember her past.  What is it that you can take from his form that can give a hint of his creator and himself?"

"Aye, we need tae know."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2016)

Upon seeing the creature Kaylee will cast Resist Energy Communal (Fire) on the group.

Knowledge (Planes):
Roll(1d20)+28:
15,+28
Total:43

Resist Energy: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Range* touch
*Target* creature touched
*Duration* 10 min./level
*Saving Throw*  negates (harmless); *Spell Resistance* yes (harmless)

DESCRIPTION
This  grants a creature limited protection from damage of whichever one of five energy types you select: acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. The subject gains  10 against the energy type chosen, meaning that each time the creature is subjected to such damage (whether from a natural or magical source), that damage is reduced by 10 points before being applied to the creature's hit points. The value of the energy resistance granted increases to 20 points at 7th level and to a maximum of 30 points at 11th level. The spell protects the recipient's equipment as well.

_Resist energy_ absorbs only damage. The subject could still suffer unfortunate side effects.

_Resist energy_ overlaps (and does not stack with) . If a character is warded by _protection from energy_ and _resist energy_, the _protection_ spell absorbs damage until its power is exhausted.

Communal:  This spell functions like _resist energy_, except you divide the duration in 10-minute intervals among the creatures touched.




Then she will cast Legendary Proportions on Yuki. 

Legendary Proportions: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Range* close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target* 1 creature (see text)
*Duration* 1 minute/level
*Saving Throw*  negates (harmless); *Spell Resistance* no

*DESCRIPTION*
You call upon the primordial power of ancient megafauna to boost the size of your target. Because of its connection to living creatures of the distant past, the spell does not function on , , and summoned creatures. Your target grows to legendary proportions, increasing in size by one category. The creature’s height doubles and its weight increases by a factor of 8. The target gains a +6  to its Strength score and a +4  to its Constitution score. It gains a +6  to its , and  10/. Its carrying capacity changes to reflect its new size. The creature’s equipment and weapons, if any, also increase in size. Any  item that leaves the creature’s possession returns to its original size (though thrown weapons and ammunition deal damage at their  size before returning to their true proportions).




"I will look this creature in the eye you fool!"  Kaylee looks down at you Yuki from atop his head while he grows, stomping her foot in mock irritation.  

Turning her attention toward the creature she raises an eyebrow.  "What business do you have in these lands?  What or who could have pulled you away from your plane?  Surely you wouldn't voluntarily come here would you?"  The druid places her hands on her hips and shakes her head.  "I am known as Kaylee.  I would know who I am addressing."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+40:
15,+40
Total:55


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 19, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Tia kicks at Hex's stomach, making him grunt then speak, "Do you mean he is from the astral plane, or that he was created by someone directly connected?" He looks at the gnome intently, "Our comrade created it, but she cannot remember her past.  What is it that you can take from his form that can give a hint of his creator and himself?"
> 
> "Aye, we need tae know."



"From the astral plane?"  The gnome ponders confused, "no, there's not a lot to really use there.  Astral constructs pull the stuff here, and, well, hmm, I guess you could."  He pauses and rambles to himself for a moment before shaking his head quickly to clear it, "no, I mean the dimensional magics about it.  It's very dangerous to have many different extradimensional magics in close proximity and it has a web of them all about it."  The gnome shakes his head slowly still clearly slightly unnerved by it.  "It doesn't really tell me anything about its creator other than they must have been as insane as the lot of you."

Ironwall interjects, "folded space portable mass storage outdated tertiary crafting location.  New facilities are self-contained linked by bonded tunneling fabric.  Self-contained facility now hosts 100% of active projects."



Kuno said:


> "I will look this creature in the eye you fool!"  Kaylee looks down at you Yuki from atop his head while he grows, stomping her foot in mock irritation.
> 
> Turning her attention toward the creature she raises an eyebrow.  "What business do you have in these lands?  What or who could have pulled you away from your plane?  Surely you wouldn't voluntarily come here would you?"  The druid places her hands on her hips and shakes her head.  "I am known as Kaylee.  I would know who I am addressing."



The creature doesn't seem to react to Yuki's enlarged form.  From an expression/stance standpoint it's not clear if it has any emotional reaction at all.  It's voice booms in response, "*I am Aasofdiaj'dcajosdfn A'fawoiecja'dsfo.  Thousands of souls were paid for the gift of torment.   Twist and break, destroy the feeble structures of man, grind their bones into past, slay the beasts of burden, and render the land itself unto the Nine Hells.*"  While the volume and power of the voice is loud the inflection itself is quite monotone, it could just as easily be discussing a recipe for cookies.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2016)

Tassara looks back and forth between Ironwall and Gippli. Most of what they are saying goes over her head.



> The gnome shakes his head rapidly, "don't know, don't know. Magic is tied to blood, complex web interwoven into it. Useless garbage for me. Probably a trap for anyone else."



"You mentioned that the magic is tied to blood.... who's blood exactly? And how much?" Tassara asks politely, having a very bad feeling that Percival might be here for such reason.





WorkingMoogle said:


> While the volume and power of the voice is loud the inflection itself is quite monotone, it could just as easily be discussing a recipe for cookies.



(( Meanwhile, Tassara shudders and whispers 'evil cookies'... lol ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 19, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "You mentioned that the magic is tied to blood.... who's blood exactly? And how much?" Tassara asks politely, having a very bad feeling that Percival might be here for such reason.


"Bloodline, his," Gipply points at Percival.  "For his family, put on the gauntlet, it does whatever it's supposed to do.  For anyone else," he shrugs.  "Can't say.  Probably a trap, whatever it is has gone to lengths to hide its true nature."

Percival almost visibly struts, "it knows its place; finally I'll wield the power I deserve.  Drive off Naisrep, maybe capture some of their lands as a buffer, then maybe I'll throw my hat in for king?  The child clearly can't do it and all the other candidates are twits."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2016)

"Well, well, well, seems like I'll have another subject for my next book" Max seems pretty good at bluffing her sarcasm. 

Tassara has a complete blank expression. "We should hurry then" the cleric urges with a polite nod.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 20, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara has a complete blank expression. "We should hurry then" the cleric urges with a polite nod.



The gnome nods and his small construct carries him out of the workshop and further down the hall.  "We'll need to take the service elevator, too many of you for my normal chute."  He leads the group to another door which opens into what appears to be a moderate sized but totally empty room.  "Don't use this much anymore, I've moved most of my workspace downstairs already."

Once everyone enters he takes the strange device and inserts one end into a hole in the wall.  After a moment of quick and careful manipulation of the device the entire room lurches and slowly starts to descend.  "Oh good," he offer.  "I was worried the brakes had locked up after so long.  Won't be but a moment now."

As if in defiance of the gnome's words the smooth descent suddenly jolts.  "Well, that's odd."  The gnome manipulates a few other levers and adjusts a dial on his device and the room lurches again.  "Hmm, curious."  The room stalls for a brief moment coming to a rest while Gipply interjects thoughtfully "that's right, I needed parts from the brakes for the articulated splines."

As if on cue the room plunges into the weightless feeling of sudden freefall.  After a few seconds a loud metal-on-metal howl fills the room and it slows abrubtly before stopping with a sudden crash.

Everyone takes (*dice clatter*) 11 damage from falling (if you fly or cast featherfall take it when you collide with the ceiling instead  ).

Percival is (surprisingly) still conscious but looks pretty banged up from the fall.  He pulls himself to his feet, spits some blood on the floor, and growls at the gnome, "blast it Gnome, what the devil is wrong with you?  When Mother hears about this she'll have your--  I'll have your head and everything in this place."

The gnome was thrown from his chair, the small golem he was riding is now a twisted wreck.  He lays on the floor but pushes himself up on his elbows swearing in gnomish.  "Okay, we may have a slight problem here."  A faint rumble from somewhere distant passes through the room as if agreeing with the gnome.  "Maybe more than a slight problem."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2016)

Tassara is taken by surprise by the floor falling. Luckily for them, the crash was not as awful as she had expected. The cleric make sure everyone is alive and uses 1 channel energy for everyone. 


"Are we in the bottom?" Max inquires looking at the floor and the roof of the elevator.  


"Goodness gracious what was that?" Tassara asks Gippli after hearing the rumble. "You don't think something else is down there?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 20, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara is taken by surprise by the floor falling. Luckily for them, the crash was not as awful as she had expected. The cleric make sure everyone is alive and uses 1 channel energy for everyone.
> 
> 
> "Are we in the bottom?" Max inquires looking at the floor and the roof of the elevator.
> ...



The gnome crawls across the floor over to his chair, apparently either the healing didn't take for him or it isn't something that is able to be healed.  He fumbles with a few switches and dials on it for a moment before sighing.  "'Bottom' yes.  Sublevels actually, emergency systems managed to stop us before impact but," he pauses to work a few of the mechanics again before swearing and hitting the wreckage.  "But the system's now in 'emergency' mode.  It thinks the facility is under attack."

"Worse, since my controls have been damaged the system will assume that I am either dead or compromised.  The rumble we just felt is the fail-safe starting up."  He pauses a moment as if wondering how to elaborate then simply shakes his head, "the short answer is you need to get to the control system and disable it before it finishes activating the failsafe or everything will be destroyed."

"What?"  Percival pauses probing his newly-healed wounds to spin from the gnome to Drell.  "Take us out of here, immediately!  Back to the castle!"

The gnome barks a laugh, "can't you feel the energies building already?  Try and teleport now and you'll probably end up ground beef when you arrive.  The magical fabric around here is thin enough in the best of circumstances."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2016)

"Ok, no teleport, gotcha. This wouldn't be the first time. Is any other kind of magic allowed?" Max massages her temples. This was going to be one of those days. "What about the bag of holding?" she takes out the bottle of air she had just asked Ironwall to make "(I wasn't expecting to use this so soon, buuuut...) We could keep Sir Percival safe and sound on the bag of holding with the bottle of air... he's too important for this mission to risk him if we are attacked."



"How do we disable the failsafe?" Tassara asks Gippli. "How do we get there?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 20, 2016)

Hayao gives no further reaction to Percival as they make their way around, but does keep close to the young man as they continue with his eyes and ears at the ready. _-He's not very strong at all...perhaps as strong as I was when we first met.-_ he comments to Tassara mentally. The elf winces a little as the door is kicked down, shaking his head lightly as he watches his step around the skittering clockwork automatons. He watches the gnome closely after the letter is exchanged, averting his gaze once he was finished reading as he adjusted his glasses lightly.

As Gippli offers an explanation to Drell's question he cants his head lightly, folding his arms behind his back as he taps his wrist gingerly and looks around their path of choice...though this stops abruptly as they're dropped unceremoniously at the bottom of the elevator shaft due to a small technical oversight. Hayao doesn't seem too bothered by the pain or discomfort, immediately looking to Percival to confirm he was alright before he stands to his full height and brushes himself off. There's a sharp glare thrown in Gipply's direction, before he rolls his fingers, stepping out of the elevator shaft and getting a good look around to gain his bearings. He looks over his shoulder to address the gnome artificer with a very polite urgency. "Describe the nature of the defenses, please. In the order you believe we'll encounter them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2016)

As the pair hit the ceiling, Tia lets out a loud ki-yike, falling off Hex as they land unceremoniously on the ground.  "Oi, wha' happened?" She looks around, listening to all that is said, placing a paw on her muzzle, "Ye can ride Hex if ye need tae." If he takes the ride on Hex, she turns into her fox form, padding out to investigate, if he doesn't she takes her perch again.

((If needed for fox form,
Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+0:
9,+0
Total:9

))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 21, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "Ok, no teleport, gotcha. This wouldn't be the first time. Is any other kind of magic allowed?" Max massages her temples. This was going to be one of those days. "What about the bag of holding?" she takes out the bottle of air she had just asked Ironwall to make "(I wasn't expecting to use this so soon, buuuut...) We could keep Sir Percival safe and sound on the bag of holding with the bottle of air... he's too important for this mission to risk him if we are attacked."



Percival sputters, "did you just suggest hauling me about in a sack?"  He sniffs at the indignity of this, "come now, I know you want to play the hero but there will be chances for all of us to bask in the glory, I'll make sure the bards mention you."  He draws his swords and brandishes one with a small amount of skill, "come now, let's be off!"  He heads towards the door.

"Most magics should be fine," the gnome says.  "I'd avoid any that alter the fabrics of time or space too much though, as I've said this is quite weak already.  Using magic might become difficult as the failsafe charges up though, all the more reason to hurry."




soulnova said:


> "How do we disable the failsafe?" Tassara asks Gippli. "How do we get there?"





Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao doesn't seem too bothered by the pain or discomfort, immediately looking to Percival to confirm he was alright before he stands to his full height and brushes himself off. There's a sharp glare thrown in Gipply's direction, before he rolls his fingers, stepping out of the elevator shaft and getting a good look around to gain his bearings. He looks over his shoulder to address the gnome artificer with a very polite urgency. "Describe the nature of the defenses, please. In the order you believe we'll encounter them."



Gipply pulls a bit of paper out of a pocket and quickly sketches a rough map, "things down here at least used to be laid out like this.  It should be at least similar."  He circles one room, "the core was installed there, whatever adjustments have been made it should at least be close."  He pauses looking slightly pained, "I would suggest 'percussive maintenance' to it, we do not have time for subtler methods, I will endeavor to rebuild from what is left assuming we live."

"As to what exactly you'll encounter I can't say for sure," he says with a shrug.  "This entire facility was designed with one goal in mind, to ensure that none would be able to compromise it and escape with the relics.  As a preventative measure I took care that even I not know all the secrets, lest magic or torture steal them from my mind."

"These sublevels are one of the preventative measures, the control system designs the defenses for when other defenses fail.  If it assumes the facility is under attack it will be taking any actions it has ready.  Traps and constructs are used extensively in other areas, I'm sure it borrowed from these designs but what it came up with exactly I can't say."



Captain Obvious said:


> As the pair hit the ceiling, Tia lets out a loud ki-yike, falling off Hex as they land unceremoniously on the ground.  "Oi, wha' happened?" She looks around, listening to all that is said, placing a paw on her muzzle, "Ye can ride Hex if ye need tae." If he takes the ride on Hex, she turns into her fox form, padding out to investigate, if he doesn't she takes her perch again.



The gnome shakes his head, "keep your mount, it wouldn't survive where I need to go.  If I could I would borrow your construct," he gestures at Ironwall.  "It wouldn't be safe to bring it deeper inside anyway.  I need to go below to the power maintenance area, if you are successful in knocking out the core everything should go offline at least for a moment.  I will take the chance then to purge the power, if it works everything will stay offline and we all get to survive to another day."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2016)

((Just to confirm... the place IS been attacked by outside forces or it just acted out because of our accident?))


Tassara casts the following spells
Entropic Shield
Detect Magic
Detect Evil
Bless
Protection from Evil Communal
Effortless Armor
Angelic Aspect
Stoneskin
Fickle winds


"My lord, we can't jeopardize your well-being. We cannot guarantee your safety otherwise against the unknown threats below" Tassara uses her diplomacy to try to convince Percival into the bag of holding. Diplomacy +27

((Wondering if a casting of Owl's wisdom would give him a dose of common sense))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 21, 2016)

soulnova said:


> ((Just to confirm... the place IS been attacked by outside forces or it just acted out because of our accident?))


It is not being attacked that you know of (  )

The accident tripped enough alarms to cause the system to go defensive, this combined with the gnome's sudden and unexpected disappearance is activating the "failsafe."




soulnova said:


> Tassara casts the following spells
> Entropic Shield
> Detect Magic
> Detect Evil
> ...



Just checking, you're going to spend the next 9 rounds (assuming they're all standard actions) casting spells?




soulnova said:


> "My lord, we can't jeopardize your well-being. We cannot guarantee your safety otherwise against the unknown threats below" Tassara uses her diplomacy to try to convince Percival into the bag of holding. Diplomacy +27
> 
> ((Wondering if a casting of Owl's wisdom would give him a dose of common sense))



"And you can guarantee the bag's safety?" Percival helpfully points out.  "Even if you can manage without my skills an errant bolt or magical annulment could leave me stranded, no I would much rather face threats directly where my skill counts for whether I live or die!  Fear not, I will lend you my courage as well, together I am sure will overcome any threats this place may throw at us!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 21, 2016)

Hayao looks to Percival sharply, and then motions to his side as he takes the map from Gippli. "Recall what I said before. Don't leave my side." He slowly steps out to scan the first corridor. "Let's be off."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2016)

She cast angelic form and bless. Tassara indicates kathy to stay close and defend percival. Max rolls her eyes. 

The two of them follow Hayao.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2016)

Thinking for a moment the Druid shakes her head and gives a little laugh.  "That does sound like quite the bargain."  She begins to pace the gigantic head she is standing on.  "A little to good to be true, don't you think?"  Kaylee gives a half smile.  "I know those people.  Do you realize that they are imprisoning your kind?  They use and abuse you then they destroy you when they don't need you any more."  She actually laughs loudly at the thought.  "You?  A magnificent creature such as yourself, such a powerful being, and you fell for it just like the rest."  

Her pacing stops and she looks at him intensely.  "What if I sweetened your deal?  What if I gave you an entire country to rule over?  Thousands of soldiers, with demons trapped inside them, think of the souls that you would have.  Align with me and I will see that you get so much more then those fools will give you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Map_ 




I hope this works 

The gnome's sketched map looks like this.  The "elevator" room connects to the room labeled "1" and there is a circle in the Southeast of room "4" indicating the core's supposed location.

All the doors are marked as doors, so you can ignore the locked/secret/trapped annotations (I mean, they probably are locked and trapped and whatever but I'm not using the map as a guideline for that and the gnome wouldn't know to tell you).  Note that this is the map the gnome sketched of how things were at some unclear point in the past not necessarily how they are now.






Hidden Nin said:


> He slowly steps out to scan the first corridor. "Let's be off."





soulnova said:


> The two of them follow Hayao.


The gnome nods and calls for Ironwall to bring him over to the control panel he was working with earlier.  He works with it again for a moment and the room shifts slightly revealing a trapdoor in one corner.  "Good luck," he says simply and the pair descend into the unknown below.

The door opens into a large room made of white panels.  It's surprisingly clean compared to the caves and workshops seen before.  A round design is on the far wall in what looks like might be a doorway of some kind.


The only other feature in the strange room is a tube-like device connected to the ceiling.  Immediately there's a strange air sound and a pair of metal figures drop out of it, the immediately rise and move to engage.


The creatures are obviously some sort of construct, at a glance made of steel though they don't seem to conform to any "normal" models of golems.  Each of the skeletal figures has a pair of crossbows mounted attached to one arm and clutches what seems a steel rod in the other hand.  They're roughly the same size as a man and seem more agile than most designs of golems.



Kuno said:


> Thinking for a moment the Druid shakes her head and gives a little laugh.  "That does sound like quite the bargain."  She begins to pace the gigantic head she is standing on.  "A little to good to be true, don't you think?"  Kaylee gives a half smile.  "I know those people.  Do you realize that they are imprisoning your kind?  They use and abuse you then they destroy you when they don't need you any more."  She actually laughs loudly at the thought.  "You?  A magnificent creature such as yourself, such a powerful being, and you fell for it just like the rest."
> 
> Her pacing stops and she looks at him intensely.  "What if I sweetened your deal?  What if I gave you an entire country to rule over?  Thousands of soldiers, with demons trapped inside them, think of the souls that you would have.  Align with me and I will see that you get so much more then those fools will give you."



The devil is quiet for a moment though the expressionless face makes it difficult to tell if it is contemplating or simply didn't hear.  After a moment it speaks, "*you would have me break the bargain already made, bought and paid for for promises of maybes in the future?*"  As before the voice is emotionless though the phrasing seems almost insulted.  "*If other devils have bargained here that is their concern, whether foolish or opportunistic is on them.  I care not for any demon tainted souls, though if the Blood War is meant to be brought here others of my kind might be interested.*"

"*It matters little though, all the souls between here and the ocean belong to me.  If you have placed yourself between me and the ocean you are mine to be claimed, any bribes you might offer would simply be giving me what is already mine.*"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 27, 2016)

"I was willing to give you the souls of the guilty...But I cannot willingly stand by as you sacrifice the innocents." Her eyes close, then snap open as she stomps down on the colossal beast's head.

"DO YOU NOT KNOW WHO I AM!?  EVEN THE FIRE PLANE COWERS BEFORE ME!" The small druid shouts, casting ice storm at the devil.

At Kaylee's words, Yuki's form doubles in size again, shifting into the form of a massive male lion, snarling, having to fall into pounce position to look the devil in the eye. The pair a menacing duo.

Kaylee Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22
Kaylee Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+40:
20,+40
Total:60

Yuki only attacks if he shows agression.
Yuki Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+12:
5,+12
Total:17


*Spoiler*: __ 



Punchy things with giant paws-
Roll(1d20)+40:
5,+40
Total:45
Roll(1d20)+37:
12,+37
Total:49

Roll(1d20)+34:
19,+34
Total:53

Roll(1d20)+31:
11,+31
Total:42

Roll(1d20)+40:
6,+40
Total:46

Roll(1d20)+37:
4,+37
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+34:
10,+34
Total:44

Roll(1d20)+31:
19,+31
Total:50

Dmg-
Roll(12d8)+55:
6,4,5,8,6,5,2,8,1,3,2,8,+55
Total:113

Roll(12d8)+37:
6,6,6,4,7,6,1,1,8,7,1,7,+37
Total:97

Roll(12d8)+37:
3,6,8,8,5,4,5,2,6,3,3,1,+37
Total:91

Roll(12d8)+37:
4,7,5,7,1,8,2,2,1,8,7,4,+37
Total:93

Roll(12d8)+37:
2,6,6,8,8,4,4,7,5,3,1,5,+37
Total:96

Roll(12d8)+37:
6,4,2,2,1,3,7,6,3,1,8,8,+37
Total:88

Roll(12d8)+37:
7,8,8,5,2,5,6,1,4,3,8,7,+37
Total:101

Roll(12d8)+37:
4,3,7,5,3,7,5,8,5,7,6,7,+37
Total:104


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2016)

((Can't post a lot. btw, Im a little unsure of what I can and cannot cast... Not going to use teleport but other spells are fine? for example, summoning?))

"Max, can I use magic on them?" Tassara asks the summoner feeling out of her element here.

Max
K.Arcana 43
k.Engineering 33

Do these creature share traits with golems? (resistance, dr, immunities, etc)


Tassara keeps Percival at her arm's reach at all times to provide soft cover for him. If Max gives her the all-clear to use normal magic on the things she starts the round by casting Warp Metal on the constructs and to bend the tube to avoid more from coming in (DC25 Will save, up to 6 medium size objects).   Otherwise, she will



"Let's see if this works out" Max summons a large gravity elemental to attempt to crush the creatures and actively block flying projectiles from them if Tassara's metal bending fails.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 27, 2016)

((Will reply to Yuki/Kaylee stuff later, when I have time to make stats for my boss monster))



soulnova said:


> ((Can't post a lot. btw, Im a little unsure of what I can and cannot cast... Not going to use teleport but other spells are fine? for example, summoning?))


I should have mentioned when you buffed but forgot.  There's a strange feel to drawing on magic here, it's harder to pull the energy needed for spellcasting than it normally is.  So any given spell might fail, if teleportation fails it might cause, um, "bad" results to those being teleported.

Summons would likewise be iffy but less personal risk to the spellcaster.



soulnova said:


> "Max, can I use magic on them?" Tassara asks the summoner feeling out of her element here.
> 
> Max
> K.Arcana 43
> ...


((*shrugs*  One way to find out  ))

Max has never seen constructs quite like this before.  They certainly seem similar to golems, which might suggest they have the same traits, but she isn't able to say with confidence how they would act.  If they are golems they would likely be vulnerable to metal-affecting magics ((but again it's hard to say for sure)).


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2016)

((ok!))
Tassara will take her chances and cast the warp metal spell. Max will also attempt the summoning.
"Let's try this"
"Hold on to your butts" 

If there are any... unexpected bad consequences, Tassara changes her tactics from then on to regular attacks and defense... and keeping Percival safe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 3, 2016)

(EvilMoogle's slow, water's wet, whatever)

@Kuno @Captain Obvious :

Kaylee's storm of ice and hail strikes the gigantic devil.  It's not clear if the rocky hide of the creature is hurt by the storm though, if it is it seems negligible to the huge creature.

Emotionless it replies, "I care not for the machinisms for the plane of fire, such weak creatures are nothing more than fodder compared to the infinite armies of hell.  I was commanded unleash hell upon this land, here is as good a place as any."  It reaches gigantic hands down, claws piercing into the blackened ground.  With a roaring tear it pulls opening a crackling fissure in the ground.  A blast of sulfurish wind escapes it and a dull red glow illuminates hundreds of devilish forms, all manners of devils swarming towards the surface.

@soulnova @Nicodemus @Chaos Theory @Hidden Nin :

Akane leaps to action first quickly closing the distance of the room and swinging with her sword.  The enchanted steel easily cleaves through one of the creatures unleashing a harmless shower of sparks across the room.  The other turns to engage the knight, striking with the metal club with surprising speed and agility though limited damage  ((2 hits, Akane -10 total)).  Tassara chants her spell and quickly crumples the remaining creature and the tube they dropped out of.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 3, 2016)

Yuki takes the words as a personal offense in his already feral form and mindset, lashing out at the Devil and ignoring the minions, "YOU KNOW NOTHING!"

((Plz use rolls from before))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2016)

"Ok, lets keep moving" Tassara looks at the remains of the constructs and moves to check the exit.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2016)

​Akane hisses loudly her Worg nature showing though her usually more calm, Knightly, demeanor. The reverberation of the metal club off her armor was enough to not only hurt the knight but cause her to stumble back a step or two which gives Tassara an opening to counter with a spell that literally obliterated the poor creature where it stood and the container from whence they came. From beneath the layers of Armor the knight wore a dark blood lightly seeps.

Unlike the crimson that most mortal creatures bled, Akane's was an almost pungent black, luckily for her, the twin heritage of her parents quickly begins to heal her as the bruised and torn skin underneath knitted back together with a light steaming hiss.

((Life Born Healing +6 HP))

Snorting Akane nods, "Ah dink you right cher, right b'hin you." ((I think you're right {cher just means girl/woman}, right behind you.)) Akane states slinging her large sword across her shoulder.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking out at the multitude of hellish beasts, Duncan looks at Kaylee. 

"This....might be a wee bit much for us alone te deal wit. Shit - I knew we should have stuck together. Fuckin arse bandit leaders. Do ye want te continue te fight? Cos I'll stay if ye are."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2016)

Kaylee calls a Solar with a use of planar ally, to bind it to her, "I offer to you, this devil who has the plan to take over the lands and torture the people, as well as a blade of the seller of souls."

((If she can't get a solar, if it is above her ability, then she will go for the Planetar instead))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2016)

((In case someone might have missed it, we don't have the sword of the seller of souls anymore. We left it under the protection of church in Obretiv because Ricket seemed too interested on it... this was just after we returned from the orc city I believe... but the solar might not know that  it's worth a try))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 13, 2016)

((I completely realize that  we both do.  Just trust us here.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2016)

(( ok just making sure we had the most accurate/current information))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 14, 2016)

Hayao doesn't so much as draw his sword as he watches Tassara and Akane make short work of their enemies, nodding once as he strides forward, senses sharp as ever in case of another attack now. "Good instincts..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 11, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pair appears on a road through a lightly wooded area.  The mountains are to the West and the road runs roughly Northeast / Southwest.  There's no sign of travel at the moment but it's still a few hours before dawn so that's not at all unusual.


Ulysesn smiles
"Non-lethally we will "rob" them before your father's group does. I plan to give the things back eventually if the shipments aren't too troubling. We will do this over and over until your father's group approaches us themselves. Hopefully this will work the first time. I'll need you to do most of the knocking out, try to stay out of your fire form for this, I'd make things awkward later if they find out now.
 I'll keep an eye out for magic users as much as possible."
Ulysesn readies non-lethal rounds that he'll use if casters decide to get any ideas and thanks to his quickdraw he won't need his weapon out at the start.
"It's important that none of them die. Each man and woman is going to be needed to keep this country together. Lets go!"
Ulysesn flies up over the path to get a bird's eye view of any approaching caravans or things of that sort.
"According to their planning they should be right over there. Lets greet them."
Ulysesn will blatantly move to the caravan floating above it.
"Would you mind an escort?"
@EvilMoogle


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2016)

((HN and I wrote this exchange a while ago and might as well place it here.  ))
* HOMECOMING *​*FLASHBACK TO A WEEK AGO*

Between days spent training with the Order of Tajiya, preparing more movements in the north, and assessing the political climate of Dnalgne, Hayao finds time to - there's a knock knock knock at Tassara's door.

Tassara looks over to Max. "Let me get that" she stands up from the chair and calls out "Just a moment, please"

Max takes this moment to go over what she has written. She's sitting on the small desk just beside Tassara.

The cleric goes to open door. "Yes?"

Hayao's standing there, and then lowers his hand. "Hey," he says casually, and then straightens up. "I'm going to be going very far north for a few days. I'm not really sure how long until I'll be back, but it shouldn't be extended."

Tassara's eyes brighten a little when he appears outside the door. Max glances back curiously and after seeing its the samurai she closes her book with a knowing smile. "North? Has something happened?" Tassara asks with interest. 

He rubs the back of his neck. "No. Nothing has happened, yet. I believe the cherry blossoms are going to blossom, this year. It happens rarely, where I'm from. I wish to return...to see them. And also to see my family."

At first she smiles and seems eager to say something related to the cherry trees but then talks carefully. She nods "Your family. It must have been a long time since the last time you saw them" she tries to recall if he has ever talked about them in her pressence. 

Hayao's spoken of the Toyatomi Clan now and again...but has noted they aren't his blood. His kin? He never seems to draw mention to. "Sixty years, or more, by now."

"I see" there is a kind of understanding on her voice. Everyone has a reason for talking or not talking about their parents... in her case was absence. "A life time for many... many things might have changed"

"Do you... expect trouble?" 

He looks down towards his hands and his brow knits together. He purses his lips and looks up at her. "I couldn't tell you before the fact, Tassara. It is possible."

She seems to hold her breath for a second. "Then, I have to say I would rather follow you and help you if needed be, if you don't mind"

"If not for trouble... then for the cherry blossom" she gives Hayao a small smile.

He seems surprised for less than a second and then scratches his cheek. It was possible he might've wanted to object, but the words never come out in that manner. "I'll be leaving soon." He glances over her shoulder and then nods to Max. "Maxima. I apologize; that was rude of me." He waves slightly, and then looks to leave. He turns around, and gives Tassara a quick hug. "Thank you," he adds simply, and then wanders off to prepare what he might for the trip.

"No biggie, see ya" Max waves as he leaves. She waits until he's out of ear to chuckle. "You going then?"

"Yes" Tassara seems decided, a small blush on her cheeks. "Right. I will have to bring Kathy with me. She can't stay away from me for long"

"Ah yes, last time I saw her she was... talking to someone" the blond girl shakes her head and laughs "Nevermind that... I'll keep working on the book while you are away"

Tassara goes around the room grabbing her backpack and bag of holding. She will touch Max to form a mental link. "Just in case..."

She will meet back with Hayao at the base courtyard after going for Kathy and turning her into a small figurine she can carry easily.

He looks towards her and nods. He had a modest pack on his back, and a relatively light kimono for where they were headed. "Ready?" he asks quietly, looking her over.

"Yes" she adjust her tabard and hat, making also sure her halberd is securely strapped to her back. "Let's go"

He looks towards the sky, nodding, and then brings them through a series of teleportations. When they're finally through, the two (and his horse...) were settled at the base of a mountain pass, the area cased with ice. Hayao looked upwards and nods. "Alright. Here we are." He begins his ascent, taking a strong lead.

Tassara is impressed by the amount of ice present. She's used to milder winters by the coast. She orients herself using her senses. "I have never been this up North" she notes with a chuckle while she rubs her arms. She has a spell to endure the elements but the sight simply gives her an imagined sensation. 

Tassara follows hims. "Did you live in these mountains before joining the Order?"

He glances back towards her curiously, and then nods, slipping up the first set of boulders, and then offering her a hand up the slippery pass. "I did, I believe. My memory is foggy, that far back." He wrinkles his nose. "I've come back, periodically, to see if they'd blossomed again. Searched, over the years. Something tells I've found it, this time."

She blinks "How old were you when you left then? I knew you were young for an elf but I don't remember exactly how much"

"Ah...I was...perhaps twenty? At the most," he admits, rubbing the back of his neck. "How old were you when you met Brother Menik?"

"I... I should have been no more than 3." she looks at him slightly concerned. "I was taken by a man to the temple. I did not know him, and I wondered where my parents were. He told me the people at the temple would look after me. I believed him... Were you lost in the mountains? How did you find your way to the order?"

"No. Not lost. I was...I suppose the word would be banished, in Common." He points to his eyes. "For this. It's a sign of drow influence, usually detected young. I didn't realize it at first, but now it is...readily apparent."

She stops on her tracks, bewilderment showing on her face. "They- what?" she half says in shock "But you were just-" her face turns red. There have been very few times Hayao has seen true anger behind her eyes. But this is simply too visceral for her to hide. "Banished? But 20... isn't that like a child?" the notions makes her sick. 

"Yes," he says smoothly, and then pauses in his tracks. He notes her anger and nods, placing a hand gingerly against her cheek. "Hey, look at me for a moment?" he asks, searching for her gaze.

After a second, she shakes her head, trying to snaping out of it and glances up at his eyes. "Yes?" she takes a big breath attempting to calm herself.

"I was what might be called an 'envoy' to neighboring villages of humes...a messenger, not exactly a diplomat. Elves are an aloof but...passionate race. The shame, and fear that would've taken my family if it'd been discovered otherwise, could have put us all in danger. I'm sure it could have been done another way. Perhaps a thousand different ways. But this is the way of things." His thumb strokes her cheek as he gives a sad, but fond smile. "And I won't have you upset over things from sixty years past...all I can do now is see what has happened."

She frowns and there's a hint of her wanting to complain. She closes her eyes and takes a slow deep breath to calm her 'burst of anger'. She nods slowly and grabs his hands. "Whether you find here..." she leaves the words in the air and closes in to give him a light soft kiss. 

He closes his eyes a moment, and then nods, keeping his fingers interlaced with hers as he begins to pick his way further up. "I don't know what I've done to deserve kindness like yours. But thank you."

"You deserve because _you are_" she says with a knowing smile but seems to dismiss her own words and motions him to continue leading the path. "That is the trouble you expected? Do you believe they could turn violent if you were to show up...? because of your heritage?"

He shakes his head. "I doubt it. Not unless I incite violence. The damage...is done. The rift ripped wide." His gaze rises as a light snow begins. "That said...it's possible there could still be...friction. You're much better with people than I am, though, if I'm being honest. So perhaps it will go better than I could anticipate? And if nothing else...these trees blossom so rarely. Well worth the trip."

"I would certainly do my best to make sure it doesn't come to that... and I'm sure the trees should look lovely then" she reassures him. She starts on the path again "I... I have asked Menik to look for my own parents in Ylati. I analyzed the names of my parents with a spell and they sounded... well, Ylati-esque enough. I thought if I was going to bring the others to help and for safety, I should look out for them too. Hopefully Menik will have something when I get back to him" she explains.

He gives a small smile, looking downwards. "Are you excited...anxious?"

"Anxious... yes. I really don't know what to expect. I don't remember them being mean to me. I was hungry, but... I knew they were too. Whatever happened, I... I just don't think they wanted me gone or away."

"In any case, I think parents deserve to know what happened to their children"

"Then I should like to go with you...and meet them as well."

"I would love you to come" she seems calmer now "I guess it would have been easier for me if I remembered their full names. All Menik got from me at the time was 'ma-ma' and 'pa-pa'. It is funny how a detail so small can make ripples through your life" 

"Do you remember your parents' names?"

"I do. They named me Rainantien. Gracious gift, in Common," he says, smiling sadly. "Meira, was my mother's name. And my father's name was Eld-" He pauses as his ears flicker, and he raises a hand, moving between Tassara and a figure further up, higher on ledge. They peer at the pair of travelers for a few seconds, before darting further off into the icy mountains.

For a second Tassara can't help but to smile at his birthname but she also immediately notice something above. "Well... it seems like they know we are here. Do you think they could have recognized you? I'm not familiar with the traditions of this region. Are we required to do anything in special? Do we chase them?"

"Possible. Elven senses are sharp. But I doubt it." He leads the way up further, showing her the way. "I won't chase. Just a scout, or patrol. Maybe an envoy for human villages down below but...they'd have noticed I'm an elf."

"Is it strange for elves of other regions come here to visit? Would they find it odd if Menik showed up?..." Tassara stops for a second and blinks "huh, I just realized, I never actually asked him where he was from..." she shakes her head and presses on with Hayao on the path.

"Many groups of elves are nomadic. So it isn't so strange to see some pass through. We...do not look like a nomadic group of elves, however," he says, looking up towards the gentle snowfall. "Stay close. Just in case."

Tassara nods. She has no more questions for the moment. She will keep an eye on their surrounding to make sure there are no unpleasant surprises.

They continue for a time, in silence, the snowfall growing heavier and heavier, until they reach a narrow pass, and he pauses, spotting a few figures above on the cliffsides. "Who are you?" they call in crisp Elven. Hayao takes another steady step in front of Tassara. "Rainantien," he calls back up at then, raising his chin. The elves exchange glances...and remain silent.

Tassara has among her things an item that allows her to speak other languages. She also remains quiet waiting for the elves to say... something more. She will leave this in Hayao's hands to avoid any misunderstandings. -Do you think they remember you? How old are they actually?- She always has trouble telling the age of elves.

"Rainantien," he says...proudly. They all seem at first confused, and then taken aback. After a moment or two longer, they dart off, higher up into the mountains. He turns to Tassara. "...apparently so. A hundred  years or so, if I had to guess. Hard to tell."

"Perhaps" Tassara looks at where the elves were standing a second ago. "I guess they will carry the name back to their elders and decide what to do then... Should we wait here? Perhaps just get to higher ground to avoid an obvious ambush?" 

"No, let's continue. I don't know what they plan to do, but I won't stay idle." His ears flex at the mention of ambush. "I doubt they'd do that, but stay wary if they do try..."

Tassara will then cast a few protective spells like Blessing and Heightened Awareness to make sure they are not taken by surprise. She keeps her halberd on her back for the moment, feeling no need to have it on hand yet.

They walk for...well, a while. Higher, and higher. At times there were moments where they'd see another thin figure, here or there, further up, but never close enough to make serious details out. There's never a hostile reaction, but they don't stop watching, here, and there, but finally, the two reach the platue, dotted with trees, that formed the crown of that steep mountain. And on the outskirts of it, was an old looking, but large cabin, with smoke rising from its chimney, and the lights on inside. By now, it was getting darker.

"Phew! That was some hiking" she comments looking back down on the path. She seems to have overall enjoyed the exercise after the days of downtime... exercise is always better when your life is not in the line "It's almost like its the top of the world. Now I understand why would it be so difficult for the trees to bloom here" she looks up to the line of trees to discern if they are close to bloom. "Do you know who might live in that cabin?" 

"It's...an outpost. For receiving envoys from neighboring villages...I've never seen it used, for as long as I'd lived here," he murmurs. The buds in the trees looked like they were nearly ready to burst! But not yet, it seemed. Hayao led the way towards the cabin door, and then pauses in front of it, looking back at her. He wraps his knuckles against it twice, neatly. "Hello?" he calls, in Elven, to no reply, before he nods to her, and then enters. Gradually, he tilts the door open...to reveal a single figure, sitting at the fire, a book in his lap. He was aged, thin, elegant. Obviously elven. Stern in his gaze, but tall and statuesque too. Stark black hair, high cheekbones, and a chilling glow to his skin.

Not so different to Hayao. He rose as they enter, setting he book aside, and settling his gaze on Hayao's. At first he says nothing, and then he just utters a single syllable.

"...Rain."

Tassara seems to tense herself when the man stands up. She can tell the similarity right away. -I'm here- she states through the mindlink to Hayao. 

He takes her hand, and gives it a squeeze. -Thank you-

He steps inside. "Eldrech," he says back in Common as the older elf brushes his garb off and defaults to Elven. "Your mother isn't going to be joining us," he says, and then nods to two other chairs framing the fire. "I...was not expecting to hear your name on the lips of the outriders. Not for a long time," he says, and then deflates back into his chair. "Come in. You'll be allowed passage to the mountain's base in the morning..."

Tassara could see an anger burning in his gaze as he stared at the man's back, and took a step forward. "Meira didn't wish to see me?" he says, a quiet anger gratting in his voice.

Tassara gives the man a slight greeting nod... just enough to show her manners in someone else' home, but doesn't come to sit until Hayao does so. In any case, she imagines they must have wanted them inside the cabin, away from prying eyes. In such a secluded community, an event like this would have provoked questions. Tassara gives a hard long stare at the elven man at the mention of Hayao's mother. She follows the exchange in silence.

The older elf sits there, staring at the fire. Even in his age he had a youthful quality to his features. A graceful beauty. "You shouldn't be here, Rainantien," he says quietly, closing his eyes. "I can't allow you any further into the village. What have you come seeking?" He turns to look back up at Hayao sternly.

"You both. Not just you, or her." He stares at him. "You might've sent me away, but...that's what family does. Checks on one another." A beat. "Besides. The cherry blossoms are going to bloom this year."

Eldrech stares at his son right back, the frigid gazes of the moon elves the only thing to exist in that moment. He turns back to the fire, and Hayao falls into a seat. "Are you going to introduce me to your friend?"

He looks back to her, a fond smile pulling at his lips without the elf probably even realizing such. "She's many things. You may call her Tassara."

Tassara follows Hayao and before taking a seat she finally speaks answering "Greetings" in another situation she would have added 'pleased to meet you', but alas... this seems not such occasion.

She nods to Hayao in agreement, and then turns to Eldrech with a resolute look on her eyes. "Sir, your son... Whatever reasons you have to keep him away, he IS still your blood. What he has done; what he has become and accomplished... you should be very proud of him" she says respectuflly with a hint of admiration. 

The elder elf's eyes harden on that fire as he listens to Tassara, and begin to brim up with unshed years. "It's not about what he's done," he whispers. "There's no exception. He cannot be here, they would not understand. They would fear. Do you not understand?" He clinches a fist over the wrought armrest. "I would not have a son hidden from the world. We are hidden from the world, and to have him hidden from this tiny, tiny spec? They care not, for the reasons. It's his eyes. It was better, this way." He looks towards Hayao. "Tell me what it is you've done. At the very least, you've done well for yourself with her," he says, nodding towards Tassara. "I can hear it in the way she speaks of you." He waves a hand weakly. "Tell me. Tell me. I should hear what my son has done in the time between these blooming flowers..."

Hayao, for his part, doesn't seem to know what to say by this point.

Tassara continues talking, seeing Hayao is a little too surprised to respond. She starts in a solemn and yet earnest tone "He has earned his place among the great Order of Tajiya; for years he learned directly from the Lords of the Toyatomi clan, who have entrusted him with the protection of their ways and goals. They have given him a new name, Hayao. He has gone face to face against demons, devils and other abominations... purging the world of their foul presence. He has walked beyond this world into the realm of Limbo, the Land of Dreams, and there we have found our destiny calling.  He has acquired martial skills that surpass some of the most experienced fighters and put them to good use. He has rallied men under his banner and will continue to do so to confront the darkness that is falling over the world..." 

"Your son..." her expressions softens and she sighs closing her eyes "...your son's eyes have seen most of the world already. It is time he sees the part of the world you still keep hiding from him."

After a beat, she opens her eyes, locking with the older elf's, "Let him see his mother" she requests. Her tone is not threatening, but is certainly implying whatever issue they had with him as a child is inconsequential to them now. 

Hayao glances over at Tassara after she's said her piece, and then looks to his father. "We'll go in the morning. I'll mask my eyes, somehow, in some way, it will not be as hard as all that. We won't stay long. I'd just like for her to meet...Tassara," he says finally.

Tassara's head turn to Hayao in surprise. Her mouth opens but closes again, her face slowly turning a shade of red. -Are... are you sure? I mean, she must see you too, no question about that... or at least say so...- she seems to stutter through the mind link, too many things going on her head right now.

He looks over at Tassara and nods. "We'll all meet her. It won't be long." He places a hand over hers and gives it a gentle squeeze, before he looks back to his father. "Yes?"

Eldrech looked to Hayao and then back at the fire. "Elven memory stretches a while...so be it."

Tassara relaxes in her chair with a hopefull smile. She's glad she was of some help. If Eldrech is going to send for Hayao's mother, Tassara will take the time to come up with a way to mask his eyes. The most obvious choice would be to modify the tint on his lenses. A small cantrip should be able to help them out with that. She will ask Hayao about letting her modify them or perhaps use a spare instead. 

His father rose to his feet then. "There's a room upstairs, and another across from mine." His movements, even with age, were rather swift as he moved towards the darkened hall. "Good night." Hayao looked back to Tassara afterwards, and listened to her suggestions in silence before nodding. "Of course...that sounds like an excellent plan," he says with a nod, placing a palm against her cheek. "Thank you."

"It's nothing" she chuckles and gives a soft kiss to his hand. "You know I like to help wherenever I can. I'm just glad I could come along with you... "

Tassara looks at the darkness beyond the fireplace where Eldrech left. "Well, that is that" she moves her shoulders to stretch them and leaves her weapons and traveling bag on the chair. "Might as well get a little comfortable for a change. We usually don't get a nice place to sleep right after a long hike... and tomorrow looks up to be a big day. We need to prepare..." she will start to look around on her bag for some spices and rations. "You don't think there will be a problem if I use their kitchen?" 

He looks towards the fire, and then shakes his head. "No problem. What do you need me to do?" he asks quietly. "It sounds like you wish to cook." He looks down the hall, then back out the door. "Actually, I think I may go find something, maybe some rabbits. I'll be back in a bit?"

"Are you sure? I really don't need it to cook. We should try to avoid upsetting the people here..." she says carefully with the small spice jars still on her hands. "But alright... Just be careful out there, yes?"

Tassara will make herself home at the kitchen, considering what utensils she has to her disposal. "Alright... let's see..." she rolls back her sleeves.

Hayao drifts towards the doorway and then can't help but smile as he watches her get ready. "Always." And then he steps out into the night to go find some small rabbits. Though he did avoid eating meat...

The kitchen was rather minimalist. An array of pots and pans, a coal oven, a variety of spoons and a knife or two. The accomodations were some dried nuts and berries kept in thin tins; it wasn't often that people stopped here.

Tassara crossed her arms in deep thought looking at her ingredients. She made a mental note to buy additional traveling cooking packages... but for the moment these would have to do. The cleric closed her eyes and seemed seriously focused. If someone could have seen her, they would have thought she was thinking on a battle strategy. She finally nodded to herself. "Braised Rabbit with prunes, juniper berries and thyme" Satisfied with her decision she proceeds to prepare the meal.

Until Hayao is back with the rabbit, Tassara will work on the sauce and marinade for the meat, as well as a small dried fruit for the side dish. She fires up the oven and moves around with the ingredients, first slowly, getting a sense of the space of the kitchen and then gradually going quicker as she gets used to the place. 

It wasn't that long before Hayao returned with a few rabbits strung up and cut clean, then drained. He's humming softly as he waltzes back inside, silent as a wraith. The rabbits are set aside for Tassara and then he disappears again just as fast, back into the shadow, having apparently gone unharrassed outside.

-What are you making?-

Tassara smiles at him as he enters but she is still engrossed on the cooking. She proceeds to take the rabbits and using the marinade. -Braised rabbit. It will have fruits and berries if you preffer those- she explains through the link. -This is a lot of rabbit for the two of us- she points out -Should I make some for your father? Or does he also avoid meat? I could save up the rest anyway, make sure we have some for later tomorrow- 

-He may not still...he did long ago.- Hayao sounds vaguely distracted from the way he thinks back. -You can never have too much rabbit, can you?-

He arrives in the doorway next to her again. "Need anything else?"


-Well, I guess you are right. I'll prepare the whole thing. If there's anything left I'll give them to Kathy. She doesn't need to eat now, but she still likes eating- 


She acknowledges his entrance through the door "Not in the kitchen. Setting the table would be helpful though" she dries a little sweat from her head with the back of her forearm. "It will take a little while for the meat to cook" 

She will prepare some tea too.

He slips inside behind her to find the utensils and other dishes, and then slips back out to set them down. "How long do you think it'll take the meat to cook, roughly?" he calls from the sitting room.

"Uhm, at least an hour on the oven" she washes her hands and looks over the pots one last time nodding to herself "Yes, and hour should do" 

"An hour. Alright. Could you help me with a problem I had, with this heater? It doesn't seem like it's possible to get this tub hot..." He points towards the tiny room that housed the bath.

She comes back to the sitting room "Yes... sure. Maybe is the type of lumber?" she wonders walking over to the bath room. 

As she gets closer, odd smells begin to linger, herbal, and it's a lot hotter, and then...the tub is in fact filled. Hayao scratches his cheek, watching as steam rises off of the surface, cherry blossom petals lingering on the surface, with a few empty bottles of natural oils discarded on the floor. The heater was roaring, and had been for some time, by the look of things.

"Oh. I suppose it's fixed."

"Fixed is one way to put it" Tassara blinks staring at the bath in surprise. She can't help but start chuckling happily. She turns to him with a knowing smile "Well... is there space for two?" Tassara asks, 'casually' examining his clothes and dusting them off. 

He glances at the water, and then nods slowly, shivering a bit as her fingers brush his clothing. "I think so, yes," he suggests. "But what about the rabbit?" he asks, nodding back towards the kitchen, even as he nudges the creaky wooden door closed with his foot. Cold wind still whistled through cracks and past doorways, and even with immunity to the cold, he had to admit it was an inviting prospect.

She ponders for a second "Well, uhm.... I could lower the flame a little and add some more water. Slow cooking. It would be more of a stew then. That should give us more time" she nods. If he agrees she will quickly go back to the kitchen and make the necessary adjustments and hurrying again to the bath. 

Once she's returned, Hayao's sitting down in the wooden tub, eyes closed, arms leant onto the rim of it as he hummed quietly. He had of course been agreeable to her suggestion, and his kimono and other items lay discarded and off to the side as he soaked.

"Hey! No fair" she closes the door behind her and undresses quickly as well as undoes her braid. Tassara has the endure element spell still active but she doesn't want to stay out of the warm tub if she can help it.  "Oh, this is nice" she enjoys dipping into the water and the several scents. 

He cracks an eye open, smiling faintly. "It's cold," he explains, sitting up a little, wrinkling his nose as he waves her over. "Don't worry about the braid, I'll take it out," he assures her. As she joins him, he glances over his shoulder and reaches for something, another flask. He empties some of the oils into his palm, and then smooths thin fingers through her hair. "You're awfully productive today. Though I suppose that's far from awful."

"That's not..." she starts but closes her eyes and sighs. "It just seems to me those are things that need to get done, and I do them. Somebody has to... Max tells me I should laid back and take a break, but... I actually enjoy doing these little things" she confesses seemingly embarrassed and sinking a little in the water. "These are little things I can control and at the same time help to make people happy while making sure they are well fed"

"To make sure you go another day with a full belly and do all you wish to accomplish without worrying..." she seems to stop herself from turning the conversation too philosophical and focuses on her senses sighing in delight of the warm water. 

"That's not..." he trails off with her, and then drifts closer, working the oil through her long hair with firm, repetitive strokes of his hands. "They are. It's why people like to rely on you...you don't see these things as helping others. You just see them as necessary," he continues. "It's why you're such a..." He loses the word he was meaning to use, quieting down, before she can feel his hands work on her shoulders. "...a delight. A gem."

Tassara laughs nervously with a sigh as he massages her shoulders. He can not see her face, but she's blushing. "Mhh-hh" she slightly nods, clearly enjoying his work and relaxing. "This is... wonderful, thank you"

"You're thanking me, but this is me thanking you. For everything." He gradually works his way down before he finishes his impromptu massage, and then leans back against the wooden tub. "Ever since that day on the plains, with the orcs."

Tassara straightens up facing him at the mention of their first encounter.  She seems to take a couple of seconds gathering the memories, looking down at the water. "Your group was attacked by orcs. Shogo was bleeding out.  You were pretty wounded too. I healed you and him" a smile creeps on her face. "It seems like a lifetime" she seems surprised by the fact. How long had it truly been? Several months now? 

"I told you... 'perhaps we share a similar goal'" she whispers to him beaming a smile. "I'm glad I was right about that"

His eyes roll upwards in thought as he listens to her, before he nods, settling his gaze in hers. "...I am too," he says quietly, and then slowly leans forward towards her. He pressed his forehead to hers as he cupped her cheek, an Elven gesture of profound trust, closing his eyes. 

Tassara closes her eyes too and imitates the elven gesture as best as she can. She sings to him softly.


_As the moon kindles the night
as the wind kindles the fire
as the rain fills every ocean
and the sun, the earth...
your heart will kindle my heart.

Take my heart
Take my heart
Kindle it with your heart
and my heart cannot be
kindled without you...
with your heart kindle my heart_

Hayao's eyes open slowly as she reaches the end of her song, and settle on hers. His lips meet hers with a building heat behind them, and then his eyes fall shut all the same again.

It should go without saying the rabbit ended up just a little overcooked that night.

Prefering to share more privacy with Hayao, Tassara had suggested to take the furthest guest room for the two of them. She woke up early for her morning prayers before preparing some tea. Her hair still smelled of wonderful essences and she couldn't deny she loved it. She looked envigorated and cheerful.

Hayao rose to perform his kata early, though there was no sign of his father in the cabin. He rose refreshed and seemed happy to note Tassara was in good spirits as well. "What did you mention before about trying to tint my spectacles? Do you think that would work?"

She serves him some tea "Ah yes, I actually prepared a cantrip for that. It *should* work... let me see your glasses" she will examine them and cover them with her hands as she makes a little prayer under her breath. When she opens her hands to reveal the spectacles, the glass is a darker tone. "It will be difficult to check your eyes like this"

He puts them on and then blinks slowly, looking up at her. "Thank you," he says simply, and then takes tea. "I think my father might have gone ahead. Do you want to just go on ourselves, or wait?"

"Well, he didn't say we couldn't leave and you have your glasses now. I guess we are ready to go out" she nods to him and motions to the door. 

After making sure all of his attire was well cleaned and in proper condition, he makes his way out, and towards the center of the plataeu where most of the elves of that mountain lived. The village was framed by a grove of cherry blossom trees, which were all in full bloom this early. The sun was still rising above the mountain village. As they moved closer, they passed elves with a slightly different look than Hayao; more slender, less used to combat from their flighty steps. They gave gentle nods now and again to him and Tassara. He stopped right as they passed through the gates to the village, which consisted of many bridges interlocking a sprawl of wooden towers and huts, a light snow on the fields between them. "Well...we're here." Some of the elves passing them give Hayao curious looks and murmur amongst themselves, but none really approach the two. Neither of his parents seem to be in sight, either. "I suppose I should find my old house..."

Tassara is thrilled to enter the village. She gives the elves polite nods in return as they pass "I have never seen so many elves in one place before. Though...they actually remind me of Menik. He's not a fighter... I even believe some of the kids were stronger than him" she giggles to herself. She seems specially enthusiastic to check on the blooming trees but nods to Hayao. 

"Mostly because they are archers and scouts...there is hardly any army present here. But everyone, even the children, are martially trained." He gives solid nods to those that pass, before he begins to lead her towards what he remembered to be his house. "...I just hope no one recognizes me."

"*sigh* I don't think I have the magic to change your appareance like that. Max would have helped, I guess" she nods and appreciates the buildings around them. -In any case... If I see your mother, I might be able to contact her later, through dreams or otherwise. If that's what you wish- she smiles and folds her arm around his.

-I just really don't want to deal with a sudden festival...- he notes to her, though smiles faintly as she takes his arm. He moves with almost unerring speed through the streets and paths before he stops at a smaller wooden structure towards the outskirts of the back of the village. It was all quiet, and there weren't any locks; he pushed the door open slowly, and glanced around in the dark for anyone else. -Could you really?-

-If she is willing for the contact, yes. Scrying, messages... dreamstate, there are a number of things that I can do. I'm sure Drell could also come up with something else if asked to...- 

The mindlink grows quiet trying not to distract him. -I can't see into the dark, is there anyone else inside? - 

-...yes.- 

A lantern is lit, illuminating a figure seated at a low couch, a tome on her lap. The elven woman's age was easier to note than Eldrech's, faint lines of silver in her hair, some age to her skin. Her eyes fall on Hayao and Tassara, though her gaze doesn't appear to go far. "Hello...visitors?" she questions at first, sitting up. Hayao meanwhile, takes a step inside, removing his glasses. "Meira...it's me. Rain."

"Well met" Tassara nods respectfully as the lamp illuminates the elven woman but her faces shows confusion at her question about visitors.  -Eldrech didn’t tell her we were coming?- she asks/states, somewhat appalled. 

-I suspect he isn't even here...-

He looks over at Tassara, and then back at Meira. "Has Eldrech been back, since last night?" His mother rose, and set her book down, moving through the poorly lit room over to Hayao and Tassara. She looked up at him, studying, scrutinizing. "...Rain," she whispered quietly, cupping his face, and then pulled him into an embrace. "It's...been so long," she murmurs, closing her eyes as tears slip free.

Tassara’s face shows relief  as soon as Meira hugs Hayao. Watching the scene, she smiles widely with hints of happy tears in her eyes. She gives them a moment without saying anything out loud. -I’m so glad- the cleric simply tells him telepathically. 

Hayao closes his eyes and returns the embrace, nodding slowly. "I'm here, mother." The two elves stood like the for a little bit, and then she pulled back, looking Hayao over with clear eyes. "You're well, I can see. Stern, polished...you fight now." She brushes her fingers along his shoulders, dusting away debris that wasn't there in the doting way a mother might. "I'll brew tea." She smiles towards Tassara, then moves off to the kitchen. "Who have you brought?" Hayao watches her depart and seems somewhat confused, but stifles it.

Tassara has a... melancholic expression while watching the exchange. She readjusts her clothes to make sure she looks presentable when Meira moves away to prepare some tea. "Greetings... My name is Tassara, Sister of the Silvermist Church" she looks at Hayao not sure if she should add _something else_ to that.

He looks over at Tassara, and then nods slowly. -I'll never wish to hide you.-

She looks at him with a warm smile "He's my beloved" she says softly with a hint of joy. 

Hayao nods, placing a hand on Tassara's shoulder as he gave her a bright, though chaste, kiss on the temple.

Meira takes a few moments to let this sink in, her expression imutable for the duration, and finally smiles. "You certainly have particular tastes, Sister Tassara of the Silvermist Church," Meira says, and then sits down, with tea. "Hayao...sit. Tell me of the places you've been, the people you've met. When you left you were but a boy..." she laments, frowning faintly.

Tassara sits too. -You already heard the highlights last night. Im sure she will love to hear about that from you- she encourages Hayao to relate the events as he sees fit.

Hayao glances towards Tassara and then nods, looking back to his mother. "...alright."

He thus begins the story of where he'd gone and been since leaving this home, starting with when he'd been found by Kazuo Toyatomi in the foothills below and saved from an abberation of another realm. He told her of how he'd grown to be a vassal of that Clan, learned under Kazuo, and then grew with his son Jin like a brother. The adventures he'd known as a young man in the Order of Tajiya, and when he'd finally received his daisho at the end of his training. When he'd finally met the other Dreamwalkers on the plains while attacked by orcs, and how he'd grown so much since that faithful meeting on the plains. How the small town they'd met Makenna in had suffered for their actions, how he'd gone to the realm of Dreams and what challenges he saw his allies face and faced himself, the time Ricket had been told to leave for good, and how he'd met Rin, their fierce battle with a horde of orcs, and how Makenna had died during their battle with the dwarven automaton. He spoke of the hardest battles he fought, from the demons that revealed themselves when they met the Tsukino Clan, to the might of the N7, the Fallen, and other foes when fighting for their own freedom for past indiscretions, to the rebuilding of a broken Order, liberation of a lost heir, and the sound of a woman's voice that graced his ears in dreams.

His mother interlaced the story with small questions here and there but for the most part remained completely silent. He lets, and encourages, Tassara to hop into the story when she sees fit, as well. There were probably some moments Tassara herself had not been privy to, from the beginning of his past, but most others she'd been there for. And of course, he explains how he'd fallen in love with her, describing how close he'd become with the woman since the time where they'd found freedom, sparing few details. By the time he's done, much of the tea's been depleted, and it's probably closer to midday.

Tassara adds where she can, giving context and clearing up little details when needed, but letting Hayao lead the story. She grows quiet when he starts talking about her, cheeks turning pink, trying to supress too big of a smile. "I feel blessed for fighting at his side" she says with a soft voice "We have faced many foes and I suspect many others will come too... such is the time we live in. I want to assure you, I will do my best to watch over him for as long as I'm able"

Meira studies Tassara and then nods back, smile mutable. "I believe it. You're pure of faith and heart...and I can see that you have much to accomplish ahead of you. It dwarfs what you have done, even, but will be incredible...just remember to visit your mother when it's all done, Rainantain." She leans forward and places a hand to Hayao's cheek, meeting her forehead to his, and then does the same to Tassara. "Thank you for keeping my son safe."

"I wouldn't have done it any other way. We will try to come back to visit as soon as our responsibilities allows us" the cleric nods at her request "Would it be alright if we use magic to arrive directly here? Or is there a rule against that? We wouldn't want to cause you any trouble with the rest village" she explains. -Should we bring up we met Eldrech yesterday?-

"As long as you're careful, it should be fine. There's hardly anyone who ever does so, nowadays..." Hayao shakes his head gently. -I have a suspicion that he went walking...for whatever reason. I'll discuss it later...- He smiles. "Thank you, Meira."

Tassara offers Meira a warm smile. "We might be busy in the future, but we were hoping we could stay in contact with you in the future. I'm able to speak with people through magic and my dreams. Would that be acceptable to you? I would certainly wouldn't like to cause you any problem if that's frowned upon here" she explains the elven woman their idea about her options.

She considers this very carefully. "During the phase of the no moon, it would be best to meet within dreams...other times it would not be as appropriate, no. You were wise in asking."

Tassara nods interested. "Is there a particular reason to do so on those days?" she glances back to Hayao hoping to get a context.

-Religious context...here the Shimmering One is worshipped, and prayer is often in the evenings and nights.- Meira more or less explains the same aloud, perhaps with a bit more flowery language.

A flash of comprehension illuminates Tassara's face and she smiles. "Oh, I see. No problem then. I'm sure I can arrange that without problem" 

Meira beams softly, and then cups Tassara's face. She closes her eyes, and then slowly presses her forehead to the clerics. "There may only be a moment within dreams, but know that you are _always_ welcome. And thank you for protecting Rain."

Tassara returns the gesture with a smile "Thank you for being his mother". She looks back to Hayao with a knowing nod. It's up to him what they will do now.

Hayao's glanced away politely as they exchanged words, and looked back to Tassara after a silent lull took over, walking back out after he exchanged goodbyes with his mother. "Would you like to look around, then?"

"That would be lovely, yes. I wish to give the cherry trees a closer look if that's ok with you"

He begins to pick his way over, putting his glasses on again as they walk. "So what did you...think?"

"She has a very kind heart, I'm glad I managed to meet her" the cleric gently crosses her arm with his as they walk. "I wish..." she catches herself before taking a second to think her words better "If I find my parents... I would wish you to meet them. Of course, if things are alright..." she keeps an eye out to see if she gets a glimpse of his father.

Hayao watches the other moon elves as they move along through the settlement, the samurai very alert as they move. "I'd like that too," he notes softly. "Very much." There doesn't seem to be any sign of his father as they move out towards the cherry blossoms.

Tassara walks in silence for a stretch of the way but as they approach she seems to slow down... she's not in a hurry and would like to enjoy every detail. "I wonder how long will they stay here, away from the world" she comments with a bittersweet smile. "They have no idea you might be the greatest pride of the village"

"Until something very pressing compels them to move. It's peaceful, up here. Few at the mountain's base even know the village exists, and the logistics of attacking it leave much to be desired..." Hayao pulls back into a slower pace. "It's not important, though. At least not to me. I have my life...and it used to be apart of theirs. But now it is not." He reaches up and then pulls a blossom free, holding it carefully between his fingers, and then carefully placing it into her hair. "And there's absolutely nothing wrong with that."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 12, 2016)

((Ugh, so, posting, how does this work again?  Sorry for whatever I miss, correct me and I'll try to do better  ))

@Captain Obvious @Kuno @Vergil (& Lantana)

Yuki launches an assault on the giant devil raining blows on it.  Despite his huge stature and colossal strength the impact from Yuki's blows seems less than stellar, the creature is enormously dense, its rocky hide giving only slight cracks from the hits and even those seem to be immediately on the mend.

The giant devil returns in kind, a launching a barrage of attacks with claws, wings, tail, and bite catching the transformed Monk with both claws and a vicious bite (Yuki -128).

Lantana hovers in mid air twisting into a strike, a ghostly copy of her fan flies at the devil striking it in the head with a thunderous crack, though there's little sign of damage from it.  "I'm not sure I have weapons to fight something like this," she adds fearfully.

Kaylee contacts the upper planes beseeching aid against this creature.  She senses her her words seem hollow before the beings; to fight such a creature as this will require no small investment on the part of the Heavens, promises of things she doesn't have in hand seem empty.  ((I'm not opposed to the idea of beseeching aid here, but the Heavens won't accept promises Kaylee can't deliver with reasonable certainty))


@soulnova @Hidden Nin @Nicodemus @Chaos Theory (& Nissa, Max)
As Tassara steps forward towards the door steel spikes erupt from the floor cutting at her repeatedly ((Tassara - 35)).

Even from a closer vantage point there doesn't seem to be any handle or normal way of opening the door.

*Spoiler*: _Haha, holy #$@#$ the dice hate you_ 




Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+0:
10,+0
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+0:
18,+0
Total:18




@Unlosing Ranger (& Makenna) (one day later than the other two groups)
The pair travel down the road for a while before coming to the supply caravan.  Two covered wagons are lead by perhaps a dozen men in the colors of Selaw, guards by their appearance.  They're lightly armed and armored, a reasonable force for guarding against typical threats though likely vulnerable to an ambush (and clearly no match for Ulysesn or Makenna).

They're on guard and nervous as the pair approach.  After a moment one of the wagon-masters replies nervously, "it's the King's road, no cause to stop you from walking where you will.  We're on official business though, won't stand for any trouble."  He tries to set a firm stance though it's clear in the face of magical confrontation he has little will for a real fight.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @soulnova @Hidden Nin @Nicodemus @Chaos Theory (& Nissa, Max)
> As Tassara steps forward towards the door steel spikes erupt from the floor cutting at her repeatedly ((Tassara - 35)).
> 
> Even from a closer vantage point there doesn't seem to be any handle or normal way of opening the door.
> ...





((can't roll right now))
Tassara steps back in surprise after getting cut. She shakes her head considering the cuts on her legs "... Well, seems like we are missing a rogue after all". 

Tassara 
Perception+27
She will look around carefully to avoid any more hiden traps. "Don't touch the door just yet" she warns. ((As long as they are not magical, we should be able to find traps with the normal perception check))




Max
Perception+16
K. Engineering 33 (always taken as if rolled 20)

Max will try to find some kind of button/leveler/plate/etc that might open the door. Failing that she will check whatever was left from the bodies of the constructs.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 12, 2016)

soulnova said:


> ((can't roll right now))
> Tassara steps back in surprise after getting cut. She shakes her head considering the cuts on her legs "... Well, seems like we are missing a rogue after all".
> 
> She will look around carefully to avoid any more hiden traps. "Don't touch the door just yet" she warns.
> ...



With careful inspection Tassara can identify a number of pressure plates built into the floor, the craftsmanship is exceptional and they're very subtle but she is able to mark them for the party.

The "door" is clearly a separate construction from the rest of the wall, and it looks like it should open, but there's no sign of how it opens.

The constructs are odd skeletal-like creatures apparently made of steel.  The frame of them seems purely mechanical, though there's a device buried within the chest of each of them that presumably magically powers them somehow.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2016)

(( I'm suddenly getting flashbacks.  Was there a 'companion cube' around? ))

Is there any other device or is the room empty beyond the metal carcasses?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 12, 2016)

soulnova said:


> (( I'm suddenly getting flashbacks.  Was there a 'companion cube' around? ))
> 
> Is there any other device or is the room empty beyond the metal carcasses?



((I may introduce a cube-golem someday, but that day is not this day  ))

There are no signs of box-like devices nor large red buttons in the room, in fact other than the ruins of the tube that dropped the robots in there's no other features that stand out.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 12, 2016)

Hayao folds his arms over his chest as he looks around, eyes narrowing as he places his glasses of True Seeing on to aid in their search. "Troyce would be useful to have present..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 12, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao folds his arms over his chest as he looks around, eyes narrowing as he places his glasses of True Seeing on to aid in their search. "Troyce would be useful to have present..."



Nothing changes under the view of true seeing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 12, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @Unlosing Ranger (& Makenna) (one day later than the other two groups)
> The pair travel down the road for a while before coming to the supply caravan.  Two covered wagons are lead by perhaps a dozen men in the colors of Selaw, guards by their appearance.  They're lightly armed and armored, a reasonable force for guarding against typical threats though likely vulnerable to an ambush (and clearly no match for Ulysesn or Makenna).
> 
> They're on guard and nervous as the pair approach.  After a moment one of the wagon-masters replies nervously, "it's the King's road, no cause to stop you from walking where you will.  We're on official business though, won't stand for any trouble."  He tries to set a firm stance though it's clear in the face of magical confrontation he has little will for a real fight.


"I'm on official business myself. We want one thing and one thing alone, to take those wagons to their destination ourselves. 
So this will go one of two ways. You all leave and go back home so we can deliver it ourselves without a mark on you. Or we knock all of you out with ease and carry you with us to said destination with your cargo and in case you don't believe me I'll show proof."
Ulysesn casts control winds (severe) and makes themselves/the caravan the eye of a storm of 50 mph winds while still floating above them
Intimidate: 1d20+20
20+20 = 40
Ulysesn then cancels the spell.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2016)

"These things are not working with magic... they are using this instead".  If there is a safe way to take the construct's cores, Max will grab them.  "Could be some kind of password for the door..." she will then examine the tube to see if maybe it connects to other room. 

Tassara will touch the door wall with her hands, using her gloves of reconnaissance to see through it, if possible to see midway the wall to know where the mechanism to open the door is.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm on official business myself. We want one thing and one thing alone, to take those wagons to their destination ourselves.
> So this will go one of two ways. You all leave and go back home so we can deliver it ourselves without a mark on you. Or we knock all of you out with ease and carry you with us to said destination with your cargo and in case you don't believe me I'll show proof."
> Ulysesn casts control winds (severe) and makes themselves/the caravan the eye of a storm of 50 mph winds while still floating above them
> Intimidate: 1d20+20
> ...



The men, already hesitant about the confrontation break and scatter back the way they came.



soulnova said:


> "These things are not working with magic... they are using this instead".  If there is a safe way to take the construct's cores, Max will grab them.  "Could be some kind of password for the door..." she will then examine the tube to see if maybe it connects to other room.
> 
> Tassara will touch the door wall with her hands, using her gloves of reconnaissance to see through it, if possible to see midway the wall to know where the mechanism to open the door is.



The tube goes up into the ceiling, it's not possible to tell where it went now that someone crushed it.

Looking through the wall Tassara can see the next room (as described on the map, assuming that post still exists  ).  Four mechanical figures are in the room looking at the door and apparently poised to attack.  Unlike the figures they encountered in this room the new ones are made of some whitish material Tassara can't readily identify.

Probing through the wall she can find metal lines leading to the door in a number places.  They don't seem to connect to either room so it's not clear what the intent is of them.  The door itself has some machinery in it, presumably to open it.  Nothing stands out to Tassara as looking like an obvious weapon or trap in the door but she can't say she's ever seen anything like it.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2016)

"We have more constructs on the side waiting for us... but they are not metal, I can't tell what they are made of. We will need to be ready as soon as we open the door" She tells Max the general location of the cables and she touches the wall on those places. Tassara stands in front of the door and pushes it to see if it gives in. 

What is the door and walls made of? Metal?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "We have more constructs on the side waiting for us... but they are not metal, I can't tell what they are made of. We will need to be ready as soon as we open the door" She tells Max the general location of the cables and she touches the wall on those places. Tassara stands in front of the door and pushes it to see if it gives in.
> 
> What is the door and walls made of? Metal?



Yes, the door is metal, steel or something close.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2016)

*[Ancient Temple]​*​

One could think of very few times that a half celestial creature wouldn’t be useful in at least some way. That line of thinking, however, didn’t take into account that the other half of the being would be Worg, and that the creature in question would adapt more of the instinctual behaviors of the mother and not the intellectual tendencies of the father. That, in a nut shell was Akane whom at the moment was a simple observer in a situation that was playing out way too slowly for her tastes. Sticking her large paw of a mitt on the back of her neck she rubs just above her shoulders for just a short moment before prying her hand under her helmet so she could somewhat scratch the back of her head. Tassara was injured by the trap, that she just after pointed out the pressure plates, and Hayao put on a funny pair of glasses and looked blankly around.


Now, Akane may have been on the dull side mentally, but she knew that those funny glasses probably had some mojo on them, she simply didn’t care, and was bored and hungry and, well bored. She was a knight with the temperament of a trained beast, well putting it mildly at least. In some instances, she was better behaved, but the smell of blood has made her antsy. Her eyes cut from her fellow teammates back to the pressure plates on the floor and her mind kind of drifted back to her days with the knights, she had become good friends with their half dwarf blacksmith. Grigor was a conundrum of a man and for the longest time Akane had a skewed view of what a Dwarf was because Mr. Grigor Starag was every bit seven and a half feet tall. After meeting actual Dwarves, Akane couldn’t put her finger on what about Grigor was Dwarvain, it was obviously either his drinking or strength.


That, though, was beside the point at hand, Grigor was a blacksmith by trade and tinkerer by hobby, and he often said, fueled on some ale: “If it wasn’t broke, fix it ‘til it was.” While she wasn’t fixing anything, she was indeed good at breaking things. Her plan though, to smash the pressure plates, were put on hold when Tassara stated that there were things, constructs, waiting for them on the other side. Akane didn’t know how she, Tassara, knew that she was in lala land for a moment after all, but she decided that she’d let Max and she see if they could breech the other side, if not then she’d take action.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 If Tassara and Max fail to open the door Akane will use her ability to fly, then pull her Lance and slam it into the pressure plates.


If she attacks the floor


*Spoiler*: __ 





Flight acts as charging:


Roll 1d20+25 = 1d20(12)+25 = 37

Damage on plunging attack

1d8X3 +25  = 1d8X3 (2,8,6) 16* + 25 = 41





If the door opens


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Akane readies her Bastard Sword and advances to cover Tassara, you know. The knightly thing to do.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2016)

((lol I was just about to ask about Akane)) 



Nothing happens if Tassara stands in front of the door or pushes it? 


Max will go over the door with Tassara and *knocks*. "Might as well try" 

If nothing happens Max mutters to herself. "Pressure plates? Maybe it won't open as long as we are touching the ground? Visual/Sound detection? MMmmhhh...." she ponders for a second. "Well, we could try to use brute force. You would need to be careful from the other guys"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The men, already hesitant about the confrontation break and scatter back the way they came.


"That worked out for once. Left the two wagon's behind as well. Lets deliver it ourselves then, well after checking the cargo that is."
Ulysesn checks the cargo of both wagons quickly, mainly making sure nothing intelligent is possibly enslaved. 
After that he takes the reigns of the first wagon.
"Makenna if you would drive the second wagon behind me."
Ulysesn plans on being ambushed by the rebels since he hit the wagons so much earlier on the path or at the least make himself known to them if they noticed that display.
@EvilMoogle


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 14, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Nothing happens if Tassara stands in front of the door or pushes it?
> 
> Max will go over the door with Tassara and *knocks*. "Might as well try"
> 
> If nothing happens Max mutters to herself. "Pressure plates? Maybe it won't open as long as we are touching the ground? Visual/Sound detection? MMmmhhh...." she ponders for a second. "Well, we could try to use brute force. You would need to be careful from the other guys"


The door is firmly in place and doesn't respond to pushing or knocking.




Chaos Theory said:


> If Tassara and Max fail to open the door Akane will use her ability to fly, then pull her Lance and slam it into the pressure plates.
> 
> 
> Damage on plunging attack
> ...



((FYI Static boosts to damage, like the +25, are _also_ doubledtripled on a charge/crit, the only thing that isn't is variable damage, like sneak attack's +Xd6 damage.  So here you actually do 91 damage not 41))

The floor is surprisingly thin and gives way easily from the strike, spikes shoot up from the point of impact but between the distance and better reflexes ((or maybe will of the dice gods)) Akane avoids damage.  The hole opened up reveals a second floor about a foot below the first, with various machinery underneath the floor (presumably running at least the spikes).

It looks like it would connect to the next room if you wanted to go that route, it would be a slightly tight fit around the machinery though so it would be slow going and very awkward if you were forced to fight in the limited area.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That worked out for once. Left the two wagon's behind as well. Lets deliver it ourselves then, well after checking the cargo that is."
> Ulysesn checks the cargo of both wagons quickly, mainly making sure nothing intelligent is possibly enslaved.
> After that he takes the reigns of the first wagon.
> "Makenna if you would drive the second wagon behind me."
> ...



Checking the wagons reveal them to be full of armored men in cramped quarters rather than the expected supplies!  As soon as Ulysesn looks in they make a break for it, running in the same direction as the others, back the way they came.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Checking the wagons reveal them to be full of armored men in cramped quarters rather than the expected supplies!  As soon as Ulysesn looks in they make a break for it, running in the same direction as the others, back the way they came.


Ulysesn is silent for a moment. Then...
"HAHAHAHHAHAAH! Oh look at them run Makenna. Hahahhmhm. *cough* Haaaa. Well, looks like my hunch was right at the least. I'm glad they were smart enough to run, I've had my fill of fools that die for no reason."
Ulysesn makes one final check on the wagons and their animals with detect magic before taking command of the first wagon.
Perception: 1d20+25
17+25 = 42
"Just a trap for the rebels. Bet they were hoping I wouldn't check and just drive off. We'll make our way on the planned route they had then. Lets go, Hup!"
Ulysesn gently tells the carting animal to go forward along the road.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 14, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is silent for a moment. Then...
> "HAHAHAHHAHAAH! Oh look at them run Makenna. Hahahhmhm. *cough* Haaaa. Well, looks like my hunch was right at the least. I'm glad they were smart enough to run, I've had my fill of fools that die for no reason."
> Ulysesn makes one final check on the wagons and their animals with detect magic before taking command of the first wagon.
> Perception: 1d20+25
> ...


There's no magic in the wagon or any sign of other oddities.

The wagons go down the the road slower than the flying magical people, but the travel is uneventful for a while at least.  The serene journey is eventually interrupted.  A flask flies out of the trees and strikes the road in front of the wagons, when it breaks open a small flame rises up causing the lead horses to rear up in panic and the wagons to abruptly stop.

About a dozen figures with crossbows can be seen in the trees on the North side of the road, another half-dozen to the south.

Three figures with spears approach from the rear, the lead of which Ulysesn recognizes from the previous scrying.  The man speaks, "hold, we're seizing these goods.  Make no movement or sound and you'll be left unharmed but I've got a dozen crossbows trained on you if you attempt any trickery."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 14, 2016)

Hayao continues to look around for a way through this particular room, but stops as Akane smashes the pressure plate. He hunkers down to look inside, adjusting his spectacles slightly as he peers into the dark. He fishes in his bag for something, a potion, and then gestures to it. "I have a Potion of Gaseous Form, though it's not enough for us all to move through there. This seems like the best option for catching them unawares, or bypassing those automatons entirely." He begins to clamber down into the floor paneling, stepping carefully. The lack of space to move made him uneasy, and the gem affixed to the middle of his forehead glowed faintly with a deep emerald shimmer before his movements became more fluid. (Spending 7 points from his Psicrown on Freedom of Movements; 393/400 points remaining)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> There's no magic in the wagon or any sign of other oddities.
> 
> The wagons go down the the road slower than the flying magical people, but the travel is uneventful for a while at least.  The serene journey is eventually interrupted.  A flask flies out of the trees and strikes the road in front of the wagons, when it breaks open a small flame rises up causing the lead horses to rear up in panic and the wagons to abruptly stop.
> 
> ...


"Easy now, easy." Ulysesn calms the horse down.
Crossbows, spears and fire. Ulysesn can't help but make light of the situation and the fact that he saved them so much trouble so easily. Was this what they as a group could have been doing the entire time? The problems that once seemed big are so small now.
"Go ahead, however I suggest you look at the goods yourself first, well that and the beautiful woman's face back there. She's quite the dancer you know."
Ulysesn has one eye open, there is nothing to deliver besides the wagons and the animals themselves, no reason to fight.
Let them figure out some of it on their own.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2016)

"Woah! Nice!" Max gives a nod to Akane and then takes a look at the machinery below. "I really would rather not to go down there without knowing how these things work first" K.Engeneering +33


"I can follow you inside, Hayao. Guys, if you come too, make sure to give us some space first in case we find trouble ahead" Tassara will turn into an small air elemental. (( Should be able to talk))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 14, 2016)

Yuki flinches in pain, and flexes to attack again, however Kaylee shouts for everyone to grab on and get out. He roars, running off towards the capital.

==

Tia dismounted to look around, however went vacantminded until the crash of Akane hitting the floor pieces.

“I suppose I cannot burrow through that, can I not?” Hex lets out an exasperated sigh, “If I must, I will crawl, however I would rather not get my suit dirty.” he pads up behind the others, only doing so because Tia's initial action is to skip up to Akane and slap a paw onto the rear of the knight's armor and smile mischievously.

“Ye did a nice job lassie.” She snorts, “Ye need Hex an I ta stay back here and keep watch, or did ya want us to go with?” there's a pause. “Talkin ta everyone, not just 'Kane.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 15, 2016)

*[With Group]​*​

With a resounding crack, the plates that Akane struck with such ferocity shattered with the most satisfying of metallic pings, that though was of little concern an instant later as the floor too shattered under her weighted attack. Akane didn’t expect her attack to be as successful as it was, and under the visor of her helmet her bright crimson eyes popped wide as her center of weight started to tumble with the floor downward. The number of times that Akane could remember regretting her choice of action could be counted on one paw, this was one of those times as stone, steel, lance, and she tumbled toward machinery below and steely spikes fired toward her from the mechanism itself. If it wasn’t for the confinement of her armor, the Worg-woman would have been far more entertaining to watch as she literally fought with gravity as it threatened to pull her the ten or so feet to the floor beneath them onto a pincushion of spikes for a bed.


 “CRAP!” 


Akane growls as her feet kicked away at the debris as it was seemingly sucked toward the floor below. Be it by the gods or her own indomitable will to defy death Akane is capable of not only twisting through the spikes, their tips just grazing her armor, she is capable under her own weight to climb the crumbling floor to regain firm footing with the rest of the team. A moment later, now on steady ground, Akane is panting like the beast she was and peering into the hole that she created. While it wasn’t the most convenient way of doing things it did present the group a way forward since the doors before them refused to open. Her teammates seemed impressed with what she’d done, which in hindsight was a departure from when she was with a detachment of her fellow Knights, they would normally have frowned upon her destructive Worg tendencies, which were seen as of the demonic realm.


Here though, it was seen as a boon when Akane was herself, well for the most part. A small grin slipped across her face while Hayao made his way down to the more cramped confines below. Pulling a paw to the bottom of her helmet Akane peers down, it was rather cluttered down there, which was bad for a knight of her brutish style. Being confined didn’t do well for wild swings and devastating charges that Akane was proficient in. Those thoughts are quickly subdued though, as a sharp pat strikes her derrière which causes her to stiffen up, and if one payed close attention they could her the ping of Akane’s ears off the inside of the helmet she wore as they stood up. Biting her lip playfully she turned her gaze to Tia just as the Fox-woman made her way beside her. Akane’s reply was nipped in the bud though, as Tia inquired about staying above or joining the fray below.


T’was a good question, and one that Akane would have to ask herself. Because she didn’t know how much use she’d be in such restricted places. She was a knight though, and it was her duty to aid her allies wherever it was they went.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 16, 2016)

@Ulysesn/Makenna

At Ulysesn's first word a volley of crossbow bolts are unleashed from the woods at the half-elf.  Of course mere mortal crossbow bolts pose little threat to him, the few lucky enough to catch him off guard pass through him harmlessly.  At the sight of this the spear-wielding leader gives a shrill whistle and everyone begins to dart into the woods in a random direction.

@Tassara/Max/Hayao/Akane/Drell/Nissa/Tae

Max examines the machinery, it's all related to the traps -- or rather it's all related to the floor above.  The construction of the floor is odd, unlike anything Max has really seen, apparently it is able to move and reconfigure, it would be obvious when it happened but the traps could actually move around on the floor, possibly even changing the floor itself.

That said, baring anyone stepping on one of the pressure plates above there's no apparent threat posed by the machinery below.  They'd be able to move to the next room from here, possibly beyond though eventually they'll need to puncture the floor again to see what is going on above.

@Kaylee/Yuki/Duncan/Lantana

At Kaylee's suggestion Yuki flees with the Druid some distance away.  Lantana (and I'll presume Duncan) teleport in a brief time later.

After a moment the Devil moves on to the evacuated fortress, a cloud of other lesser devils can be made out expanding around the creature even from the horizon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> @Ulysesn/Makenna
> 
> At Ulysesn's first word a volley of crossbow bolts are unleashed from the woods at the half-elf.  Of course mere mortal crossbow bolts pose little threat to him, the few lucky enough to catch him off guard pass through him harmlessly.  At the sight of this the spear-wielding leader gives a shrill whistle and everyone begins to dart into the woods in a random direction.


Ulysesn lets go of the reigns and appears in front of the spearman through rapid flight.
"Now how are the people supposed to sympathize with that? What if I was a merchant that was saying 'don't shoot me?!' then you just filled me with bolts? Rather merciless. I think a lesson in humility is needed."
Ulysesn slaps the spearman in the face
To hit: 1d20+30
12+30 = 42
Dmg = 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 17, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn lets go of the reigns and appears in front of the spearman through rapid flight.
> "Now how are the people supposed to sympathize with that? What if I was a merchant that was saying 'don't shoot me?!' then you just filled me with bolts? Rather merciless. I think a lesson in humility is needed."
> Ulysesn slaps the spearman in the face



The man turns his face from the slap and spits blood at Ulysesn's feet.  "A merchant, with magical entourage, would be smart enough to be silent when told to.  Or would have gotten a civil burial as best we were able to."  He seems ready to say more but glances in the direction of the running men and instead goes quiet.

Makenna stops her cart and dismounts, walking up to the pair and speaks softly, "he's stalling for the others, do you want me to chase them down?"  From the tone of her voice she doesn't sound like she likes the idea.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2016)

Tassara will look to the above floor with her gloves to carefully check the best place to emerge from, preferably behind them. 

Max allows them to move ahead and then she follows them. "Can you punch the floor up again if they find a good spot?" she asks Akane in low voice.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 17, 2016)

Yuki lets off a pained whine, pausing to allow the others catch up and possibly mount the giant before heading off again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 17, 2016)

Hayao continues onwards towards the next room, pausing once they're beneath it so that Tassara can look upwards, then back to the others, Akane and Tassara especially. "Move onwards or emerge here to inspect these traps as well? It's probably worth dismantling them, and I can handle them with surprise. Or we can go as far as this bottom reach goes and emerge there."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2016)

"It would be best to avoid most of the confrontation... but I believe we will need to leave quickly. That might slow us down on the way back. Let's see how far we can go and check what to do from there"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man turns his face from the slap and spits blood at Ulysesn's feet.  "A merchant, with magical entourage, would be smart enough to be silent when told to.  Or would have gotten a civil burial as best we were able to."  He seems ready to say more but glances in the direction of the running men and instead goes quiet.
> 
> Makenna stops her cart and dismounts, walking up to the pair and speaks softly, "he's stalling for the others, do you want me to chase them down?"  From the tone of her voice she doesn't sound like she likes the idea.


"Hmm, no, never was the idea to chase them. After all, I could have reached them before they pulled back if I wished. Besides already have one man in front of me."
Ulysesn stretches his body, the wagon ride was a bit long for his liking.
"Those wagons are completely empty. I removed them of their original contents far before you decided to ambush, I'm closer to a thief than a merchant here considering I beat you to the punch. The original contents being so many soldiers they were stuffed. I chased them away in seconds without bloodshed. As for how I knew that you were going to be attacked by an ambush such as that?"
Ulysesn yawns.
"Scrying on all of you is a little to easy, if I can do it, others can as well. That or you have a spy among you. I followed my guts and hit the wagons first. I probably wouldn't have said a word if I was ever a merchant, so a thank you would be nice. Though I hardly expect that."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 18, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will look to the above floor with her gloves to carefully check the best place to emerge from, preferably behind them.
> 
> Max allows them to move ahead and then she follows them. "Can you punch the floor up again if they find a good spot?" she asks Akane in low voice.



The constructs above don't seem to have reacted in the slightest to the group's movements.  The floor here seems the same as in the other room so presumably it will be just as easy to punch a hole.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki lets off a pained whine, pausing to allow the others catch up and possibly mount the giant before heading off again.


There's no sign that the Devil is going to follow, it's instead moving on to the fortress.  If Yuki/others want to head back to the capital they can.




soulnova said:


> "It would be best to avoid most of the confrontation... but I believe we will need to leave quickly. That might slow us down on the way back. Let's see how far we can go and check what to do from there"



The last room's walls go down through to the other floor and vision through them fails for some reason.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, no, never was the idea to chase them. After all, I could have reached them before they pulled back if I wished. Besides already have one man in front of me."
> Ulysesn stretches his body, the wagon ride was a bit long for his liking.
> "Those wagons are completely empty. I removed them of their original contents far before you decided to ambush, I'm closer to a thief than a merchant here considering I beat you to the punch. The original contents being so many soldiers they were stuffed. I chased them away in seconds without bloodshed. As for how I knew that you were going to be attacked by an ambush such as that?"
> Ulysesn yawns.
> "Scrying on all of you is a little to easy, if I can do it, others can as well. That or you have a spy among you. I followed my guts and hit the wagons first. I probably wouldn't have said a word if I was ever a merchant, so a thank you would be nice. Though I hardly expect that."



The man's tight-lipped for the whole conversation.  He's clearly trying not to convey any information though he seems surprised at the idea that the wagons were loaded with soldiers and unsurprising at the idea that they might be being spied on.  "If you're expecting thanks you're going to be waiting a while.  Everyone has their own motivations for what they do, you'd best get on with whatever you're planning."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man's tight-lipped for the whole conversation.  He's clearly trying not to convey any information though he seems surprised at the idea that the wagons were loaded with soldiers and unsurprising at the idea that they might be being spied on.  "If you're expecting thanks you're going to be waiting a while.  Everyone has their own motivations for what they do, you'd best get on with whatever you're planning."


Ulysesn smiles out of amusement. 'Everyone has their own motivations for what they do'. If honestly just makes him laugh.
"Hahaha, I guess that's right. Tell Alec that his daughter wants to see him after all these months and that her husband does as well. If he wants to meet us he should look for a particularly good dancer towards the direction I'm going. Now..."
Ulysesn walks away back to the first wagon, jumping up and taking back the reigns 
"I promised we'd deliver these to their destination the next city over. Try not to rob any armies. I won't be there to save you from it next time. Hup!"

Ulysesn starts the having the animal go slowly, so Makenna can take back the reigns on the second wagon and keep up.
Just like that Ulysesn had subdued an ambush, slapped one of the people that was going to fall for said ambush by trying to rob them, and simply walked away from the situation altogether planning to deliver cargo, or rather lack of. 
Should leave a lot of questions for every side.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2016)

"I'm worried about the other room. My vision is obscured there. We could try to disable this area and try to get rid of these." Tassara tells the others if they peek through the hole. "I'm still unsure of what they are but I wouldn't rather not go into the darkness without knowing what's there... specially with our reduced movement" she warns the rest.

@Hidden Nin , @Chaos Theory , @Captain Obvious


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 18, 2016)

*[With Group]​*​

With both Hayao and Tassara already down the hole she had created Akane was left with Tia and Hex on the floor above. That meant it was time for the knight to take her leave and follow the other two. Under her helmet she grinned playfully, and then turned her head toward Tia. The Fox-woman didn’t have to see the look on Akane’s face to know what she was telling her. Leaving Tia with that normally blush inducing thought the knight vanished into the darkness of the room below allowing her ability to fly to land her safely among the rubble she created. In the moments after touching down Akane makes her way through the machinery, so she can catch up with Hayao and Tassara.


When she was within range to hear Tassara’s hushed tone the woman shot her a question. Which is could she punch through the ceiling if they found a spot thin like the floor behind them. Tilting her head Akane turns her gaze upward, and with her hand firmly gripping the lance she more or less assessed her chances. Now Akane wasn’t the sharpest sword on the rack, but she was competent enough to understand when she could or couldn’t do something. Akane knew immediately that the cramped space wouldn’t allow her to move fluidly, or allow her to dash much less fly. That meant the prospect of her breaking through the floor above was dependent on how thick the floor was. If was a thin as the previous flooring, then yes she could break through it with more effort on her part. She simply didn’t know how to convey that in a manner that would be one-hundred percent understandable.


 “Ah dink so doe Ah no haf full power o’ de blow.”  {I think I can, though I wouldn’t have full power behind my attack} Akane states in her native gibberish hoping that it was at least in part be understood well enough. Hayao spoke up after she was finished, then Tassara and he made a quick assessment and exchange on what they should do while Akane listened intently so she could at least pretend to be on the same page. Akane was ready to either take the lead if they wanted, and go down the hallway to see where it would take them. On the other hand, she was just as ready to break things.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 If the team decides to go further down the hall Akane will follow or lead if that is what is decided.


If they want her to try and punch through the ceiling she will attempt that too


Attack Roll {if attack is decided}


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+25

1d20(19) +25 = 44


Damage Roll

1d8+25

1d8(6) + 25 * 3 = 93


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2016)

Hayao mostly moves in silence, but would raise an eyebrow sharply at Tassara's commentary, nods, glancing back towards Akane. There was simply an acknowledging glance, he agreed at once to burst through and get an idea of the area they could see, rather than move into the unknown. He maneuvers his way out of Akane's path of least resistance, and then prepared to leap through in order to combat the next round of traps, taking his stance while he had some slight forewarning.

"As you wish. Let's clear it out."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 20, 2016)

@soulnova @Chaos Theory @Hidden Nin @Captain Obvious 

Akane's strike to the floor is more awkward this time due to the cramped confines but she has no problem opening up a hole for the group's exit.  The constructs above initially are facing away towards the door but they waste no time in turning around to face the new opening!

((4 "constructs" not made of metal this time though what properties this new mythical substance might have will have to be seen))

@Captain Obvious @Kuno @Vergil 

The group heads off back to the capital ((?)).  Assuming they're staying away from the other sieges they don't encounter any resistance.

@Unlosing Ranger 

As soon as he is released the spearman rushes off into the forest in the same general direction as the others.  If he has any specific thoughts about Ulysesn's final message he doesn't share them with the pair.

They encounter no more resistance while guiding the wagons to the village, though they don't really know where specifically to deliver them to.  Once they get near the village Makenna pulls up closer to Ulysesn and speaks quietly, "are you sure we want to go back here?  People will probably recognize me, and even if our name is cleared officially, well, that might not count for much in a small town."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> As soon as he is released the spearman rushes off into the forest in the same general direction as the others.  If he has any specific thoughts about Ulysesn's final message he doesn't share them with the pair.
> 
> They encounter no more resistance while guiding the wagons to the village, though they don't really know where specifically to deliver them to.  Once they get near the village Makenna pulls up closer to Ulysesn and speaks quietly, "are you sure we want to go back here?  People will probably recognize me, and even if our name is cleared officially, well, that might not count for much in a small town."


(Ulysesn would just set the wagons in town at the kennels)
"Makenna, we can't run away from what happened here forever..."
Ulysesn looks at her worryingly, would they actually recognize her at this point? 
Her beauty shines even brighter than back then after all. At least, in his eyes.
"If you want I can deliver both wagons alone and check around the town disguised while you wait here and it would be the best course of action to gather information, but... I'm not ever really happy ever parting with you even for a few moments. And if I'm honest, I've been making up this plan as I go along. You're the person I've been relying on if things go bad. So I'll leave it entirely up to you if you want to go, but I'm entering that town one way or another. I have to face things or I can't help the country."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2016)

((pretty shitty rolls ahead, fuck. I think I must remind you guys, we should not cast magic as the place was magically unstable))

Initiatives
Tassara
1d20+6
12+6 = 18

Max
1d20+5
7+5 = 12


Kathy
1d20+8
2+8 = 10


ROUND 1-5

*Sister Tassara Arnaud "Light Caller" of the Silver Mist*

*Spoiler*: _STATS_ 



Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 12, *Init* 6, *HP* 283/283, *Speed* 20
*AC* 35, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 35, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 18, *Ref* 14, *Will* 24, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 13
*Witchlight Reservoir (+2d6 shock) +1 Halberd (HOLY) * +17/+12 (1d10+2d6+3+8, x3)
*  Dagger * +16/11 (1d4+1+8, 19-20)
*  Sling * +13 (1d4, x2)
*Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate +4 Determination*, *  Darkwood Buckler +3* (+13 Armor, +4 Shield, +8 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 14, Wis 32, Cha 28
*Condition* None
====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP140 / AC44
Init+8
F+10,R+10,W+5
Attack +16 Bite (weapon focus) [2d6+7+2d6]; 2 claws (1d6+7+2d6); Rake (1d6); Sacred Smite 3/day (+2 dmg, +4dmg vs Evil, +Banishment CL10 on hit)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Improved Natural Attack, Improved initiative, Devotion, Multiattack
Fast healing 5, Resistance Acid and Cold 20, DR 5/evil, SR 21, immune to mind effects, disease and poison







Tassara will fly up and release Kathy from her figurine. From then on, she will engage the constructs to allow Hayao and other stronger party members to flanked them while they are focused on her. She will heal as needed by stepping back but if things get way too messy, she will use a wall of stone to try to block them.



*Spoiler*: _Tassara's attacks_ 





Holy Halberd +1 (witchlight reservoir - shock)
First attack
1d20+17
18+17 = 35

1d20+17
11+17 = 28

1d20+17
11+17 = 28

1d20+17
12+17 = 29



First damage
2d6+8
2,3+8 = 13
1d10+3
7+3 = 10


2d6+8
5,6+8 = 19
1d10+3
2+3 = 5


2d6+8
6,1+8 = 15
1d10+3
7+3 = 10


2d6+8
1,3+8 = 12
1d10+3
6+3 = 9


Second Attack

1d20+12
6+12 = 18

1d20+12
5+12 = 17

1d20+12
18+12 = 30

1d20+12
17+12 = 29

1d20+12
16+12 = 28


Second Damage
2d6+8
6,3+8 = 17
1d10+3
10+3 = 13


2d6+8
1,3+8 = 12
1d10+3
1+3 = 4


2d6+8
6,5+8 = 19
1d10+3
3+3 = 6


2d6+8
3,6+8 = 17
1d10+3
1+3 = 4





Third attack

1d20+7
16+7 = 23

1d20+7
5+7 = 12

1d20+7
18+7 = 25

1d20+7
20+7 = 27 (CRITIC)



Third Damage
2d6+8
4,3+8 = 15
1d10+3
3+3 = 6


2d6+8
2,3+8 = 13
1d10+3
8+3 = 11


2d6+8
2,3+8 = 13
1d10+3
4+3 = 7

(CRITIC)
2d6+8
4,3+8 = 15
1d10+3
8+3 = 11






Kathy bites/claws (holy/magical).


*Spoiler*: _Kathy's Attacks_ 




Bites

1d20+16
13+16 = 29

1d20+16
8+16 = 24

1d20+16
12+16 = 28

1d20+16
10+16 = 26


Bite damage
2d6+7
5,6+7 = 18

2d6+7
4,6+7 = 17

2d6+7
3,3+7 = 13

2d6+7
2,6+7 = 15



Claws(2)

1d20+16
17+16 = 33

1d20+16
8+16 = 24

1d20+16
6+16 = 22

1d20+16
6+16 = 22

1d20+16
12+16 = 28

1d20+16
7+16 = 23

1d20+16
1+16 = 17

1d20+16
15+16 = 31


Claws damage
1d6+7
5+7 = 12

1d6+7
3+7 = 10

1d6+7
1+7 = 8

1d6+7
6+7 = 13

1d6+7
1+7 = 8

1d6+7
4+7 = 11

1d6+7
6+7 = 13

1d6+7
4+7 = 11





*Max*

*Spoiler*: _STATS_ 



Female NG Human Synthesist, *Level* 10, *Init* 5, *HP* 107(93)/107(93), *Speed* 30ft (60ft fly)
*AC* 38, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 38, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 16, *Will* 20, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 9
*Fire Breath 13d6 (DC 23 Ref) 60ft line Standard action BITE - CHARLIE * +16 (2d8+1d6+6, x2)
*  SLAM - CHARLIE * +15 (2d6+1d6+5, x2)
*  2 CLAWS - CHARLIE * +15 (1d6+3d6+5, x2)
*  leather armor*, *  ring of protection* (+2 Armor, +2 Shield, +5 Natural, +19 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 29, Wis 14, Cha 32
*Condition* None
====================================

[C H A R L I E]
*HP 93
AC 48 (56 with Shield+ Mage Armor+Cats Grace)* = +3 Dex, +27 natural armor, +2 Shield Melded +1 + 5 deflection
; Saves Fort (+15), Ref (+15), Will (+20); Attack Bite +15/10 (2d8+1d6+6), Slam +14(2d6+1d6+5), 2 claws +14 (1d6+1d6+5);
Darkvision, link, share spells, Evasion. Devotion, Multiattack
Resist 10 fire + Resist 10 shock+  DR 10/adamantine (stoneskin)

Summon Monster V 7/day







Max will come out from the floor opening and will multiattack the closest construct with her bite/claws (they are imbued with fire). Does she recognizes the metal they are made of? Possible vulnerabilities or resistances? 
K.Arcana 43
K.Engineering 33
K.Planes 42



*Spoiler*: _Max/Charlie's Attack_ 



Bite attack
1d20+16
5+16 = 21

1d20+16
19+16 = 35

1d20+16
15+16 = 31

1d20+16
4+16 = 20


bite damage

1d6+0
1+0 = 1
2d8+6
1,1+6 = 8


1d6+0
4+0 = 4
2d8+6
1,6+6 = 13


1d6+0
1+0 = 1
2d8+6
7,8+6 = 21


1d6+0
6+0 = 6
2d8+6
7,4+6 = 17




Slam attack
1d20+15
9+15 = 24

1d20+15
5+15 = 20 (CRIT)

1d20+15
20+15 = 35

1d20+15
7+15 = 22




slam damage
3d6+5
3,4,2+5 = 14

3d6+5
4,1,2+5 = 12 (crit)

3d6+5
2,5,6+5 = 18

3d6+5
1,2,3+5 = 11




Claws 1,2

1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
13+15 = 28

1d20+15
11+15 = 26

1d20+15
14+15 = 29

1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
16+15 = 31

1d20+15
3+15 = 18

1d20+15
14+15 = 29


Clawsdamage

4d6+5
4,4,5,4+5 = 22

4d6+5
5,5,4,1+5 = 20

4d6+5
5,1,1,2+5 = 14

4d6+5
5,3,2,1+5 = 16

4d6+5
1,2,6,6+5 = 20

4d6+5
2,3,1,3+5 = 14

4d6+5
5,5,6,6+5 = 27

4d6+5
5,5,5,6+5 = 26


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 21, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (Ulysesn would just set the wagons in town at the kennels)
> "Makenna, we can't run away from what happened here forever..."
> Ulysesn looks at her worryingly, would they actually recognize her at this point?
> Her beauty shines even brighter than back then after all. At least, in his eyes.
> "If you want I can deliver both wagons alone and check around the town disguised while you wait here and it would be the best course of action to gather information, but... I'm not ever really happy ever parting with you even for a few moments. And if I'm honest, I've been making up this plan as I go along. You're the person I've been relying on if things go bad. So I'll leave it entirely up to you if you want to go, but I'm entering that town one way or another. I have to face things or I can't help the country."



In their journey Makenna has been through a lot.  Her character and demeanor has changed considerably, which contributes to how she carries herself.  Visually there are striking changes to her dress not to mention the nimbus of fire and light that radiates around her, beyond that however her features still look very much the same as when they were last in town roughly half a year ago.  It's possible (probable, even) that many people would be sufficiently distracted by her more supernatural elements to not notice the specifics, but anyone that looks closely enough would be able to recognize her.

She nods.  "I'll go with you, I just wanted to make sure you knew what you were getting into."  She seems a little hesitant but continues, "honestly I'm not sure what you are planning exactly, wouldn't it be easier to track down one of the others, to find Papa?"

As they approach the town they find it to be (unsurprisingly) cleaned up and recovered from the events before they fled before.  The gates to the town are perhaps a little more fortified and there's a strong presence of guards there but they pay no particular heed to Ulysesn or Makenna despite their magical features.  They attract more than a few glances from people in the streets but at least initially no one seems to make the connection of who they are.  Casual chatter seems most of them assume it's some sort of show arriving in town.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> In their journey Makenna has been through a lot.  Her character and demeanor has changed considerably, which contributes to how she carries herself.  Visually there are striking changes to her dress not to mention the nimbus of fire and light that radiates around her, beyond that however her features still look very much the same as when they were last in town roughly half a year ago.  It's possible (probable, even) that many people would be sufficiently distracted by her more supernatural elements to not notice the specifics, but anyone that looks closely enough would be able to recognize her.
> 
> She nods.  "I'll go with you, I just wanted to make sure you knew what you were getting into."  She seems a little hesitant but continues, "honestly I'm not sure what you are planning exactly, wouldn't it be easier to track down one of the others, to find Papa?"
> 
> As they approach the town they find it to be (unsurprisingly) cleaned up and recovered from the events before they fled before.  The gates to the town are perhaps a little more fortified and there's a strong presence of guards there but they pay no particular heed to Ulysesn or Makenna despite their magical features.  They attract more than a few glances from people in the streets but at least initially no one seems to make the connection of who they are.  Casual chatter seems most of them assume it's some sort of show arriving in town.


Ulysesn settles the carts with animals at the stalls and pays the person who keeps them 3 gold coins.
"Keep those animals and carts as long as you can, that's all I ask."
He walks towards the location of the bar Alec and Makenna used to own and stares at whatever remains.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 21, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn settles the carts with animals at the stalls and pays the person who keeps them 3 gold coins.
> "Keep those animals and carts as long as you can, that's all I ask."
> He walks towards the location of the bar Alec and Makenna used to own and stares at whatever remains.



The youth working the stables energetically takes the small fortune and sets to unhitching the horses and tending to them.

The tavern is still there, at least the building itself is.  The only real noticeable difference is the sign now boasts it as 'the Worn Staff.'

There's a smaller crowd in the establishment compared to last time (though the town isn't packed with adventurers anymore) with a rough divide between those-you-assume-as-merchants on one side and those-who-are-probably-miners on the other.  An elf with a sour disposition tends to the bar, he seems surprised at your entrance though it's tough to say whether he recognizes you or is just surprised at magical people entering the area.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The youth working the stables energetically takes the small fortune and sets to unhitching the horses and tending to them.
> 
> The tavern is still there, at least the building itself is.  The only real noticeable difference is the sign now boasts it as 'the Worn Staff.'
> 
> There's a smaller crowd in the establishment compared to last time (though the town isn't packed with adventurers anymore) with a rough divide between those-you-assume-as-merchants on one side and those-who-are-probably-miners on the other.  An elf with a sour disposition tends to the bar, he seems surprised at your entrance though it's tough to say whether he recognizes you or is just surprised at magical people entering the area.


Perhaps he was surprised by the magical nature of them or he recognizes Ulysesn and Makenna. Neither matters much to Ulysesn.
Ulysesn walks in and sits in front of the bar keep and talks directly to the elf. He figures he should try starting things out friendly.
"Two strangers walk into a bar, what does the barkeep say to them?
 He says. 'We have stwo many Rangers here.' Hehe."
The joke wasn't a walk in a bar joke, but a really bad pun disguised as one, a curveball of sorts to break the ice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Perhaps he was surprised by the magical nature of them or he recognizes Ulysesn and Makenna. Neither matters much to Ulysesn.
> Ulysesn walks in and sits in front of the bar keep and talks directly to the elf. He figures he should try starting things out friendly.
> "Two strangers walk into a bar, what does the barkeep say to them?
> He says. 'We have stwo many Rangers here.' Hehe."
> The joke wasn't a walk in a bar joke, but a really bad pun disguised as one, a curveball of sorts to break the ice.



The sour-looking elf doesn't react particularly to the joke.  "Yes, welcome, mister and missus?"  He pauses briefly apparently to let them fill in then continues, "would you care for a drink, or perhaps something to eat?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> The sour-looking elf doesn't react particularly to the joke.  "Yes, welcome, mister and missus?"  He pauses briefly apparently to let them fill in then continues, "would you care for a drink, or perhaps something to eat?"


A sweat mark drops from Ulysesn, ouch tough crowd.
"Do you serve some fruit drinks? Any will do. Any fruits and nuts as well, any will do."
Oh, is that sour face because he's half-elf, now that he thinks about it he hasn't experienced any blatant racism yet when he's been traveling as an adventurer or maybe the elf just experienced something really bad once and his face got stuck that way.
Ulysesn folds his hands together and rests his head on them looking at the barkeep with one eye open.
"Oh right, and information of course. The current going ons of the area here, all that you know."
Ulysesn sets 5 gp down on the counter for the barkeep.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 22, 2016)

soulnova said:


> ((pretty shitty rolls ahead, fuck. I think I must remind you guys, we should not cast magic as the place was magically unstable))
> 
> Initiatives
> Tassara
> ...





*[With Group] *
​

To Akane’s surprise the group decided on going up through the floor instead of heading down the narrow path ahead. This was fine to the Worg-woman of course, though, she figured that the others would have been less keen on causing more destruction to this place. Another thing Akane didn’t think about was the floor above had those constructs in waiting. With a nod the Knight twisted the lance in her hand upward and pushed up with all the leg strength she could muster almost allowing herself to take flight. It was a more awkward strike than the plummeting pedestal stab she made earlier that, however, didn’t deter the power of her blow and the floor above, ceiling to them, exploded upward before gravity pulled it back down toward them.


With such confined spaces Akane could only bring her shield out and guard herself against the falling debris while Hayao and Tasarra were well out of range of the falling death. When the dust started to settle it was apparent that the creatures above weren’t concerned, at least at the moment, with what had just occurred as the hole’s void hadn’t been filled with curious created faces. To Akane’s dismay Tasarra was the first to make a move, and she breached the floor above with the knight swiftly in toe. As the pair landed that is when the constructs of unknown origin and make turned toward them, and like the sentries they are they seemed to take defensive stances as if they were somewhat taken back by what had just transpired.


A low, vicious, growl reverberated in Akane’s throat while she pulled her Lance up next to her shield.


Initiative: 1d20 + 9

1d20(18) + 9 = 27



*Spoiler*: __ 



Statistics:

Female: Chaotic Good | Half Celestial Worg Monstorin Outsider (Native) | Level 11 | Ranger/Knight

Int: 9 | HP: 145 | Spd: 30/60 fly | AC: 31 | Touch: 16 | Flat-Footed: 28 | CMD: 38 | Fort: 20 | Ref: 20 | Will: 14 | CMB: +25, +17, +8 | Base ATK BNS: 16, 8, 1|


Equipment:

Endless Ammunition Composite Long Bow | 20 | 1d8 + Str | x3|

Nullifying Bastard Sword | 22 | 1d10 | crit: 19-20 x2|

Lance | 22 | 1d8: 1d8 x 3 when charging | x3 |

Shock Full Blade | 22 | 2d8 + 1d6 | crit: 19-20 x2 |

Klar | AC+1| Acts as if it has armor spikes |

Condition: None





((OOC Moogle, can constructs be affected by fear, Akane’s Hunter’s Howl works by striking fear into the targets within AoE))



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Battle Rounds 1-5


Round 1: Lance Flight Charge (Akane flies up 20, then at angle toward the nearest enemy)

Roll: 1d20 + 25 | 1d20(15) + 25 = 40

Damage: 1d8 x3 + 25 | 1d8 x3(4, 8, 7) + 25*3 = 94


Round2: Hunter’s Howl

AoE 20 feet Around Akane

Duration 11 rounds, Enemies become favored enemies and are fearful of Akane

+2 Bonus to weapon Attacks and Damage rolls | +2 on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive and Survival Checks against them

(Life Born Healing: Heal 3, Regeneration 3: total +6 HP)




Round 3: Lance Strike

Roll: 1d20 + 25 + 2 | 1d20(20) + 25 + 2 = 47

Damage: 1d8 +25 +2 | 1d8(8) + 25 +2*3 = 105

(Life Born Healing: Heal 3, Regeneration 3: total +6 HP)


Round 4: {Leaving the Lance in the Construct she hits, pulls her Shock Full Blade}

Shock Blade Power Attack {Furious Focus negates penalties}

Roll: 1d20 +25 + 2 | 1d20(13) +27 = 40

Damage: 2d8 + 1d6 + 2 + 27 *50% | 2d8(6,8) + 1d6(5) +2 +25 = 46*50% = 69

(Life Born Healing: Heal 3, Regeneration 3: total +6 HP)


Round 5: Shock Blade Power Attack {Furious Focus negates penalties}

Roll: 1d20 +25 + 2 | 1d20(2) +25 +2 = 29

Damage: 2d8 + 1d6 + 2 + 27 *50% | 2d8(7,2) + 1d6(1) +2 +25 = 37*50% = 56

(Life Born Healing: Heal 3, Regeneration 3: total +6 HP)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 22, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Combat Rounds 1 - 5_ 





> HP: 200/200
> Initiative: +28 = 12[Dex] +2[Race] +6[Int] +2[Duel] +4[Katana] +2[Trait]
> Fort: +17 = +10[Class] +4[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +23 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra]
> ...





Hayao takes off like a bat out of hell towards the nearest automaton, lashing out brutally and unrestrained onslaught of attacks as he darts past each enemy to deliver a quick strike.

Swift Action: Red Zephyr's Fleetness - The disciple may add 30 ft. to his base speed until his next turn, and his opponents suffer a 50% miss chance when attacking him due to his incredible speed.
Full Round: Cornered Frenzy Strike - As a full attack action, the initiator makes an  at full  against each target within his reach with each weapon he is currently wielding (including ; armor and shield spikes always count as wielded weapons), and each successful attack inflicts an additional 4d6 points of damage. After initiating this maneuver, the initiator's focus on offense causes his AC to suffer a -2 penalty until his next turn.
Non-Action: Rapid Attack - At 11th level, a mobile fighter can combine a  action with a single move. He must forgo the attack at his highest bonus but may take the remaining attacks at any point during his movement. This movement provokes  as normal.



Forgot the Damage on Momentum Crush too for the unarmed strikes!


He takes a defensive stance against whichever automaton he ends up next to then, forgoing all of his attacks, including the highest one with Duelist Parry, and then takes some more cautious stabs at him.



> _Flowing Motion, Still Mind: _To use this maneuver, you must use the Combat Expertise feat (taking a penalty of at least -2 on your attack rolls) or fight defensively for 1 round. Starting on your next turn, you gain a +2 bonus on Will saves that lasts as long as you continue to use Combat Expertise or fight defensively, plus 1 round thereafter.
> 
> _Graceful Lunge: _To use this maneuver, you must use Combat Expertise (taking a penalty of at least -2 on your attack rolls) or fight defensively for 1 round. In the next round, you gain a bonus on your first melee attack roll equal to the dodge bonus to AC granted by Combat Expertise or fighting defensively in the previous round.
> 
> _Fight the Horde_: To use this option, you must deal damage to at least two different foes on your turn with melee attacks or Iron Heart strikes. On your next turn, if you fight defensively or take a -4 penalty on your attack rolls with your Combat Expertise feat (if you have it), you gain a +2 bonus on attack rolls against any foe you damaged with a melee attack or Iron Heart strike during the previous turn.









After that he moves from enemy to enemy, dispatching as he needs to with Rapid Attack.







Rolled all the confirmations at once at the end; modifiers in order: 46, 32, 46, 32, 32, 41, 36, 36

Confirmations: 58, 42, 66, 49, 36, 55, 37, 52


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2016)

Tia stays out of the fight, knowing how swiftly she and Hex would be taken out if hit.

---

Yuki changes form into something less frightening, he looks at the guards, "Tell your leader that Diplomat Kaylee needs to speak to you about the keep(?)."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 25, 2016)

@soulnova @Chaos Theory @Hidden Nin @Captain Obvious 


Hayao springs into action lunging out and drawing his sword across all four of the constructs in a swift cleaving strike.  Whatever they're made out of now feels softer than the metal and his blade cuts a jagged line across all of them.  Akane charges out a moment later colliding hard with one of the creatures dropping it into a pile of wreckage.  Nissa flies out mounted on Fluffy to charge the next in line, while her tiny lance does negligible damage her cat grabs on in a bite and thrashes the creature apart.

The remaining creatures fire volleys of crossbow bolts at Hayao ((misses)) and Akane ((2 hit, 7 total damage  )) to minimal effect while Tassara more cautiously advances.  She strikes at one of the creatures with her halberd while Kathy pounces on the other quickly dropping the remaining creatures.

The room looks more or less like the first, large and metal.  There are three doors, one back the way they came, one towards what seems to be another room on the map, and one to a long hallway that will cut around to the back of where the target is ((assuming the map is accurate still, they're looking for room "4", room "2" is between them, or the long hallway)).  Much like in the previous room there's no apparent way to open any of the doors.

@Unlosing Ranger 

The bartender flags a waitress down to bring some dried fruit, for village fair it's tolerable enough.  He eyes the gold suspiciously but replies evenly enough, "in town?  Not much news to be had.  Snows have closed the mines for the Winter so there isn't much going on here.  The brigands are getting more aggressive, Winter is likely tightening their belts as well."  The last is said with some touch of venom, while he seems to be being polite about it he clearly doesn't like the "brigands."

"If you're talking wider we don't get much news of politics.  Have a few refugees in town from the troubles, they'd probably know more about politics than we do, not many of the great houses stop by here so I doubt people can even name them."

@Captain Obvious @Kuno @Vergil 

((It's a fairly large walled city, most of the guards are deployed at the walls, though there is a castle and keep inside))

After a brief exchange a guard leads Kaylee (/others?) back to the noblewoman who's name I surely remember but am choosing not to use in this post for clear reasons that will come out in time (or perhaps they won't!  ).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> The bartender flags a waitress down to bring some dried fruit, for village fair it's tolerable enough.  He eyes the gold suspiciously but replies evenly enough, "in town?  Not much news to be had.  Snows have closed the mines for the Winter so there isn't much going on here.  The brigands are getting more aggressive, Winter is likely tightening their belts as well."  The last is said with some touch of venom, while he seems to be being polite about it he clearly doesn't like the "brigands."
> 
> "If you're talking wider we don't get much news of politics.  Have a few refugees in town from the troubles, they'd probably know more about politics than we do, not many of the great houses stop by here so I doubt people can even name them."


"Has the mayor done anything about these brigands as far as you can tell? I would think it's his responsibility to do something about it considering how isolated you make the town sound."
Ulysesn starts snacking on the fruit while waiting for an answer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 25, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Has the mayor done anything about these brigands as far as you can tell? I would think it's his responsibility to do something about it considering how isolated you make the town sound."
> Ulysesn starts snacking on the fruit while waiting for an answer.



"He's done what he can, I guess," the elf seems unenthusiastic about the response but not overly angry.  "They've been stuck in the woods, strike at the public road.  Rumor has it that they hit the city a few times a while ago, mayor got the guards reinforced, hasn't been a problem in the few months I've been here.  Really need the politicians in Ffidrac to stop playing games and root them out but for a small mining town, off peak season."  The bartender shrugs before continuing, "I'm not holding my breath."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "He's done what he can, I guess," the elf seems unenthusiastic about the response but not overly angry.  "They've been stuck in the woods, strike at the public road.  Rumor has it that they hit the city a few times a while ago, mayor got the guards reinforced, hasn't been a problem in the few months I've been here.  Really need the politicians in Ffidrac to stop playing games and root them out but for a small mining town, off peak season."  The bartender shrugs before continuing, "I'm not holding my breath."


"Well..."
Ulysesn starts eating another piece of fruit.
"Has the mayor thought of talking it out instead? I'm sure Brigands have something they want. Considering what's coming up on our borders I'd rather have friends on the inside instead of enemies after all. Or has the news of an demon like army from *Naisrep *not reached here yet?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2016)

Tassara will look around for traps too. (Perception+27)

If there are any traps/plates she can find, she will point them out to the others.


Max will check on the material the creatures were made off. "I thought these guys would be harder"

Max will mentally compare this room with the previous one to see if there's anything they might be missing to open the door. She even check for the construct's energy source and moves around the remains to see if there's any other reaction.


EDIT: Max will ask him if he has any suggestions on what the mechanism/protocol to open the door could be.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well..."
> Ulysesn starts eating another piece of fruit.
> "Has the mayor thought of talking it out instead? I'm sure Brigands have something they want. Considering what's coming up on our borders I'd rather have friends on the inside instead of enemies after all. Or has the news of an demon like army from *Naisrep *not reached here yet?"



"We're a small town good sir," the sour elf says coolly.  "If things were desperate enough he could muster miners into a makeshift militia, but even soldiers don't fare well wandering blindly into the forest looking for brigands."

"As to Naisrep, I doubt you'll find any friends of them in town, but I'd hardly call them demons.  They squabble at the border all the time, eventually someone will drive them back, some politician probably will use it as leverage for a claim on the throne."



soulnova said:


> Tassara will look around for traps too. (Perception+27)
> 
> If there are any traps/plates she can find, she will point them out to the others.


There are traps scattered about the floor here too, Tassara can point them out for the others.




soulnova said:


> Max will check on the material the creatures were made off. "I thought these guys would be harder"
> 
> Max will mentally compare this room with the previous one to see if there's anything they might be missing to open the door. She even check for the construct's energy source and moves around the remains to see if there's any other reaction.


Max isn't sure what these constructs are made out of.  Not metal, it looks like perhaps some sort of rock?  Whatever it is it doesn't have the armor of steel,  it's surprisingly resilient for it's weight though, not as brittle as most rock would be.  Beyond the material difference there doesn't seem to be much of a change from the other constructs they fought with.

There's no particular response to the power sources from them.




soulnova said:


> EDIT: Max will ask him if he has any suggestions on what the mechanism/protocol to open the door could be.



((Ironwall's not there but I'll borrow Drell as a stand-in))

Drell examines the area, the doors do seem to be driven by a similar energy as the constructs, though there doesn't seem to be an obvious way to interface with the door from here.  It might be possible to "pick" the lock using the power sources they have, but it would take time and they'd be fumbling kind of blindly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> "We're a small town good sir," the sour elf says coolly.  "If things were desperate enough he could muster miners into a makeshift militia, but even soldiers don't fare well wandering blindly into the forest looking for brigands."


"I see..."
Ulsyesn looks over to Makenna.
"Time to go."
He gets off his seat and exits the bar heading towards the exit.
If he isn't interrupted he'll fly back once out of sight of the town to go faster.

To where they encountered the brigands so he can track them or rather the singular spearman from earlier.
"We needed a basic idea of what the town thought of the brigand's group. 
That was important, the mayor doesn't think they are a threat, so he won't ever negotiate to begin with."
Tracking:
1d20+20
6+20 = 26


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2016)

Max scratches her head. "Well, I guess we could try to open the door with the energy cores, but that might take time. On the other hand it might also take time to bring down the door so I guess as long as we can find the correct use of these energy source we should be able to open faster any other further security measure" she suggests.

If the others agree, Tassara will allow Max and Drell to pick on the door. If things don't work out, then she asks Akane is she might want to try to force the door open.


Max - Engineering 33


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 28, 2016)

Hayao makes note of the traps as Tassara points them out, being careful not to walk over or prime any of them as he moves towards the nearest automaton 'corpse' to inspect it silently. He nods in agreement with what Max has explained, processing the information carefully. "Reasonable, hai. The less destructive method will be more respectable to our guest; the more we damage this structure, the more time he'll need to devote to its repair, unfortunately." He moves over towards the door to give an extra pair of hands for Max and Drell to utilize while they fumble with a solution.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2016)

Having been fairly stumped at just about everything he's seen, Duncan decides to do the unthinkable - use his head.

"I'm no sure what the lads here can do. Te enemy seems te be demonically powered. Perhaps we can have whoever's in charge here te give Ironwall enough te make some weapons te fight against them. Meanwhile, we should try te find the source of it all." Duncan scratches his head. "Maybe tracing the magic or somethin'?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 31, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @soulnova @Chaos Theory @Hidden Nin @Captain Obvious
> 
> 
> Hayao springs into action lunging out and drawing his sword across all four of the constructs in a swift cleaving strike.  Whatever they're made out of now feels softer than the metal and his blade cuts a jagged line across all of them.  Akane charges out a moment later colliding hard with one of the creatures dropping it into a pile of wreckage.  Nissa flies out mounted on Fluffy to charge the next in line, while her tiny lance does negligible damage her cat grabs on in a bite and thrashes the creature apart.
> ...




 *[With Group]​*​


Pulling herself from the ruins of the construct she pulverized Akane shakes the dust off her armor while she slung her lance over her shoulder. The impact with the ground had disrupted her natural flow and allows two bolts to strike her. The damage dealt was enough to draw her attention to the artificial life form just seconds before it was torn to bits by Fluffy. A jagged smirk crossed Akane’s lips while she thumbed at her nose through her visor.  “Dat wat Ah talkin’ bout.”  she roars in victory as the last of the constructs are destroyed. The bruising of her flesh heals under her armor as she kicks at the debris beneath her feet. { Life Born Healing: Heal 3, Regeneration 3: total +6 HP}


Two deep sniffs of the area tell Akane that there is oil in quantity, probably beneath them. That probably meant more traps, ((Going off the foreknowledge of the following post by Moogle)) and that grin that had slipped across her lips slowly vanished.  “Dis smell o’ bad mojo.”  she states just before Tassara pointed out more traps in the floors. Kneeling Akane paws at the rubble of the construct, picking some of it up with one hand she pushes her visor open with the other. In the next moment, she takes a small bite, to see what her natural instincts told her. Well outside the fact it tasted like rock.


With a ‘bleh’ she tosses the rubble over her shoulder toward the door behind her.  “Akane mor’ smash den figurin’. Ah let you do dat.”  Akane huffs folding her arms over her chest after planting her lance.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 2, 2016)

((Sorry about the unexpected delay.  But the good news is I have great inspiration for an adventure on "Halloween, sick children, unforgiving project deadlines, and corporate bureaucracy" so that's something.))

@soulnova, @Hidden Nin, @Chaos Theory , @Captain Obvious 

Max and Drell set to work on trying to coerce the door to open.  The progress of their work is steady, though it feels painfully slow as they have to blindly grope through the work.  Still they make progress and while the door is unlike any normal locking mechanisms they've encountered it doesn't seem to be actively fighting their work, soon it quickly slides open.

On the other side the third room is revealed, unlike the other two sparse rooms this one is full of some sort of unusual machinery.  It would take hours (days, weeks, years?) to sort out exactly how it works but the general idea is quickly apparent.  Various arms and limbs work smoothly and quickly from the machines building the humanoid constructs similar to what were encountered before.  At a glance there's perhaps a dozen of them in various forms of assembly.

Besides the machines four new constructs stand in the center of the room.  They're mildly larger than the previous forms encountered (still "medium" sized but more like 7' with a heavier build) and apparently made of the strange white substance of the last ones.  Also different they have an almost shimmering thread-like web built around their forms.  They wear it like some sort of clothing or perhaps armor though it looks incredibly delicate.

They move immediately to engage the party.

@Vergil , @Kuno, @Captain Obvious 

Lantana nods in hesitant agreement with Duncan.  "I'm not sure what I have that would even slow down something that size.  That front is lost, at least until the others get back."  Her nerves calm and her voice cools slightly as she builds some momentum, "in Go when an area of the board is lost, you stop fighting there.  Attack somewhere else where your opponent is weak, make them focus on defending."

"As I see it we have a few options.  We could try and find the group that summoned the devil.  If they have influence over it we could stop that, with a lot of luck we might even 'persuade' them to banish the creature.  Or we could disrupt the supply lines in the South, it wouldn't stop the devil but if we can muck up their orders and resupplies that would make breaking the sieges easier, those are battles that have to happen eventually.  Lastly we could pick a location to fight forces directly, I don't know about fighting an army but we could at least spread enough chaos to let an area escape that's pinned in."

@Unlosing Ranger 

Ulysesn finds the tracks without any problems.  The individuals all scatter in different directions, though all in a generally Northern direction.  Following the spearman leader's tracks is easy enough in the snow and they quickly head into the forest.  After a time it curves off to the East a ways.  Eventually it leads them to a small group of cabins, hunters lodges likely.  The area is well traveled and smoke comes from all three structures.  In the hardened ground it's not possible to track the spearman specifically.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2016)

((Can't post rolls now))

Tassara, Max and Kathy will allow Akane and Hayao engage in combat first and then they will support whoever needs more assistance with flanking or finishing off the constructs. 

"Im worried this device will keep making these guys... shit... it looks too complicated! I don't know if we can outright disable it or if we should destroy it either. Focus on the machinery arms after we get rid of the constructs?" Max tells the others outloud.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> Ulysesn finds the tracks without any problems.  The individuals all scatter in different directions, though all in a generally Northern direction.  Following the spearman leader's tracks is easy enough in the snow and they quickly head into the forest.  After a time it curves off to the East a ways.  Eventually it leads them to a small group of cabins, hunters lodges likely.  The area is well traveled and smoke comes from all three structures.  In the hardened ground it's not possible to track the spearman specifically.


Ulysesn walks over to a door and knocks on it.
"I'm looking for a man named Alec, it's for his daughter! I also have important news about events concerning things outside of the town and forest!"
Ulysesn walks away from the door and sits waiting on the ground in between the 3 cabins with Makenna.
"We can just make camp here, if we need to. Dancing the night away."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 2, 2016)

((Since I only used one round of rolls from last battle, can I just go with the last four rounds from my previous post? Rolls, tactics, positioning and all.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 2, 2016)

((Yeah, that's fine))


----------



## Vergil (Nov 4, 2016)

Duncan nods at Lantana,

"Aye, Kaylee could definitely talk them out of it. I'm pretty sure their mental defenses would be up te make suggestion a no go. I reckon we do that as soon as we're done here. What de ye think Kaylee?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 28, 2016)

Kaylee speaks to the woman, telling her all that the group knew.

Yuki "We should go after the supply lines first, I can send a few of my students to cause some ruckus, spell some trouble and send the blame within the ranks if possible while we get the real business done.  If I've learned anything from my time with the group, is that a barely trained fighter can't do much more than distraction anymore.  All hells are breaking loose and the world is getting even more dangerous.  I only hope my diplomats are able to get something done.  We're a fairly stealthy few if we want to be, we can hit the supply lines, possibly get some recon done while we don't have the others breathing down our necks and worry about...whatever the hell they'd complain about.  What say you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2017)

@Ulysesn/Makenna

Ulysesn knocks on the nearest door.  There's sound of shuffling for a few moments, clearly several figures, then the door opens a crack.  A woman opens the door a crack, it's hard to make out details but she looks to be in her mid 40's with a slightly portly figure that suggests she's mothered a few children in her years.

"No Alec here," she says briskly.  Her voice is cautious and her eyes view Ulysesn suspiciously as she speaks through the crack of the door, "begging your pardon sir but this is an odd place to meet a stranger.  We're humble hunters here, if you've trouble in mind take it elsewhere."  She seems very guarded and is clearly choosing her words carefully but she doesn't seem to be lying.

@Yuki/Kaylee/Vergil/Lantana

The woman nods with some resignation.  "All we can do about the devil is hope that my worthless son and the others can get back in time, and that it will be enough.  Disrupting the supply lines is probably a needed step, at worst it will throw off their advance and give us more options."

Assuming the group heads out at Yuki speed they'll find following the supply lines to be an easy enough matter, caravans of supplies don't exactly hide easily.  Within a few hours they track the source to be a moderate sized keep a short distance into Naisrep, apparently a gathering point for the distribution. 

@Tassara/Hayao/Drell/Akane/Nissa

Hayao darts forward again getting the jump on the strange constructions.  With a brutal slash he cuts into the first one again slicing cleanly through the creature before kicking the  creature aside.  With a shock he sees that this time his sword didn't fare as well, notches craved into the blade (sword takes 17 damage, adjust for hardness on your own).  Akane likewise charges forward shattering one of the constructs (sword takes 15 damage, adjust for hardness on your own).

Nissa chants a spell and hundreds of spears of ice shoot out of the floor, walls, and ceiling in the room, striking the constructs and the various machinery.  The actual damage seems minimal but the ice remnants left behind inhibit movement, particularly obstructing the construction machinery.  Fluffykins charges forward roughly tackling one of the creatures and violently tears it apart.

Tassara and Kathy advance on the last construct and with coordinated attacks they manage to disable the last of them (the force aura protects Tassara's halberd from damage and Kathy's uninjured).

Across the room from the machinery is another door, assuming the gnome's map is accurate it will lead to the control center.  As soon as the battle ends, metal panels shift out from the wall and close over the opening entirely.  After the brief moment of motion there's no sign that the door was ever there.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2017)

Max *should* be able to help Hayao and Akane with their weapons by using mending... when they leave the place. "Too risky to use magic right now. Just be careful with them" she looks at their swords closely.


Tassara will place her hand on the wall to see if it reacts to her touch. Is there anything else on the room that might look connected to the wall? 

Tass Perception +27
Max K.Engineering 33


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2017)

soulnova said:


> Max *should* be able to help Hayao and Akane with their weapons by using mending... when they leave the place. "Too risky to use magic right now. Just be careful with them" she looks at their swords closely.



Other than the damage there's no sign of anything unusual in the swords, they should repair fine once there's time to.  (Nissa can also cast 'make whole' if that's needed, I haven't actually read the rules on item damage  ).




soulnova said:


> Tassara will place her hand on the wall to see if it reacts to her touch. Is there anything else on the room that might look connected to the wall?
> 
> Tass Perception +27
> Max K.Engineering 33



As far as Tassara can tell the newly formed wall is identical to the rest of the walls in the room.  It doesn't react to her touch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> @Ulysesn/Makenna
> 
> Ulysesn knocks on the nearest door.  There's sound of shuffling for a few moments, clearly several figures, then the door opens a crack.  A woman opens the door a crack, it's hard to make out details but she looks to be in her mid 40's with a slightly portly figure that suggests she's mothered a few children in her years.
> 
> "No Alec here," she says briskly.  Her voice is cautious and her eyes view Ulysesn suspiciously as she speaks through the crack of the door, "begging your pardon sir but this is an odd place to meet a stranger.  We're humble hunters here, if you've trouble in mind take it elsewhere."  She seems very guarded and is clearly choosing her words carefully but she doesn't seem to be lying.


"I see, so you are simply hunters. No, I have don't have any trouble in mind. I'm here to check how the residents of Dnalgne are doing since there are masses of undead and demons our  at the borders now. I went by the town and there seems to be a split and increased guard due to the incident that occurred some months ago. The explosion that removed everyone clothes and made everyone drunk was sure something to cause such a reaction in the mayor. Him being unreasonable about the accident after sure didn't help. Hurt the town more than some small silly explosion that's for sure."

Ulysesn glances at Makenna, she would probably do a better job than him here wouldn't she? She knows them better, maybe if he just leaves her here by herself a bit she could do it... Though ever leaving her side does pain him. There can be no mistake that the hunters here are a rebel group... The cabin's do appear to bare as the ones he saw at least on the outside and the location fits in with how they moved on the map, so they should be one in the same.
"How fares the hunting then, not having any troubles I would hope? I could help you hunt a boar or kill some orcs or trolls if there is anything of that like that bothers you when you hunt."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2017)

"I think we have a better chance here than against demon fuckface." Duncan says. "Alright, let me scout around and figure out the best way te attack." 

Duncan goes invisible and searches for the best plan of attack, keeping his communication with Yuki and Kaylee open.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+26:
8,+26
Total:34

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+56:
8,+56
Total:64


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see, so you are simply hunters. No, I have don't have any trouble in mind. I'm here to check how the residents of Dnalgne are doing since there are masses of undead and demons our  at the borders now. I went by the town and there seems to be a split and increased guard due to the incident that occurred some months ago. The explosion that removed everyone clothes and made everyone drunk was sure something to cause such a reaction in the mayor. Him being unreasonable about the accident after sure didn't help. Hurt the town more than some small silly explosion that's for sure."
> 
> Ulysesn glances at Makenna, she would probably do a better job than him here wouldn't she? She knows them better, maybe if he just leaves her here by herself a bit she could do it... Though ever leaving her side does pain him. There can be no mistake that the hunters here are a rebel group... The cabin's do appear to bare as the ones he saw at least on the outside and the location fits in with how they moved on the map, so they should be one in the same.
> "How fares the hunting then, not having any troubles I would hope? I could help you hunt a boar or kill some orcs or trolls if there is anything of that like that bothers you when you hunt."



"Undead, demons?"  The woman sounds slightly confused and looks at Ulysesn oddly through the door.  "Addled, are you boy?  Best get to a village and find a healer."  She pauses and hesitates a bit as he continues referencing the explosion.  "Explosions and drunkenness?  What are you babbling on about," she's more hesitant here, it's fairly clear to Ulysesn that she's lying.

"The menfolk are hunting well enough on their own, we don't want no trouble here.  It sounds like you need help of a sort we can't give either way."

Makenna approaches meekly from behind Ulysesn and speaks up, "please, is Papa, is Alec here?"  The woman shoots her an annoyed look for a moment then a sudden expression of shock passes across her face.  She quickly pushes the door closed and the pair can hear the sounds of movement from inside again (though no voices).



Vergil said:


> "I think we have a better chance here than against demon fuckface." Duncan says. "Alright, let me scout around and figure out the best way te attack."
> 
> Duncan goes invisible and searches for the best plan of attack, keeping his communication with Yuki and Kaylee open.



The keep has a fairly typical castle layout, strong walls defending a courtyard with a few outbuildings and a strong keep inside (I'll find a map later maybe if it's important).  There are a lot of people coming and going including more than a few guards.  Everyone is on alert, though they'd have better chance catching a shadow than Duncan.  He occasionally sees the odd person dressed as a mage, though they're just as busy as the rest with various mundane details

The courtyard has been converted to a sort of warehouse deployment, goods are coming in from locations, sorted to makeshift shelters, before being parcled out for transport.  One of the outbuildings, apparently a barracks, has been converted into a sort of office.  Tables, rolls of papers, shelves of books and (mundane) scrolls along with a dozen scribes working meticulously to keep things in order.

The keep itself is locked up tight with guards at all the entrances.  Foot traffic in and out is pretty rare, it seems likely whomever is in charge of the keep is inside but whomever it is doesn't seem to be taking a very active role in the distribution of goods.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Undead, demons?"  The woman sounds slightly confused and looks at Ulysesn oddly through the door.  "Addled, are you boy?  Best get to a village and find a healer."  She pauses and hesitates a bit as he continues referencing the explosion.  "Explosions and drunkenness?  What are you babbling on about," she's more hesitant here, it's fairly clear to Ulysesn that she's lying.
> 
> "The menfolk are hunting well enough on their own, we don't want no trouble here.  It sounds like you need help of a sort we can't give either way."
> 
> Makenna approaches meekly from behind Ulysesn and speaks up, "please, is Papa, is Alec here?"  The woman shoots her an annoyed look for a moment then a sudden expression of shock passes across her face.  She quickly pushes the door closed and the pair can hear the sounds of movement from inside again (though no voices).


Ulysesn rubs the back of his head and slowly steps behind Makenna.
"It's best if you handle this Makenna. My words don't hold as much weight to them."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2017)

((At a glance - how many guards are there?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn rubs the back of his head and slowly steps behind Makenna.
> "It's best if you handle this Makenna. My words don't hold as much weight to them."



Makenna nods but looks generally uncertain of how to proceed.  The cabin is silent for a few minutes before the woman opens the door again, just a crack.  Her face has a little more color too it, as if she's been shouting through her expression seems kinder.

"Alec," pauses a moment, seeming to hesitate then continues.  "Isn't here child.  I'm sure he'd want to see you but I'm not sure now is a safe time.  But I'm not sure it ever will be."

"Please, I," Makenna starts but the woman quickly interrupts, waving her silent.

"I know, you're not the type to be swayed once you've set your mind to it.  I know you won't let any trouble come to him."  She pauses to look pointedly at Ulysesn before continuing.  "If you're sure head Northwest from here, in a few hours on foot you'll hit a creek, follow it upstream until you reach a beaver dam then head due West.  Whistle 'a Song at Twilight' while you walk, they'll find you soon enough."  She pauses again and gives Makenna a firm look, "mind your manners though, everyone's a might jumpy lately."




Vergil said:


> ((At a glance - how many guards are there?))



Sorry, should have been clearer.  Short answer is "lots."

The location also hosts guards for the supply wagons (which probably to a degree serve as fresh troops for the frong).  So there are probably several milling around.

As far as fixed guards that live/serve at the fort it's probably closer to 20.  The keep seems to have most of them though a par are at the scribe's building and a few mill about between them.  Presumably they're counting on the soldiers to keep things in line generally (it's a pretty chaotic environment, trying to police the gate to any significant degree would be very difficult).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna nods but looks generally uncertain of how to proceed.  The cabin is silent for a few minutes before the woman opens the door again, just a crack.  Her face has a little more color too it, as if she's been shouting through her expression seems kinder.
> 
> "Alec," pauses a moment, seeming to hesitate then continues.  "Isn't here child.  I'm sure he'd want to see you but I'm not sure now is a safe time.  But I'm not sure it ever will be."
> 
> ...


 Ulysesn looks at their surroundings and the sky above. It'd be easy to get to that location within minutes if they flew, but if they did it'd put this place under suspicion if they were spotted that and Makenna does glow a good bit. It'd give these folks more trouble... But that song. "A song at Twilight?"

Ulysesn didn't know that song, he was a noble who spent most of his life training and studying, music wasn't exactly high on the list during his time as a child as it's something more a noble lady would learn. He turns to Makenna considering her upbringing.
"Do you know that song? I certainly don't. Perhaps you can teach it to me on the way to the creek as we move? We'd get there faster than others but... I think it'd still be enough time."
Ulysesn smiles slightly, if Makenna knew the song it'd be a time she gets to teach him a few things.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2017)

Hayao grimaces faintly at the resulting damage to his blade, sheathing it carefully (3 points of damage after Hardness) and then walking over towards the final door to the control center. Assuming he sees nothing unusual given True Sight, he takes a step back and assumes his stance, preparing to bust through physically. "Stand back."

He then slams his foot into it as hard as he can, waiting for the reaction from the wall...and mostly just hitting his foot hard. (I think by the Damaging Object rules Hayao virtually can't bust this down...). "Akane might be better suited to this..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2017)

From the hiding spot Yuki smirks, "Hey, should we siege it, or should we _destroy _ it?" he whispers, "I could dig some tunnels through the ground, cause it to collapse.  If we decide to seige it from the outside, then it could turn out bad for us.  I could...Alright, I could also go in, looking like a new recruit.  Infiltrate them, then get whoever is in charge, or at least cut the place at its tendons.  Give you guys a...Wait, you have that thing I gave you that changes your clothing at will, correct Sparrow?"  He looks at Lantana, then to Kaylee, "And Cupcake, you can turn into animals, so the three of us can infiltrate their ranks, and gather information in a team situation rather than alone.  If we go that way."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2017)

Duncan tries to identify some sort of chain of command; looking for a general or a leader of sorts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at their surroundings and the sky above. It'd be easy to get to that location within minutes if they flew, but if they did it'd put this place under suspicion if they were spotted that and Makenna does glow a good bit. It'd give these folks more trouble... But that song. "A song at Twilight?"
> 
> Ulysesn didn't know that song, he was a noble who spent most of his life training and studying, music wasn't exactly high on the list during his time as a child as it's something more a noble lady would learn. He turns to Makenna considering her upbringing.
> "Do you know that song? I certainly don't. Perhaps you can teach it to me on the way to the creek as we move? We'd get there faster than others but... I think it'd still be enough time."
> Ulysesn smiles slightly, if Makenna knew the song it'd be a time she gets to teach him a few things.



Makenna nods, "It's not exactly common as tavern music goes, it's a Dnaleri folk-song, but I've heard it before."  Bidding there farewell to the woman the pair heads off.  As they walk Makenna idly sings the mentioned song, giving Ulysesn a chance to learn it.  ((Perform: 33  ))

((Picked at random from a search for "Traditional Irish Folk Songs but this is the song if anyone's interested:










))

The pair makes considerably faster time than a normal group on foot and soon they find the referenced stream and dam.  Not long after heading to the west they make out a group of individuals (around 12) moving into concealed positions along the path they're headed.  They're attempting to be stealthy though they're not up to the task of matching either of the pair's eyes.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao grimaces faintly at the resulting damage to his blade, sheathing it carefully (3 points of damage after Hardness) and then walking over towards the final door to the control center. Assuming he sees nothing unusual given True Sight, he takes a step back and assumes his stance, preparing to bust through physically. "Stand back."
> 
> He then slams his foot into it as hard as he can, waiting for the reaction from the wall...and mostly just hitting his foot hard. (I think by the Damaging Object rules Hayao virtually can't bust this down...). "Akane might be better suited to this..."



((There's nothing unusual about the wall with true sight))

((In the interest of keeping things moving...))

"Ooh, let me help!" Nissa pipes up from her mount.  Without further ado she brandishes her lance and nine transparent balls of force fly out in a spreading ring, they strike the wall right where the door was a moment earlier.  With the horrific sound of rending metal the wall panel tears and shatters, flying into and across the opening room leaving a 10' by 10' opening.

The next room is dominated by a large creature that almost defies definition.  It is vaguely humanoid and large, reaching to the 10' ceiling (size 'large') but appears to consist of thick black smoke.  Several dozen black ropes of some sort reach from within the smoke body to various tiny holes scattered about the walls floor, and ceiling of the room.  The thick smoke is very hard to see through, though it looks as if something solid lays within the core of the form.

Upon the rude entrance it turns slightly to face the opening, and an outer-layer of the black smoke hardens (for lack of a better term), becoming more solid and forming into armor of sorts crafted of black wires strung about it.  A dozen or so of the black ropes unplug and coil whip-like in the air around it.





Captain Obvious said:


> From the hiding spot Yuki smirks, "Hey, should we siege it, or should we _destroy _ it?" he whispers, "I could dig some tunnels through the ground, cause it to collapse.  If we decide to seige it from the outside, then it could turn out bad for us.  I could...Alright, I could also go in, looking like a new recruit.  Infiltrate them, then get whoever is in charge, or at least cut the place at its tendons.  Give you guys a...Wait, you have that thing I gave you that changes your clothing at will, correct Sparrow?"  He looks at Lantana, then to Kaylee, "And Cupcake, you can turn into animals, so the three of us can infiltrate their ranks, and gather information in a team situation rather than alone.  If we go that way."



"Sparrow?"  Lantana looks slightly confused for a moment but nods  "Yes, I can blend in easily enough."  At her words her fine clothes shift and blend, changing into a common Naisrepian uniform.  After a moment it shfits slightly again, the tailoring becoming slightly off and dirt and wear as if from the road appearing on it.  She slides her fan into one of the sleeves and after another moment it's almost invisiblely hidden.  She adjusts the wakizashi at her belt to a more military carry with a slight frown at the unusual weapon.  Her body posture shifts at the same time, if only slightly.  Her normal cool demeanor becoming more the stern order of military command.  "I'm ready whenever everyone else is.




Vergil said:


> Duncan tries to identify some sort of chain of command; looking for a general or a leader of sorts.



The leader of the fort is (presumably) inside the keep, though he seems to be fairly uninvolved with everything going on.  The individual troops have ranks and chain of command, though no one looks like they're really in charge of everything.  Orders come from the scribes as far as who's going where and occasionally new orders come in for them from the various supply wagons.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods, "It's not exactly common as tavern music goes, it's a Dnaleri folk-song, but I've heard it before."  Bidding there farewell to the woman the pair heads off.  As they walk Makenna idly sings the mentioned song, giving Ulysesn a chance to learn it.  ((Perform: 33  ))
> 
> ((Picked at random from a search for "Traditional Irish Folk Songs but this is the song if anyone's interested:
> 
> ...


Ulysesn does his best to copy the tune Makenna sung and whistles it.
Perrform: 1d20+6
10+6 = 16


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2017)

Duncan heads back to the group.

"Well we could try an disrupt the scribes and dry up the supply. Or I could locate the leader and subject him te some mind control. Or...fuck it, we're probably gonna rush in there and kill everything right? I'm good with that too." Duncan sniffs.

He looks at the team "But really we have 3 of the sneakiest members on the team with us. Maybe we should wait till night?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2017)

"Well fuck. I dont like this" Max whispers back.

"Do you understand? Can you talk?" Tassara attempts to communicate with the creature but stays in a defensive position...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2017)

"We're thinking about infiltrating, acting like recruits.  Then we can decide what the most adventitious tactical response should be." He turns human, mimicking Lantana's clothing wear.  Kaylee turns into a snake(Or if there's a better animal that is in Naisrep, let her make a knowledge: Nature roll).  "You're naturally invisible, so we can get in now.  Then if we need to, we can do what we are best at when night falls."  He nods, adjusting the uniform, "If that's settled, then we will go." He glances at Lantana, "If we need to bluff, you think you can do it?  Cause I'm a terrible liar."  He nods then, starting to walk at a normal Human's pace.

---

Hex coughs about the smoke while Tia sneezes.  They sit however silent, keeping ever observant.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2017)

"OK so once we're in - what de we do? Slash an burn when the time is right? Or disrupt and disappear? Killin the scribes and the ones given the orders might be an idea. Soldiers with no direction are shit. Either that, or we could fuck up the supplies directly. Or do both."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 9, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn does his best to copy the tune Makenna sung and whistles it.
> Perrform: 1d20+6
> 10+6 = 16



The pair moves forward towards the hidden people.  When they get about 30' from the group, one steps out of hiding.  He holds a loaded heavy crossbow though he doesn't brandish it directly at the group.  "Hold, who are you and why are you here?"  The others, still concealed in the trees, shift nervously.  There's clearly a tension in the air.

"I'm Makenna," the ex-waitress says calmly.  "We came here to see Alec, to see Papa."

The man shifts slightly at this, gripping his crossbow slightly harder.  He doesn't seem especially surprised at this answer though it doesn't seem to make him any more relaxed.  "Makenna, is it?"  He pauses for a moment then continues, his tone clearly indicating a practiced response, "when you were three years old you burned your hand helping Alec cook something, what were you cooking?"  The tension level from the others rises again.

"Three?  I'm supposed to remember," she starts slightly confused then stops with a sense of dawning.  "Wait, I've never been burned in my life.  There was a time when I was young when Papa was worried though, a pan fell in the fire, I pulled it out.  I was fine but he brought the healer anyway.  We were," she paused thinking.  "Roasting chestnuts, for the solstice I think?"

The man's expression is mixed, it's not entirely clear if this is what he was expecting to hear but he seems very slightly more relaxed.

"Wait here," he says neutrally.  "Someone should return within the hour."  Without waiting for a response he heads deeper into the woods.  The others hiding in the trees remain, though none of them seem to be volunteering to announce their presence.



soulnova said:


> "Well fuck. I dont like this" Max whispers back.
> 
> "Do you understand? Can you talk?" Tassara attempts to communicate with the creature but stays in a defensive position...



If the creature understands it doesn't give any indication of it (or any indication of understanding it gives isn't understood by the party).



Captain Obvious said:


> He glances at Lantana, "If we need to bluff, you think you can do it?  Cause I'm a terrible liar."  He nods then, starting to walk at a normal Human's pace.



Lantana nods, "I am pretty sure I can handle most questions.  We should figure out our general plan and story first though."



Vergil said:


> "OK so once we're in - what de we do? Slash an burn when the time is right? Or disrupt and disappear? Killin the scribes and the ones given the orders might be an idea. Soldiers with no direction are shit. Either that, or we could fuck up the supplies directly. Or do both."



"As best I can see it," Lantana says cautiously.  "There are two general approaches, destruction or sabotage.  Destruction, at the height pulling the walls down and killing everyone here," she speaks casually of the example in a slightly lecturing tone.  "Has a very strong immediate effect and will disrupt things North to a wide degree.  But ultimately operations here will set up somewhere else, possibly with better security."

"Alternatively sabotage is generally more subtle, the damage might not be as dramatic but with care can be much longer lasting."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The pair moves forward towards the hidden people.  When they get about 30' from the group, one steps out of hiding.  He holds a loaded heavy crossbow though he doesn't brandish it directly at the group.  "Hold, who are you and why are you here?"  The others, still concealed in the trees, shift nervously.  There's clearly a tension in the air.
> 
> "I'm Makenna," the ex-waitress says calmly.  "We came here to see Alec, to see Papa."
> 
> ...


Ulysesn yawns holding his hand over his mouth and looks around at his surroundings.
"Is it really wise to be out in the open like this? I'm not exactly comfortable standing out in the open for an hour."
Ulysesn stares right at one of the men hidden for a moment and sighs, he then looks to Makenna.
"How about you tell me of your younger days for a while? We've never talked about it much have we? We have an hour after all."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 9, 2017)

Hayao's also tense, and begins to slowly take up a position to the forefront, ready to attack. He repeats what Tassara's said, and then cycles through all the languages he knows, before attempt to Lifesense. (Necril, Sylvan, Elven, Common, Abyssal, Infernal, Celestial, Draconic...)


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2017)

"Well, destruction is more fun - but Sabotage is probs the way forward. We sabotage the supplies? Transport? Scribes? All of the above?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2017)

((This is supposed to be the control room, right? Is there anything else in there besides the smoke creature?))


Tassara glances to Max and Akane with a cautious look on her face. She makes sure the young noble stays behind them. 


Max 
K.Arcana 43 total
K.Engineering 33 total
Spellcraft +22 (roll check, please?)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 10, 2017)

"At this point, I think sabotage is best.  We could be recruits sent to assist guard of the facility.  Oh!  And...she can be my voice, a familliar.  From here Sparrow..." he points to Kaylee, her turning herself into a raven, Yuki getting a deep looking claw 'scar' on running from his left eye, to his throat. 

He bows at his waist, one hand at his chest, the other outward to the side as Kaylee lands on it.  Speaking in telepathy, he lets one last sentence out, _"I won't be a problem."_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn yawns holding his hand over his mouth and looks around at his surroundings.
> "Is it really wise to be out in the open like this? I'm not exactly comfortable standing out in the open for an hour."
> Ulysesn stares right at one of the men hidden for a moment and sighs, he then looks to Makenna.
> "How about you tell me of your younger days for a while? We've never talked about it much have we? We have an hour after all."



Makenna spares an off glance at the men still in "hidden" the woods but speaks casually, "well, to be honest my youth wasn't terribly exciting.  I grew up mostly with Papa, the others at the inn changed frequently enough.  He thought schooling was important and took a hand in teaching me himself, making sure I knew my numbers and letters and whatnot."

"When I was very young I spent some time in the kitchen helping the chef.  Little stuff, mostly to keep me out of the way really.  Once I was old enough to be trusted with a tray I'd deliver food or drinks.  It was a fairly quiet tavern, the miners might talk rough or get into the occasional scuffle, but they were good people."

"Beyond that not really a lot of excitement, not by city standards at least.  Occasionally we'd get a traveling minstrel or bard, I suppose that's how I started following Raconteur though I don't really remember anything specific there."  She continued for a time, talking casually about times passed and far removed from where they have been since.

Soon the discussion faded at the sound of an approaching group.  Four men on horseback approach, all heavily cloaked but none immediately familiar.  They're rushed and their tense atmosphere they carry with them make those hidden in the trees seem relaxed but they don't seem immediately hostile.

They pull to a stop a short distance form the pair and one dismounts, unslunging a large bag sack from the back of his horse.  Without a word he opens it and with one hand pulls a large man from the too-small opening.  Like the others he's cloaked with the hood pulled deep over his head.  A worn-but-fine two-handed sword is strapped to his back.

"When you were nine," the man's voice was low and somewhat ragged but immediately recognizable as Alec's, "you asked if you could date a boy in town, what was my response?"  Like the others there's an unmistakable tension in his voice, tone, and posture.

Makenna's breath catches a second at the recognition of the voice.  For a moment there's a feeling as if she might cry but after a deep breath she answers, "you told me that I could date whomever I wanted but you'd break his knees if he broke my heart.  He didn't speak to me again for three months after hearing that by the way."  She sniffed slightly, a hint of heat in her voice at the end.  "Papa, it's really me, there's no need for--"

Cutting her off Alec continued, "when you were seven I tanned your hide for something, what was it?"

Slightly off-put Makenna let out a slight sigh but after a moment she hesitantly replied, "I was snooping, in your room."  She pauses slightly as if considering something.

"And what did you find?" Alec prompted with no hesitation, if he's surprised by any of the responses he gives no indication.

"A sword, the one you've got now maybe?"  Her pause this time is more evident.

"And?"

"Letters.  Love letters, old, from a woman, I don't remember, from some village."  She goes quiet suddenly.

Satisfied, perhaps, he turns to address Ulysesn, "and you.  by the Corrupter's dirty knickers who are you supposed to be?"




Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's also tense, and begins to slowly take up a position to the forefront, ready to attack. He repeats what Tassara's said, and then cycles through all the languages he knows, before attempt to Lifesense. (Necril, Sylvan, Elven, Common, Abyssal, Infernal, Celestial, Draconic...)


There's no particular response to any of the languages and the creature doesn't register to Lifesense at all, if it's alive it certainly doesn't seem to be part of the natural order.




soulnova said:


> ((This is supposed to be the control room, right? Is there anything else in there besides the smoke creature?))


Based on the gnome's quick map yes.  There is another exit across the room though according to the map it is only a very long hallway that links back to the first room.




soulnova said:


> Tassara glances to Max and Akane with a cautious look on her face. She makes sure the young noble stays behind them.
> 
> 
> Max
> ...


Max has no idea.  She's not aware overtly of any magic or device that generates an effect like this.  She could probably think of a few ways to produce it magically (I mean, technically "it could be an illusion" is probably a good answer to any given check like this) but that doesn't give her any particular insight into abilities it might have.

The black ropes that are connected to the walls clearly have function of some sort, though whether it's just to anchor the creature or something else would take study beyond what a glance can say.

There's no response from the creature itself however while the party examines it a strange sensation begins to build.  A metallic taste and a strange sense of energy.

"Guys,"  Nissa says hesitantly, "I'm thinking we're running out of time here?"




Vergil said:


> "Well, destruction is more fun - but Sabotage is probs the way forward. We sabotage the supplies? Transport? Scribes? All of the above?"






Captain Obvious said:


> "At this point, I think sabotage is best.  We could be recruits sent to assist guard of the facility.  Oh!  And...she can be my voice, a familliar.  From here Sparrow..." he points to Kaylee, her turning herself into a raven, Yuki getting a deep looking claw 'scar' on running from his left eye, to his throat.
> 
> He bows at his waist, one hand at his chest, the other outward to the side as Kaylee lands on it.  Speaking in telepathy, he lets one last sentence out, _"I won't be a problem."_



[/QUOTE]

Lantana eyes the changes in Yuki with a slight nod, somewhat relieved that she won't be the only one talking through this.  Then she reaffirms Duncan and Yuki's statements, "sabotage it is then, we should probably have some sort of plan before going in though.  What should we target?  And how?  The longer it takes to sort out the more effective it would be."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna spares an off glance at the men still in "hidden" the woods but speaks casually, "well, to be honest my youth wasn't terribly exciting.  I grew up mostly with Papa, the others at the inn changed frequently enough.  He thought schooling was important and took a hand in teaching me himself, making sure I knew my numbers and letters and whatnot."
> 
> "When I was very young I spent some time in the kitchen helping the chef.  Little stuff, mostly to keep me out of the way really.  Once I was old enough to be trusted with a tray I'd deliver food or drinks.  It was a fairly quiet tavern, the miners might talk rough or get into the occasional scuffle, but they were good people."
> 
> ...



"Your son in law and one of the people you tasked with protecting Makenna all those months ago. I am many other things, but that is for later."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 12, 2017)

"That's enough."

Hayao darts in then, barehanded, and moves to probe the thing's defenses with a flurry of unarmed strikes! (Will get a post up on the rolls when I get home!)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 12, 2017)

"Poison the water supply, spoil the food." Kaylee squawks, ruffling her feathers.  "Duncan?  Can you do that?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2017)

Duncan thinks about it. "Uh...actually no. I've been lookin for some poisons but no found anything like that yet. Best one is probably the frozen giggles that Nissa showed me. Everythin else is just a temporary hindrance for them that gives me a one up in hand to hand." 

"I mean...I could take a shit in their water supply - that might fuck it up enough."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2017)

Tassara and Max also enter the room and approach the wall to check on the tubes... to see if they can unplug them manually or by force. 


Kathy stays behind to guard the young noble.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Your son in law and one of the people you tasked with protecting Makenna all those months ago. I am many other things, but that is for later."



"Son-in-law?" Alec gives a somewhat derisive snort with a voice with a slight hint of anger.  "Well, that's at least a different story, I'll give you that much.  Don't remember a wedding though, or giving my permission for anything of the sort."

"Papa," Makenna interjected slightly cautiously only to be quickly cut off.

"No, I _might_ believe you are who you say you are."  He says with little warmth.  "But even if you are, that doesn't mean that he is who you think he is, magics to manipulate and confuse are frighteningly common."  He turns to look at Ulysesn, "so Mr. Son-in-law, how can you expect to prove who you are?"



Hidden Nin said:


> "That's enough."
> 
> Hayao darts in then, barehanded, and moves to probe the thing's defenses with a flurry of unarmed strikes! (Will get a post up on the rolls when I get home!)



Hayao darts forward and strikes at the strange smokey mass, the loose cables slash at him as he advances though Hayao manages, barely, to avoid their lashes.  When he strikes bare-handed it's as if dipping his hand into acid ((Hayao, -8hp, it's not acid damage if that matters)), though somewhere deep within the construct he does collide with something solid.




soulnova said:


> Tassara and Max also enter the room and approach the wall to check on the tubes... to see if they can unplug them manually or by force.


Give me a grapple or CMB roll for this please?

((I guess?  ))



Captain Obvious said:


> "Poison the water supply, spoil the food." Kaylee squawks, ruffling her feathers.  "Duncan?  Can you do that?"





Vergil said:


> Duncan thinks about it. "Uh...actually no. I've been lookin for some poisons but no found anything like that yet. Best one is probably the frozen giggles that Nissa showed me. Everythin else is just a temporary hindrance for them that gives me a one up in hand to hand."
> 
> "I mean...I could take a shit in their water supply - that might fuck it up enough."



Lantana nods slowly, "food supply probably rotates with the supplies coming in, unless there's a way to continuously contaminate things that probably wouldn't work.  Water sounds better though."

"The trick there would be finding something slow enough acting that it would be hard to trace to here.  Disease would probably be better, I know Kaylee dabbles in some less conventional magics, might she have something that would work there?  Something slow enough they can be on the road before it kicks in?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2017)

Tassara CMB
1d20+16
13+16 = 29

Max CMB
1d20+15
12+15 = 27

"Akane, can you help us with this!?" Tassara calls back if she is not engaging the creature with Hayao.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Son-in-law?" Alec gives a somewhat derisive snort with a voice with a slight hint of anger.  "Well, that's at least a different story, I'll give you that much.  Don't remember a wedding though, or giving my permission for anything of the sort."
> 
> "Papa," Makenna interjected slightly cautiously only to be quickly cut off.
> 
> "No, I _might_ believe you are who you say you are."  He says with little warmth.  "But even if you are, that doesn't mean that he is who you think he is, magics to manipulate and confuse are frighteningly common."  He turns to look at Ulysesn, "so Mr. Son-in-law, how can you expect to prove who you are?"


Ulysesn stares at Makenna for a moment then to stare at Alec.
"I was expecting a warmer welcome honestly. Give me a moment to remember."
Ulysesn thinks for a few seconds to himself, The man forgot who he was? Or just didn't trust him? The time since then was a while to Ulysesn, but not nearly as long for him as Alec, not to mention the gap in intelligence and memory capacity.
"Right then If I recall the first words I used when meeting you were... No, maybe it's better to mention when you first heard of me and go from there. Do you remember there being a brawl and someone shooting a bolt into a miner's leg to break it up? I fired that bolt back then. I re-compensated the Miner with some gold. No doubt he made a show of it for a while."

Ulysesn pauses again thinking.
"Then I recall giving gold and platinum's for information and food to you after returning from a trip at the well of souls. Not exactly the best spender am I? Then I accidentally blew up the town with alchemy from a gnome's lab. The entire town ended up drunk and naked. Then the mayor closed everyone in the town off and started interrogating people, started with you over us funny enough... Ah right, I stole a sword in the cell and evaded a whipping for a bit to buy some time, we broke a bench to get some nails to lockpick with however... The break out happened thanks to someone not being with us and blacksmithing at the time. A strong woman named Raven. This eventually ended up with the mayor and the townspeople rebelling. Well, not after we took about 20 bars of platinum from him for our troubles, that pissed him off no doubt. The woman named Raven died staying back to fight and you depended on us running and protecting Makenna because you knew the mayor would be after you... "

Ulysesn shrugs, even now he has a mouth on him like back then despite the situation.
"To sum things up. The last I heard from you was the words *'Damn idiots.' *as you ran off. After you told us that Makenna has had enough trouble in her life and to make sure she was peaceful... Unfortunately the gods said otherwise and things happened so... I'd prefer to not discuss* that* in front of your company as it might effect your standing. It's not like you left some sort of password for us to know who we were after. So I'm not exactly sure what you want of me, do you want me to order some watered down alcohol again barkeep? Because your bar is owned by someone else at the moment, so that'll be hard."

Ulysesn wonders if Alec has noticed Makenna glowing yet.
"I'm Ulysesn Rens'hka, I don't know what else to say besides that. I mean I'd prefer to not go over some silly test in where I attack a town I already accidentally ruined; again."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2017)

Hayao commits to a somewhat more aggressive offensive of kicks, staying a quarter of his strikes to Crane Parry attacks instead. He continues to fight unarmed. (Rolled Five Rounds)

*Swift Action Round 1: *Challenge activating Pox On the Blight
A 4th level tajiya can infuse her attacks with mystical energy allowing them to more effectively fight their dedicated foes. When  an ,  or , the attacks of the tajiya ignore an amount of  equal to 1/2 the tajiya' class level. Furthermore, if the creature has the  ability, a successful strike by the tajiya suppresses this ability for one round. (Also adds +4 damage to each strike besides what I rolled)
*Swift Action Round 2: *Denying Strike
As a  following a successful , she can disable the use of one  or  that a creature possesses. The target of the strike can negate this effect with a successful  save where the DC of the save is equal to 10 + 1/2 the  level + the modifier that determined if the attack was successful ( or Dexterity). If the creature succeeds on the  save, the  cannot use this ability against that creature for 24 hours. If the  knows of a specific ability, he may designate that ability as the one . Otherwise, the GM chooses an ability randomly. The affected ability is  for one hour. Creatures without  or  are obviously not affected by this ability. The order of the tajiya  may use this ability once a day for every three class levels she possesses.
*Action Round 3:* Using Path of Shadows maneuver - 
Graceful Lunge: To use this maneuver, you must use Combat Expertise (taking a penalty of at least -2 on your attack rolls) or fight defensively for 1 round. In the next round, you gain a bonus on your first melee attack roll equal to the dodge bonus to AC granted by Combat Expertise or fighting defensively in the previous round.
*Actions Round 4:* Using Stormguard Warrior maneuver - 

_Combat Rhythm:_ To use this option, you can choose to make melee touch attack in place of normal melee attacks against an opponent. These touch attacks deal no damage. For each melee touch attack that hits, you gain a +5 bonus on melee damage rolls against that same foe on your next turn.
*Swift Action Round 5:* And finally, Be the Hammer
*Become the Hammer:* Just as the crashing waves can wear down rocks, your blows can shatter the strongest of defenses. Whenever you damage an enemy with an unarmed strike or a monk weapon, you may choose to knock them back as a swift action. They are pushed by 5 ft. per point of Dexterity modifier you have. If an obstacle prevents them from being pushed back further, they stop and take 1d6 damage for every 5 ft. of movement they were unable to complete. After they are pushed back, they must make a Fortitude save, DC 10 + 1/2 your character level, or fall prone. ((We'll count your Katana for this))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2017)

soulnova said:


> Tassara CMB
> 1d20+16
> 13+16 = 29
> 
> ...



Max and Tassara are able to pull their targeted cables out of the holes in the floor, but the twisting ropes are surprisingly strong and they're not able to do much more than hold them.  The black cords are very snake like, the force they can exert at any one point isn't terribly hard but as a whole they could likely lift a person in the air (were they not intent on plugging back in).

Nissa grumbles at the strange creature and taps her rod of quicken spell to cast Armor of Light, encasing herself in glittering armor of force.  She then chants a telekinesis spell and brandishes her lance threateningly at the cloud, the force of the spell isn't sufficient to move the creature but the smoke pushes back to a degree, making something solid within more clearly defined.

@Hidden Nin I'll let Soulnova (and @Chaos Theory ) post rolls before evaluating yours (if you want to edit you can, I'll try and be good and post tomorrow though).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stares at Makenna for a moment then to stare at Alec.
> "I was expecting a warmer welcome honestly. Give me a moment to remember."
> Ulysesn thinks for a few seconds to himself, The man forgot who he was? Or just didn't trust him? The time since then was a while to Ulysesn, but not nearly as long for him as Alec, not to mention the gap in intelligence and memory capacity.
> "Right then If I recall the first words I used when meeting you were... No, maybe it's better to mention when you first heard of me and go from there. Do you remember there being a brawl and someone shooting a bolt into a miner's leg to break it up? I fired that bolt back then. I re-compensated the Miner with some gold. No doubt he made a show of it for a while."
> ...



"Eagorn," Alec says in a musing tone.  "Died right after the adventuring types descended on the town."  He sounds noncommittal as to whether he believes Ulysesn or not.  "First shot by a psycho with a crossbow, then kicked in the throat the next day."

He pauses and is silent for a period, considering Ulysesn and the things he said.  The others continue to exude discomfort, especially the horseback mounted men who seem to be especially displeased with the exposure.

Eventually he speaks again, "unfortunately I don't have any particular way I could test you.  The only interactions we had were sufficiently public that a well prepared spy would be prepared for it, you'd be surprised what they have come up with."   His tone is still nervous and disapproving.  "What is your reason for coming here?  To announce your 'nuptials'?  To reunite my daughter with me?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Eagorn," Alec says in a musing tone.  "Died right after the adventuring types descended on the town."  He sounds noncommittal as to whether he believes Ulysesn or not.  "First shot by a psycho with a crossbow, then kicked in the throat the next day."
> 
> He pauses and is silent for a period, considering Ulysesn and the things he said.  The others continue to exude discomfort, especially the horseback mounted men who seem to be especially displeased with the exposure.
> 
> Eventually he speaks again, "unfortunately I don't have any particular way I could test you.  The only interactions we had were sufficiently public that a well prepared spy would be prepared for it, you'd be surprised what they have come up with."   His tone is still nervous and disapproving.  "What is your reason for coming here?  To announce your 'nuptials'?  To reunite my daughter with me?"


"I guess that is the general idea... But my other reasoning for coming here is not only that."
Ulysesn glances at Makenna and frowns looking back to Alec, he doesn't recall saying this to anyone.
"*Dnalgne* needs an greater army than it has. It is facing its absolute destruction at this very moment; I was hoping to come here to make amends on the past without much trouble and see who I could get to volunteer starting from here and the entire country after. But I need to fix your current wanted situation for that don't I?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I guess that is the general idea... But my other reasoning for coming here is not only that."
> Ulysesn glances at Makenna and frowns looking back to Alec, he doesn't recall saying this to anyone.
> "*Dnalgne* needs an greater army than it has. It is facing its absolute destruction at this very moment; I was hoping to come here to make amends on the past without much trouble and see who I could get to volunteer starting from here and the entire country after. But I need to fix your current wanted situation for that don't I?"



"Army?"  He seems genuinely surprised at the notion.  "That is an unusual request.  I only hear things here and there," from the inflection a dubious stretch of the truth, "and the world might be getting a crazier place.  But we're not exactly the makings of an army.  To be honest we're little more than the brigands we're labeled as, in the open with cover from the forest we can do okay but even a moderately defended city would repel us, let alone any sort of fortress."

"Of course, most of the nobles would see us hang rather than accept any help anyway."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Army?"  He seems genuinely surprised at the notion.  "That is an unusual request.  I only hear things here and there," from the inflection a dubious stretch of the truth, "and the world might be getting a crazier place.  But we're not exactly the makings of an army.  To be honest we're little more than the brigands we're labeled as, in the open with cover from the forest we can do okay but even a moderately defended city would repel us, let alone any sort of fortress."
> 
> "Of course, most of the nobles would see us hang rather than accept any help anyway."


"... I am a noble, my father lays in prison due to the events of back then in that town, the bounty on my head and my months of disappearance after are for good reasons. The other nobles hold my family hostage. My Father, he is paying the penance for it due to my actions in that town so that they will not. While I don't hold much comfort with my family and I would doubt they would appreciate the service of freedom from my hands; they are still my family.  All armies start small, but you'd be surprised how quickly they can grow in the hands of someone who is an army unto themselves."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... I am a noble, my father lays in prison due to the events of back then in that town, the bounty on my head and my months of disappearance after are for good reasons. The other nobles hold my family hostage. My Father, he is paying the penance for it due to my actions in that town so that they will not. While I don't hold much comfort with my family and I would doubt they would appreciate the service of freedom from my hands; they are still my family.  All armies start small, but you'd be surprised how quickly they can grow in the hands of someone who is an army unto themselves."



Alec shakes his head slightly, "well, I won't pretend to know much of politics.  Never stuck my hand into that hornets nest.  As for us, most of us don't have lofty goals."  He pauses to glance around nervously before continuing, "some have gripes with one group or another.  But most are just looking to find a bit of peace for them and their families."

"Armies?  War?  Getting mixed up into the insanity with the king?  One's as bad as another to most of us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> Alec shakes his head slightly, "well, I won't pretend to know much of politics.  Never stuck my hand into that hornets nest.  As for us, most of us don't have lofty goals."  He pauses to glance around nervously before continuing, "some have gripes with one group or another.  But most are just looking to find a bit of peace for them and their families."
> 
> "Armies?  War?  Getting mixed up into the insanity with the king?  One's as bad as another to most of us."


"I'm saying you aren't going to be given the choice being presented now later on."
Ulysesn sighs and scratches the back of his head
"I guess it's hard to understand for people who haven't seen the otherside of things let alone the fields of war. How do I have you understand this..."
Ulysesn thinks about it, then smirks
"I'll subjugate the town that cast you out with just my hands and words. How about that? No one gets killed.
Even if you don't decide to join me, at least you'll be able to protect your old home with your families in peace. You won't have to join me if you don't want to."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2017)

((Do you need more CMB rolls?))

Tassara and Max keep working on the cables. They will continue to do so unless Hayao notices if the creature is getting stronger because of it. Tassara will also try to keep an eye out to any changes this might cause on their surroundings... see if it activates something in the room.

Tassara Perception 
1d20+27
16+27 = 43



Tassara CMBs: 
1d20+16
17+16 = 33

1d20+16
6+16 = 22

1d20+16
5+16 = 21

1d20+16
3+16 = 19


Max CMBs:
1d20+15
11+15 = 26

1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
16+15 = 31

1d20+15
2+15 = 17


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2017)

Kaylee turns her head up, thinking about what she can do, "I can use contagion and place ghoul distemper into the water.  Take two birds with one stone.  They eat more than normal, or they starve.  If all goes well, they turn on eachother." she croaks, then grooms her wing feathers gently.

Yuki nods in agreement to the plan, confident in his friend.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2017)

@Hidden Nin @soulnova 

*Round 1*:
Hayao roars his challenge and continues his assault with a flurry of kicks.  The black smoke doesn't burn as much with it being pushed back by the waves of telekinesis from Nissa (Hayao -6), and he is able to strike the more solid part cleanly.  Whatever it is it is built sturdily; it feels as if striking a wall though it does yield slightly from his blows letting him know they were felt.

Nissa taps her rod of quickness again and chants ice spears, as she does the smoke ripples slightly and hundreds of tiny bolts of the black smoke shoot out from it, shattering the ice as quickly as the spears form.  "What the?"  Nissa says confused as she continues her concentration on the telekinesis.

Max and Tassara don't have any problem keeping the ropes unplugged, the tips struggle to reconnect but there's no obious indication as to what they're doing or why.

The smokelike creature pulls the coating in closer, becoming more of an inky fluid that seems less affected by the waves of telekinesis.  The free black ropes whip out at Tassara and Max striking each of them with stinging blows, the tips don't actually cause any injury (they actually hurt less than a normal whip would) however they wrap around limbs as they strike.  Tassara is able to wrest free from them but Max is lifted from the air.  She isn't exactly grappled, but it's going to be a difficult to keep her grip on the cable she had and fight back at the same time.


((If Hayao wants to keep the same actions that's fine, I'll try to post next round tomorrow.))




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm saying you aren't going to be given the choice being presented now later on."
> Ulysesn sighs and scratches the back of his head
> "I guess it's hard to understand for people who haven't seen the otherside of things let alone the fields of war. How do I have you understand this..."
> Ulysesn thinks about it, then smirks
> ...



Alec seems fairly skeptical of the claim, "well, I'm not saying I'd say no.  But I'd take care walking into the town, if he catches wind that you're there because of me I doubt that your words will do much good.  I doubt they will anyway to be honest but I'm not saying no if they do."  He turns to look at Makenna.  "Makkenna, you--" he stops abrubtly thinking a moment.  "Well,l I suppose I shouldn't be telling you what to do, but take care.  I doubt that the mayor will give you a warm welcome in the city if his underlings see you."

"I'll be fine Papa," Makenna says in a slightly wistful tone.  I'm not exactly the girl that left, I can take care of myself now."

Alec smiles slightly at this, and has the first faint glimmer of warmth in his features, "you always could.  But take care anyway."



Captain Obvious said:


> Kaylee turns her head up, thinking about what she can do, "I can use contagion and place ghoul distemper into the water.  Take two birds with one stone.  They eat more than normal, or they starve.  If all goes well, they turn on eachother." she croaks, then grooms her wing feathers gently.
> 
> Yuki nods in agreement to the plan, confident in his friend.



Lantna nods, apparently in agreement as well.  The group heads towards the fortress.  Outside the walls where most of the commotion is there's not much organization, no one gives them any pause.  The main source of water however is a fountain inside the fortress proper.  There's not a lot of idle soldiers there, those that enter typically do so for one task or another, and not just for a causal drink.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> Alec seems fairly skeptical of the claim, "well, I'm not saying I'd say no.  But I'd take care walking into the town, if he catches wind that you're there because of me I doubt that your words will do much good.  I doubt they will anyway to be honest but I'm not saying no if they do."  He turns to look at Makenna.  "Makkenna, you--" he stops abrubtly thinking a moment.  "Well,l I suppose I shouldn't be telling you what to do, but take care.  I doubt that the mayor will give you a warm welcome in the city if his underlings see you."
> 
> "I'll be fine Papa," Makenna says in a slightly wistful tone.  I'm not exactly the girl that left, I can take care of myself now."
> 
> Alec smiles slightly at this, and has the first faint glimmer of warmth in his features, "you always could.  But take care anyway."


"Hmph, if he did anything that went back on his promise I'd track him down to the ends of the earth and torment his very soul. I'll make sure he knows that as well. Lets get going then, try to stay away from any confrontations until we are finished. Maybe an hour or so. I'll give you guys some time to fall back before we take off."
Ulysesn waits for the men to depart 
"Come on Makenna, lets go."
before casting the spell Wind at Back and taking off towards the town full speed and stopping at its entrance.



> This spell doubles the overland speed (PH 164) of all subjects, assuming they are all traveling together in the same direction, including pack animals and mounts. This spell does not affect nonliving material. The spell does not affect tactical speed.


"Now how to approach this... ah that sounds fun?"
Ulysesn walks back into town towards the Mayor's place of residence he remembered and walks up to a guard.
"Is the Mayor currently here?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 28, 2017)

Hayao presses his assault, yelling out for the creature to release Max in Elven, though it is probably wasted breath. (No change.)


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2017)

"Focus on the creature" Max yells out slightly surprised but overall ok. 


"Kathy, help her out"  Tassara orders the celestial jaguar. 

((Kathy has CMB+21  cant roll right now))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2017)

@soulnova @Hidden Nin 

Hayao continues his assault on the creature, the thicker smoke casing hurts much more to kick into though it doesn't seem to really provide any additional defense for the core ((Hayao -45)).  Nissa grumbles about spell selection and casts communal stoneskin touching everyone ((DR 10/adamantine, 150 points total absorbtion, I'll do this automatically as needed.  Nissa -1500gp)).

Tassara continues to keep the cable unplugged.  Kathy charges forward to grapple at the cables pulling at Max, freeing her and allowing the summoner to focus on the cable she's controlling.

Percival charges forward, "enough playing around with this, let us dispatch it and move on!"  He draws his sword and strikes with one awkward blow into the smoky depths, it deflects off of the solid core and comes out slightly marred from the experience though the damage is minimal to the blade.

With a slight groan the creature pulls all of the loose cables in, tightly within the smoke.  They coil and ripple around, like snakes just beneath the surface of water, though it's not really clear what it's doing.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmph, if he did anything that went back on his promise I'd track him down to the ends of the earth and torment his very soul. I'll make sure he knows that as well. Lets get going then, try to stay away from any confrontations until we are finished. Maybe an hour or so. I'll give you guys some time to fall back before we take off."
> Ulysesn waits for the men to depart
> "Come on Makenna, lets go."
> before casting the spell Wind at Back and taking off towards the town full speed and stopping at its entrance.




Alec nods cautiously.  "Well, I won't say I expect you'll have much luck, or a warm welcome, but I'll wish you the best all the same."  Without further comment he climbs back into the bag of holding and the riders depart.  The ones hiding in the trees wait, without comment, until the pair departs.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Now how to approach this... ah that sounds fun?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks back into town towards the Mayor's place of residence he remembered and walks up to a guard.
> "Is the Mayor currently here?"



The mayor's house is still where it was, the largest and probably only suitable structure in the town.  There's a few guards present at the door though they seem more ceremonial than anything.  

"The mayor?"  The guard pauses to consider the pair a moment.  "I believe so, whom shall I announce?  Did you have an appointment?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mayor's house is still where it was, the largest and probably only suitable structure in the town.  There's a few guards present at the door though they seem more ceremonial than anything.
> 
> "The mayor?"  The guard pauses to consider the pair a moment.  "I believe so, whom shall I announce?  Did you have an appointment?"


"An old friend, I just wanted to compliment him on this wonderful town and wanted to discuss some business in person. It concerns recent events with the wagon we were sending here."
Ulysesn tries to talk his way into the Mayor's office willing to take his time with it.
Diplomacy: 
1d20+25
19+25 = 44


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2017)

"NISA, MAX, would Warp Metal work on something as solid as that?" Tassara asks out loud concerned. 

If they say yes. Tassara uses her belt of battle to get an extra full round action and casts Warp Metal on the creature hoping it will crush it and then regain control of the cable.


((Question, I'm not sure if the creature is then floating in front of us? over water? Max has Acid Pit... we could at least throw it down there I guess?? xD ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2017)

((Kaylee survival
Roll(1d20)+35:
16,+35
Total:51))

Kaylee thinks about where the water source may be, contaminating that would be lasting in the long run.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _Monster Hunt Overleveled By 11_ 



_'Contract killer, contract killing...An assassin's job for sure, Duncan might have had more fun with it, but nothing's going on, and I don't mind a little extra gold on hand.'_

Yuki was hopping across rooftops as a lithe black cat, blending into the darkness of night, searching for the area that his contact warned him about. He was told it was dangerous for any wet behind the ears adventurer. But what he had seen...there's no way that would consider him to be a newbie. He opens his mouth, sniffing the air and catching a strange whiff of perfume? He isn't sure about the scent, just finding it appealing. He shakes his head, breaking himself of the fascination temporarily. It was a sea of buildings, by this point the deerman had even forgotten which city he was in, just following the directions of things to follow. A man in a white hooded coat blasts past, hopping rooftops as well, seeming to be on the same contract. Damn assassins, always taking everyone else's kills.

He takes the initiative and follows the man towards the place that both of them were told to go. The man gives a glance at the cat, brushing him away so he doesn't get hurt. Yuki lets off a chirp, flicking his tail and padding away a few feet before switching back to his elven form. He inches forward silently, silver eyes dancing in mischief. “Hey guy, what's going on?” the elven form startles the assassin, causing him to lose his footing, falling from the rooftop to the balcony below. In a flash, the assassin is gone. No sign of him anywhere.

“Well he was under prepared.” Yuki mumbles to himself, pacing a little bit before stepping off the roof, ready for the woman that he was supposed to assassinate to be fully on guard and prepared by now. He lands to the ground like it was a single step for him. “I wonder why I act so different around the others? Oh well.” He shrugs, looking into the doorway. What he sees staring back at him is a woman with bright orange-red hair, and striking blue eyes. She had some sort of animal magnetism, drawing him in with a single look, throwing him off guard. The perfume from before wafting into his nostrils, her body the perfect shape. A perfect mixture of everything Yuki found attractive. Perfect. No. He shakes his head, unable to say anything, as if forgetting how to.

“Oh no~ Cat got your tongue little man?” Her voice was smooth as silk, drawing on Yuki's confusion. “Oh come here, you know what you want.” she motions him to come forward, without his control, he moves towards her. Once in control of himself again, he lurches forward, throwing his hammerlike fist at her. It knocks her back and into a wall, leaving a few cracks in the stone where she landed. As she stands again, she smirks. “If you want to play rough, then you'll have it.” She purrs, pulling out something metal from her hip.

He was motionless, unable to do a thing when she put the chains on him. It goes black temporarily, when he wakes, he's hanging upside down, shirtless in the center of the room. Surprisingly, he wasn't stripped of all of his clothing and left naked chained to a wall, unlike last time he was captured and chained. Seriously getting sick of this idiot's shit, and why do I have to narrate it all the time? He swings his arms to cause a rocking motion, seeming to give a tired sigh.

“Glad I went ahead with the steel, you're so big and strong~!” There she is, playing that innocent, flirty persona again.

“I had a little time to think. Let me guess, you're a succubi feeding on the souls of the unholy or holy depending on what you are, but then I wouldn't be here, huh? You're just trying to defend yourself from all the assassination contracts, but you thought, 'Oh! I'm a little hungry!' or something, and now we're here.” He states deadpan, staring at her like this is the last thing he wants to do with the day.

“Silence! You will ne'er be my meal, you shalt be my slave!”

"Since you never denied the succubi comment, I'm going to assume slave means fucktoy. I mean, I would rather not, I have someone waiting for me to come home, think we're going to do something fun when I get home.” he starts swinging again, starting to do situps in his boredom.

“You won't be so cocky when I get done with you.” She spits, turning to leave the room to an orange glowing hallway. She comes back with a red hot brand, placing it on his stomach, causing the smell of burning flesh to radiate the room. He lets off a grunt while grinding his teeth. Muscles tensing in...He can't seriously be into this...Muscles tensing in protest.

“So barbaric for a lady like you. Using things created for raising livestock, probably some whips around here to punish your pets. You don't even have any magic barriers.” He smirks at her as she pulls the brand away, “Aww, and I was having so much fun too. C'mon, give me something better than that. What I've gone through there isn't torture for me.”

“I know. I know your wishes, and I'm going to torture you in such a way, that you will beg me to become my slave.”

“Not really, I told you I have someone waiting.” he blinks, giving his feral grin. “There's not a thing you have here that'll make me give in.”

“You underestimate my arsenal.” She rubs her chin, pacing in front of a wall deep within the room. “Hm, Judas chair? Not quite...” Wandering over again, “I've found the best way to make a man become your slave is to show him what you can do.” She holds Yuki's head still, giving him a slow and passionate kiss. One he doesn't accept nor reject, just turns into a kitsune to give her a rude startle.

“Kekekeke Really? Is that your response? Am I that confusing to you?” He says, changing back. That causes her eye to twitch, slicing her claws at his stomach, showing her true form, dark hair, glowing eyes, large bat wings, and hooved legs. She snarls in frustration as his only response is to laugh. “No seriously, I've almost literally seen all the hells. Demons, devils, things I don't even know what they are honestly. Hells, my best friend has a whole group of zombies that she wanders around with.” He laughs, causing another claw swipe to tear through his skin. “Wooooow looks like you might actually leave a hairline scratch there.”

“I'm sick of your antics, I'll just kill you then.” She swipes at his throat, missing because of the motion of the chains. She pauses, smirking, “Oh, I know what to do...” she lifts off of the ground with her wings, wind swirling around them before she sinks her claws into the most tender spot on the transformed man's body. He lets off a barklike startled deer noise, legs clenching together while twisting his ankles to break the shackles, he lands on his hands.

“I was getting really bored anyway, you aren't as much fun as I hoped.” closing his eyes, he spins like a top, legs outstretched. He connects with something almost burning in temperature, harder than metal. It twists his leg out of position, spinning the monk away. When he opens his eyes, he sees a lumbering top heavy mass of muscle, red leathery skin stretched over it's body, large ram horns protruding from it's forehead. It stands taller than Yuki, bulkier as well. The beast stands between the monk and the succubus he was supposed to take out. “Oh, it's never easy, is it?” he blinks slowly at the newcomer as he charges not unlike a gorilla. The monk side steps, letting off a slight laugh. “This is going to be really anticlimactic, isn't it?”

The devil lets off a sound reminiscent of a bull, scuffing his hooved feet on the ground, ready to charge again. Yuki places his feet separated, one hand out toward the monster as it charges again. It slams into the monk's palm, unable to shift the elven form. He grabs the monster by one of the ram coils, swinging it at the succubus, catching her off guard. He seems to disappear in speed, grabbing her by the hair, and swinging forward. A sickening pop sound reverberates as the succubus's head separates from her body that continued to fly until it hit the devil's side, causing him to disappear, dropping the body to the ground.

Yuki wipes his face, searching the place for his missing supplies, as well as anything fun that could be around. He finds a burlap sack to place the body in, separating the pieces with the katana in his bag. He tosses the sword to the side, tying up the bag after the pieces are placed in neatly. He notices a longsword sitting in the corner, he grasps it, swinging it a bit out of curiosity. He stares at the blade laying on the ground, then glances at the one in his hand, he grabs the scabbard, placing it within, then placing it onto his back.

He picks up the bag, placing it into his bag of holding, then walking up the stairs and down the street. The sounds of the city a low murmur, sounds he became used to the longer he stayed in Emor. He hears a sound, the scuffing of small feet, his ears twitch as he pauses in his near silent gait.





*Spoiler*: _Daddy Issues_ 




"Daddy?" He hears a feminine child's voice at the same time he feels a tug on his shirt. He looks back at whatever it was. What he saw was a young girl with knotted white hair with bluish eyes that seem to dance with amazement. Her dirty face had countless freckles dotting across her cheeks. Her 'clothes' were mostly rags.

"Hm? I think you're mistaken kiddo." The tall man crouches, until he's at eye level with the girl. He gives his feral smirk as she puffs out her cheeks.

"No! You're my daddy now. I don't have a momma or daddy, so now you're gonna be." She crosses her arms and stares defiantly.

He gives a skeptical look to her, "...I'm not sure if it works that way..." He stands again, "I mean, I wouldn't mind having a kid around, but I'm not home much. I also need to see if it's--"

"I don't care. Anywhere is better than being here." She sighs, kicking at the ground, a look of honest pain washing over her face. "I...I need a daddy to keep the monsters away. That's how it works right? A daddy keeps the monsters in the hall and the wardrobe away? He keeps you safe and gives you home? I don't have a home..." she sniffles a bit.

"Hey, hey..." Yuki's tone quiets as he kneels, "I don't know how well of a daddy I can be, but I'll try." he places a hand on either side of her face, tapping their foreheads together, "I won't be home much, I have to go with my friends to save the world. But if you're still determined to stay, I'm going to have you stay with my father when I'm not around. But when I am, you'll stay at home with us." He smiles at her as she wraps her arms around his neck, nuzzling her head into his shoulder while squealing.

"Us?"

"Yeah, one I'll have to introduce in person, but the rest of them..." He picks her up with her sitting on one of his arms. "Welp, I have a few pets. My best friend of the pets is named Aries, he's a fox. I have Bomber, he's a raccoon in armor...Then there's Hobbes. He's a tiger."

"What!? A tiger!?"

"Yup, wrestled with him to make him listen."

"YOU WRESTLED WITH A TIGER!?"

"Yup! Have you ever seen any?"

"Only pictures and stories. Sometimes someone would read a book out in a park, or a bard would sing about one." She blushes and glares at the ground, "Cause I can't read yet."

"Well, that's just fine. We have a lot of people learning how to read and write, I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem for you to start on it. in fact we could start tomorrow if you want."

"Not tomorrow daddy, I just want to meet your friends."

"Well I'll see what I can do." 

That night with suspicious resistance from Lantana, the child named Caitlyn joined the duo in their home. Given shelter, clothes, food, and a warm nest of a bed, she was asleep before the pair realized.

"So momma and daddy...haha, what a curveball of a day." Yuki smiles, closing his eyes, pulling Lantana close on their sofa, encasing her in his arms. "I couldn't force her away, she reminded me of myself...if it wasn't for the random gnome, I wouldn't have made it." He nuzzles his face into the crook of her neck, "And besides, when we're out and exploring, we can have Yenzu watch her. He wouldn't mind, I know him." he smiles gently, eyes heavy. "We have more than enough people that can teach her, even profession training if she wants." He chuckles, "I realize that my ass is probably in trouble.  and you've probably imagined several ways to kill me and make it look like an accident. But I'll make it up to you, be your slave.  We should alsooooo..."  mid sentence he falls asleep, something he will be ashamed of for a while.

The next day was chaotic and full of laughter as Caitlyn got to know the quiet city and the people in it. She clicked with a tiny alseid girl(whose dad's name i cannot remember for the life of me) who promised to help teach Caitlyn to read and write, taking some pressure off the old dwarf that suddenly gained an entire family in a short period of time. He watches the new family as the four horse around in the snow. He crosses his arms, smirking as the minotaur finishes closing shop and stands next to him.

"Two months ago I was roaming the countryside without anyone else, just fending for me." Yenzu looks up at the minotaur, "I went from my only family is me, to having three children and now a grandchild." he turns his head down while closing his eyes, enjoying the sounds.

"It is amazing what life will throw at you." she responds. "All this happened when you least expected, and whether you realize it or not, when you needed it the most. Gods, magic, or some strange person playing a tavern game, whatever you believe in, they had a purpose for what you have gone through." she pats his shoulder, "Well, that is enough philosophy for me tonight. Rest well small one." she steps around him to get to her living quarters, leaving him in awe of the scene nearby.

"You too." he states quietly, listening to the laughter of the four figures throwing snowballs at eachother. The play fight went on for a while until fingers were numb and night had fallen, shaking off the snow wasn't a difficult task, warming up was however. Each of them went to sleep fast, ready for the next day.

The next day was when the real learning began.  started on the basics of reading and writing, after her lesson, she headed to the library of sorts, drawn to books of arcane symbols that she has yet to learn how to read. However as her family adventures, she will begin to learn while waiting for them to return home.


----------

